#ubuntu-de 2011-03-14
<sds58> moin, weiss jemand wie ich das icon wieder finde das ich mal für einen starter verwendet habe?
<sds58> kann man sich da irgendwie den link anzeigen lassen?
<ring0> sds58, mit alacarte kannst du das menü editieren. da kannst du auch den pfad sehen, in dem dein icon liegt
<ring0> sds58, einfach alacarte im terminal eingeben oder einen rechtsklick auf anwendungen im panel machen
<sds58> rong0: geht aber nur um ne config der ich ein icon zugeteilt hab 
<ring0> sds58, und der starter liegt auf dem desktop?
<sds58> rong0: nein in meinem home ordner
<ring0> sds58, öffne nautilus, mach einen rechtsklick auf deine configdatei, eigenschaften, dann auf das icon klicken. das sollte dich in den ordner bringen, wo dein icon liegt
<sds58> rong0: darauf öffnet er mir home und da sehe ich nur die conifg selbst
<ring0> sds58, dann kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen
<sds58> ring0: trotzdem danke
<ring0> :)
<ring0> war das denn ein icon von dir oder irgendein standard icon?
<sds58> naja schon standard aber halt gut gemacht ;)
<sds58> meine es damals auch über google gefunden zu haben 
<sds58> spuckt aber im moment nur crap aus ..
<ring0> sds58, dann sollte es ja irgendwo bei dir im /home/ liegen, falls du es nicht irgendwo versteckt hast
<sds58> ring0: ich glaub ich habs gerade bei iconfinder gefunden
<sds58> die seite bekommt dann auch gleich mal nen bookmark :)
<zeitsofa_> re
<daswort> Kann man mit read auch Eingaben mit Zeilenumbruch (via Enter o.ä.) machen? So wie bei Nano.
<joschi> daswort: ja, du brauchst dann eben einen anderen terminator. siehe parameter für read in bash(1)
<beneke> help
<levu> http://goo.gl/yyyA6 wieso kann der Benutzer nicht gelöscht werden?
<ubuntu89897> hat jemand eine ordner freigabe zwischen ubuntu und windows hinbekommen und ist in der lage mir das verständlich zu machen? seh den ubuntu pc nicht in windows
<joschi> levu: `ps -u shelltest -f`
<levu> joschi: danke
<bullgard> ubuntu89897: Bitte durchlesen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SAMBA und die weiteren dort angegebenen Artikel. Deine Frage ist zu allgemein.
<ubuntu89897> ok versuche es genauer zu beschreiben: bei eingabe des samba befehls "smb://192.168.0.1/" in nautilus kommt der fehler Fehler: "smb://192.168.0.1 konnte nicht angezeigt werden. Fehler: Empfangen der Speicherliste vom Server ist gescheitert. Bitte wählen Sie einen anderen Betrachter und versuchen Sie es erneut."
<chris73> moin
<chris73> ich bin ein ubuntuanfänger und habe ein problem mit meinem laptop: ich habe heute morgen eine aktualisierung durchgefürht (dabei konnten 2 pakete nicht installiert werden), nach abschluss der aktualisierung musste ich den rechner neu starten. nun startet ubuntu aber nicht mehr, ich bekomme lediglich eine eingabe zeile mit login:
<chris73> ich kann mich dann zwar mit meinem namen und pw anmelden, aber ich habe immer noch die eingabeaufforderung und nicht die desktop anzeige :(
<joschi> chris73: klingt so, als würde dein X-Server nicht starten können
<chris73> auf meinem rechner ist ausserdem noch winXP installiert, dieses bootet ganz normal (auswahl über grub)
<joschi> chris73: schau dir die Xorg logs in /var/log an. darin sollte zumindest ein hinweis zu finden sein, weshalb der x-server nicht startet
<chris73> ähmm
<chris73> wie komme ich denn an die datei?
<joschi> chris73: du loggst dich mit deinem benutzer ein und lässt dir die datei(en) z. B. mit less anzeigen
<joschi> chris73: da die dateien für deinen normalen benutzer voraussichtlich nicht lesbar sind, musst du sudo verwenden
<chris73> so, nun habe ich beim booten eine ältere version ausgewählt, zum glück hatte ich die noch nicht gelöscht, jetzt habe ich den desktop wieder
<joschi> chris73: benutzt du einen proprietären grafikkartentreiber? z. B. den von nvidia?
<chris73> ja
<joschi> chris73: der muss dann natürlich auch für den neuen kernel installiert werden.
<joschi> chris73: bzw. das zugehörige kernelmodul
<napterk> Hallo, ich versuchee mit fsarchiver eine partition zu sichern, krieg das aber mit dem exclude Befehl nicht hin. Der Ordner wird dann immer mitgesichert??
<chris73> ich hab jetzt die xorg.log offen, und du hast wohl recht: "failed to load module "nvidia"
<chris73> joschi wie schon gesagt, ich bin ein ziemlicher anfänger was ubuntu betrifft, bis jetzt gab es bei den aktualisierungen keine probleme, und ich musste auch noch nicht einen treiber neu installieren.
<joschi> chris73: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia#Treiberinstallation
<chris73> joschi aber wie bekomme ich den neuen treiber installiert? in der systemverwaltung-hardware treiber ist der empfohlene treiber aktiviert. aber bei einem neustart, habe ich dann wieder das gleiche problem
<joschi> chris73: im zweifel einfach das paket nochmal installieren. du sagtest etwas von 2 paketen, die nicht aktualisiert werden konnten. ist ein grafiktreiber darunter?
<chris73> nein, das waren sicherheitspakete
<Fuchs> ,nvidia? chris73 
<shetlandpony> chris73: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<Fuchs> erstens, zweitens: bitte einen nvidia-bug-report erstellen von wenn es nicht geht. 
<Fuchs> Dass er das Modul nicht laden kann hat meistens einen der folgenden 3 Gruende:  1) Es wurde manuell an der Paketverwaltung vorbei installiert mit dem nvidia installer oder einer Fremdquelle  2) der nouveau-Treiber ist noch geladen  3) man verwendet irgend einen komischen Kernel, siehe dazu auch Punkt 1) 
<Fuchs> mit dem bug report koennen wir mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit sagen, was davon zutrifft. Und es beheben. 
<pasq> moin
<Hans-Bit> Guten Morgen Leute, ich habe Samba installiert. Nun möchte ich, dass wenn man übern Explorer auf die shared Ordner geht und da z.B. ein neues Verzeichnis/Datei anlegt, diese mit bestimmten Rechten (in meinem Fallen mit der Gruppe www-data, g=rwx) angelegt werden. BIs jetzt muss ich die Rechte immer noch manuell in der Konsole ändern. Kann man das irgendwie konfiguieren, dass er standardmäßig immer Dateien mit den Rechten anlegt?
<Fuchs> Hans-Bit: man smb.conf, such da nach create mask 
<napterk> Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich bei fsarchiver mit exclude einen Ordner von der Sicherung auschließe?
<ubuntu89897> Hans-Bit, hast du eine funktionierende freigabe unter windows die du in ubuntu siehst?
<Hans-Bit> ja
<ubuntu89897> versuch schon länger vergeblich das hinzubekommen
<Fuchs> ,samba? ubuntu89897 
<Hans-Bit> Kann mitm Explorer auf meine Ubuntu IP rauf und meine Ordner sehen
<shetlandpony> ubuntu89897, Samba ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba - Weitere Infos im query ...
<napterk> Hatte das so eingegeben sudo fsarchiver savefs -Aa -z3 -j2 -v -s4000 --exclude="Imptemp/*" /bak/.home.bak /dev/sda7
<ubuntu89897> ja Fuchs anders is mir aber auch recht
<ubuntu89897> Hans-Bit, umgekehrt auch also von nautilus aus
<ubuntu89897> +?
<Fuchs> ubuntu89897: das war keine Frage, sondern ein Befehl an das Pony. Lies Dir den Artikel durch. 
<ubuntu89897> hab ich schon
<Hans-Bit> hab keine grafische oberfläche ;)
<Hans-Bit> auf ubuntu
<chris73> joschi danke für deine hilfe! ich habe den prop treiber deaktiviert, so dass jetzt der nouveau treiber aktiv ist. nun läuft alles wieder :-) vielen dank!
<Ichabod> kann  mich mal jemand kurz direkt anschreiben? würde gerne das notifier-plugin testen....
<Fuchs> Ichabod: kann ich, aber solche Tests vielleicht in Zukunft lieber im Offtopickanal. 
<Ichabod> Fuchs, wie ist der denn?
<k1l> ,topic? Ichabod 
<shetlandpony> Ichabod: Guck doch mal ins Topic von diesem Channel. Auch einzusehen mit: /topic
<ms_> mon
<ms_> moin
<ms_> kennt sich jemand hier mit docky aus?
<k1l> ,wf? ms_ 
<shetlandpony> ms_: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<ms_> ich brauche einen shortcut um docky anzuzeigen
<ms_> hab die leiste auf autohide eingestellt
<ms_> nun wird die bar angezeigt, wenn ich an den unteren bildschirmrand mit der maus fahre. mir wäre aber eine anzeige auf tastendruck lieber
<ms_> finde leider nichts zu dem thema. OS ist ubuntu 10.10, docky ist aus dem regulären REPO installiert (v2.0.7)
<ms_> ist eine sehr spezielle frage, deswegen hatte ich erst allgemein gefragt^^
<levu> ms_: wenn du es per CLI anzeigen/verstecken kannst, dann kannst du dafür in den Tastenkürzeln (System->Einstellungen) ein eigenes Tastenkürzel vergeben
<ms_> mMn gibts da keine option für die cli:(
<ms_> schade.wenn ich mit <super> + <space> das dock einblenden könnte wärs nochmal besser
<ubuntu89897> Fuchs, ich möchte ja außerdem keine Dateien von Ubuntu aus freigeben (samba) sondern von ubuntu auf windows ordner zugreifen
<ubuntu89897> hat hier windows absichtlich hürden eingebaut?
<ubuntu89897> es scheint zumindest so
<ms_> schau mal, ob smbtree die freigabe auflistet. das könnte auch an windows liegen
<Hans-Bit> das mit dem create mask hat funktioniert, danke !
<Fuchs> Hans-Bit: keine Ursache
<Fuchs> ubuntu89897: das passiert auch ueber samba/cifs, aber geht halt auch direkt via nautilus und Konsorten. Steht auch im Artikel
<ubuntu89897> Fuchs, ja wenns gehn würde wärs ja schön
<Fuchs> ubuntu89897: geht nicht ist halt keine sonderlich gute Fehlermeldung. Wo genau steckst Du fest? 
<ubuntu89897> smbtree gibt "sessioin request to .. failed"
<ubuntu89897> -i
<Fuchs> damit kann man noch leben, aber anschliessend sollte es shares auflisten
<Fuchs> ansonsten waere mal interessant zu wissen wie das Netzwerk aufgebaut ist, und ob es mit smbclient -L auf den konkreten Rechner geht
<ubuntu89897> Fuchs, ping funkt, freigabe in windows gemacht aber hartnäckiger fehler in nautilus "Empfangen der Speicherliste vom Server ist gescheitert
<ubuntu89897> Bitte wählen Sie einen anderen Betrachter und versuchen Sie es erneut."
<Fuchs> ubuntu89897: und was meint smbclient dazu? 
<ubuntu89897> beim versuch smb://<IP>
<Fuchs> also smbclient -L <NETBIOS Name oder IP> 
<ubuntu89897> session request to 192.168.0.1 failed (Called name not present)
<ubuntu89897> session request to 192 failed (Called name not present)
<ubuntu89897> session request to *SMBSERVER failed (Called name not present)
<Fuchs> und mit dem Rechnernamen? 
<Fuchs> oder heisst der SMBSERVER? Kaum, oder? 
<ubuntu89897> Connection to KING1 failed (Error NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME)
<Fuchs> \\ 
<Fuchs> oder \\Arbeitsgruppe\\Name
<ubuntu89897> nein
<ubuntu89897> arbeitsgruppe = WORKGROUP ..?
<ubuntu89897> Name = der in "Netzwerk" aufgelistete
<Fuchs> das wirst Du hoffentlich wissen (die Arbeitsgruppe)
<Fuchs> Workgroup klingt aber realistisch
<ubuntu89897> ja funkt aber alles nicht
<Fuchs> ,fn? ubuntu89897 
<shetlandpony> ubuntu89897: "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung. Bitte beschreibe dein Problem praezise, damit man dir vernuenftig helfen kann. [funktioniert nicht]
<Fuchs> wie dem auch sei, wenn die auch von smbtree nicht gelistet werden, dann wuerde ich mal auf der Windowsseite anfangen zu suchen
<ubuntu89897> gibts nicht eine einfache möglichkeit direkt auf die festplattte zuzugreifen
<ubuntu89897> ohne den ganzen windows schwachsinn
<Fuchs> ueber das Netzwerk? 
<Fuchs> NFS, Samba, rsync, scp. 
<Fuchs> So als paar Moeglichkeiten. In der Regel ist Samba aber ziemlich schmerzfrei
<ubuntu89897> dh ich muss mir den clienten installieren und der kommt dann ganz ohne windows aus
<ubuntu89897> ich bräuchte windows nichtmal hochfahren
<Fuchs> moment, wo und wie genau ist die Festplatte aktuell angeschlossen? 
<ubuntu89897> im laptop
<k1l> ubuntu89897: also eigentlich geht das sehr einfach über: orte-netzwerk funktionieren.
<Fuchs> dann wirst Du da nicht dran kommen, wenn nicht irgend ein Betriebssystem laeuft auf dem Laptop
<k1l> ubuntu89897: ähm, du willst auf eine partition im gleichen rechner zugreifen?
<ubuntu89897> nein, laptop (windows7) - pc(ubuntu)
<ubuntu89897> will vom pc auf den laptop via netzwerk zugreifen
<ubuntu89897> über nautilus seh ich den rechner leider nicht
<ubuntu89897> pingen geht aber
<ms_> wird die freigabe von anderen win rechnern gefunden?
<k1l> ubuntu89897: sicher, dass das windows sich auch zeigt? da gibts diverse privatsphären einstellungen in windows
<ubuntu89897> das weiß ich nicht hab nur einen
<ubuntu89897> die eigene freigabe seh ich in windows im explorer unter "netzwerk"
<ms_> schau mal mit dem windowsprog netscan (http://www.softperfect.com/products/networkscanner/) ob die freigabe gefunden wird
<ubuntu89897> dh ich bin immer abhängig vom betriebssystem
<ubuntu89897> ok ich probier mal softperfect
<ubuntu89897> windows sieht den ubuntu rechner auch nicht
<k1l> ubuntu89897: nochmal: menü-orte-netzwerk. dann windows-netzwerke. dann sollte da deine arbeitsgruppe stehen und dadrin die freigaben. 
<k1l> ubuntu89897: wenn das nicht so ist, dann solltest du erstmal gucken, ob das win richtig konfiguriert ist.
<ubuntu89897> ich seh "windows-netzwerk" darin ist aber nichts
<ubuntu89897> und im windows netscan sieht den host namen des ubuntu rechners sowie mac adresse 
<ubuntu89897> kann aber nicht darauf zugreifen
<ubuntu89897> es scheint kein dhcp server konfiguriert zu sein im windows
<ubuntu89897> k1l, ja das probier ich ja
<Fuchs> ubuntu89897: ##windows probieren
<hankytonk> Hallo, kann mir Jemand sagen, wie ich eine pppoe-verbindung starte, nachdem ich sie unter Network-Connections->DSL eingerichtet habe?
<apollo13> draufklicken^^
<apollo13> ist ja dann unter wired networks im applet drin
<hankytanky> nein. leider nicht
<hankytanky> es ist ein wireless-network
<apollo13> pppoe über wireless geht nicht
<apollo13> zumindest wäre mir das seeeehr neu
<hankytan1y> ok. danke. dann weiss ich wenigstens bescheit. uebrigens geht es durchaus. und zwar mit dem commandline-pppoe-tool von debian. welches auch mit an board ist. aber ich dachte ich bekomme das auch mit der huebschen gui hin.
<napterk> bei dem Programm snapshots kommt es mir so vor, als würde bei jedem snapshot die komplette neu gesichert werden anstatt Hardlinks von unveränderten Dateien? Die Größe des Ordners wächst immer mehr.
<apollo13> hankytan1y: ich bezog mich eigentlich auf die nm gui ;)
<napterk> ich mein natürlich rsnapshot
<apollo13> und wieso schließt du von ordner wächst auf keine verwendung von hardlinks?
<sivizius> hi
<PlaYaUnited> Hallo, weiß jemand ob es einen sftp client für ubuntu gibt der, wenn die verbindung getrennt wurde automatisch neu verbindet oder darauf hinweist? mein jetziger schließt nur das fenster des ordners sobald ich eine datei speichere
<TheInfinity> PlaYaUnited: das ist doch in gnome integriert?
<Deem> PlaYaUnited: ansonsten gibt es genügen im softwarecenter. aber mals als beispiel fuzeftp filezilla scp
<PlaYaUnited> danke
<bullgard> [GNOME 2.30.2] Anklicken von Anwendungen > Systemwerkzeuge > System Profiler and Benchmark > »System Information«/»System Information« > Computer > Users listet die »Unix system users« (=»Beriebssystembenutzer«) und für jeden User die »User Information« auf. Diese Informationen stammen aus der Datei /etc/passwd. Warum listet das Programm nicht auch die Unix-Gruppen auf?
<apollo13> bullgard: und jetzt sollen wir raten was das fürn programm ist?
<apollo13> oder besser, was für ne antwort erwartest du eigentlich auf so ne frage?!
<Fuchs> bullgard: warum sollte es die denn auflisten? 
<Fuchs> bullgard: das Programm ist mit "User" angeschrieben, warum Du da Gruppen erwartest ist mir fraglich
<bullgard> apollo13: Ich habe den Gegenstand meiner Frage genau beschrieben. Du brauchst nicht zu raten. --  Lies bitte die Frage noch einmal in Ruhe durch.
<apollo13> bullgard: hab ich ;) aber wir können dir schwerlich sagen was sich die entwickler dabei dachten
<joschi> bullgard: "Warum listet das Programm nicht auch die Unix-Gruppen auf?" -> weil die entwickler des programms das so konzipiert und implementiert haben.
<jokrebel> hi
<apollo13> bullgard: und zur info, der menüpunkt existiert bei mir nicht, drum die frage nach dem programm
<bullgard> Fuchs: Wieso ist das "Programm mit "User" angeschrieben"? Ich habe ganz klar dargelegt, daß das Programm »System Information« heißt.
<Fuchs> dann halt der Reiter
<foxfox> Kann ich eine Partition in dem Einhängepunkt einer anderen Partition mounten? Oder zwei Partitionen im selben Einhängepunkt? Oder macht das Probleme?
<Fuchs> da Du konsequent den >-Trenner verwendet hast ist fuer uns absolut nicht nachvollziehbar, was das Programm ist und was ein Element davon, siehe auch Antwort von apollo13 
<bullgard> joschi: Meine Frage ist ja gerade, warum "die entwickler des programms das so konzipiert und implementiert haben". Es liegt doch auf der Hand, wenn man die UIDs auflistet, auch die GIDs aufzulisten.
<joschi> foxfox: das ginge schon, wobei dann das zuletzt eingehängte die älteren überdeckt
<joschi> foxfox: AUFS, unionfs und so scherze mal beiseite gelassen
<apollo13> bullgard: das musst du schon die entwickler fragen^^
<joschi> bullgard: frag die entwickler
<bullgard> :-)
<jokrebel> .oO(OT? )
<foxfox> joschi: Und wenn ich ein einem Einhängepunkt eine Ordner erstelle in dem ich dann eine andere Partition mounte?
<joschi> foxfox: das kannst du machen
<bullgard> jokrebel: Du bist schon lustig. --  Eben hat ein anderer Mensch mir gesagt, ich soll das hier fragen.
<foxfox> joschi: muss ich dann die Reihenfolge beim mounten beachten? Was passiert wenn die erste Partition nicht gemountet ist?
<Fuchs> bullgard: dann frag das den Entwickler. 
<bullgard> Fuchs: Werde ich machen.
<Fuchs> bullgard: warum sollten wir wissen, was sich ein Entwickler dabei gedacht hat, wenn er einem Programm ein Feature gegeben hat oder nicht? Zudem: ja, ist keine Supportfrage, definitiv. 
<joschi> foxfox: ja, das "unterliegende" dateisystem muss zuerst eingehängt werden.
<joschi> foxfox: sonst wird das in dem unterverzeichnis eingehängte dateisystem überdeckt
<foxfox> joschi: okay, vielen Dank!
<joschi> foxfox: angenommen du hast /var und möchtest in /var/cache ein anderes dateisystem einhängen, dann muss /var vor /var/cache gemountet werden
<bullgard> Fuchs: Die >-Notation ist sehr weit verbreitet und gut nachzuvollziehen.
<fornext> Wenn ich meine Webcam in den USB-Port stecke, dann erscheint ein neues Aufnahmegeräüt in den PulseAudio-Einstellungen. Leider wird es nicht per default aktiviert. Kann ich das ändern?
<Fuchs> fornext: ja
<Fuchs> fornext: in pavucontrol hast Du zwei Symbole, das rechte davon muesste default sein 
<Fuchs> komischerweise auf Deutsch angeschrieben mit "als Ausweichoption setzen", was natuerlich Quatsch ist
<fornext> Fuchs, irgendwie funzt das nicht.
<Fuchs> ,fn? fornext 
<shetlandpony> fornext: "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung. Bitte beschreibe dein Problem praezise, damit man dir vernuenftig helfen kann. [funktioniert nicht]
<Fuchs> ,funzen? fornext 
<shetlandpony> fornext: Musste nach dem Insten iwie confen, bis es vllt funzt u so weiter.
<fornext> :)
<Fuchs> versuchen wir das noch mal. 
<fornext> also ...
<Fuchs> Was hast Du gemacht, was hast Du erwartet, was ist passiert. 
<Fuchs> ah, und es waere noch interessant, ob Du rein zufaellig KDE verwendest, das kennt naemlich zusaetzlich noch Prioritaetslisten. 
<fornext> ich habe pavucontrol auf der commandline eingegeben und es startete tatsächlich ein Konfigurationsdialog.
<fornext> KDE ist installiert aber bin mit Gnome angemeldet.
<Fuchs> gut. In pavucontrol hast Du einen Reiter, Eingabegeraete
<Fuchs> sind da beide gelistet? 
<fornext> ok, jetzt geht schonmal mehr als vorher. pavucontrol und die Audioeinstellungen von Gnome syncroniesieren einander. Das war eben nicht so.
<fornext> ok, cam ist dran und aktiv. Ziehe raus, cam ist weg, stecke rein, cam ist da aber nicht aktiv.
<Fuchs> ich habe nichts von ausstecken gesagt. 
<fornext> der rechte Knopf heißt bei mir "Fallback"
<Fuchs> genau der
<Fuchs> da solltest Du schauen, ob der gesetzt ist oder nicht
<fornext> ja, den habe ich bei dem Cammikrofon aktiviert.
<Fuchs> und das Verhalten ist gleich, wenn Du den deaktivierst? 
<fornext> ok, eine sekunde.
<Fuchs> weil bei Ausgabegeraeten funktioniert das hier wunderbar, Eingabegeraete habe ich leider keine zum Testen
<Fuchs> wenn es nicht geht so, dann wuerde ich das mal als bug melden, denn dafuer waere der Knopf eigentlich da
<fornext_> man sollte wohl die Webcam nicht zu schnell nacheinander rausziehen und wieder rein stecken. Mein Rechner ist abgestürzt.
<fornext_> allerdings ist die Webcam jetzt nach dem Neustart das Defaultmikrofon. Das ist schonmal mehr als vorher.
<Fuchs> prima
<fornext_> so, jetzt ziehe ich wieder raus .... weil soll ja kein böser Hacker in den Raum lauschen können :) ...
<fornext_> Wieder rein, aber es wird nicht mehr default.
<fornext_> Wenn ich rausziehe, dann setzt sich automatisch der Fallbackbutton bei dem Audioeingang der Soundkarte.
<Fuchs> umwerfend 
<Fuchs> ich wuerde das mal den Autoren melden
<fornext_> Wenn ich das Profil er Soundkarte von Duplex auf Output stelle, also der Audioeingang ganz verschwindet, dann gehts auch nicht.
<fornext> Die neuste Version ist zwar in deutsch aber es geht auch nicht. Ich schreib dem Autor ne Mial.
<fornext> fuchs, jedenfalls danke für den Tipp.
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<Smurf> hallo zusammen 
<Smurf> seit neusten spinnt mein ubuntu 10.10 die netwerkverbindung funktioniert erst nach neustart des system nach dem ersten start nicht 
<Smurf> hat schon mal jemand das problem gehabt?
<k1l> marienz: ping. once again
<kirsten> hallo, ich habe gerade meine usb externe festplatte angeschlossen. Die Laufwerksverwaltung erkennt die Platte, aber nicht das System (Ext4 ist drauf und die Platte heisst Sicherung, die Laufwerksverwaltung sagt jedoch: unbekannt)
<Deem> kirsten: was sagt denn ein "sudo fdisk -l"?
<kirsten> sudo fdisk -l: liste die Platte (sde) leider nicht auf
<Deem> kirsten: dann is da noch mehr im argen als nur das
<k1l> kirsten: dann schau dir mal am ende von dmesg an, was das so zu sagen hat.
<kirsten> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/353570/
<kirsten> dmesg zeit der obige link an
<Deem> kirsten: sieht nichtg gut aus
<kirsten> oh, was ist denn kaputt?
<Deem> kirsten: hast du dir mal die smartwerte der platte angeschaut, bzw läuft die platte an anderen rechner/betriebssystemen normal?
<kirsten> ich nutze nur noch ubuntu
<kirsten> und das ist die Platte für mein Backup
<peansi> kirsten welchen ubuntu
<kirsten> 10.04 
<Deem> kirsten: d.h. du hattest die platte noch nie an einem anderen rechner oder os?
<kirsten> nein
<kirsten> ich habe vor zwei Wochen mit ubuntu sogar neu formatiert
<Deem> kirsten: seltsam. ich würde dir raten mal die smartwerte auszulesen
<kirsten> wie mach ich das und was bringt das?
<Deem> kirsten: das machst du mit dem tool smartmontools und damit kannst du dir fehlerberichte und die werte deiner festplatte anzeigen lassen, mit denen du dann feststellen kannst, ob id eplatte defekt ist oder nicht
<k1l> ,festplattenstatus? kirsten 
<shetlandpony> kirsten, Festplattenstatus ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus - Weitere Infos im query ...
<kirsten> ja, ich installiere auch gerade die smartmontools
<jokrebel> re
<kuhkatz> hi. ich hab n kleinen homeserver, seit heute kann ich nicht mehr per ssh connecten. hab einen monitor angeschlossen, da steht ganz oft "task $name hang for more than 120 seconds", mittlerweile kann ich nichtmal mehr das tty wechseln
<kuhkatz> woran kann das liegen, und wie kann ich ihn zB sauber neustarten?
<apollo13> wenn du nimmer reinkommst kann im normalfall nix mehr sauber machen
<jokrebel> kuhkatz: trotz Reboot?
<rupta> hallo
<rupta> mein hz-wert der auflösung ist nach jedem neustart wieder zurückgesetzt. jemand ne idee was man da machen kann?
<bekks> kuhkatz: Was genau hast Du denn vorher getan?
<dauerflucher> rupta: in einer xorg.conf fest definieren
<rupta> danke guter tipp. muss aber grad feststellen, dass die einstellung in der datei korrekt ist. nach nem neustart hab ich ne andere hz zahl
<dauerflucher> rupta: dann solltest du in /var/log/Xorg.0.log mal nachsehen, ob der wert überhaupt übernommen wird bzw. dir überlegen, was diesen wert überschreiben könnte
<kuhkatz> jokrebel, bekks: hab ihn jetzt mal neugestartet, er war beim fsck nochmal abgestürtzt, jetzt hat er zumindest fertig gebootet. ich geh dann mal logfiles lesen...
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Du solltest erstmal eine Livecd nehmen und fsck -f ausführen.
<rupta> ganz schlau werde ich nicht aus der Datei
<dauerflucher> ,nopasten? rupta
<shetlandpony> rupta: Um einen Text zu nopasten, gehe folgendermassen vor: Folge dem Link http://paste.pocoo.org . Waehle das Textfeld aus und kopiere dort hinein deinen Text, den du anderen zugaenglich machen moechtest. Klicke dann "Absenden". Die Seite wird neu laden und eine andere URL haben. Ueber diese URL ist mein Paste dann fuer andere erreichbar, dh. diese URL gibst du dann in den Channel.
<dauerflucher> rupta: bin ja gerne bereit das für dich zu interpretieren :)
<rupta> oki :-)
<kuhkatz> bekks, laut manpage gibts den parameter nicht
<rupta> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/353634/
<rupta> here it is
<rupta> also 85 Hz ist gewünscht, nach nem Neustart hab ich 75 Hz
<jokrebel> kuhkatz: fsck von LiveCD aus ist trotzdem ein guter Plan.
<bekks> kuhkatz: Dann hast Du die falsche manpage :)
<dauerflucher> rupta: welchen mode hättest du denn gerne? den mit 85hz oder den mit 75hz?
<kuhkatz> ja. fsck --help hat auch verraten was -f macht. werd ich tun :)
<bekks> -f wie --force, damit auch ein scheinbar "sauberes" Dateisystem vollständig geprüft wird.
<rupta> 85
<dauerflucher> rupta: k
<dauerflucher> rupta: du hast den nvidia-treiber installiert?
<rupta> ja
<rupta> nvidia x server settings kann ich aufrufen
<dauerflucher> rupta: schau mal in dessen einstellungen nach, ob die stimmen
<rupta> die stell ich jeden tag erneut auf 85, da die wieder auf 75 gesprungen sind
<dauerflucher> rupta: kannst du nochmal deine xorg.conf nopasten
<rupta> ja mom
<rupta> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/353641/
<dauerflucher> rupta: ich bin mir jetzt bei dem ganzen hin und her der verschiedenen treiber und der xorg.conf nicht sicher, aber ich würde den Mode eher in die SubSection von Screen0 schreiben
<dauerflucher> bzw. im zweifelsfall nochmal zusätzlich
<dauerflucher> also SubSection "Display"  \ Depth 24 \ Modes "1280x1024_85" \ EndSubSection
<neo_> hi
<Fuchs> arg
<Fuchs> nicht rumbasteln an der xorg.conf bitte
<rupta> und die zeile 94 ganz rausnehmen?
<Fuchs> nvidia weiss selber, welche Hz Zahlen gescheit sind, wenn die runtergesetzt werden, dann liegt das in der Regel eben gerade daran, dass die in der xorg.conf oder in ~/.config/monitors.xml  angegeben ist
<Fuchs> plus: die Angabe der Hz ist bei nvidia nur in nvidia-settings korrekt, xrandr und darauf aufbauende Tools geben die falsch aus, also bitte nicht sich darauf verlassen. 
<rupta> hm, also nach nem neustart merk ich es aber schon flimmern
<Fuchs> rupta: dann pruef die von mir genannten Dateien, 
<Fuchs> rupta: und erstelle erstmal einen nvidia-bug-report, bevor Du an Dateien rumbastelst 
<Fuchs> nvidia nimmt _immer_ die hoechstmoegliche Wiederholrate, die eine Aufloesung zulaesst, es sei denn, eine Konfigurationsdatei sagt explizit etwas anderes
<Fuchs> also hier anfangen zu basteln ist im Zweifelsfalle arg kontraproduktiv. 
<beaver74> Fuchs, ich musste in der xorg.conf schon ein paar Einträge machen, z.B. Beschleunigungen für den intel/nVidia Treiber aktivieren, den ich auf der Intel GPU anders nicht setzen konnte.
<beaver74> die*
<Fuchs> beaver74: das aendert nichts an meiner Aussage. 
<Fuchs> beaver74: ich supporte seit gut 6 Jahren nvidia unter Linux, wenn Du meinst, dass Du es im aktuellen Fall besser weisst, dann uebergebe ich sehr gerne an Dich
<Fuchs> aber dann ist von meiner Seite her fertig mit Support. 
<rupta> also in der xorg.conf steht 85 hz die monitors sieht so aus: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/353647/
<beaver74> Fuchs, das meine ich sicher nicht
<Fuchs> ja mei
<Fuchs> <rate>52</rate> 
<Fuchs> was koennte da falsch sein ...
<Fuchs> rupta: mach die Datei platt.  Also loeschen, ganz.  (die monitors.xml) 
<Fuchs> das ist ein Gnome-Ding, das nvidia nicht braucht
<dauerflucher> das erklärt, warum ich noch nie über diese datei gestolpert bin…
<Fuchs> rupta: anschliessend startest Du X neu (alt+Druck+K, wird alle offenen Programme beenden) und Du wirst die gewuenschte Wiederholrate haben
<Fuchs> rupta: die Basteleien aus der xorg.conf kannst Du dann auch wieder entfernen
<rupta> die xorg hab ich ja noch nicht angepasst :-)
<Fuchs> (und nein, die richtige Hertz-Zahl da reinschreiben wird nicht gehen. Monitors.xml wird via xrandr gesetzt, nvidia verwendet bei xrandr die Hertzzahl als Unique-Identifier, ergo wird das nur noch mehr kaputt machen) 
<Fuchs> rupta: dann loesch einfach die monitors.xml und starte X neu, dann sollte alles gehen. 
<kuhkatz> ich hab jetzt von cd gestartet, aber kein livesystem, sondern etwas das nannte er "rettungsmodus" - er findet aber fsck nur wenn ich das rootdateisystem mounte, und dann kann ich das nicht checken... ich brauch also doch so eine live-cd, korrekt?
<Fuchs> korrekt. 
<Fuchs> oder Du packst ein forcefsck nach /, aber Livesystem ist wohl gescheiter. 
<rupta> jo klappt
<rupta> dankeschön die herren
<Fuchs> keine Ursache. 
<Fuchs> Das naechste mal bevorzugt bei nvidia Fragen mich kurz pingen
<dauerflucher> Fuchs: ok, wusste nicht, dass das legitim ist
<Fuchs> dauerflucher: bei einem ping sage ich nichts. Im duemmsten Fall bin ich halt nicht da oder habe keine Zeit / keinen Bock, aber probieren kann man es
<Fuchs> ist mir weitaus lieber, als wenn ich dann Dinge reparieren muss, die noch mehr kaputtgebastelt worden sind 
<dauerflucher> ok, merk ich mir
<Fuchs> einfach nicht ping (highlight auf meinen Namen) mit /msg oder /query verwechseln, das tolerier ich dann nicht mehr :p  Aber genug OT. 
<kuhkatz> ok. und die live-cd ist die normale desktop-cd? ...weil, die die ich gerade drin hab, die hatte kein live-system im menu. nicht das ich jetzt das falsche runterlade und brenne :)
<dauerflucher> kuhkatz: ja
<kuhkatz> danke
<tuor> ich habe wieder eine frage: ich habe lsusb eingegeben und dies (Bus 002 Device 013: ID 1058:1021 Western Digital Technologies, Inc. ) ist eine externe festplatte die mein kompi mir nicht anzeigt. wie kann ich mein (ubuntu 10.10) dazu bringen die platte zu erkennen?
<bekks> Wenn lsusb sie listet, wird sie erkannt.
<k1l> tuor: "dmesg" angucken was nach dem anstecken so passiert
<bekks> Was sagt denn df -h, und sudo fdisk -l ?
<tuor> k1l: [182152.456154] usb 2-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 14
<k1l> tuor: paste mal alles was da am ende dazu steht in einen nopaste service
<Frickelpit> uninteressant
<tuor> k1l: hast mir kurz nen link zum pasten? (weis ihn nicht mehhr)
<k1l> ,np? tuor 
<shetlandpony> tuor: np, you are welcome ;)
<k1l> ,nopaste? tuor 
<shetlandpony> tuor: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<tuor> jep
<tuor> danke bot
<tuor> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/353671/
<bekks> Die wird wunderbar erkannt.
<tuor> ok. jo schon. nur wie kann ich sie nun benutzen. ist da nicht ein prob mit dem test WP?
<dauerflucher> ,mount? tuor
<shetlandpony> tuor, mount ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount - Weitere Infos im query ...
<bekks> Test WP?
<bekks> 0314 213720 < bekks> Was sagt denn df -h, und sudo fdisk -l ?
<tuor> df -h: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/353672/
<daswort> ,postfix? daswort
<shetlandpony> daswort, Postfix ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Postfix - Weitere Infos im query ...
<tuor> sudo fdisk -l : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/353673/
<dauerflucher> tuor: alles cool, die platte wird nur nicht automatisch eingehängt
<tuor> dauerflucher: soll ich mich durch postfix lesen?
<dauerflucher> tuor: nein
<dauerflucher> ,mount? tuor
<shetlandpony> tuor, mount ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount - Weitere Infos im query ...
<tuor> dauerflucher: öm keine ahnung wie ich ne platte mounte oder so... :/
<bekks> ,mount? tuor 
<shetlandpony> tuor, mount ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount - Weitere Infos im query ...
<dauerflucher> tuor: das steht in diesem wiki-artikel -.-
<tuor> ok. thx
<k1l> tuor: oder du machst einfach einen doppelklick im nautilus auf das symbol links. dann wird es automatisch gemountet.
<dauerflucher> k1l: sofer die platte angezeigt wird
<tuor> k1l: öm keine ahnung was nautilus ist
<tuor> k1l:  die platte wird nirgens angezeigt...
<tuor> k1l: nicht wo ich wüsste
<tuor> ...
<tuor> hmmtuor@lenovo:~$ sudo mount umask=014
<tuor> mount: can't find umask=014 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<dauerflucher> oO
<tuor> muss ich da mehr angaben eingeben?
<dauerflucher> ja, schon
<tuor> ok...
<tuor> ich les mal genauer... ;)
<sdx23> Erst genau lesen, dann sudo verwenden. So hält das System wesentlich länger.
<sdx23> Oh und vor dem verwenden am besten nochmal lesen, was man da eingetippt hat, und überprüfen, ob man weiß, was das tut.
<tuor> ok...
<jokrebel> gnu8
<tuor> hmm
<tuor> wie weis ich welcher "gid" und welcher "nls" und oben hatte ich bei sda(1/2/5) nix von der externen...
<tuor> bzw was ist der gid und was das nls...? das versteh ich nicht ganz
<tuor> jokrebel: n8
<bekks> gid = group unique identifier. Findest Du in /etc/group, und sollte der gid deines users entsprechen.
<_niCe_> hi, hab n prob. mit teamspeak - mic funktioniert soweit, nur ts3 erkennt es nicht
<_niCe_> hab schon sämtliche aufnahmegeräte durchprobiert, gibt es nochirgendwas anders was ich vergessen haben könnte?
<tuor> sda hat sich erledigt. rausgefunden das es "sdb1" ist. sry
<bekks> Wie man schon bei fdisk -l gesehen hat...
<panther_> Hallo! hab seit letztens immer so einen Rotstich bei Flashvideos insb bei Youtube! Kennt jemand das Problem?
<IceClaw> bekks : sry für offtopic. Aber woher kriege ich einen cloak? :D
<bekks> www.freenode.net
<IceClaw> Ja danke :) Was muss ich dazu machen?
<bekks> Deinen Brwoser aufmachen, die Adresse eingeben, und dann lesen.
<bekks> Steht dort.
<IceClaw> Ohne bezahlung?
<tuor> bekks: sry aber wenn ich in etc/ gehe finde ich kein ordner "group" nur grub.d ... was hab ich da nicht richtig verstanden?
<IceClaw> ls  /etc/grou*
<bekks> Du hast was nicht richtig verstanden. Die _Datei_ heisst /etc/group
<tuor> ok. thx 
<daswort> Wie kann ich eigentlich meine ip Herausfinden wenn ich mit dem Handy oder UMTS im Netz bin? Ich häng dann ja immer in den lokalen Adressen des Providers rum. also bei ifconfig: 10.0.0.0..
<tuor> daswort: wasistmeineip.net
<tuor> glaube ich
<Deem> .de
<tuor> bekks: also da bekomm ich ne list ... soll ich past und hier den link? hab da die zahlen weis aber nicht wie ich erkennen kann welche ich nun nemen muss...
<daswort> Sorry ich häts gerne script-kompatibel, falls ihr versteht. Sprich lokaler Befehl
<k1l> daswort: ubuntubezug?
<daswort> k1l: ist die Frage dein Ernst?
<k1l> wenn du von deinem handy schreibst?
<daswort> Geht ja nicht um das HandyOS, nur um die Verbindung. Und was würde das für einen Unterschied machen?
<tuor> wenn bei "fdisk -l" System > HTFS/NTFS steht was scheib ich dann ich die commandline? (beim mounten) (einfach HTFS/NTFS  geht nicht...)
<Fuchs> tuor: -t ntfs-3g 
<Fuchs> oder -t ntfs, dann allerdings read only 
<Fuchs> daswort: das die Frage dann hier arg offtopic waere
<k1l> daswort: nslookup spongedpaste.com | grep Add | grep -v "#" | cut -c10-30
<k1l> daswort: und es gibt btw zig scripte ob php oder sonst was zu dem thema. 
<tuor> Fuchs: hmm jetzt will er mir sdb1 nicht fressen. der rest scheint io... er schlägt mir sda1 vor. aber das wäre ja falsch.
<daswort> Ich habe bisher aber noch nicht feststellen können das die Standardbefehle bei Android sonderlich anders wären. Aber dann würde ich auch nicht hier klopfen. :-D
<Fuchs> tuor: Fehlermeldungen bitte und die ganze Ausgabe von fdisk -l in einen pastebin 
<tuor> Fuchs: mom
<daswort> Danke Fuchs  k1l . Warum gibts dafür eigentlich noch kein Befehl (Prog)?
<k1l> daswort: man merkt recht schnell, wenn jemand support erschnorren will. treib es nicht zu weit. EOS
<Michi123456> hallo ich hab ein problem mit dem programm hamachi wenn ich darunter pingen möchte dann kommt immer die meldung         ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<daswort> Bitte was? Wie meinst du das? *ungläubig nach oben schau*
<tuor> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/353708/
<Fuchs> tuor: sicher, dass da drauf ein sauberes, nicht defektes NTFS ist, welches auch nicht geprueft werden muss? 
<Michi123456> hat einer ne idee zu meinem anliegen ?
<tuor> nein. könnte sein dass der kolege was "kaputt" gemacht hat. keine ahnung was er versucht hat...
<tuor> wie teste ich ob das ntfs io. ist?
<Fuchs> mit windows
<tuor> Fuchs: ok. mom hab eins
<tuor> Fuchs: enifach anhängen (und dann?)
<Fuchs> booten
<Fuchs> und pruefen
<tuor> Fuchs: also hab grad gestartet. bei win läuft sie. ich mach als erstes ne sicherheitskopie.. ;)
<tuor> Fuchs: wie mach ich das ?
<Fuchs> checkdisk
 * Fuchs nun -> weg
<tuor> thx
<Protector1981> so jetzt aber lol
<Protector1981> [23:05] <Protector1981> ich hab da seit neuestem ein kleines Problemchen und zwar krieg ich weder des webdav von hidrive noch krieg ich den FTP meines Servers in Nautilus eingebunden...es kommt immer folgende Fehlermeldung: [23:05] <+swege> Protector1981: bitte ließ das topic [23:05] <Protector1981> Ort »ftp://android@81.89.103.154/« konnte nicht angezeigt werden DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did 
<tuor> wie ruf ich unter win7 cmd auf? (kenne mich mit win nich aus... :( )
<Protector1981> start, dann unten ins suchfeld cmd eingeben...
<dadrc> Ich würd ja fast behaupten, dass die Frage hier falsch ist :>
<Protector1981> das auch :D
<tuor> sry muss das mit win machen... sry
<tuor> ok.
<tuor> So meine Platte ist io.
<tuor> gn8 thx all
<Protector1981> ich glaub, ich muss meine Frage mal zu einer humaneren Zeit stellen :D
<Deem> word!
<monkeyD> hallo, ich möchte mein lögin und den namens meines homeverzeichnis ändern und es gibt diesen befehl :
<monkeyD> sudo usermod -l <neuer_benutzername> -d </home/neuer_benutzername> -m <alter_benutzername>
<monkeyD> meine frage:
<monkeyD> wenn ich den user peter in otto umbennenen will und ich mich mit einem user angemeldet habe, natürlich nicht peter, woher weiss man das man den login von peter ändern will und nicht von einem anderen user ?
<Deem> monkeyD: wegen dem -m ?
<monkeyD> -m ist aber optional
<Deem> monkeyD: ich hab grade kein ubuntu da, aber was sagt dnen die manpage?
<susanne> Weiss wer woran es liegt, ich benutze privoxy mit easyslist. Bei einigen Imagehostern bekomme ich die Meldung das direktlinken nicht erlaubt ist. Afaik kann ich das bild nicht anschauen. Was kann ich machen oder welche ausnahme muss ich bei privoxy eintragen?
<monkeyD> Deem: nicht was mir weiterhilft :(
<Deem> monkeyD: wie gesagt. hab grad kein ubuntu da
<monkeyD> lass mich raten, archlinux ;)
<Deem> monkeyD: nein windows :D
<monkeyD> keine vm drauf ?
<Deem> nope
<monkeyD> benutzt du nur ubuntu ?
<monkeyD> windows nicht mitgerechnet :)
<Deem> nein
<monkeyD> welche zb ?:)
<k1l> monkeyD: -----> #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<monkeyD> hallo, ich möchte mein lögin und den namens meines homeverzeichnis ändern und es gibt diesen befehl :
<monkeyD> sudo usermod -l <neuer_benutzername> -d </home/neuer_benutzername> -m <alter_benutzername>
<monkeyD> meine frage:
<monkeyD> wenn ich den user peter in otto umbennenen will und ich mich mit einem user angemeldet habe, natürlich nicht peter, woher weiss man das man den login von peter ändern will und nicht von einem anderen user ?
<dauerflucher> monkeyD: weil man das nicht tut
<dauerflucher> du legst einen neuen benutzer an mit einem neuen benutzerverzeichnis. -m übernimmt dann nur den inhalt des angegebenen benutzerverzeichnis in das neue benutzerverzeichnis
<alamar> dauerflucher: man tut das schon mit usermod tun
<dauerflucher> ich muss mir die manpage jetzt auch erst durchlesen… du hast natürlich recht alamar
<dauerflucher> -m wird auch ohne weiteren parameter übernommen und zwar vom eingeloggten benutzer
<zeitsofa> re
#ubuntu-de 2011-03-15
<zeitsofa> hat jemand ne idee was man im kernel falsch kompilieren kann das aus 4 kernen nur noch 2 werden? das is mir ja auch noch nie passiert
<luchs> zeitsofa: so viele Möglichkeiten gibt es unter "Processor type and features" doch nicht, was für eine CPU genau? 4 core oder 2 plus 2x ht?
<zeitsofa> luchs: core 4 quad
<zeitsofa> und ja eben soviel gibts da nun wirklich nicht 
<luchs> zeitsofa: wirst du sicherlich alles aktiviert haben: Symmetric multi-processing support, Maximum number of CPUs, Multi-core scheduler support
<zeitsofa> luchs: boah ey ich kompilier mir grad einen und wunder mich "mensch warum hast das ding nur 2 cores" kopp > tisch - klar wenn ich da nur 2 cores aktiviere .... thx for the hint :) 
<zeitsofa> es ist einfach dosch schon spät heute .... man man man 
<luchs> jo, kann passieren, noch mal mit cat /proc/cpu schauen ob alle da sind, eventuell hast du ja noch einen mit ht, dann würden noch mal 4 core dazu kommen.
<zeitsofa> Q6600 der hat soweit ich weiß kein ht 
<luchs> nö hat kein ht: http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=29765
<zeitsofa> jo hab da auch grad geschaut :D aber danke :)
<zeitsofa> wenn der seine 4 macht is schon ok - dann dauerts emergen nimmer gar so lange
<sds58> moin, wie logge ich mich mit pidgin-mbpurple bei twitter ein?
<sds58> bekomme die ganze zeit einen authentication error
<zeitsofa> sds58: hat dir nicht einer der ersten 10 hits bei google geholfen mit den begriffen "PIDGIN TWITTER UBUNTU" da gibts doch nun wirklich howtos wie sand am meer zu
<papachaotica> sds58, welche ubuntu version nutzt du?
<sds58> papachaotica: 10.04
<papachaotica> die mbpurble version in 10.04 ist veraltet und funktioniert nicht mehr du brauchst eine neure aifk ab version 3.0
<papachaotica> http://code.google.com/p/microblog-purple/
<papachaotica> https://launchpad.net/~ikuya-fruitsbasket/+archive/ppa/
<sds58> papachaotica: danke, bin gerade dran das einzurichten :)
<IchEsseDichAuf> hi, ich migriere den root auf eine andere partition. ich hab auf schwierigkeiten gestoßen.
<IchEsseDichAuf> ich hab folgendes gemacht: aus den livesystem die partition geklont, sie gemountet, die dev proc und  sys dahin mit bind gemountet
<IchEsseDichAuf> chroot auf die neue partition, und dann versucht den grub2 neuzukonfigurieren. nun, dies läuft nicht so, wie ich es mir wünsche
<IchEsseDichAuf> also "grub-mkconfig > /boot/grub/grub.cfg" findet nur den alten root, auf der alten partition  
<IchEsseDichAuf> ok, das problem lag an der mitgeklonten /etc/mtab, sodass das system nach den chroot glaubte es wäre an der alten position  
<bullgard>  Wenn Maverick kaltstartet, gibt Maverick in der virtuellen Konsole 1 aus: "System inormation as of Sat Mar 12 15:51:57 CET 2011. System load, Temperature Usage of /home, Processes: Memory Usage: Users logged in, Swap usage, IP address for eth0. --  Welches Programm gibt diese Information aus?
<orcor> guten Morgen
<orcor> mein ubuntu startet nicht mehr bin  mit live cd online wie kann ich mein dateisystem überprüfen?
<orcor> da ich mich nihct auskennen tue
<orcor> ?
<orcor> jemand da?
<mm1> hi
<orcor> mein ubuntu startet nicht mehr wie kann ich es zurück widerherstellen oder mein datei system überprüfen kenne mich mit terminal nicht aus und wiki kann mir auch nicht weiter helfen 
<orcor> bin gerade mit live cd online
<orcor> für jede hilfe bin ich shcon im voraus dankbar
<orcor> hmm... alle noch am schlafen?
<orcor> wie ist der Terminal befehl um mein Dateisystem  zu überprüfen 
<Frickelpit> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateisystemcheck
<orcor> hab shcon geschaut wiki kann mir nicht so gerade helfen 
<orcor> bin nun mit live cd online da mein ubuntu 10.10 nicht mehr starten kann 
<orcor> der meint kann festplatte nicht einhängen 
<orcor> oder so
 * Sysopa sorgt sich um einen guten Morgen...
<LetoThe2nd> Sysopa: die sprüche wollte schon von den gentoolern keiner hören... ist hier nicht deutlich anders ;-)
<Sysopa> *hmpf*
<Orcor> komishc das in ubuntu 10.10 live cd kein xchat ist mußte Xubuntu starten live
<Orcor> kann kein datei system überprüfen lassen da kommt an dauernd irgend was mit muß einhängen
<Orcor> wiki kann mir auch nicht helfen
<Frickelpit> "irgendwas mit" ist keine gute erklärung …
<Orcor> alo ich hba gestern was gemacht in terminal dann is alles stehn geblieben dann hab reset gedrückt wollte neu starten und seid gestern kann ich mein ubuntu 10.10 nicht mehr starten
<Orcor> zurücksetzen geht auch nicht
<Orcor> da kommt irgend was das ich festplatte einhengen muß oder so
<Frickelpit> [09:19:01] < Frickelpit> "irgendwas mit" ist keine gute erklärung …
<Orcor> oder kennt jemand einen befehl wo ich prüfen lassen kann und repariren damit mein ubuntu wider von festplatte starten kann
<Frickelpit> probier es doch mal ganz simpel mit fsck
<Orcor> auf dauer nur mit live cd ist langweilig 
<Orcor> was soll ich eingeben in terminal da ich neuling bin
<Frickelpit> na was wohl?
<Orcor> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ fsck
<Orcor> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<Orcor> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ 
<Frickelpit> und welche platte soll er prüfen?
<Orcor> na die die ich im pc hab und wo mein linux instaliert ist
<Orcor> ich kenne mich da nich tso aus
<Frickelpit> dann schau mit fdisk -l nach
<Frickelpit> ein wenig mitdenken musst du schon
<Orcor> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ fdisk -l
<Orcor> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ 
<Orcor> kommt nix
<dAnjou> als root afaik
<Orcor> ?
<Frickelpit> mit sudo …
<Orcor> bin neuling 
<Orcor> kenne mich nicht aus
<Frickelpit> und bitte nicht hier pasten, sondern in
<Frickelpit> ,paste? Orcor 
<shetlandpony> Orcor: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<Orcor> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/353907/
<Frickelpit> sda1 ist eingehängt?
<Frickelpit> mount zeigt es dir an
<Orcor> ich glaube ich muß es einhängen
<Orcor> warum auch imemr
<Orcor> und wiki konnte mir auch nicht weid bringen
<Frickelpit> nein musst du nicht
<bullgard>  Wenn Maverick kaltstartet, gibt Maverick in der virtuellen Konsole 1 aus: "System inormation as of Sat Mar 12 15:51:57 CET 2011. System load, Temperature Usage of /home, Processes: Memory Usage: Users logged in, Swap usage, IP address for eth0. --  Welches Programm gibt diese Information aus?
<Orcor> wie gesagt bin anfänger hab gestern was in terminal eingegeben weis leider nicht mehr welchen befehl und dann neu gestartet und ubuntu startet nicht mehr
<Orcor> will es aber irgend wie repariren
<dAnjou> Orcor: sudo bedeutet superuser do und der superuser ist gemeinhin auch bekannt als root (deswegen auch root rechte)
<Orcor> was sudo ist weis ich 
<dAnjou> just fyi
<Orcor> nur welcher password ist in live cd?
<Frickelpit> keins?
<Hans-Bit> ^^
<Orcor> ach so
<Orcor> schade das man nicht bei mir dateisystem prüfen kann und repariren damit mein ubuntu von platte starten kann
<Hans-Bit> Sind paar PHP Entwickler hier aufm Boot ?
<Hans-Bit> Wenn ja, ich suche ein gutes PHP Framework
<bullgard> Hans-Bit: Bitte stelle hier in diesm Kanal eine konkrete Frage.
<Orcor> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/353908/
<Frickelpit> /dev/sda1 on /media/Volume
<Hans-Bit> Ich suche ein gutes leichtzuverstehenes simples PHP Framework, womit man schnell kleine Anwendung (z.B. Gästbeuch, Forum) erstellen kann
<Frickelpit> sie ist gemountet
<dAnjou> Hans-Bit: is ne sache fuer nebenan
<Hans-Bit> ok
<Orcor> ja aber eine platte ist usb bei mir
<Orcor> die muß ich mal aus schalten
<Orcor> die brauchte ich weil da die zugangsdaten für mein internet gespeichert sind
<Frickelpit> m(
<Orcor> wo finde ich ein befehl wo ich meine festplatte prüfen oder einhängen kann wo das ubuntu instaliert ist
<Orcor> :-(
<sdx23> ,fsck? Orcor 
<shetlandpony> Orcor, fsck ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplatten_Problembehebung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fsck
<Orcor> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/353911/
<Orcor> ich melde mich nahcer muß weg sorry
<Minipluto> hiho, man kann doch fsck so anwenden, wass es beim Boot alle Partitionen checkt… wie macht man das nochmal? Ich sollte es mir mal aufschreiben. Dachte das stünde in der Manpage
<Minipluto> ich habs glaub ich schon gefunden
<bullgard> Minipluto: 'sudo tune2fs -c 1 /dev/<partition>
<Minipluto> bullgard: danköö
<Minipluto> ghdie Russen ham immer erhöhte Strahlung
<Minipluto> upps :D
<Hans-Bit> Hey, Mercurial bietet ja so eine Weboberfläche, wo man seine Repositories + Changes etc. sieht.
<Hans-Bit> Kann man auch ne Ansicht "bauen", die mir die letzten 5 Änderungen von ALLEn repos anzeigt?
<Hans-Bit> also irgendwie letzten 5 änderungen:
<Hans-Bit> in dem repo z wurde das gemacht
<Hans-Bit> in dem repo x wurde das gemacht
<Hans-Bit> in dem repo y wurde das gemacht
<Hans-Bit> in dem repo x wurde das gemacht
<Hans-Bit> bietet mercurial da schon irgendwie ne fertige api ?
<leszek> hi
<bullgard> Hans-Bit: Frag mal in #ubuntu-motu. Vielleicht weiß das dort jemand.
<Hans-Bit> motu steht für ?
<leszek> master of the universe
<Sysopa> ich möchte auf #ubuntu-motku korrigieren - der Vollständigkeit halber
<bullgard> Diese "Korrektur" hat keine Vollständigkeit erbracht.
<Hans-Bit> ?
<Sysopa> "Master of the known universe"
<Fuchs> ,ot? 
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<dauerflucher> ich hab da mal eine verständnisfrage. zur identifikation von dateitypen verwendet linux ja keine dateiendungen, sondern magic numbers. wenn man jetzt z.B. bild.jpg in bild umbenennt wird der dateityp immer noch richtig erkannt, aber ls gibt die datei dann farblich anders aus, wenn die dateiendung fehlt. wie/wo genau ist da der zusammenhang?
<Fuchs> dauerflucher: daran, dass meistens eine Mischung diverse Moeglichkeiten (Dateiendung, Magic Number, Fileheader, ...) verwendet wird, 
<Fuchs> dauerflucher: und jede Dateiverwaltung und shell das machen kann, wie sie will
<dauerflucher> also noch mehr lesen :S
<Fuchs> oder sagen, was genau Du vor hast :p 
<dauerflucher> Fuchs: ich wollte eigentlich "nur" mal einen artikel im uu.de wiki über MIME-Types schreiben
<dauerflucher> der rattenschwanz wird nur langsam echt endlos
<Fuchs> herzliches Beileid und viel Erfolg
<dauerflucher> =P
<Hans-Bit> weißjemand, ob man bei einem mercurial repository in der hhrc datei einstellen kann, dass es nicht auf der weboberfläche (.../hg) angezeigt werden soll?
<Deem> Hans-Bit: da fragst du am besten deren maintainer
<Hans-Bit> maintainer?
<Deem> Hans-Bit: den bereitsteller des repos
<Deem> oder der software
<Hans-Bit> ich hab ein eigenen hg server
<Hans-Bit> über apache
<Deem> oder was auch immer das ist, aber das ist schon eine sehr spezifische frage, die eigentlich weniger mit ubuntu zu tun hat
<Deem> hö?
<LetoThe2nd> Hans-Bit: ich persönlich würde einfach mal im mercurial-channel oder auf deren ML nachfragen. je spezifischer, umso unwahrscheinlicher dass es hier wer weiss.
<dauerflucher> Hans-Bit: [web] hidden=true
<dauerflucher> siehe auch http://www.selenic.com/mercurial/hgrc.5.html
<Hans-Bit> danke dir
<dauerflucher> Hans-Bit: bzw. man hgrc
<Hans-Bit> super funktioniert
<Hans-Bit> yeah
<dauerflucher> Hans-Bit: glaub's ma oder net, bis gerade hab ich von der scheisse noch nichts gehört… ich empfehle dir dringend einen grundkurs in netzrecherche zu machen
<Hans-Bit> nach was haste denn gesucht?
<dauerflucher> Hans-Bit: "mercurial disable webui" -→ mercurial faq [web interface] → hgrc
<dauerflucher> aber das wird jetzt offtopic
<Hans-Bit> ok ok ich bin ja schon leise, danke
<dauerflucher> wofür genau ist die datei /etc/mime.types bzw. ~/.mime.types?
<dauerflucher> ah, oh… frage hat sich erledigt
<bullgard> Warum haben die beiden DEB-Programmpakete landscape-client und landscape-common unterschiedliche Namen, aber identische Beschreibungen?
<Fuchs> weil sie unterschiedlichen Inhalt haben
<Fuchs> schreib den Paketmaintainer an. 
<bullgard> Fuchs: Das werde ich tun.
<Fuchs> wobei eigentlich die Unterschiede allein vom Namen her klar sind, die Beschreibung vom -common Paket sollte angepasst werden
<dauerflucher> bullgard: die beschreibungen sind doch korrekt
<dauerflucher> bullgard: steht doch jeweils drin, was die pakete enthalten "This package provides the Landscape client and requires a Landscape account." und "This package provides the core libraries."
<bullgard> dauerflucher: Ah! Mein Fensterausschnitt war zu klein. Da habe ich nur die Anfangszeilen gesehen. --  Danke!
<dauerflucher> bullgard: aber ich sehe gerade, dass du im prinzip doch recht hast… die kurzbeschreibungen müssten eindeutiger sein
<bullgard> Ja. 
<Yaster> high
<Yaster> Hallo
<ring0> ,frag? Yaster 
<shetlandpony> Yaster: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Yaster> kennt sich jemand mit kornmeier aus?
<dauerflucher> ,metafrage? Yaster
<shetlandpony> Yaster: Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/
<Yaster> kornmeier mahnt für die gsdr ab..
<dauerflucher> ,ot? Yaster
<shetlandpony> Yaster: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<ring0> wie vergleiche ich am besten eine gebrannte dvd mit einem image?
<Minze> Guten Tag zusammen, gibt es irgendwie eine Möglichkeit lib-notify (das Notification Tool rechts oben) mit Pidgin statt Empathy zu betreiben?
<k1l> ring0: md5 z.b.?
<Minze> Imo ist Empathy ein schlechter Scherz verglichen zu Pidgin
<ring0> k1l, einfach eine summe generieren lassen, stimmt eigentlich :)
<Minze> (Ubuntu 10.10)
<ring0> k1l, ist es erheblich, zwischen binary und text modus auszuwählen?
<k1l> öhm auswählen? :)
<Minipluto> hab auch noch eine Alternative: dvdisaster
<ring0> k1l, ja, standard ist ja text. dachte nur eventuell ist für die dvd binary angebrachter?
<Minipluto> Minze: wenn in den letzten Wochen dafür nicht ein Pidgin-Plugin raus gekommen sein sollte, würde ich mal sagen, dass es nicht besser geht als es ist, weil für empathy halt extra ein paar Dinge für die Gnome-Integration unter Ubuntu getan wurde
<Minipluto> was fehlt dir denn genau?
<ring0> Minipluto, dvdisaster ist ganz praktisch danke
<Minze> die notification nachrichten die bei nachrichteneingang aufpoppen, und die möglichkeit bspw. den status über das tool oben zu switchen
<Minze> glaub mit 9.10 oder 10.04 war pidgin irgendwie garnicht mehr ansprechbar über das notification-tool
<daswort> Ich glaube das geht schon du musst nur lib-notify oder so installiert haben.
<Minze> wird gleich ausgetestet
<Minipluto> jo weil bei mir gehts auch, ich weiß nur nicht warum ;)
<Minipluto> Status da oben ändern ist aber afaik nicht drin
<daswort> Braucht man aber auch nicht!
<daswort> libnotify-bin
<daswort> Um genau zu sein.
<schischibunti> Hallo die ist ein Test!
<schischibunti> Huhu Jemand da?
<dadrc> Don't ask to ask.
<k1l> ,tests? schischibunti 
<shetlandpony> schischibunti: Client-Tests sollten im allgemeinen Interesse in #test stattfinden. #botwar ist fuer allgemeine Bot-Tests. Nutze #ubuntu-de-bot fuer Fragen zum Bot und zum Fuettern des Infobots. Danke!
<Deem> pidgin hat ein eigenes notify
<Deem> nennt sich pidgin-libnotify afaik
<ring0> kann ich md5sum auch auf devices anwenden?
<schischibunti>  wie meinst du das?
<leszek> re
<ring0> schischibunti, eine md5sum von einem datenträger erzeugen
<schischibunti> keine Ahnung 
<schischibunti> sorry
<helix_9> hallo, woran liegts, wenner meckert dass der befehl wget, den ich meinem shell-script aufrufe nicht existiert? (rechte sind gesetzt)
<joschi> helix_9: vorausgesetzt wget ist installiert, könnte es an inkorrekter $PATH variablen liegen
<joschi> helix_9: lass mich raten, du möchtest das skript in einem cronjob ausführen?
<helix_9> neine, nur ein simples script
<schischibunti> ring0, hast du eine siso file gem,acht?
<helix_9> aber danke, ich hab den fehler schon
<joschi> ring0: everything's a file. einfach md5sum direkt auf das block device ausführen.
<schischibunti> md5sum geht ja nur für ganze datein soweit ich weiß
<ring0> joschi, ok :)
<ring0> joschi, ist es egal, ob ich binär oder text modus von md5sum nehme?
<joschi> ring0: schau dir die option noch mal genau an…
<ring0> joschi, hab ich. sagt mir trotzdem nichts
<joschi> ring0: dann ignoriere sie
<ring0> joschi, wozu ist sie denn?
<joschi> ring0: damit steuerst du die ausgabe. entweder du bekommst die prüfsumme als ascii-string, oder eben als 128-bit binärwert
<ring0> joschi, danke sehr. ich dachte, es käme auf den input an :)
<joschi> ring0: vergiss, was ich geschrieben habe. das ist falsch.
<joschi> ring0: mich hat der (inkorrekte) deutssche hilfetext irritiert
<joschi> ring0: normalerweise brauchst du dich darum aber nicht zu kümmern
<ring0> joschi, ja, default ist ja text. das funktioniert auch. mich hat es nur interessiert
<Michi1802> hallo kann mir einer bei dem problem helfen ?http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/problem-mit-hamachi-ping-versuch/#post-2810425
<Michi1802> keiner da der mir dabei helfen kann ?
<uwe> wobei ?
<Frickelpit> ,geduld? Michi1802 
<shetlandpony> Michi1802: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<Michi1802> okay super danke
<gzor> hi
<Michi1802> hi
<danage> hi, ist bei jemandem hier chromium auch kaputt? öffnet bei mir keine seiten mehr
<Michi1802> ne der funktioniert bei mir
<dAnjou> danage: version fehlt
<danage> 10.0.648.133 (77742) Ubuntu 10.10
<Frickelpit> funktioniert hier
<LarsTorbenk> hier gehts auch gerade getestet
<danage> ich kann nichtmal mehr die einstellungsseiten öffnen, löschen des ordners in .config bringt auch nichts
<danage> ich kriege unresponsive pages meldung
<Michi1802> übel
<LarsTorbenk> neu installieren `
<LarsTorbenk> den browser meine ich
<grossing> danage, andere Browser zicken nicht?
<danage> nein, firefox läuft astrein
<LarsTorbenk> hehe
<LarsTorbenk> komisch ..
<grossing> Sperrt ne Firewall o.ä. den chrome?
<danage> nein, aber da sich configseiten ja auch nicht öffnen...
<Fuchs> marienz: ping, another one ... 
<gzor> ich hab was falsches in die /etc/fstab geschrieben, und jetzt will er mein file-system nicht mounten... ich krieg nicht mal mehr en texteditor mit schreibrechten... 
<gzor> weiß einer was ich machen könnte?
<claw> hallo ich habe folgendes problem : ich wollte einen 42" Plasma als monitor benutzen aber die anzeige überlappt den darstellungsbereich. wie könnte ich das anpassen?
<Michi1802> claw vielleicht auflösung einstellen ?
<gzor> nachdem ich ein live cd eingelegt hab, hat dort der desktop nicht funktioniert und in tty1 bekomm ich massenweise fehlermeldungen
<russell1> gzor: die live-cd sollte unabhängig von der fstab und dem gesamten filesystem funktionieren.
<gzor> hmm vll ist die cd kaputt... ich probier mal ne andere
<tuor> ist es möglich ein netopia 3342 (usb) auf ubuntu zu nutzen?
<tuor> könnte schon nen treiber per 3g laden oder so.. ;) (zum glück gibts händis :) )
<sysdef> tuor: was hat dir die suche mit z.b. google bisher gebracht?
<Fuchs> ,hcl? tuor, schau mal da
<shetlandpony> tuor, schau mal da: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<tuor> andern router nehmen. ;) ich hab natürlich erst swisscom angerufen und nen techi bestellt. der sagte mir es sei unmöglich...
<tuor> thx
<tuor> hmm find nix... nicht für mein gerät...
<tuor> kleine farge: bei den datei endungen wenn .tar.bz2 steht kann ich das einfach als bz2 ansehen odde
<tuor> (ups) oder ist es was anders noch als tar oder bz2 (ne mischung??)
<Fuchs> es ist eine Mischung
<tuor> thx
<Fuchs> es ist ein tarball, der mit bzip komprimiert worden ist.  aber  tar -f datei  kann das automatisch erkennen und entpacken
<Fuchs> -xf, sorry
<tuor> ok. thx erspahrst mir google :)
<uwe> nabend zusammen
<bekks> Man kann das ganze auch erzwingen, mit -j für bz2 und -z für gz.
<tuor> also tar -j oder tar -z (richtig verstanden?)
<sdx23> tuor: Nein. Das tut dann noch nichts. Es weiß ja nicht ob es entpacken oder packen soll.
<tuor> ok.. ich les den artikel den ich gefunden hab mal durch ... der hat mir aber eben nur tar oder bz2 gegeben. aber ich hoffe dass mit ich mit logig es dann versteh. :)
<jabba> hallo, ich suche eine _aktuelle_ (bezogen auf ubuntu >=10.04) howto, die beschreibt, wie man vncserver so aufsetzt, dass man beim login in die vncsession im gdm landet, so dass man dann per user-login erst die desktop-umgebung startet... (ähnlich xdmcp, nur internettauglich)
<jabba> alles, was ich über google finde ist schrecklich outdated, also ein tip in wäre nett...
<jabba> -in
<nemesis> kann mir mal bitte jemand mit xrandr und nem gedrehten tft helfen?
<nemesis> was muss man angeben damit der Pivot entsprechend angezeigt wird?
<nemesis> $  xrandr --output DVI-0 --rotate right
<nemesis> xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 1680x1200 (desired size 1680x1680)
<jokrebel> re
<sdx23> nemesis: du suchst die "Virtual" Option in der Display SubSection der xorg.conf
<nemesis> gut, also muss ich xserver danach neu starten?
<sdx23> Mir ist keine Möglichkeit ohne dasselbige bekannt, ja.
<tuor> ,pastpad
<tuor> ,past
<nemesis> hrm :(
<Wedelwolf> ,paste
<Wedelwolf> :o
<nemesis> sollte default auf 8096x8096 dann stehen
<dadrc> ,paste?
<shetlandpony> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<tuor> thx
<nemesis> sind zwei zeilen Wedelwolf und tuor 
<gon_> Hallo
<nemesis> sdx23, also über 4096 sollte man ned gehen, kommt dann kein funktionierendes x aufm monitor
<nemesis> und xchat braucht nen transparenten hintergrund, sonst kann man text nimmer lesen...
<nemesis> wie bringt man nun noch bei, das des zwei unabhängige desktops sein sollen, also ned 1:1?
<sdx23> nicht --sameas sondern --rightof bzw. gewünschte verwenden
<MrCatEye> guten Abend
<nemesis> fail
<nemesis> $ xrandr --output DVI-0 --rotate left --right-of LVDS
<nemesis> xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 2048x2048 (desired size 2730x1680)
<nemesis> *seufz*
<nevchen> welche taste muss man beim starten nochmal drücken wenn grub kommt?
<MrCatEye> ich hab da eine Frage bezüglich einem Ad Hoc Netzwerk und zwar hab ich ein AdHoc Netzwerk erstellt und es nicht alsautomatisch verbinden im nm-applet markiert
<nevchen> bzw. damit grub kommt
<Fuchs> nevchen: shift 
<Fuchs> nevchen: zumindest bei grub2
<MrCatEye> jetzt steht es auch lustig in der Liste des nm, aber wie kann ich es nach einem Neustart beispielsweise wieder neu initialisieren
<nevchen> Fuchs:  thx und vorher?
<Fuchs> esc, Irrtum vorbehalten
<MrCatEye> es wird mir nicht der Liste der verfügbaren Netze angezeigt
<MrCatEye> + in
<MrCatEye> steht aber wie gesagt noch im nm-applet drin
<MrCatEye> jedes mal das Adhoc rauslöschen und ein neues erstellen is irgendwie "umständlich"
<nemesis> danke sdx23  xrandr --output DVI-0 --rotate left --right-of LVDS tut nun
<nemesis> gut, video abspielen wäre wohl nun zuviel verlangt gewesen
<nemesis> 2d beschleunigung tut mit richtigen grafikkarten dann aber schon, oder?
<grullers> Ist es möglich GRUB auf einer mit LVM erstellten Partition zu installieren?
<grullers> Ich habe alle Festplatten mit LVM zu einer Partition zusammengefügt und möchte nun Grub installieren. Dies schlägt aber fehl.
<LetoThe2nd> grullers: nein.
<LetoThe2nd> grullers: zumindest die /boot-partition muss ausserhalb sein.
<grullers> LetoThe2nd, also benötige ich ein weiteres medium für grub?
<LetoThe2nd> grullers: s/medium/partition/
<shetlandpony> LetoThe2nd thinks that grullers meant: LetoThe2nd, also benötige ich ein weiteres partition für grub?
<LetoThe2nd> ja.
<Frickelpit> grub2 kann afaik vom lvm booten
<LetoThe2nd> Frickelpit: /boot _IM_ lvm?
<Frickelpit> jop
<LetoThe2nd> zeigen, sehen will :-)
<Frickelpit> LetoThe2nd: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Grundlagen
<grullers> Frickelpit, welche Server-Variante von Ubuntu hat LTS?
<grullers> Frickelpit, möchte den server nicht jedes halbe jahrupdaten
<Frickelpit> grullers: aktuell 10.04 und noch 8.04
<LetoThe2nd> Frickelpit: ist mir neu :-)
<grullers> Frickelpit, Debian hat keinen Grub 2?
<LetoThe2nd> muss ich bei gelegenheit testen.
<Frickelpit> grullers: mit debian bist du hier aber auch falsch
<grullers> Frickelpit, ja wohl wahr, aber ist ja in manchen dingen ähnlich
<grullers> Frickelpit, im serverbereich setze ich noch überwiegend auf debian
<sash_> grullers: 1. Gibt es auch Grub2 für Debian. 2. Gibt es auch Supportchannel für Debian.
<grullers> sash_, ok bitte entschuldige :)
<dreamon> Adobe Reader macht mir hier probleme.. der pennt immer wieder für ein paar sekunden ein. Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen für 10.10?
<Sysopa> Okular
<sash_> evince, xpdf
<darkkilla> hi... hab ein Problem mit (ich denke) meinem Kernel. Hab Ubuntu 10.10 AMD64 mit Linux 2.6.35-27-generic, alle Aktualisierungen sind eingespielt. Zur Info: System ist mit LUKS (mit Ausnahme von /boot, aber inkl. der swap-Partition [mit zufälligem Key bei jedem Reboot]) verschlüsselt. Problem: Über die Jahre hinweg wurde der Kernel immer aggressiver, wenn es darum geht Prozesse zu killen. Bevorzugt killt er mir Opera (alle Plugins sind
<darkkilla> deaktiviert, da der Flashplayer ja der Crashmaster Nr. 1 ist) und Pidgin
<darkkilla> Pidgin killt er mir ca. zwei bis vier mal täglich, Opera hingegen seit heute morgen quasi ständig, ich kann bestenfalls max. einen weiteren Tab öffnen und dann wird bei der nächsten Eingabe der Prozess gekillt
<Sysopa> darkkilla: also bei mir killt er nichts
<Sysopa> das Einzige, was sich ab und an mal weghängt ist Akonadis Datenbank
<darkkilla> Obwohl die Swappiness auf 60 steht, benutzt er 0 Byte davon... selbst nach mehreren Tagen Betrieb
<Sysopa> thats it
<dreamon> Sysopa, sash_  Danke
<Sysopa> ansonsten - ich glaube, das letzte Mal, daß mir ein Problem weggeschmiert ist, war Kontakt unter KDE 4.0.x
<darkkilla> hab den Verdacht, dass der gar nicht erst versucht Swap zu benutzen und deswegen so aggressiv reagiert
<Fuchs> darkkilla: ist denn der RAM da voll, und bist Du sicher, dass der OOM-Killer anspringt? 
<Sysopa> wieviel Ram hast Du denn?
<k1l> darkkilla: ist denn der ram voll?
<darkkilla> hab 3,7 GiB Swap und 0 Byte... Hauptspeicher: 4 GB
<Sysopa> Fuchs: das wollte ich auch gerade fragen
<Fuchs> darkkilla: was sagen die Logs dazu? Wenn es da reihenweise Meldungen zu segfaults gibt, dann wuerde ich eher mal den RAM pruefen lassen 
<darkkilla> Speicher ist zur Zeit 1,4 GiB belegt, aber nein... dmesg sagt nie was von OOM
<Sysopa> und Du lässt 3-4 virtuelle Windows 7 laufen, damit 4 GByte Speicher voll werden?
<darkkilla> nope
<Fuchs> darkkilla: wie kommst Du dann auf die Idee, dass das der OOM-Killer ist? 
<darkkilla> Windows schaue ich nicht mal mit dem Hintern an...
<Fuchs> darkkilla: zeig mir mal dmesg und den Inhalt von /var/log/messages, bitte. 
<Fuchs> Bevorzugt nachdem das aufgetreten ist. 
<darkkilla> ich kann 'nen Ausschnitt aus beidem pasten... moment
<darkkilla> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399984/ <- dmesg...
<darkkilla> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399985/ <- /var/log/messages... eh gleich, aber gut...
<darkkilla> finde es trotz allem merkwürdig, dass er kein bischen vom Swap benutzt, selbst nach Wochen Dauerbetrieb nicht
<k1l> darkkilla: ich würde mal den ram überprüfen. der segfaultet da. der killt nichts, weil der ram voll ist, sondern weil probleme mit den daten im ram auftreten
<Fuchs> siehe k1l und was ich oben schon gesagt habe 
<darkkilla> hm... damn it... so viel zu Corsair
<darkkilla> die fast vier Jahre Dauerbetrieb mochte der RAM wohl nicht besonders
<darkkilla> offenbar habe ich bei Opera und Pidgin immer das "Glück", dass die offenbar immer fehlerhafte Speicherbereiche erwischen
<darkkilla> eigtl. hatte ich gehofft, dass es nicht der Speicher ist, aber gut... werd wohl an nem Memtest Dauerlauf nicht vorbei kommen, anyway thx..., gleich mal ans Werk... bye
<bullgard> Wenn ich meinen Maverick-Computer boote, erhalte ich auf der virtuellen Konsole 1Daten, die fast gleich sind mit der Ausgabe von '~$ landscape-sysinfo'.  Maverick fordert mich auf: "Graph this data and manage this system at http://landscape.canonical.com/ ." Ist die Benutzung dieses Dienstes kostenpflichtig?
<bullgard> s/Maverick/Lucid/
<shetlandpony> bullgard meant: Wenn ich meinen Lucid-Computer boote, erhalte ich auf der virtuellen Konsole 1Daten, die fast gleich sind mit der Ausgabe von '~$ landscape-sysinfo'.  Maverick fordert mich auf: "Graph this data and manage this system at http://landscape.canonical.com/ ." Ist die Benutzung dieses Dienstes kostenpflichtig?
<crapman> hab grad gtk-sopcast isntalliert, wenn ich es starte passiert aber nichts
<crapman> firefox sagt, dass das protokoll mit keinem programm verknüpft ist
<crapman> und wenn ich sopcast übern terminal starte kommt /dev/mixer: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<claw> Hallo hat jemand erfahrung mit Unison ? Ich versuche gerade per ssh den /home von meinem Notebook mit dem Desktop zu syncen. Verbindung aufbauen war einfach und dann hat es angefangen den localen /home zu durchsuchen. Jetzt bleibt es aber bei "Waiting for changes from server    "
<jham> claw: wie lange bleibt es denn schon so stehen?
<jham> und wie gross ist die home partition?
<jham> bzw. wieviele gb daten sind im home auf der remote seite
<claw> ja jham habe gerade auch gemerkt, dass es wohl doch am arbeiten ist
<jham> ok
<claw> habe die ganze geschichte falsch verstanden 
<Julz2k> Abend, folgendes. Habe per USB Stick Lubuntu 10.4 auf meine externe festplatte installiert, hat alles funktioniert als der restart kam jedoch nicht mehr. Der PC bleibt bei "verifying dmi pool data" hängen. Im Bios ist alles richtig gesetzt, außerdem hat das installieren einer USB Live version auch auf der externen funktioniert..
<daswort> Wie kann ich die joins und quits mit / bei xchat filtern?
<sdx23> daswort: rechtsklick auf den Channel, links in der Leiste.
<daswort> Merci sdx23 
<helix_9> hallo, wie lautet die rewrite ruel von domain.de/ auf domain.de/en   ?
<dAnjou> --> #httpd würd ich mal ganz frech behaupten
<dAnjou> ansonsten is das ne stinknormale regex
<dAnjou> ich würd mal sagen irgendwas in der art: ^(.*domain\.de)$ $1/en
<Deem> wenn ich einen user der sudo gruppe hinzufüge. muss man dann vorher noch was refreshen oder so,damit das übernommen wird?
<Fuchs> der User muss sich neu einloggen, damit es wirksam wird
<daswort> Was war der Unterschied zwischen grp Admin und sudo?
<Deem> Fuchs: der user hat sich das erste mal eingeloggt
<Deem> Fuchs: aber ich bekomme immer id efehlermeldung, dass der user nicht in der sudoers wäre. ich hab ihn aber der gruppe sudo hinzugefügt
<Fuchs> Deem: und gem. /etc/sudoers ist das auch die Gruppe, die verwendet wird? 
<Fuchs> Deem: und der User muss sich neu einloggen, _nachdem_ er in die Gruppe hinzufuegt worden ist. Vorher sind die Aenderungen nicht aktiv. 
<Deem> Fuchs: in /etc/sudoers sthet %sudo
<Deem> ich hab mich jetzt auch schon 2 mal wieder neu angemeldet an dem ding
<Fuchs> das waere dann korrekt. Dann schau Dir mit dem user halt `groups` an
<Deem> bin in der gruppe sudo
<Fuchs> und wann kommt diese Meldung? 
<Deem> ah.. jetzt gehts
<Deem> da hat sich der fehlerteufel eingeschlichen
<Deem> man sollte auf den hostnamen achten wo man was editiert :D
<jokrebel> gühppüüüü+++++uüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüöööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööÃ
<Deem> jokrebel: alle klar bei dir?
<jokrebel_> de
<jokrebel_> f´´r´´´De
<jokrebel_> Deem: nk9chr mehr wirkich l deshakb ein shnekkes "VU"
<Deem> hö?
<siedhuss> hab mal ne frage zu dem fenstermanager von gnome
<jokrebel_> gn8
<siedhuss> kann ich mit damit die fesntergröße automatisch festlegen?
<Deem> siedhuss: bitte?
<siedhuss> das problem ist dass mein netbook ne auflösung von 1024x600 hat
<siedhuss> und ich manchmal die untersten buttons in einem fesnter nicht mit der mouse erreichen kann weil das fenster größer ist
<siedhuss> zum beispiel bei opera nervt das sehr weil ich immer wenn ich die einstellungen ändern will nicht richtig an den ok/ändern button rankomme
<Guschtel> alt+maus verschiebt
<siedhuss> geht nicht weiter hoch
<Guschtel> ?
<siedhuss> kleiner machen des fensters geht auch nicht
<Guschtel> schieb den dialog höher
<bekks> alt+space drücken und das fenster verschieben, mit den Pfeiltasten.
<siedhuss> ich kann ja das fenster nicht über mein oberes panel schieben
<k1l> siedhuss: fass mal nicht oben an, fass mal in der mitte von der höhe des fensters an
<siedhuss> mom ich probiers mal
<siedhuss> ja geht
<siedhuss> wenigstens das
<siedhuss> aber kann man das nicht irgendwie seitens fenstermanager oder sowas fest ändern?
<k1l> siedhuss: ansonsten gibts auch extra die netbook edition.
<siedhuss> naja die unity oberfläche ist meiner meinung nach nicht der burner
<siedhuss> aber trotzdem danke für die hilfe
<siedhuss> noch ne kleine frage
<siedhuss> woran kann das liegen dass manchmal meine externe festplatte nicht erkannt und eingehängt wird
<bekks> In dmesg müsstest du den Grund finden.
<siedhuss> hmm weis leider nicht was dmesg ist
<siedhuss> ne art logfile ?
<bekks> Ein Befehl.
<Guschtel> ich vermute er braucht erst ne shell
<siedhuss> also wenn ich dmesg in terminal eingebe dann kommt da viel text
<siedhuss> mit dem ich leider nicht viel anfangen kann
<bekks> Richtig. Das ist sind die Meldungen, die dein Kernel generiert. Und wenn Du die Platte einsteckst, und sie nicht eingebunden wird, sollte da auch ein Hinweis auf den Grund stehen.
<siedhuss> aha
<k1l> ,nopaste? siedhuss pack es mal da rein und zeig uns das dann
<shetlandpony> siedhuss pack es mal da rein und zeig uns das dann: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<siedhuss> [    0.385092] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP1._PRT]
<siedhuss> [    0.385392] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP2._PRT]
<siedhuss> [    0.386078] ACPI Warning for \_SB_.PCI0._OSC: Parameter count mismatch - ASL declared 5, ACPI requires 4 (20100428/nspredef-352)
<siedhuss> [    0.386110] \_SB_.PCI0:_OSC evaluation returned wrong type
<siedhuss> [    0.386117] _OSC request data:1 1f 1f 
<siedhuss> [    0.398141] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)
<siedhuss> [    0.398529] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12)
<siedhuss> [    0.398889] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)
<siedhuss> [    0.399261] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)
<siedhuss> [    0.399618] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
<siedhuss> [    0.400018] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
<siedhuss> [    0.400391] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
<siedhuss> [    0.400754] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
<siedhuss> [    0.400960] HEST: Table is not found!
<siedhuss> [    0.401208] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:00:02.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none
<siedhuss> [    0.401238] vgaarb: loaded
<siedhuss> [    0.401806] SCSI subsystem initialized
<siedhuss> [    0.402024] libata version 3.00 loaded.
<siedhuss> [    0.402222] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs
<k1l> aiaiai, da wartet noch ne menge arbeit
<siedhuss> war das jetzt falsch?
<k1l> ,nopaste? siedhuss 
<shetlandpony> siedhuss: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<daswort> Dafür nutzt man einen Paste Service, damit der Chat nicht voll unpraktischer logs ist! siedhuss 
<siedhuss> okay ich glaub ich hab mit dem nopaste etwas falsch gemacht
<k1l> du sollst das nicht hier reinpasten, sondern es in den nopaste service packen und uns dann den link geben
<siedhuss> ahso
<siedhuss> ok
<siedhuss> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/354243/
<daswort> brav :)
<siedhuss> also wars jetzt richtig?
<daswort> siedhuss, cookie schenk
<siedhuss> boa geil
<siedhuss> sind das hier eig menschliche mods ?
<k1l> ja bis auf:
<k1l> ,bot? siedhuss 
<shetlandpony> siedhuss: ich bin ein bot ;p
<daswort> Nur Huftiere, alles andere sind Menschen
<siedhuss> weil ich hab auch schon channels gesehen da wurde man sofort gekickt ab einem post über eine bestimmt zeichen anzahl
<daswort> Ja das ist eine einfache aber ineffektive Art solchen Copy&Paste-SPAM zu lösen
<siedhuss> wie lange benutzt ihr schon linux?
<k1l> wir haben zum quatschen (ausser support) auch einen extra channel: #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<daswort> 1 1/2 Jahre erst :-( Aber ich bereue es das ich nicht früher angefangen habe, zumal bei uns im Haus viele Jahre ein RHL rumlag ohne das ich es wusste.
<siedhuss> oh stimmt
<daswort> Ist mir auch gerade eingefallen. Das war der Channel denn ich noch zum autologin zufügen wollte…
<siedhuss> guckt sich jmd überhaupt meinen paste-link an?
 * daswort nicht
<jham> laut dmesg wird die platte ja von kernel erkannt und "attached"
<siedhuss> meistens geht es auch
<siedhuss> aber manchmal , kein plan warum, dann auch wieder nicht
<siedhuss> kommt aber irgendwie nur selten vor
<k1l> siedhuss: dann wäre mal der dmesg interessant, kurz nachdem das passiert.
<k1l> siedhuss: und ein heisser tip: usb-platten nicht einfach abziehen, sondern aushängen. auch unter windows
<ring0> kann ich nautilus sagen, dass nachdem ein neues device per usb erkannt wurde, es dieses nicht in einem neuen, sondern sofern vorhanden, in einem bestehenden fenster in einem tab öffnen/anzeigen soll?
<dauerflucher> ring0: man kann doch irgendwo die standardaktionen festlegen, wenn ein neues gerät erkannt wird… kann man da nichts einstellen?
<ring0> dauerflucher, da ist was dran. ich werde das prüfen
<dauerflucher> ring0: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Wechseldatentr%C3%A4ger_und_-medien
<ring0> dauerflucher, vielleicht stelle ich mich auch ein wenig dämlich an, aber ich finde gerade außer http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/48/28/nautilus_hardy_datentraeger.png den anderen dialog http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/47/28/WechseldatentraegerMedieneinstellungen_01__.png unter 10.04 nicht
<shetlandpony> ring0's url: http://tinyurl.com/4jwr9wh
<dauerflucher> ring0: sry, ich habe hier selber kein gnome… ich kann dir leider auch nicht sagen, wo was abgeblieben ist oder was noch aktuell ist :-\
<dauerflucher> ring0: im zweifelsfall würde ich einfach mal gconf durchwühlen… sollte bestimmt einen schlüssel dafür geben
<ring0> dauerflucher, vielleicht gibts es auch einfach eine datei in der ich dies anpassen könnte? aber auch das wird wohl eher gnome spezifisch sein
<ring0> dauerflucher, ok, gconf könnt ich mal versuchen auf den kopf zu stellen
<ring0> dauerflucher, gibts eine solche funktion in der desktopumgebung, die du nutzt?
<dauerflucher> ring0: jau, thunar-volman -c
#ubuntu-de 2011-03-16
<ring0> unglaublich dass xfce etwas hat, dass ich nicht auf anhieb in gnome finde. sonst ist es meist so, dass ich die option erst unter xfce aktivieren muss, falls diese überhaupt vorhanden ist
<ring0> ;)
<dauerflucher> ring0: gnome-volume-manager
<ring0> dauerflucher, Package gnome-volume-manager has no installation candidate
<dauerflucher> shice mann, dass die auch immer irgendwas ändern müssen
<ring0> inkonsistenter mist auch
<ring0> sollte ja an sich nicht so schwer sein
<dauerflucher> ich such mal nach einer XDG konformen lösung… das muss man auch von hand schrauben können
<ring0> falls du etwas finden würdest, wäre natürlich prima :)
<dauerflucher> ring0: ok, bei mir übernimmt diese aufgabe ja thunar… ich hab dafür eine simple rc-datei
<dauerflucher> also tippe ich mal darauf, dass nautilus das ebenfalls selber irgendwo ablegt
<ring0> dauerflucher, wo liegt die datei bei dir?
<dauerflucher> in ./config/Thunar/volmanrc
<dauerflucher> in der gconf-schlüsselübersicht für nautilus kann ich leider keinen passenden schlüssel ausfindig machen - fragt sich nur wie aktuell das ist
<ring0> dauerflucher, in gconf kann ich den schlüssel für media_automount_open deaktivieren. dann kommt zumindest kein neues fenster von nautilus
<ring0> es sieht so aus, als wenn nautilus immer, wenn kein mime-type für x-content erkannt wird, die standard option für ein neues fenster öffnen verwendet
<ring0> If set to true, then Nautilus will automatically open a folder when media is automounted. This only applies to media where no known x-content/* type was detected; for media where a known x-content type is detected, the user configurable action will be taken instead. 
<dauerflucher> das scheint aber dann eher hardcoded zu sein
<ring0> media_autorun_never aktiviert funktioniert auch. dann regele ich den rest dauerflucher ;)
<dauerflucher> ?
<dauerflucher> aso, der mountet die nur und du öffnest dem manuell, schon kapiert
<dauerflucher> ring0: ich habe in einem ubuntu brainstorm den selben vorschlag gefunden… 2009 und da hat sich evtl. nicht viel getan
<ring0> naja, man kann ja nicht alles haben
<ring0> wenn alles so leicht funktionieren würde, könnte man ja gar nichts mehr basteln ;)
<dauerflucher> is was dran
<ring0> dauerflucher, danke trotzdem :)
<dauerflucher> ring0: eigentlich müsste man nur einen mime-type für daten-CDs erstellen und in der defaults.list eintragen, dass nautilus das in einem neuen tab öffnen soll
<ring0> dauerflucher, ja, aber dann auch für usb-medien, kameras, etc
<dauerflucher> ring0: kameras sind bilder, die sind erfasst, ebenso wie videos
<ring0> dauerflucher, wenn ich mein handy anstecke per usb, behauptet linux es wäre ein usb-wechseldatenträger
<ring0> bei meiner sony cam ebenfalls
<dauerflucher> ring0: ok, die idee hat sich auch erledigt, die checks für mime x-content/* sind hardcoded und es existiert kein richtiges pattern um eine daten-cd zu deklarieren
<zeitsofa> moin. hat jemand von euch mal einen gedanken anstoß für mich. ich hab 2 nvidia karten und je 2 bildschirme dran. wenn ich mit nvidia-settings twin-view einstelle wird bei einem vollbild das fenster immer über 2 schirme gespannt.
<zeitsofa> stell ich das auf seperatet screen wird es zwar nur über eines gespannt aber ich kann die fenster nicht von einem schirm auf den anderen schieben. was kann ich tun um das zu lösen?
<jokrebel> hi
<nemesis> zeitsofa, mit xrandr selber machste ned rum?
<LetoThe2nd> zeitsofa: denke, das stichwort ist "xinerama aktivieren"
<nemesis> hu, kann man damit wirklich kde und gnome laufen lassen?
<LetoThe2nd> nemesis: was soll das eine mit dem anderen zu tun haben?
<nemesis> meinte zeitgleich
<LetoThe2nd> nemesis: hat wer wo behauptet?
<nemesis> also eine graka mit gnome, andere mit kde
<nemesis> http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?t=172176 am anfang, lese den thread gerade durch
<LetoThe2nd> ist nonsens.
<LetoThe2nd> von a bis z.
<nemesis> k
<LetoThe2nd> nemesis: kann schon sein, dass intern hinter xinerama mehrere x-server laufen, aber der knackpunkt ist ja eben _dass_ sie sich dadurch genau wie ein desktop verhalten, bei dem man fenster hin- und herschieben kann.
<zeitsofa> moin LetoThe2nd o/"
<LetoThe2nd> zeitsofa: selber moin.
<nemesis> 'xrandr --output DVI-0 --rotate left --right-of LVDS'
<nemesis>  tail /etc/X11/xorg.conf ->  Virtual 3600 2048
<nemesis> ist mein bisheriges setup
<LetoThe2nd> zeitsofa: bin gleich weg, hab heute kunden im haus... aber wie gesagt, schau mal in xinerama-gegend. macht bei mir genau das, was du willst (wenn auch nur mit 3 bildschirmen)
<nemesis> unterschied xinerama <> xrandr?
<LetoThe2nd> nemesis: unterschied kaffemaschine / backofen?
<LetoThe2nd> stehen doch beide in der küche, müssen also fast das gleiche sein, oder nicht?
<nemesis> mehr als ein monitor an einem rechner ist für mich neuland
<nemesis> bin als erstes auf xrandr durch doku gekommen
<LetoThe2nd> nemesis: die beiden haben sowas von nichts gemeinsam, ausser dass sie beide was mit dem x-server zu tun haben.
<zeitsofa> LetoThe2nd: wenn ichs xinerama anwerf und twinview ändert das leider nix - naja und xinerama mit speratet screens mag mein X net und startet nicht
<LetoThe2nd> zeitsofa: hmkay. hier ists zwar ati, aber das setup ist wie folgt: screen1+screen2 als ein xserver, der beide überspannt, screen 3 einfacher xserver. ohne xinerama kann man nichts zwischen 1+2 <-> 3 schieben, und auf 1+2 wird doppelt breit maximiert. mit xinerama wird alles als ein grosser desktop dargestellt, das panel erscheint nur einmal und man kann die fenster überall hin schieben. maximierung jeweils nur auf einen bildschirm dann.
<LetoThe2nd> das wäre ja das, was du willst wenn ich dich richtig verstehe.
<nemesis> wo soll nu da der unterschied zu xrandr sein? da hab ich auch einmal 1680x1050 links und rechts 1680x1050 im pivot, nen fenster ist nur auf einem monitor in vollbild, und ich kann die verschieben
<default_nic> kann jemand eine gute BNC program empfehlen?
<LetoThe2nd> nemesis: dass das eine eine konfiguration ist, das andere jedoch ein konfigurationsprogramm? das sind einfach zwei _völligst_ unterschiedliche dinge.
<LetoThe2nd> s/eine konfiguration/eine konfigurationsoption/
<shetlandpony> letothe2nd meant: nemesis: dass das eine eine konfigurationsoption ist, das andere jedoch ein konfigurationsprogramm? das sind einfach zwei _völligst_ unterschiedliche dinge.
<LetoThe2nd> nemesis: du kannst den hinter deines hundes am boden festkleben (option) oder im sagen "platz" (programm). beides sieht auf den ersten blick ählich aus, funktioniert aber völlig unterschiedlich. plus, der effekt des programms ist weg wenns dem hund zu doof wird (reboot)
 * LetoThe2nd findet den vergleich ausserordentlich gelungen. und das nach nur einem kaffee...!
<nemesis> ;)
<nemesis> wobei man bei pivot eh jedes mal ändern muss, egal ob nun xinemera oder xrandr!?
<LetoThe2nd> nemesis: pivot und xinerama sind nun wirklich zwei komplett unterschiedliche dinge. und es gibt sicher auch eine konfigurationsoption, mit der du pivot hart setzen kannst. ich hab nur keine ahnung wie die heisst.
<nemesis> tut des eigentlich ned mit tfts das da über displayanschluss oder den usb hub rechner mitkriegt ob pivot oder normal?
<LetoThe2nd> nemesis: bei super-edeldisplay mit passendem scriptgefummel vielleicht. bei den ganzen 08/15-display die einfach mechanisch gedreht werden - sicher nein.
<nemesis> bei eizo?
<LetoThe2nd> kann mein auto wasserstoff tanken? ist ein mercedes.
<nemesis> japp
<LetoThe2nd> merkst du was?
<nemesis> vielleicht wüsstest ja nen hersteller bei dem des tut
 * linth liebt Computer-Auto-Vergleiche.
<nemesis> bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen des des schon seit jahren tut
<nemesis> da die tfts der gpu eh sagen was für auflösungen die können
<LetoThe2nd> schlage im manual deines spezifischen modells nach, bzw. finde heraus ob es sich als eigenes device am usb meldet und diese information preisgibt. falls ja, stehen die chancen gut. falls nein - dann nein.
<LetoThe2nd> soviele annahmen, sowenig präzise informationen. sehr ineffiziente art zu supporten.
<LetoThe2nd> IMHO kann pivot nicht über die EDID-informationen getriggert werden, da diese a) statisch sind und b) keine rotation beinhalten. dazu können andere aber sicher mehr sagen.
<nemesis> hrm
<LetoThe2nd> (ist jetzt weitestgehend AFK, kundentermin. das ticket ist damit frei für den nächsten firstlevel-xserver-supporter)
<nemesis> danke schonmal
<nemesis> auch wenns enttäuschend ist
<xperia_> hallo allerseits. habe hier probleme mit memcached. gibt mir immer folgende meldung => DataMemCache Error, Purge Old File from Cache Dir
<xperia_> konnte bis jetzt keine Infos diesbezüglich im Netz finden.
<xperia_> Weiss jemand wo dieser Cache Ordner ist um diese Datei zu Löschen oder wie ich das Problem beheben kann ?
<bullgard> Maverick schreibt nach einem Rechner-Neustart einige Daten auf die virtuelle Konsole 1 und fordert mich auf: "Graph this data and manage this system at https://landscape.canonical.com/" Ist das kostenpflichtig oder kostenlos?
<bullgard> xperia_: Ich werde Dir wahrscheinlich weiterhelfen können, wenn Du weitergehende Angaben machst. Wie und wann ist diese Meldung entstanden?
<Frickelpit> das steht doch bestimmt auf der angegebenen internetseite
<bullgard> Ich war auf der Webseite https://landscape.canonical.com/ , bevor ich hier postete.
<xperia_> bullgard: besten dank. die fehler meldung entsteht immer wenn ich ein script aufrufe das auf memcached zugreift. interessanterweise haben andere scripts keine Probleme memcached zu benutzen und produzieren auch nicht diese fehlermeldung
<bullgard> xperia_: Hast Du dieses Skript selbst verfaßt? Wo ist sein Quelltext?
<xperia_> ja ich habe es selbst verfasst und es ist auf mein localen webserver auf dem laptop. bis vor kurzem hat es prächtig funktioniert aber nach einem Stromausfall bekomme ich nun stetts diese Fehlermeldung.
<bullgard> xperia_: Eine Datei "memcached" existiert nicht auf meinem Maverick-Rechner.
<xperia_> bullgard: hast du den memcached installiert überhaupt ich gehe mal davon aus das du das hast denn es ist ein zusätzliches paket.
<bullgard> In welchem DEB-Programmpaket ist memcached enthalten?
<joschi> xperia_: das ist nicht ubuntu-spezifisch. eher ein fall für OT oder #memcached
<xperia_> bullgard => http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/memcached.1.html
<jokrebel> cu
<bullgard> xperia_: Ich kann Dir nicht helfen. Mit diesem "high-performance memory object caching system" habe ich noch nie zu tun gehabt.
<xperia_> okay danke trotzdem für deine hilfe bis jetzt !
<Sysopa> moin
<TheInfinity> xperia_: ich würd das system verbose stellen. an sich klingt das aber wie übelstes config fuckup, memcached nutzt den ram als cache, wenn du da cache dirs hast läuft da irgendwas sehr falsch.
<joschi> xperia_: bist du sicher, dass memcached und nicht dein skript bzw. eine darin verwendete bibliothek die meldung verursachen?
<xperia_> joschi habe jetzt das script gecheckt und die Fehlermeldung stammt von mein Script weill keine Daten im MEmCache vorhanden sind
<xperia_> muss jetzt schauen weshalb keine daten in MemCache Vorhanden sind
<Deem> warum zeigt der grafische update-manager meistens mehr updates an, als ein "sudo apt-get upgrade"? und warum kann er meistens auch mehr updates installieren? macht er immer ein dist-upgrade?
<Sysopa> ich hab das öfters, daß beim Update ein Paket nicht "weiter geht" - aktuell gerade libk5crypto3 - da kann ich auch noch Stunden oder Tage warten... Abbrechen ist im kpackagekit ausgegraut und kann die Tasks eigentlich nur noch in der Konsole killen... ist das normal? passiert das bei anderen auch?
<Frickelpit> Sysopa: möglich, dass es eine eingabe erwartet von dir und kpackagekit dies nicht anzeigt
<Sysopa> Frickelpit: sorry, daß ich so blöd frag... bin eigentlich Gentoo-Mensch... mit Ubuntu noch vollkommen unerfahren...
<Sysopa> kann man das in der Konsole auch starten?
<Frickelpit> ja, einfach ein sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade machen
<Sysopa> klingt gut *G*
<Sysopa> danke!
<Frickelpit> Sysopa: es kann mal vorkommen, dass pakete zurückgehalten werden, da neue abhängigkeiten installiert werden müssen, dann kannst du dies mit einem sudo apt-get dist-upgrade lösen
<Sysopa> *notier*
<Sysopa> aber "normalerweise" geht damit nichts böse kaputt...?
<Sysopa> also mit dist-upgrade ?
<bullgard> Nein
<Sysopa> klingt positiv... :-)
<Sysopa> wenn man bei Gentoo nicht genau weiß, was man mit den Portage-Befehlen anrichten kann (Stichwort: --depclean), kann man schon ne Menge kaputt machen...
<Frickelpit> für sowas gibts ja zum glück die manpages ;)
<Sysopa> eigentlich würde eher die Praline oder den Beate Uhse Katalog als "man-pages" bezeichnen *g*
<linth> und die Gala als Yellow Pages ...
<Sysopa> *rofl*
<glatzor> Deem: update-manager besitzt ein bisschen mehr logik. er versucht auch immer ein lauffähiges system zu hinterlassen
<y0> heyyy
<y0> wie mach ich nen disk image von linux? :D
<Sysopa> O_O
<Sysopa> dd if=/dev/sda of=/pfad/zum/ziel/image.raw
<y0> und wieder einspielen über
<y0> dd if=/pfad/zum/ziel/image/image.raw of=/dev/sda
<Sysopa> dd if=/pfad/zur/quelle/image.raw  of=/dev/sda 
<y0> ?
<Sysopa> jo
<y0> so easy?
<y0> dd war doch net so einfach bedienbar
<Sysopa> Platten müssen natürlich gleich groß - oder das Ziel größer - sein... logisch
<y0> sagte mir die schlaue ubuntu wiki
<y0> das is klar -jo
<Sysopa> ansonsten, wenn Du die Partitionen noch verändern willst: [g|k]parted
<Sysopa> also entweder vorher kleiner (oder nachher größer) machen, oder verschieben etc.
<Sysopa> wenns ganz schlecht läuft (sollte aber mit dd nicht passieren), kann es sein, daß Du noch grub reparieren mußt
<Sysopa> das ist aber auch schon "worst case"
<jokrebel> re
<zeitsofa> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich mehrere firefox instanzen laufen lassen kann: Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system. << das nervt ohne ende
<Frickelpit> ist denn firefox gerade offen bei dir?
<koegs> willst du verschiedene versionen starten?
<koegs> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400280
<Deem> zeitsofa: bei mir kommt das nur, wenn ein ff nicht richtig geschlossen ist und rummeckert. ansonsten kannste jederzeit mehrere ff starten
<zeitsofa> koegs: Frickelpit: ja klar is der offen :) und nein ich will auch nicht verschiedene versionen starten. ich hab aktuell 4 screens als seperatet screens laufen und wenn auf einem ein ff läuft startet der den nicht woanders 
<zeitsofa> und das nervt ziemlich
<Frickelpit> zeitsofa: man könnte es als neues profil afaik starten
<zeitsofa> Frickelpit: was lästig wäre da ich dann immer das profil auswählen müsste
<zeitsofa> ich kann dem ja nicht sagen: wirste von screen1 gestartet nimm profil foo und bei screen2 bar usw.
<Frickelpit> leg dir aliase an dafür
<Frickelpit> alias firefox1='firefox -p screen1' oder so, müsste jetzt erst nachsehen, wie das beim ff genau funktioniert
<zeitsofa> ja aber schaumal. ich hab im einen screen den chat hier - da postet jemand nen link klick ich drauf geht. auf dem anderen screen läuft mein email programm kommt ne mail mit link klick ich - geht nix. das ändern auch aliases auch nicht
<zeitsofa> -auch
<jokrebel> cu
<KillahKiwi> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit einen Prozess, der beim Systemstart startet in die Shell zu bekommen? Quasi das Gegenteil zu "disown"?
<alamar> KillahKiwi: im nachhinein eine session/konsole unterjubeln? nur wenn du ihn von vorneherein mit zb. screen startest 
<KillahKiwi> okay, ich werde ich mal nach googlen, danke
<marco> test
<koegs> ,test?
<shetlandpony> Hilfe ein test! und ich hab nicht gelernt!
<TheInfinity> Guest94984: falls du dich wunderst warum du dauernd umbenannt wirst - der nickname marco ist bereits registriert. wähle also einen anderen :)
<imox1234> hab folgendes problem. Hab ne 8800 GTS drinne und nen Samsung LED TV. Die habe ich über HDMI -> DVI angeschlossen. Doch leider nicht die Farben einfach nicht so schön wie mit anderen quellen. Hab z.B. gerade die Boxee hier zu stehen die aber wieder zurück geben, weil die zu laut ist und im Netzwerk extrem langsam.  Meine Frage ist woran liegt das, dass mein Bild am PC so schlecht ist? Ist das die Grafikkarte, sind das Einstellungen? 
<imox1234> helft mir  ich doktere schon seit Tagen rum und komm einfach nicht weiter
<dAnjou> wie hieß n nochmal dieses kleine gnome tool, zum farben auswählen?
<Frickelpit> gnome colorchooser afaik
<overlook> imox1234, vielleicht farbraum anpassen? http://www.xbmcnerds.com/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=14
<dAnjou> Frickelpit: ne, ich meine das, wo man die hexwerte bekommt
<dAnjou> nich das zur konfiguration
<dAnjou> ich glaub, das hieß so wie ne pflanze
<dAnjou> agave oder so
<dAnjou> http://home.gna.org/colorscheme/
<dAnjou> HA
<dAnjou> und gcolor2
<tobago> gibt es ein linx tool, mit dem ich ein xml an einen server schicken kann?
<TheInfinity> scp? telnet? ftp? ... (etc)
<overlook> tobago, curl?
 * TheInfinity findet "xml an server schicken" irgendwie arg aussagelos *g*
<cronon> hallo
<overlook> cronon: hallo.
<cronon> rhythmbox spielt meine musikdateien nicht mehr ab, es zeigt zwar das pausesymbol an und im panel wird auch mein ausgewähltes lied angezeigt, aber der knopf auf der zeitleiste bleibt am anfang und es kommt auch kein ton. hat jemand ne idee, woran's liegen könnte?
<overlook> cronon: mp3 oder anderes format?
<cronon> ja, alles mp3.
<cronon> wobei vlc alles problemlos spielt.
<cronon> Eine Musik-Nachrichten-Sitzung wurde angefragt. Bitte klicken Sie das MM-Icon zum Akzeptieren.
<TheInfinity> cronon: welche ubuntu version? was passiert wenn du andere gnome mediaplayer nimmst
<cronon> 10.10, was für gnomeplayer gibt es denn noch so?
<TheInfinity> den video player z.B.
<TheInfinity> frag mich jetzt nicht nach dem namen, hab kein gnome ;)
<cronon> totem? :)
<TheInfinity> vlc bringt seine eigenen codecs mit, deswegen ist das n schlechtes beispiel
<TheInfinity> yep
<Frickelpit> totem
<cronon> der macht auch manchmal probleme, mal gucken ob er jetzt geht...
<cronon> totem lässt die leiste laufen, hat aber keinen ton und meldet nach einiger zeit "pa_stream_writable_size() failed: Verbindung beendet"
<cronon> oh
<cronon> and späteren stellen in der datei spielt er wieder ton
<cronon> aber das auch nur manchmal
<cronon> jetzt schon wieder nicht
<cronon> und wenn ich über msn text verschicke geht der ton plötzlich auch aus
<cronon> und wieder derselbe fehler
<cronon> flash in firefox z. B. spielt auch super.
<cronon> ich weiß echt nicht weiter.
<tm> ich auch nicht :/
<overlook> gibt es ein logfile von alsa oder dem anderen, wo ich vergass, wie das hiess ...
<Frickelpit> du meinst pulseaudio
<overlook> richtig :)
<overlook> "pa_stream_writable_size()" haette mir auch den tipp geben koennen ;)
<cronon> wie komm ich an das log?
<overlook> sollte im syslog stehen ... glaube ich
<totimkopf> :)
<cronon> und wie komm ich an das syslog?
<hdp> Zur Not den Logbetrachter aufrufen.
<overlook> auf der konsole: tail -f /var/log7syslog
<overlook> auf der konsole: tail -f /var/log/syslog
<cronon> http://pastebin.com/EQgY81qv
<overlook> mehr zeilen bitte :)
<cronon> wie mach ich das ? :)
<overlook> mach mal cat /var/syslog | grep pulseaudio
<cronon> /var/syslog oder /var/log/syslog ?
<overlook> /var/log/syslog
<cronon> http://pastebin.com/wdz3XDht
<overlook> da kann ich keine fehler drin finden ...
<overlook> lass mal das log offen während du was abspielen willst und schau, was da auftaucht.
<cronon> dann muss ich aber tail -f benutzen, oder?
<overlook> jup
<cronon> als seemawn gekommen ist und der benachrichtigungston kam (pidgin), kam "Mar 16 15:52:16 connor-desktop pulseaudio[23490]: ratelimit.c: 5 events suppressed"...
<cronon> rhythbox will grad ncht
<overlook> aber es kam ja ton oder?
<cronon> der knopf auf der zeitleiste läuft, es kam kein ton und als ich den an ne andere stelle gezogen hab, meldet das syslog "Mar 16 15:55:01 connor-desktop pulseaudio[23490]: ratelimit.c: 73 events suppressed"
<cronon> ton geht, nur bei rhythbox und totem nciht.
<overlook> ich weis nicht, was ratelimit.c macht ...
<cronon> oooh.
<cronon> langer haufen neuer nachrichten aus dem syslog.
<cronon> http://pastebin.com/xWcM1HG4
<cronon> das sind jetzt die neuen ab der meldung von ratelimit.c (nicht mit drauf)
<cronon> da steht ja "max_dB: 0" drin, hat das was wichtiges zu bedeuten?
<cronon> zeile 10 & 11?
<overlook> ich bin mir nicht sicher.
<cronon> "Most likely this is a bug in the ALSA driver 'snd_intel8x0'. Please report this issue to the ALSA developers."
<overlook> hast du bereits die "windows-methode" probiert? alsa deinstallieren? neuinstallieren?
<overlook> bzw. pulseaudio?
<cronon> nein, mach ich gleich mal.
<cronon> alsa oder pulse?
<overlook> pulseaudio
<overlook> und wenn das nicht hilft, alsa
<cronon> okay
<cronon> kann ich "CA Cert Signing Authority" vertrauen?
<overlook> wobei?
<cronon> pulseaudio will mir allerdings einiges mit in den tod reißen
<cronon> die haben das zertifikat für die bugtrackerseite von alsa signiert
<cronon> https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug
<overlook> ja vertrau
<cronon> gut
<seemawn> cronon: und was hab ich damit zu tun
<overlook> seemawn: du warst der testsound, als du dem channel beigetreten bist ;)
<cronon> genau. :D
<seemawn> ah okay
<cronon> also, pulseaudio will einiges mit-deinstallieren.
<seemawn> cronon: dann bist du cronon und ich phonon
<cronon> unter anderem ubuntu-desktop
<overlook> haha:D
<cronon> :D
<overlook> ja dann lass das mal erstmal.
<overlook> auch alsa da lassen
<cronon> hm.
<overlook> geh mal dorthin
<overlook> "System -> Einstellungen -> Klang".
<cronon> ja?
<overlook> und schau, ob bei den einstellungen eetwas auffaellig ist
<cronon> in welcher weise "auffällig"? :D
<cronon> ich hab zwei geräte zur tonausgabe
<cronon> also sagt das sprogramm.
<overlook> welche hast du ausgewaehlt?
<cronon> "LADSPA Plugin Multiband EQ on Internes Audio Analog Stereo"
<cronon> und "Internes Audio Analog Stereo" habe ich acuh zur auswahl
<overlook> waehle mal das andere aus und teste
<cronon> hm, geht nicht.
<cronon> also immer noch kein ton.
<cronon> auch keine fehlermeldung im syslog.
<overlook> dann ist das fehler vielleicht eher bei rhythmbox selbst zu suchen
<cronon> es geht aber in totem auch nicht. ne.
<overlook> achso ....
<cronon> laso ich glaub nciht so dass es an rhythmbox liegt
<overlook> korrekt :)
<overlook> und im log passiert GARNIX wenn eine datei nicht abgespielt wird?
<cronon> nöp.
<cronon> aber.
<cronon> ich kann ja in den klangeinstellungen ein profil für meine hardware auswählen.
<cronon> das hab ich mal geändert, und dann meldet sich das sylog
<cronon> "Mar 16 16:13:10 connor-desktop rtkit-daemon[1668]: Successfully made thread 24399 of process 24125 (n/a) owned by '1000' RT at priority 5.
<cronon> Mar 16 16:13:10 connor-desktop rtkit-daemon[1668]: Supervising 3 threads of 1 processes of 1 users."
<overlook> das hat nix mit sound zu tun
<cronon> okay.
<cronon> ehm.
<cronon> es passiert aber immer nur dann,w enn ich das änder.
<cronon> und.
<overlook> rtkit daemon: RealtimeKit is a D-Bus system service that changes the scheduling policy of user processes/threads to SCHED_RR (i.e. realtime scheduling mode) on request. It is intended to be used as a secure mechanism to allow real-time scheduling to be used by normal user processes. 
<cronon> bei "Digital Stereo Duplex (IEC958)" meldet sich das syslog wieder mit ratelimit. "Mar 16 16:13:55 connor-desktop pulseaudio[24125]: ratelimit.c: 11 events suppressed"
<overlook> schaut normal aus
<overlook> und wenn du die messages anschaust statt syslog?
<overlook> grep pulseaudio /var/log/messages
<cronon> und das "Klang"-programm meldet auch beim musikabspielen "Derzeit wird von einer Audio-Anwendung aufgenommen oder wiedergegeben"
<overlook> weisnicht ob da noch mehr drin steht
<cronon> http://pastebin.com/uxx3AcSU
<overlook> auch eigentlich unauffaellig.
<overlook> kannst du mal totem aus der konsole starten und schauen ob dort fehlermeldungen auftauchen?
<cronon> hm, ton geht und keine meldungen in der konsole.
<overlook> immerhin
<cronon> rhythmbox allerdings will immer ncht nicht.
<cronon> friert auch ab un zu ein.
<overlook> gibts dort dann meldungen auf der konsole?
<cronon> mal gucken.
<cronon> beim start "** Message: pygobject_register_sinkfunc is deprecated (GstObject)"
<cronon> und plötzlich geht auch der tton. :)
<overlook> auto-fix ;)
<cronon> haha. :D
<cronon> vielen dank. :)
<overlook> hab ja nix gemacht ;)
<tobago> wie schicke ich xml an einen server per curl? die manpage ist ja riesig...
<cronon> aber du hast mit mir nach dem fehler gesucht. :)
<cronon> naja, ich muss weg.
<overlook> schoenen tag!
<cronon> dir auch!
<overlook> tobago: hier ist eine php implementation per cURL: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/238784/php4-send-xml-over-https-post-via-curl
<overlook> hilft dir sicher.
<HardCore_> hi all
<overlook> hi HardCore_ 
<HardCore_> is aber nicht grad viel los hier. ziemlich ruhig :)
<overlook> HardCore_: erst seit 16:39:48
<HardCore_> ah ok. wollte mal lauschen um was es hier so geht. aber wie gesagt - SILENCE
<DeannaT2> ot ist nebenan in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<totimkopf> overlook: it is possible to use php streams too
<overlook> totimkopf: to do what?
<totimkopf> to do everything cURL can do
<totimkopf> and it is built-in
<LetoThe2nd> ,german? alle bitte
<shetlandpony> alle bitte: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<totimkopf> tut mir leid
<overlook> ja, ich denke, es geht. 
<overlook> per POST oder GET?
<totimkopf> beide
<overlook> totimkopf: hier mal ein POST-Beispiel: http://pastebin.com/mUXtGyfS
<totimkopf> overlook: http://www.php.net/manual/en/function.stream-context-create.php
<totimkopf> :)
<overlook> totimkopf: oder so :)
<totimkopf> overlook: mag ich dich melden?
<overlook> totimkopf: wie bitte?
<Deem> ,ot?
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<uwe__> nabend
<Guest20790> how can i copy data greater than 4 gb?
<Guest20790> i have to split it right? how is this done ?
<Deem> ,german? Guest20790 
<shetlandpony> Guest20790: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<SirDidi> moin!
<SirDidi> wie kann ich ein xubuntu alternate ohne tastatur installieren?
<SirDidi> der rechner erkennt meine usb tastatur leider nicht und eine ps2 hab ich nicht mehr
<LetoThe2nd> SirDidi: IMHO nur, indem du das startmedium soweit zurecht klopfst, dass es dir eine ssh shell anbietet. bzw. halt aus einem bestehenden system raus per debootstrap.
<SirDidi> LetoThe2nd, okay danke, werde mich diesbezüglich mal belesen
<Guest20790> <batman_> wie kopiere ich eine datei größer als 4 gb?
<Guest20790> <batman_> ich hab hier keine windows cd daher muss ich wohl meine partition abbildung und die dann verwenden
<Guest20790> <batman_> ich will meine windows partition jetzt auf meine externe festplatte abbilden
<Guest20790> <batman_> habe ich dadurch irgendwie schnelligkeitsverlust?
<Guest20790> <batman_> und wie kopiere ich die, ich denke das problem ist das alt bekannte, dass einfach die datei über 4 gb ist und ich die splitten muss
<Deem> Guest20790: hä?
<LetoThe2nd> Guest20790: völlig unszusammenhängender un nichts aussagender text.
<Frickelpit> SirDidi: usb-unterstützung im bios deaktiviert evtl.?
<Deem> Guest20790: vorallem wenn es um windows geht, bist du hier falscher als man nur sein kann
<LetoThe2nd> Guest20790: du kannst ohne weiteres dateien bis grösse xyz von a nach b kopieren - gesetzt dein dateisystem unterstützt das. und - was windows macht oder auch nicht tut hier wenig zur debatte.
<SirDidi> Frickelpit, okay ich kann ja mal gucken, aber das merkwürdge ist das es im bios geht
<Guest20790> lol sorry ich wollte das nicht kopieren ^^
<Guest20790> ich will eine datei von einer ntfs formation zu fat32 kopieren, die 40 gb groß ist
<Guest20790> cp sagt, dass die datei zu gross ist
<LetoThe2nd> Guest20790: womit es reccht hat.
<Guest20790> wie kann ich die splitten?
<LetoThe2nd> Guest20790: man split :-)
<LetoThe2nd> sehr naheliegend, finde ich :-)
<LetoThe2nd> Guest20790: oder http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=split+file+linux&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<shetlandpony> LetoThe2nd's url: http://tinyurl.com/6auqjc5 | split file linux - Google Search
<grossing> wenn ich nicht falsch liege wäre für FAT32 eher 2GB angebracht
<LetoThe2nd> Guest20790: die ersten 4 oder 5 einträge erklären das auch alle.
<Deem> grossing: warum? man kann biszu 4gb da draufpacken
<grossing> Deem, als eine Datei?
<LetoThe2nd> grossing: auch für dich: google -> erster hit: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_Allocation_Table
<grossing> hm, laut Wikipedia ja
<Guest20790> hm caqe
<Guest20790> genauer gesagt will ich ein abbild einer meiner partitionen machen
<Guest20790> das mache ich doch mit cp /dev/sdxxx <dir>
<SirDidi> Frickelpit, danke das wars :)
<Guest20790> split bringt mir da ja gar nichts eigentlich
<Frickelpit> ,np? SirDidi
<shetlandpony> SirDidi: np, you are welcome ;)
<LetoThe2nd> Guest20790: warum fragst du dann nicht _gleich_ nach dem eigentlichen inhalt? du fragtest ausdrücklich nach dem splitten einer datei....
<MetalStormy> hallo zusammen 
<LetoThe2nd> Guest20790: du sagtest sogar, dass sie _von_ einem NTFS kommt..
<MetalStormy> kann mir jemand sagen wieso Teamwiever auf Linux ne Lizenz haben will, dachte für privat ist die nutzung umsonszt?
<Deem> MetalStormy: will es doch gar nicht?
<LetoThe2nd> Guest20790: aber auch hier bist du offensichtlich etwas googlefaul: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/dd-question-split-files-232492/
<shetlandpony> LetoThe2nd's url: http://tinyurl.com/4s6kykt |  dd question - split files
<MetalStormy> doch bei mir bricht es ab, mit der begründung die kostenlose testzeit ist vorbei
<LetoThe2nd> Guest20790: genauer gesagt - http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/dd-question-split-files-232492/#post3662664 ... und jetzt ist dein faulheitskonto aber definitiv aufgebraucht.
<shetlandpony> LetoThe2nd's url: http://tinyurl.com/69krne9 |  dd question - split files
<MetalStormy> ich muss immer neu verbinden
<tm> MetalStormy: wie wäre es wenn du bei teamviewer direkt eine anfrage stellst?
<MetalStormy> jo gute idee eigentlich.
<richyw> hey leute versuche mit utube ripper und yavtd videos oder nur den ton von youtube zu speicher, die programme zeigen immer an es runtergeladen ist aber da ist nichts und es dauert auch nicht mal eine sekunde
<platinumeyes> Hallo gibt gibt es etwas was ich beachten sollte, wenn ich mit dem update-manager ein Releaseupdate mache (10.04 ->10.10). Hatte bisher immer nur komplette Neuinstallationen gemacht.
<Frickelpit> ppas vorher deaktivieren am besten
<platinumeyes> ok, das gilt dann auch für medibuntu richtig?
<Frickelpit> ja, ist auch ein ppa
<platinumeyes> ok danke^^
<Guest20790> split: keine Suffixe für Ausgabedateien mehr verfügbar
<leo-unglaub1> hi leute, ich teste seit ein paar tagen natty mit unity drauf und bin echt etwas verwundert....wenn man bedenkt, dass das bald released werden soll funktionieren da sehr viele dinge noch nicht wirklich gut...
<leo-unglaub1> ist das nur bei mir so oder habt ihr das auch?
<Frickelpit> ,natty? leo-unglaub1
<shetlandpony> leo-unglaub1: Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Maverick Meerkat wird 11.04 Natty Narwhal (Schicker Narwal) heissen. Bis zum Release am 28.04.2011 gibts Support dazu nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1. Mehr Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Natty_Narwhal [natty narwal]
<leo-unglaub1> ja, mit natty meinte ich Natty Narwhal 
<leo-unglaub1> ne, es geht mir nicht um support oder so
<leo-unglaub1> ich war nur verwndert da ein paar wochen vorm release ubuntu bis jetzt imemr wirklich super lieft
<leo-unglaub1> aber unity zickt eben schon noch etwas rum
<Wedelwolf> wär wohl eher offtopic
<leo-unglaub1> das hat mich gewundert, weil ich so viel positives drüber öre
<cronon> hallo. :)
<Gamoder> Naja, Gnome 3 ist Schrott, Unity auch - hat man halt Pech :-)
<cronon> Ich habe eine USB-Webcam und würde sie gerne auch unter Ubuntu benutzen, aber auf der mitgelieferten CD ist nur ein Windows-Treiber. Was kann ich tun, um die trotzdem benutzen zu können?
<Guest70138> wie kann ich die subnetmask ändern ?
<srtu> @Guest70138 entweder über den gnome networkmanager (oben im Panel) oder über /etc/network/interfaces 
<srtu> aber achtung du kannst nur eins von beiden benutzen!
<srtu> wenn du die interfaces direkt bearbeitest wird der networkmanager funktionslos
<Guest70138> ok thx
<Guest70138> srtu : kann man das auch per ifconfig ?
<Guest70138> also konsole
<srtu> ich nehm mal an das schreibt in die interfacves
<srtu> weiß es aber nicht genau
<platinumeyes> Guest70138: über die console würde ich wie srtu gesagt hat die /etc/network/interfaces editieren und dann ifdown ifup
<srtu> ich nutze immer nur die interfaces, hab auch feste IP's vergeben und kein Laptop/wechselnden Netzwerke
<Guest70138> ok
<Guest70138> thx 4 help
<Guest70138> cc
<olli__> Hallo, ich habe einen vserver gemietet, und ich habe das Gefühl das sämtliche Möglichkeiten Net-Dateisysteme einzubinden mit Absicht ausgeschlossen wurden, alles was mit fuse zu tun, erzeugt ein Fehler das das Kernelmodul nicht gefunden wurde. Was habe ich noch für Möglichkeiten?
<dadrc> Wenn du da Root hast, kannst du Kernelmodule nach Belieben installieren
<dadrc> Oder Kernel
<platinumeyes> srtu: wenn du mal mehrere Standorte über die interfaces verwalten willst, kannst du dir unter "man interfaces" mal mappings und scripte anschauen
<srtu> @platinumeyes danke aber ich werd mein rechner net durch die gegend schleppen ;-)
<olli__> dadrc, ja das hatte ich jetzt als letzte Möglichkeit in Betracht gezogen.. aber ich werd es wohl mal so versuchen
<alamar> das hängt ganz davon ab welche virtualisierung die verwenden
<alamar> wenn es oslevel virtualisierung ist kannst du keine kernel module laden
<srtu> ubuntu hat doch vor n paar monaten ne eigene schrift entworfen, weiß jemand wie das paket heißt und ob ich die in lucid installieren kann?
<Frickelpit> ubuntu-fonts
<Frickelpit> kaum zu glauben aber wahr
<srtu> ah hab se > http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ttf-ubuntu-title&suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names
<shetlandpony> srtu's url: http://tinyurl.com/5u6esvq
<jokrebel> namd
<maxx0r> hi. ich hab die ubuntu 10.10 desktop version in einer vm unter virtualbox laufen. vor kurzem wurde ein update gemacht und nach dem neustart ging dann leider die netzwerkverbindung nicht mehr, sprich ich bin innerhalb der vm vom internet abgeschnitten. ifconfig eth0 zeigte mir nur ne ipv6 adresse und keine v4 an. ich hab dann per ifconfig eth0 192..... eine zugewiesen, ohne erfolg. was kann...
<maxx0r> ...ich tun=
<maxx0r> ?
<dreamon_> Bekomme in letzter Zeit häuftiger im Browser(Firefox) die Meldung -> The Adobe Flash plugin has crashed. No report available. Reload the page to try again. 
<Booner20> Hallo
<jokrebel> dreamon_: Schon mal über Konsole gestartet und versucht den Fehler zu provozieren?
<dreamon_> jokrebel, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/354738/ -> hilft das ?
<jokrebel> dreamon_: welche Ubuntu version hast Du? Und welches Flash-Plugin?
<dreamon_> 10.10Ubuntu, Shockwave Flash 10.2 r152
<jokrebel> dreamon_: hm - dann hab ich hier keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit, da ich 1.) 10.04 nutze ... 2.) das Adobe-flashplugin installiert habe … und 3.) eigentlich (eben wegen immer wieder Flash-Problemen) nur noch Cromium nutze. Sorry.
<dreamon_> jokrebel, Ok. Mal blöde frage.. shockwave ist doch nicht adobe flash player.. ich wunder mich das die meldung auf adobe abziehlt obwohl doch eigentlich shockwave installiert ist
<dauerflucher> dreamon_ es gibt einen unterschied zwischen dem Shockwave Player und dem Shockwave Flash Player
<dauerflucher> ersteren kann für linux z.B. gar nicht kriegen
<dauerflucher> *man
<dreamon_> dauerflucher, aber adobe flash player ist doch nicht shockwave flash player?
<dauerflucher> dreamon_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adobe_Shockwave
<dauerflucher> "Branding and name confusion"
<dreamon_> dauerflucher, aha.. also ist es das gleiche.. ok
<dauerflucher> nein.
<dauerflucher> bzw. in bezug auf deine frage oben, ja.
<Deem> kann mir mal eben jemand sagen, was das hier zu bedeuten hat? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/354753/
<xope> nabend
<mgolisch> Deem: vmware?
<xope> wie kann ich denn in grub2 die auflösung der konsole einstellen?
<xope> hab schon versucht in /etc/default/grub die resolution zu ändern und vga=773 als kernel parameter zu übergeben, aber beides ändert die auflösung nicht
<xope> wenn ich einen xserver laufen hatte, ist die aber nachher höher
<Deem> mgolisch: nein
<mgolisch> Deem: dann hast du wohl ne komische partitionstabelle
<Deem> mgolisch: soll heißen?
<Deem> platte neu partitionieren?
<bekks> Deem: Dass sie komisch ist...
<bekks> Zeig sie doch erstmal...
<Frickelpit> xope: in welcher zeile hast du das eingetragen? hast du ein update-grub laufen lassen danach?
<Deem> bekks: du meinst ein "fdisk -l"?
<bekks> Ja.
<mgolisch> fehlt wohl das gap nach dem mbr
<xope> hmm kein update-grub
<mgolisch> deine erste partition faengt wohl direkt nach dem mbr an
<mgolisch> da wo grub sein scheiss embeden will
<Frickelpit> xope: dann hast du die lösung
<xope> ich hab das hinter splash quiet geschrieben
<Deem> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/354756/
<xope> Frickelpit, ich teste das mal, danke soweit erstmal
<Frickelpit> np
<xope> hmm die auflösung ist aber immernoch mist *g
<xope> hab 800x600x16 eingetragen
<xope> oder soll ich das lieber über vga=773 lösen?
<Frickelpit> probier es mal mit vga
<mgolisch> Deem: grub will sein zeugs in dem platz zwischen dem mbr(block 1) und dem start der ersten partition (block 63) embeden deine erste partition faengt aber schon bei direkt nach dem mbr an
<mgolisch> darum funktioniert das nicht
<Deem> mgolisch: sonst hab ich da auch nie platz und grub kreigt sein zeugs überall hin
<mgolisch> naja du hast evtl anders installiert
<mgolisch> was hast du denn gemacht?
<xope> wie kann ich denn sehen welche auslösung grad in der konsole aktiv ist?
<Deem> einfach partitionen angelegt. system installiert und dann grub installiert
<mgolisch> womit angelegt?
<AlexAnteMachina> hi
<Deem> mgolisch: mit fdisk
<Deem> mgolisch: ich hab jetzt alle partitionen gelöscht. soll ich jetzt die erste erst ab zylinder 63 beginnen lassen?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Block != Zylinder...
<Deem> bekks: mein ich doch
<Deem> also ab block 63?
<mgolisch> ja
<Deem> kann das sein, dass block 63-200 200mbyte sind oder hab ich da was an der syntax falsch geschrieben?
<bekks> Du hast da was komplett nicht verstanden :)
<bekks> fdisk -l nach nopaste.
<Deem> glaub ich auch grade
<Deem> bekks: hatte ich doch schon
<Deem> bekks: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/354756/
<AlexAnteMachina> hab mir auf meinem netbook 10.10 netbook version installiert. Das kommt mit Unity und ich möchte Unity gern etwas anpassen. Habe ein How-to gelesen in dem Unity per compiz konfiguriert wurde. Das funzt aber nicht.
<Frickelpit> AlexAnteMachina: das "funzt" erst ab 11.04
<Deem> bekks: die partitionen gibt es jetzt allerdings nicht mehr. die hab ich gelöscht und wollte jetzt neue partitionen erstellen. aber ich krieg grad keine 200mb boot partition hin
<AlexAnteMachina> will sagen compiz hat nix damit zu tun
<Deem> irgednwie bin ich gra zu doof
<AlexAnteMachina> aha
<bekks> Deem: Wieso nicht?
<bekks> Wie legst Du die denn an? Und womit?
<Deem> bekks: mit fdisk. ich drück n für ne neue partition -> p -> 1 -> 63 -> dann 200(+sizeM?) hier ist die frage
<AlexAnteMachina> Frickelpit, a: wo bekomme ich 11.04 und b: warum ist Unity per default in 10.10 obwohl es nicht konfigurierbar ist?
<bekks> Wieso 63?
<Deem> bekks: startblock?
<bekks> Quatsch.
<Deem> ok. welchen dann?
<mgolisch> ist eh default
<Deem> 1?
<bekks> Du fängst bei 1 an.
<Deem> mgolisch: default ist 1
<Frickelpit> AlexAnteMachina: a: automatisch sobald es veröffentlicht wurde und b: weil es ein test war
<bekks> Dann als Größe +200M Enter.
<Deem> ach so ging das :D
<Frickelpit> AlexAnteMachina: und default war es in 10.10 nicht, nur in der netbook variante
<AlexAnteMachina> exakt
<AlexAnteMachina> default in der netbook variante
<AlexAnteMachina> na das is ja suuuper
<k1l> AlexAnteMachina: das unity in der netbookvariante in 10.10 ist ein anderes unity als das was ab 11.04 kommt
<AlexAnteMachina> k1l, den eindruck hatte ich auch. mit compiz hat das 10.10 unity nix am hut.
<Deem> bekks: so jetzt hab ich 3 neue partitionen. /boot, swap und /
<Frickelpit> unity in 10.10 läuft mit mutter
<Deem> jetzt einfach noch fs drauf und installieren, dann chrooten und grub installieren, ja?
<Frickelpit> so wie die gnome-shell
<AlexAnteMachina> jupp, das bemerkte ich
<AlexAnteMachina> aber das unity in 10.10 muss doch irgendwo ne config datei haben die ich nach meinen wünschen umbiegen könnte
<Frickelpit> nö
<AlexAnteMachina> hä? wo nimmt das dann seine default-einstellungen her?
<dAnjou> hardcoded :D
<AlexAnteMachina> is witz, oder?
<dAnjou> ich hab gar nich mitgelesen :P
<AlexAnteMachina> 1.April und ich habs nicht bemerkt?
<dAnjou> fast
<mgolisch> Deem: theoretisch wenns nun richtig ist
<mgolisch> :)
<dauerflucher> AlexAnteMachina: kannst 'n bischen was reissen, über den CCSM
<AlexAnteMachina> über wen bitte? ccsm?
<dauerflucher> AlexAnteMachina: http://askubuntu.com/questions/29553/how-can-i-configure-unity
<AlexAnteMachina> ach den compiz manager
<k1l> ,ccsm? AlexAnteMachina 
<shetlandpony> AlexAnteMachina: Mit dem CompizConfig Einstellungs-Manager #kurz: ccsm, engl.: CompizConfig Settings Manager# lassen sich die visuellen Effekte von Compiz bis ins kleinste Detail einstellen. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CompizConfig_Einstellungs-Manager
<Deem> mgolisch: ich hab zur sicherheit mit fdisk mal ne neue partitionstabelle erstellen lassen
<AlexAnteMachina> exakt dieses how-to hab ich gestern gelesen und es führte nicht zum ziel, da das unity-plugin nicht verfügbar ist.
<bekks> Deem: Und die neue sieht jetzt wie aus?
<Frickelpit> weil es in 10.10 eben nicht mit compiz geht …
<AlexAnteMachina> Ja okay
<Deem> bekks: so http://paste.pocoo.org/show/354777/
<AlexAnteMachina> Nur wo ist dann die config datei für unity ohne compiz?
<bekks> Deem: Sieht doch schon besser aus :)
<dauerflucher> vermutlich in gconf integriert
<AlexAnteMachina> aha
<Deem> bekks: sieht auf jedenfall anders aus. wobei ich nicht verstehe wo dieses I/O da vorher erkam
<Deem> herkam*
<bekks> Welches I/O?
<Deem> bekks: das hier "I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes"
<bekks> Was für Problem willst Du damit gehabt haben?
<bekks> Das sind Werte, die von deiner Festplatte stammen, und die nicht änderbar sind.
<Deem> bekks: ja, aber das steht jetzt nicht mehr da
<Deem> vorher stand das da bei fdisk
<bekks> Dann schau Dir mal die Ausgabe von fdisk /dev/sda an.
<Deem> kan es sein, dass ich zuerst die kernel installieren muss, bevor ich grub installiern ekann?
<Deem> jetzt krieg ich das hier http://paste.pocoo.org/show/354787/
<bekks> Du machst da ganz komische Dinge irgendwie...
<Deem> ich glaub es auch
<Deem> irgendwie tut das nicht so wie ich das will
<Deem> ich kann auch keinen kernel installieren. er sagt mir er kann kein device für grub finden und ich slle doch mal in die device.map schauen
<bekks> Dann schau da nach.
<Deem> bekks: das steht da (hd0)   /dev/disk/by-id/ata-WDC_WD6400AACS-00D6B1_WD-WCAU4D861691
<Deem> so ich lass es jetzt per autoinstaller installieren.... das geht mir jetzt auf den keks... 4 server und der 5te lässt sich kein grub installieren
<Deem> kann ja nicht sein....
<poccha> hallo. wie kann ich denn ein executeable script erstellen ?
<dauerflucher> poccha: chmod +x SKRIPT
<poccha> danke
<jokrebel> gn8
<uwe> hi
<bullgard4> dist-upgrade von 10.04.1 auf 10.10: ~46 min vor dem Ende bleibt der Rechner hängen. Ausschrift: "Konfiguriere grub-pc.Wie wollen Sie mit der geänderten Konfigurationsdatei grub verfahren?  libdevmapper1.02.1 installiert." Das Befehlsfenster ist aufgegangen, verdeckt wohl 2 Schalflächen  und zeigt als letzte Meldung: "GLib-GObject-WARNING **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.26.1//gobject/gsignal.c:3081:
<bullgard4>  si
<bullgard4> gnal name `depressed' is invalid for instance `0xa7b66e0' at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/FrontEnd/Gnome.pm line 120, <GEN6> line11."  Der Cursor reagiert. Aber das Befehlsfenster kann ich nicht schließen. Wie sollte ich fortsetzen?
#ubuntu-de 2011-03-17
<fuzzy> moin
<fuzzy> ist hier zu dieser stunde noch jemand, der mir sagen kann, ob ich einen dvdbrenner übers netz freigeben kann?
<dAnjou> man muss doch eh zum brenner latschen
<dAnjou> warum nich ne samba-freigabe?
<dAnjou> darüber kann man übrigens denk ich auch andere sachen freigeben
<dAnjou> genaueres weiß ich aber nich
<fuzzy> weil ich beide pcs nebeneinander stehen habe
<fuzzy> ich könnte auch einfach ein iso übers netz kopieren oder die daten direkt freigen und noch was machen
<fuzzy> aber ich möchte mal was anderes ausprobieren :)
<fuzzy> und ich glaube das es mit nem netzwerk blockdevice nicht geht und mit iscsi vielleicht, aber irgendwie nicht mit linux und mit ata over ethernet bin ich auch gescheitert...
<Dennis84> mooin
<Dennis84> hat jmd schonmal ubuntu auf einem wise client installiert?
<sash_> Was ist ein wise client?
<koegs> ich glaub so terminal computer
<tobago> kennt jemand ein gutes tutorial, wie ich einen xml string an einen server schicken kann? wahrscheinlich mit curl oder so...
<mwiegand> Morgen, habe eine kurze Frage zu add-apt-repository: Fügt add-apt-repository der sources.list automatisch einen zusätlichen deb-src Eintrag hinzu, auch wenn als Repository nur ein mit "deb http..." beginnender Wert gegeben wurde?
<Frickelpit> mwiegand: der befehl generiert unter /etc/apt/sources.list./ eine eigene datei mit den einträgen
<Frickelpit> sources.list.d heißt es
<tobago> das andere ende ist ein sharepoint, dass ich nicht kenne. ich weiss nur meine userdaten und die liste, die ich ansprechen kann.
<tobago> das xml habe ich auch zusammen, weiss allerdings nicht, wie ich das übermitteln kann.
<joschi> tobago: das ist etwas vage. wie möchtest du deine XML-daten an welche art von server schicken?
<mwiegand> Frickelpit: Naja, unter 10.04 ist es definitiv die sources.list. Aber davon unabhängig, fügt add-apt-repository nur das hinzu, was man ihm übergibt? Oder vermutet es von selbst, dass ein deb-src Eintrag sinnvoll wäre?
<Frickelpit> mwiegand: es fügt das hinzu, was das ppa vorgibt
<Frickelpit> gibt es auch einen eintrag mit deb-src wird der auch genommen
<mwiegand> Frickelpit: Wie gesagt, es wird kein PPA übergeben, sondern direkt die Zeile für sources.list ("deb http://foo.bar/ubuntu ./").
<Frickelpit> mwiegand: für gewöhnlich nimmst du add-apt-repository um dann ein ppa in form von ppa:ubuntu/foo hinzuzufügen
<mwiegand> Frickelpit: Ich weiß. Es handelt sich hier aber wie bereits gesagt um kein PPA.
<Frickelpit> sondern?
<joschi> mwiegand: also mal ganz naiv gefragt: warum probierst du es nicht einfach aus? die sources.list sicherst du dir vorher und gut ist. geht schneller, als hier 30 min lang ein frage/antwort spielchen zu veranstalten
<mwiegand> joschi: Weil ich hier kein Ubuntu 10.10 habe?
<joschi> mwiegand: das verhalten von add-apt-repository hat sich nicht geändert.
<mwiegand> joschi: Ich habe Berichte von einem Anwender, der meint, add-apt-repository hätte bei ihm unter 10.10 bei einem Aufruf mit nicht-PPA Repository deb-src-Zeilen in die sources.list hinzugefügt. Unter 10.04 LTS kann ich das nicht reproduzieren, deshalb meine Frage hier.
<Frickelpit> ich glaube nicht, dass add-apt-repository ohne die entsprechende ppa-syntax funktioniert
<mwiegand> Frickelpit: man add-apt-repository.
<Frickelpit> kein apt hier ;)
<Frickelpit> mwiegand: mal anders gefragt, was soll an den deb-src einträgen so falsch sein?
<mwiegand> Es geht um ein Repository auf dem OBS (OpenSUSE Build Service). Die haben anscheinend in ihrer Release-Datei keinen Sources-Eintrag. Warum auch immer.
<mwiegand> Aber wenn das nicht von add-apt-repository kommen kann, bin ich ja beruhigt. ;)
<LetoThe2nd> mwiegand: es gibt durchaus auch deb-pakete, die sich selbsttätig in der source.list verewigen. dropbox z.b.
<mwiegand> Alles klar, vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.
<DrColossos> irc://irc.oftc.net #osm
<sash_> die machen das aber doch (hoffentlich) nicht in der sources.list, sondern unterhalb von sources.list.d/ oder?
<LetoThe2nd> sash_: jo, hast recht. my bad.
<beaver74> Wenn ich im Network-Manager-Applet eine statische Route eintrage, wird die mir nicht mit '$ route' in der Konsole ausgegeben, ist das so korrekt, oder hab ich etwas falsch eingestellt?
<beaver74> die Route funktioniert aber, das Subnetz ist erreichbar
<koegs> beaver: was sagt netstat -rn?
<beaver74> koegs, dort wird die Route auch nicht ausgegeben
<beaver74> hm, funktionieren tut die Route nicht wirklich, ich kann zwar die Rechner im entfernten Netz pingen, was vor dem setzen der statischen Route in NMA nicht funktionierte, kann aber keine SSH Verbindung aufbauen. Wenn in der Konsole mit ip die route gesetzt wird, ist alles ok. Problem ist da nur, dass /etc/network/interfaces nicht verwendet wird und ich die Route nicht statisch fest eingeben kann.
<beaver74> -statisch
<beaver74> ups, mein Fehler, hab im NMA falsche Werte eingegeben, sry :-)
<koegs> beaver74: grad mal getestet, die route wird bei mir mit "netstat -rn" angezeigt :-P
<koegs> ok
<beaver74> koegs, entschuldige, denke ist gleich alles gut
<beaver74> ich fisch, fünf mal drüber geschaut
<gzor> hi, ich kann mit [strg]+[alt]+[F1] nicht mehr auf eine Konsole zugreifen... woran könnte das den liegen?( Ubuntu 10.10)
<Deem> gzor: was passiert denn, wenn du das drpckst?
<gzor> gar nichts...
<Deem> mit F2?
<gzor> nein auch nix... habe alles bis F7 durchprobiert, hatte alles keinen Effekt
<Deem> hast du in letzter zeit irgednwelche tastaturkürzel geändert?
<Deem> oder desktopeffekte aktiviert? oder in compiz rumgebastelt?
<gzor> nein... das einzige was ich in der letzten zeit gemacht hab war mein xorg.conf zu ändern...
<gzor> meine*
<Deem> gzor: ich tippe darauf, dass dir irgendwo ein programm die tastenkürzel abgreift
<Deem> du solltest vielleicht mal schauen ob das alles noch so ist wie es sein soll
<gzor> jetzt gehts wieder :) hatte einen *schlechten* eintrag in der xorg.conf gemacht...
<Deem> sag ich doch. irgednwo greift was ab :D
<levu> wenn ich in der bash mit var=$(command) inhalt in eine variable schreibe, wird der Zeilenumbruch nicht beibehalten, wie kann ich das machen?
<Frickelpit> levu: evtl. mal in ##bash.de fragen
<levu> Frickelpit: ok, danke :)
<Frickelpit> s/##bash.de/##bash-de/
<shetlandpony> frickelpit meant: levu: evtl. mal in ##bash-de fragen
<Deem> levu: hast du da ein /n dahinter?
<Deem> oder \n
<levu> Deem: nein, ich habe die zeilenumbrüche als normale zeilenumbrüche und die gehen verloren
<Smurf> servus 
<Smurf> ich habe seit neusten ein problem mit ubuntu 10.10, nach dem start des rechners gibt es keine netzwerkverbindung 
<Smurf> wenn ich ein ifdown eth0 und ifup eth0 mache ist die verbindung da
<Smurf> der netzwerkmanager ist nicht installiert
<Smurf> hat schon mal jemand das problem gehabt?
<Frickelpit> Smurf: warum ist der netzwerkmanager nicht installiert?
<k1l> Smurf: dann solltest du es in der interfaces konfigurieren. denn wenn sich niemand um das netzwerk kümmert läufts halt nicht
<Smurf> ich habe in foren nach dem problem gesucht da wurde empfohlen den netzwerkmanager (networkmanager) zu deinstallieren 
<k1l> ,netzwerk? Smurf 
<shetlandpony> Sorry k1l, ich weiss nichts ueber netzwerk, ich verbinde aber 27 Dinge mit netzwerk. Nutze 'shetlandpony, suche netzwerk' zum suchen nach Informationen
<Smurf> die interface datei ist mit inet static eingerichtet
<Smurf> die ip netzwerkmaske und gateway sind eingetragen 
<Smurf> in resolv.conf ist die dns eingetragen 
<LetoThe2nd> Smurf: nur mal so, steht da auch ein "auto" dass er weiss dass er das ding hochfahren soll?
<Smurf> ja auto eth0 
<k1l> Smurf: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/interfaces
<LetoThe2nd> nur "inet static" allein bringt nämlich nix :-)
<Smurf> auto eth0 iface eth0 intet static 
<Smurf> auto eth0 steht allein in eine zeile 
<LetoThe2nd> hau die datei lieber mal auf ein pastebin.
<Smurf> http://pastebin.de/16260
<LetoThe2nd> hm, sieht eigentlich genau aus wie meine... dann spontan keine idee.
<Smurf> wie gesagt 
<Smurf> erst nachdem ich ifdown eth0 und dann ifup eth0 mache geht es 
<prometoys_> hallo, ich habe das problem, das chromium keine seiten mehr lädt, nicht mal die interne "startseite".
<prometoys_> ich hab die neuste version (10.0.648.133~r77742-0ubuntu0.10.04.1) und auch schon versucht die konfiguration zu verschieben etc
<prometoys_> selbst eine neuinstallation hat nicht geholfen
<levu> prometoys_: wenn du versucht, über synaptic eine ältere Version zu installieren, klappt es dann?
<prometoys_> also, die nächst-ältere ist 5.0, das habe ich noch nicht probiert
<levu> 5.0?! es wird doch in den Repos noch ältere geben...?!
<prometoys_> aber ich hab das problem schon seit einer woche, seit dem gab es zwei neuere versionen, das hat auch nicht geholfen
<prometoys_> ich benutze das LTS
<k1l> prometoys_: irgendwelche addons, die quer laufen?
<levu> ich hab die gleiche Version wie du installiert, allerdings auf einer 11.04 alpha und hier funktioniert er... versuche mal, ihn mit apt-get deinstall --purge chromium-browser zu deinstallieren
<levu> und dann neu zu installieren, prometoys_
<prometoys_> hab ich auch gedacht, aber das hat nicht funktioniert. ich hab es unter einem komplett neuen user versucht, gleiches resultat
<prometoys_> auch purgen, hab ich probiert
<k1l> prometoys_: aber das internet geht? keine lustigen proxys oder so?
<prometoys_> google-chrome funktioniert aber
<k1l> bei meiner LTS funktioniert die chromium version wie sie soll
<levu> prometoys_: vielleicht blockieren die sich gegenseitig
<prometoys_> der schafft nicht mal lokale seiten oder die internen
<prometoys_> google chrome hab ich erst eben installiert um zu sehen ob der geht
<k1l> prometoys_: nochmal: was hast du denn da verändert?
<levu> prometoys_: hast du vielleicht irgendwelchen lustigen libs installiert? In richtung webkit o.ä.? Debug libs oder so was?
<levu> der unterschied zwischen google chrome und chromium ist afaik, dass google chrome komplett statisch gelinkt ist
<prometoys_> ich habe nichts geändert, ich hatte den browser zu gemacht, dann viel mir was ein, wollte den browser aufmachen und der ging von einem auf den anderen moment nicht
<prometoys_> kann mich auch nicht erinnern, dass ich irgendwas installiert habe, bin eigentlich mit meinem system so zufrieden und bastel nicht viel rum
<prometoys_> webkit etc, habe ich auch nicht irgendwas installiert (nur die depends halt)
<levu> prometoys_: aber updates machst du ganz normal? hattest du vielleicht um die zeit rum ein update gemacht? im software center siehst du einen log
<prometoys_> ich schau mal, updates mache ich regelmäßig
<levu> was muss man eigentlich bei nem bug report alles angeben? ich hab uname -a, apt-cache showpkg pkgname, sonst noch was?
<levu> gibts außer apport irgend ein programm, dass einem so eine art system info ausgibt auf die CLI?
<LetoThe2nd> levu: ähm... _system_-info, oder _absturz_-info? ;-)
<levu> LetoThe2nd: die Absturz info hab ich in form eines backtrace, aber ich will noch ne system info, die ich dem bug anhänge
<prometoys_> wo finde ich den log denn, hab weder im software-center noch bei synaptic was gefunden
<LetoThe2nd> levu: ah so. hm, im moment keine kreative idee. wäre aber auch interessiert.
<levu> prometoys_: ach dann hast du noch den alten software center... hhmmmm... mal gucken, ob ich was finde, evtl unter /var/log, aber ob der so einfach lesbar ist...
<levu> prometoys_: /var/log/apt/history.log, ist relativ leicht lesbar
<prometoys_> ich schau mal selbst da rum, das schaffe ich noch ;)
<prometoys_> ja, danke, hab ich gerade auch entdeckt
<bullgard4> man pstree: "Child threads of a process are found under the parent process and are shown with the process name in curly braces, e.g. icecast2---13*[{icecast2}]". Wie bekomme ich die wahren Namen der Tochterprozesse heraus?
<PolitikerNEU> Habe folgendes Problem mit Firefox: Obwohl ich in den Einstellungen festgelegt habe, dass er meine Startseite laden soll, wenn er startet, lädt er mir immer meine letzte Sitzung
<Deem> warum zeigt mir thunderbird nur dann neu mails an, wenn ich den ordner öffne? klicke ich auf Mails abrufen ruft er mir immernur die mails ab, von dem ordner in dem ich mich grade befinde. ausserdem vermisse ich die benachrichtigung über neue mails per libnotify. is das mit thunderbird irgendwie möglich?
<levu> bullgard4: es gibt einige Optionen, wenn du z.B. dir die PID anzeigen lässt, dann zeigt er jeden einzeln an
<koegs> Deem: imap und alle ordner abonniert?
<Deem> koegs: japp
<koegs> hm, dann weiß ich es nicht :)
<TheInfinity> Deem: kenn ich das problem. thunderbird kann imap einfach nicht brauchbar. beobachte ich schon seit etlichen versionen.
<thomasgjjjjff> gibts für firefox 4 rc1 irgendein ppa ?
<TheInfinity> Deem: deswegen hab ich mich mittlerweile auch endgültig von TB verabschiedet
<Frickelpit> thomasgjjjjff: es gibt ein daily ppa
<thomasgjjjjff> da is nur 4.0b13pre drin
<TheInfinity> http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=de&q=rc1+firefox+ppa&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<shetlandpony> TheInfinity's url: http://tinyurl.com/5u7x3yu | rc1 firefox ppa - Google Search
<TheInfinity> .oO((schwierig. :) )
<thomasgjjjjff> und dort is jetzt ne ppa dafür?
<thomasgjjjjff> spasti
<LetoThe2nd> popcorn?
<Frickelpit> thomasgjjjjff: nett bleiben sonst krachts hier
<k1l> thomasgjjjjff: benimm dich oder geh
<TheInfinity> gleich der zweite link ist ein ppa. aber danke für die blumen. :)
<LetoThe2nd> TheInfinity: hier der dritte.
<sebi098> tach zusammen
<TheInfinity> LetoThe2nd: letztlich wurscht, mag an meinen google einstellungen liegen ;)
<thomasgjjjjff> ohoho, da hab ich mich aber krass verschaut (hab genau auch so schon gesucht)
<thomasgjjjjff> dann tuts mir leid
<thomasgjjjjff> kaffee
<bullgard4> levu: Ich werde künftig die Option -p verwenden. --  Vielen Dank!
<levu> bullgard4: kein Problem :) 
<sebi098> kennt sich von euch jemand mit php-ssh2 aus?
<bullgard4> sebi098: Bitte stelle eine konkrete Frage hier in diesem Kanal.
<bullgard4> s/konkrete/spezifische/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4 meant: sebi098: Bitte stelle eine spezifische Frage hier in diesem Kanal.
<sebi098> ich versuche  mittels eines php scripts mittels ssh2 und ssh login einen prozess zu starten und bekomme folgende fehlermeldung : user NOT in sudoers ; TTY=unknown 
<sebi098> wenn ich mich mit dem entsprechendem user via ssh selbst einlogge kann ich den prozess starten aber läuft es über das php script lässt er mich den prozess nicht starten
<prometoys_> also, ich gebe auf, hab jetzt nochmal chromium gepurgt, hab es mit einem neuen account versucht, finde auch in der apt history nichts ungewöhnliches
<tobago> joschi: ich möchte meine XML daten irgendwie (weiss ich ja noch nicht) über port 80 schicken.
<prometoys_> mal sehen wie es um epiphany steht
<LetoThe2nd> sebi098: weil dein php höchstwahrscheinlich vom apache oder ähnlichem gestartet wird und daher nicht als dein user auftritt, sondern als www-data? oder sonstwas ähnliches, bin kein httpd/php-experte.
<LetoThe2nd> sebi098: auth.log üwrde dir da sicher was dazu sagen können.
<sebi098> als root user lässt er es aber via php script zu
<joschi> tobago: dann `man wget`  (sofern POST reicht) oder `man curl`
<sebi098> möchte natürlich nicht die root daten dort übers script schicken
<tobago> joschi ja post sollte es sein.
<tobago> joschi: curl hat 'ne riesige man page...
<sebi098> also in der auth log sagt er auch nur :user NOT in sudoers ; TTY=unknown
<LetoThe2nd> tobago: da du ja gestern auch schon mit dem thema hier warst, sollte die zeit aber zum lesen der curl-manpage mittlerweile mehr als nur ausreichend gewesen sein :-)
<prometoys_> nur zur info, chromium 5.0 geht
<tobago> LetoThe2nd: lol
<LetoThe2nd> tobago: das war nicht lustig gemeint.
<tobago> LetoThe2nd: weiss ich...
<levu> prometoys_: kannst du ihn mal im terminal starten und dann gucken, ob er was ausgibt?
<levu> wie kann ich in compiz ein tastenkürzel für vollbild festlegen?
<Frickelpit> ,ccsm? levu
<shetlandpony> levu: Mit dem CompizConfig Einstellungs-Manager #kurz: ccsm, engl.: CompizConfig Settings Manager# lassen sich die visuellen Effekte von Compiz bis ins kleinste Detail einstellen. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CompizConfig_Einstellungs-Manager
<levu> Frickelpit: ich find da kein plugin, welches das anbietet, bin mir aber sicher, es gibt eins :)
<Frickelpit> levu: schau mal in den kompatibilitätseinstellungen evtl.
<levu> Frickelpit: hmm, ne, da ist nichts...
<Frickelpit> levu: dann heißt es suchen, hab hier kein compiz
<levu> Frickelpit: ok:) Dachte, vielleicht weiß es jemand... :)
<Frickelpit> levu: bei den meisten anwendungen ist es F11 für vollbild
<levu> Frickelpit: ja, aber es gibt eine einstellung, da kann man alle fenster in den Vollbildmodus schicken...
<prometoys_> levu: nichts, aber ich hab jetzt ein bugreport gemacht https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/736783
<prometoys_> danke nochmal für eure hilfe
<levu> prometoys_: kein Problem :)
<prometoys_> schönen tag noch, ich bin weg
<tobago> joschi: LetoThe2nd: i tried this: curl -d fooo --url http://path/to/sharepoint/server/List.asmx --ntlm --user tobago:my_password but i get: https://gist.github.com/874174
<monkeyD> hallo. habe conky installiert und alles in meinmem homes verzeichnis erstellt was in wiki steht, aber ich seh nicht, manchmal startet ein schwarzweiss monitor aber nicht die .conkyrc
<LetoThe2nd> tobago: hier ist immer noch deutsch die übliche kampfsprache.
<tobago> LetoThe2nd: aaah. sorry. also: ich hab das versucht: curl -d fooo --url http://path/to/sharepoint/server/List.asmx --ntlm --user tobago:my_password und das als antwort erhalten: https://gist.github.com/874174
<tobago> sieht so aus, als wenn da ein problem mit der url besteht. aber die ist definitiv richtig.
<LetoThe2nd> tobago: also ich persönlich finde die fehlermeldung ja ziemlich aussagekräftig.
<LetoThe2nd> tobago: hint: du kannst solche sachen immer protokolllos mit telnet prüfen.
<monkeyD> kann mir jemand bitte helfen
<bullgard4> '~$ pstree' zeigt für den Prozess gnome-keyring-daemon 3 Tochterprozesse gnome-keyring-daemon an. Warum zeigen '~$ ps axf' und System Monitor die 3 nicht an? 
<Frickelpit> monkeyD: wie startest du conky?
<monkeyD> terminal
<monkeyD> conky
<Frickelpit> und was steht dann i terminal?
<Frickelpit> *im
<monkeyD> conky:desktop (1e000ad) is subwindow of root window (aa)
<monkeyD> conky:window type - desktop
<monkeyD> conky:drawing to created window (0x4600001)
<monkeyD> conky:drawing to single buffer
<monkeyD> Ende :)
<Frickelpit> zeig mal deine .conkyrc im nopaste
<Frickelpit> ,paste? monkeyD
<shetlandpony> monkeyD: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<monkeyD> ok, habe ubuntu auf einem anderen laptop druff 
<monkeyD> wie kann man mit pasteit conkyrc automatich hochladen ?
<k1l> ,pastebinit? monkeyD 
<shetlandpony> monkeyD, pastebinit ist ein Programm mit dem man Dateien #pastebinit /zur/datei.txt# und Ausgabe #ls /etc|pastebinit# direkt nopasten kann, wenn der betreffende Computer am internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<monkeyD> wie ist die syntax ? home/user/.conkyrc pastebinit ?
<levu> monkeyD: pastebinit /zur/datei.txt
<k1l> monkeyD: ist nicht dein ernst oder? 
<monkeyD> pastebin ~/-conkyrc jetzt heißt es das es nicht gelesen werden kann 
<monkeyD> pastebin ~/.conkyrc natürlich
<k1l> monkeyD: nutze doch einfach mal die TAB-taste um die autovervollständigung zu nutzen
<k1l> pasteb<TAB> .conky<TAB>
<joschi> bullgard4: bei pstree sind threads mit drin. bei ps standardmäßig nicht. siehe man pages der beiden programme
<joschi> tobago: du möchtest in deiner Ausgabe nachsehen, welcher server da tatsächlich geantwortet hat. Tipp: es steht in https://gist.github.com/874174
<monkeyD> Frickelpit: pastebin.com03zmrs48
<Frickelpit> den kompletten link bitte
<monkeyD> http://pastebin.com/Q3zMRs48
<bullgard4> joschi: Vielen Dank!
<tobago> joschi: i denke mal der greenserver hat festgestellt, dass er mit der url nix anfangen kann (keine namensauflösung möglich oder?).
<tobago> der greenserver ist der nächste hop nach meiner maschine.
<Frickelpit> monkeyD: und die fonts sind auch alle installiert?
<monkeyD> ehmm...
<monkeyD> glaube nicht
<Frickelpit> wie soll dann conky was darstellen, wenn die schriftarten fehlen?
<monkeyD> wie kann ich die installieren die ich brauche ?
<monkeyD> woher weiss ich was ich brauche ?
<monkeyD> gibt es eine art font pack in apt ?
<k1l> monkeyD: wo hast du denn die conky conf her?
<kth> moin leute  - hab ne kurze frage ... wenn ich "man irgendwas" eingebe kommt "Die Anwendung »man« ist momentan nicht installiert"  - wenn ich dann aber das vorgeschlagene man-db installieren will sagt er ist bereits installiert - known bug? oder was is bei mir kaputt? ;)
<Deem> thomasgjjjjff: schade. dann werd ich wohl wieder zu evolution umsteigen müssen
<k1l> kth: welches ubuntu?
<kth> k1l:maverick
<Deem> oder gibt es irgendwas brauchbare mit dem man auch direkt exchange anbinden kann?
<kth> k1l: i386
<kth> k1l: xubuntu - was aber unerheblich sein dürfte
<monkeyD> ich such mal
<Frickelpit> monkeyD: ändere mal deine .conkyrc so um, dass es schon vorinstallierte schriften nutzt
<monkeyD> k1l : http://www.sirius-a.de/tutorials/conky.html
<kth> k1l: irgendne ahnung ?
<monkeyD> Frickelpit: kannst du mir sagen welches font ich installieren muss ?
<k1l> monkeyD: weisst du überhaupt, was du da machst?
<Frickelpit> steht doch in deiner .conkyrc wie die heißen
<k1l> monkeyD: schau in deiner conf, wie die schrift heisst 
<Deem> kth: was sagt denn "dpkg --get-selections|grep man"?
<IchGuckLive> Guten Tag ist es möglich sich bei Wlan die Verschiedenen Kanäle der ,in Reichweite befindlichen acess points anzeigen zu lassen . 10.03
<IchGuckLive> 10.04 natürlich
<Frickelpit> sudo iwlist scan
<kth> Deem: man-db						install manpages					install manpages-dev					install
<kth>  und noch weitere
<IchGuckLive> danke
<kuku> hey - habe mal ne frage an jemanden der sich mit der erstellung von debian packeten auskennt - also .deb. Ich hab hier n intel fortran compiler rumfliegen und der wird normalerweise über n install.sh installiert. Also "./install.sh -s license". Mein Problem damit ist, das ich jetzt schon seit stunden rätsel, wie ich es einstelle, dass, wenn ich das .deb ausführe einfach nur das dieser befehl ausgeführt wird.
<kuku> niemand? :'( naja aber danke für die aufmerksamkeit, werde ich google weiter anflehen mir eine lösung zu präsentieren :D
<tobago> ich habe mal telnet ausprobiert.
<tobago> open http://astweb/_vti_bin/Lists.asmx 80
<tobago> --> could not resolve http://astweb/_vti_bin/Lists.asmx/80: Name or service not known
<tobago> die url gibt es aber.
<LetoThe2nd> tobago: offensichtlich ist dein dns-mechanismus anderer meinung.
<LetoThe2nd> tobago: bzw - lass mal den "https://"-krempel bei telnet weg.
<LetoThe2nd> tobago: telnet will _nur_ den host, keine komischen protokoll specifier.
<tobago> LetoThe2nd: auch ohne protokoll spec kommt der dns nicht klar.
<tobago> der browser kann aber auf diese resource zugreifen.
<LetoThe2nd> tobago: ich weiss nicht, was du in deinem netz wie gedreht hast. aber wenn zwei programme sich einig sind, dann würde ich a) sicher stellen dass sie wirklich den hostnamen finden können und b) dieser ihnen auch wirklich die URL zur verfügung stellt. und nicht vielleicht abhängig von irgendwelchen cookies oder sonstwas, das der browser macht.
<LetoThe2nd> tobago: ergo "telnet astweb 80" - sicherstellen, dass der host da ist und auf port 80. dann mit wget oder sonst was die urls prüfen.
<LetoThe2nd> tobago: und da ich ziemlich sicher bin, dass der sharepoint server _nicht_ unter ubuntu läuft, dann mal deinem admin oder deren passendem support auf die nerven fallen :-)
<tobago> LetoThe2nd: also der astweb selbst funzt: open astweb 80
<tobago> LetoThe2nd: nur wenn ich tiefer gehe, kriege ich probleme.
<LetoThe2nd> tobago: tja - siehe meinen letzten post.
<tobago> LetoThe2nd: yep. werd den windowser mal anhaun.
<bullgard4> Welchen Dateinamen hat die wichtigste Konfigurationsdatei von Grub2?
<koegs> ist das hier #ubuntu-de-quiz?
<lupo49_> einfach die anzahl der suchergebnisse nach den einzelnen dateien miteinander vergleichen
<k1l> ,grub2? bullgard4 
<shetlandpony> bullgard4: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<Deem> kann man in evolution mehr als immernur einen kontakt gleichzeitig importieren?
<IchEsseDichAuf> hi, mein root ist auf einer ext3 partition, ich möchte auf ext4 wechseln, da ich leistungstgewinn vermute. reicht es / einfach durch ein eintrag in /etc/fstab die root-partition als ext4 zu mounten, oder sollte ich neuformatieren und backup draufspielen?
<LetoThe2nd> IchEsseDichAuf: also nur durch flag ändern tut sich gar nichts. wenn, dann musst du die konvertierung von hand anstossen, die entsprechenden ext4-features werden aber dann nur für neu geschriebene dateien verwendet. ergo: wenn du sicher stellen willst, dass alle ext4-features genutzt werden - format+neu drauf kopieren.
<IchEsseDichAuf> LetoThe2nd: in wie weit sind diese neuen features von ext4 für root-partition nützlich? also delayed allocation, multi-block allocation und bla-bla
<LetoThe2nd> IchEsseDichAuf: kann ich dir bei denen nixht sagen. ich weiss nur, dass es auch extents betrifft, und die sind eigentlich immer gut zu haben :-)
<IchEsseDichAuf> LetoThe2nd: was sind extents?
<IchEsseDichAuf> achso
<LetoThe2nd> IchEsseDichAuf: hast du nicht grade mit buzzwords um dich geworfen? ;-)
<IchEsseDichAuf> bingo! :)
<susanne> Wie kann ich pgrep für alle Benutzer mit superuser rechten verfügbar machen?
<IchEsseDichAuf> sudousers?
<susanne> IchEsseDichAuf: Ich habe nochmal im Wiki nachgeschaut, demnach kann ich nicht explizit nur für ein bestimmtes Programm allen den superuser Zugriff erlauben.
<susanne> Ich möchte lediglich das pgrep ohne sudo voran zu setzen von jedem auf der maschiene ausgeführt werden kann
<Fr4gg0r> ist es möglich, einen bestehenden prozess als root hochzustufen?
<jokrebel> hi
<omani> wie kann ich ein alias so einrichten, dass ich nach einem verzeichniswechsel anschließend die dateien in dem verzeichnis auflisten kann?
<omani> also ähnlich wie: alias cd='cd $1 && ll'
<omani> was aber so nicht funktioniert
<Deem> surfhai_: dann leg doch nen softlink nach /usr/local :D
<surfhai_> ne, danke :)
<Deem> das sollte ein susanne sein, aber die is scheinbar nicht mehr hier
<surfhai_> macht nix, hab auchn problem wenn du willst :D
<Deem> kommt drauf an was es ist
<surfhai_> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=904507#p904507
<omani> ok habs schon.
<dadrc> Sieht so nach Archlinux aus.
<Deem> dadrc: ack =)
<dadrc> surfhai_, da hast du in #archlinux bessere Chancen mit
<surfhai_> :D
<surfhai_> wollte nur probleme anbieten
<surfhai_> falls ein mangel herscht :D
<Deem> sicherlicht nicht. und schon gar nicht für archlinux
<Deem> :P
<surfhai_> lol, hört sich ja fast so an als gings um windows ^^
<Frickelpit> ,ot?
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<davidek> moin! kann mir wer sagen, ob ich problemlos eine festplatte temporär aus nem usb-gehäuse rausnehmen und für n paar größere kopieraktionen direkt per sata II ansprechen kann?
<ppq> davidek: in der regel geht das, ja. ist aber eher ein thema für #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<dadrc> wenn es denn eine SATA-Platte ist *g*
<davidek> dadrc: pata geht nicht?
<uwe> warum nicht davidek
<uwe> sollte gehen
<LetoThe2nd> davidek: wenn man will geht viel. aber da das primär ein mechanisches bzw. bios problem ist, gehörts ins ot. ubuntu selbst ist das völlig egal, wenns nicht grade deine bootplatte ist.
<davidek> danke.
<davidek> nächstes mal weiß ich bescheid.
<gzor> wie kann man den eine ntfs freigabe per console unmounten?
<sash_> Was bitte soll eine ntfs-Freigabe sein?
<k1l> ,mount? gzor hier sollte auch umount erklärt sein
<shetlandpony> gzor hier sollte auch umount erklaert sein, mount ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount - Weitere Infos im query ...
<gzor> nfs sry
<gzor> danke :)
<sash_> gzor: umount /pfad/zum/mountpunkt
<sdx23> gzor: Das Pony is'n Bot :)
<gzor> danke@sash
<gzor> :P wusst ich net
<Deem> ,tab? gzor 
<shetlandpony> gzor: Bei vielen IRC-Clients ist es moeglich mit Hilfe der Tab-Taste den Nickname anderer Nutzer zu vervollstaendigen. Tippe beispielsweise shet<Tab> um shetlandpony zu erhalten. Derartiges Verhalten ist im Uebrigen an vielen Stellen anzutreffen, beispielsweise auch im Grossteil der Shells. [tabcompletion]
<davidek> was ist das beste konsolenprogramm für ein inkrementelles backup?
<Fuchs> Ansichtssache. Eine Liste gibt es unter: 
<Fuchs> ,backup? davidek 
<shetlandpony> davidek, backup ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<Fuchs> rdiff-backup nach persoenlicher Ansicht. Aber eben. 
<sash_> tar :)
<sash_> +getfacl
<davidek> kann ich mit rdiff-backup auch sagen: "den alten kram brauch ich nicht mehr?"
<ray24> There are too many ubuntu updates
<ray24> it's like every other day there is an update
<Frickelpit> ,german? ray24
<shetlandpony> ray24: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<sash_> Unabhaengig davon ist das hier ein deutscher Channel.
<ray24> Can you teach me german
<sash_> No?
<ray24> K you're mean bye
<noctux> ich versuch grad nem freund zu helfen, der Ubuntu-studio verwendet (ich selber nutze seit längerem Arch), also folgende frage: hat studio per default networkmanager installiert?
<Frickelpit> es ist ein normales gnome
<noctux> versuch da grad ethernet ans laufen zu kriegen, per dhclient läufts...
<RedKnight> /etc/network/interfaces :D
<DeannaT2> ray24, for some german small-talk ect. come to #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<noctux> RedKnight, des kernelmodul hab ich überprüft, des interface, und dhclient funktioniert...
<noctux> was sagt mir /etc/network/interfaces?
<noctux> hier auf arch hab ich nur /etc/network.d/...
<RedKnight> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/interfaces - da wird die statische Konfiguration agemacht, mit dhcp geht aber auch
<Frickelpit> noctux: arch ist aber auch kein ubuntu :D
<Frickelpit> allerdings sollte bei ubuntustudio auch der networkmanager vorhanden sein
<Frickelpit> die anpassungen betreffen nicht die DE
<noctux> jo, deshalb frage ich ja... ich vermisse halt ne rc.conf mit eingetragenen deamons, etc...
<Frickelpit> nm-applet mal im terminal starten lassen
<noctux> Frickelpit: der behauptet es läuft schon
<noctux> aber zu sehen ist es in der leiste nicht...
<noctux> etcpp
<Frickelpit> dann fehlt im panel das applet
<Frickelpit> evtl. hat er sich das applet "Benachrichtigungsfeld" gelöscht
<noctux> sprich, den systray...
<noctux> ich frag ihn mal...
<noctux> RedKnight: : static ist keine option, ist ein laptop, und er will den auch als solchen benutzen
<noctux> auch wenn Laptop+realtimekernel selten freude macht....
<noctux> =)
<noctux> also, er hat jetzt des benachrichtigungsfeld eingefügt (sry, nutze selber i3 als wm...) und es wird nichts angezeigt
<Frickelpit> wäre es nicht einfacher, wenn er hier rein kommt?
<noctux> Frickelpit: er hat kein irc :p
<Frickelpit> er hat internet?
<noctux> jo, ich frag ihn einfach mal...
<Frickelpit> webchat von freenode
<noctux>  Frickelpit: jop, hab ich vergessen...
<Bausparfuchs> nabend. Seit einigen Wochen kommt es bei meinem Lucid auf dem eeepc öfters mal zum Crash von Gnome, dessen Beseitigung nur durch einen neustart möglich ist. Und zwar friert erst der komplette Bildschirm ein, wobei der Mauszeiger sich noch bewegen lässt. Das System ist auch nicht ausgelastet und lässt sich über tty1-6 ganz normal weiterbedienen. Gerade abgespielter Sound bleibt an. Für mich deutet das auf einen Crash des 
<Bausparfuchs> Grafiktreibers hin. Auch nach einem /etc/init.d/gdm restart bekomme ich nur den "Anmeldebilschirms-Klopfklopf-Sound" und einen kompltt schwarzen Bildschirm mit sichtbarem und bewegbarem Mauszeiger. Bisher bin ich nur durch Neustart wieder in ein funktionierendes Gnome gekommen. Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich so einen Neustart vermeiden kann? Den Grafiktreiber neu laden? Wie heisst das Modul des Intel-Treibers überhaupt?
<RedKnight> noctux: Man kann auch ne Konfiguration in der Interfaces mit dhpc machen, steht eigentlich auch im wiki
<RedKnight> Wenn dhcp geht, wärs die schnellste methode
<noctux> RedKnight: ich meinte eher wegen wlan etc...
<noctux> nicht wegen dem ethernet...
<philipp_> hallo
<noctux> aber deshalb hät ich gern nm-applen am laufen
<noctux> sers Philipp
<RedKnight> Läuft es denn?
<noctux> ich bins Simon...
<philipp_> sers
<philipp_> kk
<noctux> RedKnight: laut meldung im terminal ja
<noctux> aber im Tray scheint es nicht vorhanden zu sein...
<Wedelwolf> geil
<noctux> gnome-network-manager ist installiert...
<Wedelwolf> seit gestern darf ich jedesmal nach dem bildschirmschoner mein passwort 2mal eingeben, weil automatisch das fenster nochmal kommt.
<noctux> sollte doch eigentlich per dependency network-manager daemon ziehen und für den systemstart zum automatischen laden einstellen, oder?
<noctux> irgendwelche ideen?
<Frickelpit> kill mal das nm-applet und starte es dann neu
<dadrc> Bausparfuchs, X-Server neustarten sollte auf jeden Fall gehen
<noctux> Frickelpit: schon probiert
<noctux> applet now removed from the notification area
<noctux> DEBUG old state idicates that this was not a disconnect
<dadrc> Bausparfuchs, auf nem tty: sudo service gdm restart, falls du den Hotkey nicht belegt hast
<dadrc> Dabei ist natürlich deine Gnome-Session weg
<Frickelpit> Wedelwolf: laptop?
<Wedelwolf> jep
<Frickelpit> ok, dann ist ausschalten keine option
<Bausparfuchs> dadrc: lies doch mal meine Fehlerbeschreibung?
<dadrc> Bausparfuchs, du willst einen Neustart des Rechners vermeiden, oder nicht?
<Bausparfuchs> dadrc: ja und ich hab auch schon geschrieben, dass ein "/etc/init.d/gdm restart" nicht hilft
<dadrc> oh, da... ups.
<dadrc> Wie das Kernelmodul genau heißt, sollte man mit lsmod recht schnell rauskriegen
<Bausparfuchs> dadrc: jo habs wohl schon, heisst intel_agp, das problem ist, dass sie sich nicht entladen lassen weil sie in benutzung sind.
<dadrc> Bausparfuchs, und in der Xorg.0.log und/oder im dmesg keine Hinweise darauf, wieso die Kiste überhaupt sowas macht?
<Bausparfuchs> dadrc: damned, hab ich noch garnicht reingesehen, vor nem neustart, muss ich nächstes mal machen
<noctux> mal wicd probiern
<dadrc> Bausparfuchs, zumindest das xorg-log sollte noch da sein, halt mit Xorg.1.log nach dem Neustart
<dadrc> Eventuell auch schon als gzip, weiß gerade nicht, wie logrotate das da macht
<RedKnight> Bausparfuchs: SysRQ+K ?
<noctux> irgendwas stimmt da nicht: starting WICD
<noctux> fail
<noctux> verflucht
<Bausparfuchs> RedKnight: das ist das gleiche wie /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<jokrebel> ,enter? noctux
<shetlandpony> noctux: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<jokrebel> ,wf? noctux
<shetlandpony> noctux: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<RedKnight> Bausparfuchs: Sollte aber auch mit deinem Sypmtom gehen^^
<michael__> Grüsse alle miteinander!
<Bausparfuchs> dadrc: hab sogar was gefunden im Log: Faiöled to submit batch buffer, expect rendering corruption or even a frozen display: input/output error
<bullgard4> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 > Using CLI to Boot > "Example: linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda3 ro". Ich habe ermittelt X=0, Y=7. Warum erzeugt  'grub > linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda7 ro' die Meldung 'error:no such disk'?
<Bausparfuchs> mal nach googlen
<Frickelpit> bullgard4: separate /boot partition evtl.?
<noctux> ok, sry... die beiden ersten Zeilen waren ausgaben des Programmes: Problem: ich sitze nicht vor dem Rechner, der das problem hat. ich versuche einen Networkmanager (egal welchen) als laufen zu kriegen, manuell per dhclient geht es, die Kernelmodule (r8169) sind geladen, nur sowohl NetworkManager als auch Wicd weigern sich.
<bullgard4> Frickelpit: /dev/sda7 ist die Linux-Boootpartition. Was meinst Du mit "separat"? Was soll wovon getrennt sein?
<Frickelpit> bullgard4: na das verzeichnis /boot auf einer anderen partition wie /
<Bausparfuchs> dadrc: launchpad listet 2 Bugs dazu, beide liegen am inteltreiber, scheinbar treten sie nur bis 2.6.33 auf, beide sind ungelöst. Hab schon den neuesten Mainlinekernel für lucid drauf, und da ich momentan akut keine Lust hab nen neueren zu bauen, werd ich mcih mit den gelegentlichen Crashs anfreunden müssen.
<bullgard4> Frickelpit: Ich untersuche das nun mittels einer Live-CD und sage Dir dann mein Untersuchungsergebnis.
<dadrc> Bausparfuchs, meh. Wie ärgerlich. Backports sind keine Option für dich?
<Bausparfuchs> dadrc: es gibt doch keine fertigen kernelpakete mehr für lucid höher als den 33er. Oder hab ich da was missverstanden
<Bausparfuchs> ?
<dadrc> Bausparfuchs, im Ubuntu-Kernel-PPA gibts auch neuere
<dadrc> Bausparfuchs, sind aber halt Backports vom Natty-Kernel, falls das nicht geht, wird es dafür wohl keinen Support geben
<Bausparfuchs> dadrc: ich hab mal die backports freigeschaltet. Hab ich bisher eigentlich meistens vermieden. Das sind solche Fälle wo ich mein Desktop gentoo schätze ;-) fanke für die hilfe, bin mal weg
<bullgard4> Frickelpit: Nein, / und /boot sind auf derselben Partition
<Frickelpit> bullgard4: und fdisk -l listet auch ein sda7?
<bullgard4> Frickelpit: '/$ sudo fdisk -l' listet ein /dev/sda7
<Frickelpit> bullgard4: mhm … probier mal einen kernel direkt zu booten mit linux /boot/vmlinuz-kernelversion
<bullgard4> Frickelpit: 'grub> linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-21-generic; error: file not found'
<Frickelpit> bullgard4: hast du dir mal sda7 mit der live-cd angesehen?
<bullgard4> Frickelpit. Ja. Aber ich weiß nicht mehr viel davon. Woraufhin sollte ich sie mir genauer ansehen? Sie ist mit 8,07 GiB gefüllt.
<Frickelpit> bullgard4: ob eben diese dateien im verzeichnis existieren, ansonsten wäre ich auch überfragt
<bullgard4> Frickelpit: Z. B. vmlinuz? Ja , das hatte ich mir angesehen. Auch initrd.img .
<mgolisch> evtl ist die root option falsch angegeben
<Frickelpit> bullgard4: gut, dann bin ich überfragt
<mgolisch> die pfade sind alle ausgehend von der partition die als root angegeben ist
<Frickelpit> bullgard4: probier es mal mit der UUID
<bullgard4> Frickelpit: Danke für Deine Anmerkungen. --  Ja, UUID ist noch eine Möglichkeit. 
<hated_bob> gab es nicht mal probleme wenn /boot zu weit hinten auf der platte lag?
<bekks> Das ist zehn Jahre her.
<bekks> Mindestens.
<Frickelpit> huhu bekks
<bekks> moin Frickelpit 
<bullgard4> hated_bob: In der vorigen Release hat ja dieselbe Partitionierung funktioniert.
<Deem> ich versuche per amixer mein headset lauter zu stellen, da es per alsamixer nicht geht (regler lassen sich nicht verstellen) allerdings weiß ich nicht mehr wie die syntax für amixer lautet. und mit der manpage werd ich auch nicht schlauer
<Deem> ok. passt. habs :D
<Deem> Try & Error machts =)
<kth> moin - mal ne kurze frage wenn cat /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/default/forwarding 1 liefert und das starten von radvd radvd: IPv6 forwarding seems to be disabled - was hat radvd dann für ein problem dabei festzustellen, dass ipv6 forwarding bereits aktiv ist?
<IchEsseDichAuf>  ich bin mir nicht in klaren wie ich ein backup der root partition machen sollte, mit dd oder tar. der grund des backups, ist ein umzug vom ext3 zu ext4
<IchEsseDichAuf> ich denke, dass dd dafür nicht passen würde, weil es auch das fs "mitübernimmt"
<JSeann2> moin
<JSeann2> wie kann es sein, wenn ich hoch boote mir aber kein grub erscheint, sondern ubuntu gleich startet
<JSeann2> ?
<grossing> JSeann2, z.B. Wartezeit des Grub auf 0 Sekunden gesetzt
<IchEsseDichAuf> grub2 defaultverhalten
<susanne> JSeann2: Dann wird der Timer von Grub auf 0 gesetzt sein. Zu deutsch auf deinem System ist nur ein Betriebsystem installiert, sowie der Timer auf 0 gesetz, der sagt das kein Grub_Dialog erscheinen soll
<JSeann2> grossing, habe das system frisch installiert
<JSeann2> als ich das system frisch auf meinem alten rechner, auf arbeit oder auf meinem lapi installiert hatte, kam immer der grub, wenn ich den rechner gestartet hatte
<grossing> JSeann2, lies die anderen beiden Antworten, die könnten deine Frage beantworten
<JSeann2> susanne, aber ich habe auf meinem anderen rechner auch nur ubuntu drauf
<jokrebel> JSeann2: Weiter OS wurden wohl nicht erkannt bzw. sind nicht vorhanden - dann sieht man das Grub-Menü auch nicht.
<susanne> JSeann2: Du ganz ehrlich, du strengst ein wenig an. Es ist kein Fehler oder dergleichen. Ab ubuntu 9 ist es nunmal so. Daran geht dir auch nicht verloren. JSeann2: Was stört dich jetzt konkret? ... @_@ Wenn es dir nicht passt dann ändere es ab http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration
<JSeann2> nur werden im grub auch andere kernel versionen angezeigt
<IchEsseDichAuf> du hast ja gar keine da
<JSeann2> IchEsseDichAuf, wenn ich eine ältere version installiere und dann später, also heute aktualisiere, dann sollten 2 kernel-versionen vorhanden sein
<susanne> JSeann2: Dann ist nurmal wenn man von 8 auf 9 etc ugraded... die einträge vom älteren Kernel bleiben über.. Das ist eine Sicherheitsmaßnahme sollte was beim Upgrade schief gelaufen sein. So kann man zu dem vorherigen Kernel zurück gehen... Sollte alles stabil laufen, kann man die alten Kernels löschen Siehe auch Ubuntutweak http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_Tweak
<Frickelpit> ubuntu-tweak? m(
<Frickelpit> für die deinstallation der kernel nimmt man ganz normal die paketverwaltung
<Frickelpit> ,kernl?
<shetlandpony> Sorry Frickelpit, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber kernl
<Frickelpit> argh
<Frickelpit> ,kernel?
<shetlandpony> Frickelpit, Kernel ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel - Weitere Infos im query ...
<susanne> Frickelpit: Ich kenne keine andere GuI mit der er die alten Kernels entfernen kann. So wie es aussieht ist er noch Anfänger also sollte er in der Konsole nich gleich am Kernel spielen... ist sicherer über Ubuntu Tweak
<Frickelpit> synaptic?
<susanne> Frickelpit: Sowas kenne ich nicht, ich erledige alles in der Konsole
<Frickelpit> susanne: anscheinend ja nicht, sonst würdest du ja kein ubuntu tweak kennen aber egal
<grossing> IchEsseDichAuf, dd dürfte für dein Backup in diesem Fall nicht das richtige sein
<IchEsseDichAuf> tar?
<JSeann2> nur habe ich ja nicht von 8 auf 9 upgegraded, sondern schlicht ubuntu 10.10 installiert, die cd ist von oktober 2010, und seit dem gab ja schon einige kernel-updates, also sollte ich wenigstens 2 um grub angezeigt bekommen
<susanne> Frickelpit: XD.. jeder hat klein angefangen ich habe 2006 angefangen. Und wenn Jemand mehr als die Konsole kennt heißt es nicht... ah amrselig was du von Dir gibst. Nur weil du Microsoft Office kennst musst du es nicht gleich nutzen..
<grossing> IchEsseDichAuf, würd ich wohl nehmen
<Frickelpit> susanne: freundlich bleiben sonst gehts nach draussen
<susanne> Frickelpit: Dann rede keinen Unfung dann passt es. Du stellst Behauptungen auf ohne Fuß und Hand auf.
<susanne> JSeann2: Und selbst bei 8 oder 9, 10 etc. Gibt es von Zeit zu Zeit Kernel updates. Wenn du kein konkretes Problem hast, dann stört es auch nicht weiter. Schilder doch konkret was dir fehlt oder der gleichen. 
<IchEsseDichAuf> JSeann2: mensch, öffne /etc/default/grub, verstell den GRUB_TIMEOUT, und sei glücklich
<Sysopa> moin
<Frickelpit> susanne: lol EOD
<susanne> Frickelpit: bist auf dein lol versteht auch kein Mensch was. Wie gesagt, nur weil du Microsoft Office kennst musst du nicht zwingen es auch nutzen. Wenn ich Ubuntu Tweak kenne, dann muss ich es ebenso wenig zwingend nutzen. 
<JSeann2> IchEsseDichAuf, ok, mir ging es lediglich ums verständnis, aber dennoch danke
<jokrebel> hä?
<IchEsseDichAuf> JSeann2: susanne hat dir schon vorher den link gegeben, der artikel ist ziemlich gut
<JSeann2> IchEsseDichAuf, der GRUB_TIMEOUT ist auf 10 gestellt
<bekks> GRUB_HIDEMENU oder so...
<Frickelpit> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT mit # auskommentieren
<Frickelpit> update-grub und dann sollte es angezeigt werden
<IchEsseDichAuf> oder mit SHIFT beim booten ins grub gelangen
<JSeann2> oki, danke
<susanne> JSeann2: Konsole >> sudo update-grub 
<grossing> ich hab hier ein hängendes gnome-terminal (Status D, mehrere Tabs). Gibt es eine Möglichkeit ein in einem Tab laufendesm Programm von einem xterm aus zu übernehmen?
<bekks> grossing: Nein.
<dstaubsauger> hi, habe seit heute das problem dass nautilus meine ganzen bookmarks auf ssh-server nicht mehr anzeigt. es gab irgendwelche updates, wurde da was entfernt? (bin auf maverick und hab gnome und xfce installiert)
<grossing> bekks, hab ich befürchtet. Danke. *grumml*
<JSeann2> danke, hat geklappt
<susanne> grossing: also mir ist zu xterm nichts weiter bekannt, solltest du öfter konsolen anwendungen nutzen so ist Screen die Ideale lösung. Damit kannst du dir von überall deine gewünschten Terminals herholen oder wider abgeben http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Screen
<Guest92213> hallo ich versuche gerade einen server einzurichen und brauche hilfe
<tm> Guest92213: ich habs am kreuz, ich kann dir beim tragen leider nicht helfen :/
<Sysopa> was denn für einen Server? :-)
<Sysopa> hrhr
<susanne> Guest92213: Ein paar Details wäre nicht schlecht, geht es um Ubuntu Server welche Version... Richtest du es lokal ein oder Root-Server beim Hoster??
<bekks> tm: Haste auch einen 5kg-Schein? ;)
<tm> bekks: *nickt ;)
<grossing> susanne, screen ist mir bekannt. Hilft aber nachträglich auch nimmer :-(
<susanne> grossing: Das war mir klar, ich schrieb ja auch solltest du öffters konsolen anwendungen nutzen
<jokrebel> .oO( was 'n server? )
<Guest92213> vitual server ist aber auch egal.  Das Problem ist bei der installation von mysql taucht ein fenster auf idem ich das passwort eintragen soll leider kann ich das feld nicht bearbeiten
<susanne> tm: Solltest du was am Kreuz haben versuch es mit Physiotherapeut :) Ein gratis Empfehlung vom Ubuntu-de Channel
<Sysopa> das fragen wir uns alle, jokrebel
<susanne> Guest92213: hilfe... das Feld bearbeiten.. ist toll ich kann nimmer *feiern geh* Sorry die Artikulation war herrlich...
<Guest92213> http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=81434b-1300392167.png dieses feld meine ich
<bekks> Passwort eingeben, Enter drücken.
<bekks> Danach nochmal eingeben, dann merken, dann Enter drücken.
<Sysopa> gib mir das PW dann mal... und die URL
<tm> Guest92213: versuchs mal mit der tab-taste bis du in den eingabe feld bist...
<Guest92213> ist ok es funktioniert es wurde blos nicht angezeigt
<Guest92213> komm mir irgewie dumm vor
<Sysopa> verständlich ^^
<Guest92213> danke
<jokrebel> gn8
<B4ckBOne> hi
<B4ckBOne> weis jemand wie man device rechte permanent ändert?
<Fuchs> udev-Regeln zum Beispiel. Um was fuer ein device geht es? 
<B4ckBOne> Fuchs: danke, es geht um meinen g sensor im laptop
<Fuchs> dann eine udev-Regel 
<B4ckBOne> Fuchs: /dev/i2c-7, bisher mach ich immer chmod 666 /dev/...
<B4ckBOne> Fuchs: wie geht das mit der Udev regel?
<B4ckBOne> Fuchs: musste noch nicht dran rum frickeln ^^
<Sysopa> hm...
<Sysopa> hieß das nicht G-Punkt und nicht G-Sensor?
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/udev  << da hat es eine Anleitung, B4ckBOne 
<Fuchs> ,ot? Sysopa, und das ist nicht das erste mal, dass ich Dir das sage. 
<shetlandpony> Sysopa, und das ist nicht das erste mal, dass ich Dir das sage.: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<B4ckBOne> Thx Fuchs  ich geh dann mal lesen
<Sysopa> boah, das ist ja bald noch spießiger als mit aroedl...
<daswort> Ich habe gehört es gäbe Unterschiede zwischen der Windows und Linux-Version von GIMP. Stimmt es dass ein paar Funktionen fehlen?
<Aranis> nabend
<Aranis> darf man kurz von euch jemanden quälen, bin gerade dabei einen webserver für mein internes netzwerk zu installieren und hab ein paar probleme damit.... ich komme net auf meine joomla dateien :(
<tm> daswort: das wäre eine frage für den gimp channel, oder etwas was man auf der homepage von gimp erfahren könnte... :)
<Aranis> wurde vom joomla forum zu euch verwiesen.... sie meinten ihr könntet mir mehr helfen
<Aranis> hab den server zum teil wie hier http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9o3nd2kYAlQ&feature=related beschrieben aufgesetzt
<shetlandpony> Aranis's youtube link:  YouTube - Tutorial: Ubuntu 10.04 - Webserver (LAMP) 
<Aranis> habe ich schon ....
<Aranis> nur das haut bei mir net hin :(
<Aranis> ich komme net auf meinen phpadmin geschweige auf meinen joomla ordner obwohl er auf 777 steht
<Aranis> index.html ist auc hschon gelöscht
<bekks> Logdateien vom Apache angucken.
<tm> Aranis: mit fehlermeldung in der art, das haut nicht hin, etc. pp. helfen uns da nicht weiter, stell am besten konkrete fragen mit fehlermeldungen, wenn die zu groß für den channel sind (max. 3 zeilen) nimmst einen paste service :)
<monkeyD> hallo, versuche seit stunden conky zum laufen zu bringen, aber was ich bekomme ist nur ein schwarzweiss fenster mit meinen cpu daten etc..
<Aranis> das problem ist ich weiss ja  leider net woran es liegt... ich habe einen ubuntu server 64 bit auf virtual clone installiert das ganze läuft per interner ip adresse die mein router vergibt
<monkeyD> ich habe sogar die fonts installiert die für mein conky gebraucht werden
<Aranis> ich komme mit der ip adresse ohne probleme auf dem apache rauf er sagt auch it works
<Aranis> nur sobald /webserver sage wie mein ordner z.b. heisst der im ordner var/www liegt sagt er findet ihm nicht
<Aranis> das selbe spiel mit phpmyadmin
<bekks> 0317 214651 < bekks> Logdateien vom Apache angucken.
<monkeyD> aber sogar das standard conkyrc was von wiki angeboten wird was nur standard font nutzt läuft nicht
<monkeyD> kann mir bitte einer weiterhelfen
<Fuchs> monkeyD: definiere "laeuft nicht"
<Fuchs> monkeyD: Daten anzeigen ist genau das, was conky tun soll
<koegs> was heisst läuft nicht? hast du das beispiel in ~/.conkyrc gepackt und anschliessend conky (neu)gestartet?
<hated_bob> und conky mal über das terminal starten da steht auch meistens was wenn fehler sind
<monkeyD> also, ich habe einen starter erzeugt, wenn ich den mehrere male anklicke dann bekomme ich ein schwarzweiss "conky" sieht so aus wie im terminal aber nicht wie conkyrc
<Aranis> oder liegt es daran das uach die unterordner auf 777 sein müssen und nicht nur der hauptordner selbst?
<koegs> davon ab, monkeyD, deine seite von heute mittag... hab den quelltext in meine .conkyrc gepackt, die fonts nach /usr/share/fonts/truetype gepackt und fertig war die kiste
<bekks> Ein webserver sollte NIEMALS auf 777 sein.
<koegs> einfach mal conky per terminal starten und sehen was passiert, monkeyD
<koegs> da gibt es lustige meldungen
<tm> Aranis: man kann da nur rum raten, geh mal den ratschlag von bekks nach ;)
<monkeyD> koegs: habe die fonts runtergeladen und sie gestartet und installiert
<bekks> Aranis: Ich versuchs ein letztes Mal: Logdateien vom Apache angucken.
<koegs> font starten? O.o
<monkeyD> font entpacken: doppelklick, schrift installiern button klicken
<Aranis> wo finde ich die? im apache ordner befinden sich keine logs
<koegs> hast du das beispiel auch wirklich in die datei .conkyrc in deinem heimatverzeichnis gepackt?
<bekks> Aranis: /var/log/ wäre ein Anfang.
<koegs> und gerne nocheinmal: conky im terminal eingeben und gucken was als fehlermeldungen kommt
<monkeyD> jo ~/.conkyrc habe sogar .conky.rc versucht
<Aranis> [Thu Mar 17 21:23:34 2011] [notice] Apache/2.2.16 (Ubuntu) configured -- resuming normal operations
<Aranis> [Thu Mar 17 21:23:34 2011] [notice] Apache/2.2.16 (Ubuntu) configured -- resuming normal operations
<Aranis> ah mist ich kann net das ganze log reinkopieren
<monkeyD> also, wenn ich conky im terminal starte dann bekomme ich folgende meldung
<bekks> ,nopaste? Aranis
<shetlandpony> Aranis: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<koegs> monkeyD: selbst ohne die fonts, sollte das beispiel von deiner seite nach einem einfachen starten von conky sofort auf dem desktop erscheinen
<Aranis> [Thu Mar 17 21:23:34 2011] [notice] Apache/2.2.16 (Ubuntu) configured -- resuming normal operations
<bekks> ,nopaste? Aranis
<shetlandpony> Aranis: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<Aranis> das hab ich grad probiert
<tm> Aranis: sei nicht überrascht, wenn doch gleich keiner mehr lesen kann ;)
<monkeyD> meine meldung im terminal ist folgende :
<monkeyD> conky:desktop (1e000ad) is subwindow of root window (aa) / conky:window type - desktop / conky:drawing to created window (0x4600001)/conky:drawing to single buffer
<tm> dich*
<Aranis> das funktioniert irdnwie net... egal  ich hau mal die wichtigsten zeilen rein
<Aranis> [Thu Mar 17 21:50:38 2011] [error] [client 192.168.0.100] File does not exist: /var/www/webserver
<koegs> lol
<Aranis> [Thu Mar 17 21:48:09 2011] [error] [client 192.168.0.100] File does not exist: /var/www/phpmyadmin
<moRph> :)
<Aranis> Thu Mar 17 21:25:54 2011] [notice] Apache/2.2.16 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.3.3-1ubuntu9.3 with Suhosin-Patch configured -- resuming normal operations
<koegs> Aranis, bitte beachte doch den link von shetlandpony
<Aranis> wenn ich ps gaux|grep apache eingebe erscheinen die einige apaches die wohl laufen. warum  aber apache2 unter so einer orangen/roten schrift steht weiss ich nicht?!?
<bekks> Weil das ein hilight ist.
<monkeyD> sagt euch meine terminal ausgabe über conky etwas aus ?
<Aranis> ich hab das mit dem link versucht das hat ber nicht hingehauen, deswegen habe ich das so gemacht aber ich probiers haltn ochmal....
<Fuchs> monkeyD: ja, das ist ein korrekt startendes conky. 
<tm> Aranis: setz ich besser damit ausseinander, das hier in den channel rein kopieren und unfair den anderen gegenüber ;)
<tm> ist*
<monkeyD> Fuchs: wieso beutzt conky nicht mein .conkyrc ?
<Aranis> wie jetzt? ich dachte ich soll den ganzen text reinkopieren?!
<bekks> Aranis: In die nopaste Seite, ja.
<bekks> Aranis: Aber nicht hier in den Channel.
<Aranis> aso ok
<Aranis> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/355296/
<Aranis> gut hier der link, sorry falsch verstanden
<Fuchs> monkeyD: gib mir mal ein    ls -l ~/.conkyrc    und ein    ps aux | grep conky 
<monkeyD> ok
<Aranis> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/355298/ das ist das access log
<Aranis> das andere war das error log
<bekks> Aranis: Zeile 9 aus dem Errorlog... und die danach.
<Aranis> ja das sagt er mir das es das nicht gibt...
<Aranis> aber der ordner mit den joomladateien liegt auf var/www
<Aranis> der ordner webserver selbst hat die berechtigungen 777
<bekks> Bei 777 würde ich als Webserver auch nichts tun.
<Aranis> weil?
<bekks> Weil das eine Sicherheitslücke ist.
<bekks> JEDER, der deinen Webserver besucht, kann ihn lustig beschreiben, wie er gerade will.
<Gamoder> Ja - ich hab mich auch schon einmal geärgert: Wollte, um sicherzugehen, dass es nicht das Problem ist, die Berechtigungen auf 777 ändern mit dem Erfolg, dass nichts mehr ging
<Aranis> ja nur zuvor hat er auch nix getan und da is ma eingefallen das bei der damaligen joomlainstallation man da sirgendwie rauf drehen musste die rechte sonst hat er nxi getan
<bekks> Bei 777 würde ich alles nochmal löschen und von vorne anfangen. Und der entsprechenden Installationsanleitung folgen.
<Aranis> ok dann lösch ich halt nochmal den ordner
<Aranis> naja installationsanleitung hätte ich keine gefunden was ubuntu angeht :(
<Aranis> weiss nur von früher das es net so schlimm war
<bekks> "joomla installation ubuntu" -- ERSTER Treffer.
<bekks> Du hast nicht mal gesucht.
<tm> Aranis: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Joomla!?highlight=Pw%20Tbaustell%20Zcms
<tm> Aranis: einfach mal ins wiki schauen ;)
<tm> Aranis: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XAMPP?highlight=Pw%20Tbaustell%20Zapach
<Aranis> danke für den link aber eigentlich so hab ich das gemacht
<bekks> Da steht nichts von 777.
<tm> Aranis: anscheind nicht ;)
<Aranis> ja das war zwecks verzweiflungstat
<Aranis> den webserver müsst es ja egal sein
<Aranis> wieviel rechte wer hat... damals hat er bei der 1.5 sich aufgeregt wenn er net genug rechte hatte
<bekks> Außer, dass der offen wie ein Scheunentor ist.
<Aranis> das wollte ich halt vermeiden und man den eh nur intern erreicht... war e smir egal
<Aranis> ja nur wie gesagt den erreicht man eh nur intern...
<monkeyD> Fuchs: der sagt mir "datei oder verzeichnis nicht gefunden"
<Aranis> gut die zip datei habe ich mir von joomlaportal runtergeladen
<Aranis> und ich habe die entzippte datei dann in den ordner var/www gelegt
<Fuchs> monkeyD: dann ist kein Wunder, dass er die nicht nutzt, wenn die nicht da ist. 
<Aranis> jetzt führe den ic hdiesen befehl aus... sudo chown www-data:www-data -R /var/www/joomla 
<monkeyD> aber in meinem home verzeichnis ist die datei .conkyrc klar und deutlich da
<monkeyD> sie ist gerade selektiert
<Aranis> interessiert ihm leider nüsse :(
<Fuchs> monkeyD: offenbar nicht, sonst wuerde ls -l ~/.conkyrc   gehen 
<Fuchs> monkeyD: sicher, dass sie genau so heisst, inkl. Punkt und Gross- / Kleinschreibung? 
<monkeyD> willst du ein screenshot ? es ist da und heißt .conkyrc
<Fuchs> ein ls -la ~   in einen pastebin waere mir lieber als screenshots 
<monkeyD> ich habe eine verknüpfung meines homesverzeichnisses auf mein desktop, kann das der grund sein ?
<morgium> guten abend zusammen
<Fuchs> monkeyD: bekomme ich meine Ausgabe? 
<monkeyD> jo, mom
<Aranis> kann es sein das ich den apache wo sagen muss das er da was liegt? aber in der beschreibung würde nix stehen das man dies tun müsste
<morgium> Ich habe einen Fritz!WLAN Usb Stick N 2.4, der von ubuntu auch hervorragend erkannt wurde. ich kann auch eine verbindung zum router herstellen (bekomme eine ip per dhcp), jedoch kann ich zu nix eine verbindung herstellen. nichtmal den router kann ich pingen, geschweige denn andere pcs im LAN. mich selbst jedoch schon (ueber die per DHCP vergebene ip versteht sich). 
<Deem> Aranis: das -R muss vor die nutzer
<morgium> ich hab mal in die logs gespinkst, aber da ist nichts verdaechtiges
<Deem> Aranis: also chown -R www-data:www-data
<monkeyD> Fuchs: http://pastebin.com/p4BWrxnQ
<hated_bob> belauchtesWlan ;-)
<Fuchs> monkeyD: die gibt es erst seit sehr kurzem, oder die wurde vor sehr kurzer Zeit angepasst. Probier das noch mal. 
<Fuchs> anyway, Feierabend fuer mich, jemand anderes darf uebernehmen. 
<Aranis> sudo chown -R www-data /var/www/joomla
<Aranis> da sagt er mir auf einmal das findet er net
<Deem> Aranis: heißt der ordner denn so?
<morgium> was findet er nicht?
<monkeyD> Fuchs: was meinst du damit ? 
<Aranis> sudo chown www-data:www-data -R /var/www/Webserver so akzeptiert er es.....  der ordner ist Webserver 
<monkeyD> habe mein system meherer male neugestartet
<Deem> Aranis: wenn es den ordner joomla nicht gibt, kann er den ordner joomla auch keinem anderen nutzer zuweisen
<mvbruch> hallo kurze frage Ich habe Ubuntu 10.10 und seit gestern läuft der gdm nicht mehr ich bekomme (wenn ich startx ausführe) ich einen schwarzen Bildschirm, ausser die Maus die sehe ich
<Aranis> das ist mir schon klar
<Deem> monkeyD: er meint damit wohl, dass die datei vor kurzem verändert oder neu erstellt wurde
<Aranis> deswegen habe ich es ja auf "Webserver" ausgebessert
<morgium> mvbruch: das ist keine frage :D
<Aranis> sudo chown www-data:www-data -R /var/www/joomla  so wie gesagt nimmt er den befehl ja
<Deem> Aranis: mit "sudo chown -R user:gruppe ..." nimmt er ihn auch ;)
<Aranis> nur es macht halt leider keinen unterschied ich omm trotzdem net rauf
<monkeyD> Deem: das stimmt aber nicht, da ich sie seit 2 tagen drauf habe und seit mindestesn 10 neustart drauf habe
<morgium> Aranis: was sagt denn die access.log, error.log ?
<mvbruch> @morgium Die Frage kommt noch ;-) Wer kann helfen?
<Aranis> von apache?
<morgium> ja
<Aranis> das selbe wie vorhin
<Deem> monkeyD: 2011-03-17 22:12 .conkyrc <-- wurde aber laut uhrzeit eben verändert
<Aranis> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/355310/
<morgium> Aranis: da war ich noch nicht da, sorry
<Aranis> error
<Aranis> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/355311/ access
<Aranis> aso sorry
<monkeyD> Deem: was soll ich machen ?
<Aranis> habe auch schon probiert am apache herum zu doktoren und den pfad direkt auf webserver zu stellen mit apache restart
<Aranis> das interessiert ihm alles net grml
<Deem> Aranis: einmal ein "ls -la /var/www/" in einem pastebin bitte
<Aranis> ich bild mir ein das das damals mit der joomla 1.5 version recht einfach gegangen ist
<Aranis> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/355312/
<Deem> monkeyD: keine ahnung. musst du jemanden fragen, der sich mit dme programm auskennt. ich habe dir lediglich gesagt, was Fuchs damit wohl gemeint hat
<monkeyD> Deem: soll ich die datei löschen und nochmals erstellen ?
<Deem> Aranis: versuch das mla mit "http://domain.tld/Webserver"
<Aranis> nimmt er auch net
<Deem> Aranis: was sagt der apache denn?
<Aranis> wie kommst auf das das er darauf ansprechen soll?
<Aranis> meinst tdu mit domain das ich die ip des webservers eingebe?
<Aranis> weil so kann er ja nix sagen...
<Aranis> er weiss ja net das er angesprochen wird
<morgoth> wtf
<Aranis> so habe ich es bis jetzt immer eingegeben: 192.168.0.101/Webserver
<Aranis> ohne webserver sagt mir der apache das er arbeitet (das bekannte bildchen)
<mvbruch> wenn ich sudo gdm eingebe kommt /usr/sbin/gdm-binary: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/gio/libgiogconf.so: undefined symbol: g_desktop_app_info_lookup_get_type
<chris_osx> hi mal ne frage: kann man /boot mit ext4 formatieren, oder soll ich was anderes nehmen?
<hated_bob> monkeyD: löschen und neu erstellen und als inhalt nimmste /etc/conky/conky.conf 
<monkeyD> ok, mom
<hated_bob> halt conky aber an mit "killall -SIGUSR1 conky" wenn du da machst
<dadrc> chris_osx, Grub2 kann mit ext4 umgehen, ja
<Aranis> quark ich bin oben
<Aranis> man muss nur mit der ip ansprechen
<chris_osx> dadrc: vielen dank
<Aranis> also nur die 192.168.0.101
<Aranis> ohne webserver
<Aranis> aber warum geht das jetzt
<Aranis> da war vorher nur der apache mit ich arbeite
<Aranis> ?!?!?!? WTF
<Deem> Aranis: hast du den documentroot des apachen geändert?
<monkeyD> hated_bob: das gleiche problem
<monkeyD> ich habe nur ein schwarzes fenster mit meinen cpu daten etc...
<Aranis> ich hab einmal in der apache config was geändert und dann  wieder zurück geändert weil es sich nix getan hat
<Aranis> und habe ic hdie  index.html die in var/www liegt gelöscht
<Aranis> obs daran lag?!
<Deem> Aranis: "etwas geändert" <-- pöse
<Aranis> habe nur in der config das verzeichnis von /var/www auf var/www/Webserver geändert in der hoffnugn dsa sich was tut
<Aranis> als es kein ergebnis gebracht hatte habe ic hes zurück geändert
<hated_bob> monkeyD: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/conky da sind auch andere config's zu finden und links zu anderen config's, villeicht erwartest du einfach zu viel von der default config da
<Deem> Aranis: wenn das directory listing des apachen aktiviert ist und du die index.html in /var/www löscht, dann zeigt er dir alle verzeichnisse an, die da sind
<Aranis> mit einem apache restart
<Aranis> hm also im apache selbst habe ich net viel herum gefummelt
<Aranis> dann lag es woh an der html die ich gelöscht habe
<Aranis> ne blöde frage... wozu brauch ich denn dieses phpmyadmin das hatte ich damals nie verwendet oder installiert gehabt?!
<Deem> Aranis: das ist zum konfigurieren deines mysql servers
<Deem> Aranis: aber wenn du nicht weißt was phpmyadmin ist, solltest du ganz schnell das ding wieder abschalten oder dafür sorgen, dass da von aussen keiner drankommt, sonst is das ding schneller nicht mehr dein, als du auto sagen kannst
<Aranis> hm ok
<Aranis> hm  es lag wohl auch auf der klein gross schreibung
<Aranis> nur irgendwie komm ich jetzt net auf den adminbereich sehr interessant
<monkeyD> hated_bob: ich habe diese .conkyrc verwendet, und wie wird nicht angezeigt, überhaubtnicht !
<Frickelpit> monkeyD: mach doch mal einen screenshot von deinem desktop, nachdem du den befehl ins terminal getippt hast
<hated_bob> monkeyD: nimm mal die von ubuntuusers da (link von vorhin oben) http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/00/28/beispiel2rc.txt
<monkeyD> mom, zuerst der screenshot
<hated_bob> nano ~/.conkyrc alles löschen den text vom link makieren dann mittlere maustaste in nano einfügen und strg O, dann conky neu starten
<hated_bob> am besten im terminal starten dann siehste gleich ob da fehler kommen
<B4ckBOne> Fuchs: kannst mir mit meiner udev regel helfen .. ich kriegs nicht hin ^^
<B4ckBOne> root@tablet:/lib/udev/rules.d# cat 98-g-sensor.rules 
<B4ckBOne> SUBSYSTEMS="i2c-dev", KERNEL="i2c-?", OWNER="valentin", MODE="0666"
<B4ckBOne> oder evtl ein anderer erfahrener Ubuntu user?
<B4ckBOne> Kennt sich jemand mit udev aus?
<monkeyD> hier mein screenshot mit meinem conky problem:
<monkeyD> http://oi53.tinypic.com/1ibr0z.jpg
<Frickelpit> monkeyD: und wo ist dein problem?
<monkeyD> die .conkyrc wird nicht verwendet
<monkeyD> nur das was ihr da sieht
<Frickelpit> dann musst du die conkyrc anpassen
<Frickelpit> allerings wird da bestimmt genau das drinstehen, was da zu sehen ist
<monkeyD> aber ich kann nichtmals die conkyrc von wiki ubuntu sehen
<Frickelpit> monkeyD: was hast du eigentlich vor?
<monkeyD> ich will nicht dieses schwarze teil haben was man da seiht
<hated_bob> monkeyD: ich seh da 2 conky prozesse deswegen kill die mal und starte conky mal neu
<hated_bob> also auf dem bild
<monkeyD> hated_bob: wie ?
<monkeyD> ich habe neugestartet
<Frickelpit> monkeyD: da du den prozeß im terminal aufgerufen hast, reicht ein einfaches strg+c
<monkeyD> ok, jetzt habe ich nur ein conky da stehen
<monkeyD> aber trozdem witd die .conkyrc nicht benutzt
<Frickelpit> monkeyD: was steht in der ersten zeile in der conkyrc _nach_ dem abschnitt TEXT?
<monkeyD> geht das etwas genauer ?:)
<monkeyD> meinst du:
<monkeyD> TEXT
<monkeyD> SYSTEM ${hr 2}     ?
<monkeyD> ...
<Frickelpit> schreib mal dahinter irgendein wort
<Frickelpit> foo oder bla
<monkeyD> TEXT   blabla SYSTEM ${hr 2}   ?
<Frickelpit> z.B. aber nach TEXT einmal enter drücken
<monkeyD> habe ich gemacht:
<monkeyD> TEXT
<monkeyD> blabla
<monkeyD> SYSTEM...
<monkeyD> gepeischert und conky neugestartet aber nichts
<Frickelpit> nur TEXT als einzelne zeile
<monkeyD> wie meinst du da ?
<monkeyD> ist das da obnen falsch ?
<Frickelpit> hast du den inhalt deiner jetzigen conkyrc mal gepastet?
<monkeyD> ja, habe ich 
<Mac40DO> Hallo! Ich will ein paar Pakete downgraden. Wie kann ich alle verfügbaren Versionen eines Paketes anzeigen lassen?
<Cyber1005> huhu wie kann ich unter lucid die neue dosbox verwenden?
<monkeyD> Frickelpit: ich verwende genau diese hier http://www.sirius-a.de/tutorials/conky.html
<Frickelpit> Mac40DO: wenns aus einem PPA kommt, z.B. mit apt-cache policy <paket>
<Mac40DO> Frickelpit: Leider lein ppa
<Frickelpit> monkeyD: offensichtlich nicht
<Frickelpit> Mac40DO: probier es trotzdem mal damit
<Mac40DO> Frickelpit: Dach, geht! Danke!!!!
<Mac40DO> Doch
<monkeyD> ich reinstalliere mal conky
<monkeyD> und diesmal packe ich meine.conkyrc nicht in meiner verknüpfung meines homeordners
<Frickelpit> monkeyD: was soll die neuinstallation bringen?
<monkeyD> ich habe conky mit dem softwarecenter installiert, diesmal versuche ich das nur mit apt-get install conky
<k1l> monkeyD: das ist gehopst wie gesprungen
<Frickelpit> monkeyD: das eine ist genau wie das andere aus dem gleichen repo
<k1l> monkeyD: für welche version von conky und welche anderen vorraussetzungen muss denn diese config von der seite da erfüllen. frag dich lieber mal das
<monkeyD> ich habe sonst keine andere idee
<Frickelpit> monkeyD: da kannste genau so sagen, dass du diesmal das wasser nicht aus der küche holst, sondern aus dem bad
<k1l> monkeyD: du hast keine ahnung, das ist das problem
<monkeyD> war ich je arrogant zu sagen das ich ahnung habe ?
<k1l> monkeyD: nein, aber wenn die methode: copy&paste nicht funktioniert, dann muss man halt mal gucken was man da genau macht
<k1l> der autor deiner wunsch-config gibt ja keine hinweise, was sonst noch gebraucht wird etc.
<monkeyD> k1l: ich habe sie auf meiner virtualmashin drauf und sie funxt dort einmalig, wollte mich sogar mit der syntax auseinandersetzen
<monkeyD> ich habe aber vorher
<monkeyD> mit der wiki conf ein test gemacht
<monkeyD> aber da liefs auch nicht
<Frickelpit> conky funktioniert wie man gesehen hat
<Frickelpit> monkeyD: du könntest mal parallel dazu eine neue conkyrc anlegen und die mit conky -c .conkyrc1 starten
<monkeyD> aber wieso hat conky auch hier probleme mit der ubunu wiki .conkyrc
<monkeyD> wenn ich ls -l ~/.conkyrc  eintippe, sagt mir linux das die datei oder das verzeichnis nicht gefunden werden kann 
<monkeyD> obwohl ich sie im homeverzeichnis gepackt habe 
<monkeyD> why ?
<Frickelpit> tipp mal pwd ins terminal
<monkeyD> ok jetzt steht da /home/username
<Frickelpit> ok, du bist in deinem homeverzeichnis, also sollte er die datei auch finden
<Frickelpit> allerdings nicht mit ls -l
<Frickelpit> -l zeigt nur die sichtbaren dateien an, mach mal ein ls -la
<monkeyD> ok, versteh aber trozdem nicht wieso er das nicht findet
<Deem> monkeyD: ls -a
<monkeyD> ach so ok
<monkeyD> -l -a und -la findet auch nichts
<Frickelpit> paste die ausgabe bitte
<monkeyD> ls: Zugriff auf /home/mamashi/.conkyrc nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<Frickelpit> nur ein ls -la
<monkeyD> ok, mach ich, aber komisch weil ich das auf meiner virtualmashine genau so installiert habe, mom paste ich mal
<k1l> monkeyD: welches ubuntu nutzt du denn?
<monkeyD> 10.10
<monkeyD> hier mein ls -la:
<monkeyD> http://pastebin.com/FRaQUa6s
<Frickelpit> -rw-r--r--  1 mamashi mamashi  5474 2011-03-17 23:26 .conkyrc
<Frickelpit> zeile 14
<monkeyD> jo, ist das ein fehler ?
<Frickelpit> maybe pebkac
<monkeyD> pebkac ?
<koegs> was passiert, wenn du conky mit "conky -c /home/mamashi/.conkyrc" startest?
<monkeyD> versuch ich mal
<panis> nabend zusammen
<monkeyD> Conky: Invalid configuration file '/home/mamashi/.conkyrc'
<panis> kennt sich wer gut mit Gwibber aus?
<k1l> ,frag? panis 
<shetlandpony> panis: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<panis> gwibber zeigt bei facebook nur alte einträge
<panis> aktuellster eintrag ist 57 Tage her, was da los?
<Cyber1005> ist es ein problem wen ich die dosbox von maverick in lucid installiere?
<koegs> sieht so aus als könnte der nix mit deiner config anfangen läd deswegen evtl. die standard-config
<monkeyD> aber aber ... das ist die selbe wie auf meiner virtualmashine
<panis> hab cache und und confdir gelöscht und gwibber neu installiert, alles neu eingerichtet und immer da gleiche
<monkeyD> ich versuchs nochmal mit der wiki ubuntu .conkyrc !!!
<koegs> ich tippe auch eher auf PEBKAC, weil mit dem beispiel aus deiner seite hatte ich das in 5 min laufen :D
<k1l> also ich habe es grade bei nem 10.04 in vbox probiert. die standard conkyrc aus dem artikel nimmt er. aber die von monkeyD  nicht.
<koegs> k1l: echt? die hatte ich heute während der arbeit mal kurz ausprobiert, ging bis auf die fehlenden Symbole
<monkeyD> aber diese conkyrc benutze ich gerade auf meine VM und die funxt einmalig
<panis> argl - danke k1l, hat sich erledigt, Bedinerfehler *sorry*
<panis> vielleicht geh ich einfach mal pennen, n8 jungs und mädels
<monkeyD> JETZT GEHT DIE STANDARD conkyrc :)
<monkeyD> so jetzt verusch ich meine conkyrc die ich runtergeladen habe zum laufen zu bringen
<monkeyD> muss gehen da ich sie gerade nutze
<koegs> grad noch mal schnell in der VM hier probiert, geht per copypasta, wenn ich die zweite CPU rausnehme
<koegs> also aus der config
<monkeyD> wie hast du das rausgepakt bzw was hast du als kommentar gemacht ?
<koegs> die zeile mit cpu 2, weil meine VM nur eine CPU hat
<koegs> naja, bin mal weg, gn8
<monkeyD> ich habe nichts weggelassen aber es geht aufeinmal 
<monkeyD> wieso nur ?
<koegs> PEBKAC, google mal danach
 * koegs ist endgültig weg
#ubuntu-de 2011-03-18
<Guest17609> hey if i have something like that in a c code:   int bla functionname (arguments);  what is that called?
<Guest17609> bla ?
<Guest17609> i mean what is the phenomenon here 
<Guest17609> its not a normal function, it is a special defined function that links to a header file where bla is defined
<alamar> first, its #ubuntu-DE, second it's a linux channel regarding ubuntu related problems, third without the exact code nobody can help you, fourth use a nopaste for the original code
<stefanhol_> Guten Morgen
<stefanholtinov_> Ist jemand online?
<stefanhol> Hallo madbrain
<stefanhol> Kannst Du mir eine kurze Frage beantworten?
<stefanhol> hallo!
<stefanhol> Ist hier vielleicht jemand, der mir kurz helfen kann?
<horstle> guten morgen
<horstle> ich hab hier ne nvidia-grafikkarte und nen tft, der per displayport betrieben wird. wenn ich jetzt ubuntu von cd/usb-stick boote, dann hab ich tolle grafikfehler, die ein arbeiten unmöglich machen. wie löse ich das am besten? gibt es alternative grafiktreiber, die ich da testen kann?
<horstle> oder kann ich sogar gleich die proprietären treiber laden? wann ja, dann wie?
<Fuchs> ,nvidia? horstle 
<shetlandpony> horstle: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<horstle> Fuchs: inwiefern soll mir das jetzt bei ner live-session helfen?
<Fuchs> horstle: nun, da sind alle Moeglichkeiten zur Installation aufgelistet, auch die via Terminal. Wenn Du also z.B. irgendwie via ssh auf die Kiste kommst ...
<Fuchs> horstle: ansonsten bleibt wohl wenig bis auf   1) einen Monitor via VGA / DVI anschliessen oder  2) das Live System zu remastern, damit der nvidia Treiber dabei ist
<horstle> hm, is denn ssh standardmässig bei ner live-session von aussen erreichbar?
<Fuchs> nein. Siehst Du in dem Fall gar nichts auf dem Schirm? 
<horstle> naja, kaum was
<horstle> ne konsole öffnen würde evtl gerade noch so gehen
<Fuchs> das wuerde schon mal reichen, um den Treiber zu installieren via Paketverwaltung 
<Fuchs> weil Du dann eigentlich blind die Befehle aus dem Wikiartikel abtippen kannst 
<horstle> wie wäre denn der befehl, um ssh von aussen erreichbar zu machen?
<Fuchs> komplizierter. Da muesstest Du erst den sshd installieren und starten, ggf. noch konfigurieren
<horstle> aso
<Fuchs> also an sich  sudo apt-get install openssh-server && sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart 
<Fuchs> in der Hoffnung, dass die Standardkonfiguration ein wenig offen ist 
<Fuchs> vermutlich wuerdest Du Dir das Leben sehr viel einfacher machen, wenn Du kurz einen Monitor direkt via VGA/DVI anschliessen wuerdest, wenn irgendwie die Moeglichkeit besteht. 
<horstle> hm, wenn ich die propr. treiber installiere, reicht da ein neustart von x oder muss da das ganze system nen reboot machen?
<Fuchs> an sich sollte ein Neustart von X reichen, der muesste das Modul dann automatisch laden. Einziges Problem koennte ein derzeit aktiver nouveau-Treiber sein 
<Fuchs> das wird dann etwas schwieriger, weil der laesst sich dank KMS dann nicht einfach so entladen, das wuerde ein reboot nach sich ziehen. Dann hoffe ich, dass das ein persistentes Livesystem ist. 
<[eXception]> hallo
<[eXception]> ich würde gerne eigene shortcuts in meienr terminal definieren... wie geht das?
<Frickelpit> [eXception]: mit aliase
<[eXception]> (z.B. strg+L für 10 leerzeichen)
<Frickelpit> oder meinst du tastenshortcuts?
<[eXception]> ja tasten
<Frickelpit> sollte eigentlich in den einstellungen möglich sein
<[eXception]> wo in einstellungen?
<[eXception]> da gibt es nur vordefinierte aktionen
<[eXception]> gibt es nicht irgendwie ein superterminal mit mehr funktionen?
<Frickelpit> und du kannst keine neuen anlegen?
<[eXception]> nein
<Frickelpit> dann schau mal, ob du die global unter System - Einstellungen - Tastenkombinationen anlegen kannst
<[eXception]> global will ich nicht
<[eXception]> will nur im terminal
<hdp> Von welchem Terminalemulator sprichst du eigentlich?
<[eXception]> standart in gnome
<[eXception]> standard
<[eXception]> oder yakuake
<[eXception]> ich würd mir auch einen neuen isntallieren wenn es einen gibt, der sowas kann...
<[eXception]> oh ... bind -p
<[eXception]> ist das was ich suche?
<[eXception]> oder das? http://www.faqs.org/docs/bashman/bashref_100.html#SEC107
<bazZ224> moin
<bazZ224> ist jemand da?
<Frickelpit> nein
<bazZ224> ist niemand da?
<overlook> ja
<bazZ224> ok super dann frag ich mal nach niemandem, ich möchte meine ubuntu vm box remote per putty administrieren
<Frickelpit> ,frag? bazZ224
<shetlandpony> bazZ224: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<bazZ224> hehe hast ja recht pony
<Frickelpit> ,bot? bazZ224
<shetlandpony> bazZ224: ich bin ein bot ;p
<koegs> auf ubuntu openssh-server installieren und im router port 22 weiterleiten bzw. nen anderen port auf port 22 umbiegen
<bazZ224> ah ok
<bazZ224> wenn ich bereits per ssh drauf zugreifen aus meinem netz dann is doch open ssh richtig eingerichtet auf der box oder?
<overlook> ja
<bazZ224> ok schonmal ein schritt weiter
<bazZ224> so
<bazZ224> nun möchte ich den port auf meinem speedport forwarden
<bazZ224> finde aber die vm in meiner liste nicht...
<bazZ224> reicht es wenn ich den port auf den vm server leite?
<overlook> hat die vm die selbe ip wie der host?
<foxit> hallo
<bazZ224> nein
<bazZ224> ist bridget
<overlook> dann forwarede doch einfach port 22 auf diese ip ...
<bazZ224> jo
<bazZ224> leider geht das in dem sch***eiss speedport router nicht
<bazZ224> echte drecksteile...
<overlook> warum nicht?
<bazZ224> ach der hat nur ein vorgefertigtes drop down auswahlmenü
<bazZ224> um den rechner auszuwählen
<overlook> wow :) welcher speedport ist es?
<bazZ224> 504v
<bazZ224> hab zur zeit 16000 nur
<bazZ224> ich ärger mich immer wieder über diese ätzende t-online technik
<bazZ224> nützt nix
<bazZ224> da muss ich durch
<Frickelpit> das ist auch nur ein AVM
<overlook> alternative firmware?
<bazZ224> oh warte mal
<bazZ224> ich hab was gefunden
<bazZ224> naja alternativ hab ich noch nen asus mit ddwrt
<bazZ224> zwei stück um genau zu sein
<bazZ224> doch leider sind die ohne modem
<bazZ224> und da dachte ich mir fehlerquellen ausschliessen und einfach den speedport nehmen
<bazZ224> :-(
<morgoth> moi
<morgoth> n
<bazZ224> ich glaub ich habs
<overlook> ist es so, dass in dem drop-down nur DHCP-Clients drin stehn?
<overlook> oh:)
<bazZ224> und zwar
<bazZ224> ich musste die vm erstmal eintragen bzw hinzufügen
<bazZ224> und dann erschien er im dropdown
<bazZ224> kotz
<overlook> :)
<morgoth> ich kann per wlan zwar zum router connecten (dhcp vergibt ip, setzt gateway/dns richtig), aber keine verbindungen herstellen (nichtmal router kann ich pingen, oder andere geräte im LAN). unter anderen OS' funktioniert alles problemlos, stick ist ein Fritz!WLAN usb n 2.4
<morgoth> hab auch mal versucht ddefault route neu zu setzen, eth0 (kabel) zu deaktivieren, kein ergebnis.
<bazZ224> so jetzt klappt es und ich komm per putty remote drauf
<bazZ224> nun noch eine kleine frage
<bazZ224> wie mache ich das ganze noch sicherer?
<bazZ224> gibt es da was? denn ich hab ja den port geöffnet.
<overlook> naja, da gibts mehrere moeglichkeiten.
<overlook> am einfachsten zb. ist es (was nicht wirklich sicher ist) den standart port am WAN-Interface nicht auf 22 zu stellen, sondern irgendwo ueber 32000
<bazZ224> hm
<bazZ224> das is dann portumleitung?
<overlook> ja, je nachdem welches "wording" der speedport da gewaehlt hat :)
<bazZ224> jep
<bazZ224> und das is nich so sicher?
<overlook> also "leite ext. port 32123 auf internen port 22 bei vm-ip um"
<overlook> nunja, es ist keine zusaetzliche sicherheit. eher nur eine erste methode etwaige portscanner den ssh-server nicht zu "finden"
<bazZ224> jo
<bazZ224> ok
<overlook> am sichersten ist es, denke ich, wenn du ein VPN aufziehst.
<bazZ224> perfekt
<bazZ224> dann sind wir jetzt bei dem thema das auch brennt bei mir
<bazZ224> und zwar
<bazZ224> ich wollt ein pptp vpn aufbauen
<bazZ224> doch leider unterstütz mein speedport kein vpn passthrough
<bazZ224> wie bau ich mir nun mein vpn auf?
<bazZ224> hast du nen tip?
<overlook> da macht dir der speedport wohl wirklich einen strich durch die rechnung. aber ich kenne das geraet nicht so gut..vielleicht gibt es einen umweg
<TheInfinity> einen router kaufen und deinen sondermüll-pseudo-router wegwerfen. oder je nach speedport selbigen mit eigener firmware ausstatten.
<dadrc> Einen eigenen VPN-Server in die DMZ stellen könnte gehen, oder?
<bazZ224> es gibt wohl auch kein anderen speedport von der telekom
<bazZ224> der vpn passthrough unterstütz
<bazZti> test
<bazZti> so hab ma den irc client gewexelt
<Deem> ,test? bazZti 
<shetlandpony> bazZti: Hilfe ein test! und ich hab nicht gelernt!
<bazZti> O_o
<overlook> :
<Frickelpit> oder
<bazZti> naja und nu?
<Frickelpit> ,tests? bazZti
<shetlandpony> bazZti: Client-Tests sollten im allgemeinen Interesse in #test stattfinden. #botwar ist fuer allgemeine Bot-Tests. Nutze #ubuntu-de-bot fuer Fragen zum Bot und zum Fuettern des Infobots. Danke!
<Deem> Frickelpit: das is ja ne pöse falle :D
<overlook> bazZti: Bist Du sicher, das der speedport kein vpn-passthr. kann?
<morgoth> einer ne idee bzgl. meines problems? ich verbinde mit dem network manager von gnome, weil iw nicht installiert ist... kann ich mit iwconfig alleine eine wlan verbindung herstellen?
<bazZti> jep bin mir sicher
<bazZti> kein speedport von der telekom kann vpn
<bazZti> selbst wenn ich jetzt nen ddwrt nehme kann ich kein vpn aufbauen...glaub ich
<Deem> morgoth: türlich kann man das. der nm benutzt nichts anderes dafür
<overlook> doch.
<Deem> speedport? is dasn dlink?
<bazZti> gute frage
<overlook> avm
<bazZti> das weiss ich leider nicht
<Deem> speedport avm?
<Deem> pffff
<bazZti> ne fritzbox würde abhilfe schaffen oder nen lancom cisco
<Deem> ich dachte avm stellt nur fritzboxen her...
<bazZti> etc
<bazZti> doch im hausgebrauch leider nicht erschwinglich
<overlook> sorry, ist doch ein "Arcadyan"
<Deem> also ich hab zu hause nen dlink router mit ddwrt
<overlook> (lt. wiki)
<Deem> wenn ich jetzt zu hause wäre, könnt ich dir sagen, ob der vpn kann oder nicht
<morgoth> den habe ich auch deem, und er kann es
<morgoth> dir-615 d3
<bazZti> @morgoth welchen?
<morgoth> dlink dir-615 d3 mit dd-wrt
<bazZti> aso
<bazZti> naja ich hab nen speedport w504v
<bazZti> dazu noch gemiete von der telekom
<hated_bob> gibt wohl W504V Typ A / Typ B
<bazZti> :-(
<hated_bob> gib den scheiß zurück und hol dir was richtiges
<morgoth> ich finde das alles etwas unuebersichtlich um sich einzulesen, wireless und linux.. auf linux-wireless wird gesagt dass der carl9710 treiber angebl. besser mit meinem stick funktioniert
<bazZti> dafür braucht man geld
<morgoth> aber wie aktiviere ich den, ist das ein kernelmodul und beim default kernel dabei?
<bazZti> hab ich mir leider nicht ausgesucht. denn ohne moos nix los
<morgoth> der speedport ist halt auch richtig teuer
<bazZti> 2,50 monatlich
<bazZti> geht so
<morgoth> fuer das geld gibts 2 linksys wg54gl
<morgoth> naja wenn man ihn kauft kostet er 80 euro rund
<bazZti> nutze halt auch home entertain
<bazZti> und 16000 er leitung
<bazZti> dafür braucht man halt den 504 mindestens
<bazZti> hat jemand nagios erfahrung?
<overlook> :) so viele baustellen bei dir ;) ... wofuer willst du es denn einsetzen?
<morgoth> vermutlich zum monitoring hochkomplexer it-infrastrukturen.
<bazZti> werde bei mir homeautomation einrichten
<bazZti> inklusive überwachungskamera
<morgoth> und dann kein geld fuern router?
<morgoth> was sollen die denn ueberwachen
<morgoth> lol
<bazZti> bei uns wurde eingebrochen
<bazZti> und in der gegend überhaupt sehr beliebt
<morgoth> oh, das tut mir leid
<bazZti> naja macht nix
<bazZti> doch dagegen möchte ich mich schützen
<horstle> Fuchs: ich hab mir jetzt ne live-cd "geremastered", ma schaun obs klappt
<overlook> da hilft aber kein nagios.
<morgoth> waer da ein sicherheitsschloß mit entsprechenden fenstern und eine diebstahlversicherung die vernuenftigere alternative?
<bazZti> zudem werde ich eine homematic anlage installieren
<hated_bob> bazZti: schau dich mal bei tp-link um wenn du wenig geld hast aber da kannste dir für ne kleine mark (euro) was richtiges kaufen
<bazZti> danke für den tip
<hated_bob> nen shop der die dinger billig vertickt hab ich auch noch
<bazZti> frage ist ob die tp-link auch mit home entertain funktionieren
<bazZti> zeig mal bitte
<Frickelpit> könnte man die diskussion bitte nach offtopic verlagern?
<bazZti> warum?
<Frickelpit> weil es momentan mit ubuntusupport nichts am hut hat
<horstle> so, das hat natürlich nicht funktioniert. es hab gleich mal nen kernel panic weil root fs nicht gemountet werden konnte
<bazZti> ich bekomm bei der nagios installation einen fehler
<bazZti> root@lilo:~/downloads/nagios-3.2.3# make install-config
<bazZti> make: *** [install-config] Fehler 1
<bazZti> root@lilo:~/downloads/nagios-3.2.3# make install-config
<bazZti> make: *** [install-config] Fehler 1
<TheInfinity> bazZti: nagios ist nichts für anfänger. -> geh install log lesen :)
<horstle> und warum make?
<horstle> gibts das nicht in den repos?
<bazZti> ich halte mich an den quick install guide
<bazZti> http://nagios.sourceforge.net/docs/3_0/quickstart-ubuntu.html
<bazZti> usr/bin/install -c -m 775 -o nagios -g nagios -d /usr/local/nagios/etc
<bazZti> usr/bin/install: Ungültiger Anwender ânagiosâ
<bazZti> das steht auch noch da
<bazZti> root@ubuntu:~/downloads/nagios-3.2.3# make install-config
<bazZti> usr/bin/install -c -m 775 -o nagios -g nagios -d /usr/local/nagios/etc
<bazZti> usr/bin/install: Ungültiger Anwender ânagiosâ
<bazZti> make: *** [install-config] Fehler 1
<Frickelpit> ,paste? bazZti
<shetlandpony> bazZti: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<Frickelpit> bazZti: weißt du, was du da machst oder tippst du nur die befehle ab?
<bazZti> ich tipp ab
<bazZti> is ne test vm für mich
<bazZti> also einfach um mal bissl anzufangen damit
<bazZti> learning by doing
<Frickelpit> falscher weg
<bazZti> ok das heisst ebook nehmen und lesen oder was?
<Frickelpit> learning by doing bedeutet, lesen und sich mit der materie beschäftigen und nicht einfach was per c&p zu machen
<bazZti> geht so
<bazZti> ich komm mit der methode auch klar
<bazZti> häufig
<Frickelpit> und du kennst auch alle befehle mit allen optionen auswendig?
<bazZti> wenn ich mich mit jeder materie beschäftige für dich ich mich mal interessiert habe dann reicht mein leben nicht aus.
<bazZti> dafür gibs das internet
<bazZti> google ist mein freund
<TheInfinity> bazZti: funktioniert bei weniger komplexer software sicher. nagios ist nun mal aber etwas mehr als nur "bastel bastel - ah geht"
<joschi> bazZti: ubuntu bietet fertige nagios-pakete. nur so nebenbei.
<bazZti> ok
<bazZti> das ist natürlich nen wort infinity
<bazZti> ok danke joschi
<bazZti> es war ja auch nur ein versuch
<bazZti> ich teste vieles mal an und verwerfe es wieder nach kurzer zeit wenn ich es für nicht sinnvoll erachte
<Frickelpit> sieh es als gutgemeinter tipp
<bazZti> jo danke dir pit
<bazZti> nun schock ich euch mal, kennt jemand nen gute ubuntu learning buch das recht klein und kompakt ist?
<Frickelpit> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Startseite :P
<Frickelpit> passt in jedes display rein ;)
<bazZti> und vielleicht eins das wie ein buch aufgebaut ist und kapitel für kapitel vorgeht? ^^
<bazZti> hehe
<Frickelpit> http://openbook.galileocomputing.de/ubuntu/ das denke ich ist recht gut
<bazZti> hab zu hause zwar schon nen linux buch aber das ist irgendwas um die 1000 seiten dick
<bazZti> :-(
<bazZti> ach das hab ich schonmal gesehn
<koegs> ist immer noch was für den offtopic-kanal
<bazZti> wieso?
<bazZti> thx pit
<koegs> nimms nicht böse, für geplauder und gedanken (über bücher) ist der offtopic besser geeignet, hier gehts um harte fragen :)
<bazZti> alles klar ;-)
<bazZti> gibt es dafür nen chan?
<bazZti> nel?
<Frickelpit> ,ot?
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Frickelpit> da ;)
<bazZti> perfekt
<derLars> Moin
<derLars> ich möchte mir einen neuen PC anschaffen. Ich nutze den PC zur Entwicklung von Scripten und div Open Office Anwendungen. Bildbearbeitung ist ebenfalls ein Thema aber nicht im Bereich eines Profi Grafikers. Ich nutze Gimp dafür. Worauf sollte ich bei dem Ausstattung also mehr wert legen, eher mehr Prozessor Power oder viel RAM?
<TheInfinity> ,offtopic? derLars
<shetlandpony> derLars: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<koegs> beides, aber hardware-beratung ist eher drüben :)
<derLars> ups, ok
<spionspion> umm, ich hab mein sudo geschrottet. hab aus der erinnerung die sudoers (mittels sudo visudo) editiert, aber offenbar hab ich mich irgendwie falsch erinnert
<ppq> oh oh :)
<spionspion> wenn ich das mittels sudo visudo bereinigen will bekomm ich "Sorry, user thomas is not allowed to execute '/usr/sbin/visudo' as root on box.
<spionspion> "
<Frickelpit> spionspion: boote per live cd und bring das wieder in ordnung
<ppq> spionspion: starte im recoverymodus, dann kriegst du ne rootshell
<ppq> ja oder live-cd, genau
<spionspion> ah, in der panik garnicht dran gedacht, probier ich gleich.
<spionspion> danke
<ppq> viel erfolg, und guck vorher was du.. hmpf.
<northalpha> hallo zusammen, wer mag mir vor dem mittag mal helfen in bezug aug hw beschleunigung von ati grakas unter ubuntu?
<TheInfinity> ,frag? northalpha
<shetlandpony> northalpha: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<dreamon__> Will von LIVECD das Temperatur applet aufrufen, hab "computertemp" installiert.. Leider läßt es sich nicht als applet hinzufügen(fehlt in der Liste) Kann man das von der Konsole aus starten?
<northalpha> wie schaffe ich hw beschleinigung mit der libva?
<dadrc> dreamon__, einmal das Panel neustarten hilft normalerweise: killall gnome-panel
<spionspion> Frickelpit & ppq , alles wieder gut :)
<northalpha> ich habe soweit die howtos durch
<spionspion> äh moment, doch nicht
<spionspion> hab die änderung rückgängig gemacht und geht nun trotzdem nicht .,.. mm
<northalpha> die lbva von Splitted-Desktop installiert etc. aber ich habe nur einen beschränkten vainfo output
<northalpha> siehe http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399995/
<dreamon__> dadrc, Guter Tip.. leider zeigt ers im Hinzufügen dialog immer noch nicht an. (ist es normal das er das panel ohne es aufzurufen sofort wieder anzeigt?)
<dadrc> dreamon__, ja, das Panel ist als wichtiger Bestandteil von Gnome eingetragen und wird daher automatisch neu gestartet
<dadrc> und dreamon__: komisch, bei mir taucht es nach einem Panelneustart auf. Gerade getestet.
<northalpha> keiner eine idee?
<olli_> Moin, ich habe einen vserver mit einem kernel, bei dem einige Funktionen  fehlen die ich benötige, und aufgrund fehlender Kernel sources, kann ich mir die Module nicht bauen. Kann ich mir jetzt einfach einen neuen anderen Kernel kompilieren, oder startet mein System dann nicht mehr? Ich meine Xen ist das Hostsystem
<spionspion> bzgl sudoers, seltsamerweise wollte es nicht und nicht funktionieren mit der sudoers in originalzustand, jetzt hab ich einen extra eintrag für mich als user gemacht, nun gehts wieder
<ppq> spionspion: warst wohl nicht mehr in der admin gruppe *vermut*
<spionspion> das dacht ich auch
<spionspion> grad gecheckt und ich bin noch drin
<horstlee> hi
<horstlee> Fuchs: fyi, ich hab nun doch die variante mitm dvi-kabel genommen. natty alpha 3 wollte auch nicht so recht vom usb-stick booten...
<horstlee> musste das gute alte dvd-lw herhalten :D
<horstlee> cya
<podpod> hi, ich hab 10.10 als live system gestartet, nach einer weile ist kein mousecursor mehr zu sehen. ist es heilbar?
<olli_> gibt es eine Möglichkeit entfernte Dateisysteme einzubinden, die unabhängig von Kernel und Modulen sind? Ich kann auf dem vserver scheinbar nichts am Kernel verändern, und ich muss Speicherplatz auslagern auf einen anderen Server.. ftp und ähnliches bringt mir dabei nichts da es quasi 'on-the-fly' auf den anderen Server rüber muss aufgrund extrem wenig Speicherplatz
<alamar> sshfs? 
<olli_> benötigt leider fuse, oder gibt es fuse als reines userspace tool?
<alamar> lol ohne fuse? 
<olli_> sshfs funktioniert komplett ohne fuse?
<alamar> nein, ich war amüsiert bei dem fakt dass du komplett ohne fuse arbeiten willst
<TheInfinity> olli_: ohne fuse und ohne andere module der art kannst du das vergessebn
<olli_> von wollen kann da leider keine Rede sein, die Hunde von  Anbieter haben das garantiert mit Absicht alles ausgeschlossen damit man extra n größeren Server kauft bei denen
<TheInfinity> olli_: mach ne nacht durch und schiebs da rüber
<olli_> wenn ich die Kernel Sources vom original Kernel nicht habe, kann ich das fuse Modul mit einem ähnlichen Kernel einfach nachkompilieren, und dann mit meinem existierenden verwenden?
<olli_> ich bin da sehr epicht das hinzubekommen
<davidek> moin! ich hab mir mit gparted eine ntfs partition erstellt. die sollte eigentlich 200 GB bzw. 186,26 GiB groß sein. gparted rundet aber auf 195,35 GB bzw. 181,93 Gib ab, so dass es glatt auf die zylinder geht. aber ist das normal, dass das so viel ist? ich hatte dabei eher an ein paar MB höchstens gedacht??
<ppq> *kopfkratz* das mit dem runden ist doch optional, machs doch aus. ist kein problem.
<ppq> oder probiers mal manuell mit fdisk und mkfs.ntfs, evtl. ist das ne macke von gparted
<davidek> ne ich glaube inzwischen ich habe beim umrechnen von Mebi zu Gibi nen fehler gemacht
<ppq> ahjo. immer 2014 nech
<ppq> *1024 :D
<alamar> olli_: bringt dir auf einem vserver nichts
<alamar> du kannst keine kernel module laden
<alamar> also bei einem oslevel virtualisiertem zumindest, was das gängige ist
<olli_> alamar, also habe ich praktisch keine Möglichkeiten den Speicherplatz zu erweitern außer den Kram regelmäßig per ftp und konsorten hochzuladen?
<dreamon__> dadrc, Habs nochmal gemacht.. jetzt gings! danke
<Basti099> Tag zusammen
<Basti099> nutzt wer von euch winssh?
<[eXception]> hi
<Basti099> wenn ich mir über einen normalen user via su root rechte hole werde ich bei winssh im file transfer clienten trotzdem in dem home verzeichniss festgehalten weiss jemand von euch abhilfe?
<[eXception]> wenn ich in die syslog.conf folgende zeilen eintrage:  *.*;auth,authpriv.none;local0.none      -/var/log/syslog , local0.* /var/log/php.log
<[eXception]> wird trotzdem alles in die /var/log/syslog geloggt
<[eXception]> warum?
<popdod> wie kann ich von einer Partition alle Daten zu der anderen kopieren? dabei sollten alle Rechte/Besitzer/SoftLinks beibehalten werden
<IceClaw> cp? :D
<IceClaw> Oder hier: http://goo.gl/465ax
<IceClaw> sudo cp -a /mnt/alt /mnt/neu  # Kopieren mit Übernahme alter Dateiinformationen und detaillierter Ausgabe 
<popdod> IceClaw, sieht gut aus
<IceClaw> Aber die sagen das selbe wie ich :)
<popdod> danke
<morgoth> hallöchen mal wieder
<morgoth> ich kann mit meinem fritz!wlan 2.4n stick unter ubuntu keine internetverbindung herstellen. er erhaelt eine ip per dhcp, setzt gw/dns  richtig, aber ich kann nix pingen ausser mich selbst
<morgoth> ist eine fri-fra-frische installation, also noch nix mit gemacht
<morgoth> ich habe auf linux-wireless gelesen, dass ich das carl9710 modul auch benutzen kann, ist das ein kernel modul? oder was hat die firmware da zu bedeuten, benoetige ich die?
<Bish> hallo, ich brauche zugriff von meinen windows rechnern auf den an den linux rechner angeschlossenen drucker, was muss ich dafuer tun? tut das cups schon alleine? oder hat dass dann auch noch was mit samba zu tun!?
<dadrc> Bish, Windows kann so direkt nichts mit Cups anfangen, da wirst du wohl noch Samba nutzen müssen, um die Drucker freizugeben
<dadrc> ,samba? Bish 
<shetlandpony> Bish, Samba ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Bish> dadrc: In reinen Linux-Netzwerken ist NFS (Network File System) eine Alternative zu Samba. Wenn es um das Freigeben eines Druckers geht, wird Samba nicht unbedingt benötigt (Ausnahme: Windows 98 als Client). Drucker können heute einfacher mit CUPS freigegeben bzw. eingebunden werden.
<morgoth> fragen wir mal anders, wie stelle ich denn per hand eine wlan-verbindung her mit iwconfig?
<Bish> morgoth: wenn du WPA hast garnicht, ansonsten iwconfig <interface> essid <ssid> channel <channel> key <channel> und so weise
<Bish> weiter*
<Bish> key <key> natuerlich
<morgoth> ok - und mit wpa? wpa-supplicant?
<morgoth> ist das in der default installation mit dabei? ich habe naemlich keinen internetzugriff (sic)
<Bish> morgoth: richtig, das ist aber auch relativ easy, du hast ein programm (wpa_passphrase) welches dir die config datei erstellt
<Bish> morgoth: kann ich dir nicht sagen bin kein ubuntu user 
<dadrc> Bish, das letzte, was ich dazu mal gelesen hab, war, dass man dann Windows einen CUPS-Treiber verpassen muss, damit alles geht
<Bish> dadrc: urghs, dann lieber doch samba
<morgoth> Bish: und das mit dem kernelmodul?
<Bish> morgoth: das kommt auf den jeweiligen chip an
<morgoth> ja, angeblich kann ich den benutzen. ist das ein kernelmodul, das dann carl9170 heißt? oder muss ich da die firmware runterladen und noch irgendwas bauen? http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/carl9170
<Bish> wieder eine sache die auf den chip an :D ich bin nochnicht langehier, ich weiss nicht was du fuern ding dirn hast
<Basti099> kennt sich von euch jemand mit winssh aus?
<morgoth> Bish: es ist der fritz!wlan 2.4n
<Guest59585> ich möchte per dhclient eth0 - eine bestimmte ip zugewiesen bekommen (vom dhcp server) wie lautet der parameter dafür nochmal ?
<Bish> Guest59585: der parameter für dhclient?
<Guest59585> Bish : jo
<Bish> dhclient eth0 ?
<Guest59585> klappt irgendwie nicht ... also du meinst dhclient eth0 192.168.1.44
<Bish> ne.
<Guest59585> ?
<Bish> dhcp soll ips verteilen, warum sollte es also eine moeglichkeit geben vom client aus eine ip zu bestimmen
<Bish> welche ip du bekommst entscheided der dhcpd
<Bish> wenn du glueck hast, kannst deinem router sagen, dass du die ip fuer den rechner haben willst, wenn nicht, dann nicht :)
<Guest59585> ok anders gefragt
<Guest59585> ifonfig 192.168.1.44 klappt
<Guest59585> hab auch zugriff auf den router
<Guest59585> komm nur nicht ins internet
<Guest59585> warum ?
<Guest59585> sorry
<Guest59585> hab was probiert
<Bish> Guest59585: well, du hast nur ne ip,wie soll deinrechner jetzt wissen wo er datenpakete hinsenden soll, wenn du ihm sagst "gehst du google.de"
<IceClaw> Netzmaske falsch? :P
<Bish> es fehlen dir routen, dnsserver,alles sachen die dhcp uebernehmen wuerde
<Basti099> nutzt jemand von euch winssh?
<Bish> Basti099: frag ne explizite frage
<Basti099> ich habe den root login verboten und hole mir root rechte via su über nen normaln benutzer
<Basti099> wie es ja auch sein sollte
<Basti099> in der shell kann ich in sämmtliche verzeichnisse gehen nur über den file transfer manager bin ich eingesperrt in dem userverzeichniss
<Basti099> ich suche eine lösung wie ich dann auch via file transfer manager in sämmtliche verz komme
<Bish> koennte es sein dass dein ssh server in ein jail gepackt wird?
<Bish> sprich.. wie heisst es noch... gechrooted wird.
<Bish> und du ob root rechte oder nicht, nicht aus dem chroot raus kommt, wenn ja wirst du dies wohl oder übel verändern müssen in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Bish> oder du loggst dich einfachdirekt von root aus ein, wüsst auch nicht warum das nicht okay sein soll
<Bish> dadrc: fyi, windows xp druckt mitcups, einwandfrei
<Basti099> der user über den ich mich einlogge der soll im chroot bleiben aber wenn ich mir root rechte hole komm ich über die konsole in jedes verz
<Basti099> nur über den file transfer manager nicht
<dadrc> Bish, interessant. wieder was gelernt.
<Basti099> aus sicherheitsgründen @bish
<Basti099> und hält das log ein bissl sauberer
<Bish> deshalb gibt es chroot.
<Bish> das manda nicht rauskommt, no matter what.
<Bish> dadrc: danke fuer den support, ich bin dannmal wieder afk :)
<Basti099> hat sich erledigt bish :)
<ppq> Basti099: wenn du mit su root wirst, trifft das nur auf die shell zu, in der du gerade bist.
<Basti099> habe in winssh einige einstellungen verändert
<Basti099> ppq ja jetzt geht der file transfer aber
<Basti099> jetz komme ich darüber auch in alle verz
<ppq> ahjo. kommt der auch mit sudo -s statt su zurecht? dann könntest du noch weiter absichern, indem du für root ein ungültiges passwort setzt (den rootaccount "deaktivierst")
<Basti099> ich habe permitroot auf no
<Basti099> also kommt über root eh keiner rein
<Basti099> und der ssh port wurde geändert
<ppq> k
<ppq> jetzt noch keyauth und die kiste ist sicher ;p
<Basti099> naja keyauth muss nit sein
<Basti099> der nutzer der die root rechte erlangen kann ist der einzige der es kann alle anderen user eh nich ich denke dann noch rauszufinden welcher user das su kommando nutzen kann is schon ne hürde :9
<Basti099> zumal allein das pw schon 200 jahre dauern würde bis es geknackt würde lach
<Basti099> :-)
<balduin> Hi ich würde gerne meine Nvidia Grafikkarte überwachen ich benötige GPU auslastung und Speichernutzung
<IchEsseDichAuf> ich weiß nicht mehr weiter, ich hab grade mein root umgezogen, nun habe ich ein problem mit grub2. beim booten bekomme ich ich error: no such device UUID (von sdc1)
<IchEsseDichAuf> ich hab grub schon nach gewissen anleitungen von ubuntuusers wiki von einen livesystem repariert
<IchEsseDichAuf> also livesystem starten, den alten root anmounten, dev sys proc davin mit bind mounten, danach chroot, und dann
<IchEsseDichAuf> grub-install /dev/sda (hier versuchte ich auch schon mal sdb), und danach die konfiguration neu generieren mit update-grub
<balduin> IchEsseDichAuf wieviel Festplatten hast du den installiert? 
<IchEsseDichAuf> nun das bringt alles nichts, grub2 sucht irgendwie immer nach sdc1
<IchEsseDichAuf> balduin: ich habe 3 festplatten, hab grub in den mbr von der ersten und der zweiten installiert,
<balduin> Hi ich würde gerne meine Nvidia Grafikkarte überwachen ich benötige GPU Auslastung und Speichernutzung hat jemand eine Idee oder ein Tool mit dem man das bewerkstelligen kann? 
<IchEsseDichAuf> versuche dann abwechselnd von ersten oder zweiten festplatte zu booten
<balduin> IchEsseDichAuf was hast du den im Boot menu eingestellt?
<balduin> sorry Bios
<IchEsseDichAuf> balduin: das ist doch egal was im bios steht, ich kann ja ohne bios das boot device auswählen
<IchEsseDichAuf> daran liegt's ja nicht, ich kann mir nicht erklären was grub den von sdc1 möchte
<balduin> IchEsseDichAuf ich mir auch nicht ;-) versuchs mal mit dem hier http://freshmeat.net/projects/supergrub/
<k1l> balduin: der nvidia treiber kann das auslesen und anzeigen
<balduin> IchEsseDichAuf Super Grub Disk ist ein Grub recovery tool das nach Grub versionen usw. sucht 
<balduin> k1l ich habe es bereits mit collectl und --import nvidia,i=1 versucht mit dem ergebnis das nicht mal beim spielen von Sauerbraten ein reaktion zu sehen ist collectl benutzt nvidia-smi befehle ich hab das auch mal mit nvidia-smi versucht aber ich komm nicht ganz klar damit
<balduin> ich habe eine GeForce 8600 GT mit prop. Treiber
<stephaaan> hallo : )
<hated_bob> IchEsseDichAuf: da die fehlermeldung mit der UUID zu tun hat würde ich da mal nachforschen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/uuid
<hated_bob> IchEsseDichAuf: ich denke grub2 erwartet die UUID von vorher aber da du umgezogen bist hat die sich wohl geändert
<IchEsseDichAuf> hated_bob: nein, die uuid ist definitiv nicht von den alten root
<balduin> IchEsseDichAuf: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_umziehen das steht aber alles in dem Artikel schau mal unter fstab nach
<IchEsseDichAuf> balduin: ich habe da schon alles ausprobiert
<IchEsseDichAuf> hated_bob: diese uuid ist von sdc1, und da ist nichts, was grub interessieren könnte
<hated_bob> IchEsseDichAuf: error: no such device: UUID  da steht: Der Start-Eintrag verwendet eine falsche UUID, die UUID hat sich für den betreffenden Datenträger zwischenzeitlich geändert oder der Datenträger mit der angegebenen UUID wurde inzwischen vom System entfernt.
<hated_bob> Der Fehler tritt in der Regel auf nachdem Änderungen an Datenträgern vorgenommen oder diese vom System entfernt wurden. 
<IchEsseDichAuf> hated_bob: ja, ich hab jetzt mal nachgeforscht, tatsächlich ist es bei mir so, dass zu dem zeitpunkt es die dritte platte für grub nicht gibt 
<IchEsseDichAuf> weil sie vom bios her "abgeschalltet" ist
<Frickelpit> ich würd mal mit blkid -g arbeiten und danach die uuid erneut kontrollieren
<IchEsseDichAuf> nun habe ich diese in bios wieder "eingeklemmt", und grub startet durch
<IchEsseDichAuf> danke, hated_bob
<balduin> Kennt jemand noch ein vielleicht graphisches Programm um die Nvidia GPU auslastung und den speicher auszulesen?
<IchEsseDichAuf> nvidea x settings?
<balduin> nein ich will dynamisch sehen wieviel speicher und was wieviel GPU zeit benötigt wird!
<IchEsseDichAuf> oh, da kann man nur die temperatur anschauen
<balduin> leider schon ;-)
<stephaaan> kurze frage - wirkt sich make modules_install irgendwie negativ im betrieb aus, wenn der kernel den selben namen wie der neue kernel hat?
<stephaaan> mir gehts eigentlich nur darum, den kernel mit tun/tap neuzubauen
<stephaaan> würd den gern jetzt schon compilieren und dann entsprechend am wochenende, wenn keine kunden drauf sind, einbauen
<stephaaan> nicht das der _jetzt_ schon nichtmehr läuft, wenn ich das abfeuer :D
<stephaaan> keiner? :)
<Deem> stephaaan: ich würde sowas nicht auf einem produktivsysterm beuane
<Deem> aber generell kann man sagen, dass ein neuer kernel erst nach einem reboot geladen wird
<stephaaan> Deem: habs schon hinbekommen
<stephaaan> in der Makefile unter EXTRAVERSION den string ändern und er kopiert alles in ein extra-verzeichnis :) 
<kempo> moin leute
<kempo> folgendes problem. hab mein root password vom server nicht mehr aber einene account mit sudo, wie kann ich das passwort vom root ändern?
<apollo13> irgendwie machst du mir angst
<apollo13> server kündigen
<davidek> ich habe eine externe usb-festplatte mit ext4 formatiert. bei automatischen einhängen bekomme ich anders als gewohnt aber keine schreibrechte auf das medium. woran mag das liegen?
<jokrebel> hi
<drakooner> heya! verwendet schon jemand die Digitale Bibliothek in Version 4?
<Frickelpit> davidek: daran, dass du nicht der benutzer der partition bist
<Frickelpit> ,chown? davidek
<shetlandpony> davidek: chown steht fuer change owner und erlaubt das Aendern des Eigentuemer-Benutzers und/oder der Eigentuemer-Gruppe von Dateien. Dies funktioniert jedoch nur bei Dateisystemen, welche die Linux-FACL (Filesystem Access-Control-List) unterstuetzen (z.B. ext2 und ext3, nicht aber FAT und NTFS). Naeheres siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chown
<davidek> ich habe das den einhängepunkt jetzt auf meinen namen gechownt. aber wenn ich die platte abstöpsele, ist der ordner und damit diese änderung verloren.
<srtu> @davidek der mountpoint ist weg nachdem du die platte einhängst? dann war das wohl net dein mountpoint, logisch oder?
<srtu> platte einstöpseln, <mkdir /mnt/platte/ > danach <mount/dev/? /mnt/platte>
<srtu> das fgragezeichen musste natürlich entsprechend anpassen
<Frickelpit> wozu?
<srtu> wozu mounten?
<Frickelpit> wozu mkdir /mnt/foo?
<srtu> um den mountpoint zu erzeugen?
<srtu> er hat ja evtl. noch mehr in /mnt liegen was er ja dann überdeckt
<srtu> und dann panik bekommt wenn der andere kram aufeinmal weg ist
<srtu> von daher ist meiner meinung nach besser nen seperaten mountpoint für die HDD zu erstellen
<Frickelpit> externe medien werden unter /media eingebunden
<Frickelpit> und das ist auch richtig so
<srtu> naja wenn die festplatte ne externe ist
<srtu> es soll auch noch interne HDD verkauft werden, hab ich gerüchteweise gehört, aber ist so oder so latte
<srtu> weil er offensichtlich net mehr da is
<davidek> doch doch
<davidek> also chown hats doch gebracht.
<davidek> das verzeichnis verschwindet beim aushängen und wird beim erneuten einhängen wieder mit den alten rechten kreiert.
<davidek> aber wer merkt sich denn den owner?
<davidek> oder sind die rechte auf dem laufwerk?
<srtu> afaik sind die im dateisystem, also ja im lw
<jokrebel> cu
<spionspion> will ich libqt3-mt-dev installieren meckert apt-get wegen unerfüllter abhängigkeiten rum: "libqt3-mt-dev : Hängt ab von: libcups2-dev soll aber nicht installiert werden
<spionspion> " , wie kann ich dem problem auf den grund gehen ? libcups2-dev ist in den quellen, läßt sich aber auch nicht installieren wegen einer andren unerfüllten abhängigkeit die zwar auch da is, sicher aber auch nicht installieren läßt , usw und sofort bis in alle ewigkeit ;)
<mrkramps> spionspion: fremdquellen aktiviert?
<spionspion> ein paar kleinigkeiten die ich nun aber extra alle rausgehauen hab
<spionspion> laut synaptic lagen die pakete an denen es hakt auch nicht in fremdquellen
<mrkramps> spionspion: universe/multiverse paketquellen aktiviert?
<spionspion> ja
<mrkramps> ubuntu version?
<spionspion> maverick
<spionspion> sind lauter dev pakete die nicht wollen..
<IchEsseDichAuf> gibts irgendwo eine manpage zu mount auf deutsch?
<k1l> ,mount? IchEsseDichAuf 
<shetlandpony> IchEsseDichAuf, mount ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount - Weitere Infos im query ...
<IchEsseDichAuf> ach mensch, der artikel ist mir zu oberflächlich
<k1l> guck mal ob manpages-de was hat.
<IchEsseDichAuf> ne, da ist nix
<k1l> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/manpages-de
<k1l> aber englisch ist nunmal das was man braucht, wenn man mehr wissen will
<IchEsseDichAuf> ja, leider.
<spionspion> mrkramps: hab mich bis zum übeltäter vorgearbeitet.... libgpg-error0 war irgendeine krumme version die alles unmöglich gemacht hat
<mrkramps> spionspion: aha… sollte man sich vielleicht mal überlegen, warum das so ist
<spionspion> das war der name des pakets: 1.10-0ubuntu2~maverick1~ppa1 und weiß mittlerweile dass das ausm kubuntu ppa is..
<mrkramps> also doch fremdquelle…
<spionspion> in der tat
<gzor> hi, weiß iergendjemand ein ersatz für live-initramfs (einen der in den ubuntu quellen ist)
<Dub-D> nabend hab da mal ne frage zu einem Wlan Problem was mich seit geraumer Zeit beschäftigt. Und zwar hab ich einen AVM Fritz Wlan USB Stick 1.1 mit TI Chipsatz. Habe den aktuellen Win XP Treiber über ndiswrapper installiert. Dieser sagt auch das er die Hardware erkannt hat und diese vorhanden ist. Soweit so gut. Wenn ich nun über Wicd nach Netzwerken scanne werden diese auch erkannt und angezeigt. Nun das Problem: sobald ich mich mit einem Netzwerk
<Dub-D> verbinden will sagt Wicd mir jedesmal das mein Passwort falsch ist. Ich weiß aber das dies korrekt ist, da wicd über meine onBoard Karte mit den gleichen Einstellungen eine Verbindung aufbaut..... Hat irgendjemand von euch eine Idee woran dies liegen kann?? Danke schon mal im voraus
<lumines> wahrscheinlich ist es einfach ein bug in ndiswrapper
<lumines> nichts ungewöhnliches, leider
<Dub-D> hab ich auch schon gedacht aber laut wiki soll es mit dem windows treiber und ndiswrapper funktionieren und er läuft ja auch baut halt nur keine verbindung auf 
<Dub-D> bzw sagt das das pw falsch sei
<Dub-D> lshw erkennt auch treiber sowie stick
<mrkramps> Dub-D: hast du nur wicd auf dem system laufen?
<Dub-D> schade :(
<ChaosZarth> hallo ihr alle hat irgendjemand ne idee wie ich aus der alt-taste ne alt_lock-taste mache?
<Dub-D> ja der netzwerk manager ist noch installiert läuft aber nicht mehr im Autostart (den benötige ich für meine UMTS Verbindung)
<mrkramps> Dub-D: könnte sein, dass es da probleme mit der parallelen installation beider netzwerkmanager gibt
<Dub-D> mmh ja hab ichmir auch schon überlegt. das verwunderliche ist halt nur das es mit meiner onBoard Karte läuft und mit dem Stick net trotz beider Manager. 
<mrkramps> funktioniert der stick denn mit NM?
<Dub-D> nein und die onBoard Karte auch nicht
<Dub-D> kann mir nur vorstellen das es irgendwie mit wpa_supplicant und dem Treiber zu tun hat 
<waza-ari> Hey all, ich kann per firefox keine youtube videos abspielen, das playerfeld ist einfach nur grau. die anderen flash-sachen funktionieren meistens (mivdeo) z.b. Installiert ist flashplayer-nonfree (bzw flashplayer-installer). Woran kann das liegen?
<waza-ari> System ist ubuntu 10.10 64bit, browser ist der aktuelle firefox ausm repo (3.6.15)
<Dub-D> naja falls jemand noch was einfällt
<dadrc> waza-ari, nur um sicherzugehen: noscript und flashblock aus? ^^
<waza-ari> dadrc: keins von beiden is installiert.
<waza-ari> Wenn ich den 64bit flashplayer nutze, erscheint nur "adobe flashplayer has crashed"
<dadrc> schade, den hätte ich sonst empfohlen, der läuft bei mir nämlich äußerst stabil.
<waza-ari> Finde ich irgendwo logs von firefox, die unter Umständen mehr verraten? ...
<bekks> waza-ari: Nein.
<bekks> Wie installierst Du den 64bit Flash Player denn?
<waza-ari> bekks: im wiki wurde eine ppa empfohlen mit nem 64bit player. Ich habe gestern allerdings auch die .so file runtergeladen und in /usr/lib/firefix/plugins gepackt...
<waza-ari> Ich hab jetzt mal alle anderen plugins wie java, quicktime, vlc, adobe reader usw deaktiviert und firefox neu gestartet. hat sich leider nichts geändert...
<Minipluto> hast du vor dem Kopieren der .so alles andere, was mit Flash zu tun hat, deinstalliert? Abgesehen davon reicht es auch, die libflashplayer.so nach ~/.mozilla/plugins zu kopieren
<waza-ari> Minipluto: ich bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher, aber ich versuche es nochmal.
<waza-ari> Minipluto: muss die so datei darin bestimmte permissions haben?
<waza-ari> crashed leider noch immer.
<Minipluto> waza-ari: die permissions sind sicher nicht egal aber man muss sie nicht ändern, wenn man die Datei dort hin entpackt
<Minipluto> ist flashplugin-nonfree, flashplugin-installer, die 64Bit-Varianten aus dem PPA deinstalliert?
<Minipluto> und hast du das Plugin aus /usr/lib/firefox/plugins wieder gelöscht?
<waza-ari> dpkg -l | grep flash => kein installiertes paket
<waza-ari> ls /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ => npnipp32.so  npnipp.so  npwrapper.nppdf.so
<waza-ari> Ich hab nach dem entpacken sicherheitshalber mal das execute-flag gesetzt... aber leider funktioniert es immer noch nicht.
<Minipluto> also das npwrapper-Teil ist afaik noch ein Überbleibsel vom 32Bit Flash-Plugin
<Minipluto> da müsste es in der Paketverwaltung ein gleichnamiges Paket geben
<waza-ari> ich hätte nspluginwrapper im Angebot
<Minipluto> ja das war es
<Minipluto> aber lass das mal drauf, das ist bei mir auch noch da und geht trotzdem
<waza-ari> mit dem löschen von diesem wrapper würde acroread mit deinstalliert werden...
<cronon> hallo. :)
<Minipluto> waza-ari: jo… man kann auch mal versuchen, vom Flashplayer die Super-Cookies zu löschen, die bleiben nämlich da, auch wenn man in FF die Cookies löscht. Siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash?highlight=Pw%20Tbaustell%20Zflash#Flash-Cookies
<shetlandpony> Minipluto's url: http://tinyurl.com/6l3kn7s | Adobe Flash › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<waza-ari> Plugin has crashed.
<waza-ari> Eventuell eine ältere Version verwenden? Wenn ich die irgendwo herbekomme...
<cronon> Wie kann ich einstellen, dass bestimmte Dateitypen mit einem bestimmten Programm geöffnet werden?
<bekks> waza-ari: Hmm, nopaste bitte mal die Ausgaben von: uname -a, file libflashplayer.so, und file file /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.15/firefox-bin
<arl4223> moin moin
<dadrc> cronon, Rechtsklick auf die Datei, Eigenschaften, Öffnen mit
<arl4223> kann mir jemand weiterhelfen wenn mein pptp VPN mich nach 0.1 Minuten mit einem "modem hungup" verabschiedet?
<cronon> dadrc: danke, kann ich so etwas auch für dateitypen einstellen, von denen ich grade gar keine datei hab?
<waza-ari> bekks: hier sind die gewünschten Angaben: http://nopaste.info/f5f0ff3239.html
<mrkramps> cronon: ja
<dadrc> cronon, nicht über die GUI, soweit ich weiß. Aber irgendwie geht es sicher. Weiß leider gerade nicht, wie.
<cronon> mrkramps: und wie mach ich das? :)
<mrkramps> cronon: ~/.local/share/applications/defaults.list bearbeiten
<bekks> waza-ari: Was Du mal machen kannst, ist, in der Konsole strace firefox zu starten und zu gucken, was da passiert beim Absturz von Flash.
<cronon> mrkramps: die gibt's bei mir nicht...
<waza-ari> bekks: strace ist zu Ende, sobald firefox fertig gestartet hat...
<mrkramps> cronon: $ find -name *defaults*.list
<cronon> mrkramps: da dauert's kurz, aber ich krieg keine ausgabe....
<mrkramps> wtf?!
<cronon> bei "find -name *defaults*.list". oder gehörte das "$" dazu?
<mrkramps> nope, war schon richtig so
<cronon> hm.
<cronon> gibt's die vlt. nur bis zu einer bestimmten Ubuntu-Version?
<mrkramps> cronon: nope, hast du evtl. noch keine benutzerspezifischen zuweisungen gemacht?
<cronon> mrkramps: meinst du das mit rechtsklick -> öffnen mit... ?
<mrkramps> cronon: ja
<cronon> das habe ich schon, ja.
<mrkramps> cronon:$ find -name mimeapps.list
<cronon> ja, die gibt's. in dem ordner wo du die defaults erwartet hast. :)
<mrkramps> dann müsste es gehen, wenn man diese bearbeitet
<cronon> wenn ich jetzt einen neuen eintrg hinzufüge, kann ihc da wildcards benutzen?
<mrkramps> cronon: nein
<cronon> also "audio/* = vlc.desktop"?
<cronon> hm.
<cronon> die reihenfolge ist nicht wichtig, oder?
<mrkramps> nein
<cronon> was bedeutet das, wenn mehrere Programme hinter einem typ stehen?
<mrkramps> cronon: der testet ein nach dem anderen, ob es installiert ist
<mrkramps> cronon: und führt mit dem ersten treffer aus
<cronon> okay, und warum hängt immer ein ".desktop" hinten dran? müsste es nicht reichen, die Befehle zu benutzen?
<mrkramps> cronon: nein, muss ein desktop entry sein
<cronon> ich kenn ".desktop" nur als dateiendung für verküpfungen... was sind dann das für dateien?
<mrkramps> cronon: /usr/share/applications oder ~/.local/share/applications enthalten die vorhandenen desktop entries der installierten programme
<cronon> ah.
<mrkramps> cronon: im prinzip sind es verknüpfungen
<cronon> in welchem ordner guckt er zuerst?
<mrkramps> zweiteren
<sgr> hi, habe gestern ubuntu 10.10 installiert und seither kann ich das theme nicht ändern. Also es werden zwar die Fensterrahmen und so geändert, aber panels und die Symbole bleiben davon frei. Weiß jemand, woran das liegen könnte?
<cronon> okay, in dem ordner sind die meisten dateien einfach nur ne datei mit der ".desktop"-Endung, aber einige haben auch das jeweilige Programmsymbol und keine Endung (ich vermute mal, einfach nur versteckt, oder?) Warum ist das so?
<mrkramps> sgr: hast du explizit das icon theme geändert?
<snooky> hi all
<sgr> mrkramps: was heißt explizit! unter Erscheinungsbild
<cronon> snooky: hi. :)
<snooky> ist es möglich ein upgrade von ubuntu auf debian zu machen?
<sgr> hatte ich die änderungen gemacht
<daswort> Ich hatte ja mal gefragt wie man bei xchat die quits und joins filtern kann… Allerdings übersteht die Einstellung keinen Neustart. Was muss ich tun?
<mrkramps> cronon: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications
<waza-ari> Noch jemand ne Idee zum flash-problem, warum der 64bit player in firefox 3.6.15 bei youtube crashed? Infos waren hier: http://nopaste.info/f5f0ff3239.html
<mrkramps> irgendjemand hatte das gestern so schön zusammengefasst…
<mrkramps> flash + linux + 64bit = der ultimative griff ins klo
<bekks> mrkramps: Quatsch.
<bekks> Läuft hier seit Jahren problemlos.
<dadrc> #
<mrkramps> bekks: du bist eben ein begnadeter klemptner
<waza-ari> ich frage mich, was bei dir anders ist...
<waza-ari> bekks: welche ubuntu/firefox/flash version hast du?
<cronon> mrkramps: die dateien, die ein symbol und keine endung haben, haben kein "öffnen mit..." und ich kann sie auch nicht übers Terminal ansprechen oder finden. Gibt's die gar nicht und nautilus gaukelt mir nur was vor?
<bekks> waza-ari: 10.10, 3.6.15, 10.3 d162
<mrkramps> cronon: wo sollen diese dateien liegen?
<mrkramps> cronon: gib mir bitte mal einen konkreten pfad
<cronon> ~/.local/share/applications
<waza-ari> hmm. außer, dass ich firefox 3.6.17 habe, habe ich auch noch exakt die gleichen Versionen... aber das dürfte nicht am FF liegen, oder?
<mrkramps> cronon: die haben kein "Öffnen mit" weil das eben jene desktop configuration files sind, die in die mimeapps.list eingetragen werden können
<bekks> 3.6.17 existiert nicht.
<cronon> mrkramps: das versteh' ich jetzt nicht...
<waza-ari> oh, falsch in erinnerung... ich meinte 3.6.15. d.h. wir haben das gleiche setup...
<waza-ari> ich habe jetzt mal alle anderen plugins und erweiterungen deaktiviert... noch immer nicht. das macht mich echt fertig gerade...
<mrkramps> cronon: was genau möchtest du mit diesen dateien machen?
<cronon> ich möchte erfahren, warum sie anders sind als die anderen.
<mrkramps> cronon: die sind nicht anders, das sind lediglich textdateien mit konfigurationsinformatioen
<cronon> mir ist außerdem aufgefallen, dass alle anderen einträge in diesem ordner befehle bezeichnen, die ich eigentlich gar nicht benutze...
<cronon> aber die anderen sind doch aucht textdateien mit konfigurationsinformationen, oder?
<Dub-D> weiß jemand wo ich mich mit meinem problem wenden kann???
<k1l> Dub-D: wenn es ubuntu betrifft bist du hier schonmal nicht ganz verkehrt
<mrkramps> cronon: lies dir das hier einfach mal durch http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/
<Dub-D> k1l: hatte es ebend schon mal gepostet 
<Dub-D> mom....
<Dub-D> nabend hab da mal ne frage zu einem Wlan Problem was mich seit geraumer Zeit beschäftigt. Und zwar hab ich einen AVM Fritz Wlan USB Stick 1.1 mit TI Chipsatz. Habe den aktuellen Win XP Treiber über ndiswrapper installiert. Dieser sagt auch das er die Hardware erkannt hat und diese vorhanden ist. Soweit so gut. Wenn ich nun über Wicd nach Netzwerken scanne werden diese auch erkannt und angezeigt. Nun das Problem: sobald ich mich mit einem Netzwerk
<Dub-D> verbinden will sagt Wicd mir jedesmal das mein Passwort falsch ist. Ich weiß aber das dies korrekt ist, da wicd über meine onBoard Karte mit den gleichen Einstellungen eine Verbindung aufbaut..... Hat irgendjemand von euch eine Idee woran dies liegen kann?? Danke schon mal im voraus
<k1l> Dub-D: vlt nen problem mit nem wpa1-wpa2 modus oder sowas?
<Dub-D> ja habe es schon auf wpa_supplicant oder Treiber eingegrenzt komme aber kein Stück weiter
<cronon> mrkramps: ah, ich habs rausgefunden. die mit symbol hatten das ausführbit, die anderen nicht.
<mrkramps> cronon: wenn du den richtigen dateinamen sehen möchtest, dann kannste du dir die verzeichnisse im terminal ansehen :$ ls /usr/share/applications/
<waza-ari> hah! ich hab das youtube problem behoben.
<waza-ari> bekks: hast du die hardware-beschleunigung im adobe flashplayer aktiviert?
<waza-ari> das war mein problem. wenn ich das deaktiviere, hat alles funktioniert.
<cronon> mrkramps: warum kann ich die dateien nicht mit cat auslesen?
<mrkramps> cronon: das ist kein problem
<mrkramps> :$ cat FILE.desktop
<cronon> mrkramps: hm, ja, jetzt geht's.
<mrkramps> cronon: richtigen dateinamen solltest du für sowas schon angeben
<mrkramps> dasfür hat die bash ja autovervollständigung
<cronon> ja, mein fehler war, dass ich nicht in das verzeichnis gewechselt hab
<mrkramps> ok, im richtigen pfad sollte man auch nocht sein…
<DubD> mhhhh geflogen xD naja sonst weiß aber auch keiner weiter oder wo ich mich mal melden kann 
<hdp> Bei der Firma AVM, die es ja für unnötig hält ordentliche Treiber bereitzustellen.
<DubD> hdp: ja der linux treiber den die für die reihe rausgebracht haben ist ja wohl mehr als sch....
<hdp> Ja, ich habe meine Wlan-Sticks von AVM inzwischen alle entsorgt, das ist auch mein Rat für dich.
<DubD> hdp: welchen Hersteller kannst du denn empfehlen??
<DubD> bei meinem netzwerk manager werden auch alle wlan karten als nicht betriebsbereit angezeigt weiß dazu irgenndwjemand was xD
<DubD> bei wicd funktioniert eine wenigstens
<DubD> komisch
<DubD> :D
<cronon> kann ich in der hosts-Datei wildcards benutzen?
<dAnjou> -.- http://www.google.de/search?q=etc+hosts+wildcards
<morgoth> hallöchen mal wieder
<morgoth> ich hab immer noch keine internetverbindung unter linux, fritz!wlan usbstick mit ar9170usb modul, iwlist wlan0 scan http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399997/, wpa_supplicant verbindungsmeldungen http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399998/
<morgoth> dhcp erfolgreich wie man sieht, aber kein ping moeglich, nirgendwohin
<DubD> ahaha ich auch
<mrkramps> also verbindet er bei euch beiden zum router, aber ihr kommt nicht raus ins netz?
<morgoth> ja
<morgoth> und nicht an den router selber dran
<morgoth> oder andere geräte im gleichen subnet
<morgoth> keine pings, nur meine eigene ip kann ich pingen
<DubD> er stellt authentifizierungsanfrage an router bei mir und sagt dann das pw ist falsch. aber das pw ist richtig mit onBoard Karte funktioniert dies 
<DubD> scannen geht
<mrkramps> ok, ich vermute mal, dass ich mit meiner idee IPv6 zu deaktivieren bei euch beiden fehl am platz bin
<DubD> also bei mir hardware erkannt treiber erfolgreich mit ndiswrapper geladen und funktionsbereit. Scannen mit Wicd über den Stick geht. 
<morgoth> das hab ich auch schon gemacht
<DubD> ja IPv6 fällt weg
<morgoth> ueber ndiswrapper? ich nehm das kernelmodul
<DubD> benutze ubuntu maverick meerkaat da funktioniert laut wiki der linux treiber nicht 
<DubD> hab den win xp treiber laut howto mit ndiswrapper eingebunden
<DubD> klappt auch alles soweit
<morgoth> huch?
<DubD> bis auf dasverbinden mit einem wpa2 netz
<DubD> denke es liegt an wpa_supplicant
<morgoth> b Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala wird der Stick direkt durch den neuen Treiber ar9170usbunterstützt. 
<DubD> komm da
<DubD> aber nich weiter
<DubD> mmmhhh mom
<morgoth> huargh das ist halt ein teufelskreis
<k1l> die avm treiber waren mal im kernel, sind aber wieder rausgeflogen. steht auch auf der wiki seite dazu
<DubD> aber mit dem treiber wird der stick nicht erkannt wo kann ich denn den treiber dem stick zuweisen
<morgoth> das ist nicht wahr, dnen der stick wird von vanilla installation erkannt
<morgoth> bei mir
<morgoth> ich kann den auch im tollen gnome networkmanager benutzen, der scannt lustig
<morgoth> und verbindet ja auch
<morgoth> aber ich kann nichts pingen
<morgoth> route muesste stimmen
<DubD> der network manager sagt nur gerät nicht betriebsberiet
<DubD> nur wicd scannt
<mrkramps> ein blick in /var/log/messages bzw. :$ dmesg könnte recht aufschlussreich sein
<DubD> Mar 19 00:41:26 torben-laptop kernel: [ 5845.231297] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<DubD> aus messages
<DubD> das gleiche auch in dmesg
<morgoth> sonst nichts?
<DubD> nope
<DubD> Mar 19 00:41:26 torben-laptop kernel: [ 5845.231297] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<DubD> sry
<DubD> und das noch
<DubD> [ 5845.277037] sky2 0000:05:00.0: eth0: disabling interface
<DubD> [ 5845.285228] sky2 0000:05:00.0: eth0: enabling interface
<DubD> und dann etho : link is not ready
<Laira-TR> Guten Morgen :)
<DubD> morgen
<Laira-TR> Ich versuche krampfhaft, ein cd-lw zu mounten - habe leider keinen eintrag in der /etc/fstab, habe jetzt den aus der wiki entnommen - sämtliche files werden einem user 501 und der gruppe dialout zugeordnet
<Laira-TR> anbei die zeile aus der fstab
<Laira-TR> /dev/cdrom      /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660  user,noauto 0 0
<Laira-TR> was läuft da bei mir falsch? :)
<chris_osx> hallo, ist bei ubuntu irgendein tool dabei, mit dem ich bei den geräten in meinem netzwerk feststellen kann, welche ip sie haben?
<Laira-TR> fehlt der eintrag in der fstab, erhalte ich eine fehlermeldung beim zugriff wegen fehlender rechte
<chris_osx> also so ne art serien ping?
<Laira-TR> wtf - ich verstehe es nicht. existiert kein eintrag in der fstab, gibt der automount die fehlermeldung "not authorized" bei der cd-rom aus 
<Laira-TR> kann doch nicht sein, das man neuerdings root-rechte braucht, um eine cd zu mounten?
<DubD> bekomme das in der /var/log/daemon.log
<DubD> NetworkManager[1185]: <info> Trying to start the supplicant...
<DubD> Mar 19 00:56:34 torben-laptop wpa_supplicant[8400]: Could not request DBus service name: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied Connection ":1.101" is not allowed to own the service "fi.epitest.hostap.WPASupplicant" due to security policies in the configuration file.
<DubD> Mar 19 00:56:34 torben-laptop wpa_supplicant[8400]: Failed to initialize wpa_supplicant
#ubuntu-de 2011-03-19
<morgoth> connectest du mit sudo?
<morgoth> :S
<DubD> nope kann gar nicht connecten beim netzwerk manager da ja mein gerät nicht betriebsbereit ist und bei wicd sagt dermir falsches pw aberdas ist richtig da das mit meiner onBoard Karte geht
<grossing> DubD, laut deinem Log paßt da eine DBus- Policy nicht. Leider kann ich dir nicht sagen wie du das richten kannst
<DubD> mhhhh
<DubD> schon mal ein anfang danke
<fellbuendel> DubD: guck mal in /etc/dbus-1/system.d was da alles für Dateien liegen
<DubD> was sollte da denn drinne sein will das nicht ales posten wären 52 zeilen xD
<fellbuendel> was in Richtung wpa-supplicant
<fellbuendel> in dem Verzeichnis liegen Dateien, die die ganzen Policys für dbus beschreiben
<fellbuendel> dein networkmanager beschwert sich, dass er den wpa-supplicant nicht ansprechen kann, weil die dbus-policys es nicht erlauben
<DubD> wpa_supllicant.conf und wpa_supplicant.conf~
<fellbuendel> werf die doch beide mal in nen pastebin
<morgoth> fellbuendel: wo du grade dabei bist, hast du den nerv mal in meine logs zu schauen und deine meinung zu sagen, ich weiß einfach nicht weiter :S
<morgoth> ich hab immer noch keine internetverbindung unter linux, fritz!wlan usbstick mit ar9170usb modul, iwlist wlan0 scan http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399997/, wpa_supplicant verbindungsmeldungen http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399998/
<fellbuendel> morgoth: sorry, dafür kenn ich mich mit wlan zu schlecht aus... ich würde aber mal in der Richtung suchen, dass eventuell das Verschlüsselungsverfahren nicht stimmt
<morgoth> danke
<fellbuendel> wenn ich das richtig lese kriegt der ständig eine Verbindung, fliegt dann aber sofort wieder
<morgoth> ich probiers mal ohne wpa2 
<morgoth> vllt. liegts auch an den n-rates
<morgoth> aber er sollte b- und g- verbindungen auch akzeptieren
<fellbuendel> du hast CCMP und TKIP eingestellt, eventuell verwendet der Router was anderes...
<fellbuendel> auch wenn das die gängigsten sind
<morgoth> trouter ist auf auto tkip/aes
<fellbuendel> dann sollte das theoretisch tun
<fellbuendel> moment...
<morgoth> wpa supplicant geht auch fuer wpa2?
<fellbuendel> wpa-supplicant stellt auf wpa-psk... war das in dem seiner terminologie nich wpa(1)?
<fellbuendel> der kann auf jeden Fall wpa2, ich weiß nur nicht mehr, unter welcher Bezeichnung, da müsste man ins wiki gucken
<morgoth> wpa_supplicant completes WPA 4-Way Handshake and Group Key Handshake with the Authenticator (AP). WPA2 has integrated the initial Group Key Handshake into the 4-Way Handshake.
<morgoth> und der failt ja wenn ichdas richtig verstehe
<fellbuendel> hast du da ne eigene Konfiguration geschrieben, oder machst du das per networkmanager?
<morgoth> das gepastete sind die ergebnisse vom manuellen connecten
<morgoth> ich habe wpa_passphrase > /etc/wpa-supplicant.conf
<morgoth> gemacht
<morgoth> und dann
<morgoth> connected
<morgoth> der networkmanager widerum schafft es zu connecten, ich bekomme eine ip, aber nixe gehte rause
<fellbuendel> was hast du in der wpa_supplicant.conf im network-Abschnitt stehen?
<morgoth> das was passphrase generiert hat
<fellbuendel> guck mal rein
<morgoth> geht grad schlecht, denn ich ibn unter windows und unter ubuntu habe ich kein netz ;) aber ich probiers mal grade
<morgoth> mit der config vom der seite
<fellbuendel>  /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf angucken
<morgoth> http://hostap.epitest.fi/gitweb/gitweb.cgi?p=hostap.git;a=blob_plain;f=wpa_supplicant/examples/wpa2-eap-ccmp.conf
<shetlandpony> morgoth's url: http://tinyurl.com/67nkh9q
<fellbuendel> die Zeile proto=... ist wichtig
<morgoth> ja die ist leer, die generierte er nicht mit
<morgoth> brb
<fellbuendel> in der sollte RSN stehen, ob der wpa_supplicant im ubuntu mit der Angabe WPA2 schon was anfangen kann weiß ich nicht
<fellbuendel> wenn die leer ist defaultet er auf wpa1
<morgoth> so
<morgoth> ich habs jetzt geschafft, mit wpa_supplicant eine verbindung herzustellen, aber das problem bleibt
<morgoth> nixe pingen
<morgoth> nixe verbindung
<fellbuendel> ... so schnell bin ich auch wieder nicht
<morgoth> huch sorry
<morgoth> hab nur grad mal wpa ausgemacht
<fellbuendel> is ja nich schlimm
<morgoth> aber ich meine das haette ich gestern schon probiert mit gleichem ergebnis
<fellbuendel> wenn du Verbindung ins wlan bekommst, dann ist wpa nicht schuld, wenn du nicht weiter kommst
<morgoth> ja die LED's machen auch komische faxen
<fellbuendel> ?
<morgoth> die led die bereitschaft signalisiert unter windows, blinkt und geht dann wieder aus
<morgoth> ich hab das gefuehl das modul macht faxen, aber in den logs kommt nix
<fellbuendel> das is nen fritz-stick, oder?
<morgoth> ja
<fellbuendel> >.<
<fellbuendel> das Problem hatte ich mit so einem schonmal
<fellbuendel> konnte verbinden, aber ein paar Sekunden bis Minuten danach hat sich der Stick abgeschaltet
<fellbuendel> das ist ziemlich sicher ein Treiberproblem, ich hatte es auch damals mit irgend einem workaround aus dem wiki in den Griff gekriegt
<morgoth> das carl modul mit dem man es alternativ probieren soll ist aergerlicherweise nicht dabei
<fellbuendel> ich weiß aber nicht mehr, was ich gemacht hatte - sorry
<morgoth> hehe
<morgoth> naja, wenn du sagst es geht irgendwie, ist das ja schonmal was
<morgoth> waere ich doch trinken gegangen. naja
<fellbuendel> das muss irgendwann 2009 gewesen sein
<fellbuendel> wenn ich mich richtig erinnere wars einige bastelei an den Konfigurationsdateien vom Treiber... aber da müsste ein recht langer Abschnitt zu im wiki stehen
<fellbuendel> seit es den Linux-Binärtreiber von avm nicht mehr in seiner alten Form gibt zicken die Dinger leider ziemlich rum
<morgoth> was ich nicht raffe
<morgoth> http://www.linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/carl9170
<morgoth> wo kriege ich diesen treiber? ist der im kernel? was muss ich mit der firmware machen? 
<fellbuendel> der Treiber müsste als Kernelmodul "rumliegen"
<mrkramps> morgoth: das sollte eigentlich alles in irgendeiner README dokumentiert sein
<morgoth> ja toll, super-tip
<morgoth> meinste ich bin blöd?
<morgoth> ich habe die seite -mehrmals- gelesen und auf wireless die faqs durchgeguckt
<morgoth> aber wenn alles in irgendeiner readme dokumentiert ist
<morgoth> muss ich das wohl falsch angegangen sein
<morgoth> die liegt dann in /mnt/irgendwo
<fellbuendel> ganz unten stehts
<morgoth> </rant>
<fellbuendel> liegt als ar9170usb in den Kernelquellen, dürfte im Ubuntu also als Modul vorhanden sein
<morgoth> fellbuendel: ist es leider nicht bei mir, ich habs schon gesucht. und modconf habe ich nicht, weil ich... kein.. internet
<fellbuendel> bzw. die aktuelle version als carl9170
<fellbuendel> eventuell mal checken, ob der als Paket zu haben ist
<mrkramps> http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/chr/carl9170fw.git;a=blob;f=README;h=937172909d364970168ac2f52c8be90c87a57126;hb=HEAD
<shetlandpony> mrkramps's url: http://tinyurl.com/6zbjxnv
<morgoth> ich wollte jetzt http://www.orbit-lab.org/kernel/compat-wireless-2.6-stable/v2.6.38/compat-wireless-2.6.38-3.tar.bz2 
<shetlandpony> morgoth's url: http://tinyurl.com/69hmd9w
<morgoth> mrkramps: das ist zum kompilieren und erstellen der firmware
<morgoth> ja sonst bau ich einfach n neuen kernel
<morgoth> nur ist ja leider ncurses nicht dabei
<morgoth> bei der default installation
<morgoth> alles blinkt
<morgoth> und leuchtet
<morgoth> aber kein ncurses
<mrkramps> morgoth: und dann ab damit nach /lib/firmware
<morgoth> und xconfig geht auch nicht :/
<morgoth> mrkramps: die firmware habe ich von der carl9170 seite, die ist da ja verlinksort
<mrkramps> aso, die binary
<fellbuendel> es kann sein, dass der treiber in deinem kernel noch nicht da ist...
<fellbuendel> kann aber auch sein, dass der als einzelpaket in den Quellen liegt
<mrkramps> morgoth: du hattest 10.10?
<morgoth> jau
<morgoth> hm wpa_supplicant ist auch relativ alt in der installation
<morgoth> ich will kein kabel ziehen, wäääh
<morgoth> ;(
<morgoth> ;)
<fellbuendel> ich geh jetzt jedenfalls ins Bett, gute Nacht allerseits!
<morgoth> oki, danke dir fuer deine hilfe und gute nacht!
<mrkramps> also in 10.10 ist die firmware scheinbar noch nicht drin
<morgoth> ja leider
<fellbuendel> kann gut sein, dann hilft nur nen neuerer Kernel
<fellbuendel> *wink*
<morgoth> ja das werd ich jetzt auch machen
<mrkramps> morgoth: war das der ar9170usb?
<mrkramps> oder war das der andere mit wifi problemen?
<morgoth> ar
<tobago> moin, ich habe 'ne wlan card im rechner verbaut: conceptronic C300Ri. da is die aber gar nicht gelistet: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Karten/Conceptronic
<tobago> ist die karte zu neu?
<Fussel> schonmal in die combalitäts-liste geschaut?
<Fussel> ,hcl? tobago 
<shetlandpony> tobago: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<Fussel> scheint noch keiner getestet zu haben jo
<tobago> Fussel, wie ich bereits gepostet hatte: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Karten/Conceptronic   ist dort kein Eintrag für meine karte.
<Wedelwolf> tobago dann hat sie, wie fussel gesagt hat, keiner getestet
<tobago> Wedelwolf, genau.
<tobago> Wedelwolf, was rät Fussel mir ausserdem? ;)
<Wedelwolf> Mich würde interessieren ob sie nun funktioniert oder nich
<Fussel> sonst nix, da muss man sich dann halt auf eigene faust durchwurschteln tobago 
<tobago> Wedelwolf, hehe. mich würde interessieren, wie ich sie installiert bekomme.
<Wedelwolf> GEnau das hab ich erwartet^^
<tobago> Wedelwolf, Fussel ich habe dies versucht: http://www.tuxhardware.de/product_info.php?info=p258_WLAN-Conceptronic-300-Mbit-s-WLAN-PCI-Karte.html
<shetlandpony> tobago's url: http://tinyurl.com/5uwho2u | Tuxhardware -  WLAN Conceptronic 300 Mbit/s WLAN PCI-Karte 8714909018531
<tobago> mit dem ergebnis: make[2]: *** [silentoldconfig] Fehler 1; make[1]: *** [silentoldconfig] Fehler 2; sh /home/christian/rt2x00/arch/x86/boot/install.sh  arch/x86/boot/bzImage \ System.map "/boot"
<tobago> also ofensichtlich scheint das make mit der source nicht klar zu kommen (hab bisher make noch nicht verwenden müssen).
<PrickelPit> schönen guten morgen. 
<PrickelPit> wo bekomt man eine beta version von 11.04?
<caillean> downloaden im internet 
<TheInfinity> PrickelPit: garnicht. 11.04 ist noch alpha.
<PrickelPit> caillean, danke für den nützlichen hinweis.
<TheInfinity> PrickelPit: http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=de&q=beta+11.04&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8 - google hilft
<shetlandpony> TheInfinity's url: http://tinyurl.com/5toga7h | beta 11.04 - Google Search
<PrickelPit> danke TheInfinity 
<caillean> gerne PrickelPit :P
<PrickelPit> ok habs, danke. ihr könnt weitergehen, hier gibts nichts mehr zu sehen :D
<PrickelPit> der nächste bitte
<uwe__> hi
<uwe__> oki doki bis denne
<hunggar> Hallo, wollte mal fragen, wie man schreibgeschützte Dateien löschen kann. Kriege immer ein permission denied.?
<sash_> hunggar: Generell sehr einfach. Was willst du genau machen?
<TheInfinity> hunggar: schau nach welche rechte die dateien haben. :)
<hunggar> TheInfinity: Steht nur lesen als Rechte, heißt wohl ich ändere dann auf lesen und schreiben, oder?
<TheInfinity> hunggar: yep.
<TheInfinity> hunggar: was willst du denn löschen?
<TheInfinity> hunggar: irgendwas im system oder ... 
<hunggar> sind weitestgehend pdf-Dateien, hab die mal von einem Seminar runtergeladen, aus irgendeinem Grund gab es nur Leserechte. 
<TheInfinity> hunggar: wie hast du die denn runtergeladen dann? :o
<sash_> sudo wget ... *scnr*
<hunggar> Keine Ahnung, schon ne Weile her, eigentlich wollte ich nur meine externe Festplatte bereinigen und bin dann immer über diese Dateien gestolpert, die er nicht löschen wollte..
<sdx23> ntfs? Dann falsch gemountet.
<hunggar> Kann man eigentlich verhindern, dass ein .Trash1000 Ordner angelegt wird, wenn man auf einer ext. Festplatte etwas löschen will?
<sdx23> "Löschen" anstatt "in den Papierkorb" verwenden? Eventuell gibt's auch ne Option für Nautilus irgendwo, damit er das standardmäßig so macht, müsste man recherchieren.
<pog> hunggar: du kannst ja, z.B. von der Konsole, mit sudo "chown DeinUser Dateiname" der DAtei den User aendern. und mit sudo chmod 777 DAteinmane aller REchte setzen.
<pog> manchmal (ich nehme es mal an, nimmt man die Rechte weg) dass man nicht etwas versehentlich ueberschreiben kann.
<hunggar> Kann ich für einen ganzen Ordner samt Unterordner Lese- und Schreibrechte zuordnen?
<pog> hunggar: man kann mit chmod und chown mit -R rekursiv zuordnen
<pog> also im Stile sudo chown -R pogay *
<pog> dann hatte jede DAtei den Owner pogay
<pog> je nach dem kannst Du aber auch Deinem User eine andere Gruppe zuordnen, sodass Du gewisse Sachen lesen/schreiben kannst. 
<pog> kommt halt etwas drauf an, ob sich mehrere Leute Dateien teilen, oder ob Du was bereinigen moechtest.
<hunggar> also es teilen sich nicht mehrere Leute Dateien, ich will nur etwas bereinigen
<pog> oft hat mein einen User und sagen wir eine gemensame Gruppe.
<pog> man hat ja eine Berechtigung ders Owners der Gruppe und er "others"
<sash_> Und oft hat man NTFS-Festplatten. Was die ganze Sache wieder ganz anders werden lässt. Aber er sagt da ja nichts zu.
<pog> sash_: wie verhaelt es sich eitentlich beim ntfs?
<Frickelpit> da gibt man die rechte beim mounten mit an
<sdx23> pog: ntfs kenn keine Rechte, d.h. man leg sie für's ganze Medium beim mounten fest. Siehe 09:49:17
<sash_> Da muss beim Mounten festgelegt werden, dass User Schreibzugriff haben. chown und chmod geht da nicht.
<pog> ah, bei FAT gibt es jedenfalls auch keine REchte.
<sash_> Bei NTFS schon.
<sash_> Nur nicht fuer Linux.
<pog> ah der Linux ntfs-treiber ignoriert sie quasi, ich dachte es wuerde irgendwie gemappt.
<sash_> Nee.
<sash_> Die NTFS-Rechte an sich sind sogar weitaus differenzierter, als die Srandard-Moeglichkeiten im Linux-Filesystem. Sorgen dafuer im Heimbereich aber eher zu Problemen, als das man was davon hat.
<TheInfinity> sash_: auch linux kann seit geraumer zeit ACLs. nutzt nur keine sau. warum auch immer.
<Gamoder> Naja ... so sachen wie «Dateierstellen» schützen geht ja nicht, oder?
<sash_> TheInfinity: Das ist, wieso ich "Standard-Moeglichkeiten" schrieb.
<sash_> Gamoder: Schreibrecht im Ordner wegnehmen.
<hunggar> ok, chown hab ich durchgeführt, jetzt bin ich bei chmod, irgendwas hat nicht geklappt. Heißt der Befehl sudo chmod 777. Hab als Antwort gekriegt, fehlender Operand nach 777.
<Gamoder> Naja, würde das nicht auch das Umbenennen verhindern?
<sash_> Gamoder: Doch.
<pog> hunggar: chmod 777 Dateinname (oder * oder Regexp fuer alle od. mehrere  Dateien im Ordner)  
<sash_> Gamoder: mkdir permissionstest; touch permissionstest/test1; chmod -w permissionstest; touch permissionstest/test2 (geht nicht); mv permissionstest/test1 permissionstest/test2 (geht nicht); vi permissionstest (aendern+speichern geht)
<pog> meistens gibt man aber 775 (wenn User in gemeinsamer Gruppe)
<TheInfinity> (ausserdem gibt man dateien meist kein +x, also 664)
<bekks> Nope.
<pog> wobei ein Direcory das Execute-Recht braucht, nicht?
<TheInfinity> pog: yep
<sash_> bekks: Ehm... Bezug?
<bekks> Man gibt normalerweise 644 oder 755. Und ein Verzeichnis muss executable sein.
<sash_> Ah, ok...
<TheInfinity> pog: wer sich das ausgedacht hat gehört imho erschossen @ dateien was anderes aöls ordner
<hunggar> chmod 777 durchgeführt, will immer noch nicht löschen, sind mehrere Dateien betroffen, und beim Löschen legt er sie oft wieder an im Trash1000-Ordner. Irgendwie etwas verzwickt.
<bekks> TheInfinity: Wer sich was ausgedacht hat?
<pog> der Ordner braucht halt execute, sonst kommt man nicht mehr in die Unterordner rein.
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Ein VErzeichnis braucht immer execute, sonst kann man nicht mit cd hineinwechseln.
<bekks> Das hat nichts mit den Unterverzeichnissen zu tun.
<pog> ok, ah
<TheInfinity> bekks: ordner +x, dateien -x als default. das ist einfach gaga :)
<hunggar> pog: bei mir würde der Befehl also wohl so aussehen: chmod 777 *  da ich für alle Dateien Schreibrechte will, oder?
<sash_> Noe, noe, noe....
<Frickelpit> TheInfinity: warum?
<bekks> TheInfinity: Ja, das ist bullshit :)
<pog> hunggar: 777 inst immer read-write-execute fuer user-group-other
<pog> dau kannst auch sagen chmod a+w * dann haben alle schreibrecht
<bekks> hunggar: Dateien die nicht ausführbar sind, immer nur auf maximal 6 setzen.
<bekks> chmod * 666
<Frickelpit> am einfachsten wäre
<sash_> hunggar: Du kannst auch erstmal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte lesen.
<bekks> Wobei auch das bullshit ist.
<Frickelpit> ,chmod?
<shetlandpony> siehe shell chmod
<sash_> Und uns mal endlich sagen, ob das eventuell ne externe Platte mit NTFS-Filesystem oder was auch immer anderem ist.
<hunggar> sash_: is ne externe Festplatte mit ext3 Filesystem. 
<sash_> Dann kannste jetzt getrost mal den Wiki-Artikel lesen, den ich um 10:34:52 verlinkte.
<hunggar> ok, mach ich
<pog> schade jedenfalls nichts, sich etwas mit den Rechten auszukennen.
<hunggar> ok, hab folgendes gemacht: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399999/ scheint immer noch nicht zu klappen. bin jetzt etwas schlauer mit den Rechten. Wisst ihr wo mein Fehler liegt vllt.?
<bekks> hunggar: ERSTMAL wollen wir wissen, welches Dateisystem das ist.
<bekks> Ist das NTFS, ext3 oder was ist das?
<sash_> ext3 he said.
<bekks> Der Fehler ist offensichtlich.
<bekks> sudo rm -rf /media/disk/.Trash-1000
<bekks> Fertig.
<bekks> Es hätte chmod -R 777 /media/disk/.Trash-1000 lauten müssen.
<sash_> bekks: Ich wollte ihn von Anfang an dahin bringen, nicht direkt mit sudo zu kloppen, da anfangs noch nicht klar war, was er löschen will. Deswegen die Einführung mit den Rechten. Ich denke, das war pädagogisch recht sinnvoll. 
<sash_> hunggar: Und das was bekks oben sagte, steht auch hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chmod#Rechte-rekursiv-setzen . Wenn du nen Wiki-Artikel liest, und siehst, dass unten noch auf Artikel verlinkt wird, die dich direkt betreffen (Von chmod/chown war hier ja schon vorher die Rede), kanns nicht schaden, die auch noch zu lesen :).
<bekks> Ja, das stimmt schon. :) Ich habe ihm ja auch beide Lösungsansätze genannt.
<hunggar> sash_: ich hab da auch reingelesen, nur war das für mich alles etwas viel mit Rechten Befehlen und shell, deswegen ist mir auch ein Fehler unterlaufen und ich habe hier nachgefragt. 
<sash_> hunggar: Das war keine Kritik, sondern eher ein Hinweis für die Zukunft. :)
<hunggar> Jedenfalls sind die Dateien jetzt weg, und ich hab noch was gelernt bzgl. Rechten chmod, chown, rm, rekursiv setzen etc. Vielen Dank! :)
<sash_> Gerne. :)
<Wedelwolf> zur hölle
<sash_> Was?
<Wedelwolf> immer noch der fehler: ich logge mich beim bildschirm ein 
<Wedelwolf> bewege die maus, darf mich gleich nochmal einloggen
<bekks> Wedelwolf: Guckstu Xorg.0.log und [gdm|kdm].log
<Wedelwolf> Wo find ich das?
<bekks> In /var/log/
<Wedelwolf> gdm hab ich nur nen ordner voll
<Wedelwolf> und hier is xorg http://pastebin.com/Qp5csekc
<bekks> Ja, dann schau halt, welches das jüngste Log ist.
<bekks> Und schau mal nach, ob nicht deine Festplatte voll ist.
<Fuchs> da da sganze bei einem lockscreen passiert waere die ~/.xsession-errors wohl vernuenftiger </Senf> 
<bekks> :)
<Fuchs> abgesehen davon, dass mein Angebot, das mal direkt am Rechner zu pruefen, immer noch gilt </Ketchup> 
<Wedelwolf> Fuchs davon abgesehen is das lockscreen problem neu </chilli> 
<Wedelwolf> und des weiteren will ich nich jetzt noch 2-3 wochen jeden tag 10x2mal mein Passwort eingeben </cocktailsauce> wo is denn die xsession-errors?
<Fuchs> mein Gehirn ist nicht mehr das beste, aber ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass Du mir in ZH davon erzaehlt hast. Aber lass noch mal hoeren. 
<Fuchs> in ~, das ist Dein Home, 
<Fuchs> sie ist allerdings versteckt. Siehst Du am . am Anfang des Namens
<nemesis> was macht man falsch, wenn ein echo 'foo' > /pfad/bar.txt folgende Fehlermeldung erzeugt: -bash: echo 'foo' > /pfad/bar.txt: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<nemesis> +?
<belZe> Dass der Ordner, wo bar.txt reinsoll nicht existiert
<nemesis> er existiert
<dAnjou> offenbar nicht
<Fuchs> fehlende Rechte da? 
<Fuchs> ls -l /pfad/bar.txt  bitte, resp. ls -l /pfad 
<nemesis> nach nem sudo -i?
<dAnjou> dann würde er wegen rechten meckern
<nemesis> das mit rechten hatte ich zuvor...
<nemesis> datei noch ned existent, soll ja mit > angelegt werden
<nemesis> andere dateien sind mit root:root
<Fuchs> dann wird er die ggf. nicht anlegen koennen. Geht es, wenn Du sie vorher anlegst? 
<Fuchs> (touch) 
<nemesis> auch ned
<flor> warum druckt mein drucker (kyocera mita fs-1020d) auch bei kleinen dokumenten unter 1mb sehr langsam? Es kann sein, dass das erst seit dem letzten Upgrade so ist.
<flor> und wie kann ich das ändern?
<sash_>  nemesis: Liest du gar nicht mit?
<nemesis> wie meinen sash_?
<sash_> nemesis: Schon gut. Ich hab mich verlesen.
<nemesis> datei wurde mit touch erfolgreich angelegt, lässt sich aber immer noch ned mit nem echo füllen
<nemesis> ist zum durchdrehen
<nemesis> bekks?
<sdx23> nemesis: Ist das der ganze Aufruf? Genau so in einem Terminal? Mit absolutem Pfad?
<nemesis> anderer pfad aber ansonsten, ja
<hated_bob> ist die partition rw gemountet?
<nemesis> jepp
<nemesis> xfs, und 15,8MB frei
<nemesis> datei wurde zuvor gelöscht und mit touch neu angelegt
<nemesis> inhalt sollten nur zwei buchstaben werden
<nemesis> -t
<sdx23> Ansich sollte er auch nur "bash: /pfad/bar.txt: Datei oder ..." ausgeben, nicht das ganze. Das ganze gibt er nur aus, wenn man's quotet und er's somit als ein Argument betrachtet.
<flor> habs gelöst. auf wiedersehn
<nemesis> hrm
<nemesis> habs nochmal probiert
<nemesis> tut nun
<sash_> Und was genau hast du jetzt gemacht?
<nemesis> lol
<nemesis> isch des gemein
<nemesis> komplette echo mit pfad war doch in ' ', damit die fehlermeldung
<nemesis> nu wär man wieder bei anfangsproblem, wie funktionierts mit nem sudo echo foo > bar.txt ?
<jokrebel> hi
<nemesis> mit ''  für alles: command not found und ohne natürlich keine berechtigung
<tm> nemesis: echo foo | sudo tee bar.txt
<sdx23> nemesis: echo 'foo' | sudo tee bar.txt >/dev/null
<sdx23> oder man macht mit sudo ne bash auf und lässt die das echo ausführen. tee ist aber leichter zu merken :)
<nemesis> hrm, ob ich mir des jemals merke mit der pipe *erinnerungen kommen hoch*
<sdx23> wenn du sudo -c bash "echo 'foo' >/bar" #einfacher findest. Ich nicht.
<tm> kann man auch ohne pipe machen, da setzt einem die phantasie keine grenzen :)
<bullgard4> Wofür ist das Repositoium deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner hauptsächlich?
<TheInfinity> ,repositories?
<shetlandpony> Sorry TheInfinity, ich weiss nichts ueber repositories, ich assoziiere aber Apt-Pinning und Sylpheed-Claws Plugins damit
<fornext> Problem: Nach anstecken des Scanners funktioniert das scannen, wenn ich es aber später nochmal versuche, kann es sein, dass der Scanner nicht mehr erkannt wird. Abziehen und neu dranstecken bringt nicht, auch nicht in einem anderen Port. Ich boote dann immer neu. Könnte ich sonst was versuchen?
<sdx23> fornext: dmesg lesen, lsusb, ls -al /dev/bus/usb/<bus>/<device>
<fornext> Nach dem schließen von Gimp geht er wieder, obwohl ich nicht mit Gimp gescannt habe.
<alexr> \quit
<P01nt3r> guten tag. ich suche eine gute, einfache und übersichtliche email-software für ubuntu. was empfehlt ihr mir?
<tasse> thunderbird
<TheInfinity> P01nt3r: hängt davon ab was du damit machen willst
<P01nt3r> TheInfinity: emails lesen und verwalten
<TheInfinity> P01nt3r: welches protokoll?
<Deem> thunderbird is für imap sehr miserabel
<Deem> ich würde da zu evolution tendieren
<dAnjou> Deem: was sind denn das für ansprüche? ich komm gut mit thunderbird klar
<tasse> warum is das für imap sehr miserabel? oO also ich hatte noch nie irgend ein problem
<P01nt3r> TheInfinity: welche gibts denn da so? kenne mich damit nicht aus
<TheInfinity> P01nt3r: imap und pop3
<Deem> dAnjou: das kann sein. es tut aber nicht immer das was es soll. es prüft bei mir zb immernur den ordner auf neue emails in dem ich mich grade befinde
<TheInfinity> P01nt3r: für pop3 ist thunderbird extrem gut. imap ... naja
<Deem> dAnjou: aber nicht alle. und es ist eigentlich so eingestellt, dass es alle ordner überprüft. alle 5 minuten, was es auch nicht tut. es prüft wann es lustig ist
<dAnjou> TheInfinity: clients, die nicht beides können, würd ich sowieso gleich abschreiben und nicht empfehlen
<Deem> einen großen plusspunkt geb ich thunderbird allerdings wegen der ldap adressbuch verwaltung
<djcyrus> habe ein prob mit unity unter 10.10
<TheInfinity> Deem: kann thunderbird mittlerweile wieder ldap einträge schreiben?
<Deem> ich hab es zwar noch nicht geschafft, dass es mir die kontakte auch anzeigt, aber immerhin hab ich im "An:" Feld eine Adressenvervollständigung.
<P01nt3r> TheInfinity: kann ich mir das protokoll frei aussuchen oder richtet sich das nach dem protokoll meines mail-servers?
<TheInfinity> Deem: okay, immernoch der alte bug. uah.
<TheInfinity> P01nt3r: hängt davon ab was dein mail provider anbietet
<dAnjou> P01nt3r: meist schreibt dir das dein mail-server vor
<TheInfinity> P01nt3r: lies dir die unterschiede mal durch auf wikipedia
<Deem> P01nt3r: idr verwenden alle MAil Provider beide Protokolle
<P01nt3r> t-online?
<dAnjou> Deem: das is ja gelogen
<Deem> dAnjou: ist es?
<Deem> dAnjou: ok. man müsste das alle wegstreichen
<dAnjou> Deem: und idr
<dAnjou> und es kommt drauf an, wie du "verwenden" definierst
<TheInfinity> P01nt3r: t-online kann ohne bezahlen glaube ich nicht mal pop3. wenns so ist wie früher.
<TheInfinity> P01nt3r: ansonsten - imap wirste vergessen können
<dAnjou> nenn mir mal zwei freemailer außer googlemail, die imap anbieten
<sdx23> (am besten im Offtopic)
<P01nt3r> TheInfinity: und was bleibt mir dann übrig?
<tasse_> da gibts genügende dAnjou ..
<TheInfinity> P01nt3r: mailprovider wechseln
<dAnjou> tasse_: komm nach offtopic und sags mir
<TheInfinity> P01nt3r: pop3 scheinen sie aber wieder aktiviert zu haben
<P01nt3r> TheInfinity:  so versuche ich es auch gerade (pop3).
<P01nt3r> TheInfinity: gibt es sowas wie Incredimail für linux?
<TheInfinity> P01nt3r: was ist das?
<sash_> Muaha! Incredimail!
<P01nt3r> TheInfinity das ist ein imap-basierter mail-client für windows
<sash_> TheInfinity: http://www.incredimail.com/english/splash.aspx
<TheInfinity> P01nt3r: urgh. sieht grausam aus *g*
<P01nt3r> TheInfinity: ja - meine freundin wills haben ^^.
<TheInfinity> P01nt3r: thunderbird hat auch themes. und html mails in der dimension will man garnicht ;)
<P01nt3r> TheInfinity: sie will es haben. was soll ich tun?
<TheInfinity> P01nt3r: umm. html mail vorlagen für thunderbird suchen. windows nutzen. dich durchsetzen. irgendwie sowas ;)
<P01nt3r> werde mal was ausprobieren und melde mich später zurück. vielen dank schonmal!
<P01nt3r> hehe
<P01nt3r> bis nachher
<streifi> sind 250-300 mb für java noch normal? (10.04)
<hanseatic> test
<Robert_Zenz> hanseatic, pong?
<lente> Hallo. Ich möchte Ubuntu 10.10 und KDE3 nutzen. Gibt es dafür zur Zeit etwas besseres als trinity?
<Frickelpit> nein
<lente> Hm.. ok. Danke.
<davidek> Hi! Im Wiki wird unter Ubuntu_umziehen beschrieben, wie man sein System von eine Live-CD aus auf eine andere Partition kopiert. Kann ich das auch aus dem laufenden System heraus machen? (Möchte dirvish benutzen...) Wenn ja, worauf muss ich achten?
<sdx23> davidek: Ist nicht empfehlenswert.
<davidek> weshalb würde ich ja gerne wissen.
<davidek> wegen offenen dateien?
<sdx23> Beispielsweise.
<alles-wird-gut> hallo, wie muss ein Pattern für sed aussehen, wenn . , & = // etc. im Text vorkommen
<TheInfinity> alles-wird-gut: escaped (mit einem \ )
<alles-wird-gut> also #sed '/hier.\ist&\bla=\blub/!d'
<alles-wird-gut> würde hier.ist&bla=blub matchen
<sdx23> Nein. \. anstatt .\
<alles-wird-gut> also #sed '/hier\.ist\&bla\=blub/!d'
<alles-wird-gut> so
<sdx23> Ja.
<alles-wird-gut>  :)
<streifi> neuer versuch: ist es noch als normal zu betrachten, wenn sich java (openjre) 250-300 mb ram genehmigt?
<dadrc> kommt drauf an, was du da laufen hast
<dadrc> aber Java ist generell nicht unbedingt speicherschonend
<streifi> eine einzelne webanwendung. vor monaten hat sich das noch um die 200 mb bewegt.
<alles-wird-gut> und wie matche ich bei sed ein Hochkomma '
<sdx23> Einfach so. Jedoch kannst du dann den String nicht mehr damit einschließen.
<theo> tach
<alles-wird-gut> hmm
<alles-wird-gut> tach
<alles-wird-gut> #sed 's/tach'/hallo/'
<alles-wird-gut> geht nicht
<alles-wird-gut> #sed 's/tach\'/hallo/'
<theo> hmm
<alles-wird-gut> auch nicht
<sdx23> Exakt. Du kannst dann '' nicht mehr für den String verwenden, wie ich sagt.
<sdx23> Entweder du schließt den String in "" ein, oder du verwendest '\''
<alles-wird-gut> okay
<sdx23> Wobei ersteres nur in manchen Fällen sinnvoll ist. Im allgemeinen nicht.
<alles-wird-gut> as funzt nicht :/
<alles-wird-gut> das
<sdx23> Tut es wohl. Beispiel gefällig? echo "fo'o" | sed "s/'/,/"
<sdx23> Oder eben: echo "fo'o" | sed 's/'\''/,/'
<theo> jupp funzt
<alles-wird-gut> ups, achso die äusseren ' ... ' durch "..." ersetzen
<sdx23> Wie gesagt, ersteres ist einfacher, kann aber zu unschönen Fehlern führen, weil die Shell noch Ausdrücke expandieren kann. Bei zweiterem wird sie das nicht tun.
<sdx23> Ja, das sed-Kommando meinte ich mit "String".
<alles-wird-gut>  :)
<alles-wird-gut> mit dem zweiten komme ich gar nicht klar...
<sdx23> Schreib einfach '\'' anstatt '
<sdx23> der erste ' beendet den String für die Shell, das danach kommende ist ein \' also ein von der Shell nicht als Stringbegrenzung verstandener ', das letzte fängt wieder einen String an.
<alles-wird-gut> danke fürs tut
<sdx23> np, you're welcome.
<tobago> ich habe ndsiwrapper installiert und damit die treiber inf eingebunden. aber wie muss ich jetzt das wlan konfigurieren?
<tobago> ndiswrapper
<alles-wird-gut> wie sieht es bei sed mit umlauten aus? #sed 's/ärger/frust/'  oder #sed 's/\ärger/frust/' klappt nicht ... auch nicht wenn ich die äußeren ' in " auswechsel... google antwortet noch nicht ..
<sdx23> echo "föö" | sed 's/ö/o/g' # tut doch. Was natürlich passieren kann, ist dass deine Eingabe ein unschönes Encoding hat.
<alles-wird-gut> meine txt datei meinst du ..
<alles-wird-gut> in der ärger steht
<sdx23> Ja.
<alles-wird-gut> wie guck ich nach welches Encoding die datei hat?
<alles-wird-gut> file -i
<alles-wird-gut> text/plain; charset=iso-8859-1
<alles-wird-gut> und welches encoding hat mein bash?
<bekks> export | grep LANG
<alles-wird-gut> utf-8
<alles-wird-gut> #sed 's/.rger/frust/'  klappt auch nicht :(
<sdx23> Warum konvertierst du die Datei nicht zu utf8?
<alles-wird-gut> recode utf-8 txt klappt nicht
<alles-wird-gut> so hat geklappt ... puh
<alexbuntu> verything works fine, except the touchpad.
<alexbuntu> oh... na da guck an
<alexbuntu> tach
<alexbuntu> ich hab 10.10 als livsystem aufm recht neuen sony vaio laufen.
<alexbuntu> geht alles wunderbar, nur das touchpad geht gar nicht
<alexbuntu> hat jemand ne idee wie ich das touchpad zum laufen bekommen kann_
<alexbuntu> gibts da ein tool zur konfiguration?
<ppq> ,touchpad?
<shetlandpony> ppq, Touchpad ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Touchpad - Weitere Infos im query ...
<ppq> hm, scheint nicht sehr aktuell zu sein :/
<alexbuntu> ppq, habs gelesen. is nicht aktuell und für 10.10 nicht hilfreich
<alexbuntu> ist ein "Sony Vaio Jogdial"
<ppq> alexbuntu: das hier hast du sicher schon gelesen? http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/sony-vaio-touchpad-funktioniert-nicht/
<ppq> (google-suchwörter waren "vaio jogdial ubuntu")
<hunggar> Hallo, hab ne zweite interne Festplatte eingebaut und wollte die mal formatieren: Welche Partitionstabelle soll ich dafür nehmen: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/raw/399929/
<hunggar> ist ms-dos geeignet oder besser eine andere?
<beaver74> ms-dos ist für dein Vorhaben richtig
<hunggar> danke, dann geh ich mal ran.
<beaver74> viel Spaß
<Bunyip> o_O
<hunggar> Noch eine Frage, ich möchte auf der Festplatte nur Dateien (Fotos, Videos, mp3, OO-Dokumente) speichern nicht das Betriebssystem. Soll ich sie dann als primäre oder erweiterte Partition anlegen?
<Fuchs> hunggar: wenn weniger oder genau 4 Partitionen: primaer
<Fuchs> hunggar: sonst hast Du gar keine andere Wahl als erweitert. 
<hunggar> wie sehe ich denn, wieviele Partitionen ich schon habe? 
<Fuchs> fdisk -l, aber das ist pro Platte
<Fuchs> also wenn das eine neue Festplatte hast, dann wohl 0 
<hunggar> Fuchs: dann ist wohl primär eher zutreffend für mein Vorhaben, oder? 
<Fuchs> vermutlich. Aber gehen tut eh beides. 
<hunggar> danke, dann mach ich  mal weiter.
<hunggar> was hat es mit dem Reiter Bezeichnung auf sich? Kann ich da der Partition irgendeinen Namen geben?
<Bunyip> nimm sudo cfdisk /dev/deine_platte, dann gibt es zum Glück keine Reiter.
<hunggar> und mit gparted? Kann ich da in das Kästchen Bezeichnung irgendwas eintragen, ist das dann der Name der Partition?
<Bunyip> Ausserdem finde ich es ungünstig, die system auf der uralten 80GB Platte zu lassen und langsame unwichtige Daten auf die schnelle 1TB Paltte zu legen.
<Bunyip>  /me kennt kein gparted
<hunggar> Bunyip: was würdest du stattdessen vorschlagen?
<Bunyip> cfdisk
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung   <<  da, einerseits Grundlagen, andererseits verschiedene Programme inklusive Beschreibung
<Fuchs> bevor das hier in einen Glaubenskrieg muendet. 
<bullgard4> [GNOME] Wie heißt der Programmauswahl-Mechanismus/Umschalter, den man mittels Alt+Tab betätigt und damit einem der offenen Programme auf der aktuellen Arbeitsfläche den Fokus gibt?
<hunggar> Fuchs: Danke, den Artikel hab ich schon grob gelesen. Darf ich nochmal fragen, was ich da eintragen soll in das Feld Bezeichnung bei gparted?
<Fuchs> hunggar: was Dir sinnvoll erscheint, das ist frei waehlbar
<hunggar> danke.
<Fuchs> bullgard4: abhaengig von der Fensterverwaltung, hat allerdings bei keiner einzigen, die ich kenne, einen eigenen Namen 
<bullgard4> Fuchs: In Windows nennen sie es oft "task switcher" und manchmal "toggle".
<dadrc> Bei Compiz heißt das Teil Application Switcher
<Fuchs> bullgard4: abhaengig von der Fensterverwaltung, wie gesagt. 
<Fuchs> dadrc: falchs, bei compiz gibt es da mindestens 3 zur Auswahl, die man alle einzeln ein- und ausschalten kann. Und jeder davon heisst anders. 
<bullgard4> dadrc: Aber ich habe kein Compiz. Und ich will einen möglichst korrekten Fehlerbericht verfassen.
<Fuchs> nenn es task switcher. Und das Du kein Compiz hast koennen wir nicht raten, deswegen habe ich _zwei mal_ geschrieben, dass es von der Fensterverwaltung abhaengig ist. 
<dadrc> Fuchs, die beiden klassischen heißen Application Switcher bzw Static Application Switcher
<bullgard4> Fuchs: , dadrc : Danke!
<dadrc> Aber gut, hast recht. Den Ring Switcher gibt's ja auch noch.
<Fuchs> und noch den Box / Cover switcher, und noch ...
<dadrc> Zumindest das Switcher scheint eindeutig zu sein. :) Aber gut, lassen wir das.
<bullgard4> Ich verwende MetaCity.
<Fuchs> metacity, klein geschrieben, wird auch nicht meta-city betont sondern me-tacity </senf> 
<Fr4gg0r> hi
<Fr4gg0r> wäre es möglich, nach nem neustart direkt in windows booten zu lassen?
<jokrebel> Fr4gg0r: ja - muss man Grub halt entsprechend anpassen
<PBeck> hi
<bullgard4> Fuchs: '~$ dict tacity; No definitions found for "tacity", perhaps you mean: gcide:  Tacit  Tacitly wn:  tacit  tacitly english-german:  tacit  tacitly." Was hat der Autor sich dabei gedacht? Ein Wortspiel (*vermut*)
<Fuchs> bullgard4: -> OT 
<metya> hi
<metya> ich hatte gerade eben sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda6 ausgefuehrt um grub2 wieder in dem mbr zu schieben
<metya> jedoch kam folgende fehlermeldung
<metya> wtf
<metya> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400001/
<Frickelpit> metya: warum in sda6?
<dadrc> sicher, dass du grub in die Partition und nicht in den mbr packen willst?
<pog> metya: was machst Du denn genau?
<pog> normalerweise musst Du ja nicht soviel angeben.
<pog> installierst Du GRub in eine "fremde" Installation?
<pog> ich mounte mir immer boot/grub mit bind in die aktive Installation und installiere ganz normal.
<metya> ich hab die partition gemountet
<metya> auf der ich grub verwenden will
<metya> also wo schon grub installiert ist
<metya> ich hatte mir heute fedora installiert, dass jedoch hat den grub von ubuntu ueberschrieben
<metya> und zeigt auch ubuntu, sowie windows nicht in der liste an
<oskar__> hallo
<metya> hat jemand nen weg um in diese partition halt wieder grub in dem mbr zu schieben?
<oskar__> ??
<oskar__> grub instalieren?
<oskar__> naja
<oskar__> ich wollte mal fragen wie man nen ircbot bauen kann?
<Deem> oskar__: das hat sowas von überhaupt gar nichts hier zu suchen
<oskar__> der vlc steuern kann
<Deem> ,ot? oskar__ 
<shetlandpony> oskar__: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<oskar__> oke
<oskar__> dann bis dann
<Deem> metya: du kannst grub neuinstallieren, bzw wenn du die ubuntu partition gemountet hast. kannst du per chroot grub wieder in den mbr schreiben lassen
<Deem> metya: welches ubuntu nutzt du denn?
<metya> 10.10
<metya> auf der livecd hier lauft aber kubuntu
<Deem> dann hast du bestimmt grub2. dann sollte dir das hier helfen
<Deem> ,grub2? metya 
<shetlandpony> metya: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<Deem> metya: welche desktopumgebung du nutzt ist wurst. das system bleibt dasselbe
<metya> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sda6 /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?). ubuntu@ubuntu:~$  
<Deem> metya: deshalb sollst du dir die artikel ja richtig durchlesen
<Deem> da steht zb auch drin, dass du vorher chrooten musst, wozu dann auch ein mounten des /dev in dein chroot beschrieben ist
<metya> root@ubuntu:/# grub-install --recheck /dev/sda6 /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?). root@ubuntu:/#  
<Deem> metya: hast du nicht gelesen was ich geschrieben habe?
<metya> doch
<metya> ich habs gemounted
<metya> bin in die chroot
<metya> und hab den befehl ausgefuehrt, da der erstere nicht ging
<Deem> wie hast du denn dein /dev ins chroot gemountet?
<metya> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/boot ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash root@ubuntu:/# grub-install /dev/sda6 /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?). root@ubuntu:/#  
<ppq> metya: offenbar hast du dev nicht gemountet :p
<ppq> also raus aus dem chroot, mounten mit -o rbind und los gehts
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD
<ppq> da steht's
<iweso> hi leute
<iweso> kann mir wer mit GRUB2 helfen?
<ppq> ,frag? iweso
<shetlandpony> iweso: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<iweso> ich hab damit probleme.... grub1 mit menu.lst war ja ein paradies dagegen
<iweso> okay shetlandpony 
<ppq> ,bot? iweso :)
<ppq> ui, der smiley war zu viel für's pony
<iweso> naja ich hab ubuntu drauf und will mir nebenbei noch debian drauf knallen
<ppq> sorry pony *hinterherruf*
<iweso> so wie früher, bevor mein rechner einging
<iweso> und debian soll über grub2 von gentoo gestartet werden
<ppq> also du hast ubuntu, debian und gentoo - und grub2 wird von gentoo aus konfiguriert?
<iweso> bei grub1, da hieß es : menu.lst: -> title ....., root X, kernel Y
<iweso> und fertig
<iweso> nein ich hab ubuntu - hauptsystem und nebnebi will ich wieder debian
<iweso> aber nur einen bootloader
<iweso> egal welchen .. grub2 von debian, oder ubuntu
<iweso> mir egal
<iweso> sry, hab mich verschrieben
<iweso> mneinte ubuntu statt gentoo =)
<ppq> sicher, dass du ubuntu nutzt? ;p
<iweso> dzt, an einem deb. rechner =)
<ppq> ok - wie sieht dein system jetzt aus? ist das debian schon installiert?
<iweso> also debian ist installiert
<iweso> ubuntu auchg
<iweso> aber ubuntu lässt sich nicht starten, da gibts eben einen grub fehler
<iweso> ich möchte daher gerne ubuntu in grub2 von debian eintragen
<iweso> aber ich kenn mich nüsse aus
<ppq> ah, also hast du debian hinterher installiert? und der hat das ubuntu nicht korrekt erkannt und in die grub2 konfig eingebunden?
<iweso> ähm nein... ich hatte ubuntu drauf
<iweso> heute gebootet... und war im grub menu drin
<iweso> dann hab ich mir eben debian - das ich ohnehin haben wollte - draufgeknallt
<iweso> und wollte ubuntu hier im bootloader eintragen
<iweso> hier = debian
<Frickelpit> mit oder ohne grub?
<iweso> aber ich blick bei grub2 einfach ned durch
<iweso> wie meinst du das ?
<Frickelpit> im regelfall muss man da auch nicht manuell rumfummeln, da grub 2 eigentlich alle OS erkennen sollte
<Frickelpit> na bei der installation von debian, wurde da dann auch nochmal grub installiert?
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#chroot-Methode <-- dort ist beschrieben, wie du aus einem laufenden system heraus in deine ubuntupartition chrootest und von dort aus grub2 neu in den mbr der festplatte schreibst
<metya> so habs hinbekommen :D
<ppq> das kannst du entweder von deinem debian aus, oder von einer live-cd aus tun
<metya> danke für die hilfe :P
<iweso> ppq, danke, aber debian's Grub2 ist schon im MBR drin
<metya> ja ich hab einfach grub neu installiert
<ppq> dann hast du ein von ubuntu verwaltetes grub2, das dank os-prober das debian erkennen sollte
<iweso> und ob da jetzt der von debian oder Ubuntu drin ist, ist egal
<iweso> man kann Ubuintu ja in grub2 von debian eintragen
<iweso> die frage ist nur: WIE
<iweso> reparieren will ich eig. gar nix
<ppq> ja, so wird's aber von debian verwaltet, iweso. und wenns dann mal ein kernelupdate von ubuntu gibt, wirds nicht eingetragen da ubuntu sich nicht drum kümmert
<iweso> ich will nur verstehen, wie man beim grub2 neue systeme einträgt
<Frickelpit> update-grub gemacht?
<ppq> damit es sich drum kümmert, musst du es wie beschrieben einrichten
<iweso> Frickelpit, hier beim funkt. debian?
<Frickelpit> ja
<Frickelpit> immerhin nutzt du ja jetzt den grub
<iweso> naja, ich kann ja nicht bei jedem installierten system den bootloader in den MBR schreiben... oder wohin auch immer, ppq 
<iweso> intelligenter wär doch, einfach einen bootloader, wo alle systeme zusammengetragen sind
<iweso> okay ich mach mal ein update
<Frickelpit> iweso: das wäre grub 2 ;)
<ppq> genau - und vom hauptsystem verwaltet
<ppq> genau darauf wollte ich hinaus
<ppq> aber mach erstmal weiter nu. :)
<iweso> okay mach ich
<iweso> ansonsten dachte ich mir, ich deinstalliere grub von ubuntu
<iweso> und downgrade grub2 von debian
<iweso> damit ich meine geliebte menu.lst wieder hab
<iweso> was sagt ihr dazu?
<Frickelpit> tu was du nicht lassen kannst
<iweso> nein, ich frage ja euch um eure meinung
<iweso> ist es nachteilig, auf grub1 downzugraden?
<iweso> ich suche ja rat
<iweso> und hoffe auf eure hilfe - ich mach nix, was ich ned lassen kann ... ich mach das, wozu ihr mich ...(denken) anregt
 * Frickelpit mag Grub 2
<iweso> oder hat grub2 soviele vorteile?
<Frickelpit> das kommt halt auf den einsatzzweck an
<ppq> grub2 ist schon sehr mächtig im vgl. zu 1
<iweso> okay.. und wie stellst du es an, neue OS hinzuzufügen=?
<ppq> z.b. macht es die menu.lst unnötig :)
<iweso> mkay.. ja
<Frickelpit> iweso: das hat das system bisher immer automatisch gemacht
<ppq> ein 'update-grub', in ubuntu ausgeführt, erkennt andere OS'
<Frickelpit> ansonsten gibt es da die 40_custom im verzeichnis /etc/grub.d
<iweso> Frickelpit, die hab ich gesehen... aber ich wüßte nicht , was dort eintragen
<iweso> naja.... also ich mach jetzt mal ein update gruib
<iweso> dann reden wir weiter =)
<iweso> danke erstmal
<Frickelpit> iweso: schau dir die syntax im forum an
<iweso> wie finde ich die?
<iweso> man, komm ich mir bloed vor
<iweso> grub1 ... und alles lief.... und jetzt komm ich mir vor, als säße ich das erste mal vor einer linux maschine =)
<Frickelpit> ,grub_2? iweso
<Frickelpit> ach, kein pony …
<Frickelpit> iweso: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Skripte#Ubuntu-oder-andere-Linux-Distributionen-starten
<iweso> danke
<iweso> update-griub hat nur debian erkannt
<iweso> so, ich schau mir die seite jetzt mal an
<Frickelpit> iweso: du kannst auch einfach von ubuntu die einträge aus der grub.cfg als referenz nehmen
<iweso> die könnt ich jdoch von debian auch nehmen, oder =
<iweso> okay ich probier noch was
<iweso> vielen dank erstmal
<iweso> ich komm in 15 min nochmal
<iweso> danke
<jokrebel> cu
<Deep-Thought> hi
<Deep-Thought> ich versuch grad ubuntu i386 auf meinen rechner zu installieren aber wenn ich im bootmenu installieren auswähle kommt entweder ein weißer bildschirm oder aber reste von der letzten win 7 sitzung... was kann ich da machen?
<Deep-Thought> kann mir einer helfen?
<nemesis> arbeitet hier jemand bei hetzner?
<Deep-Thought> ;)
<nemesis> galt ned dir Deep-Thought ;)
<Deep-Thought> achso...na ja denn
<Deep-Thought> joar denn muss ich wohl nochn bissel selbst rumbasteln
<Deem> Deep-Thought: womit bootest du denn das setup?
<Deep-Thought> mit ner cd
<Deem> hm..
<Deem> welches ubuntu?
<Deem> 10.10?
<Deep-Thought> ja
<Deem> hm...
<Deem> was genau passiert denn, wenn du von cd bootest. welche fenster erscheinen usw?
<Deep-Thought> also es kommt die sprachauswahl denn klicke ich auf ubuntu installieren...denn kommt der pinke bildschirm mit dem ladebalken und denn nen weißer bildschirm oder artefakte von der letzten win 7 sitzung
<Deep-Thought> als wenn der grafik cache net leer wär
<Deem> o_O
<Deem> sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen
<Deem> sorry. keine ahnung was das sein könnte
<Deep-Thought> ich ja auch nicht
<Deep-Thought> ich habe heute meine graka getauscht von ner ati x1950pro(agp) zu ner geforce 210(pci-e) wegen der vdpau unterstützung
<Deep-Thought> aber irgendwie scheint das nen bios proplem zu sein schätz ich mal
<ppq> Deep-Thought: gib im bootmenü der installations-cd mal folgende zusätzliche bootoption ein: xforcevesa
<ppq> Deep-Thought: dann wird der generische standardgrafiktreiber (vesa) erzwungen anstelle von nouveau
<Deep-Thought> ja werd ich mal testen
<ppq> Deep-Thought: den binären nvidiatreiber kannst du dan ja später installieren
<kr1s> hi, mein ubuntu bootet ziemlich langsam. also von dem Zeitpunkt nachdem ich mein User/Passwort eingebe bis ich gnome wirklich nutzen kann dauert sehr lange. Gibts ein tool das ueber den start loggt welche programme gestartet werden und wielange was cpu verbraucht?
<nemesis> guck halt erstmal dmesg an
<dadrc> Ich würd auf eine schlechte pack-Datei tippen
<dadrc> Neu erstellen hilft
<daswort> Kann man einzelne Historyeinträge löschen?
<daswort> (bash history)
<belZe> Lösch die Zeile aus der ~/.bash_history :)
<daswort> Das ist mir eben auch in den Kopf gekommen, danke belZe 
<belZe> ansonsten history -d N
<belZe> Wobei N die Nr. aus der history ist
<daswort> Nice, ähm Danke.
<Funfood> re
<ppq> Orcor: weil du wohl mal nen verzeichnis damit geöffnet hast (dvd-verzeichnis?)
<Orcor> hmm
<Orcor> wie kann ich es wider weg machen 
<Orcor> habt ihr da terminal befehl
<ppq> mal mal nen rechtsklick auf das verzeichnis, eigenschaften, öffnen mit
<ppq> wichtig: im eigenschaften-dialog, nicht schon im rechtsklickmenü
<Orcor> wenn ich auch rechtemaus klicke auf download ordner startet der blöder player
<ppq> ne, im dateimanager-fenster
<Orcor> wo finde ich dem
<Frickelpit> Orcor: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Nautilus#Persoenliche-Orte-oeffnen-sich-nicht-mit-Nautilus
<Orcor> da steht nix besonderes
<Frickelpit> da steht die lösung zu deinem problem
<Deem> Orcor: den
#ubuntu-de 2011-03-20
<Deep-Thought> ppq biste noch da?
<ppq> ja
<Deep-Thought> ich hatte grad noch besuch
<Orcor> verstehe ich nicht wie ich das einstelen soll
<Orcor> hab laut wiki ubuntu tweak geladen aber finde da nicht wie ich es eistellen soll damit der mir nich tdenn mplayer aufmachen soll
<Deep-Thought> also den befehl geb ich in die leiste ein hinter --?
<Deep-Thought> ahhh
<Deep-Thought> es werde bild
<Deep-Thought> ;)
<Deem> ubuntu tweak? igitt igitt igitt igitt igitt
<Deep-Thought> sogar meinen touchscreen erkennt er auf anhieb ... und das schon während der installation
<Deep-Thought> ppq besten dank schonmal
<ppq> keine ursache
<ppq> wie gesagt, kümmer dich gleich auch um nen richtigen treiber.. den binären nvidia treiber
<Deep-Thought> ja brauch bestimmt noch hilfe um vdpau zu installieren
<Deep-Thought> also von nvidia selbst?
<Frickelpit> afaik gibts ein ppa mit treiber + vdpau
<Frickelpit> wäre die bessere wahl
<Deep-Thought> also leider nicht für 10.10 meines wissens
<ppq> in 10.10 kann der mitgelieferte treiber alles was man braucht für vdpau
<ppq> in 10.04 übrigens auch schon
<Deep-Thought> ok...
<Deep-Thought> ja das ist grad ein wenig neuland für mich da ich bis jetzt immer nur ati karten unter ubuntu hatte
<Orcor> wie kann ich wider machen das wenn ich download ordner anklicke das der wider denn inhalt anzeigt und nicht andauernd das player startet wiki kann auch nicht helfen
<Deep-Thought> ich glaub ich werd hier schon an der auswahl der festplatte scheitern
<Grizzly1175> hallo zusammen
<Deep-Thought> hi
<ppq> Orcor: öffne mal den dateimanager (irgendein ordner, ist egal)
<Orcor> wenn ich was öffnen will egal mit welche maustaste dann startet der mplayer warum das weis ich nicht
<Deep-Thought> warum zeigt er einem nicht die namen der einzelnen partitionen an?? hatte extra eine partition mit dem namen linux erstellt
<ppq> Orcor: ist das bei jedem ordner so?
<Frickelpit> Orcor: paste mal die beiden dateien, die im wiki angezeigt werden
<ppq> Deep-Thought: die labels kannst du bspw. in gparted nachschlagen
<Frickelpit> Orcor: ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list und ~/.local/share/applications/defaults.list
<Deep-Thought> ähm bin grad im installer von ubuntu.....wie kann ich denn da auf gparted zugreifen?
<Orcor> ?
<Orcor> kenne mich nicht aus was du meinst bin anfänger sorry
<Frickelpit> ,paste? Orcor
<Orcor> ?
<Frickelpit> ach dr …
<Frickelpit> kein pony
<ppq> Deep-Thought: ahjo. sonst geh halt auf manuell partitionieren und wähl dort deine vorbereiteten partitionen aus
<Frickelpit> Orcor: http://paste.pocoo.org/ <- da die datei rein und den link hier zeigen
<Deep-Thought> ja...aber der zeigt mir nicht die namen an von meinen partitionen.....leider hab ich fünf fetplatten verbaut .....
<Orcor> welche datei soll ich rein 
<Frickelpit> [01:28:58] <Frickelpit> Orcor: ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list und ~/.local/share/applications/defaults.list
<Frickelpit> die beiden aus dem wiki halt
<ppq> Deep-Thought: versuch halt, an partitionierung und größe der partitionen und dateisystem die richtige platte zu identifizieren
<ppq> Deep-Thought: der installer ist nicht auf vorbereitete partitionen ausgelegt, da das der normalanwender nicht macht
<Deep-Thought> wenn ich da jetzt die falsche erwische sind meine daten futsch
<Frickelpit> Deep-Thought: schau mit fdisk -l nach oder kram schonmal dein backup raus
<ppq> Deep-Thought: ist doch kein problem, schliesslich hast du backups :p
<Deep-Thought> ähmmm ja nö
<Deep-Thought> ^^
<Frickelpit> dann sind die daten auch nicht wichtig
<Orcor> ?????????
<Deep-Thought> also von meinen wichtigen daten zieh ich schon backups
<Orcor> da passiert nix
<Deep-Thought> aber tut ja net not wenn sich meine filmedatenbank vom jordan macht ;)
<Orcor> sudo: /home/christoph/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list: command not found
<Frickelpit> Orcor: warum sudo?
<Orcor> kp 
<Orcor> kenne mich nicht aus
<Frickelpit> …
<Orcor> bin verzweifelt schon langsam
<Frickelpit> aber dann mit sudo rumfummeln?!
<Orcor> sorry
<Deep-Thought> mom ich hatte unter win7 900000kbit angegeben...wieviel isn das in mb :)
<Deep-Thought> byte mein ich
<Frickelpit> Orcor: cat ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<Frickelpit> und die ausgabe in den pasteservice von oben packen
<Frickelpit> und das mit beiden dateien
<Orcor> siehste von cat hast du nix geschriben
<Frickelpit> Orcor: ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass du mitdenkst und vielleicht den dateimanager benutzt
<Orcor> ich kenne mich nicht aus mit terminalbefehlen sorry
<Orcor> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/356384/
<Orcor> und nun?
<Frickelpit> schau dir mal die letzte zeile an
<Frickelpit> die muss so aussehen: inode/directory=nautilus-folder-handler.desktop;
<Orcor> aha
<ppq> Deep-Thought: rechnen darfst du allein :p aber bedenke dass die angaben da im partitionierungsprogramm wahrscheinlich KiB, MiB, GiB usw sind, auch wenn KB, MB und GB dransteht.. also immer faktor 1024 um aufs größere zu kommen
<Orcor> und wie mache ich denn das bitte
<ppq> (oder hat das mittlerweile jemand korrigiert?)
<Frickelpit> Orcor: anstat mit cat öffnest du die datei mit nano
<Deep-Thought> jetzt mal ehrlich......900000 hatte ich bei win 7 eingetippert... aber ich find hier keine partition um die 90 gb ....
<oZee> Huhu
<Orcor> und dann?
<Frickelpit> Orcor: was wohl? die zeile ändern
<Orcor> wie
<Frickelpit> alter …
<Frickelpit> du hast einen blinkenden cursor in nano (texteditor), deine pfeiltasten funktionieren anscheinend auch auf der tastatur
<Frickelpit> nun heißt es überlegen und kombinieren
<Orcor> ??????? bin anfänger verstehe es nicht  nicht alle wo anfänger sind verstehen es 
<Frickelpit> ok, er blinkt nicht aber er sollte oben links als weißes rechteck angezeigt werden
<Orcor> ich hab ja da eingegeben inode/directory=nautilus-folder-handler.desktop; und wie speicher isch es ab?
<Frickelpit> strg+x
<Deep-Thought> ok denn muss ich halt nochmal fix win 7 starten um sicher zu sein....... man man man 
<Deep-Thought> aber touch unterstützung während der installation ist ja mal echt der hammer
<Orcor> jetzt kommt was  nach dem ich geklickt hab strg und x unten etwas 
<Frickelpit> na dann lies und handle
<Orcor> da steht ms dos dann mac usw
<Orcor> verstehe nicht 
<Frickelpit> werd konkreter oder mach einen screenshot
<Orcor> und wie sende ich hier ein screenshot
<Deep-Thought> einer von euch schon mal nen touch unter ubuntu benutzt?
<Frickelpit> Orcor: lad ihn irgendwo hoch
<Orcor> ok
<Orcor> http://ge.tt/4olhngd
<Orcor> hier ist es
<Frickelpit> drück enter
<Frickelpit> hast du nur die eine zeile da drin jetzt?
<Orcor> jo
<Frickelpit> warum?
<Orcor> hast nicht gesehen das bild
<Frickelpit> hat dir irgendeiner erzählt, dass du die anderen zeilen löschen sollst?
<Orcor> hmm
<Orcor> ach mann alles so kompliziert hier
<alles-wird-gut> abend, sed.... #sed '/pattern/!d' + nächste Zeile anhängen.
<Deep-Thought> @ppq kann es damit zu tuhen haben das ich die partition unter win 7 nur in ntfs oder exfat formatieren kann??
<Orcor> es geht immer noch nihcts
<ppq> Deep-Thought: was hat damit was zu tun? kann dir grad nicht folgen
<Frickelpit> Orcor: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/356391/ c&p kannst du hoffentlich …
<Orcor> der startet immer noch mplayer
<Deep-Thought> ja warum kann ich nicht in fat32 in windows7 formatieren....bin der meinung das ubuntu sie dann auch richtig angezeigt hat in der vergangenheit
<Orcor> file-roller.desktop: Befehl nicht gefunden
<ppq> Deep-Thought: was ist denn das problem gerade :D
<ppq> dass du die platte nicht identifizieren kannst?
<Deep-Thought> win7 ^^
<Deep-Thought> soo es ist auf jeden fall die dritte part. von der 500er sata
<Orcor> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/356392/
<Deep-Thought> denn kann man das ja bei ubuntu eingrenzen
<Orcor> ach ich erstehe garnix
<Orcor> mehr
<Deep-Thought> also wieder innen installer von ubuntu
<Orcor> was soll ich genauer machen bitte?
<Deep-Thought> wenn ich das hier fertig hab ist die sonne aufgegangen ;) na jut das ich urlaub hab
<Frickelpit> Orcor: wie wäre es mit logischen menschenverstand?
<Orcor> hallo ich hab von terminal keine ahnung
<Frickelpit> datei zum bearbeiten öffnen so wie vorhin?
<Orcor> das nicht so einfahc 
<Orcor> also was soll ich nun da eingeben in terminal 
<Frickelpit> dann tipp ins terminal nautilus ein
<Orcor> wenn da kommt das der etwas nicht gefunden hat 
<Orcor> wwas ich eingeben sollte
<Frickelpit> dann hast du eine grafische oberfläche und kannst klicken
<Orcor> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/356392/
<Frickelpit> Orcor: pfeil nach oben switcht durch die history
<alles-wird-gut> wie hängt man bei sed die nächste Zeile an? ich habe von N gehört aber wie realisiere ich das? Es wird ein pattern gemacht (gräßliches Wort) und dann soll die nächst Zeile noch angehängt werden.
<oZee> eine kurze frage: ist es möglich unter ubuntu einzustellen, dass die Lautsprecher verstumnmen, sobald ich ein Headset eingesteckt habe ?
<Orcor> schreib mir einfach die terminal befehle nach der reihe auf bitte 
<Orcor> da kommt andauernd das der was nciht gefundne hat
<Frickelpit> Orcor: werd ich nicht, lerne es oder lass es
<Orcor> was soll ich da lernen wenn ich keine ahnung hab mann oh mann
<Frickelpit> Orcor: oder setz einfach das um, was man dir sagt
<Orcor> :-(
<Orcor> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/356392/
<Orcor> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/356392/
<Orcor> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/356392/
<Orcor> ich gebe ein was du sagst aber da passiert nix
<Deep-Thought> Qsoo....wieder xforcevesa eingetippert... mal sehen ob er die partition nun richtig anzeigt
<Frickelpit> das ist nicht das, was ich dir gesagt hatte
<Orcor> hast aber gepostet was ich da eingeben soll hab es gemacht 
<Frickelpit> das sollst du _in_ die datei kopieren
<Orcor> welche datei wider
<Frickelpit> aber damit öffnest du die datei nicht
<Frickelpit> …
<Deep-Thought> @ppq drück mal die daumen
<Orcor> ich komm durcheinander wo soll ich wider was kopiren
<Frickelpit> Orcor: wenn du im terminal die pfeiltaste nach oben drückst, zeigt er dir die letzten befehle an, die _Du_ eingetippt hast
<Orcor> ne
<Orcor> weil hab geschloßen terminal 
<oZee> eine kurze frage: ist es möglich unter ubuntu einzustellen, dass die Lautsprecher (am rearout) gemuted werden, sobald ich ein Headset in den Front out stecke?
<Orcor> weil  ich durchdrehe langsam
<Frickelpit> Orcor: tipp mal history ins terminal
<Orcor> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/356395/
<Orcor> ?
<Frickelpit> schau mal zeile 14
<Frickelpit> nano ist (wir erinnern uns?) ein editor im terminal
<Orcor> jo
<Orcor> hab es eingegeben da kommt nur alles weis 
<Orcor> steht nix drinnen
<alles-wird-gut> #sed '{/pattern/!d; N}'  tut es acuh nicht :(
<Orcor> und nun 
<Frickelpit> Orcor: überlegen, was man wohl machen könnte mit dem paste, den ich dir gegeben hab
<Orcor> ja aber hab es da eingegeben return gedrückt nix passiert
<Orcor> oder soll ich die zeile 1 auslassen was du mir gegeben hast im klammer?
<Frickelpit> nein
<Orcor> dann verstehe ich nix mehr da pasiert einfach nix
<Frickelpit> eingefügt hast du den kompletten text?
<demian> re
<Orcor> ja
<Frickelpit> strg+x gedrückt?
<Orcor> was du mir bei paste gesendet hast hab alles eingefügt
<Orcor> wenn ich strg+x drücke kommt was mit j/N
<Orcor> ich drücke j  kommt nix 
<Orcor> der öffnet imemr noch mplayer
<Frickelpit> was soll den auch kommen? ein elefant?
<oZee> hat niemand kurz zeit für mein soundproblem?
<Deep-Thought> @frickelpit....was versucht ihr da garde eigentlich?
<Deep-Thought> gerade
<Frickelpit> Deep-Thought: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Nautilus#Persoenliche-Orte-oeffnen-sich-nicht-mit-Nautilus ich versuche ihm gerade zu zeigen, wie er den schritt "von Hand" macht
<shetlandpony> Frickelpit's url: http://tinyurl.com/4pg5p27 | Nautilus › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<Frickelpit> Orcor: hier spielt die musik, nicht im query
<Orcor> warum ist das alles so kompliziert?
<Frickelpit> ist es nicht
<Deep-Thought> ist das sowas wie die biebliothek unter win7?
<Frickelpit> es ist eine ganz normale textdatei …
<Orcor> hab es verändert war im terminal gestanden oben rechts
<Deep-Thought> ahh ok ^^
<Orcor> aber der öfnet weiter mplayer
<Frickelpit> hast du es auch gespeichert?
<Orcor> jo
<Deep-Thought> ok ich lass jetzt mal das part. proggi von ubuntu machen lassen
<Frickelpit> cat ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list im paste nochmal
<Deep-Thought> na wenn das mal gutgeht
<Orcor> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/356405/
<Orcor> komishc der öfnet weiter mplayer
<alles-wird-gut> #sed '{/pattern/!d; N; p}'  tut es, allerding liest er dann allle nächsten Zeilen ein. Ich will nur EINe, die auf dem Patten folg, einlesen
<Frickelpit> du hast ja auch nicht an der datei geändert
<Orcor> hä
<Frickelpit> zeile 8
<Orcor> ich hab gemacht was du gesagt hast 
<Frickelpit> nö
<Orcor> doch  hab es eingegeben 
<Frickelpit> zeile 8 sollte so aussehen: inode/directory=nautilus-folder-handler.desktop;
<Orcor> gespeichert und geht imemr nicht
<Deep-Thought> @ppq  ok... irgendwie hab ich das gefühl das ubuntu die festplatten größer anzeigt als win7
<Orcor> und wie änder ich das nun endlich
<Frickelpit> Orcor: so wie du es gerade schon probiert hast
<ppq> Deep-Thought: kann an GiB/GB chaos in win und auch ubuntu liegen.. sei dir halt sicher dass du die richtige partition hast da
<Deep-Thought> tja nü is zu spät ...
<ppq> :p
<Deep-Thought> ;)
<Deep-Thought> no risk no fun oder wie war das noch gleich
<Orcor> ja aber das geht imemr noch nicht der startet immer noch keine ordner 
<Deep-Thought> ich will jetzt endlich die neue graka mit vdpau testen
<oZee> niemand da der sich bissel mit dem sound unter ubu auskennt?
<Deep-Thought> bissel
<Deep-Thought> wasn los?
<Frickelpit> Orcor: öffne ein terminal, tippe nautilus ein und mach es grafisch mit der änderung, ich hab keine lust mehr hier den hampelmann zu spielen
<Orcor> schreib mir mal bitte auf nach der reihe wa sich alles eingeben muß und drücken 
<Frickelpit> nein
<ppq> ,frag? oZee
<shetlandpony> oZee: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Orcor> danka das ich als anfänger abgestempelt werde
<exs> hi
<exs> wie startet man den pulseaudio?=
<Deep-Thought> moin
<exs> ich habe ihn mit pulseaudio -k beendet, weil er abgestürzt ist
<ppq> exs: 'pulseaudio -D' afaik
<Orcor> hab nautilus eingegeben geht ein ordner auf und nun
<oZee> eine kurze frage: ist es möglich unter ubuntu einzustellen, dass die Lautsprecher (am rearout) gemuted werden, sobald ich ein Headset in den Front out stecke?
<ppq> exs: alternativ einfach einmal aus- und wieder einloggen
<Frickelpit> Orcor: denken und handeln
<Orcor> du willst einfahc nicht verstehen das ich kp hab oder??
<ppq> oZee: bitte nur hier im channel, nicht im query
<exs> ppq, $ pulseaudio -D
<exs> E: main.c: Start des Daemons fehlgeschlagen.
<Frickelpit> .local/share/applications/mimeapps.list <- da liegt deine datei, ein punkt am anfang bedeutet, dass sie versteckt ist
<oZee> ok
<exs> ppq, und sry das kommt einen system restart gleich weil ich meine laufenden programme ebenso starten muss. gibts keine gescheite alternative?
<Frickelpit> Orcor: mit "keine ahnung" hat das nichts zu tun, du bist schlicht und ergreifend zu faul selbst mal nachzudenken
<Orcor> wo muß ich nun da hin um es zu ändern endlich 
<ppq> exs: vielleicht gibt es mittlerweile einen dienst, den du mit 'sudo service foo start' starten kannst - bin da nicht auf dem neusten stand, tab completion funktioniert auch hier
<Orcor> ich bin nicht faul nur hab ich von ubuntu kp
<Frickelpit> dann lerne es
<Orcor> dann sag es mir endlich wo ich da hin klicken muß ist das so schwer
<exs> $ sudo service pulseaudio restart
<exs>  * PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions
<exs> ansonsten passiert nix
<Frickelpit> hab ich dir schon mehrmals
<Frickelpit> und ich werd micht nicht nochmal wiederholen
<Orcor> ich hab nautils eingegeben und nun 
<Frickelpit> nun hast du einen dateimanager und kannst dateien grafisch bearbeiten
<Orcor> ist nur ein ordenr mit denn ganzen sahcen was sich imemr mplayer öfnet
<Frickelpit> da gibts dann so knöpfe mit "Speichern" und so
<Orcor> wo
<Frickelpit> im grafischen editor
<ppq> exs: probier mal start statt restart
<Orcor> bei mir ist kein editor gekommen 
<Frickelpit> natürlich nicht, denn du hast ihn ja auch noch nicht geöffnet
<exs>  * PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions
<exs> kommt das gleiche ppq
<ppq> k, dachte das kommt nur beim stoppen.
<Orcor> da sind lauter ordner
<Deep-Thought> @ppq schon mal nen touchscreen an ubuntu betrieben?
<ppq> exs: dann guck mal in die logs, ob da was ausführlicheres steht, wenn du pulseaudio -D ausführst
<ppq> Deep-Thought: ne
<Orcor> was für ein editor soll ich nun wider aufmachen 
<Deep-Thought> also ich nutz den schon ein paar wochen an win7 .... aber das ich den schon in der installation von ubuntu einsetzen kann... net schlecht
<Deep-Thought> da könnte sich microsoft mal ne scheibe von abschneiden
<Orcor> ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<exs> ppq, wo sind die logs von pulseaudio?
<ppq> Orcor: bleib locker
<ppq> exs: nutze kein pulse, hast du in /var/log/ mal geschaut?
<exs> jo
<ppq> hm dann schau mal in allgemeine logs wie syslog, messages oder auch dmesg
<Orcor> naja ich soll nautilis eingeben hab ich gemacht und nun was weiter
<Orcor> wo kann ich was ändern
<Deep-Thought> @ppq kennst du dich ein wenig aus mit vdpau?
<Orcor> kann mir keienr helfen?
<Orcor> schade
<exs> joa in syslog steht halt:
<exs> Mar 20 02:39:54 dell pulseaudio[15193]: pid.c: Daemon already running.
<exs> Mar 20 02:39:54 dell pulseaudio[15193]: main.c: pa_pid_file_create() fehlgeschlagen.
<Orcor> mplayer startet imemr noch 
<Orcor> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<ppq> Deep-Thought: nicht wirklich, aber wenn du fragen hast, frag - hier sind auch andere :p
<Deep-Thought> hehe ok... dauert wohl auch noch nen paar minütchen bis er das os fertig inst. hat
<Orcor> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<mgolisch> exs: ja weil pulseaudio schon laeft
<mgolisch> steht da doch
<exs> mgolisch, echt? geil!
<exs> mgolisch, funzt aber nicht. 
<mgolisch> was funzt nicht?
<Orcor> wie kann ich meine ordenr anzeigen lassen endlich ohne das ganze zeit mplayer startet
<papachaotica> wo willst du den ordner anzeigen lassen?
<exs> mgolisch, beim abspielen von videos kommt kein sound und sonst auch keine fehlermeldung. habe pulseaudio mit -k beendet und mit -D restartet und da kam eine fehlermeldung.
<Deep-Thought> evtl. mal den mplayer deinstallieren?
<mgolisch> ja per deafult starten pulseclients automatisch den server wenn keiner vorhanden ist
<mgolisch> darum war der schon wieder gestartet
<exs> mgolisch, und warum höre ich keinen sound?
<mgolisch> exs: testen ob pulse funktioniert kannst du mit paplay
<mgolisch> zb
<Orcor> verstehe nix
<Orcor> mehr
<Orcor> mplayer geht andauernd auf
<Orcor> will aber inhalt meien rordner sehen 
<jham> Orcor: im welchen app?
<Orcor> orte
<jham> Orcor: du klickst doppelt mit linker maustaste auf eien _ornder_ und mplayer geht auf?
<Orcor> ich klikce nur 1 mal
<jham> sorry, fuer die typos
<exs> mgolisch, Öffnen der Audio-Datei fehlgeschlagen.
<jham> Orcor: und was macht der mplayer dann?
<Orcor> der mplayer geht auf egal welchen ordner ich bei orte aufmahcen will 
<mgolisch> exs: ja musst schon ne datei angeben
<exs> mgolisch, hab ich doch %)
<papachaotica> 02:49:59           jham | Orcor: und was macht der mplayer   │ gringo          
<jham> Orcor: und wenn du rechtsklick machst und dann auf oeffnen gehtst?
<Orcor> und dann versucht der alles von orte da einzufügen egal welche datein du da hast
<mgolisch> exs: das kann glaub ich nur wav und ogg
<mgolisch> keine mp3s oder sowas
<Orcor> ich will aber meinen inhalt wider sehen
<exs> mgolisch, ok bei einer wave in /usr/share/sounds/alsa kam keine fehlermeldung aber auch kein sound
<mgolisch> exs: okay, geb im terminal mal alsamixer ein
<jham> Orcor: kannst du noch bitte meine frage beantworten?
<mgolisch> exs: und schau ob unter einem der regler MM steht
<mgolisch> das heisst dieser kanal ist stummgeschaltet
<Orcor> welche frage
<jham> 02:50 <      jham> Orcor: und wenn du rechtsklick machst und dann auf oeffnen gehtst?
<Orcor> hab doch deine fragen beantwortet
<Orcor> ich kann weder rechts noch links klicken
<exs> mgolisch, kein kanal ist stumm
<Orcor> sobald ich nur einmal klicke geht immer der blöde mplayer auf 
<jham> aber nautilus oeffnen kannst du?
<Orcor> ja
<Orcor> da kommt das gleiche alles wie in Orte
<jham> und die verzeichnisse werden angezeigt, ja?
<Orcor> nur wenn ich über Orte gehe und egal was anklicke kommt imemr mplayer
<mgolisch> exs: komisch eigentlich sollte dann ton kommen
<exs> mgolisch, joa ist komisch.....sonst eine idee?
<jham> Orcor: mal langsam. wenn du alt+f2 machst und nautilus schreibst und dann enter drueckst, bekommst du eine ordneransicht?
<Orcor> ja
<Orcor> mit dem gleichen inhalt wie in Orte
<jham> kannst du da dann in andere ordner gehen?
<Orcor> ja
<Orcor> nur nicht über orte
<jham> das "orte" oben im panel?
<Orcor> ja
<Orcor> genau
<jham> wenn du auf orte klickst, geht das menu noch auf, oder gleich mplayer?
<Orcor> da kommt kein kontexmenü
<jham> bloed ist, ich habe keinen panel mit orte gerade, auf diesem rechner
<Orcor> gliech mplayer
<jham> oh..
<Orcor> ich hab ubuntu 10.10 gnome
<papachaotica> wo liegen den die configs zum pannel, einfach löschen und das panel neuststarten
<ppq> Orcor: mach mal im nautilus (nicht im panel bei orte!) den rechtsklick auf einen beliebigen ordner, dann eigenschaften
<Orcor> und dann
<ppq> der reiter "öffnen mit"
<ppq> da dann "ordner auswählen" oder ähnlich ankreuzen
<Orcor> ?
<Orcor> bei mir kommt nirgends wo öffnen mit
<jham> muss
<jham> oeffen mit anderer applikation, oder so
<Orcor> wo finde ich das
<Orcor> warte mahce bild
<jham> bei mir mit englischer sprache gibt's open with other application
<jham> aber nich im reiter, sondern nach rechtsklick auf den ordner
<jham> oh... und auf archlinux
<jham> sollte aber sich nicht gross unterscheiden
<Orcor> wo
<jham> was, wo
<Orcor> auf der linken siete wennich auf einen ordner rechtsklikce kommt nichts mit öfnen mit
<jham> kontextmenu
<jham> nicht auf der linken seite
<Orcor> nur in rechte spalte wenn ich einen ordner rechts klicken tue
<jham> oder ist "orte" ein bookmark?
<Orcor> was ist ein bookmark?
<jham> uff, sorry, ich glaube ich bin gerade fuer den support ohne ubuntu nicht geeignet
<jham> gute nacht
<Orcor> ah jetzt hab ich es 
<Orcor> nun hab es geschafft 
<Orcor> danke an alle die mir geholfen haben
<jham> oh
<jham> freut mich
<Orcor> bei mir war das alles bisschen anders
<Orcor> voll verwirrend als anfänger
<Deep-Thought_> wunderbar
<Orcor> ich muß mich auch auskennen wo  ich wa sfinde wie alles heißt
<Deep-Thought_> ich find es macht spass da sich durch zu wurschteln
<Orcor> bin halt ein win umsteiger weil shcnauze voll hatte von win
<Deep-Thought_> na ja hatt beides seine vor- und nachteile
<Orcor> nagut wünsche allen eine angenehme nacht ruhe
<papachaotica> unter linux ist der groß vorteil das terminal, hör auf dich wie bei win verzweifet an die maus zu klammer um nicht den pc aus dem fenster zu werfen
<Deep-Thought_> bye orcor
<Orcor> ja terminal ist was wunderbares
<Orcor> wenn mal irgendwelche infos brauchst  muss man in win imemr irgend welche progs haben oder kaufen 
<Orcor> hier reicht einfach terminal in  aple haben die auch denn terminal hab ich gesehen
<Orcor> ok schlaft gut alle
<Deep-Thought_> @ ppq na supie ... ubuntu installiert und win 7 fährt hoch.....
<Deep-Thought_> @ppq das ist reichlich in die hose gegangen
<sysdef> ,away? daswort|afk 
<shetlandpony> daswort|afk: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<Deep-Thought_> na ja das wird heute nix mehr
<Deep-Thought_> gute nacht an alle
<bullgard4> Wozu ist die Datei /usr/share/irssi/help/mircdcc gut?
<bullgard4> [gelöst]
<medness> guten morgen zusammen
<medness> rechts unten in ubuntu ist doch immer ein mülleimer? bei mir ist der jetzt aufeinmal nicht mehr da! wie bekomme ich den denn wie3der?
<Frickelpit> medness: rechtsklick auf das panel und dann "zum panel hinzufügen" wählen
<medness> gefunden
<medness> danke
<medness> hei kann es sein, das ich rar achive so einfach unter ubuntu nicht öffnen kann?
<medness> also windows archive
<Frickelpit> ja, wenn du unrar nicht installiert hast, geht es nicht
<medness> ah ok
<medness> ja dann majch ich das mal
<medness> danke und einen schönnen tag nmnoch
<Frickelpit> nimm gleich noch unzip mit ;)
<medness> ja des istalliere ich auch gleich, dann habe ich das problem nicht mehr
<medness> dachte immer ubuntu kann des sxcxhonn 
<medness> hei nach dem du mir jetzt super geholfen hast, kannst du mir auch sagen, wie ich meine feswtplatte teilen kann, ohne was löschen zu müssen?
<Frickelpit> was willst du denn da teilen?
<medness> meine c ! hätte gern ne zweite für daten (musik bilder dokumente)  wenn ich mal einen fehler mache. bin ja noch neuumsteiger.
<oZee> moin
<coc00n> moin
<Grizzly1175> hallo zusammen
<oZee> ist es möglich unter ubuntu einzustellen, dass die Lautsprecher (am rearout) gemuted werden, sobald ich ein Headset in den Front out stecke?
<oZee> kann da keiner helfen?
<bullgard4> oZee: Wenn Du nicht so viele unverständliche Wörter benutzen würdest, könnte ich Dir vielleicht antworten.
<oZee> hö? das ist doch garnicht so unverständlich
<bullgard4> Wie Du meinst.
<oZee> also der rearout ist eben hinten am rechner und der front vorne 
<spionspion> unter ubuntu wirst du das nicht einstellen können
<spionspion> treiber unter windows erkennt normal was wo ansteckt. ich glaub nicht dass die treiber unter linux so ausgereift sind.
<oZee> alles klar - danke dir
<medness> hallo nochmal.4
<medness> so hab jetzt ewig versucht meine platte von c in c und d zu machen aber ohne erfolg. hätte immer meine daten löschen müssen. wie kann ich meine platte neu patitionieren, ohne meine daten zu löschen?
<spionspion> wie voll ist die platte medness ?
<spionspion> (c und d gibts nicht in linux :) )
<medness> 350 gb leeer und es is nur ubuntu 10.10 drauf und höchstens 3 gb daten. nur diese möchte ich behalten.
<PrickelPit> medness, desktop-cd booten --> gparted starten.
<medness> hda1 und hda 2 oder
<medness> und des is dann ohne löschen? so wie in widows?
<spionspion> in gparted deine ubuntu partition verkleinern auf die größe die du willst
<spionspion> und dann im leeren bereich neue partition anlegen
<medness> ja dann probier ich das mal
<oZee> wieso verzerrt linux alles vom mikrofon extrem und verdunkelt es - fast wie mit nem effekt versehen
<medness> hei hast du noch ne andere möglichkeit? weil ich habe kein medium, dass ich mir noch mal ne istall cd brennen kann und auxch keinen stick. kann ich das auch ohne externes medium machen?
<medness> "heut is doch sonntag"
<apollo13> oZee: kaputtes mikro…
<oZee> definitiv nicht
<oZee> funzt beim andren OS tadellos
<PrickelPit> hast n handy oder ipod? tut auch anstatt usb-stick, medness.
<medness> google schmeißt auch nur unbrauchbare saxchen raus
<medness> gute idee
<medness> !!!1
<apollo13> oZee: dann hast wohl mit irgendeinem equalizer rumgespielt, oder mikro hat nen knacks oder treiber mag dich nicht
<oZee> sieht wohl nach letzterem aus
<apollo13> LOOOOOOOOOL
<oZee> ?
<medness> du wirst lachen, aber mein ubuntu erkennt meinen mp3 player nicht
<apollo13> oZee: 99% der probleme sind user verursacht, somit sieht es eher nicht nach letzterem aus ;)
<PrickelPit> mein cowon j3 wird immer erkannt ;)
<levu> Hi, wo stell ich ein, dass access keys in menüs immer unterstrichen werden und nicht nur wenn ich alt drücke?
<oZee> http://www.skype-forum.com/ftopic21633.html
<oZee> danach siehts aus
<oZee> jedoch hab ich das pattern paket nicht von dem da die rede ist, sondern es scheint sich mit was andrem zu beißen
<apollo13> oZee: du solltest vlt dazusagen, dass es skype ist wo das problem auftritt -_-
<oZee> im soundrecorder kommt garnix an das iss noch fieser
<oZee> grade alle iengänge versuchtr
<dreamon> Weiß jemand wo man unter VLC den Record Pfad eingibt.. Er schreibt hier alles auf den Desktop..
<oZee> bzw ich kann im soundrecorder nicht mic wählen
<oZee> ok mit mehr micboost hör ich mich selöbst
<oZee> im skype testanruf übel verzerrt
<spionspion> teste auch mal ein nativeres programm wie zb mumble
<spionspion> um das problem irgendwie einzukreisen
<oZee> sek installe
<Oliver_> Hallo. Ich hab folgendes Problem: http://pastebin.com/3DBJTbBb
<oZee> zumindest bei der mumble einstellung klingt alles sauber
<oZee> scheint also sich mit skype zu beißen
<dadrc> Oliver_:Klingt nach 'nem Problem mit dem Windows-Bootloader -- frag mal in ##windows
<spionspion> nutzt skype die gleiche schnittstelle (pulseaudio?) wie mumble ?
<Oliver_> ok dadrc
<oZee> ne pulse hab ich gepurged
<oZee> erst durch alsa funzt das mit dem sound ühaupt
<oZee> beide nutzen also alsa
<apollo13> oZee: skype funktioniert super mit pulse
<oZee> hab mit pulse weder headset ein- noch ausgabe
<apollo13> ja wirst wohl die devices muted habem
<mgolisch> bei mir gehts auch
<mgolisch> nur mic ist sehr leise
<oZee> ich installkier mal skype komplett neu
<mgolisch> naja egal
<oZee> -k
<apollo13> mgolisch: schalt im skype die automatische mikro lautstärkenanpassung ab, und fix dann das mikro mit alsamixer und dem volumecontrol
<oZee> beißt sich immernoch
<oZee> scheint also weniger ein linux als vielmehr ein skype prob zu sein
<oZee_> ?
<Grizzly1175> hallo zusammen
<IchGuckLive> Guten Tag  ich bin an der Steuererklärung und brauche einenPDF reader unter wine Foxit läuft zwar aber ist nicht sichtbar unter wine programme
<IchGuckLive> die anleitung sagt nur S.O
<IchGuckLive> hat da jemand noch eine idee ?
<dadrc> Geh dahin, wo du Foxit installiert hast und klick auf die exe
<dadrc> Sollte mit Wine verknüpft sein und automatisch starten
<IchGuckLive> geht 
<IchGuckLive> aber das Finanzamtprogramm will den reader selber starten
<IchGuckLive> ältere Version des Readers ?
<dadrc> Sonst kannst du dir auch selber ein Startskript erstellen
<dadrc> Mach dir einen neuen Launcher mit dem Befehl "wine /pfad/zu/foxit.exe"
<dadrc> Den kannst du dann dahin packen, wo das Programm ihn erwartet
<IchGuckLive> ok
<IchGuckLive> da wird nichts installiert kann das sein das ich da nicht die exe runterladen muss bei foxit  sondern was anderes ?
<dadrc> Keine Ahnung, ich benutz unter Linux einfach evince. Hab nie versucht, einen Windows-PDF-Reader zu installieren hier.
<IchGuckLive> ok acrobat reader steigt bei der installation einfach aus
<pog> IchGuckLive: verlangt das Programm denn einen speziellen Reader? gehen die Standardviever nicht?
<pog> acroread geht ja auch unter linux, oder der evice ist unter ubuntu standard-viever.
<pog> resp. laeuft schon das Steuerprogramm unter wine, dann weiss ich nicht, ob der Aufruf auch in wine sein muesste.
<Olytibar> Hi, ich mounte automatisch die Netzwerkfreigaben pro Nutzer, wie hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Client_cifs#Persoenliches-Automount aber man kann dann immer noch nicht darauf zugreifen. Die Ordner können jedoch über „Orte“ angesprochen werden und werden dadurch eingehängt. Ist es möglich das zu automatisieren? Auf meinem eigenen PC klappts seltsamerweise.
<IchGuckLive> das elster formulare läuft unter wine
<IchGuckLive> und in wine ist kein reader drin
<pog> ich frage mich, ob der reader unbedingt in wine sein muss... 
<pog> der normale acrobat reader, geht der nicht?
<IchGuckLive> nein 
<IchGuckLive> scheint so zu sein das mal wieder die nur windows user ansprechen
<pog> das ist ein interessantes Problem, gibt sicher noch andere Leute in Deutschland, die das Problem haben. 
<IchGuckLive> kein pdf betrachter installiert
<Natrium>  l,.lk.ölkm
<pog> kannst Du im Programm einen Reader angeben, oder oeffnet der einfach den default-Reader?
<IchGuckLive> gute frage moment
<pog> man muss abklaeren, ob der aufruf nur ein Wine-Programm sein kann, oder ob es wieder von oben irgend ein Programm oeffnet.
<IchGuckLive> also laut anleitung in unserem Wiki steht da das es mit Foxireader get er muss allerdings in wie sichtbar sein 
<pog> vielleicht ginge eine aeltere VErsion von Acrobate: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=847
<IchGuckLive> da ist der reader aber nicht ich hab schon versucht 3 Versionen zu installieren mittels setup  geht aber nicht in den programmordner
<pog> bekommt man sicher irgendwie zum laufen.
<pog> ich brauchte mehrere Monate, um den van Basco unter Wine zum laufen zu bringen, und hab es dank youtube geschafft :-)
<bekks> Was ist "der van Basco"?
<pog> ein midi-karaoke Player, bekks
<bekks> Ah.
<pog> musste das Midi korrekt konfigurieren von der SW aus, und fand durch youtube erst aus, dass man das machen kann...
<pog> ich bin ziemlich sicher, dass man die sachen unter wine zum laufen bekommt, ev. wuerde ich in einem wine chat/forum auch mal schauen.
<IchGuckLive> ich zieh mir mal den 9.4er Adobe
<pog> "baltax" geht zum Glueck unter Linux :-)
<Olytibar> hat niemand eine Idee? :-(
<pog> hab grad das Posting von Dir angeschaut, Olytibar, leider hab ich da zuwenig ahnung.
<IchGuckLive> TREFFER der 9.4er hat sich installiert und wird auch vom Finanzamt anerkannt
<IchGuckLive> Danke für den tip mit wine HQ
<IchGuckLive> BB schönen Sonntag 
<Deep-Thought> hallo
<ppq> moin Deep-Thought
<ppq> war schon weg als du mir gestern schriebst
<Deep-Thought> ich habe ubuntu 10.10 i386 neben win7 i386 installiert aber es kommt kein grub bootloader zum auswählen des os sondern er startet win7...wie kommt das?
<Deep-Thought> hi ppq
<ppq> Deep-Thought: starte mal ne live-cd und nopaste (pastebin) die ausgabe von 'sudo fdisk -l'
<Deep-Thought> ja probleme über probleme ... war noch bis sechs uhr morgens dabei aber ohne erfolg :(
<ppq> ui
<Deep-Thought> also vonner live cd in die console?
<grossing> Deep-Thought, grub- timeout auf 0 und Win7 als default eingestellt?
<buzztardo> Deep-Thought: schaumal hier -> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB#Bootloader-wiederherstellen
<Deep-Thought> werd mich mal einlesen
<ppq> Deep-Thought, buzztardo: der link betrifft grub und nicht grub2
<buzztardo> Das nächste mal installier zuerst windows, dann Ubuntu. So kann windows deinen MBR nicht mehr überschreiben ;)
<Deep-Thought> ja hab ich doch
<ppq> buzztardo: ubuntu wurde zuletzt installiert
<Deep-Thought> das ist ja grad das komische
 * ppq wartet auf den nopaste
<Deep-Thought> mom
<Deep-Thought> erstmal neustart un die richtige cd finden ^^
<Deep-Thought> ähmm bin jetzt in der auswahl der ubuntu cd...wie komm ich nun in die konsole?
<ppq> Deep-Thought: geh mal auf "ausprobieren"
<Deep-Thought> auch wieder mit xforcevesa?
<ppq> dann startet das live-system, in dem du dann ganz normal ein terminal starten kannst. ja mit xforcevesa
<Deep-Thought> ok
<Deep-Thought> ahh irgendwie macht das ganze auch spass
<Deep-Thought> oder sagen wir mal eher gut das ich urlaub hab :)
<grullers> hallo :) ich installiere gerade Ubuntu 10.10 Server und möchte ein LVM einrichten.
<grullers> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400002/
<grullers> Funktioniert alles bis auf das Installieren von Grub in den MBR
<grullers> Würde mich riesig freuen wenn mir jemand einen Tipp geben kann.
<grullers> Muss evtl. /boot außerhalb vom lvm liegen?
<ppq> genau
<Deep-Thought> ahh ja... also ubuntu hat jetzt nicht auf die grafische oberfläche gebootet aber inner console bin ich jetzt...alles sehr komisch
<ppq> grullers: übrigens seh ich nicht ganz den vorteil darin, ubuntu in ein lvm zu installieren das sich über 2 platten erstreckt. ist nicht meine angelegenheit, aber wenn man fragen darf - wieso?
<ppq> Deep-Thought: ist das jetzt das live-system? hast du auch sicher mit xforcevesa gebootet?
<Deep-Thought> da steht: your cpu appears to be lacking expected security protection
<Deep-Thought> was soll das nun wieder bedeuten?
<ppq> das nx-bit.. hast du ein notebook und mal deine cpu ausgetauscht?
<grullers> ppq, also der server hat wie du siehst 2x 2tb und ich möchte eine große partition haben. und da ich keinen dritten datenträger einbauen möchte wollte ich ubuntu auch auf diese partition installieren
<grullers> ppq, außerdem möchte ich alles verschlüsseln
<ppq> grullers: wenn du alles verschlüsseln möchtest, musst du das vorher tun
<ppq> vor der installatiob
<grullers> ppq, ich dachte das geht auch in diesem menü unter "Verschlüsselte Datenträger konfigurieren"
<ppq> grullers: tipp: nutz einfach die geführte partitionierung, "verschlüsselter lvm" - dann hast du zwar alles auf nur einer platte, aber dafür ists ausfallsicherer. wenn du es über beide platten installierst, hast du ein problem, wenn eine platte ausfällt
<grullers> ppq, ja das weiß ich mit dem ausfall das ist mir aber "egal"
<grullers> ppq, die daten werden an mehreren standorten gesichert
<grullers> ppq, fällt mal ein system aus ist noch redudant alles vorhanden
<Deep-Thought> ppq nö das ist nen normaler pc mit nem core2duo
<ppq> na, wie auch immer, probier's mal mit /boot als eigener partition, grullers
<grullers> ppq, ich sehe den vorteil von lvm: ich kann irgendwann einfach so eine 3. platte reinstecken und sie dieser partition zuordnen
<grullers> ppq, danke erstmal! echt nett das du dir mir hilfst 
<grullers> ppq, ich probiere das mal mit /boot extra - reichen 100mb?
<ppq> grullers: np, das hier ist schliesslich ein support-channel. ja 100mb sind genug
<Deep-Thought> so also befehl fdisk -l ausgeführt... was willste jetzt wissen?
<ppq> Deep-Thought: nopaste bitte mal die ausgabe
<ppq> Deep-Thought: 'sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit' erleichtert dir das ganze ungemein, vorher das paket pastebinit installieren
<ppq> grullers: achja, übrigens: das verschlüsseln muss noch vor erstellen des lvm geschehen
<ppq> grullers: und wenns erstmal verschlüsselt ist, kannst du nicht einfach so ne neue platte hinzufügen
<Deep-Thought> E. paket pastebinit kann nicht gefunden werden
<grullers> ppq, ich habe vorher noch nie mit lvm gearbeitet. dachte das geht einfach so. das wäre nämlich der vorteil von lvm vs raid0
<ppq> Deep-Thought: ist im universe repository. 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list' und dort das universe repo aktivieren (die raute # vor der zeile enfternen)
<Deep-Thought> heididei
<Deep-Thought> moment
<ppq> grullers: ja, aber wenn ein luks container in's spiel kommt, geht die flexibilität verloren - den kann man nämlich nicht vergrößern/verkleinern
<Deep-Thought> man und das ganze noch mit us tastatur.....
<ppq> grullers: wenn du mich fragst: ubuntu auf ne recht kleine, eigene partition installieren auf einer der platten. den restlichen platz kannst du dann zusammen mit der zweiten platte einem lvm hinzufügen
<grullers> ppq, ja du hast recht
<grullers> ppq, und ich verschlüssele dann nur die daten auf den beiden anderen partitionen
<ppq> grullers: genau, und lieber dann mit truecrypt oder so als container im dateisystem auf dem lvm. dann hast du noch die möglichkeit, es zu vergrößern
<grullers> ppq, ja also es ist eigentlich mein gedanke ich logge mich per ssh ein
<grullers> und schalte per key die verschlüsselung frei
<grullers> wenn jemand den server klaut
<grullers> kommt er nicht an die daten
<Deep-Thought> so die repos sind nun grün ... abspeichern?
<ppq> Deep-Thought: ja, mit strg+o. raus kommst du dann mit strg+x
<ppq> Deep-Thought: dann noch ein 'sudo apt-get update' und dann kannst du pastebinit installieren
<ppq> grullers: ahjo, ein server ist das. wenn du das mit luks gemacht hättest, hätte das gar nicht so funktiioniert wie geplant
<ppq> grullers: wenn ubuntu verschlüsselt ist, muss man vor dem booten die passphrase eintippen, und das gingwe dann nur mit kvm-over-ip
<ppq> oder lokal
<Deep-Thought> E: paket pastebinit kann nicht gefunden werden...
<Deep-Thought> also das kam nach sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Deep-Thought> muss ich die quellen vorher neu einlesen?
<ppq> Deep-Thought: ja, wie gesagt ;)
<Deep-Thought> ähmm ja nur wie
<Deep-Thought> ach da haste es ja geschrieben.. ;)
<Deep-Thought> wenn du mir jetzt noch sagst wo bei ner us tastatur der | ist
<ppq> hab ich nicht im kopf, aber probier mal öä#ü+
<ppq> evtl. in verbindung mit shift
<ppq> oder ,.-
<Deem> Deep-Thought: du hast ihn doch kopiert
<Deem> Deep-Thought: oder bist du noch an nem anderen rechner?
<Deep-Thought> ja ich schreib hier grad übers laptop
<Deem> aso
<Deep-Thought> ist übrigens shift+#
<Deep-Thought> also ppq da kommt denn: www.pastebin.com/Cwq1xqME
<Deep-Thought> ach das ist ja mal praktisch
<ppq> Deep-Thought: ok, offenbar ist dein windows auf sda, sdb oder sdc. ubuntu ist auf sdd. in deinem bios ist eingestellt, dass von einer der ersten 3 gebootet wird. der ubuntu bootloader ist aber im mbr von sdd, daher erscheint der nicht
<ppq> Deep-Thought: lösung: im bios einstellen, dass von sdd gebootet wird, also der vierten erkannten platte
<Deep-Thought> ahh ok
<Deep-Thought> aber ich hab win7 und ubuntu auf einer platte...
<Deep-Thought> aber der mbr ist wo anders?
<ppq> dann ist der windows bootloader im mbr von sda, sdb oder sdc
<ppq> der nistet sich gern überall ein wo platz ist
<Deep-Thought> also einfach mal f11 und eine platte nach der anderen durchprobieren
<Orcor> hab eine 400GB Festplatte die defekt ist wie kann ich die per Terminalbefehl prüfenlassen  laut xp damals war da irgend was mit 100 schwebende Sektoren oder so
<ppq> Orcor: paket 'smartmontools' installieren
<ppq> ,festplattenstatus? Orcor
<shetlandpony> Orcor, Festplattenstatus ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus - Weitere Infos im query ...
<ppq> Orcor: wenn du schon weißt, dass was nicht stimmt, fährst du am besten mal den 'long' test
<Orcor> da waren noch daten drauf hab die vorhin gerettet nur es lässt sich kein win mehr oder sonnst was drauf instaliren 
<Deep-Thought> ahh ok gefunden
<Deep-Thought> das ja cool...denn kann ich ja übers bios das ubuntu deaktivieren bei bedarf :)
<Orcor> ok danke schon mal für die hilfe
<Orcor> hab die platte früher letztes jahr genutzt da war xp drauf dann eines tages ging nimemr etwas  irgend was mit 100 schwebende sektoren war damals
<jokrebel> hi
<Deep-Thought> moin
<Deep-Thought> @ppq irgendwie fährt er ubuntu trotzdem nicht hoch
<Orcor> dauert das aber lange der test
<Orcor> Please wait 149 minutes for test to complete.
<Orcor> Test will complete after Sun Mar 20 18:11:58 2011
<ppq> Orcor: deal with it :)
<Deep-Thought> hda_intel: azx_get_response timeout, switching to single_mode
<Deep-Thought> und denn bleibt er stehen
<Orcor> was für ein ding?
<Orcor> warum sehe ich nicht im Terminal wie die Platte geprüft wird?
<ppq> Deep-Thought: aha, also macht die soundkarte irgendwelche probleme.. google mal anch " azx_get_response timeout" da gibts einige threads schon zu
<ppq> Orcor: es würde dir nicht helfen - nur die resultate sind interessant
<Deep-Thought> ja ich hab so ne profi sound karte von m-audio drinnen...aber mit früheren ubuntu versionen hatte ich da keine probleme
<Orcor> Use smartctl -X to abort test.
<Orcor> christoph@christophPrivat:~$ 
<Orcor> und dachte das der nach denn letzten zeilen nix macht weil da nix kommmt
<Orcor> nun ja ich lass mal es laufen
<Deep-Thought> @ppq hab die onboard soundkarte im bios abgeschaltet...aber das bringt auch nix
<Deep-Thought> man das kann doch alles nicht wahr sein
<ppq> Deep-Thought: wie, bringt nix? was kommt nun als fehlermeldung?
<Deep-Thought> das gleiche
<Deep-Thought> aber wie kann das sein?
<Deep-Thought> der m-audio soundchip ist definitiv nicht von intel
<ppq> Orcor: lies halt was da steht. :)
<Deep-Thought> kann das der soundchip von der graka sein?
<ppq> eher nicht, intel igps haben keine integrierte soundkarte
<Deep-Thought> mhh und nun?
<ppq> Deep-Thought: kommt die meldung wenn du die live-cd booten willst?
<Deep-Thought> ne da kommt ja die fehlermeldung mit der cpu
<ppq> also irgendwas ist an deinem system komisch *grins*
<Deep-Thought> ja kein plan
<Deep-Thought> sowas hab ich auch noch nicht erlebt
<Deep-Thought> also wird das wohl nix mit ubuntu :(
<ppq> führ mal 'dmesg | pastebinit' aus
<Deep-Thought> jo moment
<dreamon> Es gibt bestimmt RAR Archive die kann ich unter Ubuntu nicht entpacken. Obwohl PW stimmt. Unter Windows gehts. 
<ppq> dreamon: probier's mal im terminal, mit 'unrar e paket.rar'
<Deem> dreamon: You're doing it wrong. :P
<dreamon> ppq, Ok, teste gerade. 
<dreamon> Deem, Nach Rechtsklick entpacken und passwort eingeben.. soooo schwer ist es eigentlich net
<Deep-Thought> http://pastebin.com/p1k1xvhM
<dreamon> Deem, Aber das PW hat viele sonderzeichen.. eventuell ist das das problem
<ppq> Deep-Thought: nx hat er erkannt. er bootet allerdings mit der option "single", weshalb du gleich in der konsole landest. und ohne "xforcevesa". wie hast du gestartet?
<Deem> dreamon: das kann sein. versuchs mal wie ppq sagte per temrminal
<Deep-Thought> über safemode
<dreamon> ppq, Über Konsole gings.. danke.. wenn ich auch nicht verstehe warum.. 
<Deep-Thought> @ppq noch ne idee?
<ppq> Deep-Thought: ja, ohne safe mode probieren, das ist nämlich der "single" user mode
<ppq> deswegen landest du in der konsole
<ppq> und das mit hda-intel kommt von deiner grafikkarte
<Deep-Thought> ja hab ja auch die konsole ausgewählt wegen dem befehl
<ppq> lol
<grullers> ppq, ok bin jetzt soweit fertig: ubuntu läuft auf einer kleinen partition (20gb) und ich habe mit dem rest ein lvm erstelt. 
<ppq> Deep-Thought: und ich rätsel hier rum wieso er in die konsole springt..
<grullers> ppq, sollte ich nun erst eine partition erstellen und formatieren, oder erst truecrypt anwenden und verschlüsseln?
<ppq> Deep-Thought: unsere kommunikation muss besser werden
<Deep-Thought> ja ich musste das ja irgendwo eintippern ^^
<ppq> grullers: erst partition erstellen. der truecrypt container liegt dann einfach als datei im dateisystem
<Deep-Thought> weil beim hochfahren bleibt er ja hängen
<grullers> ppq, kann ich auch schon daten darauf speichern (würde das dann später irgendwann machen)
<ppq> grullers: im truecrypt container kannst du jederzeit nach dem einhängen daten speichern
<Deep-Thought> @ppq also liegts an der hdmi funktion der graka?
<ppq> Deep-Thought: der hda-intel fehler? ja. aber was passiert denn nun genau, wenn du von der live-cd ganz normal startest (nicht safe mode), mit xforcevesa?
<Deep-Thought> mom werd das mal testen
<Deep-Thought> @ppq  your cpu appears to be lacking expected security protection
<ppq> und danach nix mehr?
<Deep-Thought> please check your bios settings or for more information, run: /usr/bin/check-bios-nx -- verbose
<ppq> dann mach das mal
<Deep-Thought> jep
<ppq> am besten mit | pastebinit dahinter
<fornext> Gibt es ein Filesystem, dass nach dem schließen einer Datei automatisch ein Backup anlegt? Ich denke z.B. an die Situation, dass man an einem Text arbeitet und später Teile wieder herstellen will, die man zuvor gelöscht hat.
<papachaotica> fornext: womit schreibst du die textfiles
<papachaotica> für vim/vi kenne ich das etwas
<fornext> papachaotica, unterschiedlich. Z.B. OpenOffice
<Deep-Thought> this cpu is family 6, modell 15, and has nx capabilities but is unable use the capability. Please enable this in your bios. for more details, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/security/cpufeatures
<fornext> Ich erinnere mich, dass mir schonmal Textteile verloren gingen, weil sie markiert waren und gelöscht wurden weil neuer Text eingegeben wurde. Nach dem speichern war es dann halt weg.
<ppq> wenn man's gleich merkt, hilft strg+z
<ppq> Deep-Thought: dann guck dich mal im bios um
<fornext> Bei einem Filesystem gibt es doch Funktionen zum öffnen und Schließen. Ich stelle mir das so vor, dass vor dem Öffnen eine Kopie der Datei angelegt wird.
<fornext> Oder wegen mir auch nur die Änderungen zur vorherigen Version gesichert werden.
<Longbottom> fornext: Mich erinnert das an ein Versionsverwaltungssystem, wie z.B. git oder subversion.
<Longbottom> papachaotica: Was kennst denn du da für vim? Das würde mich interessieren.
<papachaotica> fornext: du kannst dir ein tägliches differenziales backup mit rsync bauen, oder vo benutzen. vo ist ein frontend für vi das automatisch cvs ein und auscheckt und so eine versionienung für files baut
<papachaotica> Longbottom: vo siehe letze zeile
<papachaotica> http://www.fischglas.de/software/
<Longbottom> *g*, danke papachaotica!
<oZee> kurze frage: ist KILE wirklich 1 GB groß?
<oZee> apt get install kile will 1GB zusätzlich platz
<buzztardo> oZee: Also die sourcen sind nur ein paar MB groß, aber ich vermute da hängt noch latex drann
<oZee> aber in welcher distro?
<oZee> hab doch schon texlive gezogen vorher
<deep-thought> @ppq ok hab die einstellung im bios gefunden...aber beim boot von der live cd das gleiche intel problem ....
<grullers> ppq, muss dich nochmal stören. wie partioniere und formatiere ich im lvm?
<buzztardo> oZee: Was gibt apt denn als abhängigkeiten an?
<papachaotica> ,lvm? grullers 
<shetlandpony> grullers, LVM ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LVM
<oZee> bin noch etwas neu hier - mit welchem befehl seh ich das?
<grullers> ja
<buzztardo> oZee: das sollte dir apt-get install eigentlich anzeigen
<oZee> hab die installation schon weitermachen lassen =)
<oZee> soll ich purgen und nochmal install?
<buzztardo> denke sowieso das es passt, latex hat extrem viele pakete und einige davon braucht kile als abhängigkeiten
<grullers> shetlandpony, habe beim installieren schon ein lvm eingerichtet. so sieht es jetzt aus(fdisk -l): http://nopaste.info/a4fcedb1d3.html
<grullers> shetlandpony, ich möchte eine 3980.8 GB partition
<papachaotica> du hast den lvm artikel nicht vollständig gelesen, da steh t alles
<oZee> ah ich seh grad der hat texlive nochmal drübergehaun
<oZee> wenn ich das vorher installiert hatte wird der aber keinen doppelten platz brauchen, oder?
<grullers> papachaotica, ja verstehe das nicht so ganz, weil ich eben schon während der installation ein lvm erstellt habe
<Fuchs> ,bot? grullers 
<shetlandpony> grullers: ich bin ein bot ;p
<deep-thought> @ppq noch da?
<buzztardo> wenn du "whereis texlive" eingibst siehst du es
<oZee> whereis texlive
<oZee> texlive:
<buzztardo> sorry! whereis tex
<buzztardo> ne im terminal ;)
<oZee> tex: /usr/bin/tex /usr/share/man/man1/tex.1.gz
<oZee> ich paste die terminalausgabe :P
<oZee> iss nru einmal da also alles gut =)
<oZee> danke dir
<buzztardo> kein problem
<papachaotica> grullers: du verstehst den artikel nicht so ganz ist was anderes, wo liegt das problem. Was verstehst du nicht
<oZee> am anfang iss linux echt noch was ungewohnt
<ppq> deep-thought: boote nochmal die live-cd, safe-mode. dann chroote in dein ubuntu und mach den bootloader neu.
<oZee> bin ma gespannt wie schnell sihc das gibt
<buzztardo> oZee: keine Angst, bald fühlt sich windows wie ne krücke an ^^
<papachaotica> oZee: gewöhn dich nicht drann, sonst wird es eine sucht
<ppq> deep-thought: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#Reparatur-mittels-Desktop-CD
<oZee> es ist eben ehrlich zum user - das gefällt mir genug um dran zu bleiben
<oZee> und Umstellung ist immer Arbeit aber hier sicher wert
<ppq> deep-thought: bei schritt 7 kannst du es in den mbr von sda installieren
<grullers> papachaotica, also habe das alles erstellt. ich möchte jetzt eine partition haben, die ich per mount in das dateisystem einhängen kann
<ppq> deep-thought: musst doch nicht chrooten
<papachaotica> grullers: du hast ein lvm erstellt, hast du bereits eine volumegruppe angelegt
<deep-thought> hehe es nimmt kein ende
<deep-thought> soll ich mal versuchen von der 64bit version zu booten?
<ppq> deep-thought: wird nichts ändern
<grullers> papachaotica, ok wie binde ich diese ins dateisystem ein?
<grullers> papachaotica, bzw wie formatiere ich diese?
<deep-thought> ich mein der bootloader geht ja nur hängt er sich ja immer an der stelle mit dem intel sounchip auf
<papachaotica> grullers: bitte paste mir folgende befehle: pvscan vgscan lvscan        als root
<grullers> papachaotica, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400003/
<papachaotica> grullers: dann mounte doch einfach /dev/storage/storage
<grullers> papachaotica, mount /dev/storage/storage test/
<grullers> mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<papachaotica> da fehlt dan wohl nicht das dateisystem
<papachaotica> s/nich/noch/
<shetlandpony> papachaotica meant: da fehlt dan wohl nocht das dateisystem
<deep-thought> @ppq da ja der sounchip auf der graka ist kann es sein das wenn ich xforcevesa eingebe auch nicht der audio chip erkannt wird und so der fehler entsteht?
<grullers> papachaotica, ja genau also mkfs.ext4 /dev/storage/storage?
<papachaotica> jup
<grullers> papachaotica, er schreibt jetzt die inode-tabellen. das dauert nen moment :)
<papachaotica> bei 3,62 tB dauert das ne ganze weile
<ppq> deep-thought: mag sein. passiert im live-system das gleiche wie bei der installation wenn du ohne safe mode und ohne xforcevesa bootest?
<deep-thought> werd ich mal testen
<deep-thought> @ppq jetzt hab ich wieder den besagten weißen bildschirm grrrr
<ppq> deep-thought: un der bootloader geht jetzt?
<deep-thought> ja den musste ich im bios nur umstellen
<deep-thought> eher gesagt ne andre platte anwählen
<ppq> ah, dann hab ich dich schon wieder falsch verstanden
<deep-thought> aber nützt ja alles nix hier
<ppq> k, dann starte mal im safe mode und blackliste das hda-intel modul
<deep-thought> wie genau geht das?
<ppq> snd-hda-intel so heißt das modul
<deep-thought> jo
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernelmodule?redirect=no#Automatisches-Laden-verhindern-Blacklisting
<shetlandpony> ppq's url: http://tinyurl.com/y9gc4z8 | Kernelmodule › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<deep-thought> @ppq das wird ja langsam zum volkssport hier ^^
<ppq> deep-thought: es hapert an der kommunikation vor allem :p
<ppq> "es geht nicht" ist immer super hilfreich
<ppq> gut zu wissen ist dann, *was* da nicht geht und die fehlermeldung
<Orcor> kann mir jemand sagen einen befehl für terminal wo ich anzeigen lassen kann mein innen leben und temperaturen vom Rechner?
<deep-thought> ja..ist alles net so einfach
<grullers> papachaotica, jo ging - vielen dank :)
<grossing> Orcor, sowas wie hwinfo ?
<Orcor> das weis ich nicht 
<Orcor> ich kenen mich noch nicht so aus 
<Orcor> sagen wir mal so bin anfänger 
<k1l> Orcor: sensors
<ppq> Orcor: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lm_sensors
<Orcor> ich würde einfach mal einen befehl eingeben wo anzeigt was ich alles hab und welche prozessoren und grafikkarte und dazu noch ein befehl der die temperaturen anzeigt
<Orcor> ds würde mich mal interessiren
<Orcor> danke für denn link
<ppq> Orcor: dann sind hwinfo und sensors ja genau das richtige für dich
<k1l> Orcor: lshw
<Laira-TR> Hallo zusammen. Ist es möglich, Ubuntu One auch von der Konsole aus zu benutzen (ohne grafische Oberfläche)?
<Orcor> danke sehr 
<ppq> Laira-TR: du kannst einfach das, was du in ubuntu one haben willst, nach ~/Ubuntu\ One/ verschieben bzw. kopieren im terminal
<hui> Orcor: fuer die temperatur kannste mal unter /proc/acpi suchen und die verdaechtigerscheinden temperaturen mit cat auslesen
<ppq> (der backslash gehört nicht zum verzeichnisnamen, der ist nur wegen des leerzeichens da)
<Laira-TR> ja, aber die pakete dazu muss ich dennoch installieren, richtig?
<deep-thought> @ ppq sicher das das modul snd-hda-intel und nicht hda-intel heißt?
<ppq> deep-thought: ja
<deep-thought> weil habs in die blacklist XYZ.conf abgespeichert aber geht net
<Orcor> ok danke
<ppq> deep-thought: mit leerzeichenim namen? probier mal ohne, weiß nicht ob das da appreciated ist
<ppq> Laira-TR: ja
<deep-thought> also wie soll ich das jetzt genau schreiben?
<ppq> deep-thought: du erstellst eine datei /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-hda-intel.conf und schreibst rein: blacklist snd-hda-intel
<ppq> den dateinamen hab ich mir grad ausgedacht, der ist unwichtig, solange er mit blacklist- beginnt und mit .conf endet
<ppq> und keine sorge btw, das nehmen wir später wieder raus wenn der binäre nvidia treiber erstmal installiert ist
<ppq> kannst du eigentlich auch jetzt schon machen
<deep-thought> mom
<deep-thought> eins nach dem anderen
<deep-thought> Manchmal kann es erforderlich sein, den Initram mit dem Befehl update-initramfs -u zu aktualisieren
<deep-thought> soll ich das auch tun?
<ppq> in diesem fall nicht nötig
<deep-thought> ok
<deep-thought> also jetzt treiber installieren oder neustart?
<deep-thought> @ppq ??
<ppq> deep-thought: erstmal neustart und gucken ob's geht
<deep-thought> ok
<ppq> mit xforcevesa wieder (wie man den boot eintrag im grub menü ändert, weißt du ja offenbar schon)
<deep-thought> ähmm nö
<ppq> deep-thought: wie's geht, steht im grub2 menü auch. unten, auf englisch
<ppq> einfach die zeile editieren wo der kernel geladen wird, am ende nach nem leerzeichen xforcevesa dazuschreiben und booten
<deep-thought> ok
<deep-thought> @ppq ok der fehler ist behoben
<deep-thought> nun kommt ne neue fehlermeldung
<deep-thought> [drm:output_poll_execute] *ERROR* delayed enqueue failed -125
<deep-thought> also so langsam geb ichs auf
<ppq> deep-thought: das hat mit nouveau zu tun, dem grafikkartebntreiber
<bekks> WO kommt der Fehler, WANN kommt der, WAS machst Du vorher...?
<ppq> deep-thought: sicher, dass du mit xforcevesa gebootet hast?
<deep-thought> beim boot direkt nach checking battery state
<deep-thought> ich hab xforcevesa an die liste hinten rangeschrieben
<bekks> Warum denn das?
<ppq> deep-thought: das muss man bei jedem start tun
<deep-thought> also auf taste e denn nach ganz unten und dort eingetragen
<deep-thought> ich versuchs nochmal
<ppq> bekks: weil nouveau probleme macht, ubuntu startet nicht
<ppq> bekks: mit xforcevesa hat dann snd-hda-intel (soundchip der g210 grafikkarte ist hda-intel offenbar) probleme gemacht, also hat er snd-hda-intel geblacklistet
<ppq> und nun beim neustart vermutlich vergessen, wieder xforcevesa als bootoption hinzuzufügen
<deep-thought> also ich hab jetzt hier die liste mit den startoptionen
<deep-thought> ganz nach unten scrollen und xforcevesa eintippen?
<bekks> Nö.
<bekks> So wie Du das vorhin gemacht hast.
<bekks> Als zusätzliche Option in der Kernelzeile in deinem Bootloader (Grub).
<deep-thought> das war in der live cd
<bekks> Ja, und? :)
<bekks> Das macht keinerlei Unterschied.
<deep-thought> ja also da stehen jetzt so sachen drinn wie recordfail, insmod part_msdos usw
<bekks> Garantiert stehen die NICHT als Option des Kernels drin.
<deep-thought> ja womuss ich denn da hin?
<ppq> deep-thought: wir sprechen gerade vom installierten ubuntu, nicht von der live-cd
<deep-thought> jaaa
<deep-thought> aber wo füge ich das ein
<ppq> deep-thought: im grub2-menü steht unten auf englisch, wie du den eintrag bearbeiten kannst
<deep-thought> bin jetzt hier in der auswahl von grub
<ppq> tu einfach was da steht. bearbeite die kernel-zeile dann wie ebschrieben
<ppq> ja
<deep-thought> das steht alles auf deutsch da
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Shell#Auswahlmenue-Modus
<ppq> ja umso besser :)
<deep-thought> e zum bearbeiten der befehle vor dem starten
<deep-thought> scheint auch net grub2 zu sein
<bekks> "scheint net"?
<deep-thought> ver.1.98
<ppq> das ist version 2
<bekks> Das ist Grub2.
<deep-thought> ahh ok
<ppq> also: markiere den eintrag und drücke e zum editieren
<dadrc> Alle Grubs mit Versionsnummer > 1 sind 2. (wie logisch *g*)
<deep-thought> hab ich
<ppq> dann schreib hinten an die zeile nach nem leerzeichen xforcevesa
<ppq> danach drückst du strg+x zum booten
<ppq> das hättest du nu auch selbst lesen können ;p
<deep-thought_> also keine fehlermeldung mehr
<deep-thought> so also keine fehlermeldung mehr er bleibt aber bei checking battery state stehen
<deep-thought> wird wohl nix
<flip_flop> kollege am telefon meint er hätte einen ordner gehabt mit musik drinne und hat den umbenannt, nun ist die musik weg, kann man da noch was retten?
<flip_flop> umbenannt zu .txt
<deep-thought> @ppq und jetzt?
<bekks> flip_flop: Klar.
<bekks> Wieder umbenennen, und gut.
<jokrebel> ordner bleibt ordner
<Orcor> habe sudo smartctl -t long /dev/sda1 #Status der ersten SATA Platte ermitteln 
<Orcor>  gemacht 149 minuten gewartet nun  ist es fertig udn wo sehe ich nun das ergebnis
<dAnjou> flip_flop: endungen spielen für das linux-dateisystem absolut keine rolle
<dAnjou> du kannst ordnern ne endung geben und sie bleiben ordner
<grossing> der Beschreibung nach hat der Kollege eher den Inhalt des Ordners umbenannt, also z.B. .mp3 nach .txt
<deep-thought> @ppq ??
<bekks> grossing: Der Beschreibung nach hat der Kollege den Ordner umbenannt.
<jokrebel> Orcor: zB. mit palimpsest (dort dann bei smartwerte)
<Orcor> verstehe ich nicht
<dAnjou> grossing: selbst wenn, das würde auch keine rolle spielen (jedenfalls nich, wenn ein ordentliches programm zum abspielen benutzt wird, das nich nur die endungen prüft) :P
<Orcor> also wenn ich nun terminal schliße wird es nicht mehr angezeigt oder was
<Orcor> weil hab ausfersehen geschloßen
<grossing> dAnjou, ich befürchte daß ein blödes Programm nun behaupt das wäre Text
<bekks> deep-thought: Und, was genau hat der Kollege getan?
<Orcor> wenn ich mit palimpsest schauen soll frag ich mich wozu ich es mit terminal gemacht hab dann 149 min gewartet hab wenn nix am ende im terminal kommt
<ppq> deep-thought: war weg. er startet die grafische oberfläche immer noch nicht? hm
<bekks> Orcor: Hat palimpsest eine GUI?
<deep-thought> @ppq nee leider nicht
<Orcor> was ist gui?
<deep-thought> grafisches user interface
<Orcor> ja hab halt das prog instaliert mal ist grafisch
<deep-thought> aslo ne benutzeroberfläche
<Orcor> jo aber heir wurde mir heute gesagt was ich im terminal machen soll 
<Orcor> und nun alles fertig und am ende ist nix im terminal gekommen 
<Orcor> man hat nicht mal gesehen was abgeht das der überhaupt was macht  im terminal
<bekks> Dir wurde gesagt, du sollst WAS im Terminal machen?
<bekks> Ja, und?
<bekks> Ist das jetzt ein Beinbruch? :)
<Orcor> das was ich vorhin geschriben hab 
<Orcor>  sudo smartctl -t long /dev/sda1 #Status der ersten SATA Platte ermittel
<flip_flop> dAnjou, hmm er meint da wär nix mehr im ordner ich hab jetzt mal photorec angeordnet, kp was der da gemacht hat.
<ppq> deep-thought: ok, dann probier mal den unfreien nvidia treiber zu installieren. also: ubuntu im safe mode starten und das paket nvidia-current installieren
<k1l> ,festplattenstatus? Orcor 
<deep-thought> @ppq jep hab ich grad gemacht
<shetlandpony> Orcor, Festplattenstatus ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus - Weitere Infos im query ...
<bekks> Orcor: Der BEfehl hat auch keine Ausgabe. ABER du kannst jetzt mit smartctl das Ergebnis dieses Tests abfragen.
<Orcor> komisch das jeder mir heir was anderes erzählt
<bekks> Nö.
<k1l> Orcor: lies nochmal genau, was auf der seite da steht.
<ppq> deep-thought: dann neu starten, nicht safe mode und ohne xforcevesa
<bekks> Man sagte Dir, dass -t long einen langen Test ausführt.
<bekks> Und nun sagte man Dir, dass Du nach dem Ausführen dieses Tests, dessen Ergebnis abfragen kannst.
<k1l> wenn du immer nur die hälfte liest und dann meckerst, bist du es selber schuld, wenn dir keiner mehr helfen will.
<dreamon> Zeigt nicht "Laufwerksverwaltung" auch den Zustand der Festplatte an? 
<bekks> Wo genau ist nun das Problem?
<bekks> dreamon: Nö.
<dreamon> bekks, doch ;)
<sash_> Und mit smartctl -l selftest /dev/sda kann man sich das Ergebnis angucken.
<deep-thought> joo geht 
<Orcor> ich brauche aber sda1 
<sash_> btw macht smartctl -wasauchimmer /dev/sdaX wenig Sinn. Man will ja ne Festplatte testen, nicht ne Partition...
<k1l> Orcor: lies den artikel
<deep-thought> aber kann die bedienelemente nicht sehen weil die auflösung net hinnhaut
<bekks> Orcor: Das kann man aber nicht mit smartctl abfragen...
<dreamon> Orcor, Du willst wissen ob deine HDD defekt ist?
<Orcor> ja hab nur als anfänger bin verwirt was alles da steht aber geht so langsam 
<bekks> Du kannst nur sda oder nichts abfragen/bearbeiten/wasauchimmer.
<bekks> Orcor: Dann nimm Dir halt Zeit zum Lesen.
<deep-thought> ahh ok
<bekks> So haben wir auch alle mal angefangen.
<deep-thought> musste aufm plasma die einstellungen ändern
<Orcor> das prob ist einglich das meien alte platte wo früher xp drauf war die ist 400GB damals in win angezeigt hat 100 schwebende sektoren  beschädigt oder so
<Orcor> heute hab die angeschloßen dateinen noch gerettet und formatiert 
<bekks> Orcor: Ja, dann teste die KOMPLETTE Platte und lies was man Dir schreibt.
<bekks> Formatieren hat noch NIE defekte Sektoren repariert.
<Orcor> hab ich gemacht im langen modus am ende nach 149 minuten kamm nix
<bekks> Orcor: smartctl -l selftest /dev/sda
<bekks> Herrjeh. LIES endlich.
<Orcor> ich hab formatiert damit sie wider sauber ist
<bekks> Wie auch immer, ich bin raus aus dem Ticket. Viel Erfolg noch.
<Orcor> sda will ich nciht denn die 400 gb ist bei mir sda1
<k1l> Orcor: am ende des langen tests kommt auch NICHTS. das steht auch im artikel, wie man das ergebnis bekommt.....
<k1l> egal, ich bin raus aus dem ticket.
<Orcor> ok danke für die hilfe 
<Orcor> werde mal mich in hintergrund begehen und versuchen 
<bekks> Versiuch zu lesen, und nicht irgendwas zu tun.
<deep-thought> @ppq wie stell ich jetzt die bildschirme ein? unter nvidia setting gibts nicht wirklich wat ein zu stellen
<ppq> deep-thought: in nvidia-settings kann man sowas eigentlich einstellen
<bekks> deep-thought: Da kann man so ziemlich alles einstellen.
<deep-thought> mhh komisch you dont not appear to be using the nvidia x driver 
<k1l> deep-thought: im nvidia x server settings unter systemverwaltung direkt der 2. eintrag links anklicken
<deep-thought> ja wie gesagt wieder mal ne fehlermeldung...siehe oben
<deep-thought> root
<bekks> deep-thought: xvesawasauchimmer benutzt auch keinen nvidia treiber...
<bekks> Was erwartest Du denn?
<deep-thought> hä??
<bekks> Du musst jetzt erstmal den nvidia Treiber installieren.
<deep-thought> alter lies mal mit
<ppq> bekks: wenn ich das richtig verstanden hb, hatte er ohne xforcevesa gestartet
<bekks> Alter, ich kann Fehlermeldungen lesen...
<deep-thought> hab ich doch längst
<bekks> Und wenn dir X sagt, dass es keinen nvidia Treiber benutzt, dann ist das zu 100% auch als Tatsache anzusehen. Erklärt übrigens auch, warum Du nicht einstellen kannst mit nvidia-settings.
<deep-thought> @ppq anscheinend hab ich keine berechtigung um was einzustellen am x-server
<bekks> Wenn X keinen nvidia Treiber benutzt, kannst Du auch nichts einstellen mit nvidia-settings.
<deep-thought> legend
<ppq> deep-thought: gab's ne passwortabfrage, als du nvidia-settings gestartet hast? und führ mal bitte 'lspci -v | pastebinit' aus, dann sehen wir ob da das nvidia kernelmodul genutzt wird oder ob nvidia-settings falsche fehlermeldungen rausgibt
<deep-thought> @ppq ahh muss die treiber ersteinmal aktivieren
<bekks> ppq: Nur weil das KErnelmodul geladen ist, heisst das nicht, dass X auch nvidia nutzt.
<bekks> Das steht im Xorg.0.log
<ppq> k
<deep-thought> @ppq alles klar jetzt rennt der hobel ... macht jetzt auch 1080p
<deep-thought> @ppq jetzt noch vdpau und xbmc installieren
<PBeck> hi
<deep-thought> @ppq was mach ich den jetzt mit dem intel chip....sound über hdmi wär schon nett
<ppq> deep-thought: nimm mal den blacklist eintrag wieder raus
<deep-thought> @ppq und dann neustart?
<ppq> ja
<deep-thought> @ppq er ist ohne zu meckern hochgefahren
<gurky> wann gibs nen update das xserver auch mit nvidia optimus funzt...
<Deem> ich hab hie rgrade ein kleines spamproblem auf einem server. ich konnte alles so weit absichern, ausser den apachen
<bekks> Dann schalt den Apachen ab, wenn Du ihn nicht absichern kannst.
<Deem> der wird grade ohne ende mit irgendwelchen scans belastet, bei denen nach irgenwlechen cm-systemen und mysql verwaltungssoftware gescannt wird
<bekks> gurky: Der X Server hat damit nichts zu tun.
<Deem> bekks: das is meine frage. das einzige problem is das scannen nach irgendwelchen cms... alles andere konnt ich aussperren
<bekks> Das ist keine Frage bisher.
<bekks> du kannst rein technisch nicht verhindern, dass jemand von außen Anfragen an deinen Server sendet. Was Du machen kannst, ist. iptables zu verwenden, und die entsprechenden Sender-IPs blockierne.
<Deem> bekks: dafür sind es aber einfach viel zu viele ips
<Deem> gibt es irgendwie ein onlinelisten gestütztes blacklisting system?
<ppq> gurky: unterstützung für optimus unter linux wird noch dauern
<ppq> aber idr. kann man im bios einstellen, welche katze genutzt werden soll
<Fuchs> ...  miau?  
<ppq> oh^^
<bekks> Deem: MAn kann auch ganze Netze blockieren...
<bekks> Deem: Da hilft einem ripe.net, um herauszubekommen, welche Netze das sind.
<Deem> bekks: ok. schau ich mir mal an. danke
<marc> hallo
<Guest29477> ich habe ein problem mein xserver startet nich
<deep-thought> @ppq sag mal für vdpau brauch ich da nen komplett neuen treiber oder nur zusatz pakete? die ppa für vdpau hab ich schon hinzugefügt
<Guest29477> wie kann ich den x server neu installieren?
<dadrc> Guest29477, such lieber mal die Fehlermeldung raus
<bekks> Guest29477: Das ist kein Windows. Neuinstallieren löst keine Probleme.
<dadrc> Sollte entweder in ~/.xsession-errors oder /var/log/Xorg.0.log sein, wenn der Rechner noch läuft
<Guest29477> @dadrc wie kann ich die datei lesen
<bekks> Mit einem Editor.
<dadrc> Texteditor deiner Wahl... cat, less, more, vim, nano...
<Guest29477> hab gefragt weil es nicht sinvoll aussieht in vi
<dadrc> Pack den Kram mal in 'nen Pastebin. Auf der Konsole gibt's dafür pastebinit
<Guest29477> hatte den x server mit purge gelöscht weil er immer auf 100 % cpu ging wenn ich auf meinen touchscreen gefasst hab
<bekks> Tja, das ist ziemlicher Unsinn, den Du da gemacht hast.
<bekks> Du darfst den X server erstmal wieder installieren.
<Guest29477> hab ich
<bekks> Und nopaste doch mal die Fehlermeldungen, die Du bekommst.
<Guest29477> mit apt-get ubuntu-desktop xorg
<Guest29477> wenn ich startx eingebe sagt er mit no screen found
<Guest29477> bei xinit das gleiche
<bekks> Dann musst Du wohl eine xorg.conf anlegen.
<bekks> Die, die du vorhin gelöscht hast, mit dem purge.
<Guest29477> ok da hab ich noch eine backup die kopier ich mal dahin
<Guest29477> Vieeeeelen Dank!!!!!!!
<deep-thought> hi ich hab den current treiber von nvidia installiert. nun wollte ich gerne vdpau in xbmc nutzen. muss ich nun nen neuen treiber installieren oder reichen zusätzliche pakete aus? die ppa vom team-x hab ich schon eingefügt
<_T4b_> Ich möchte einem Benutzer diverse Einstellungen "einfrieren". Wenn ich ihm nun einfach die Schreibrechte an den entsprechenden Config-Dateien in seinem Home-Verzeichnis wegnehme, gibt es dann Probleme? Gibt es eine bessere Lösung?
<_T4b_> Hab schon im Wiki diverse Artikel gelesen, aber nirgends etwas nutzbares gefunden.
<Guest29477> Der eine von meinen bildschirmen geht ständing für einen wimpernschlag aus woran kann das liegen?
<bekks> Am Stromkabel.
<dadrc> _T4b_, im Zweifelsfall einfach ausprobieren. Kommt halt drauf an, wie das Programm damit umgeht, wenn es nicht auf seine Config schreiben kann.
<Guest29477> ne muss mal signal liegen
<bekks> Dann liegts halt am anderen Kabel.
<dadrc> Alternativ könntest du natürlich die alte Config bei jedem Login wieder herstellen
<_T4b_> dadrc: Die Lösung habe ich im Wiki schon gefunden, aber es ist wichtig, dass der Benutzer es auch nicht nur für die Session ändern kann. Wenn es da keine allgemeine Antwort gibt probiere ich es mal aus. Danke.
<deep-thought> kennt sich hier einer aus mit vdpau?
<Guest29477> hat hier jemand schon mit dmx und chromium gearbeitet?
<_T4b_> Wobei, so lange der Benutzer die Dateien besitzt, kann er sie auch wieder schreibbar machen, also besser einem anderen Benutzer geben und allen anderen die Schreibrechte nehmen.
<kay__> hey leute, hätte mal eine frage zu den apps im panel. mir fehlt eins uns ich weiß  nicht wie ich es wieder bekomme.  finde die app unter "add to panel" nciht
<jokrebel> kay__: WAS fehlt denn?
<ppq> deep-thought: du brauchst nix zusätzlich für vdpau
<ppq> deep-thought: auch kein ppa
<kay__> und zwar die app mit dem auschalt-zeichen und meinem namen
<ppq> deep-thought: nur nen player, der damit umgehen kann (mplayer oder die neuste vlc version)
<jokrebel> .oO( Vermutet Benachrichtigungsfeld oder -anzeige )
<kay__> die beim aufspielen ganz oben rechts ist
<jokrebel> kay__: Sitzungsanzeige
<kay__> yeah, vielen dank :)
<jokrebel> kay__: gerne
<freeman2411> nabend leute
<freeman2411> wie kann ich unter ubuntu 10.10 mit einer Nvidia Grafikkarte Nvidia GTX 275 MKV Videos im mkv Format flackerfrei ansehen
<freeman2411> muss immer desktop effekte abschalten um das flackern zu verhindern gibt es einen anderen workaround um das flacker gänzlich abzuschalten ohne auf desktopeffekte verzichten zu müssen?
<Fuchs> jaein 
<Fuss-im-Ohr> nabend
<Fuchs> vsync in nvidia-settings aktivieren und im player opengl als Ausgabe nehmen
<Fuchs> oder auf die unsinnigen graphischen Spielereien verzichten. 
<freeman2411> ok danke
<freeman2411> mal testen
<freeman2411> du meinst die die option Sync to VBlank oder? unter 
<freeman2411> nvidia-settings
<jokrebel> ,enter? freeman2411
<shetlandpony> freeman2411: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<freeman2411> ich hätte die da die option glx videoausgabe im vlc player meintest du die?
<Fuchs> ja und ja. 
<Fuchs> auf nvnews.net gibt es sonst auch ein ewig langen thread dazu
<freeman2411> oh super danke hast zufällig den link dazu?
<Fuchs> http://nvnews.net/vbulletin/search.php
<freeman2411> danke
<jokrebel> cu
<stegbth> Guten Abend
<stegbth> ich kann einen Cups Drucker nicht per cupsaddsmb freigeben
<stegbth> es kommt jeweils die Fehlermeldung: SetPrinter call failed!
<stegbth> result was WERR_ACCESS_DENIED
<stegbth> die Option printer admin habe ich aus smb.conf entfernt, enable privileges auf yes gesetzt
<stegbth> und dem root user SePrintOperatorPrivilege gegeben
<stegbth> wird mit list root auch angezeigt
<stegbth> wo kann ich noch weitersuchen?
<bekks> In den Logs von cups und samba.
<stegbth> im samba log steht nix wirklich interessantes drin
<stegbth> und im cups error log, steht von cupsaddsmb ueberhaupt nichts drin
<stegbth> ich habe vorher in der cups Webgui mal versucht den Drucker an samba freizugeben, davon steht noch drin, dass die SNMP Werte nicht passen??
<bekks> snmp spielt keinerlei rolle.
<stegbth> im smb.log steht nur, dass sich der user root an print$ verbunden hat
<stegbth> um eben den Treiber hochzukopieren
<stegbth> die Dateien sind auch da
<stegbth> inkl. den ppd Dateien
<stegbth> es fehlt aber die set driver option
<stegbth> Befehl ausführen: rpcclient localhost -N -A /tmp/036524d9011b3 -c 'setdriver drucker3 drucker3'
<stegbth> SetPrinter call failed!
<stegbth> result was WERR_ACCESS_DENIED
<bekks> ,enter? stegbth 
<shetlandpony> stegbth: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<stegbth> shetlandpony: entschuldigung, werde ich nicht mehr machen.
<Andre_Re> Hallo
<Andre_Re> kann mir hier vielleicht jemand mit meinem zweiten bildschirm helfen?
<Andre_Re> ich habe den jetzt aktiviert und links neben den bisherigen geschoben
<Andre_Re> allerdings verläuft jetzt die bildschirmgrenze irgendwo auf dem rechten bildschirm
<Andre_Re> also fenster, die ich auf dem linken bildschirm auf vollbild setze ragen in den rechten hinein
<Andre_Re> außerdem hat der rechte bildschirm ab der stelle mit der bildschirmgrenze unten einen balken
<Andre_Re> ok, hat sich nach einem neustart erledigt
<vectory> hi, ist es normal das die icons auf dem gnome desktop nach reboot alle neu angeordnet werden?
<stegbth> shetlandpony: ich habe jetzt hoffentlich nicht meine moeglichen Antworten verspielt, weil ich vorher die Ausgaben zusammengefasst habe?
<shetlandpony> Sorry stegbth, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber ich habe jetzt hoffentlich nicht meine moeglichen Antworten verspielt, weil ich vorher die Ausgaben zusammengefasst habe
<grossing> ,bot? stegbth 
<shetlandpony> stegbth: ich bin ein bot ;p
<Funfood> ,funfood?
<shetlandpony> Funfood, du bist unser Channelpfarrer
<Funfood> :)
<mino> back
<olli__> Hallo, gnome mountet meine USB-Datenträger nicht mehr automatisch obwohls im gconf-editor aktiviert ist, gibt es noch ne EInstellungsmöglichkeit, dmesg erkennt die Datenträger einwandfrei
<bekks> dmesg erkennt nichts, sondern gibt nur Kernelmeldungen wieder.
<bekks> Sind die Dateisysteme auf den Datenträger geprüft und fehlerfrei?
<olli__> ich prüfe mal
<olli__> ja geht einwandfrei das menuell zu mounten
<bekks> Das war nicht die Frage.
<monkeyD> man -T ls | ps2pdf geht nicht 
<bekks> monkeyD: man ps2pdf lesen
<bekks> Wie soll das denn funktionieren?
<ppq> ryu schrieb ja auch 'man -t ls | ps2pdf - > ls.pdf'
<monkeyD> geht auch nicht
<bekks> "geht nicht" ist keine brauchbare Meldung.
<bekks> ,wf? monkeyD 
<shetlandpony> monkeyD: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<olli__> bekks, es ist ein FAT32 Dateisystem und fsck meldet keine Fehler
<bekks> olli__: fsck -f auch?
<benjamin_> abend
<olli__> bekks, ja
<bekks> olli__: Seit wann ist das Verhalten so?
<olli__> bekks, Heute nachmittag funktionierte es noch, dann habe ich dort etwas raufkopiert (unter Windows), und seit dem ich grade geschrieben habe funktionierte das automatische Einbinden nicht mehr
<benjamin_> ich hab da mal ne frage und zwar ich versuche seit 2 stunden hamachi zum laufen zu krigen und ne verbindung zu nem windows rechner aufzubauen habe hamachi 0.9.9.9-20 die windows rechner werden angezeigt aber ich kan sie nicht anpingen und ich finde einfach nichts im internet was mich zum erfolg bring :D kan mir da fileicht jemand hälfen? 
<olli__> bekks, Mit mienem anderen Datenträger klappt es allerdings, dann liegt es wohl am USB Stick selber, wüsste aber nicht warum, ich habe den sogar "abgemeldet" vorm entfernen
<DeannaT2> olli__,  neu gebootet hast du auch schon?
<olli__> DeannaT2, : jetzt noch nciht wieder, aber ich hatte vor dem testen grade neu hochgefahren
<bekks> benjamin_: Welches Ubuntu hast Du denn?
<vectory> ist es normal das die icons auf dem gnome desktop nach reboot neu angeordnet werden? ich würd gern meine eigene annordnung behalten.
<benjamin_> lucid
<benjamin_> habe ich
<dAnjou> vectory: isses nich
<olli__> unglaublich, aber auf nem anderen USB Port funktioniert es jetzt
<DeannaT2> olli__,  immerhin etwas :-)
<olli__> DeannaT2, ich hätte es mir auch eigentlich denken müssen, dieser billige Frontusb Anschluss an meinem Gehäuse macht nicht zum ersten Mal Ärger
<monkeyD> also mein problem ist folgendes:
<monkeyD> man -T ls | ps2pdf
<monkeyD> Usage: ps2pdfwr [options...] (input.[e]ps|-) [output.pdf|-]
<vectory> monkeyD: man -T ls > /tmp/file; ps2pdf /tmp/file ???
<monkeyD> vectory, versteh nicht was du damit meinst
<bekks> Führe es aus...
<vectory> pspdf liest wahrscheinlich nich vom standardoutput
<bekks> So ist es.
<vectory> also musst du in eine datei schreiben und die dann angeben
<vectory> oder du machst irgendwas anderes falsch
<vectory> mit ps2pdf
<vectory> das kenn ich nich
<monkeyD> gibt es keine andere einfache alternative mit html zb oder mit ps ?
<vectory> schonmal man -T ls probiert?
<bekks> Was soll html da bringen?
<vectory> vllt givt dir das eine fehlermeldung
<bekks> Und mit ps nannte man Dir gerade eine Alternative.
<k1l> monkeyD: was willst du denn überhaupt? die manpage ausdrucken?
<monkeyD> nein, ich möchte nur in der lage sein die manpages zu formatieren wenn ich das will
<vectory> man -Tps ls| ps2pdf - > Desktop/ls.pdf
<vectory> ^ is glaub ich was du wolltest
<monkeyD> man -Tps ls| ps2pdf 
<monkeyD> Usage: ps2pdfwr [options...] (input.[e]ps|-) [output.pdf|-]
<k1l> monkeyD: du vergisst immer die hälfte
<k1l> das kann doch nicht so schwer sein
<monkeyD> könnt ihr mir den kompletten begehl geben bitte 
<k1l> monkeyD: der steht doch da
<k1l> verlgeich mal deine zeile und die vom vectory. was fällt dir da auf?
<schweegi> kann man ein verschlüseltes homeverzeichnis umwandeln in ein entschlüsseltes, ohne ubuntu neu zu installieren
<monkeyD> ok, ich habs
<schweegi> ich merke nämlich, das ubuntu etwas langsamer reagiert beim verschlüsselten homeverzeichnis als normal. habe den haken bei der installation gesetzt. kann man das rückgängig machen?
<vectory> einfach eine neue partition anlegen, die unverschlüsselt ist und das homeverzeichniss dort hin kopieren, mit dem befehl dd, dann musst du nur rausfinden wie man das homeverzeichniss für den user neu zuweist
<schweegi> ok ich versuchs mal, danke
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs/Einrichten#Homeverzeichnis-uncodiert
<schweegi> was empfehlt ihr denn? sollte man das homeverzeichnis bei der installation verschlüsseln lassen oder eher nicht ?
<ppq> schweegi: da ist's schritt für schritt beschrieben
<schweegi> ppq, danke :) 
<ppq> schweegi: aber nicht ohne backups, ja?
<ppq> ein vertipper und dein home ist weg
<schweegi> ppq, habe ich mit rsync auf die externe platte geschoben :) 
<schweegi> wird canonical eigentlich firefox auf version 4 automatisch updaten in ubuntu 10.10 oder wird es dann ein PPA dafür geben? denn der firefox, den man sich bei mozilla heruntelraden kann, ist dann recht schlecht ins System integriert
<schweegi> klicke ich z.B. in Thunderbird in einer Mail auf einen Link, wird "Namaroka" gestartet statt dem FF RC2
<papachaotica> es wird keine versions, sprünge geben, ff4 ist wenn dann erst ab 11.04 enthalten
<ring0> vielleicht über die backports, sofern aktiviert?
<fellbuendel> eher nicht
<fellbuendel> war schon beim Übergang von 2 auf 3 problematisch
<schweegi> sind in den backports nicht die eher unfertigen versionen?
<dAnjou> nö
<k1l> canonical hatte überlegt, die updates für ff anzubieten. wie weit das durchgesetzt worden ist/wird weiss ich nicht.
<dAnjou> schweegi: wie der name schon sagt, sind da versionen drin, die für ältere releases "zurückportiert" wurden
<schweegi> hatte das daily-build-ppa von mozilla mal hinzugefügt, seitdem habe ich diesen namaroka statt firefox und thunderbird heißt jetzt sheepo oder so
<schweegi> dAnjou, aso
<monkeyD> wenn ich im terminal firefox eingebe, dann starte ich das, aber wieso schließt sich firefox nicht wenn ich killall firefox eingeben ?
<papachaotica> schweegi: spielt es eine rolle wie das heißt, wenn es gut funktioniert
<dAnjou> schweegi: eventuell können das keine finalen versionen sein, das weiß ich aber nich
<schweegi> ist ja auch nicht so tragisch
<monkeyD> kann mir einer bitte sagen was der befehl für das schließen von programmen ist, zb für firefox 
<monkeyD> oder ist das immer ein anderer ?
<ring0> monkeyD, pkill firefox
<ppq> monkeyD: hat er sich aufgehängt? ein 'killall firefox' killt wahllos alle firefoxprozesse
<k1l> monkeyD: was ist denn mit dem x oben in der ecke?
<monkeyD> danke ring0
<schweegi> doofe frage, aber wo kann ich nochmal meine externe festplatte umbenennen?
<zeitsofa> nabend - hat jemand nen nen genialen einfall für ein remote volume sound control (geht darum das ich von 5 desktops die lautstärke auf nem zentarlen system steuern kann)
<zeitsofa> schweegi: fdisk? cfdisk? parted?
<k1l> schweegi: ich glaube das kann sogar die laufwerksverwaltung
<schweegi> k1l, habe schon dort geschaut, ist aber ausgegraut :( 
<zeitsofa> dann mal mit sudo starten das gute stück?
<k1l> dann gehts wohl nicht, wenn es gemountet ist
<ring0> schweegi, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Labels
<ppq> zeitsofa: ssh+amixer?
<zeitsofa> ppq: naja das ist die aktuelle lösung - ziemlich unpraktikabel da das zentrale system nen desktop von nem MA ist und ich will da net extra chrooten
<schweegi> danke für eure hilfe :) 
<ppq> MA? hm naja, wie wär's sonst mit lirc? könnt mir vorstellen dass es da auch was netzbasiertes gibt
<zeitsofa> k1l_: warst du das vor einer woche mit xinerama und meinem x problem?
<Deem> wie kann man denn mit svn eine arbeitskopie relocaten, wenn die uuids der projektarchive nicht übereinstimmen?
<Robert_Zenz> Deem, würde ich in einem svn channel fragen, ist sicher geschickter.
<Deem> Robert_Zenz: kannst du mir so einen nennen? ich wüsste nicht, dass es sowas gibt
<zeitsofa> #svn
<k1l_> zeitsofa: ähm, gute frage :)
<zeitsofa> k1l_: wiel ich such noch nen weg xinerama über 4 displays zu spannen (2 nvidia grakas)
<k1l_> zeitsofa: hmm, kann das der nvidia treiber nicht? da wäre ich aber sonst überfragt. fuchs ist da ziemlich firm drin
<zeitsofa> ok dann werd ich ihn mal an
#ubuntu-de 2012-03-12
<Vanger> oder alternativ: dass der rechner nach z.B. 10 sekunden automatisch runterfährt wurde nicht das richtige passwort eingegeben
<ring0> Vanger, mir würde spontan nur einfallen, dass es für crypttab eine option tries gibt, mit der maximale anzahl an passwortversuchen definieren kann
<Vanger> ring0: ja. daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht, wäre aber nicht zuverlässig - starte ich z.B. den rechner und gehe dann weg, würde ja keine eingabe erfolgen und die tries kämen nicht zur anwendung.
<Vanger> schaue mir gerade das skript an: die eigentliche abfrage läuft via `plymouth ask-for-password --prompt' oder `/lib/cryptsetup/askpass' - schätze aber dass beide blockieren bis da einer enter gedrückt hat
<ring0> würde ich auch vermuten
<ring0> Vanger, cryptsetup kennt eine option --timeout
<Vanger> ja, aber das wird ja nicht aufgerufen sondern erst später wenn ein pw eingegeben und enter gedrückt wurde
<Vanger> bin mir bei plymouth --wait etwas unsicher ob es das evtl wäre
<kaphe> moin, warum hängt sich das gnome panel immer im "auto-hide" auf wenn man es zb an den linken rand setzt?
<kaphe> bzw wie bekomme ich es da raus ohne jedesmal den gconf-editor starten zu müssen?
<ring0> Vanger, ich habe timeout in crypttab probiert. leider wird die option ignoriert. es gab artikel, die behaupteten, es würde so funktionieren
<Vanger> schade. aber danke! bin gerade ein bisschen am rumprobieren mit plymouth. denke gerade darüber nach dass man die passwortabfrage von plymouth periodisch killt, die gesamte verstrichene zeit prüft und wenn ja die abfrage wieder startet oder den rechner runterfährt
<Vanger> plymouth --wait jedenfalls funktioniert schon mal nich
<john___> Guten Abend zusammen. Wie kann man überprüfen ob eine Datei digital signiert ist? Und vor allem womit, GnuPG oder eher OpenSSL?
<brkolog> ich glaube, ssl ist fuer verbindungen, pgp fuer dateien, oder?
<john___> hm
<Vanger> ring0: ich verfolge jetzt gerade den ansatz auf plymouth zu verzichten - denn der timeout von cryptsetup funktioniert, aber halt nur wenn man den prompt von cryptsetup nutzt. für heute reichts aber, werde mich damit morgen noch ein bisschen beschäftigen, habe derweil mal ein post im forum gemacht: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/sandy-bridge-hybridgrafik-und-luks/ wenn ich eine lösung habe poste ich die da natürlich, aber schonmal danke 
<kubine> Title: Sandy Bridge Hybridgrafik und LUKS › System einrichten und verwalten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<john___> @brkolog: kennst du da vllt nen kleinen befehl, der mir weiterhelfen könnte?^^
<brkolog> john___: sorry nein
<john___> alles klar kein ding, danke trotzdem.
<ring0> Vanger, du hast also die timeout option in crypttab oder cryptsetup genutzt jetzt?
<brkolog> also im software manager gibts was unter cert, ich meine das muesste jedes programm koennen :)
<brkolog> ob das jetzt diese x509 certificates sind, weiss ich leider nicht
<Vanger> ring0: das ist der plan, müsste beides funktionieren. habe mir jetzt mit der anpassung vom skript erst mal den bootvorgang zerschossen, hab jetzt aber keine lust mehr das noch zu fixen - ist ja schon spät
<ring0> john___, hier vielleicht ein interessanter grundlagenartikel: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Daten_verschl%C3%BCsseln
<kubine> Title: Daten verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<john___> jo ich hab auch grad mal nachgesehen, gute idee.^^ ich kann mich dummerweise nur daran erinnern wie ich das früher unter windows gemacht hab. datei, eigenschaften, reiter: digitale signatur.
<ring0> john___, u.a. wird da auch gnupg und openssl erläutert ;)
<john___> jo^^ okay danke ich werd mich nochmal reinlesen. danke euch beiden.
<ring0> Vanger, ok :)
<brkolog> ja unter windows kenn ich das auch dort
<Vanger> ring0: ok, wenn ich ne lösung hab poste ich die im forum, wenn sie nicht klappt werde ich hier sicher nochmal auftauchen :D
<Vanger> ich sag dann jetzt mal gute nacht, und danke ring0
<john___> hm okay, steht nichts dazu drin. ich mein, ich muss die digitale signatur auch nicht kennen. das ding ist bloß, dass ich mir wat von microsoft.com runtergeladen hab und es dazu weit und breit kein hash sums gibt. 
<john___> deshalb fiel mir das mit der signatur ein.
<john___> disclaimer: ich bin natürlich ubuntunutzer^^ (sorry für die vierte zeile)
<john___> okay, ich bin dann mal weg, danke nochmal (sorry für die fünfte zeile)
<brkolog> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/how-to-verify-signature-137111/
<brkolog> vielleicht hilft das, cu
<john___> du hast noch recherchiert, is ja geil^^ danke. man sieht sich.
<raar77> moin
<raar77> der Softwarecenter ist weg wie kann ich diesen wiederherstellen??
<raar77> huhu jemand wach
<k1l> !wf > raar77 
<kubine>  raar77: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<k1l> vor allem zusätzlich: was hast du gemacht? von alleine haut das sicher nicht ab
<raar77> nach meinem Gelösten Compizproblem 
<raar77> ich finde das Softwarecenter nicht mehr
<raar77> ubuntu oneric ocelot
<raar77> 11.10
<raar77> fehlermeldungen nicgt vorhanden
<raar77> Ich wollte eine Software suchen und schupps finde Ich den Softwarecenter nicht mehr
<k1l> was heist gelöstes compizproblem? was passiert bei drücken der win taste unt eintippen von "software"
<k1l> da ich gerade keine lust auf "aus der nase ziehen" habe: terminal aufmachen und mit apt-get softwarecenter installieren
<raar77> das dash Ööffnet sich und nur Softwarepaketquellen werden angezeigt
<raar77> das wollte ich wissen 
<k1l> ok. dann warte auf jemanden, der dir so lange fragen stellt bis einer mal kapiert was du eigentlich willst
<raar77> ich idi geb get-apt ein
<raar77> ungültige Operation
<k1l> !paketverwaltung > raar77 
<kubine>  raar77: Informationen zu Paketverwaltung finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung
<dAnjou> raar77: lesen -> nochmal lesen -> tippen -> nochmal lesen -> ausführen
<partikel> Frage:bei der Verwendung von Ndiswrapper,die/etc/network/interface immer noch auskommentieren?
<mcnesium> PHP Fatal error:  Allowed memory size of 134217728 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 91471577 bytes) 
<mcnesium> wem fällt da was auf?
<_moep_> du nutzt php :P
<mcnesium> ^^
<deem> in der php.ini ist der nutzbare ram-wert zu niedrig eingestellt
<mcnesium> deem: wie genau heißt die angabe denn?
<deem> mcnesium: wenn ich mir die fehlermeldung so anschaue, tippe ich mal auf memory size
<mcnesium> memory_limit = 128M
<mcnesium> steht drin
<deem> dann hast du wohl 87mb zu wenig =)
<deem> was versuchst du denn da auszuführen?
<mcnesium> son file upload tool (https://github.com/valums/file-uploader)
<kubine> Title: valums/file-uploader · GitHub (at github.com)
<deem> ist die datei die du hochlädst größer als 128mb?
<tessarakt> die console von Symfony2 beispielsweise braucht auch massig RAM ...
<tessarakt> schon ziemlich krass
<mcnesium> nee, natürlich nich, die is knapp 90mb groß
<tessarakt> man denkt ja immer, diese Skriptsprachen wären irgendwie besonders leichtgewichtig ...
<deem> mcnesium: imo musst du noch den timeout hochstellen und der wert für hochladbare dateien ist wichtig
<LetoThe2nd> verlegen wir das dann bitte nach #php, #php-de, oder zumindest #ubuntu-de-offtopic? riecht für mich so überhaupt nicht nach nem ubuntu-problem. danke.
<mcnesium> deem: default_socket_timeout = 60  upload_max_filesize = 128M 
<mcnesium> ich find ja merkwürdig, dass die meldung im logfile sich schon widerspricht
<mcnesium> denn 91471577 bytes sind meiner meinung nach weniger als 134217728, seh ich das richtig?
<LetoThe2nd> mcnesium: siehe bitte hinweis oben.
<mcnesium> .. mhm
<GordonShamway> Hallo Zusammen! Weiß jemand wie man Proxyeinstellungen in Ubuntu vornimmt?
<LetoThe2nd> GordonShamway: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Proxyserver
<kubine> Title: Proxyserver › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<GordonShamway> habe schon nachgeschaut und in der ./profile und in den systemeinstellungen und in synaptic etc geändert... Es funktioniert nicht... nur im Firefox funktionieren die dortigen Einstellungen
<LetoThe2nd> GordonShamway: warum fragst du dann nicht einfach möglichst präzise inkl. details was du gemacht hast, was funktioniert und was nicht?
<GordonShamway> ich habe die ./profile geändert und proxyeinstellungen exportiert ==> mit user und pw
<GordonShamway> nach einer neuanmeldung sagt sudo apt-get update
<GordonShamway> error 407 proxy acess denied
<GordonShamway> so ziemlich egal in welcher datei oder programm ich versuche das zu configurieren kommt diese meldung
<LetoThe2nd> würde mich wundern, wenn sudo sich an die einstellungen in der user-.profile halten würde. aber nur geraten.
<GordonShamway> woran hält es sich denn dann?
<LetoThe2nd> und gleich ganz am anfang steht, woran sich apt hält.
<LetoThe2nd> ich bin kein proxy-experte, ich kann dir auch nur den artikel zitieren und mitdenken.
<GordonShamway> ist geändert in /etc/profile ... auch keine änderung
<LetoThe2nd> *facepalm
<LetoThe2nd> lies mal "einrichtung unter gnome". da steht ganz spezifisch was zu apt.
<GordonShamway> so nächster Versuch: Graphische Einstellungen muten und nur über apt.conf ändern: auch kein Erfolg!
<deem> GordonShamway: benutzt dein proxy vielleicht authentifizierung?
<GordonShamway> jo
<GordonShamway> tut er
<GordonShamway> habe auch schon versucht die Domain anzugeben mit \ oder auch mit /
<GordonShamway> kein Erfolg!
<deem> und das wird auch abgefragt und verwendet? denn ein 407 deutet auf authentication failed hin
<GordonShamway> kann sein, dass ich eine von den 48 millionen kombinationsmöglichkeiten nicht getestet habe, habe es nicht dokumentiert in welcher einstellung ich das gerade geändert hatte und welche andere parallel aktiv war
<GordonShamway> ich versuche nochmal apt.conf für den anfang
<GordonShamway> zur Info ... Einstellungen an der apt.conf werden sofort wirksam, man muss sich nicht neu anmelden... jetzt bekomme ich die Meldung (Zu diesem Hostnamen gehört keine Adresse)
<GordonShamway> mit Workgroup/Benutzername kam obige meldung.. Mit Workgroup\Benutzername wieder 407 Proxy Acess Denied
<deem> GordonShamway: wie wärs denn mit benutzername@workgroup?
<GordonShamway> hatte irgendwo gelesen wie der string aufgebaut werden muss
<GordonShamway> kurze zwischenfrage
<GordonShamway> muss man punkte escapen?
<GordonShamway> bzw. was müsste man alles escapen... ich habe * . und so weiter im passwort
<deem> du kannst die vermutlich auch einfach in "" setzen
<GordonShamway> die Zeichen?
<GordonShamway> geht nicht
<deem> alles
<GordonShamway> ist auch schon alles in anführungszeichen
<GordonShamway> nach dem Beispiel: Acquire::http::Proxy "http://domäne\\user:Pass/wort@123.123.123.123:8080/";
<deem> warum \\? es heißt domöne\user
<deem> domäne*
<deem> oder escapest du den \ mit einem \?
<GordonShamway> dachte ich muss den escapen
<GordonShamway> ja
<GordonShamway> genau
<deem> versuch es mal ohne den zu escapen
<GordonShamway> geht auch nicht...
<GordonShamway> wo kann man denn die möglichen Fehlermeldungen dazu nachschalgen
<GordonShamway> dann kann ich eventuell ausprobieren, ob er sich am Passwort verschluckt.
<deem> GordonShamway: sowas sollte unter /var/log liegen
<deem> womöglich im syslog
<GordonShamway> cat /var/log
<deem> GordonShamway: var/log ist ein ordner
<GordonShamway> ich wusste, dass darauf was kommt.... 
<deem> ordner kann man aber nicht cat-en :P
<GordonShamway> i know^^
<deem> und vorallem bei der menge an daten die dabei dein terminal überfluten würde wäre ein tail wohl besser
<GordonShamway> nixe drin
<GordonShamway> auch in dmesg is nix
<GordonShamway> ich hasse dieses Thema!
<GordonShamway> wo ist denn eine Auflistung von Zeichen, die man escapen muss?
<deem> das kommt drauf an wie das interpretiert wird. wenn die bash jeniges welches ist, dann solltest du mal nach "bash excape" googlen
<Ilian> Hey! Ich such ein Programm zur grafischen Darstellung der Stärke von WLAN-Funksignalen. Möchte meine Funkversorgung optimieren. Ideen?
<dadrc> Google-Stichwort heatmap, https://code.google.com/p/lewifi/ taucht zB auf, hab ich aber nicht getestet
<kubine> Title: lewifi - Wifi Level Mapper - Google Project Hosting (at code.google.com)
<becksta> aloa.... hab ne Frage zur Installation von Ubuntu auf nem USB-Stick
<becksta> Wo geht der Booloader hin, wenn ich vom Stick botten will??? wird dann überhaupt einer benötigt??  
<dadrc> Der Bootloader muss dann auf den USB-Stick
<becksta> also zum bsp. auf sde, nicht auf sde1, oder?
<dadrc> Wenn dein USB-Stick sde ist, ja. Sollte der Startmedienersteller aber eigentlich automatisch machen
<becksta> ich frage deshalb, weil ich das bisher noch nie zum fliegen gebracht habe.... wusste aber nie konkret, wie es gehen muss.... ist ja jetzt geklärt.... merci und ahoi
<gamer1990> Wird Zeit das ich ctcp komplett blocke... Immer diese ungefragten ctcp-requests o_O
<black_> hi alle, möchte gerne Guildwars mit wine installieren meine komponenten findet ihr hier: http://tinyurl.com/6m7tgu4 , ubuntu 11.10 kernel: 3.0.0-16-generic  wineversion ist 1.3.28. Zu meinem problem, spiel lässt sich installieren, nur beim starten geht nichts mehr. So und ja ich habe auch unter winhq nachgeschaut und allesmögliche versucht, kein erfolg, und nochmal ja ich habe auch winversion gewechselt auch nix. Könnte mir jemand wei
<black_> terhelfen :)
<kubine> Title: Packard Bell Easynote TK85-GN-008GE Notebook bei Saturn » markensysteme.de (at tinyurl.com)
<dadrc> OHne Fehlermeldung?
<black_> dadrc: moment , sorry habe ich vergessen, wie dumm von mir -.-
<black_> bitte : http://pastebin.com/GmDynW4i
<kubine> Title: black@black-EasyNote-TK85 ~ $ wine .wine/drive_c/Programme/GUILD\ WARS/Gw.exe - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<deem> black_: hast du das mit windebug=-all gestartet?
<dadrc> hm, das ist wenig aussagekräftig
<dadrc> Mach mal das, was deem sagt
<black_> moment bitte
<black_> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32eb44,0x00000000), stub!
<black_> evtl. bin ich zu blöd für ein spiel zu installieren O.o
<deem> black_: hast du das troubleshooting auf der wine seite schon komplett durch? zeig mal bitte die zeile mit der du guild wars startest?
<deem> -?
<tic66> Hallo, ich benutze ubuntu11.10 mit gnome3. Ich habe diese Extension gefunden. https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/104/netspeed/ Wie installiere ich die jetzt?
<kubine> Title: NetSpeed - GNOME Shell Extensions (at extensions.gnome.org)
<deem> tic66: indem du auf installieren klickst. idr brauchst du dafür aber das gnome-tweak-tool
<black_> deem: moment
<tic66> deem, habs gefunden, das wurde nur in opera nicht angezeigt, ein anderer browser schafft abhilfe, danke
<black_> deem: was meinst du ?
<black_> registry einträge usw. ?
<deem> black_: nein. ich meine die terminal-zeile
<black_> meinst WINEDEBUG=-dx8 blablabla ?
<black_> deem: wennich alles durchmache kommt selbe meldung als unverändert
<deem> black_: nein. ich meine sowas wie winedebug=-all
<deem> black_: ziemlich genau meine ich eigentlich das hier :WINEDEBUG=-all wine "C:\Program Files\Guild Wars\Gw.exe"
<black_> deem: dann bekomme ich : fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32eb44,0x00000000), stub!
<deem> sonst nichts?
<deem> was genau passiert denn, wenn du das ausführst?
<black_> nicht's passiert null nix download fenster bleibt stehen, tot
<black_> WINEDEBUG=-all wine .wine/drive_c/Programme/GUILD\ WARS/Gw.exe <-- genau das hier habe ich eingegeben
<deem> black_: hm... tut mir leid. keine ahnung. mit dem bisschen fehlermeldung kann ich leider nichts anfangen
<black_> könnte das evtl am grafik treiber liegen ?
<deem> wie gesagt. keine ahnung
<black_> deem: vesuch du mal das spiel via winetricks zu installieren, wenn du magst :)
<deem> black_: bin grade dabei
<black_> deem: danke
<deem> black_: läuft
<black_> deem: ?
<deem> black_: ich bin gerade ingame
<black_> deem: ? wie hast du das gemacht ?
<deem> black_: ich hab mit der gwsetup.exe installiert und danach hat sich der client automatisch gestartet
<black_> deem: wie hattest du das installiert ?
<black_> O.o
<deem> black_: "wine GwSetup.exe"
<deem> das ist alles
<deem> ich kann das spiel auch einwandfrei aus dem kontext menü heraus starten. keine probleme, bis auf 1-2 verschmerzbare grafikfehler
<black_> villeicht sollte ich wine nochmals deinstallieren und neu aufsetzen
<deem> black_: nunja. du hast ne intel karte. ich habe nvidia. vielleicht liegts daran
<deem> wer weiß
<black_> deem: ich hatte das spiel unter ubuntu 10.04 auch zum laufen gebracht, ging auch ohne probleme. Nur mit 11.10 macht das mir schwierigkeiten
<k1l_> bei wine schaut man am besten in die einträge in der appdb
<k1l_> und dort wirklich alles lesen. manchmal gibts dort workarounds
<black_> k1l_: richtig, aber woran kann das liegen, seit 11.10 geht nix mehr
<black_> und deem danke noch
<k1l_> black_: bei wine können so viele sachen schief gehen, das kann man aus dem stegreif nicht beantworten
<k1l_> zuerstmal haben sicher die wine versionen gewechselt
<black_> auch wieder wahr, wenn ich aber ubuntu 10.04 starte dann gehts auch, komisch oder ?
<chogath> hallo
<deem> k1l_: ich habs gerade auf 11.10 mit wine 1.3.28 zum laufen gebracht
<chogath> ich habe folgende zeile text: http://nopaste.info/b41a4ef42b.html . aus dieser würde ich gerne einzelne "werte" mit einem bash script in verschiedene variablen laden.
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<chogath> kann mir jemand nen tip geben? :]
<chogath> alle sind durch kommas getrennt
<koegs> chogath: #bash oder #bash-de :)
<SunTsu> chogath: hat zwar nichts mit ubuntu ansich zu tun, sondern mit shell-scripting, aber: read und IFS richtig setzen
<chogath> ich brauch im prinzip ein werkzeug um substrings auszugeben
<chogath> bzw sub patterns
<chogath> ;P
<SunTsu> chogath: falscher Channel
<black_> brb
<applesouce> Hey, ich hab ein Problem, Ubuntu erkennt mein USB-Stick nicht
<k1l_> applesouce: zeig mal die datei /var/log/dmesg in einem nopaste bitte
<k1l_> !nopaste > applesouce 
<kubine>  applesouce: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<deem> applesouce: schau mal mit lsusb nach, ob er da aufgeführt wird. falls nein. einmal den usb-stick abziehen, wieder einstecken und auf dmesg achten
<deem> k1l_: musst du denn schneller tippen als ich :Ü
<deem> :P
<k1l_> mal gucken obs so nen hfs+ apple dings ist :)
<applesouce> Wieso sollte es?
<dAnjou> drölfmal darfste raten
<applesouce> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406502/ - NTFS
<kubine> Title: /var/log/dmesg › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> weil du apple im nick hast und das im allgemeinen problem macht
<applesouce> Was hat Apfelmus mit Apple inc. zu tun?
<dAnjou> applesouce: den appel, mensch
<k1l_> *sigh*
<applesouce> Die armen Äpfel werden jetzt alle nieder gemacht nur weil Apple inc. ihn beschmutzt :(
<k1l_> ähm, hast du den überhaupt angesteckt?
<applesouce> ja
<applesouce> rechts am Notebook
<applesouce> er leuchtet auch blau :P
<dAnjou> oh, blau is schlecht
<applesouce> Der leuchtet überall blau^^
<k1l_> mach mal ab, kurz warten und wieder dranstecken und dann nochmal dmesg in nen pasteservice bitte.
<k1l_> auch mal ruhig nen lsusb
<applesouce> das dmesg passt nicht ganz in das Terminal wie mache ich dass das automatisch in eine Datei ausgegeben wird?
<deem> applesouce: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dmesg | pastebinit"
<applesouce> http://paste.ubuntu.com/880559/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<applesouce> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406507/
<kubine> Title: lsusb › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> applesouce: was ist denn auf dem ding drauf? weil er weist da schon sdc zu
<applesouce> Also es waren mal Portable Dateien drauf und einfach halbwegs wichtige Dokumente und Musik
<applesouce> dann hab ich den Stick mal für 10 Minuten ausgeliehen und jetzt geht er nicht mehr :/
<k1l_> zeig mal nen "sudo fdisk -l"  hinten ein kleines L
<applesouce> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406512/
<kubine> Title: fdisk -l › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<deem> applesouce: das ist alles?
<k1l_> zeigt er den stick sdc gar nicht an?
<applesouce> also das ist alles
<k1l_> dann sieht das echt mau aus. 
<k1l_> wobei aber eigentlich der kernel ja sdc zuweist. da sollte zumindest bei fdisk erwähnt werden
<k1l_> versuch mit dd nen image zu ziehen. vlt kannst du da was mit diversen datenrettungs sachen was finden, wenn der stick nicht hardwareseitig kaputt ist.
<applesouce> es waere für mich auch OK ihn zu formatieren oder aehnliches, er muesste danach nur wieder funktionieren
<k1l_> dann versuch mal mit gparted den zu formatieren
<applesouce> da wird er nicht angezeigt, jedenfalls nicht bei der Grafischen Oberfläche
<k1l_> wenn fdisk den auch nicht findet ist das schlüssig.
<HansLander> as salamu aleikum o rahmatullahi barakatu
<k1l_> !german > HansLander 
<kubine>  HansLander: This is the german Ubuntu support channel. If you can't write in German, please use your languages channel, like #ubuntu-fr or the main channel #ubuntu instead. Thanks a lot!
<HansLander> Oh inshallah ich werde mir Muhe geben
<HansLander> aber kann nicht so sehr gut deutsch
<k1l_> HansLander: es gibt sicher auch einen ubuntu kanal für deine sprache. siehe der meldung vom bot
<HansLander> arabic where?
<jokrebel> HansLander: #ubuntu-dz …keine Ahnung ob das stimmt was mir Google erzählt. Vielleicht auch mal selber eine Suchmaschine befragen.
<k1l_> HansLander: da du über tor hier bist und einen nicht akzeptabelen ident hast verweise ich dich mal auf die channelregeln. 
<marcules> Abend
<Metaknight> hi, ich habe ein problem mit nautilus. wenn ich damit eine datei auf einen ftp-server laden möchte, wird die datei zwar komplett übertragen, die transferanzeige bleibt allerdings stehen, nautilus hängt den server aus und anschließend wird das virtuelle filesystem von gnome angezeigt
<Metaknight> kennt jemand dieses problem und hat lösungen?
<bullgard4> Metaknight: Es könnte an variablen Übertragungsbedingungen liegen, muß aber nicht. Wahrscheinlich findest Du Analyse-Hinweise in ~/.xsession-errors.
<Metaknight> vielen dank für deinen hinweis
<powl> hi hätte da ne frage...und zwar werden irgendwie keine titelinformation auf die cd gebrannt wenn ich eine cd als audio projekt brenne, wenn ich die cd wieder einlege, dann zeigt mir banshee keine titelinformationen, sondern nut titel1, titel2, etc..
<powl> kann man das irgendwie fixen?
<powl> hab das jetzt mit k3b und brasero probiert
<LetoThe2nd> powl: wundert mich jetzt eigentlich nicht, da eine reine audio cd eigentlich keine metainformationen vorsieht. du kannst mal nach stichwort cd text googlen, aber mehr fällt mir dazu ciht ein.
<dAnjou> das war er schneller
<powl> hab schon gegooglelt find aber nix
<powl> wenn ich aber eine cd unter windows brenne, zeigt mit der windows media player die einzelnen titel in der leite
<powl> leiste
<powl> also als reine audio cd
<hdp> Richtig, das passende Stichwort hat LetoThe2nd bereits genannt.
<LetoThe2nd> powl: hehe, das liegt aber nicht an der cd. sondern da dran. das der media player die metadaten selber speichert. leg so eine windows-audio-cd doch mal in einen anderen windowsrechner ein ;)
<powl> hm
<powl> kann man das unter ubuntu auch machen, speziell banshee
<LetoThe2nd> nicht dass ich wüsste.
<dAnjou> powl: brenn einfach ne mp3 cd
<dAnjou> oder ogg
<dAnjou> oder flac
<dAnjou> halt, is flac nen format oder n container?
<powl> hm ja im auto kann ich nur diese reine audio cd (wav) abspielen deswegen..
<koegs> LetoThe2nd: Brasero schafft es aber auch eine Audio-CD so zu brennen, das mein Autoradio mir die Titel anzeigen kann
<dAnjou> beides
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: wie gesagt, cd text. aber sicher nicht volle mp3-metadata
<koegs> ach da oben gabs schon den tip,, hab ich überlesen
<koegs> nevermind
<powl> ja den cd text  meine ich ja
<powl> der müsst doch auch in banshee angezeigt werden oder nicht?
<powl> nicht mal nautilus zeigt was an, obwohl ich titel und interpret angegen hab in k3b
<dAnjou> powl: probier mal vlc
<powl> gleiches problem
<dAnjou> dann sind wohl kein da
<dAnjou> brasero und k3b sollten das können
<powl> ich leg die cd jetz in laptop rein, mal schauen
<randolf1> hab gerade das neue ubuntu 11.10 installiert. Habe die Option Dualboot gewählt, heißt ich hatte noch ein XP drauf. Beim Booten kommt zunächst die Option aufs Bios zuzugreifen, dann ist der Bildschirm schwarz (kriegt anscheinend auch kein Signal). Nach  ner Weile ca. 20 Sekunden kommt der Bildschirm wieder mit der Grafik von Ubuntu, das gebootet wird. Kann mir jemand sagen, wieso Grub nicht angezeigt wird? 
<bullgard4> randolf1: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<kubine> Title: GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<powl> hm ok, windows hat auch keine cd text, k3b hat tatsächlich keine erstellt
<neko1> n'abend...
<neko1> geht es das ich bei einer neuinstallation den vorhandenen benutzer importiere?
<neko1> die festplatte hat 3 partitionen swap, system und home
<neko1> wenn ich system einfach bei der installation löschen lasse, gibt es dann so eine funktion zum importieren?
<neko1> hoffe das ist nicht zu wirr und halbwegs nachvollziehbar
<Frickelpit> neko1: einfacher als du denkst, mach bei der installation eine manuelle partitionierung und binde dein jetziges ho,e wieder als home ein ohne zu formatieren, den neuen user nennst du dann genau so wie den alten
<Frickelpit> *home
<neko1> so hatte ich mir das irgendwie gedacht...
<neko1> im weiteren denken kam ich zum schluss das er sich beschweren wird so ein existierenden benutzer zu erstellen
<neko1> ergo... nicht zu viel denken...
<neko1> danke :)
<Frickelpit> np
<neko1> probiere ich gleich vor dem schlafen gehen
<Frickelpit> neko1: das system wäre ja noch nicht installiert und könnte sich beschweren ;)
<Frickelpit> neko1: backups vorher machen und am besten nach dem schlafen, nicht vorher
<neko1> loool
<Frickelpit> noch lachst du, wenn du aber durch müdigkeit nen fehler machst, ist das geschrei groß :P
<neko1> ja... das solls auch schon gegeben haben... ;)
<neko1> danke nochmal
<neko1> bye
<neuling> hi
<neuling> ich bin linux neuling und wollte mal was fragen: kann ich beim upgrade von 10.04 nach 10.10 einen bestimmten ftp server als quelle angeben?
<randolf1> ok,habe mal die Seite http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Problembehebung studiert. Mein Problem ist hier ähnlich beschrieben. bei mir blinkt oben links auch ein Cursor, danach schwarzer Bildschirm (15 sec), danach startet Ubuntu. Allerding ist bei mir die Zeile GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 schon auskommentiert. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406517/
<kubine> Title: Problembehebung › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Longbottom> neuling: ja, das geht. Siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sources.list
<kubine> Title: sources.list › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<neuling> danke scheint zu funktionieren
<Gamoder> Hallo; kann ich irgendwie einfach herausfinden, welche Prozesse mit kill -STOp gestoppt wurden?
<Gamoder> oder kann man bedenkenlos kill -CONT auch an nicht-gestoppte Prozesse schicken?
<bullgard4> Gamoder: 'man kill' sagt, daß du dahinter die PID eingeben mußt.
<vectory> Gamoder: für eine shell ist es jobs
<vectory> oder schon mal ps versucht?
<vectory> ps -u <- T in der STAT spalte
<Gamoder> vectory: Danke - T = Tl, ode?
<vectory> hm
<vectory> k.a. wofür l steht, das ist unabhängig vom l
<vectory> *vom T
<vectory> l steht für multithreaded btw. `man ps' für mehr
<mongole> huhu
<mongole> http://img.it.cx/52d56e8f.jpg kann damit jemand was anfangen?
<mongole> das kommt beim starten des live systems
<vectory> sieht aus wie ein coredump
<mongole> hmm bedeutet?
<mongole> ist ne bekannte, ich bin leider nicht da
<mongole> sie hatte nen virus drauf, der das system sperrt, daher hab ich ihr geraten, mit dem live-system die daten zu sichern und windows neu zu installieren
<mongole> aber dann kam dieser bildschirm ~~
<ans_> ich weiß nicht genau, ob mein problem in diesen channel gehört. auf jeden fall ist es so, dass bei mir firefox im launcher bei ubuntu 11.10 nicht angezeigt wird, auch wenn ff läuft
<ans_> wie lässt sich das ändern?
<knievel> Nabend
<nevchen> jo
<johannes_> hey ich habe ein problem mit skype und gnome 3, wenn ich skype bildschirmübertragung starte, verschwinden alle fenster und ich sehe nur noch das hintergrundbild, gibt es dafür eine lösung?
<johannes_> weis einer eine lösung?
<Zigi> Hi, ich bekomme meine harmony 600 in kombination mit dem IR empfänger der dvbsky s952 nicht zum laufen. Habe veschiedene lirc einstellungen benutzt, aber irw reagiert bisher nicht auf meine tastendrücke. Jemand einen TIp ? 
<Zigi> Habs auch nach dieser Anleitung versucht: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lirc
<kubine> Title: Lirc › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<TheInfinity> hmm. johannes ist wech. schade. ist bekannter gnome3 ... ich fürchte nur fast die lösung - unity nehmen - wird er net mögen ;)
<TheInfinity> Zigi: logs schauen
<Zigi> THeinfinity: welche betreffen denn irw bzw lirc ? 
<TheInfinity> Zigi: im zweifel dmesg, syslog, ggf. messages.log, ...
<Zigi> hmm dmesg sagt IR receiver harware FIFO overrun :/ ich frag mal google
<eichi> sind eigentlich die wiki einträge zu ubuntu auch bei ubuntu-server die selben?
<eichi> also z.b. mysql einrichten oder apache
<eichi> oder hat ubuntu server ein eigenes wiki
<dadrc> Nö, die meisten Anleitungen passen
<dadrc> Sobald es um Pakete ohne GUI geht, gibt es kaum Unterschiede
<k1l> da gibts keine unterschiede. ausser dem kernel sind die pakete gleich
<eichi> okay, cool. danke
<k1l> es ist eher so, dass sachen wie mysql eher aus der server seite für die desktop versionen genutzt werden :)
<Zigi> "ir receiver hardware fifo overrun" jemand erfahrung damit ?
<vectory> treiber problem
#ubuntu-de 2012-03-13
<crunch> moin moin 
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Ich versuche gerade einen remount (ro auf rw) mit einer ntfs platte. Ich verwende "ntfs-3g" als Treiber. Leider funktioniert das nicht. Ich habe dazu einen Bugreport aus 2008 für 8.04 gefunden. Ich verwende 10.04. Wurde das nie gefixed?
<yogg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntfs-3g/+bug/186117
<kubine> Title: Bug #186117 “Cannot remount ntfs” : Bugs : “ntfs-3g” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<bullgard4> yogg: (Ich habe scchon vor 2008 aufgehört mit meinen Versuchen, eine NTFS-Partition zu montieren. Deshalb kann ich wenig helfen.) "Leider funktioniert das nicht.":  Du solltest versuchen, eine Fehlermeldung zu erzeugen und die Umstände in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntfs-3g/+bug/186117  mitteilen.
<kubine> Title: Bug #186117 “Cannot remount ntfs” : Bugs : “ntfs-3g” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<yogg> habs gerade mit 10.10 getestet. da Funktionierts auch nicht. Wenn man es wie angegeben mit "-t ntfs-3g" macht, dann bekommt man auch die Fehlermeldung das remount nicht unterstützt wird. Ohne "-t " macht ers aber einfach, die Platte wird danach auch als "rw" angezeigt. Schreiben funktioniert aber nicht. Naja mal bugreport aktualisieren
<nibbler_> hab festgestellt dass mein rootserver garnicht wie versprochen softraid nutzt, sondern sdb links liegen lässt - bin grad dabei das umzustellen - was ist die technik der wahl, lvm oder mdadm?
<LetoThe2nd> nibbler_: hat nichts miteinenader zu tun. das eine ist softraid, das andere ist volume management
<socket> Hey guys, I got a German translation for a web application im working on, does anyone here have some spare time to go through a few pages of the website and verify it's ok ?
<LetoThe2nd> socket: this is a ubuntu support channel only. you might want to ask in #ubuntu-de-offtopic. thanks :)
<socket> thanks
<nibbler_> LetoThe2nd, trotzdem muss ich mich entscheid, lvm kann auch mirror
<LetoThe2nd> nibbler_: für mich ist die entscheidung nonexistent.
 * LetoThe2nd ist dann afk
<deem> nibbler_: wie LetoThe2nd schon so treffend sagte. das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun.
<nibbler_> deem, schön, dass das eine mit dem anderen nichts zu tun hat. dennoch: ich mag festplattenseitig redundanz herstellen, und beide technologien bieten mir die möglichkeit dazu
<deem> nibbler_: du hast bereits ein system laufen, richtig?
<nibbler_> jep
<deem> dann ist mdadm dein tool der wahl. lvm muss neu partitionieren
<koegs> und bitte ein "lsb_release -a" und "uname -a" in ein nopaste
<koegs> !nopaste > nibbler_ 
<kubine>  nibbler_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<nibbler_> lts 10.4, amd64
<nibbler_> server
<deem> nibbler_: na wenn dann schon richtig, bitte
<nibbler_> deem?
<nibbler_> was richtig?
<nibbler_> aber ja, hab grad auch artikel gefunden der sagt, dass lvm mirror nicht so sicher ist wenns um stromausfälle und so geht
<nibbler_> daher wirds wohl mdadm werden.... *grml* hab schon mit lvm angefangen
<deem> nibbler_: das was koegs wollte.
<nibbler_> ..
<deem> nibbler_: kein ubuntu, was?
<Fuchs> deem: lieb bleiben
<nibbler_> ohhh..... das is der intruder check... sag das doch dazu
<nibbler_> ubuntu sollte noch nen irgend nen tool mit ausliefern was prüfsummen vom kernel etc nimmt... 
<deem> Fuchs: ich bin lieb. ich wundere mich nur
<nibbler_> wenn man das nicht dazu sagt, könnte bei imr der eindruck entstehen es ginge um information, nicht um kontrolle, folglich gebe ich die informationen und werd dann drauf hingewiesen dass ich bitte aufhören soll infos zu geben sondern gefälligst die befehle so ausführ
<koegs> nibbler_: es geht zum einen darum zu sehen ob derjenige auch wirklich ein ubuntu nutzt, da hast du recht, zum anderen geht es aber auch darum zu sehen welche ubuntu-version und welchen kernel genau die person einsetzt
<koegs> weil manchmal wissen die leute das selber nicht so genau
<deem> nibbler_: 1. ist das keine vollständige information. 2. fehlt da das uname -a und 3. das was koegs sagt =)
<koegs> zumal es kein Ubuntu 10.4 gibt :)
<nibbler_> und das nachdem ich durchaus auch arrogant darauf hingewiesen wurde, dass dmadm nen raid system ist, und lvm ein volumemanager (ach!), und meine frage daher sinnlos ist. abgesehn davon dass man mit beiden technologien zumindest vordergründig das gleiche erreichen kann
<deem> nibbler_: es ist einfach so, dass lvm nicht das tut, was mdadm tut und somit nicht berücksichtigt werden sollte
<deem> wenn man raid möchte, sollte man auch raid nutzen
<tessarakt> nibbler_: nein, kann man nicht
<nibbler_> deem, und was nutzt man wenn man einen mirror möchte?  (meine frage hab ich mittlerweile durch https://deranfangvomende.wordpress.com/2011/04/04/linux-lvm-mirroring-comes-at-a-price/ recht gut beantwort
<kubine> Title: Linux LVM mirroring comes at a price | deranfangvomen.de (at deranfangvomende.wordpress.com)
<deem> nibbler_: das kommt darauf an, was der mirror können sollte. im falle eines bereits installierten systems fällt lvm so oder so weg
<tessarakt> "it does not respect write barriers"
<nibbler_> tessarakt, um wikipedia zu zitieren (unter vielen quellen) "Mirror whole or parts of logical volumes, in a fashion similar to RAID 1."
<tessarakt> weia
<tessarakt> also lieber nicht benutzen
<nibbler_> deem, praktischer weise ist ja sdb unpartitioniert, daher kanns für eine migration genutzt werden
<tessarakt> ok, ich bin bisher nicht auf die Idee gekommen, das zum Mirrorn zu benutzen
<deem> nibbler_: um wikipedia zu zitieren "Die Aufgabe des LVMs besteht also im Wesentlichen darin, die Datenströme aus den Dateisystemen auf die jeweils zugehörigen physischen Datenträger zu verteilen, sie ähnelt am ehesten der Arbeitsweise einer MMU. Ein RAID-System verteilt zwar ebenfalls Datenströme, es erzeugt aber aus Redundanzgründen auch immer einen oder mehrere zusätzliche Datenströme."
<tessarakt> ist LVM auch unsicher, wenn man es einfach nur als bessere Partitionstabelle benutzt?
<deem> lvm ist eben kein raid.
<nibbler_> deem, und "wsentliche aufgabe" schlägt "kann auch" so wie "stein" schlägt "schere"? 
<nibbler_> lvm kann kein raid 3,4,5... so what
<deem> nibbler_: es ist einfach so, dass lvm keine rendundanz bietet. sonder einfach nur ein raid faked. wenn man denn ein softraid noch weiter faken kann...
<tessarakt> hä?
<nibbler_> deem, lvm macht allso mirror ohne redundanz.... 
<tessarakt> "Mirror ohne Redundanz"?
<tessarakt> was soll das sein?
<nibbler_> tessarakt, das ist das alte vampir-problem ;-)
<deem> nibbler_: "Ein LVM erzeugt dabei aber keine zusätzlichen Datenströme; er hat auch keine Engine und bietet daher auch keine Redundanz, somit erzeugt er auch nur minimalen Rechenaufwand" auch aus der wikipedia
<tessarakt> der deutschen Wikipedia trau ich, zumal bei sowas, sowieso nicht
<nibbler_> deem, ok, du belegst die fehlerhaftig der wikipedia, das ist legitim.
<tessarakt> was hat so ein verschwurbelter Satz in einem technischen Artikel zu suchen?
<tessarakt> "LVM is not safe in a power failure, it does not respect write barriers"
<tessarakt> gilt das für LVM allgemein oder nur für das Mirroring?
<koegs> können wir dann die LVM-Diskussion ins offtopic verschieben und und hier auf den Support konzentrieren?
<nibbler_> koegs: paste erstmal lsb_release und uname -a 
<deem> lvm erzeugt eine datenredundanz, die physakalisch auf 2 platten verteilt wird, erzeugt aber beim schreiben keine redundanten datenströme. schmiert dir der rechner beim schreiben ab, sind deine daten futsch
<nibbler_> !nopaste > koegs
<kubine>  koegs: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<koegs> nibbler_: lass es, bitte
<nibbler_> nagut
<deem> ok. EOD =)
<koegs> die frage ist eher die: hast du schon ein existierendes LVM, dann kannst du LVM nutzen, ansonsten würde ich persönlich raid/mdadm bevorzugen
<nibbler_> koegs: werd in jedem fall am ende auch ein lvm haben, und nach diesem artikel den ich pastete (den ich auch ein wenig schwurbelig find und dem author nicht 100% vertrau) werd ich trotzdem ein md drunter legen.
<nibbler_> plan daher: sdb mit md0 + lvm einrichten, rüberkopieren, mit neuem root booten, mirrorset vervollständigen, fertig.
<koegs> viel erfolg
<nibbler_> danke
<tessarakt> "According to the LVM article on wikipedia.com the kernels from 2.6.31 do handle barriers correctly even with LVM."
<koegs> tessarakt: EOD, danke
<tessarakt> damit dürfte sich das ja erledigt haben - jo, von mir auch, ihr habt mich bloß so verwirrt
<nibbler_> tessarakt, interessant, danke für den hinweis
<Zigi> Werkel schon seit tagen an meinem IR empfänger und bekomme den nicht zum laufen... Weder irw noch evtest bringen ausgaben zu meinem event. dmesg gibt folgendes zurück: "IR receiver hardware FIFO overrun"
<bullgard4> Auf meinem Rechner nimmt ein Prozess "python" 94% »CPU Used« ein. Wie kann ich ermitteln, durch welches Anwendungsprogramm das verursacht wird?
<deem> bullgard4: da steht nur python? oder "/usr/bin/python /ein/anderer/pfad"?
<bullgard4> Da steht nur "python".
<deem> komisch. von welchem user wird das ausgeführt?
<k1l> schau mal mit htop nach, das ist etwas gesprächiger
<bullgard4> deem: von mir.
<bullgard4> k1l: Mein Nachschauen dauert länger, weil ich htop nicht gewöhnt bin.
<bullgard4> deem: '~$ ps aux | grep 29818; ... python /usr/bin/gnome-activity-journal'. Wenn ich das Tagebuch der Aktivitäten beende, dann geht die CPU-Last stark zurück. --  Da habe ich also den Schuldigen. --  Danke!
<GordonShamway> Hallo zusammen!
<GordonShamway> gibt es ein tool mit dem man seine IT-Infratruktur dokumentieren kann?
<GordonShamway> gibt es ein tool mit dem man seine IT-Infratruktur dokumentieren kann?
<nibbler_> GordonShamway, ich glaub so richtig nicht, aber deine frage ist auch nicht allzu spezifisch - was würdest du erwarten von dem tool - und wiederhol dich nicht jede minute.
<pog> gibt es ein tool, was doppelte Dateien aufspuert?
<nibbler_> pog, find -type f -exec md5sum '{}' | sort -c -u (oder so, dann anch ^2 greppen)
<GordonShamway> welcher Computer an welchem Switch Server usw hängt
<sdx23> pog: ja
<pog> GordonShamway: was moechtest Du dokumentieren? (ich hab nach einem Tool gesucht, wo man Metadateien zu Dateien zwecks Doku anlegen kann, und das scheint es mir nciht zu geben.
<k1l> pog: fslint
<pog> danke fuer Eure Tipps!
<koegs> pog: für die kommandozeile wäre das fdupes, mit GUI wie k1l sagte fslint
<pog> ich notier mir mal alles, bin grad am "fslint" thanks.
<pog> das mit der mdsum ist auch noch ein interessanter ansatz.
<sdx23> Nichts anderes als auch fdupes und fslint machen. Nur, dass die das sinnvoller angehen. Gleich md5 auf alles würde Ewigkeiten dauern.
<bullgard4> GordonShamway: Kennst Du Nmap? : Beispiel: '~$ nmap -sP 192.168.178.0/24'
<littlebit> hi, ich versuche die anleitung von wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Trac auf meinem debian system umzusetzen, und habe anscheinend initenv befehl nicht auf meinem system. kann jemand mir weiter helfen
<GordonShamway> hi danke bullgard4 ich muss das mal ausprobieren danke dir
<koegs> littlebit: vielleicht die leute in #debian oder #debian-de
<littlebit> koegs: nun ja ok
<bullgard4> littlebit: Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, dann ist "initenv" kein Befehl, sondern ein Kommandozeilenparameter (auch "Switch" genannt). Den brauchst Du also nur einzutippen in die Kommandozeile. Er "ist" nicht auf Deinem System.
<xi_> kann mir bitte einer bei der Grafiktreiber inst. helfen ? hab eine MSI N9800GT und Ubuntu 11.10. was muss ich tun?
<k1l> xi_: zeig mal bitte die ausgabe von "lspci" in einem pasteservice
<k1l> !nopaste > xi_ 
<kubine>  xi_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<dakira> xi_: was hast du denn bisher gemacht?
<dakira> xi_: wenn du das programm "zusaetzliche Treiber" oeffnest, sollten dir eigentlich die Treiber fuer deine Grafikkarte angeboten werden.
<k1l> jupp. denke mal dass da der nvidia benutzt werden sollte: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/restricted-manager?redirect=no
<kubine> Title: restricted-manager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dakira> wie migriere ich am sinnvollsten nutzer von einem system auf ein anderes? sagen wir ich hab auf eine rechner 100 user accounts (inkl. daten in $HOME). gibt es da was oder schreibe ich mir dafuer selber ein skript? kann man die entspr. eintraege aus passwd und shadow per c&p uebernehmen?
<xi_> hab noch nix gemacht - aber meine grafik is nicht so toll
<xi_> hab gerade erst Ubuntu 11.10 aufgesetzt - bin noch neuling
<pog> was passiert eigentlich, wenn ich ein git-Projekt habe, und ein Order (z.B. Basisdateien fuer alle Applikationen) nur reingelinkt? Wie soll man so eine Situation waehrend der Entwicklung handhaben? Ich moechte die Programme nicht 100 mal redundant.
<dakira> xi_: bietet dir der rechner nicht von allein an, dass Treiber zur installation bereit stehen? Wenn nicht, druecke einfach die Windows-Taste und tippe "Treiber" ein. Dort gibt es das Programm "Zusaetzliche Treiber". Das oeffnen und dann Treiber installieren.
<dakira> pog: #git?
<pog> aber waehrend der Entwicklung, unterscheide ich zwischen rein applikatorischen SAchen und quasi allgemeiner Infrastruktur, was ich auseinanderhalten will
<k1l> pog: dein git kram bitte mal nach #git verlagern, sowie dein php kram auch nach #php gehört
<xi_> ja der werden mir welche angeboten - aber welcher is der richtige?
<k1l> xi_: nvidia-current
<pog> ich will nicht motzen, aber nvidia hat auch wenig mit ubuntu zu tun, so das in #hardware ausgelagert werden... ich frage alls nur als ubuntu-Benutzer.
<pog> aber klar, sehr spezifische frage ich dann je nachdem schon in den spezifischen Gruppen.
<dakira> pog: die installation der treiber auf einem ubuntu-recher hat ziemlich sicher was mit ubuntuj zu tun. deine git-frage rein gar nichts
<k1l> pog: das ist doch nicht dein ernst oder? halte dich bitte an die anweisung, die ich dir eben gab. danke. EOD
<TheInfinity> dakira: cp -A, chown und adduser versammelt in einem bashscript - wäre wohl die schönste lösung
<TheInfinity> dakira: copy paste der entsprechenden zeilen in /etc/passwd und /etc/shadow und ein rüberziehen eines tar archives die schnellste
<dakira> TheInfinity: okay.. das habe ich mir gedacht, danke ;)
<xi_> hab jetzt neuen treiber (Nvidia current) installiert - jetzt will er ein neustart. also bis gleich. danke erst mal!
<dakira> xi_: viel erfolg
<pog> k1l: ist ist schon o.k. trotzdem finde ich, dass es man eine Frage betreff einer Software stellen darf, die quasi jeder Entwickler unter Ubuntu braucht. 
<xi_> danke leute. mein bild ist jetzt viel klarer! die klotzgrafik is weg!
<dakira> xi_: und die spiele laufen jetzt fluessig ;)
<dakira> pog: dafuer gibt es doch #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<xi_> dakira, welche spiele? gibts dein eine empfehlung?
<dakira> xi_: komm rüber nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic ;)
<NTQ> Ich erstelle gerade einen USB-Stick mit Ubuntu 12.04 zum Testen mit dem Startmedienersteller. Ist das normal, dass das Erstellen der Persistenten Datei jetzt schon über eine Stunde dauert?
<dakira> NTQ: bei mir hat das ganze insgesamt 5min gedauert.
<dakira> NTQ: du koenntest den USB-Stick natuerlich auch einfach mit dd erstellen
<NTQ> einfach das iso mit dd auf den stick hauen?
<dakira> NTQ: jo.. das geht mittlerweile.
<NTQ> aber dann hab ich doch keinen beschreibbaren home-ordner, oder?
<dakira> NTQ: nein, das geht damit nicht.. aber braucht man das zum testen?
<NTQ> ja, ich schon. ich will ein paar programme testen
<NTQ> also nicht nur schauen wie es aussieht
<dakira> NTQ: und? kannst du doch auch so.
<NTQ> aber nur temporär, oder? also nach dem neustart sind die ja wieder weg
<dakira> NTQ: genau.. aber sind sie mit persisten storage dich auch, oder? ich dachte immer das waere nur, um dateien im home-verzeichnis speichern zu koennen
<NTQ> also vor ein paar jahren konnte ich damit noch meine extra treiber installieren und sie bleiben erhalten
<NTQ> ich weiß ja auch nicht, warum das da so lange dauert. mein ubuntu macht aber öfter mal probleme beim kopieren auf usb-sticks. das geht dann teilweise mit unterirdischen geschwindigkeiten von 10 kb/s oder sowas merkwürdiges.
<dakira> NTQ: das klingt komisch ;(
<NTQ> also anfangs gehts halt mit bis zu 30 MB/s und scheinbar wenn der Cache voll ist, nur noch mit wenigen kb/s. Außerdem lackt hier alles ganz übel während er den USB-Stick erstellt. Ich hab 100% CPU Auslastung dabei.
<NTQ> Ich hatte das ganze auch schonmal ohne Cache probiert, aber da gings dann von Anfang an sehr langsam.
<dakira> wo stellst du das ein?
<NTQ> ich hatte das mal provisorisch direkt mit mount gemacht. da hatte ich ne zeit lange parameter zusammengesucht. da gibts aber genügend howtos im netz.
<NTQ> naja, der ist jetzt bei 70%. der wird ja hoffentlich heute nwerde
<NTQ> jetzt wurde sogar das "och fertig " verschluckt
<NTQ> sogar die maus hakt immer wieder. und um mal einen eindruck über die geschwindigkeit zu bekommen. jetzt ist er bei 76%
<dakira> NTQ: sitzt du an einem netbook?
<NTQ> nein, ein thinkpad R61 mit Core 2 Duo 2 GHz
<NTQ> aber ich hab eben noch 10.04 LTS drauf und vielleicht ist da mittlerweile schon so viel installiert und deinstalliert worden, dass irgendwo der wurm drin ist. ;)
<dakira> NTQ: irgendwie klingt es fuer mich nach einem hardware-problem
<deem> ein r61 ist aber schon alt
<dakira> aber schneller als mein desktop-rechner ;) naja.. hoffe es klappt noch.. kann 12.04 sehr empfehlen.. muss jetzt arbeiten
<NTQ> nunja, das dinge hat schon 4,5 jahre aufm buckel, aber ich hab immerhin mal RAM nachgerüstet. die 4 GB sind trotzdem schnell mal voll, wenn zwei eclipse laufen, firefox, blender und thunderbird
<TheInfinity> n c2d reicht doch aber für fast alles noch ... *hmm
<TheInfinity> und maus ruckeln etc klingt sehr nach irgendeinem üblen fehler beim usb treiber
<NTQ> ja, der meinung bin ich auch. allerdings gibt es noch eine sache, die bei mir schon seit 8.04 probleme macht. die nvidia quadro nvs140m. trotz proprietärer treiber, ruckelt sie anfänglich ne weile bis sie sich komplett hochgetaktet hat. da ruckeln sogar die einfachen effekte wie expo erheblich, während sie auf ner billigen intel-grafikkarte flüssig laufen.
<NTQ> TheInfinity: kann man usb-treiber neu installieren oder würde das nix bringen?
<TheInfinity> NTQ: die sind im linux kernel drin.
<TheInfinity> NTQ: ich würd sonst ggf. mal ne live cd eines anderen releases probieren
<NTQ> ja, deswegen erstelle ich ja grad nen usb-stick mit 12.04
<NTQ> das kommt dann eh bald komplett drau
<TheInfinity> 12.04 ist alles andere als stable
 * TheInfinity würd mal 11.10 testen
<NTQ> hmja... gut. aber an der usb-sache wird wohl kaum noch rumgeschraubt werden, oder?
<NTQ> ich hab windows ja als zweitbetriebssystem drauf. da hab ich keine probleme mit usb. also wird es wohl nicht an irgendwelchen hardwaredefekten liegen
<TheInfinity> NTQ: nein, das wird recht sicher ein software prob sein. deswegen mal anderen kernel probieren.
<NTQ> ich hab jetzt grad nur die 12.04 da und teste die mal, sobald da usb-stick fertig ist. kann sich ja nur noch um studen handeln
<NTQ> aber da ich hier grad nur dsl2000 hab, hab ich keine lust jetzt noch ein anderes image runterzuladen ;)
<NTQ> mit welchem programm kann ich denn nochmal schauen welche prozesse gerade auf eine datei oder einen datenträger zugreifen? da gabs doch irgendwas
<NTQ> vielleicht funkt ja auch die ganze irgendwas dazwischen, was auf den usb-stick zugreifen will während er erstellt wird
<ppq> NTQ: lsof
<ppq> oder fuser
<NTQ> ich hatte auch irgendwann mal sowas top-ähnliches, bloß für dateien. das muss ich mal grad suchen
<k1l> iotop?
<NTQ> ahja, genau. aber lustig, da kommt ein Traceback nach dem Start, wenn man sudo vergisst
<NTQ> aber interessant, nichts schreibt und der installationsassistent erstellt immer noch seine datei.
<NTQ> ab und an schreiben skype und pidgin was, aber sonst kein programm
<NTQ> und das komische ist, dass der installationsassistens schon seit ner halben stunde behauptet, dass es nur noch 5 minuten dauert.
<NTQ> 95%. Wuhuuuu
<NTQ> jetzt hab ich was gesehen bei iotop. ab und an taucht dort dd auf und schreibt mit mehreren MB pro Sekunden und dann macht wieder eine Ewigkeit nichts mehr.
<NTQ> "dd if=/dev/zero bs=1M of=/media/4064-BB2E/casper-rw count=4095" ist die genaue command line
<NTQ> die frage ist also, warum es die meiste zeit genau gar nichts tut und dann ab und an wieder was schreibt
<dadrc> "Was" ist gut. 4GB Nullen.
<fellbuendel> das dauert schon was, 4095 MB zu schreiben...
<NTQ> er erstellt die persistente datei
<NTQ> das sind meines wissens nur nullen
<NTQ> 4 GB dauern trotzdem keine 2 stunden
<NTQ> die rennen da normalerweise nur so auf den stick drauf
<NTQ> jetzt erstellt er das ext2-dateisystem in der persistenten datei. schon seit minuten
<deem> NTQ: ich behaupte einfach mal, dass bei dir ein hardware defekt vorliegt und das nichts mit ubuntu zu tun hat
<NTQ> deem: wie gesagt. unter windows hab ich derartige probleme nicht und mit externen festplatten geht's auch durchgängig mit 25 MB/s
<NTQ> sogar inkl. verschlüsselung
<NTQ> aber mit jedem usb-stick oder auch sd-cards geht's lahm wie ne sau
<NTQ> lesen geht hingegen immer schnell von usb-sticks und sd-cards. nur das schreiben nie.
<NTQ> ich check das ganze einfach mal noch mit 12.04, sobald der usb-stick da mal fertig ist
 * deem tippt immernoch auf hardware defekt. seis der laptop oder der usb-stick
<yogg> Hi
<NTQ> oho, er ist fertig.
<yogg> Ich habe auf meinem Board 3 Leds welche ich ansprechen kann. Ich würde gerne eines wie ein Festplatten aktiviti led benutzen nur nicht für die Festplatte sondern für einen USB Port.
<yogg> Das ganze unter ubnutu 10.04.4
<yogg> Kann es sein das es dafür keinen dafür Trigger gibt und ich da erst selbst ein Modul schreiben müsste?
 * koegs tippt auf ja
<littlebit> hi, wollte wissen ob es irgendein webserver gibt indem man pdf dateien als bibliotek online stellen kann.
<zerwas> littlebit, die Frage ist recht vage gestellt, aber Calibre hat einen eingebauten Webserver
<littlebit> zerwas: kann ich verstehen aber finde keine bessere beschreibung zu meinem verlangen
<zerwas> littlebit, wie gesagt, schau dir mal Calibre an
<littlebit> danke werde mich melde
<littlebit> n
<zerwas> Kann das unregelmäßige Aussetzen einer Bluetooth-Maus mit hoher Last des Systems zusammenhängen?
<koegs> vielleicht eher irgendwelche stromsparmodi?
<koegs> hatte da mal schlechte erfahrungen mit tlp für thinkpads, wo ich zu viel "optimiert" habe
<littlebit> koegs: ich habe mir Calibre angeschaut, ich wollte alles via http interface machen. hochladen unterladen etc.
<zerwas> koegs, ist ein standrechner
<zerwas> koegs, aber mir fällt grad granola ein ...
<zerwas> koegs, danke für den tipp. werds über die nächsten tage austesten
<thomas001> hallo, ich hab gerade 12.04 beta1 laufen aber leider funktioniert meine soundkarte nicht, das syslog sagt: [pulseaudio] alsa-mixer.c: Volume element Master has 8 channels. That's too much! I can't handle that! ... kan sich darauf jemand einen reim machen? 
<apollo13> thomas001: hier gibts leider keinen support zu nicht releasten versionen
<apollo13> bzw betas
<thomas001> wenn ich das PA von 11.10 installiere auch nicht, nehme ich an? ;)
<koegs> thomas001: probiers doch in #ubuntu-de+1
<thomas001> koegs, hab schon, da sind gerade nicht viele aktiv, ich werde wohl einfach warten bis auf der anderen seite des atlantiks eine angenehmere uhrzeit ist
<koegs> thomas001: in #ubuntu+1 oder #ubuntu-de+1? weil in letzterem seh ich keine aktivitäten die letzten beiden tage
<koegs> grundsätzlich hast du aber recht, da ist recht wenig los
<thomas001> #ubuntu+1
<thomas001> ich werde mal die 11.10 livecd probieren
<NTQ> so, jetzt läuft 12.04
<NTQ> und es ist in vielen dingen wesentlich schneller. aber hat immer genügend bugs. das merkt man schon. ;)
<NTQ> kann mir schnell jemand sagen, wie ich bei unity die menüleiste so einstellen kann, dass sie nicht immer global am oberen bildschirmrand hängt? das stört leider.
<koegs> NTQ: auch für dich #ubuntu-de+1 :)
<NTQ> achso, ok
<NTQ> dann aber ne generelle frage. kann ich meine interne platte vom laptop auch per usb dran hängen und dann damit genauso einfach booten und arbeiten wie wenn sie noch intern wäre?
<koegs> das hat zwar auch nix mit ubuntu zu tun, aber die kurz-antwort ist: wahrscheinlich
<yogg> Sie wird langsamer sein. Sonst das was keogs gesagt hat ^^
<NTQ> ja, dass es wesentlich langsamer wäre, ist mir klar. ;) ich hab halt gedacht, dass sich dann vielleicht irgendwelche uuids ändern könnten oder sowas und dann die fstab angepasst werden müsste.
<koegs> NTQ: nein, lies doch kurz was UUIDs sind und warum sie sich nicht ändern ;-)
<NTQ> koegs: ja, okay. danke
<koegs> !uuid > NTQ
<kubine>  NTQ: Informationen zu UUID finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/UUID
<koegs> gerne :)
<trololol> Hallo Leute :)
<ppq> .oO(mhm, "trololol", seems legit)
<trololol> Ich hab ein Problem mit dem Journaling-Dienst "jbd2" auf ext4. Das Problem des ständigen Zugriffs auf die Platte ohne ersichtilichen Grund scheinen viele zu haben... Gibts da irgendwelche Lösungsansätze oder andere Erklärungen??
<trololol> bekomm ich noch eine Antwort?^^
<deem> trololol: wenn es jemand weiß, micht sicherheit
<deem> mit*
<trololol> ^^
<trololol> hab hier scheinbar was gefunden: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=958442#p958442
<kubine> Title: jbd2 process (ext4 journal) is writing on disk all the time (Page 2) / Kernel & Hardware / Arch Linux Forums (at bbs.archlinux.org)
<trololol> das probier ich mal aus
<trololol> @ kubine... ^^ mein Link :D
<yogg> kubine: ist ein bot
<trololol> dafuq??
<trololol> mom...
<Orbit27> Hat es irgendwelche bestimmten, besorgnis erregenden Gründe, wenn der Laptop trotzeingestecktem Kabel den Ton weiter durch seine Lautsprecher wiedergibt?
<Orbit27> Also, durch Kopfhörer UND Lautsprecher?
<sysdef> nein, es geht dadurch nichts kaputt
<Orbit27> Und wie kann ich das ganze abschalten?
<Orbit27> Das ist beizeiten recht nervig, wenn man versucht im TeamSpeak mit jemandem zu reden und im Nebenraum können alle zuhören..
<Orbit27> Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu <- ...
<dadrc> 1) Geduld, 2) mehr Infos
<Orbit27> Was denn genau für Informationen? :/
<Orbit27> Und Geduld ist gaaanz schlecht..
<dadrc> Ubuntuversion und die Soundkarte wär ein Anfang.
<Orbit27> 10.04 LTS
<Orbit27> bzw Lucid Lynx
<Orbit27> Und den terminal Befehl für die Karte hab ich grad nicht mehr im Kopf..
<Frickelpit> cat /proc/asound/cards müsste es sein
<dadrc> Falls da HDA Intel steht, noch `cat /proc/asound/card*/codec\#*|grep -i codec ` dazu
<Orbit28> Soundkarte scheint Intel HDA zu seun
<Orbit28> sein*
<TheInfinity> Orbit28: und laptop hersteller + gerät wäre auch noch was nettes.
<dadrc> Dann, siehe oben, bitte noch `cat /proc/asound/card*/codec\#*|grep -i codec ` dazu
<Orbit28> Acer Aspire 5570z
<Orbit28> Realtek ALC883 / LSI Si3054
<TheInfinity> Orbit28: probier mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundkarten_konfigurieren/HDA?redirect=no - ganz am anfang - das model anzugeben
<kubine> Title: HDA › Soundkarten konfigurieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Orbit28> Wieso zur Hölle steht in keiner der beiden Dateien mein Codex?
<Orbit28> Codec* / Beziehungsweise mein Laptop?
<TheInfinity> Orbit28: weil acer für jedes laptop das rad neu erfindet. acer eben. musst letztlich probieren / googlen
<Orbit28> Ich hasse acer.
<Orbit27> Sicher dass da keiner helfen kann?
<Orbit27> Google kann es eher weniger..
<LetoThe2nd> Orbit27: dann am besten einfach gerade mal gut sein lassen und heute abend nochmal fragen, wenn andere leute da sind.
<dadrc> Also, ich find bei Google Zeugs http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=798945 
<kubine> Title: [ubuntu] [SOLVED] speakers don't mute when headphone plugged in - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<Orbit27> oder warten bis jemand da ist,m der besser googelt alks ich
<Orbit27> Das Problem bei mir ist, mein Laptop bzw der zugehörige Codec werden nicht in der Liste aufgeführt..
<dadrc> Der Typ im ersten Post scheint die gleiche Karte zu haben und schlägt weiter unten eine Lösung vor
<dadrc> → Probier das mal.
<olli> Hallo Zusammen! Ich muss wegen Cubase auf meinem Rechner ein Vista installieren. Was muss ich hinsichtlich des Bootloaders beachten?
<Frickelpit> olli: du musst ihn danach wieder neu installieren
<olli> das hab ich befürchtet - welche medien benötige ich dazu?
<Frickelpit> live-cd oder usb-stick
<olli> geht auch die alternative?
<Frickelpit> olli: schau mal im wiki bei grub2 nach, da gibts ne anleitung
<olli> Frickelpit: danke, das reicht mir als info :)
<dakira> eine rsync-frage: ich habe hier aus einem inkrementellen backup verzeichnisse mit vielen hardlinks (die inkrementellen backups der letzten 7 tage). diese moechte ich nun auf einen anderen rechner schieben. ich moechte aber natuerlich nicht, dass dort der 7fache speicherplatz genutzt wird, sondern weiterhin hardlinks. ist das moeglich? rsync hat ja eine option zum erhalten von hardlinks. aber wenn die gleichen inode-nummern benutzt werden, dan
<dakira> duerfte das auf dem zielsystem ja in's nirvana zeigen, oder?
<Orbit27> Es ist doch unglaublich, es geht nach wie vor nicht..
<Orbit27> JETZT geht es.
<Orbit27> Danke dadrc, ich glaub der Tipp kam von dir :)
<dadrc> Freut mich :)
<Orbit27> Mich erst :)
<Orbit27> Das Headset Mikrofon erkennt er zwar nach wie vor nicht, aber immerhin! :D
<Orbit27> Sind 9 bestandene Memtests aussage kräftig genug
<Orbit27> ?
<Orbit27> Ohne fehler zwischen durch?
<jokrebel> Orbit27: Neun Komplettdurchläufe? Wie lange hat das gedauert?
<jokrebel> Orbit27: Zitat Wikipedia: Ein Memtest-Durchlauf ("Pass") kann je nach CPU-Geschwindigkeit und Speichergröße mehrere Stunden dauern.
<Orbit27> Ein Durchlauf, der das ergebuss Pass hat dauert bei mir ca 25 minuten
<Orbit27> :o
<Orbit27> Inzwischen sind es 10
<Orbit27> Oder ist das kein Durchlauf? :o
<jokrebel> Orbit27: Nicht das was hinter Test steht…
<sdx23> dakira: "This tells rsync to look for hard-linked files in the transfer and link together the corresponding files on the receiving side." - "linked together" würde ich so verstehen, dass es nicht direkt inode-Nummern übernimmt; würde ja wie du schon bemerkt hast, wenig Sinn machen.
<Orbit27> Sondern das was hitner Pass steht, oder?
<Orbit27> Beziehungsweise unten in der Tabelle, steht unter Pass 10
<Orbit27> :o
<jokrebel> Orbit27: Weiteres Zitat aus Wikipedia: "Insgesamt werden 9 verschiedene Tests durchgeführt."
<Orbit27> Hinter Test stehen auch n paar Durchläufe in % angezeigt.. Oben drüber steht Pass: xy%
 * xy % :O
<Orbit27> Das weiss ich schon, der obere teil war nun aber scon 10 mal auf 100%
<Orbit27> Nicht du :(
<jokrebel> Orbit27: Das hinter Pass sollte mehrfach bis 100% durchlaufen werden. Und bereits 1 Mal dauert normalerweise nicht nur ein paar Minuten.
<jokrebel> xy: …mit einem gängen Platzhalter als Nick, nicht verwunderlich, oder? ;-)
<xy> ^^ ja, aber so gängig wie man denkt ists dann doch nicht naja --> #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<Orbit27> ABer bei mir dauert das nur ca 25 Minuten o.O
<Orbit27> Ich hab 10 mal Pass, WallTIme 3:19
<jokrebel> Orbit27: Also wenn ich mir diesen Screenshot anschaue und das dann hochrechne… http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Memtest86%2B_Screenshot.png&filetimestamp=20080822200304
<kubine> Title: Datei:Memtest86+ Screenshot.png – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<jokrebel> Orbit27: Da musst Du schon ein Highendgerät mit 64MB RAM haben IMHO
<Orbit27> Das hab ich defintiv nicht o.O
<Orbit27> Memtest kaputt oder was?:o
<Orbit27> 11 Stück fertig übrigens..
<Orbit27> Ich kann dir das übrigens gerne abfotografieren, es steht nämlich nur das da, was ich dir gesagt hab..
<jokrebel> Orbit27: Sicher, dass der komplette Speicher erkannt wird? …BTW _so_ eigentlich erst mal kein Ubuntuproblem…
<Orbit27> Das weiss ich nicht..
<Orbit27> Im Moment ist der PC eigentlich leer gefegt, sind 0 Datein und ich glaub nichtmal n OS drauf, falls das ändert..
<jokrebel> Orbit27: Da geht es nur um den Arbeitsspeicher. Da ist es sogar uninteressant, ob überhaupt ne Festplatte vorhanden ist.
<Orbit27> Das kann ich nicht sagen, ob es den erkennt..
<Orbit27> Ich weiß nicht mal wieviel der Rechner hat :(
<Orbit27> Laut einem Test hat er 1MB
<Orbit27> Was irgendwie.. Unnormal wäre
<Orbit27> Und ich mach den Test auf Rat enes Users hin, weil ich mein OS mehr aufgespielt bekomme, auf den PC :/
<jokrebel> 1MB? Was ist das für Kiste? Was für OS? Und was ist eigentlich das _Grundproblem_ das Dich dazu veranlasst hat diesen Memtest auszuführen?
<jokrebel> was bei 1MB RAM nicht verwunderlich ist…
<Orbit27> Angeblich 1MB RAM, was nicht stimmen _kann_ Wenn ich das vom Test richti ablese hab ich 1GB
<Orbit27> Was zwar auch wenig ist, aber gut..
<Orbit27> Ich kann keinerlei OS aufspielen, moment..
<koegs> ich glaub eher du interpretierst die ausgabe falsch
<Orbit27> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ubuntu-bootet-nicht-und-wenn-kann-es-nicht-mou/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu bootet nicht und wenn kann es nicht mounten › System einrichten und verwalten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Orbit27> Das kann auch sein..
<Orbit27> Hat es was zu sagen, dass ich den Memtest+ benutze?
<koegs> und wo ist das bildschirmfoto?
<koegs> und ich würd einfach mal ne ubuntu live-cd einlegen, dann medium testen lassen und ggf. die live-cd starten
<Orbit27> Die CD startet nicht..
<Orbit27> Siehe Link den ich dir geschickt habe..
<Orbit27> bzw euch
<Orbit27> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ubuntu-bootet-nicht-und-wenn-kann-es-nicht-mou/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu bootet nicht und wenn kann es nicht mounten › System einrichten und verwalten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Orbit27: Bei 1GB RAM dauert ein Memtest-Pass keinesfalls nicht mal 15 Minuten. IMHO
<Orbit27> Wo kann ich am Memtest meinem RAM ablesen? ._
<Orbit27> ._.
<koegs> Orbit27: wie im screenshot von jokrebel gezeigt... hinter "Memory"
<Orbit27> Screenshot?
<koegs> -.-
<koegs> http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Memtest86%2B_Screenshot.png&filetimestamp=20080822200304  
<kubine> Title: Datei:Memtest86+ Screenshot.png – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<Orbit27> Hinter Memory steht 1023M
<Orbit27> Also hätt ich gesagt, 1GB
<jokrebel> pr0b0t0: Alles klar mit Deiner Verbindung?
<pr0b0t0> nein,wie man sieht
<jokrebel> pr0b0t0: Wärst Du so nett und würdest uns dann einstweilen aus dem Autojoin zu nehmen? Danke.
<LupusE> hi
<h44z> hi, woran kanns liegen, dass postfix (obwohl er eigentlich gar nicht verwendet wird, außer für root) eine so starke festplattenaktivität hat?:
<h44z> 6121 be/4 postfix    12.64 M/s    0.00 B/s  0.00 % 94.50 % pickup -l -t fifo -u -c
<h44z> das war übrigens die ausgabe von iotop -o
<Orbit27> Okay, wenn ich versuche Ubuntu zu booten / installieren, komme ich in die BusyBox..
<Orbit27> Google konnte mit nicht helfen, könnt ihr?
<bullgard4> Orbit27: "1. Synaptic: "Tiny utilities for small and embedded systems: BusyBox combines tiny versions of many common UNIX utilities into a single small executable. It provides minimalist replacements for the most common utilities you would usually find on your desktop system (i.e., ls, cp, mv, mount, tar, etc.). "
<bullgard4> Guck Dich also mit diesen elementaren Werkzeugen auf Deinem Computer um.
<Orbit27> Ich will mich nicht umschauen..
<Orbit27> Ich will ubuntu installieren ._.
<jokrebel> net-split: Fertig mit rein-raus? Verbindungsprobleme? Bitte Autojoin einstweilen deaktivieren, Danke.
<bullgard4> Das Installieren stockt ja nun erst einmal. Also mußt Du herusfinden, warum es stockt. Dazu können die Werkzeuge in der BusyBox dienen.
<joahnnes> hey. ich wollte ein backup mittles dd machen doch kurz vor dem ende hab ausversehen die externe festplatte ausgesteckt...das image ist noch auf der festplatte und ich würde jetzt gern da weiter machen wo die externe festplatte aus ging. wie geht das?
<bekks> Du kannst nicht sicherstellen, dass das Image konsistent ist bis zu der Stelle, an der du die Platte abgezogen hast. Das Image ist damit wertlos, und du kannst nochmal neu anfangen.
<k1l> würde ich auch sagen
<ppq> joahnnes: das wird kompliziert und wenn du einen kleinen fehler machst, gefährdet das die konsistenz deiner daten, also sei vorsichtig und mach im zweifelsfall lieber alles nochmal von vorne: finde raus, wie groß dein image bisher ist. das geht mit 'du --b image.img' im terminal.  dann kannst du den dd-vorgang fortsetzen und mit "skip" an die entsprechende stelle springen
<ppq> joahnnes: aber ich würd auch lieber neu anfangen
<ppq> s/--b/-b/
<bekks> MAn kann halt einfach nicht sicherstellen, dass das Image konsistent ist.
<ben1u> jenau so denke ich auch :>
<dreamon_> Kann das jemand bestätigen, das "preload" Ubuntu schneller macht. Im Planet steht ein Artikel dazu.
<joahnnes> ok verstanden. das image ist von einem ext4 dateisystem. könnte das image fertig kopieren, das image mounten und dann die konsistenz des filesystems checken?
<joahnnes> *könnte ich
<bekks> Nein.
<ppq> streich das mounten, dann wird ein schuh draus :)
<ppq> e2fsck kann images checken
<zerwas> dreamon_, ureadahead ist bereits vorinstalliert, das einen geschwindigkeitsvorteil bringt. Wenn Du genug RAM hast, kannst Du preload aber ruhig installieren und es selbst testen.
<dreamon_> zerwas, Ich stelle gerade fest, das ureadahead und preload schon installiert sind.. schade
<joahnnes> ppq: ok danke. der befehl ist "dd if=/dev/sda5 of=backup.img seek=ergebnis-von-du bs=1MB" richtig?
<bekks> joahnnes: Nein.
<bekks> du zählt von 1 beginnend, dd erwartet einen Zählbeginn bei 0.
<ppq> joahnnes: nochmal die empfehlung - mach es lieber nochmal ganz von vorn. so lang kann es ja nicht gedauert haben. tipp: bs=64k oder bs=10M statt bs=1M nutzen
<ppq> joahnnes: wenn du eh noch fsck laufen lässt, dauert es sowieso lange.
<joahnnes> hm naja ok..apropos bs. meine übertragungsrate ist langsam von 25mb/s auf 1mb/s gefallen. ich weiß dass chache etc eine rolle spielt aber 1mb ist echt ein bisschen schlecht.
<joahnnes> was ist die optimale blockgröße?
<hdp> Ist abhängig von der Konfiguration.
<joahnnes> hdp: wie finde ich die richtige herraus? 
<bekks> Durch testen.
<ppq> joahnnes: probier mal bs=64k und bs=10M, damit hab ich mit meinen sata3gb/s platten mit 32mb cache gute erfahrungen gemacht
<ppq> joahnnes: da du vermutlich auf ne usb2 hdd sicherst, darfst du mehr als 25 mb/s aber nicht erwarten
<floogy> Moin, Ich möchte den Unterschied von zwei image-dateien ausgeben. diff beschwert sich über Speichermangel. Welches Programm ist zum Vergleich von 23GB Dateien geeignet?
<bekks> Keines.
<floogy> Kann rsync nur den Unterschied ausgeben?
<bekks> Nein.
<floogy> Ok, dann habe ich halt Pech gehabt.
<bekks> rsync untersucht nicht den Inhalt von Dateien sondern nur die inode-Daten der Dateien.
<bekks> Du kannst diff benutzen, wenn Du mehr als 46GB RAM hast.
<floogy> Ist aber auch weiter nicht so schlimm...
<floogy> Soviel RAM hab' ich leider auch nicht, schade...
<dAnjou> eventuell checksummen?
<dAnjou> willst du wissen, ob sie identisch sind oder suchst du unterschiede?
<ppq> floogy: wenn das fs-images sind: loopmounten und dann inhalte vergleichen
<floogy> Dass die Dateien unterschiedlich sind weiß ich.
<dAnjou> wie sollte diff mit images umgehen? o.O
<floogy> ppq, Stimmt, das wäre eine Alternative: fsck auf beide machen und lost+found vergleichen ;)
<bekks> floogy: Das ist ziemlicher Unsinn.
<floogy> klar
<nibbler_> loopback mounten und diff klingt doch super *find* - oder gehts auch um änderungen im nicht-zugewiesenen speicherbereich?
<floogy> nibbler_ ja loopback und diff passt schon.
<bekks> diff macht bei Binaries keinerlei Sinn.
<nibbler_> bei den binaries innerhalb des images macht es sinn - beim image als binary natürlich nur wenig
<bekks> diff macht bei Binaries keinen Sinn. Weder innerhalb noch außerhalb des Images.
<bekks> Wie möchtest du denn Binaries mit diff vergleichen - diff arbeitet zeilenbasiert.
<dAnjou> bekks: diff kann dennoch sagen, ob binaries verschieden sind
<floogy> genau
<dAnjou> und es kann interessant sein, zu wissen, welche dateien verschieden sind
<bekks> das kann md5sum auch.
<dAnjou> und welche gleich sind
<dAnjou> und welchen vorteil hat das?
<bekks> Welchen Vorteil hat denn diff?
<floogy> Es gibt bestimmt noch andere Programme die sowas können.
<dAnjou> sieht für mich gehuppt wie gesprungen aus
<nibbler_> und weil md5sum das auch kann macht diff keinen sinn - bestechende logik
<floogy> zB rdiff
<bekks> nibbler_: Die Logik ist, dass diff zeilenbasiert arbeitet und md5sum nicht.
<bekks> siehe die man pages der beiden tools.
<floogy> hexdiff
<nibbler_> bekks: und? ist das schlimm?
<dAnjou> und is das eine nun schneller/besser/effizienter?
<floogy> bsdiff
<dAnjou> evtl. kann diff sogar schneller sagen, ob sie ungleich sind
<dAnjou> md5sum muss so oder so erstmal alles durchrechnen
<bekks> Und diff muss alles vergleichen.
<floogy> xdelta3 klingt auch interessant.
<nibbler_> dafür is diff einfach zu handhaben, klar kanns sein dasser manchmal weniger performant arbeitet, sagen wir extrme viele-kurze oder extrem-lange zeilen - dafür geb ich ihm in einem command 2 files und er sagt mir direkt ob sie identisch sind - find ich super
<nibbler_> ....und der md5sum one-liner dazu interessiert mich nicht wirklich ;-)
<bekks> Du hast ja auch 46GB RAM :>
<bekks> Lies mal das Backlog ;)
<floogy> bekks, mit loopback braucht's die doch nicht.
<nibbler_> bekks: lies du mal den teil mit dem loopback mounten
<bekks> nibbler_: Der kam doch erst viel später.
<Guschtel> nibbler_: sowas? find $SRC -type f | xargs md5sum | md5sum -c ;)
<floogy> Wir sind ja jetzt auch schon viel weiter...
<dAnjou> bekks: aber deine absolute aussage bestand nach wie vor .. und das kontextlos und immer korrekt
 * nibbler_ diskutiert am aktuellen sachverhalt
<bekks> dAnjou: Und bisher wurde sie nicht widerlegt.
<nibbler_> Guschtel, der fliegt bei $SRC=/ in die luft
<floogy> Ich will doch nichts widerlegen - aber bitte...
<dAnjou> bekks: wurde sie .. es ist schnuppe, ob man nun diff oder md5sum nimmt, wenn man nur wissen will, ob sie verschieden sind
<Guschtel> nibbler_: was meinst Du damit?
<bekks> dAnjou: Wenn Du meinst, dann glaub daran. Ich geh afk. :)
<nibbler_> Guschtel, ok, fehler meinerseits, ignorieren :)
<Guschtel> aber für ein einfaches vergleichen sollte cmp reichen (imho)
<floogy>        -a     Behandle  alle  Dateien  als Text und vergleiche sie zeilenweise, auch wenn
<floogy>               sie nicht Text zu sein scheinen.
<floogy> Merkwürdige Aussage für eion Programm das ausschließlich zeilenweisearbeitet.
<nibbler_> floogy, mist, den hab ich vorher gesucht.... hab nach /binary gesucht, und er fand nix. hatt ichs doch richtig im hinterkopf
#ubuntu-de 2012-03-14
<smt_> jemand wach?
<Judge_> Moin
<smt_> selber Moin ;)
<smt_> kann mir jemand erklären, warum mein rechner bei vier einträgen in der hosts datei die auf die selbe ip verweisen den ersten und den letzten eintrag korrekt auflöst und die beiden anderen nicht?
<geser> kannst du die Einträge in ein pastebin packen?
<smt_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406542/
<kubine> Title: hosts › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<smt_> geht um die einräge zur ip 192.168.2.100
<koegs> trag die mal bitte alle hintereinander in eine zeile ein, also "192.168.2.100 host1 host2 host3"...
<geser> smt_: das liegt sehr wahrscheinlich an der Syntax
<smt_> nee.. ich habs grad rausgefunden....
<smt_> die beiden domains leiten auf den alias www weiter... und da hakts
<smt_> 192.168.2.100   domain.de www.domain.de   << nach dem schema funzts
<LetoThe2nd> lord british has already been there in the 80s/90s. ultima1, ultima2, ...
<koegs> O.o
<LetoThe2nd> ECHAN.
<smt_> geser: danke für den hilfe-versuch ;) 
<koegs> pfff
<CokeJunkie> morgen, vielleicht hat hier jemand eine idee mit meinem OpenVPN Problem. An sich funktioniert es ja nur nicht stabil. hier auch mal server.conf, client.conf und log: http://nopaste.info/91b59352a3.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<koegs> CokeJunkie: vielleicht mag dein Proxy nicht... hatte auch schonmal das Problem
<koegs> kannst du ohne proxy testen?
<CokeJunkie> ich kann ohne proxy testen, aber da ist es das gleiche, nach 8sek neustart
<CokeJunkie> test mit udp ist allerdings erfolgreich, aber kann ich leider auf dauer nicht verwenden
<koegs> CokeJunkie: sagt das Server-Log noch irgendwas zusätzliches?
<noob7> hallo leute ich hab gestern durch meine ordner durchgeklickt und auf einmal gesehen, dass in einem Ordner alle Ordner/Dateien als "nicht synchronisiert mit Ubuntu One" markiert waren hab dann im "Prozessmanager" geschaut und gesehen, dass ubuntuone.syncdaemon läuft hab aber noch nie Ubuntu-One benutz ist das normal oder wurde da was beim letzten Update verändert?
<noob7> ... habe beim durchstöbern meiner Ordner gemerkt, dass...
<noob7> heute war das "ubuntuone-unsyncronized" icon wieder weg
<CokeJunkie> koegs: hier mal das server.log
<CokeJunkie> http://nopaste.info/9fa5ba69f6.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<koegs> ne echte idee habe ich nicht, lese nur "Wed Mar 14 09:08:42 2012 client/:44601 TCP/UDP: Closing socket"
<CokeJunkie> koegs: kann ich dem linux evtl sagen er soll ein anderes, als das per DHCP zugewiesene, Defaultgateway verwenden?
<koegs> CokeJunkie: vor dem VPN oder nach dem VPN?
<CokeJunkie> vor dem VPN
<koegs> im Network-Manager gibt es afaik eine Option "DHCP, nur Adresse"
<koegs> oder so ähnlich
<CokeJunkie> das hatte ich gesehen, dort kann ich ihm aber nur den DNS übergeben und nicht das gateway
<koegs> hm, stimmt
<noob7> hab jetzt auch einen Ordner in meinem home-Verzeichnis der Ubuntu-One heisst war der auch schon vorher da? hab den irgendwie nicht gesehen
<noob7> wie kann ich rausfinden wann der Ordner erstellt wurde?  ls --full-time zeigt mir glaub ich nur Änderungsdatum an
<koegs> du könntest selber manuell das default gateway ändern mit "sudo route delete default" und "sudo route add default gw <ip>"
<CokeJunkie> die idee hatte ich auch grad, nur noch testen ob udp jetzt klappt und dann wäre alles bestens. ändern des gateways lässt sich später ja auch noch scripten ^
<CokeJunkie> ok, ändern des gateways bringt auch kein udp ausgehen, bleib also weiter auf tcp hängen
<CokeJunkie> koegs: was mich jetzt am meisten verwirrt, unter windows ist es stabil und linux will es ums verrecken nicht
<xi_> hallo leute! mein rechner war heut früh tod (musste reset drücken)  kann man irgendwo nachvollziehen was passiert ist?
<CokeJunkie> koegs: es läuft, die version die ubuntu mitbringt scheint buggy zu sein, kompilieren aus der source und anschliessende installation läuft jetzt fehlerfrei
<koegs> CokeJunkie: ok, welche ubuntu version hast du denn laufen?
<CokeJunkie> 11.10 oneiric ocelot, weiss jetzt nicht welche OpenVPN version dort drin ist, hatte jetzt aber 2.2.2.0 aus der source erstellt
<koegs> http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/openvpn, 2.2.0
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Error (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> xi_: schau mal in die alten dmesg und syslogs
<CokeJunkie> koegs: wie auch immer, hauptsache es läuft jetzt stabil =)
<koegs> CokeJunkie: genau
<xi_> k1l_: wo finde ich die syslogs ?
<CokeJunkie> xi_:  /var/log/syslog
<brotheroz> hallo, ich habe mir einen ubuntu 12.04 live usb stick erstellt, danach habe ich nach der anleitung die casper-rw partition auf ext2 formatiert und vergroesert. Leider habe ich bei jedem boot saemtlich einstellungend und installierten programme nicht mehr. hat jemand einen rat?
<brotheroz> hier die anleitung http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-larger-than-4gb-casper-partition/
<kubine> Title: Create a Larger than 4GB Casper Partition | USB Pen Drive Linux (at www.pendrivelinux.com)
<CokeJunkie> nächstes problem, hab ein synergyserver auf win7 und auf dem ubuntu ein synergyclient (apt-get install snyergy). allerdings gehen keine umlaute
<koegs> brotheroz: da die 12.04 noch eine Beta ist, gibt es Support in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1
<TheInfinity> CokeJunkie: synergy klingt nach viel viel viel viel VIEL spaß bei sowas. siehe google. http://rephlex.de/blog/2010/11/17/synergy-fur-dummies/
<kubine> Title: Synergy für Dummies Wahnsinnige | rephlex.de weblog (at rephlex.de)
<brotheroz> koegs, danke fued die info
<CokeJunkie> wo finde ich bei der gnome-shell die systemeinstellungen?
<CokeJunkie> gibt irgendwie nur noch Anwendungen und Orte, System ist verschwunden o.O
<slabo> Hallo. Habe Probleme mit meiner Soundkarte. (Soundblaster Live! 5.1, Emu10k1). Nach dem Einbauen lief sie, seit dem zweiten Hochfahren habe ich aber nur Dauerpiepen auf dem Ausgang.
<k1l_> CokeJunkie: welches ubuntu genau? welchen desktop genau? die reine shell oder den fallback?
<CokeJunkie> k1l_: 11.10
<CokeJunkie> und desktop ist ubuntu classic
<k1l_> CokeJunkie: wenn ichs richtig in erinnerung habe sollte das oben rechts in dem menü sein
<k1l_> und bei classic weiss ichs nicht :)
<CokeJunkie> thx, k1l_ versteckt sich tatsächlich hinter dem benutzernamen
<CokeJunkie> warum ändert mir ubuntu nach dem ändern des tastaturlayouts die systemsprache in chinesisch?
<k1l_> hast du chinesisch eingestellt?
<CokeJunkie> nein, eigentlich nur das tastaturschema "Deutsch - keine Akzenttasten" hinzugefügt
<CokeJunkie> neustart - tada, ubuntu spricht chinesisch, leider ich nicht
<ppq> CokeJunkie: pack bitte mal die ausgabe des befehls 'locale' in einen pastebin
<k1l_> CokeJunkie: hattest du das hier schonmal berichtet?
<CokeJunkie> k1l_: nein
<CokeJunkie> http://pastebin.com/KnXf7uRw
<kubine> Title: LANG=de_DE.UTF-8 LANGUAGE=zh_CN:de:en LC_CTYPE=zh_CN.UTF-8 LC_NUMERIC="de_DE. - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ppq> CokeJunkie: alles klar, dann bitte mal folgendes in die /etc/default/locale schreiben (öffnen mit 'sudo nano /etc/default/locale), je in eine neue zeile:
<ppq> LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"
<ppq> LANGUAGE="de_DE"
<ppq> CokeJunkie: und zur sicherheit selbiges auch noch an das ende der datei /etc/profile, auch je in eine neue zeile
<ppq> dann einmal neu anmelden und es sollte gehen
<CokeJunkie> englisch, endlich wieder was, das man versteht ^^
<k1l_> war nämlich in letzter zeit schonmal wer da mit chinesichem layout
<CokeJunkie> nicht nur das er mir alles auf chinesisch umgestellt hatte, er hat auch alle anderen sprachen deinstalliert o.O
<CokeJunkie> wft?!
<CokeJunkie> naja, tastaturlayout "german-no-deadkeys" installiert, aber immernoch macht synergy keine umlaute
<marcules> Mittag
<ppq> indeed
<marcules> :)
<marcules> Von euch jemand ne Idee wie ich generell einen nicht richtig funktionierenden display port debuggen kann? Der Monitor funktioniert auf jeden Fall (über VGA kein Problem) und der Laptop erkennt den Monitor auch, d.h. ich kann Einstellungen machen und auf einem Screenshot sehe ich auch, daß was hingeschickt wird an den andern Monitor)
<ppq> hm, im /var/log/Xorg.0.log wird dann wohl eher nichts spannendes stehen
<marcules> Ne da stehen nur IIs keine EEs
<ppq> das ist jetzt nur so ins blaue hinein geraten - hast du schon hw-defekte an kabel und monitor ausgeschlossen? sprich, mit dem selben kabel an einem anderen rechner und mit nem anderen kabel?
<marcules> hmm ne habe ich nicht - aber die Kollegen hatten auch gemeint, daß irgend ein DP-Kabel fudsch ist
<marcules> hmm
<marcules> Mal schauen
<ppq> und, falls du die möglichkeit hast: anderes kabel und anderer monitor am selben rechner
<ppq> damit dürften dann alle fälle abgedeckt sein
<aqualuk> hallo, ich habe ein problem mit meiner (k)ubuntu installation
<aqualuk> und zwar soll kubuntu auf die festplatte /sdb installiert werden. das ist glaube ich auch geschehen, allerdings sieht es so aus als wäre der bootloader auf die festplatte /sda geschrieben worden.
<aqualuk> wenn ich diese festplatte beim booten auswähle kommt grub aber kubuntu scheint nicht richtig zu starten
<aqualuk> außerdem ist das so ja auch nicht sinnvoll -> Wie mach ich es das der bootloader auf /sdb ist?
<ppq> aqualuk: du kannst grub2 einfach nachträglich auf sdb installieren. guck dich mal hier um http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<kubine> Title: GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<marcules> Ne okay ich hab jetzt ein anderes Kabel angeschlossen, und der Monitor geht kurz an, nur um dann zu verlautbaren, daß er jetzt in den Energiesparmodus wechselt
<aqualuk> ppq: Was mich wundert ist wo grub momentan seine Dateien hin installiert hat. Weil es scheint ja richtig installiert zur sein nur der Bootloader (512 Bytes) auf der falschen festplatte.
<aqualuk> ppq: auf der festplatte (sda bzw sda1) sind nämlich keine grub oder boot ordner zu finden (diese ist außerdem ntfs...)
<ppq> aqualuk: ja, grub2 selbst liegt größtenteils im /boot verzeichnis deiner ubuntu-partition auf sdb
<ppq> aqualuk: deshalb ist es auch so einfach, ihn in den MBR von sdb zu schreiben
<aqualuk> pgq: alles klar. und wenn ich grub 2 jetzt nochmal mit der anleitung (diese wollte ich auch nutzen) installiere nutzt er auch wirklich auch den MBR von sdb?
<aqualuk> pgq: nicht das mir das gleiche einfach nochmal passiert ;)
<marcules> ppq, das merkwürdige ist ja, daß es mit derselben Konfiguration über das VGA Kabel ja funktioniert
<ppq> aqualuk: das kannst du dann manuell angeben. :) ppq heiße ich übrigens - im IRC gibt es, wie in der shell, tab-completion
<ppq> marcules: das mit dem energiesparmodus klingt dann ja doch eher nach einem problem mit dem grafikkartentreiber o.ä. - trotzdem, ich würde wohl erstmal, soweit möglich, jegliche form von hw-defekt auszuschließen versuchen
<aqualuk> ppq: oh ja tatsache, hatte es eben erst nach dem satz eingefügt, das ging dann nimmer ;)
<marcules> ppq, ich denke eher es liegt an einer X-Fehlkonfiguration, aber kA
<aqualuk> ppq: wo geb ich das manuell ein? ich hätte es jetzt mit chroot und update-grub gemacht. welche anleitung meinst du denn genau? (gibt ja mehrere)
<marcules> Ich habe mir auch bereits die xorg-edge ppa geholt und die Treiber und X geupdated
<marcules> Wie kann ich denn ein dist-upgrade forcen?
<marcules> Ich hab hier Natty drauf
<ppq> aqualuk: ich meinte einfach nur 'sudo grub-setup /dev/sdb' aus deinem laufenden installierten kubuntu heraus
<ppq> marcules: 'sudo do-release-upgrade'
<marcules> Ah k
<marcules> Weil dist-upgrade wollte er nicht
<ppq> marcules: es ist aber sinnvoll, vorher mit 'ppa-purge' sämtliche ppas rauszunehmen
<ppq> marcules: vorteil von ppa-purge: es werden auch ppa-pakete entfernt, das geschieht beim release-upgrade nicht, die können probleme verursachen
<aqualuk> ppq: da komm ich nicht rein. Ich komm bis zum splash screen und bei dem Festplattenicon hängt er ziemlich lange (nach 2 Minuten hab ich dann aufgehört weil das sollte bei dem PC hier viel schneller gehen)
<marcules> hmm
<marcules> Okay
<ppq> marcules: ja, 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' ändert nicht das ubuntu-release sondern aktualisiert nur die pakete innerhalb der momentanen version..
<marcules> Ich habe ewig kein Ubuntu verwendet, das habe ich hier nur wegen dem OCDC drauf
<ppq> aqualuk: achso, okay. dann solltest du chrooten ( http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD ) und dann 'grub-setup /dev/sdb' ausführen oder besser noch: 'grub-install /dev/sdb'
<kubine> Title: Live-CD › chroot › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<aqualuk> ppq: ok in etwa das hatte ich auch vor
<ppq> aqualuk: alles klar, dann gutes gelingen
<aqualuk> ppq: doofe frage noch: würdest du den MBR der falschen platte noch löschen?
<ppq> aqualuk: nein
<aqualuk> ppq: ich mein daten überschrieben haben kann das ganze ja nicht, wenn mich mein fachwissen jetzt nicht völlig im stich lässt
<ppq> aqualuk: das ist umständlich und nicht sinnvoll. und man läuft gefahr, die partitionstabelle mit zu entfernen
<ppq> aqualuk: doch, beim grub-setup oder grub-install wird der bootsektor des MBR überschrieben
<ppq> nicht aber die partitionstabelle, die auch im MBR liegt
<aqualuk> ppq: ach die ist da auch noch drin. was man nicht alles in 512 bytes unterbringt ;)
<aqualuk> ppq: gut dann mach ich mich mal ans werk, melde mich dann nochmal ob es geklappt hat. bis dann
<aqualuk> ppq: und thx schonmal für die hilfe ;)
<ppq> keine ursache
<marcules> ppq, der meint "No new release found"
<ppq> marcules: sicher, dass das noch ein natty ist? --> lsb_release -a
<marcules> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1518618
<kubine> Title: Mozilla Pastebin - collaborative debugging tool (at pastebin.mozilla.org)
<ppq> merkwürdig
<ppq> marcules: ist in der /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades Prompt=normal gesetzt?
<marcules> Ne, auf never
<ppq> marcules: ok, das muss auf normal stehen. und: vorher bitte noch ein 'sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<ppq> und, wie gesagt, mit ppa-purge alle ppas und pakete daraus entfernen
<marcules> beim dist-upgrade hat er nichts gemacht
<marcules> ppa-purge hab ich schon für die 3 ppas gemacht die drauf waren
<ppq> ok
<marcules> ah ja jetzt macht er auch was
<marcules> btw von euch hat mit Oneric schon jemand (open)AFS verwendet?
<aqualuk> hi
<aqualuk> ppq: das mit grub hat funktioniert. viel weiter bin ich aber nicht gekommen
<aqualuk> ppq: beim kde splash screen kommt nicht ein einziges icon und der 2. bildschirm flackert enorm
<floogy_> Hi, ich suche gddrescue 1.14 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ddrescue/1.14-1/+build/1321689 als ppa source.list Eintrag. Ich kapier die webseite nicht. dpkg -l gibt hier (lucid) 1.11 aus.
<ppq> aqualuk: so weit, so gut.. log dich doch mal parallel in einem TTY ein (strg+alt+f2) und pack von dort aus deine ~/.xsession-errors in einen pastebin mit dem befehl 'pastebinit ~/.xsession-errors'
<kubine> Title: amd64 build : 1.14-1 : “ddrescue” package : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<floogy_> Wie lautet nun der sources.list Eintrag?
<aqualuk> ppq: ok werd ich tun. mache jetzt aber erst mal kurz pause. melde mich nacher
<floogy_> Früher gab's doch auf diesen launchpad-seiten eine Zeile zum kopieren?
<ppq> floogy_: die seite die du da hast gehört nicht zu einem ppa, sondern zum "offiziellen" paket von gddrescue für ubuntu 10.04
<ppq> floogy_: das paket findest du in den ganz normalen ubuntu-repos
<ppq> floogy_: aber bitte keine pakete eines fremden releases installieren!
<floogy_> Ich frage mich, weshalb ich dann 1.11 installiert habe, hm...
<ppq> floogy_: hm, wurde wohl wirklich nicht ins repo übernommen. aber lad es einfach hier runter https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ddrescue/1.14-1/+build/1321689/+files/ddrescue_1.14-1_amd64.deb
<floogy_> ppq, ja herunterladen und dpkg -i, klar. Ich dachte nur, es gäbe ein repo, das ich dazu einbinden könnte.
<ppq> floogy_: mit neuen versionen innerhalb von 10.04 ist sowieso nicht zu rechnen. 1.14 wurde 2009 gebaut.
<floogy_> ppq, da ich unter launchpad nach gddrescue gesucht hatte, ging ich auch davon aus, dass er nur gddrescue findet. gddrescue ist in lucid 1.11 und ddrescue 1.14. ddrescue entspricht dd_rescue und ist nicht zu empfehlen.
<ppq> achso
<aqualuk> ppq: hi
<aqualuk> ppq: ich hab jetzt mal die xsession_errors angeguckt, aber hilft mir nicht viel weiter
<jokrebel> aqualuk: Paste sie doch einfach mal. Vielleicht fällt ja jemandem was dazu ein.
<aqualuk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/883290/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<aqualuk> was eventuell noch interessant ist
<aqualuk> es hängt ein 2. monitor dran
<kybero> hallo kann mir jemand bei der Installation eines Thinkpad X121e Sandy Bridge helfen? Die Installation bleibt unter 12.04 immer hängen
<kybero> ich würde gerne ein Linux mit aktuellem Kernel 3.2.5 nutzen
<kybero> am liebsten sowas mit Enlightenment wie Bodhi
<kybero> halt eine minimale Desktopumgebung
<LetoThe2nd> kybero: also wenn du neuen versionen nachlaufen magst bist du mit ubuntu ohnehin schlecht bedient.
<LetoThe2nd> kybero: dann such dir lieber was mit rolling release (arch, gentoo, und ich glaub da gabs auch was von ratiopharm... nä, mint)
<kybero> ich bin relativ neu und möchte einfach nur aktuelle Treiber, welche Distri hilft mir da?
<LetoThe2nd> kybero: willst du einfach "aktuelle treiber" weils gut klingt oder weil du auch verstehst von was du da gerade redest, vor allem im zusammenhang mit ubuntu?
<LetoThe2nd> kybero: anyways - bezüglich 12.04, geh am besten einfach mal in #ubuntu-de+1 und frag da nochmal, hier beschränken wir uns ziemlich auf die released'en stable-versionen.
<kybero> ich versuche von Windows wegzukommen, aber die Sandybridge ist relativ neue Hardware
<LetoThe2nd> kybero: oder wenn du des englischen mächtig bist, dann gleich in #ubuntu+1
<LetoThe2nd> kybero: ok, also einfach weils gut klingt.
<LetoThe2nd> kybero: probier am besten die 12.04 einfach mal aus, am besten eben mit unterstützung aus den genannten channels, aber wie immer die warnung: es ist halt einfach noch deutlich beta.
<kybero> Nochmal, die 12.04 bleibt bei der Installation immer hängen
<aqualuk> hat irgendjemand ne idee zu meinem problem?
<LetoThe2nd> kybero: nochmal, frag in den beiden channels ob dir dabei wer helfen kann. "bleibt hängen" ist nicht gerade die art von fehlerbeschreibung die wirklich hilft.
<kybero> ich wollte einen +3.2.5 Kernel weil der besonders Sandybridge und Intel 3000 grafics unterstützen können soll
<kybero> hey ich bin ein Anfänger und frage hier schon im richtigen Chat welche Distri ich nehmen soll
<kybero> ich muss auch keine 12.04 nehmen
<surfhai> hey, kann man die live cd eigentlich auch auf deutsch laden? man kann zwar am anfang deutsch wählen und dann ubuntu ausprobieren klicken aber das system ist dann englisch
<LetoThe2nd> kybero: und ich gebe mir mühe deine frage zu beantworten.
<LetoThe2nd> kybero: daher, ich wiederhole: probier am besten die 12.04 einfach mal aus, am besten eben mit unterstützung aus den genannten channels, aber wie immer die warnung: es ist halt einfach noch deutlich beta.
<LetoThe2nd> surfhai: negativ
<kybero> hängen bleiben bedeutet das der Ladebalken nach Eingabe von Benutzernamen, tastaturlayou einfach stehen bleibt und das Installotionsprogramm einfriert
<LetoThe2nd> kybero: und das mit dem +3.2.5 kannst du vorerst mal getrost unter buzzwording abtun.
<surfhai> muss ich jedesmal die sprachpackete runterladen wenn das system deutsch sein soll?
<LetoThe2nd> surfhai: positiv, oder remastern.
<surfhai> hat das noch keiner für mich gemacht? :)
<jokrebel> kybero: ein Thinkpad?
<kybero> ja ein Thinkpad X121e, Intel Version
<LetoThe2nd> kybero: nochmal, zum mitschreiben. wir befassen uns hier eben noch nicht mit der 12.04, weil eben beta. daher kümmern sich da andere channels drum (#ubuntu-de+1, leider nicht sehr aktiv, oder #ubuntz+1, englisch). wenn du also diesen weg gehen willst, gehts bitte in diesen channels weiter. danke.
<LetoThe2nd> kybero: ansonsten, probiers mit der 11.10 und melde dich dann wieder.
<surfhai> http://www.heise.de/download/ubuntu.html hier steht deutsch/englisch... aber die größe ist die gleiche wie die von ubuntu.com
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu, Download bei heise (at www.heise.de)
<kybero> @LetoThe2nd, nochmal für dich, ich schrieb es oben schon - ich habe mich nicht auf 12.04 festgelegt, ich wollte lediglich wissen welche Möglichkeit mir die beste unterstützung für meine Hardware bietet
<surfhai> meint ihr das ist wirklich deutsch/englisch oder nur die installationsroutine
<jokrebel> !hcl > kybero: Und hier solltest Du finden ob Deine Hardware unterstützt wird.
<kubine>  kybero: Und hier solltest Du finden ob Deine Hardware unterstützt wird.: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<LetoThe2nd> kybero: wie ich schon sagte - probiers mit der aktuellen stable (11.10), dann kümmern wir uns hier nach unseren möglichkeiten drum. alles andere gehört hier nicht her. und wenn du diskutieren magst was ausser ubuntu noch infrage käme -> #ubuntu-de-offtopic bitte, pro/contra distributions diskussionen hatten wir hier schon zu viele.
<surfhai> wie kann man sich eigentlich von der live-cd ausloggen?
<surfhai> damit ich wieder bei gdm bin
<micha_> Hi, ich habe fünf drei Jahre alte Rechner abgestaubt und darf die bei uns in der Schule installieren (Intel Celeron (Dual Core) D, 512 MB, 80GB). Was meint ihr Soll ich Edubuntu, LinuxMint oder 11.10 installieren?
<LetoThe2nd> micha_: wie soll da wer was dazu sagen ohne zu wissen was die dinger nachher machen sollen?
<LetoThe2nd> micha_: abgesehen davon ist 512 wohl für alle drei zuwenig um hübsch zu laufen.
<micha_> , also sie sollen im Aufenthaltsraum stehen, vor allem werden die Leute damit surfen, aber ich möchte natürlich auch, dass sie Ubuntu entdecken...
<jokrebel> micha_: Mint =|= Ubuntu
<LetoThe2nd> micha_: best guess: probiers einfach aus.
<micha_> naja, aber was würdet ihr ausprobieren?
<magerquark> micha_, irgendwas einfacheres wie xubuntu
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu ;)
<jokrebel> micha_: auf jedem eine andere Ubuntu-Variante? Dann kannst ganz toll vergleichen.
<apollo13> so lang kein mint dabei ist :þ
<micha_> ok, aber bei xubuntu hätte ich doch z.B. keine Desktopeffekte - ich könnt mir vorstellen, dass meine Mitschüler auf den Würfel abfahren...
<LetoThe2nd> oO( wie auch immer wer bei 512m ram auf ne fancy gui abfahren soll )
<apollo13> den kannst bei solch schwachen rechnern knicken
<k1l_> es gibt auch compiz bei xfce und auch was xfce eigenes. aber bei wenig power noch eyecandy zu wollen kann in die hose gehen. teste es einfach mal aus
<LetoThe2nd> da heissts schon eher form follows function, imho
<magerquark> micha_, zu wenig ram
<micha_> okydoky, danke!
<magerquark> besser gesagtm es macht so einfach keinen spass
<dAnjou> micha_: auf den würfel fährt man genau 2 wochen ab. danach ist er total nervig, weil man nicht schnell genug an die programme kommt.
<ghostcube> würfel rockt
<ghostcube> ich mag den auch nach 4 jahren noch!
<jokrebel> micha_:  Und wie grade eben erst als Du schon da warst, erwähnt wurde ist hier Support-Only. Welche-Distri-nehme-ich-Diskussionen bitte nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic verlegen.
<apollo13> zum spielen, aber nicht beim arbeiten^^
<ghostcube> und danke fürs hochlichten xD
<dAnjou> huch, is ja gar nich ot hier :P
<matzeso> Hallo
<matzeso> Kann mir jemand helfen meine Dateien unter Windows zu retten? Windows startet nur mehr mit Bluescreen und ich habe jetzt eine ubuntu live CD am laufen, finde die windows dateien aber nirgends
<jokrebel> matzeso: Da muss Du die WindowsPartition erst mounten.
<xharx> wie kriege ich meine version von gtk+ heraus. 
<matzeso> habe folgendes in der wiki gefunden: sudo mount -t ntfs -o uid=1000,umask=0022 /dev/sda5 /media/Musik  ... vermute dass damit in media ein neuer ordner Musik erstellt wird der die partition mountet.. aber /dev/sda5 existiert nicht, kann ich das ohne weiteres so machen?
<k1l_> matzeso: mach es mit dem nautilus per klicken. das ist einfacher und klappt genauso
<matzeso> das werd ich mal googlen, danke
<matzeso> hm okay :D nautilus ist wohl der normale "explorer" unter ubuntu, richtig? Ich meine, ich hatte mal vor mehreren Jahren Mandrake Linux installiert, dass unter /mnt/ oder so die Windows partition zu finden war... irgendwo im dateisystem muss doch der ordner existieren oder?
<floogy_> ppq, Ich habe nun (g)ddrescue aus den quellen installiert (1.15), da war ggrescuelog dabei. Das benötigte ich um fsck.reiserfs die badblocks mitzuteilen. Nun ist alles ok und die 6MB aus badblocks sind unter lost+found wiederzufinden, fast ausschließlich amavisd-ng emails an den postmaster. Damit ist die Festplatte nun "gerettet" und kann endlich genuked werden und auf dem Wertstoffhof landen ;)
<andy1984> kann ich in einem asus x72dr notebook neben einer ssd festplatte auch eine normale interne hdd mit anschliessen?
<k1l_> matzeso: das beispiel, was du da genannt hast musst du an deine begebenheiten anpassen. zudem musst du erstmal einen ordner anlegen, wo du das hinmounten willst.
<k1l_> matzeso: deswegen nimm den nautilus (den "explorer"), da klickst du links in der liste auf "win7" oder je nachdem als was da die windows platte angeziegt wird und der regelt das für dich
<k1l_> andy1984: solche hardware fragen sind nicht wirklich ubuntu support. frag doch mal im offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic oder besser in einem spezialiserten hardware channel/forum
<matzeso> das problem ist dass dort nix angezeigt wird von wegen windows :-/ unter Netzwerk ist wohl Windows-Netzwerk aber er will es nicht einbinden
<andy1984> ok werd ich mal versuchen danke 
<k1l_> matzeso: nopaste bitte mal ein "sudo fdisk -l" hinten kleines L, in einem nopaste
<k1l_> !nopaste > matzeso 
<kubine>  matzeso: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<floogy_> ppq, D.h. die lesbaren Dateifragmente der Dateien mit Sektoren in badblocks liegen nun unter lost+found. 
<lun4tic> Hi, gibt es eine möglichkeit im Empathy von Unity die "Quick Reply" funktion der Gnome Shell zu bekommen ohne die Gnome Shell? :D
<jokrebel> matzeso: Na vielleicht ist die Windowspartition ja auch Schrott und kann deshalb nicht gefunden werden?
<matzeso> [paste:406547:fdisk]
<k1l_> matzeso: am besten den ganzen link
<matzeso> paste.ubuntuusers.de/406547/
<matzeso> er findet die partition wohl, wenn ich sudo mount -t ntfs -o uid=1000,umask=0022 /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows mache verweigert er mir den zugirff weil die partition angeblich schon exclusively geöffnet ist
<k1l_> matzeso: zeig mal nen "mount"  wieder im nopaste
<k1l_> matzeso: du weisst auch, dass der ordner /mnt/windows vorher angelegt werden muss?
<floogy_> vermutlich unter /media/guuid ?
<matzeso> :> ähm.. ne wusst ich nicht.. hab ich jetzt gemacht, dann selben mount befehl nochmal - selbe meldung
<matzeso> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406552/
<kubine> Title: mount › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> zeig mal nur mount
<matzeso> sudo mount?
<k1l_> nur mount reicht
<k1l_> das listet nur auf, wo was gemountet ist
<matzeso> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406557/
<kubine> Title: mount › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<matzeso> omg
<k1l_> matzeso: guck dir mal den letzten eintrag an
<matzeso> sda1 ist die externe
<matzeso> hda1 will ich mounten
<matzeso> nochmal testen
<k1l_> hda1?
<matzeso> doch nich
<matzeso> :D 
<matzeso> hda1 existiert nicht.. hab eben im forum von ubuntuusers gelesen dass die hdaX die primary slave platten sind
<matzeso> äh.. master
<k1l_> matzeso: wenn du vorhin bei fdisk -l nichts abgeschnitten hast, dann findet der die andere platte gar nicht
<k1l_> matzeso: seit lucid oder so gibts kein hdX mehr
<matzeso> nix abgeschnitten.. mist.. das ist schlecht
<k1l_> alls sdX
<k1l_> !festplattenstatus > matzeso 
<matzeso> lucid wird wohl nen kernel oder sowas sein? hm ja mist.. ne bei fdisk -l sollte nix abgeschnitten sein, ich überprüfs nochmal
<kubine>  matzeso: Informationen zu Festplattenstatus finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus
<k1l_> nein, lucid ist die ubuntu version 10.04
<k1l_> ansonsten kannst du mal die datei /var/log/dmesg nopasten. vlt zeigt sich da was zu der fehlenden hdd
<matzeso> hm tatsache.. wenn ich die externe rausnehme gibt sudo fdisk -l garnix aus
<k1l_> das klingt schonmal schlecht. arbeite dich mal in den festplatten status artikel ein. dann vlt mal hier nen dmesg zeigen.
<matzeso> hm fast alle smartctl befehle wollen nen device, /dev/sda liefert aber immer "No such device".. 
<matzeso> Der Windows Bluescreen scheint aufzutreten weil irgendwelche dlls die fürs logon wichtig sind kaputt sind - das dürfte linux doch theoretisch nicht stören oder? oder kann es sein, das wirklich die festplatte kaputt ist?
<floogy_> matzeo dmesg|tail && sudo fdisk -l
<floogy_> sudo ist wichtig
<floogy_> ls /dev/sd* findet nichts?
<matzeso> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406562/
<kubine> Title: dmesg › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<matzeso> doch
<matzeso> sdb
<floogy_> Dann fehlt eventuell der Festplatten/Controller-Treiber
<matzeso> also /dev/sdb ist es nicht?
<floogy_> matzeso, ich nehme aber mal an, dass fdisk -l dann aber auch etwas  ausgibt?
<matzeso> ne
<matzeso> nix
<matzeso> sudo fdisk -l
<Belu> hallo, ich habe ein oneiric auf einem 3.0.014 auf einem EFI Bios in verbindung mit einem grub2 ich bekomme keine kernel aktualisierungen mehr hin
<floogy_> matzeso, Du suchst den primary master auf ide?
<Belu> wenn ich den neuen kernel starten möchte bleibt er ohne message hängen und startet neu. dann komme ich in das grub menu und kann die vorherige version auswählen
<Belu> hat jemand eine idee wie ich vorgehen kann damit ich mal aktualisieren kann?
<floogy_> dmesg |egrep -i 'sd|ata|ide'
<matzeso> weiß ich nicht genau, ist das notebook einer freundin.. ein dell vostro 3350, kA was da drin steckt.. ob ide oder sata
<matzeso> ssd
<k1l_> matzeso: wie gesagt, man braucht da schon  mehr informationen. welche platte. funktioniert die sonst? was war vor dem ausfall. was hat den ausgelöst? alle stecker korrekt etc
<Belu> achja es ist eine ssd über sata angeschlossen...
<matzeso> Also Sie hat skype installiert und nachm neustart war bluescreen
<matzeso> Fatal System Error, 00000021A oder so als error message.. laut foren beiträgen irgendwas mit winlogon.exe... beim booten stürzt er ab
<floogy_> matzeso könntest Du nochmal dmesg nopasten (den grep oben).
<mezen_> Hi, ich hab ein Problem mit meiner Festplatte: Sie hat mehrere Partitionen, aber seit der Installation von Win7 auf einer anderen Festplatte sind 2 logische Partitionen verschwunden. Wie kann ich die wiederherstellen ohne die Daten, die da eigentlich drauf sind, zu verlieren?
<matzeso> dmesg|tail && sudo fdisk -l oder nur dmesg ?
<k1l_> hmm, zeig doch bitte mal nen komplettes dmesg (letzte nachfrage) ansonsten ist das reiner win support und damit dann bitte an die win leute wenden
<floogy_> dmesg |egrep -i 'sd|ata|ide'
<floogy_> Komplett is eher noch besser, ja. Sonst beim egrep noch -C2 einfügen für ein bisschen kontext.
<floogy_> Falls sich die gar nicht meldet könnte es sein, dass das notebook nicht out of the box vom kernel unterstützt wird, weil windows für eine kaputte Platte scheinbar noch zuviel meldet. Aber das wäre dann reiner Win Support.
<matzeso> ja das ist zuviel inhalt für die konsole, will es per > in ne datei schreiben aber bin grad zu blöd ne txt zu erstellen :D mkfile geht sowas?
<floogy_> echo "Inhalt" > text.txt
<floogy_> dmesg > dmesg.txt
<matzeso> wo liegt die dann?
<floogy_> pwd
<matzeso> habs
<floogy_> Auch mal lspci -v
<k1l_> dmesg liegt schon in /var/log/dmesg
<matzeso> dsmeg -i : http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406567/  -  dsmeg -c2  -i http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406577/  -  dsmeg komplett : http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406572/
<kubine> Title: dmesg › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<marcules> re
<matzeso> lspci -v : http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406582/
<kubine> Title: lspci › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<lun4tic> hi, wie korrigiert man fehlende übersetzungen in ubuntu bzw wie kann ich einen patch dafür schicken? im 12.04er Unity ist "Unlock from Launcher" bzw "Lock to Launcher" noch unübersetzt
<matzeso> ähm
<matzeso> sudo fdisk -l liefert mir jetzt ergebnisse
<k1l_> lun4tic: in launchpad.net zu dem jeweiligen paket und dann bei rosetta /übersetzung einreichen
<lun4tic> k1l_: ahh genau das war das tool, thx :-)
<matzeso> ...
<matzeso> habs
<robert____> hallo, ich habe gerade von der Sicherheitslücke in python-pam <= 0.4.2-12.2 gelesen. Welche Version wird in 10.04 benutzt? Ich kann derzeit nicht in der Paketverwaltung nachschauen (eingeschränkte Benutzerrechte). 
<k1l_> robert____: packages.ubuntu.com liefert es
<matzeso> also ich weiß nicht wieso aber auf jeden fall hat fdisk -l  jetzt die sdas angezeigt, hab es jetzt gemountet.. funktioniert
<robert____> danke, packages.ubuntu.com liefert 0.4.2-12.1ubuntu1.10.04.1, auf launchpad steht python-pam 0.4.2-12ubuntu3 (amd64 binary) in ubuntu lucid, wieso unterscheiden sich die zwei versionen?
<lun4tic> k1l_: wie füge ich denn da jetz nen projekt wie unity dazu damit ich übersetzen kann?
<lun4tic> k1l_: ok hat sich gerade erledigt. habs gefunden und es is wohl übersetzt aber noch nicht gepatcht
<matzeso> floogy: und k1l_ vielen dank auf jeden fall!
<robert____> wenn packages.ubuntu.com liefert "python-pam (0.4.2-12.1ubuntu1.10.04.1)", ist diese <= 0.4.2-12.2, sodaß die verwendete in lucid von der Sicherheitslücke betroffen ist. Sind Schritte durch den User erforderlich bis diese geschlossen wird?
<lxd> hi. ich habe eine externe festplatte auf der ich die installationsdateien von windows7 abgelegt habe. allerdings kommt beim booten davon eine fehlermeldung dass der bootloader nicht gefunden wurde. wie bekomme ich den bootloader von einer windows7-dvd (die ist defekt aber der bootloader funktioniert) auf die festplatte?
<lxd> unter ubuntu
<ppq> unter ubuntu? nicht#
<koegs> google liefert http://funrecycler.com/2010/10/14/windows-7-usb-stick-unter-linux-erstellen/
<kubine> Title: Windows 7 USB Stick unter Linux erstellen - funrecycler (at funrecycler.com)
<robert____> ok, andere Frage: wie kann ich mein System auf die aktuelle Version von Python-PAM bringen?
<lxd> koegs: ich möchte die festplatte so wie sie ist bootbar machen da ich noch andere daten darauf habe
<jochen> Xubuntu: Irgendwann hat mein System aufgehört, bei Installationen nach dem Passwort zu fragen. Wie kann ich die Abfrage wieder einschalten?
<k1l_> robert____: schau mal auf launchpad bei dem paket ob es da nen bugreport/request gibt. prinzipiell werden sicherheitslücken nachgepatcht.
<k1l_> robert____: wenn du es updaten willst brauchst du eine fremdquelle. nen ppa oder nen deb paket. aber damit verlierst du den support ubuntu seitig und musst dich selbst drum kümmern das es passt
<koegs> lxd: dann überspring halt den part mit dem formatieren, also bootbar muss die partition trotzdem markiert werden
<lxd> koegs: ich habe sie als bootbar markiert. es kommt nur der fehler das ntldr nicht gefunden wurde
<exiton> ich habe eine neue Gruppe gruppe erstellt und zwei Benutzer user1 und user2 die beide in gruppe sind. Jetzt habe ich einen Ordner mit drwxrwx--- user1 gruppe in den aber nur user1 schreiben kann und  nicht user2. warum?
<robert____> k1l:  auf launchpad steht python-pam 0.4.2-12ubuntu3 d.h. diese version wäre aktueller als die betroffenen, einen "bugreport/request" kann ich dort nicht erkennen
<k1l_> robert____: schau genau nach, ob es die lucid version ist und ob sie offiziell in die quellen kommt. (oder schon in proposed ist und nur darauf wartet in die normalen quellen zu kommen)
<spidertux> hallo
<robert____> k1l:  python-pam 0.4.2-12ubuntu3 finde ich unter "Published versions"
<robert____> k1l:  "python-pam" 0.4.2-12.1ubuntu1.10.04.1 source package in The Lucid Lynx
<koegs> lxd: mit welchem Filesystem hast du die festplatte formatiert und wie hast du die CD draufkopiert?
<spidertux> ich hab das problem, dass ubuntu meinen drucker samsung scx-4200 zwar als drucker erkennt, aber nicht als scanner :/ samsung bietet aber keine linux-treiber auf der website an 
<magerquark> ah spidertux wieder
<spidertux> o/ magerquark
<robert____> k1l:  "python-pam" 0.4.2-12.1ubuntu1.10.04.1 = source package, aber "python-pam 0.4.2-12ubuntu3" = "Published versions"
<ppq> spidertux: da gibts den samsung unified treiber, den kannst du mal probieren http://www.bchemnet.com/suldr/
<kubine> Title: The Samsung Unified Linux Driver Repository (at www.bchemnet.com)
<ppq> spidertux: kann sein dass du da ne alte libstdc++ für brauchst evtl
<spidertux> danke ppq
<robert____> k1l:  meine frage zielte eher in die Richtung: Muss ich bis zur Schließung dieser Sicherheitslücke etwas unternehmen?
<spidertux> ppq: libstdc++ ?
<ppq> spidertux: und was dir auch noch helfen köännte, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8986273&postcount=431
<kubine> Title: HOWTO Install Samsung Unified Printer Driver - Page 44 - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<ppq> spidertux: auf der ersten seite des threads findest du noch mehr infos zum treiber an sich
<k1l_> lxd: da sich usb-hdds anders melden würde ich das an den windows support abgeben, weil es um ne win7 dvd und win7 installation geht
<spidertux> kk schonmal danke, ppq
<robert____> k1l:  danke für deine hilfe, ich werde mal demnächst in der paketverwaltung nachschauen, dann weiss ichs genau. Schönen abend noch :-)
<PBeck> hi
<basti> abend. versuche gerade mit k9copy eine dvd, eine art serien dvd, also mehrere titel, mit k9copy in avi zu wandeln. funktioniert aber leider nur halb, da es die einzelnen "folgen" teilweise nicht komplett enkodiert. weiß zufällig jemand woran das liegen könnte oder kann mir jemand eine anderes tool empfehlen? den wiki eintrag dvd_rippen kenne ich, aber die da genannten programme sind jetzt nicht unbedingt super. sowas wie gordian knot w
<basti> äre fein
<k1l_> devede ist recht idiotensicher
<lun4tic> gibt es unter ubuntu ein video editing programm, was nicht dauernd abschmiert? :D
<lun4tic> *zirp* *zirp* *zirp*
<lun4tic> ok Frage beantwortet... ;-)
<basti> k1l_, danke, aber dem tool kann man nur einzelne vobs zum essen geben. das ist schon mal nicht so der bringer, wenn man 30+ einzelne vobs hat.
<marcules> ppq, mit Oneiric gehts jetzt auch mit Display Port
<ppq> marcules: interessant, glückwunsch
<marcules> Ich bin nur froh, daß das Update ohne Probleme durch ist :D
<marcules> Muss nur schauen ob ich weiterhin bei gnome-"classic" bleibe oder doch zu xfce wechsle
<ppq> xfce kann ich wärmstens empfehlen als gnome2 ersatz
<marcules> Ich hatte xubuntu früher mal im Einsatz
<marcules> Auf ner 333Mhz kiste ^^
<marcules> Ich mag dieses Unity oder Gnome3 oder wie es sich jetzt auch immer Schimpft nicht :/ ... aber wie ich das so sehe bin ich da nicht der Einzige, von daher, whatever ^^
<marcules> find: Ungültiges Argument -name für "-atime".
<marcules> <<< Das bekomme ich btw seit dem Upgrade nonstop wenn ich aptitude verwende, ne Idee?
<k1l_> aptitude sollte man auch nicht mehr benutzen wegen fehlendem multiarch support. weiß nicht, ob das mittlerweile gefixt ist.
<marcules> Oh, okay - kA ich hab aptitude halt lieb gewonnen ^^
<fr00d> Nabend!
<fr00d> Ich möchte gerne eine NFS Freigabe auf einem anderen Host mounten. Innerhalb der NFS Freigabe hängen weitere mounts. Die Ordner der obersten Ebene kann ich sehen, allerdings kann ich nicht tiefer in die gemounteten Dateisysteme schauen. Kann mir wer sagen warum?
<fst_> moin
<fst_> ich versuche nach diesem guide (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppleRemoteDesktop) auf osx 10.7.2 zuzugreifen, aber kann nach erfolgreicher verbindung (fenster geht auf, loginscreen kommt) mein passwort nicht eingeben 
<kubine> Title: AppleRemoteDesktop - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<fst_> er reagiert nicht auf tastatureingaben und klicken kann ich anscheinend auch nicht, kann jemand helfen?
<vohe> hallo. Ich möchte gerne im Terminal alle MP3 Dateien eines Pfades auf den USB-Stick /media/000-006F/mp3 kopieren. Das Problem, der Pfad an sich enthält nur Unterordner. Was kann man tun? Ubuntu 11.10
<ppq> vohe: man kann find nutzen
<fst_> vohe: und das Ziel soll keine unterordner mehr beistzen?
<vohe> habe ich schon versucht, (google habe ich benutzt) allerdings klappt es nicht.
<fst_> vohe: geh ins terminal, navigiere mit cd in den pfad und setze find . -iname "*.mp3" -type f ab, das sollte dir rekursiv alle mp3s in deinem quellpfad auflisten
<vohe> fst_:  ja genau keine Unterordner
<fst_> vohe: danach kannst du mit --exec sagen was mit den funden passieren soll
<fst_> also: find . -iname "*.mp3" -type f -exec cp {} /media/000-006F/mp3/
<fst_> wobei {} fuer den aktuellen fund steht, damit geht er alle ergebnuisse durch
<fst_> sollte so klappen
<vohe> fst_:  ich habe das gemacht, allerdings stand im Netz statt der " Zeichen ein `zeichen liegt es daran?
<fst_> vohe: nein, aber es koennte daran liegen dass es nicht klappt wenn deine quelle ordner mit leerzeichen drin hat
<fst_> find . -iname "*.mp3" -type f -exec cp '{}' /media/000-006F/mp3/ koennte das richten
<vohe> fst_:  ja, die quelle hat leerzeichen
<vohe> fst_:  ich teste das mal.. Danke sehr
<fst_> dann probier mal das {} in '' zu setzen
<fst_> .oO(unordnung deluxe, welcher mp3 player kommt nicht mit ordnern zurecht?)
<fst_> vohe: du hast nicht zufällig ein mac auf den du per vnc draufkommst? :D
<daswort> vielleicht könnte man den Stick noch labeln, die Nummer nervt doch nur
<vladt_> hi, gibt es gutes tool, um notizen zu verwalten? ich weiß nicht wie ich das ganze genau beschreiben soll. klingt ziemlich allgemein
<daswort> gnote
<daswort> rednotebook
<daswort> im Wiki gibts es eine Seite, vielleicht kann die jmd Posten, bin ja nur mit dem Handy hier
<k1l_> !notizen > vladt_ 
<kubine>  vladt_: Informationen zu Notizen finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Notizen
<vladt_> danke
<snidoom> hat jemand zufällig gerade einen link zur hand, der einem erklärt, wie man bei einem dualmonitor setup unter ubuntu 10.11 und einer nvidia grafikkarte einen bildschirm einzeln rotieren kann?
<snidoom> ich finde irgendwie nur veraltete oder unvollständige oder mir nicht verständliche anleitungen...
<snidoom> kennt sich wer aus mit nvidia und dual monitor?
<k1l_> snidoom: geht das nicht im nvidia settings manager?
<Fuchs> kann man nicht 
<Fuchs> nein,  nur fuer beide Monitore 
<snidoom> ja das ist das problem
<Fuchs> das ist richtig
<snidoom> aber anscheinend sei es irgendwie möglich, nur steht nirgends wie genau
<Fuchs> der nouveau Treiber koennte es ggf. koennen
<Fuchs> meines Wissens ist es das nicht, es sei denn, es seien separate screns 
<Fuchs> und das will man nicht
<snidoom> :-/
<snidoom> wie installiere ich denn nouveau treiber?
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nouveau
<kubine> Title: nouveau › Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Fuchs> bedenke, dass der nicht alle Funktionen unterstuetzen wird (siehe Artikel) 
<o5i> hai
<k1l_> o5i: als root user programme zu starten wie fürs irc ist grob fahrlässig
<o5i> ja
<o5i> weiss
<o5i> hab vergessen mich abzumelden
<o5i> XD
<o5i> macht der gewohnheit
<k1l_> genau deswegen ist der root acc deaktiviert unter ubuntu.
<o5i> mach das meistens wenn ich was machen muss um nicht immer sudo schreiben zu müssen
<o5i> naja...
<k1l_> o5i: das macht falsches verhalten nicht besser :)
<o5i> ist nicht das erste mal
<o5i> ne frage hätte ich...
<o5i> es geht um chroot
<o5i> und virtualisierung
<o5i> kann ich eine chroot umgebung bauen und starten, also als virtuelles system ohne eine virtual machine wie vmware oder so?
<o5i> alternativ, kann ich einen ltsp server bauen der in einem eigenen root verzeichnis arbeitet
<o5i> ?
<o5i> huhu
<o5i> wer da?
<ben1u> ich habe eben bei einer Absturzmeldung nach Updates auf Cancel geklickt. Wie hole ich es wieder zurück?
<ben1u> es geht um apport
<ppq> <o5i> kann ich eine chroot umgebung bauen und starten, also als virtuelles system ohne eine virtual machine wie vmware oder so? <-- kannst du, aber das ist eigentlich ziemlich zweckentfremdend und man kann sich nciht sicher sein, dass der user nicht ausbricht
<ppq> o5i: installier einfach mit debootstrap ein ubuntu in ein beliebiges verzeichnis und chroote darein
<ppq> sachen wie /dev, /proc und /sys zu mounten ist natürlich sinnvoll
<ppq> o5i: und guck dir mal kvm/qemu an, das könnte was für dich sein
<o5i> ja aber läuft das system dann weiter wenn ich abmelde?
<ppq> ist machbar
<o5i> hab mir das wiki schon angeschaut, aber ich brauche eigentlich keine besondere sicherheit oder architektur
<o5i> wie?
<ppq> nohup
<o5i> mk mal lesen
<ppq> o5i: ich sprach gerade von qemu, nur um das klarzustelleb
<o5i> achso
<o5i> nohup quemu?
<ppq> wenn du chrootest läuft da sowieso erstmal nur die shell und sonst nix
<ppq> ja
<o5i> was hats mit dbus auf sich?
<o5i> achne
<o5i> das ist nur für die grafik oder?
<o5i> also no way ohne virtual machine?
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/QEMU
<kubine> Title: QEMU › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ben1u> habs gefunden, hab dem Schema vorgehen: "apport-bug /var/crash/_bin_bash.1000.crash"
<o5i> ltsp in einem eigenen root verzeichnis geht auch nicht?
<ppq> da hab ich keine ahnung von
<bekks> o5i: Du kannst die LTSP Installation komplett chrooten - ob das sinnvoll ist, ist eine andere Sache.
<o5i> wie?
<bekks> In dem Du die Installation des LTSP komplett in einem chroot vornimmst.
<ufox> mahlzeit alle
<o5i> achso
<o5i> kann ich mich dann verbinden? oder muss ich sowas mit nohup machen? ein startscript oder so
<ufox> kennt sich jemand mit ubuntu studio und den soundservern aus ?
<bekks> ! frag > ufox 
<kubine>  ufox: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<Frickelpit> bekks: du plenkst *scnr*
<bekks> Frickelpit: :D
<ufox> ok, soweit geht alles, nur ich hör nicht den soundeingang der soundkarte (esi juli@) aud dem Ausgang / Midi geht auch eingangsmäßig, signale kommen an (auf dem Synth) aber kein ausgang (jack server) 
<jokrebel> pr0b0t0_: Hast Du Deine Verbindung nun wieder im Griff? 
<o5i> lol
<Minipluto> ich brauche mal einen Rat bezüglich apache. Ich habe in meinem home-Verzeichnis den ORdner public_html, wo ich ja den ganzen Webkram rein packen kann (benutze ich zum Testen verschiedener Dinge). Und jetzt habe ich eine php-Anwendung (dokuwiki) und die beschwert sich, dass sie auf einige Ordner keine Schreibrechte hat. Das liegt ja daran, dass die Dateien mir gehören und php ja als Benutzer www-data werkelt, wenn ich das richtig ...
<Minipluto> ... verstehe. Wie regel ich das nun richtig? chgrp -R www-data und bei den betroffenen Ordnern chmod g+w?
<ichbins> dddddddddddddd
<ichbins> hi ich versuche meine sd karte zu retten auf der meine urlaubsfotos drauf sind... ich will erst ein backup anlegen... wenn ich den befehl df eingebe findet er die sd karte nicht... unter gpardet geht es hi ich versuche meine sd karte zu retten auf der meine urlaubsfotos drauf sind... ich will erst ein backup anlegen... wenn ich den befehl df eingebe findet er die sd karte nicht... unter gpardet geht es 
<ppq> !testdisk > ichbins
<ppq> hrm
<bekks> Rette erstmal deine Tastatur bitte. Ein Punkt am Satzende reicht.
<ppq> !datenrettung > ichbins
<kubine>  ichbins: Informationen zu Datenrettung finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung
<ppq> ichbins: das programm photorec ist so ziemlich genau was du suchst
<ichbins> möchte ja gerne die programme nutzen. zuerst würde ich aber gerne eine sicherung anlegen. wie mahce ich das? möchte ja gerne die programme nutzen. zuerst würde ich aber gerne eine sicherung anlegen. wie mahce ich das? möchte ja gerne die programme nutzen. zuerst würde ich aber gerne eine sicherung anlegen. wie mahce ich das? 
<p01nt3r> ichbins, einmal posten reicht.
<o5i> dd ??
<Frickelpit> ichbins: platte kaputt oder warum wiederholst du dich?
<ppq> ichbins: lern bitte erstmal, mit deinem irc client umzugehen
<ichbins> sorry aber irgendwie kann ich hier nur schreiben wenn ich gleichzeitig die maus drücke
<k1l_> !irc > ichbins 
<kubine>  ichbins: Informationen zu IRC finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IRC
<o5i> geruchsfernsehen stinkt
<k1l_> ichbins: nutze bitte einen vernünftigen client. danke
<o5i> XD
<k1l_> und zum thema sicherung:
<k1l_> !backup > ichbins 
<kubine>  ichbins: Informationen zu Backup finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<ppq> wie man ein image erstellt, ist im artikel datenrettung beschrieben
 * p01nt3r schwört beim thema backup auf dd
<o5i> auch
<o5i> und rsync
<p01nt3r> o5i, was ist rsync? lol
<bekks> p01nt3r: "man rsync" :)
<p01nt3r> hehe
<k1l_> !rsync > p01nt3r 
<kubine>  p01nt3r: Informationen zu rsync finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rsync
<f31n> hey leute, wie erkenne ich ob ein ubuntu abgestürtzt ist oder herunter gefahren ist?
<bekks> Wenn der Rechner aus ist, ist es heruntergefahren.
<f31n> (bei windows kann man das ja aufgrund von eventlog einträgen nachvollziehen)
<ichbins> wenn ich den befehl df nutze wird mir die sd karte nicht angezeigt wodran kann das liegen? und wieso kann ich es mit gparted sehen?
 * p01nt3r wollte damit nur ausdrücken, dass er das noch nie gebraucht hat (aber schon weiss, was das ist)
<f31n> bekks: oder ist abgestürzt (powerloss)
<p01nt3r> ichbins, hast die karte gemountet?
<o5i> ich hätte noch ne fragen wegen dem virtual ltsp projekt. Ich hab mich jetzt bis zu vmware server durchgelesen. Verstehe ich das richtig dass das dings nen tftp - pxe boot server eingebaut hat?
<k1l_> ichbins: weil es nicht gemountet ist?
<p01nt3r> ichbins, mach nautilus auf und mach nen doppelklick auf das symbol der karte, danach versuchs nochmal.
<bekks> o5i: vmware hatr NICHTS mit einem ltsp zu tun.
<ichbins> unter gpartet steht file system: unknown. kann ich sie trotzdem mounten?
<p01nt3r> ichbins, ist die nicht formatiert?
<bekks> f31n: KEIN _Software_-Absturz kann dazu führen dass der Strom ausgeht.
<p01nt3r> scheinbar nicht mehr ...
<p01nt3r> ichbins, falls nicht: testdisk.
<k1l_> ichbins: zieh erstmal mit dd nen image, bevor du das endgültig kaputt fummelst
<p01nt3r> jo
<o5i> ne aber im wiki steht dass das ne client server zeugs ist, also das gleiche wie ltsp...
<p01nt3r> k1l_, aber wie soll er das machen, wenn da gar nix zum "ziehen" ist? er muss erstmal die partition wiederherstellen ^^
<k1l_> p01nt3r: das ist falsch
<k1l_> p01nt3r: dd kann auch einfach raw auslesen
<p01nt3r> ok gut.
<bekks> Genau dafür ist dd gemacht.
<p01nt3r> mein fehler.
<o5i> ichbins: mach mal fdisk -l
<bekks> Dateien mit dd zu kopieren ist Blödsinn. :)
<p01nt3r> stimmt eig. ^^
<bekks> o5i: sudo fdisk -l
<k1l_> p01nt3r: wenn du pech hast zermurkst testdisk das komplett. dann hast du nichts mehr. nichtmal mehr ne chance
<o5i> aja
<f31n> bekks: da geb ich dir recht, mir gehts aber darum nachvollziehen zu können ob die usv die ich da gerade vor meinen rechner geschalten habe den rechner heruntergefahren hat bei zu wenig strom oder ob die usv keinen strom mehr hatte (hab zu testzwecken die usv vom strom genommen) ... nur war ich leider zum zeitpunkt des geschehens wieder mal nicht da .. darum dachte ich mir ich kann im syslog nachschaun ob das gerät heruntergefahren wur
<o5i> sudo
<ichbins> also die karte wurde mit meiner sony kamera formatiert und bis gestern lief auch alles einwandfrei und ich konnte sie mit meinem kartenleser lesen. als ich sie heute wieder nutzen wollte sagte mir windows das die karte formatiert werden muss. seitdem versuche ich erstmal eine sicherung zu erstellen und möchte so wenig wie möglich an der karte verändern um datenverlust zu vermeiden also die karte wurde mit meiner sony kamera formati
<o5i> XD
<bekks> f31n: Dann guck im syslog nach.
<k1l_> !shell_dd > ichbins 
<kubine>  ichbins: Informationen zu Shell/dd finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/dd
<k1l_> ichbins: dann mach doch mal ein image der karte und lammentier nicht rum :)
<f31n> bekks: und anhand von was erkenn ich obs runtergefahren wurde? gibts da nicht einen speziellen eintrag der immer ident aussieht?
<p01nt3r> ichbins, mit "sudo fdisk -l" findest du raus, welches gerät die karte ist(bezeichnung und evtl. weitere infos)
<k1l_> f31n: du kannst in den logs wie syslog oder dmesg nachgucken was die da reinschreiben. was und ob man das da genau sehen kann weiss ich aber nicht aus dem stegreif
<o5i> da siehst du auch ob ne partition drauf ist
<p01nt3r> ichbins, danach kannst du das teil retten per "sudo dd if=gerätderkarteohnenummer of=/irgend/wo/hin"
<o5i> .img
<p01nt3r> genau
<p01nt3r> um es nochmal klar zu sagen: "sudo dd if=gerätderkarteohnenummer of=/irgend/wo/hin/backupderkarte.img"
<o5i> ^^
<ppq> die dateiendung ist völlig egal
<ichbins>  sudo dd if=/dev/sde1 of=/media/USB-HD/sicherung.img dd: opening `/media/USB-HD/sicherung.img': No such file or directory sudo dd if=/dev/sde1 of=/media/USB-HD/sicherung.img dd: opening `/media/USB-HD/sicherung.img': No such file or directory sudo dd if=/dev/sde1 of=/media/USB-HD/sicherung.img dd: opening `/media/USB-HD/sicherung.img': No such file or directory sudo dd if=/dev/sde1 of=/media/USB-HD/sicherung.img dd: opening `/media/US
<p01nt3r> ichbins, danach würde ich testdisk verwenden, um zu versuchen, die partition auf der karte wiederherzustellen.
<p01nt3r> ichbins, lass bei sde1 die "1" weg
<ichbins> sudo dd if=/dev/sde of=/media/USB-HD/sicherung.img dd: opening `/media/USB-HD/sicherung.img': No such file or directorysudo dd if=/dev/sde of=/media/USB-HD/sicherung.img dd: opening `/media/USB-HD/sicherung.img': No such file or directory
<bekks> ! nopaste > ichbins 
<o5i> eventuell auch mal kuken ob nicht irgendwelche programme da was machen
<kubine>  ichbins: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<p01nt3r> ichbins, dann ist sde1 nicht die bez. der karte
<bekks> p01nt3r: Falsch.
<p01nt3r> sondern?
<k1l_> ichbins: gibts denn /media/USB-.... ?
<bekks> /media/USB-HD/sicherung.img': No such file or directory
<bekks> Steht da.
<ichbins> nein
<ichbins> haha
<p01nt3r> nu aber ^^
<ichbins> :)
<Azrooth> hey
<o5i> ach ja noch was
<o5i> wenn ich nen router im netzwerk hab der als dhcp server arbeitet muss ich dann am tftp server auch einen dhcp server einbauen oder reicht es im router den tftp server anzugeben
<o5i> ?
<o5i> also der tftp - pxe server ist n anderer rechner
<bekks> Das kommt auf dein genaues Setup an.
<bekks> Die Frage hat auch nichts mit Ubuntu im Speziellen zu tun :)
<o5i> hm
<o5i> also aufm router läuft openwrt mit dnsmasq, hab dort auch schon die nötigen einstellungen eingerichtet
<o5i> aufm server läuft tftp-hpa und stellt die boot-images zur verfügung..
<o5i> also reicht der dhcp server vom router oder ist es notwendig noch einen auf dem server einzurichten, ich denke es sollte hinhauen, hab aber noch keine tests gemacht
<o5i> bin müde, danke & bis denne
<x3oo> hi, ich möchte sup als mail client benutzen um auf nen imap hoster zuzugreifen. welchen mailfetcher sollte ich benutzen?
<x3oo> oder ist das offtopic?
<Minipluto> gute Nacht
<Markus_de> Hallo, kann jemand einem ubuntu neuling helfen?
<k1l_> kommt auf das problem an
<k1l_> !wf
<kubine> k1l_: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<Markus_de> ich versuche ein .deb packet von Open Monitoring Distribution zu installiern und es passeiert nix, habe die neuste version von ubuntu in einer VM
<p01nt3r> Markus_de, auf welche weise "versuchst" du es?
<Markus_de> mit dem Ubuntu Software Center
<k1l_> versuchs halt mal mit dpkg im terminal, das sollte gesprächiger sein. ohne fehlermeldung ist das immer schwierig
<Markus_de> ich versuch es
<Markus_de> omd-0.52 depends on curl; however:Package curl is not installed. und noch viele meldungen mehr, muss ich erst noch updates machen?
<Azrooth> sash_: bist du da?
<f31n> hey, ich hab mir letztens einen rechner mit ubuntu als nas umkonfiguriert ... nur bin ich jetzt auf die glorreiche idee gekommen ich könnte um strom zu sparen doch die festplatten im nicht aktiven betrieb langsamer zu schalten oder ganz auszuschalten gibts da was für?
<k1l> f31n: hdparm
<f31n> danke k1l
<Zigi> Huhu, weiß jemand wie ich die Zeit bis zum Energiesparmodus übers terminal regeln kann? Oder wo ich dazu was finden kann ? 
#ubuntu-de 2012-03-15
<benste> hi - wie kann ich in der alternate CD - Rescue System shell rsync nutzen - apt dpkg und co gibts nicht zum nachinstallieren
<ben1u> rsync ist schon vorhanden
<bullgard4> benste: Was willst Du machen? "Rescue System shell rsync nutzen" Bitte erläutern.
<benste> bullgard4: genau das was ich sagen - ich will rsync in einer rescue shell nutzen umdaten  einer ganze partition auf eine andere neue zu kopieren
<benste> ben1u: wenn ich "rsync" tipp gibts
<benste> /bin/sh: rsync: not found
<benste> ben1u: was meinst du mit - es ist schon da ?
<ben1u> dachte rsync ist überall vorhanden
<LetoThe2nd> nö.
<ben1u> nimm doch ne live-cd
<LetoThe2nd> ben1u: man muss schon dazusagen, die alternate ist einfach nicht als rescuecd gedacht, genauso wenig wie z.b. ne debian netinst cd
<LetoThe2nd> benste ^^^^^^^^
<benste> LetoThe2nd: sorry - aber die Live CD hat kein LVM support
<benste> na gut auch wenn ichs nicht mag - dann werde ich wohl oder übel CP nehmen müssen
<LetoThe2nd> benste: apt-get install lvm, dann hat sie ihn.
<LetoThe2nd> ... 
<LetoThe2nd> benste: apt-get install lvm (oder lvm2, nicht ganz sicher), dann hat sie ihn.
<benste> LetoThe2nd: - der Rest ist super - :)
<benste> ja mal sehen evtl. machen wir uns noch ne custom CD oder USB sollte ja reichen
<benste> ach ja LVM ist nen dummy für lvm2 seit 10.10 oder so
<benste> danke für eure hilfe
<LetoThe2nd> klar, wenn man sowas öfter braucht, einfach remastern.
<benste> ja denke das werden wir machen
<f31n> hey, ich wollte gerade via hdparm alle festplatten von meinem nas raid auf 10 minuten spindown zeit einstellen ... und diverse tutorials im web empfehlen dass man über die uuid das dann in die hdparm datei einträgt was ja durchaus einen sinn macht :)
<LetoThe2nd> f31n: und dein nas läuft unter ubuntu? falls ja, gleich mal lsb_release -a in ein pastebin, bitte.
<f31n> nur wenn ich blkid ausführe dann sagt er mir für alle hdds die im raid verbund drinnen sind die gleiche uuid (er zeigt nur die partitionen nicht aber die hdds an (sda1 und nicht sda))
<f31n> ja klar ubuntu sonst würd ich hier ja nicht fragen
<nibbler_> sind die UUIDs nicht fs-abhängig, und damit zur hardware identifikation nur bedingt tauglich?
<f31n> http://pastebin.com/qav7n0B1
<kubine> Title: lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID: Ubuntu Descripti - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<LetoThe2nd> völlig richtig, UUIDs beziehn sich auf das dateisystem.
<LetoThe2nd> und da dein raid von einem einzigen grossen fs überspannt wird, ist da die uuid auch überall gleich.
<f31n> ich versteh
<f31n> dh ich kann den dreizeiler a festplatte in der hdparm datei auch mit /dev/sda formulieren und brauch nicht /dev/disk/by-uuid/[UID] reinschreiben
<LetoThe2nd> imho ja.
<nibbler_> f31n, for i in /dev/ds?; do hdparm $foo; done
<nibbler_> f31n, for i in /dev/sd?; do hdparm $foo; done
<LetoThe2nd> wenns ausformuliert sein soll, kann man vielleicht über /dev/disk/by-id/xyz nachdenken.
<f31n> nibbler_: das problem is wenn ichs rekursiv mach dass ich das system auf einer weiteren platte laufen hab, die dann aber nicht unbedigt downspinnen sollte
<f31n> LetoThe2nd: nur dann schreib ich überall die selbe uuid rein oder wie oO?
<LetoThe2nd> f31n: das hat dann mit uuids nichts zu tun. schau dir den ordner lieber erst einfach mal an.
<f31n> aaah danke für den wink mitm zaunpfahl hab uuid gelesen ja klar
<LetoThe2nd> :P
<f31n> jetzt müsst ich nur noch rausfinden welche platte jetzt wo gemountet ist
<f31n> gibts dafür auch einen befehl?
<LetoThe2nd> f31n: es gibt mount, es gibt fdisk -l und es gibt ls -alh /dev/disk/by-id/*
<LetoThe2nd> f31n: die zusammen reichen auf jeden fall.
<f31n> oh ja definitiv ich bin glücklich danke dir :)
<f31n> LetoThe2nd: hm nur irgendwie gibt der mir jede hdd 3x aus ... einmal als ata einmal as scsi und einmal als wwn oO?
<LetoThe2nd> f31n: das liegt am internen device mapping. ich persönlich würd wohl die scsi-variante nehmen.
<f31n> okay
<f31n> danke viel mals an die nette unterstütztung scheint alles zu laufen :)
<niklasfi> hey, ich habe hier eine vermutlich kaputte usb-festplatte vor mir. die daten darauf sind mir ziemlich egal, was mich aber interessiert ist, ob ich sie jetzt wirklich einschicken kann. gibt es irgendwelche tools, mit denen ich die festplatte auf fehlerhafte cylinder testen kann? leider unterstützt sie kein smart
<deem> niklasfi: badblocks zb
<LetoThe2nd> niklasfi: ausbauen und per sata anhängen
<niklasfi> LetoThe2nd: leider ist es eine 1" platte, und eigentlich wollte ich sie ja noch zurück schicken.
<LetoThe2nd> niklasfi: dann fällt mir auch nur badblocks ein.
<workknight> Moin. Ich hab hier einen Apache, der seine Seiten (auch nach localhost) erst nach 1:20 minuten versendet. error.log gibt nichts aus. Wo fang ich mit der Fehlersuche an?
<dadrc> workknight, ich würd erstmal testen, ob das nicht vielleicht am Netzwerk liegt: wireshark oder so
<workknight> dadrc: Ich teste `time wget -O - 127.0.0.1` lokal :D nebenbei shceint es php zu sein, da die robots in 0,890 sek flutscht
<LetoThe2nd> *hust* lsb_release -a und uname -a des servers in pastebin *hust*
<workknight> LetoThe2nd: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/MLnnQNijptoNuBQeC0Mo/ - und ich bin weiter, es dauert nur so lange, wenn php aufs sql zugreift. phpinfo(); geht so schnell wie es soll
<kubine> Title: Paste #MLnnQNijptoNuBQeC0Mo | LodgeIt! (at paste.pocoo.org)
<deem> workknight: liegt beides auf dem selben server? die hardware ist auch schnell genug?
<workknight> deem: Liegt alles auf der selben kiste. Die Zugriffszeiten stimmen auch, wenn ich SQL in der Konsole laufen lasse und für php ohne SQL-Abfragen. Das ist sehr positiv, weil die eigentlich Software auf dem Server nciht mein Problem ist :D
<Obererpel> Moin Moin!
<xi_> kann mir jemand sagen warum befehl groups andere gruppen listet als groups <user> ???
<Obererpel> Ich hätte mal eine Frage: Mir war so, als hätte ich vor Jahren mal gelesen, dass es möglich ist, Geräte direkt über das Netzwerk verfügbar zu machen. Ist dem so? Ein Kumpel baut sich zurzeit einen reprap zusammen, mir kam die idee, dass man das Teil doch an einem kleinen rechner anschließst und die schnittstelle /dev/ttyusb0 dann über das Netzwerk zur verfügung stellt.
<dadrc> xi_, tut es bei mir nicht. groups <user> schreibt nur einmal den Nutzer davor
<LetoThe2nd> Obererpel: könnte man bestimmt irgendwie was schnitzen, aber fertig zusammenklickbar IMHO nichts.
<Obererpel> LetoThe2nd: Zusammenklickbar hätte ich auch nie erwartet, mir geht es nur darum, ob es grundsätzlich möglich ist. Schließlich werden die Geräte ja als Datei abgebildet und Dateien lassen sich via NFS im Netzwerk teilen.
<xi_> dadrc: wo kann ich den fehler suchen?
<LetoThe2nd> Obererpel: das buzzword ist schon eher serial over tcp/ip oder ähnlich. das devicenode direkt irgendwie freigeben schreit nach ärger.
<dadrc> xi_, pack mal die Ausgabe in einen Pastebin, bitte. 
<Obererpel> LetoThe2nd: Inwiefern ärger?
<LetoThe2nd> Obererpel: insofern ärger als dass es einfach nicht funktioniert. ein device node sieht zwar aus wie eine datei, aber es ist hlat trotzdem keine.
<xi_> dadrc: [paste:406592:groups]
<Obererpel> okay
<dadrc> xi_, bitte mit Link, es gibt ca. 1000000 Pastebins im Internet
<xi_> dadrc: ja ok http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406592/
<kubine> Title: groups › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Obererpel> LetoThe2nd: Dann würde es mit der Partition eines USB-Sticks /dev/sdb1 auch nicht gehen, sondern nur, wenn ich diesen lokal mounte und das verzeichnis dann freigebe?
<LetoThe2nd> Obererpel: geeeeeeeenau
<dadrc> xi_, seltsam. Guck mal in /etc/group
<dadrc> Das ist, soweit ich weiß, ausschlaggebend
<xi_> hab ich schon geguckt da steht richtig
<Obererpel> LetoThe2nd: okay, danke, dann ist es wahrscheinlich klüger, den reprap über einen kleinen webserver steuerbar zu machen
<dadrc> seit der Änderung mal aus- und eingeloggt?
<xi_> nur beim zugriff auf die musik gruppe kann ich nix machen
<LetoThe2nd> Obererpel: mit absoluter sicherheit. (damit möchte ich das thema dann auch gern abschliessen, weils nicht wirklich was mit ubuntu zu tun hat soweit ich sehen kann.)
<xi_> ein sehr schöner Ubuntu 11.10 bug :(
<deem> xi_: nicht wirklich. bei mir listen beide befehle die exakt gleichen gruppen
<deem> xi_: wie hast du denn deinen nutzer diesen anderen gruppen hinzugefügt?
<xi_> sudo usermod -aG <gr> <us>
<Obererpel> LetoThe2nd: Na klar hat das mit Ubuntu zu tun, schließlich verweisen die in den reprap-Anleitungen immer auf Ubuntu ;D
<Obererpel> Aber trotzdem danke soweit
<xi_> na mal sehen wie ich das gefix bekomme
<deem> xi_: ich finde ja adduser <user> <gruppe> schöner, aber kA ob das so der ubuntu-way ist, den du da eingeschlagen hast
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Ich versuche gerade "texlive-base" unter ubuntu 10.04 zu installieren, bekomme aber eine Fehlermeldung "fmtutil-sys failed. Output has been stored in /tmp/fmtutil.W2FtPeCy"
<yogg> Im unteren teil der Datei steht folgendes drinnen: "http://paste.pocoo.org/show/566026/"
<kubine> Title: Page Not Found | LodgeIt! (at paste.pocoo.org)
<yogg> In den dort angebenen logfiles konte ich aber keine Fehler finden.   Hat eventuell wer ne Idee wie ich das beheben kann
<nibbler_> yogg, wie installierst du das denn?
<yogg> apt-get install texlive-base
<yogg> eigentlich wollte ich ja "apt-get install tex-common" installieren, aber "texlive-base" ist eine abhängigkeit und die will eben nicht
<yogg> ist übrigends ein ubnutu 10.04.4 mit allen updates
<nibbler_> yogg, keine ahnung, sorry :/
<yogg> np   werds schon noch finden ^^
<yogg> PANIC: unprotected error in call to Lua API (zlib library version does not match - header: 1.2.3.3, library: 1.2.5)
<yogg> jetzt weiß ich zumindest mal was schief geht
<nibbler_> yogg, hast die header von hand installiert?
<nibbler_> yogg, oder nicht erstmal nen update/upgrade gmacht
<yogg> nein alles aus der paketverwaltung     update/upgrade ist schon gelaufen ja
<nibbler_> yogg, irgendwelche ppas, weil im repo is zlib1g und zlib1g-dev beide  1.2.3.4
<yogg> interesant   dpkg -l zeigt mir auch an "1:1.2.3.3.dfsg-15ubuntu1"    ich versuch mal eine neu isntallation
<yogg> ich hab jetzt 3 10.04.4 Installationen durchgesehen welche alle auf dem aktuellesten stand sind und auch extra nochmal update/upgrade gemacht. Da ist aber überall  ii  zlib1g 1:1.2.3.3.dfsg-15ubuntu1" drauf
<yogg> stimmen meine sourcen für 10.04 nicht? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/566065/
<kubine> Title: Paste #566065 | LodgeIt! (at paste.pocoo.org)
<nibbler_> yogg, vllt is der bug im paket
<bullgard4> 'man apt-cache': "blaue Linien sind Pre-depends, grüne Linien sind Konflikte." Was versteht man unter »Pre-depends«? 
<yogg> hab mir die sources list aus dem wiki geholt. damit bekomm ich auch nur "1:1.2.3.3.dfsg-15ubuntu1"
<yogg> mal sehen ob ich nen workarround dafür finde
<deem> bullgard4: vorherige abhängigkeiten? also abhängigkeiten von früheren versionen oder abhängigkeiten von benötigten paketen.
<bullgard4> deem: "Abhängigkeiten von benötigten Paketen" heißen »Depends«.
<deem> bullgard4: nicht die benötigten pakete als abhängigkeit. ich meine die eigenen abhängigkeiten der abhängigkeiten
<bullgard4> aha
<dadrc> yogg, apt-cache policy zlib1g?
<yogg> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/566070/
<kubine> Title: Paste #566070 | LodgeIt! (at paste.pocoo.org)
<yogg> hab grade nachgesehen muss eigentlich ein bug sein. "texlive-base" hengt ab von "luatex" das wiederum hengt ab von "zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)"
<yogg> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/texlive-base    (abhängigkeiten)
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Details of package texlive-base in lucid (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<yogg> es gibt aber nur 1.2.3.3 für 10.0.4
<yogg> da ist scheinbar was schief gelaufen
<subz3r0> hi
<subz3r0> wenn ich was installiert habe mit nem .deb paket, wie aktuallisiere ich das programm dann? Einfach das neue .deb downloaden und per doppelklick das softwarecenter starten damit?
<subz3r0> wollte von virtualbox die neuste version installieren. allerdings rödel das softwarecenter schon minuten vor sich hin...
<subz3r0> "rödelt"
<ppq> ja
<ppq> aber ich würde es im terminal mit 'sudo dpkg -i paket.deb' installieren
<ppq> dann siehst du was sache ist
<ppq> du kannst auch das virtualbox repository einbinden
<subz3r0> ahh, super. das wäre die nächste frage gewesen wie ich es mit der shell mache :)
<ppq> wie das geht. steht auf virtualbox.org unter download
<subz3r0> hab ich wohl überlesen. werd es dann so machen. danke ppq
<ppq> keine ursache
<subz3r0> ppq, das mit den trunk versions? dachte immer das sind daily builds und keine stable?
<subz3r0> steht nur: svn switch --relocate \ .... etc...
<subz3r0> oder seh ich den wald mal wieder vor lauter bäumen nicht?
<ppq> öhm?
<ppq> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<kubine> Title: Linux_Downloads – Oracle VM VirtualBox (at www.virtualbox.org)
<ppq> deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian oneiric contrib # für 11.10
<kubine> Title: Index of /virtualbox/debian/ (at download.virtualbox.org)
<ppq> befolg einfach die anleitung dort
<subz3r0> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<kubine> Title: Downloads – Oracle VM VirtualBox (at www.virtualbox.org)
<subz3r0> da find ich nix von erklärungen :)
<subz3r0> hatte ich wohl die falsche dl-page ;)
<subz3r0> vielen dank nomma
<yogg> kann mir bitte wer sagen wie ich einen bugreport für ubuntu erstelle ohne grafische oberfläche? "report a bug" schickt mich immer aufs wiki und da steht beschrieben wie ich mit dem gui tool "ubuntu-bug" einen report erstelle.
<yogg> Auf nem server ist das aber schlecht
<dadrc> yogg, apport-clie
<dadrc> sorry, apport-cli
<yogg> danke
<ubuntu> hallo, ich hoffe ihr köönnt mir helfen... ich habe einesd karte die mit meiner sony kamera formatiert wurde... die kann nun werder unter windows noch unter ubuntu gelesen werden. gparted zeigt "file system: Unknown". ich habe mit dd eine sicherung erstellt dann habe ich mit testdisk eine analyse durchgeführt dort steht: bad relative sector, no partition is bootable und structure: ok
<ubuntu> was kann ich tun um die partition wieder herzustellen?
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu: du kannst mit photorec z.b. drauf losgehenund schauen ob aus dem image was zu holen ist. aber verlassen kann man sich da natürlich auch nicht drauf.
<ubuntu> ich kann photrec nicht installieren
<LetoThe2nd> "weil"?
<ubuntu> es im software center nicht gefunden wird
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu: lesen, lesen, lesen.... http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung?highlight=photorec#Dateien-aus-Image-extrahieren
<kubine> Title: Datenrettung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ubuntu> gibt es nicht irgendeine möglichkeit die partition zu reparieren? das wiederhestellen hat zwar geklappt aber die daten sind alle umbennant worden das ist ne menge arbeit alles zurück zu bennenen 
<k1l_> ich würde erstmal retten was da an daten übrig ist.
<LetoThe2nd> nö. wenn testdisk nichts zusammenbringt, dann leb damit. (kurz und bündig.)
<ubuntu> was passiert wenn ich mit gparted format fat32 wähle? gehen hierbei die daten auch verloren?
<LetoThe2nd> natürlich.
<k1l_> wenn du die formatierst? klar ist dann alles weg
<magerquark> ubuntu, psate mal die ausgabe von testdisk 
<LetoThe2nd> !paste > ubuntu 
<kubine>  ubuntu: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<ubuntu> das werde ich sofort tun 
<ubuntu> die wiederherstellung läuft im moment noch 
<ubuntu> hab das terminal bereits geschlossen deshalb werde ich testdisk gleich nocheinmal ausführen
<ubuntu> [paste:406597:test disk]
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu: den ganzen link, bitte.
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406597/
<kubine> Title: test disk › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ubuntu> war das so wichtig?
<ubuntu> richtig 
<ubuntu> meinte ich 
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu: rein vom pasten her: ja :)
<ubuntu> ^^
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406602/
<kubine> Title: Testdisk 2 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ubuntu> kann man mit dd eine sicherung der daten ohne partitionstabelle erstellen dann die sdkarte formatieren und mit dd wieder bespielen?
<LetoThe2nd> jein.
<LetoThe2nd> ich sags mal so - mit nem hexeditor ist viel möglich. mit deinem kenntnisstand: nein.
<nibbler_> ubuntu: ja lar
<nibbler_> ubuntu: aber cat und cp gehen grad so gut ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> steh halt einfach dazu dass du das ding demoliert hast, und das umbenennen und sichten der geretteten daten ist halt dein lernen-durch-schmerz-reiz das nächste mal a) aufzupassen b) rechtzeitig backups zu machen.
<LetoThe2nd> nibbler_: es bringt halt einfach nichts wenn ich dann n vermutlich annähernd intakte partitionstabelle hab, die fats da drin aber trotzdem demoliert sind.
<p01nt3r> war das die photorec-geschichte, mit der sd-karte, von gestern abend?
<k1l_> bingo
<p01nt3r> schon testdisk drüber laufen lassen?
<ubuntu> ja
<tic66> Hallo, bei mir kommt bei jedem Start bevor ich das luks Passwort eingeben muss für ca 10 Sekunden die Meldung "error no video mode activated", danach bootet er normal. Was heist das für mich?
<exoplanet> Gibt es unterschiede zwischen Gnome und KDE Mülleimer?
<bullgard6> exoplanet: Ja, die sind unterschiedlich implementiert.
<Der_Held> nabend
<exoplanet> bullgard6, gibts ne schicke Gegenüberstellung die das Erklärt?
<bullgard6> exoplanet: Weiß ich nicht.
<Der_Held> Hallo, ich nutzte ubuntu 10.04 64 bit mit 4 GB Speicher.Unter Ressourcen des Systemmonitors verbrate ich angeblich 1,3 GB Speicher, aber free -m sagt mir ich verbrauche gerade 3GB Speicher..  wieso diese Differenz?  
<LetoThe2nd> Der_Held: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<kubine> Title: Help! Linux ate my RAM! (at www.linuxatemyram.com)
<LupusE> hi
<Der_Held> ah... geil.... danke!!
<exoplanet> uuih, ist ja geul, gleich mal bookmarken
<socket> hey guys, someone translated the interface of some web application i'm working on into german. the problem is that translator does not use computers so much so i'm afraid the tech language (words like login/logut) is off. does anyone have a few minutes to go through the website and have a look ?
<LetoThe2nd> socket: same answer as last time. -> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<socket> LetoThe2nd: got no answer there, is that a big issue if the question will be asked here ?
<socket> we're all dot.org after all
<LetoThe2nd> socket: it is plainly not acceptable. if you got answer there - sorry, but its not an ubuntu topic and therefore not wanted here.
<LetoThe2nd> socket: try it there again, people also change there are busy/not busy etc.
<socket> i will, thanks
<kevin_> Hallo, wie kann ich die Systemzeit anpassen, zur Zeit ist es bei mir auf einem Server 19:23 habe die Region bereits auf Europa und Germany gesetzt.
<dAnjou> ein frage, ohne dass ich helfen kann/will: kannst du root?
<k1l_> kevin_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Systemzeit  3. befehl dort mit tzdata
<kubine> Title: Systemzeit › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kevin_> Local time is now:      Thu Mar 15 20:29:10 CET 2012.
<kevin_> Universal Time is now:  Thu Mar 15 19:29:10 UTC 2012.
<kevin_> die untere stimmt nicht danach immer noch so 
<kevin_> tzdata command not found
<kevin_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata  geh
<kevin_> t aber die zeit nicht :D
<sdx23> aber sicher stimmt die. Wikipedia: UTC.
<kevin_> hmm, aber wie setze ich diese auf cet?
<k1l_> kevin_: in deutschland ist es 20:30 also passte es doch
<k1l_> kevin_: gar nicht
<k1l_> kevin_: das ist die utc, ab der rechnet jeder in seine zeitzone um
<kevin_> ja aber die serverausgabe liefert 19:29
<sdx23> kevin_: Nicht. Lies den Wiki-Artikel.
<k1l_> kevin_: dann denk nochmal nach und benutze meinen vorgschlagenen befehl um deine  zeitzone einzustellen
<kevin_> habe den sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata  auf europa berlin gestellt?
<k1l_> kevin_: was sagt: date
<kevin_> 20:34 passt auch, aber meine website liefert die stunde vorher zeit
<k1l_> dann sag deiner website, dass sie nicht die utc sondern die cet nehmen soll
<kevin_> gut, danke.
<dAnjou> was bedeutet "[d]eine website liefert"?
<dAnjou> wie holst du die uhrzeit?
<dAnjou> man kann in jedem fall serverseitig die uhrzeit umrechnen und dann ausliefern
<kevin_> problem gelöst, habe apache2 mal neu gestartet
<Obererpel> Moin Moin
<m0ng> nabend
<Obererpel> Wenn die md5-Summe einer Iso richtig ist, ist doch davon auszugehen, dass sämtliche dateien, die darauf enthalten sind, ebenfalls heil sind oder?
<Obererpel> es sei denn, beim packen ist etwas schiefgelaufen
<LetoThe2nd> Obererpel: ja
<m0ng> ja so heil, wie sie zu dem zeitpunkt waren, als die md5 erstellt wurde
<LetoThe2nd> Obererpel: eine identische md5 sagt in diesem zusammenhang aus, dass die datei die du hast mit der identisch ist, die der ersteller der summe hatte. nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
<Obererpel> okay, kann dann jemand bestätigen, dass auf der lubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso eine fehlerhafte datei .\casper\filesystem.squashfs liegt?
<LetoThe2nd> Obererpel: mehr als unwahrscheinlich. wenn, dann such mal auf launchpad.net nach nem passenden bug, aber in 19 von 20 fällen ist eher dein system schuld, bzw. die gebrannte cd.
<Obererpel> okay
<Obererpel> ich prüf das nochmal
<m0ng> was kommt denn für ein fehler
<m0ng> https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=filesystem.squashfs&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#hl=de&client=ubuntu&hs=dzH&channel=fs&sclient=psy-ab&q=filesystem.squashfs+failed&oq=filesystem.squashfs+failed&aq=f&aqi=g-L2g-vL1&aql=&gs_sm=3&gs_upl=27108l29150l1l29301l7l3l0l4l4l0l108l240l2.1l7l0&gs_l=serp.3..0i19l2j0i15i19.27108l29150l1l29301l7l3l0l4l4l0l108l240l2j1l7l0.&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=f829b9a35d28ba&biw=1115&bih=752
<kubine> Title: filesystem.squashfs - Google Search (at www.google.com)
<Obererpel> Okay, ich habe eine iso mit korrekter prüfsumme mit 7-zip entpackt und die md5.txt mit Checksum Control überprüfen lassen, dabei spuckt er mir einen fehler bei oben genannter datei aus.
<silvermir> hallo ich war hier vorhin wegen der defekten sd karte unter dem namen ubuntu. nachdem ich mit tesdisk kein erfolg hatte und auch ein paar anderen versuchen hatte ich die nase voll und habe einfach chkdsk (windows) über die karte laufen lassen... nach exakt 3 sek war die karte wieder vollständig dar... wollte mich trottzdem nochmal bei euch bedanken und ganz herzlich bei p01nt3r 
<Obererpel> der anlass des überprüfens war, dass ich mir lubuntu mit dem linux live usb creator erstellt habe und jedes mal die installation vom stick auf meinen laptop stehen bleibt
<m0ng> such mal nach filesystem.squashfs failed. da scheint es öfter fehler zu geben
<Obererpel> hmm, okay
<m0ng> ich nehm für sowas immer das hier http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<kubine> Title: UNetbootin - Homepage and Downloads (at unetbootin.sourceforge.net)
<m0ng> kannst es ja mal damit versuchen
<Obererpel> kann das der grund dafür sein, dass apt-get update hängen bleibt?
<k1l_> Obererpel: benenn doch mal deine eigentliches problem samt fehlermeldung
<LetoThe2nd> was hat das nun miteinander zu tun?
<Obererpel> k1l_: Problem: jedes mal, wenn ich lubuntu installiere, hängt er bei "hole datei 54". Wenn ich diesen schritt überspringe und ins fertige system boote, funktioniert apt-get update nicht, er endet bei 99% [Suche nach Kopfdaten]
<Obererpel> deswegen wollte ich mal den stick und das image überprüfen und das kam dabei raus
<k1l_> Obererpel: endet?
<k1l_> das kann einfach schonmal etwas dauern
<Obererpel> 10 Minuten?
<Obererpel> ohne was zu machen?
<k1l_> kommt auf den server an
<LetoThe2nd> klingt schon eher nach flaky/slow network
<bekks> Obererpel: Ja, kann vorkommen.
<Obererpel> hab von den deutschen servern auf die haptserver geschaltet
<Obererpel> und zu verschiedenen tageszeiten probiert
<Obererpel> und netzwerk läuft subjektiv schnell
<bekks> Du kannst die Verbindungen im Internet aber nicht beurteilen. ;)
<k1l_> habe hier nur die unstable und da hab ich in letzter zeit auch schon mal 3min gewartet
<LetoThe2nd> ich würds jetzt im moment mal "uneinheitliches fehlerbild nennen"
<Obererpel> jo
<m0ng> wäre ja mal interessant zu wissen, was "datei 54" ist
<Obererpel> ich mach einfach nochmal ein apt-get update und schau, ob sich was tut
<Obererpel> hab ich mir auch gedacht^^ m0ng
<k1l_> man kann ja auch mal installieren ohne die updates zu ziehen
<m0ng> muss man ja irgendwie rauskriegen ^^
<Obererpel> hab den haken eigentlich auch deaktiviert
<bekks> Einfach das NEtzwerkkabel ziehen vor der Installation.
<LetoThe2nd> wenn lokalisierung aktiviert ist, zieh er immer zumindest die sprachdateien.
<Obererpel> joa, ich probier nochmal einfach
<Der_Held> problem hatte ich auch schonmal beim vaio netbook... loesung von bekks hat es dann gebracht
<Obererpel> so 98% [Warten auf Kopfzeilen]
<Obererpel> es hat sich was getan, lustigerweise ist er jetzt nur noch bei 95%
<bekks> Dann warte :)
<jokrebel> Obererpel: Das kennt man doch von Fortschrittsbalken (und deren Prozentangaben) zu genüge. Von 0-99 dauert machmal genausolange wie von 99-100 :-)
<Obererpel> jokrebel: jop, oder bei 100% nochmal 2 Minuten verweilen
<Obererpel> Aber ich glaube, es geht voran, da sind schon mehr zeilen als vorhin
<Obererpel> ich hasse es, von besserwissern umgeben zu sein ;D
<jokrebel> Obererpel: Apropos Besserwisser; solche Sachen/Randbemerkungen/ect. die nichts mit dem eigentliche Support zu tun haben wären eher was für #ubuntu-de-offtopic  ;-þ
<spidertux> hallo zusammen o/
 * spidertux 's ubuntu hat schwierigkeiten den light dm diplay manager zu starten
 * exoplanet weiß natürlich dank Zauberkugel 3.0 (debianbasiert) genau was "schwierigkeiten" [sic!] heißt.
<spidertux> sorry, für meine ungenaue fehlerbeschreibung
<spidertux> nach dem booten von ubuntu, kommt nur eine shell, ohne eingabezeile im tty7...dort werden die ausgeführten operationen angezeigt. und da steht eben *starting Light DM Display Manager [fail] aber besser sollt3e da in den eckigen klammern ein [ok] stehn
<p01nt3r> spidertux, was sagt /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<p01nt3r> falls du noch nicht neu gestartet hast....
<spidertux> schon dreimal neugestartet, aber nicht seit es das anzeigt
<p01nt3r> na dann zeig mal her den inhalt der datei (bitte nopasten)
<spidertux> geht ja kaum, es zu kopieren
<p01nt3r> spidertux, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<p01nt3r> spidertux, pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<p01nt3r> dann den link hier her
<spidertux> mal wieder ungenau beschrieben: ich bin auf einem anderen pc on
<spidertux> mit windows 2000
<exoplanet> 1. auf anderem pc in konsole
<exoplanet> 2. dort elinks o.ä
<exoplanet> 3. in nopaste pasten
<exoplanet> 4. im irc linken
<p01nt3r> spidertux, den link kannste doch abschreiben ^^
<spidertux> da steht ein link , den man besuchen sollte :D
<p01nt3r> spidertux, was war eig. dass der lightdm nicht mehr startet? was geändert? anderer treiber etc.?
<p01nt3r> spidertux, evtl. prop. treiber installiert und dann ein kernel-update erfahren?
<spidertux> aber mein problem is eher, dass da steht: no devices detected und dann fatal server error: no sreens found
<p01nt3r> ja das hängt doch alles damit zusammen xD
<p01nt3r> kannst mal ein "lspci | grep -i vga" machen
<spidertux> geändert eigentlich nichts weiter an den treibern auch nichts...nur hatta ich des problem ähnlich schonmal, nachem ich einen treiber installiert hatte...danach musste ich mein ubuntu neu aufsetzen
<p01nt3r> kommt auf den treiber an...
<p01nt3r> aber das sollte eig. nicht notwendig sein
<p01nt3r> spidertux, die meldung kommt daher, dass keine display-device gefunden wurde, und infolge dessen auch kein bildschirm gefunden werden konnte.
<spidertux> mein problem ist außerdem, dass ich einen dell l501x habe, mit intel hd graphics und zusätzlich noch ne nvidia geforce 420m
<p01nt3r> basiert beides auf fehlerhafter konfiguration des grafikkarten-treibers
<p01nt3r> ich fürchte, wenn du uns keine infos zu deinem mom. system gibst, kommen wir da nicht weiter-
<k1l_> spidertux: dann willst du die bumblebee angucken, dass das nvidia optimus nachmacht
<k1l_> !nvidia > spidertux 
<spidertux> wie genau meinstu das jetz? p01nt3r
<k1l_> ey, bot. wasn los
<k1l_> !grafikkarten_nvidia > spidertux 
<kubine>  spidertux: Informationen zu Grafikkarten/Nvidia finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<p01nt3r> spidertux, z.b. meine ich damit uns sowas mitzuteilen wie die ausgabe von "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE" o.ä.
<bekks> Useless use of cat.
<p01nt3r> spidertux, und pastebinit gibt das so herrlich kurz aus, dass man es auf nem zettel abschreiben und hier eintippen kann(link)-
<bekks> grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<p01nt3r> oder besser: grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<p01nt3r> bekks, (er sitzt an nem anderen rechner)
<spidertux> sorry, ich bin neu bei ubuntu/ überhaupt linux und kenn mich noch nich zu 1005 aus
<p01nt3r> deshalb schreiben wir es dir ja auch :-)
<Obererpel> ist das normal, wenn beim apt-get update einige (standard)quellen ein 404 liefern?
<p01nt3r> Obererpel, zeitweise kann da schonmal ein server down sein.
<Obererpel> p01nt3r: heißt 404 nicht, der server ist da, allerdings findet er die datei nciht, die angefordert wurde?^^
<spidertux> paste.ubuntu.com/885505/
<p01nt3r> Obererpel, jo, dann werden evtl. dateien erneuert
<p01nt3r> oder verschoben oder oder oder xD
<Obererpel> p01nt3r: okay... wird schon^^
<p01nt3r> spidertux, da fehlt was 
<spidertux> ja, nur weiß ich nich, wie ich des machen soll D:
<spidertux> * :D
<p01nt3r> spidertux, geht schon
<p01nt3r> aber
<p01nt3r> das half nicht wirklich.
<spidertux> kann das vllt am befehl liegen?
<Obererpel> btw: ich hab das updaten vor fast ner stunde gestartet, die internetverbindung ist (eigentlich) stabil bei >20Mbit, ich hab apt-get update als befehl in erinnerung, der nach ner sekunde abgearbeitet ist. Habt ihr ähnliche erfahrungen?
<p01nt3r> spidertux, wenn du ihn wie hier gezeigt eingetippt hast, nicht.
<p01nt3r> spidertux, lies mal im wiki -> ubuntuusers,de
<p01nt3r> ,=.
<spidertux> ich tippe nochmal
<p01nt3r> spidertux, auch /var/log/messages könnte interessant sein.
<spidertux> paste.ubuntu.com/885513/
<p01nt3r> spidertux, oder /var/log/syslog
<spidertux> syslog: paste.ubuntu.com/885514/
<p01nt3r> spidertux, dann aber eher in der form: grep fail /var/log/messages oder grep error /var/log/messages
<justux> hallo, gibts nen shell-befehl um die arbeitsfläche zu wechseln?
<p01nt3r> bzw. grep fail /var/log/messages | pastebinit
<dadrc> justux, `xdotool set_desktop` kann sowas
<dadrc> Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das mit Compiz funktioniert, das ist da gerne etwas etwas eigen
<dadrc> Aber mit xdotool kannst du ansonsten auch Tastenkombinationen senden, damit sollte es auf jeden Fall gehen
<spidertux> p01nt3r: es existiert kein verzeichnis namens messages
<spidertux> 58888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888
<p01nt3r> spidertux, messages ist eine datei, kein verz. - lass mal hinten den "/" weg
<spidertux> sorry :/
<spidertux> p01nt3r: da is kein / 
<justux> dadrc, sieht gut aus. danke!
<p01nt3r> spidertux, gibts wohl da nicht mehr, dann nimm die syslog
<spidertux> syslog: paste.ubuntu.com/885514/
<p01nt3r> glaube nicht, dass die meldung damit was zu tun hat.
<k1l_> das ist der wlan treiber imho
<p01nt3r> jo
<spidertux> ehm, wasa?
<spidertux> *      -a
<p01nt3r> spidertux, paste nochmal deine /etc/X11/xorg.conf (falls eine da ist)
<p01nt3r> komisch, dass so gut wie keine meldung da ist.
<spidertux> kannstu mir den ganauen befehl hinschreiben?
<bekks> Die Datei heisst /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<p01nt3r> bekks, die hatten wir schon, lies mit.
<p01nt3r> spidertux, als allheilmittel wird immer angepriesen, den XServer neu zu konfigurieren mittels "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<spidertux> hälst du das für sinnvoll p01nt3r?
<k1l_> nutzt er denn überhaupt welchen treiber?
<k1l_> weil er hat ja 2 grakas und da gibts immer probleme
<p01nt3r> spidertux, mir persönlich hat das noch nicht geholfen^^
<k1l_> deswegen ja auch mein hinweis erstmal das optimus vernünftig einzurichten, bevor man an den symptomen doktort
<p01nt3r> macht auch sinn, k1l
<spidertux> k1l_: ja, nur hab ich keinen blassen schimmer, wie man da was eintirichten soll
<k1l_> weil je nach hardware nutzt er da die intel oder die nvidia.
<spidertux> *einrichten
<k1l_> !grafikkarten_nvidia > spidertux 
<kubine>  spidertux: Informationen zu Grafikkarten/Nvidia finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<k1l_> die technologie heisst nvidia optimus und der linux treiber bumblebee
<p01nt3r> spidertux, bzw.: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/Nvidia_Optimus
<kubine> Title: Nvidia Optimus › Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<p01nt3r> so leute, haut rein, mir reichts für heute.
<spidertux> ok...mir brummt grad der schädel und es ist sicher nicht hilfreich jetzt zu schlafen, wenn mir andere leute helfen wollen, aber ich muss morgen wieder früh raus...will sich morgen jmnd nochmal erbarmen?
<spidertux> n8  zusammen o/
<Fuchs> nachti
<petri> Ich nutze seit langem natty (11.04) auf meinem eeepc. Seit ein paar Tagen erscheint bei jedem systemstart die Laufwerksprüfung. Wo kann ich das abschalten?
<lordi> auch wenn du's durchlaufen lässt?
<petri> lordi, ja natürlich lasse ich das durchlaufen - bin ja ne Frau ;-)
<lordi> ^^ argument...
<petri> lordi, ich bekome ne 
<k1l_> petri: eigentlich sollte das nur alle X starts passieren, oder bei fehlern
<petri> Anzeige das ich mit Taste C alles beenden kann, ich drücke aber nicht !
<petri> k1l_,  von Fehlern wird aber nichts angezeigt. Wo stände denn das?
<k1l_> petri: im dmesg oder syslog
<petri> ich habe mal die Systemprüfung durchlaufen lassen. da steht dann passed in grün
<k1l_> unter /var/log/
<petri> k1l_,  var log sagt mir nichts. ich kann den Systemprotokollbetrachter aufrufen. 
<petri> es gibt dmesg und demesg.0 was suche ich denn da?
<lordi> petri, wie alt ist das notebook?
<k1l_>  /var/log ist ein verzeichnis, dort liegen alle logdateien des systems. du kannst auch mal die datei dmesg hochladen/nopasten, dann können die leute hier mal draufgucken
<k1l_> !nopaste
<kubine> k1l_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<petri> ?? ein eeepc 1000h
<lordi> petri, wann hast du ihn gekauft.. :-)
<petri> lordi,  wofür ist das denn wichtig? ich denke mal so 2-3 Jahre ist er alt.
<lordi> vllt ist die motherboard-batterie leer
<k1l_> eher nicht.
<petri> lordi und dann? DAS ist dann der Grund warum immer wieder die Laufwerke getestet werden???
<k1l_> so ohne logs oder fehlermeldungen ist das halt nur raten
<petri> Eigentlich möchte ich das nur abschalten (oder meinetwegen alle paar wochen ausführen)
<lordi> ansonsten kannst du das autom. prüfung auch mal probeweise komplett abschalten
<k1l_> petri: das sollte nur alle paar wochen stattfinden, es sei denn es erkennt fehler und will die behben
<petri> k1l_,  ja, nach was muss ich denn nun schauen in den logs und wie schalte ich es denn probeweise ab? 
<bekks> Oder einfach mal in den Logs schauen, was los ist.
<k1l_> petri: deswegen frage ich die ganze zeit nach den logs. wenn du es nur abschalten willst aber einen ausfall riskieren willst dann ist das deine entscheidung
<k1l_> petri: so ohne fehlermeldung oder logs kann das zig gründe haben. deswegen kommt man so nicht weiter
<petri> k1l_, ja, aber du sagst mir leider nicht wie oder was ich dort suchen muss. Mein Mann ist leider krank, den kann ich nicht fragen
<k1l_> petri: das steht nicht drin: hier hingucken, hier ist was kaputt. das sind technische fehlermeldungen. deswegen bitte den inhalt nopasten oder selber gucken
<petri> k1l_, Du hast das verzeichnis var/log erwähnt. Das hat google auch schon getan. Da sind aber 50 Dateien drin. Die kann ich unmöglich alle durchschauen
<k1l_> petri: da ist die von mir mehrfach genannte datei "dmesg". deren inhalt bitte nopasten
<k1l_> !nopaste > petri 
<kubine>  petri: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<petri> k1l_,  so etwa? [paste:406617:dmesg logdatei]
<k1l_> am besten den kompletten link
<petri> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406617/
<kubine> Title: dmesg logdatei › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> petri: ok, kannst du mal nen die ausgabe von einem "mount" im terminal nopasten?
<petri> k1l_, ich versuche das mal....
<petri> k1l_, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406622/ bitte schön. 
<kubine> Title: mount › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<petri> k1l_, btw. danke, das hier so spät und trotzdem schnell geholfen wird!
<k1l_> petri: also so sieht das für mich erstmal nicht nach einem fehler aus. ist das bei jedem boot? wie oft schon?
<k1l_> also sowas wie: seit den letzten 20 boots jedes mal?
<petri> k1l_, mindestens seit 1 Monat. Und ich starte den Rechner min. 2 mal am Tag. Und ja, es kommt jedes mal.
<petri> und es kommt nie eine fehlermeldung, sondern der rechner startet ganz normal 
<k1l_> da ist doch noch nen win drauf, oder? vlt das mal starten, falls die partition einen knacks hat und ubuntu deswegen immer meckert
<petri> k1l_,  dieses media/trekstor teil ist normalerweise nicht angeschlossen.
<k1l_> dachte jetzt wegen den mehreren partitionen auf dem asus
<petri> k1l_, ja es ist ein Windows auf dem Rechner. das meldet ebenfalls keine Fehler. Dort wird allerdings auch kein Test gestartet
<petri> k1l_,  das Windows brauche ich allerdings so gut wie nie. ( vielleicht 1 mal im Monat.) ich habe für den Notfall virtual windows
<petri> gibt es denn keinen Abschaltbefehl für diesen Test? Ich weiss ja gar nicht wo das überhaupt gestartet wird.
<k1l_> sudo dumpe2fs -h /dev/sda5 | grep -i "mount count"       << in ein terminal eingeben und ausgabe wieder nopasten bitte
<petri> k1l_,  http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406627/
<kubine> Title: mountcount › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> ok, also die einstellung besagt, dass er alle 34 diese partition checken soll, und es gerade gemacht hat
<k1l_> petri: wenn du es abstellen willst dann gemäß hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateisystemcheck#berpruefung-abstellen
<kubine> Title: Dateisystemcheck › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<petri> k1l_, und ich habe gerade nach der dump2fs gegoogled und habe die zeile sudo tune2fs -l /dev/sdaX | grep -i "check"  eingegeben
<petri> danach wird der nächste Test im September gemacht?? 
<k1l_> nein
<Sysopa> Ihr lieben, eine kurze Frage: Poulsbo unter 12.04 soll gehen (geht auch) mit dem psb_gfx Treiber, der aber blockiert wird von dem poulsbo Treiber, laut anleitung soll man den blacklisten:
<Sysopa> edit file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and add line
<Sysopa> blacklist poulsbo
<k1l_> sdaX gibt es gar nicht
<bekks> Und Support für 12.04 hier auch nicht :)
<Sysopa> das hilft aber nicht, der poulsbo Treiber wird TROTZ Blacklist geladen
<petri> ja natürlich mit der 5 drin ;-)
<Sysopa> bekks: *grummel*
<k1l_> petri: und einfach was eingeben ist nicht so gut, wenn man nicht weiss was es macht. das listet nur das gleiche auf was ich eben abgefragt habe
<k1l_> petri: schau in dem von mir verlinkten wiki artikel, dort steht, wie du das abstellst, oder umstellst
<lordi> petri, kannst ja versuchsweise mal ganz abschalten. aber ich vermute, dass er trotzdem weiterhin immer überprüft
<petri> gut, werde ich mal lesen. allerdings ist 34 mal booten ja ganz in ordnung. Leider passiert es aber jedes mal.
<Sysopa> ok, ich korrigiere meine Frage: wo zum Teufel ist der poulsbo Treiber in Grub2 eingetragen, damit er in der initrd geladen wird?
<bekks> Sysopa: Es gibt trotzdem keinen Support für 12.04 hier ;)
<bekks> Sysopa: Dafür gibt es #ubuntu+1 und #ubuntu-de+1
<Sysopa> die kannte ich nichtmal, aber ok
<Azrooth> hallo sash_
<k1l_> Azrooth: wenn du dein problem öffentlicht schilderst könnten vlt auch andere helfen
<Azrooth> k1l_: ja, aber ich hab schon mit ihm darüber geschrieben
<Azrooth> suche eine möglichkeit, mit ubuntu flash videos wie sie bei lecturio usw. angeboten werden, downloaden und abspeichern zu können
<k1l_> Azrooth: und wenn er 4 wochen im urlaub ist? willst du dann jeden tag vergeblich hier auflaufen? :)
<k1l_> Azrooth: da nimmst du am besten eines der vielen download tools oder download addons deines browsers
<Azrooth> k1l_: geht leider nicht so einfach. kannst es ja selbst mal versuchen. gibt ja z.b. auf lecturio auch freie videos, bei denen du das testen könntest. aber vielleicht hab ich ja was falsch gemacht und bei dir gehts.
<Azrooth> hmm
<Azrooth> k1l_: noch da?
<k1l_> ja
<Azrooth> k1l_: also auch keine idee?
<k1l_> naja, das ist ja nicht wirklich ein ubuntu problem. und persönlich sage ich da: kontaktiere die betreiber ob sie die filme anders anbieten
<Azrooth> ok
<Azrooth> schade
<Azrooth> cu
<Zigi> Hiho, habe leider immernoch kein lirc zm funktionieren bekommen. Evtest liefert mittlerweile signale, aber bei irw kommt nichts an. Komm mit meinem Wissen leider nicht mehr weiter :( 
<levu> Hi, wie tausche ich per xmodmap Alt und AltGr?
#ubuntu-de 2012-03-16
<kaphe> moin, wie kann ich vlc videos in vollbild immer auf 16:9 skalieren lassen?
<dAnjou> kaphe: wat?
<dAnjou> soviele geklaute rips mit schwarzen balken drin? ^^
<kaphe> dAnjou: wenn ich in vollbild wechsle soll der mir das immer in 16:9 anzeigen
<kaphe> ?
<kaphe> soll auch noch aufnahmen in 4:3 geben..
<dAnjou> kaphe: guck mal in die einstellungen unter video
<dAnjou> aber mach unten "alle" einstellungen zeigen
<kaphe> dAjou: hab ich schon
<dAnjou> da hast du unter fenstereigenschaften diverse möglichkeiten
<dAnjou> zur not direkt bei vlc fragen
<dAnjou> englischkenntnisse vorausgesetzt
<kaphe> haben die hier nen channel?
<kaphe> np
<dAnjou> kann sein, dass der #videolan heißt
<kaphe> sieht gut aus
<kaphe> danke
<kaphe> weisst du auch noch zufällig wie man sich per taste den desktop anzeigen lassen kann
<kaphe> ;)
<dAnjou> bin ziemlich sicher, dass man sich ne tastenkombi in deiner desktopumgebung anlegen kann
<kaphe> oh ok n add button gibts da ja auch -- doch schon spät xD
<kaphe> kennst du denn den befehl dafür?
<kaphe> einfach "desktop" reicht schonmal nicht
<dAnjou> nö, weiß auch nich, was für ne DE du hast
<kaphe> gnome 2.irgendwas
<dAnjou> tjo, hatte ich auch, jetz aber 3 .. weiß nich mehr
<kaphe> ist auch egal 
<dAnjou> wusste es auch nie, kann aber auch nich mehr nachgucken :P
<kaphe> xD
<kaphe> bin jetzt auch fertig
<kaphe> danke nochmal
<rhumbot> Hallo, ich würde gerne Ubuntu auf meinem Laptop nutzen, muss aber Excel Makros darauf programmieren. Gibt es eine Lösung wie ich das unter Ubuntu kann ?
<koegs> rhumbot: du kannst entweder probieren mit wine deine office-version ans laufen zu kriegen oder direkt ein virtuelles Windows z.B. mit Virtualbox nutzen
<rhumbot> und mit wine funktionieren alle VB funktionalitäten?
<koegs> rhumbot: eine kommerzielle alternative ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CrossOver
<kubine> Title: CrossOver › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> rhumbot: wine ist ein "zwischenprogramm", welches es oftmals ermöglicht windows-programme unter Linux ans laufen zu bringen
<rhumbot> koegs, ja. das bedeutet aber nicht dass alle VisualBasic Funktionalitäten auch wirklich genutzt werden lönnen
<koegs> rhumbot: solange es keine speziellen windows-funktionen sind, sondern innerhalb von office arbeiten, sollte es gehen
<koegs> wie gesagt, eine alternative wäre komplett ein virtuelles windows zu nutzen
<rhumbot> Hat CrossOver Vorteile gegnüber Wine ?
<koegs> CrossOver ist auf bestimmte Programme zugeschnitten und es gibt kommerziellen support
<koegs> wine ist eher allgemein gehalten und man muss in der AppDB schauen ob das gewünscht Programm unterstützt wird
<rhumbot> ok ich schau mir das genauer an. danke.
<sandobal> hallo kennt jemand einen guten Nachrichtenticker für Ubuntu, sollte schon alles eingestellt sein.
<tekkentux> moin ich hab ubuntu hardy server und kriege plötzlich jede nacht ne mail "/etc/cron.daily/apt: could not lock the APT cache" und wenn ich packete installieren will, kommt "comerr-dev: Hängt ab: libc6-dev soll aber nicht installiert werden oder libc-dev"
<tekkentux> woran kann das liegen?
<tekkentux> ich habe keine fremdquellen im system oder so
<bullgard4> tekkentux: Für mich riecht das danach, daß Dein Paketverwaltungssystem nicht in Ordnung ist. 
<bullgard4> tekkentux: Hast Du schon versucht 'sudo apt-get update'?
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.2.1] Warum installiert Ubuntu zwei verschiedene Busyboxes? ubuntu-standard installiert die aus busybox-static, xorg installiert die aus busybox-initramfs.
<bekks> Was ist "ubuntu-standard"?
<nibbler_> xorg installiert eine busybox?
<bullgard4> nibbler_: Ja.
<bekks> bullgard4: Welches Paket meinst du mit "xorg" ganz genau, in welcher genauen Ubuntu-Version?
<bekks> Nun gut. Keine Antwort, kein Support. 
<deem> bekks: nur geduld :P
<deem> ich hab in meinem panel unter ubuntu 11.10 xfce so ein lustige notifications icon, dass alle notifications, die pidgin schickt nochmal bereitstellt. mit reicht das allerdings mit libnotify. wie krieg ich das weg, bzw weiß einer wie das heißt? ich finde dazu weder einen prozess noch sont was
<Orbit27> Hallo
<Orbit27> Hallo²
<Orbit27> Wenn ich mein ubuntu (10.04 Lucid Lynx) boote, komme ich nur in eine Art Konsole, die mir u.a. erlaubt, mich einzuloggen.
<Orbit27> Ich kann nach wievor meine Dateien durchsuchen, aber wenn ich z.b. versuche Firefox zu öffnen, sagt es mir "Error: no display specified"
<Orbit27> Was kann ich da tun?:/
<Orbit27> Ich mein, ich seh ja was, also irgendwie n DIsplay muss ja sein o.O
<Streamstormer> Orbit27: Was passiert wenn du dich an der konsole anmeldest und startx eingibst?
<Orbit27> Ziemlich viel Text, unter anderem Fatal server error: no screens found
<Streamstormer> Orbit27: Was passiert wenn du dich an der konsole anmeldest und startx eingibst?
<Streamstormer> Orbit27: sry
<Orbit27> Ja, wie beschrieben ;)
<Orbit27> Also, ich kann noch auf Dokumente z.b. zugreifen, mit vim, viel mehr aber auch nicht..
<Orbit27> Wenn du ne Lösung hast, schreibn query, bin erstmal weg
<Orbit27> weil essn
<Streamstormer> Orbit27: Was für eine Grafikkarte hast du?
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.2.1] Warum installiert Ubuntu zwei verschiedene Busyboxes? ubuntu-standard installiert die aus busybox-static, xorg installiert die aus busybox-initramfs.
<ppq> bullgard4: weil die busybox für das initramfs in das image gepackt wird und daraus heraus ausgeführt wird. warum fragst du hier?
<bullgard4> ppq Weil "	[Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.2.1]".
<ppq> bullgard4: die für das initramfs ist deutlich schlanker. hm, ja, aber ne support-frage ist das ja nu nicht ;)
<bullgard4> Nein? Warum ist sie das nicht?
<sysdef> weil sie zu schlank fuer eine support-frage ist
<Orbit27> Streamstormer: nVidia NV43 GeForce 6700 XL
<linuxius> hallo! ich habe ein QNAP NAS und möchte dieses konfigurieren. Es sollte unter der Adresse 169.254.100.100:8080 erreichbar sein. Was muss ich bei den Netzwerkverbindungen anpassen, damit ich mich über das LAN Kabel direkt mit dem QNAP verbinden kann?
<Orbit27> Noch jemand Ideen für mich? 
<LetoThe2nd> linuxius: ja mei, irgendwo ins selbe subnetz halt (169.254.100.x tendenziell)
<Streamstormer> Orbit27:Sry das isch erst jetzt antworte tipp mal den Befehl ein: dpkg-query -l nvidia*
<Streamstormer> Orbit27: Was davon ist installiert?
<linuxius> LetoThe2nd: wenn ich das NAS an den Router hänge, wird er im Router-Admin nicht angezeigt... muss ich ihn direkt mit dem Computer verbinden? ist dazu zwingend ein Crossover-Kabel notwendig?
<Streamstormer> Orbit27: Alle mit ii sind installiert
<Orbit27> "dpkg: unbekannte Option -q"
<Orbit27> ach, moment
<Orbit27> Alles auser nvidia-glx, also nvidia-(common | 173-mod | 96-moda | current | current | setting)
<Streamstormer> Orbit27: Ok probier das mal aus: sudo apt-get install --reinstall mvidia-current
<Streamstormer> Orbit27: nvidia-current
<brax> hey leute kennt sich jemand n bisschen mit xrandr aus? hab nen klitzekleines problem
<LetoThe2nd> linuxius: wenn eines der beiden gbit-lan hat ist kein crossover notwendig. mehr aussagen kann ich mangels einsicht in dein setup und zeit meinerseits gerade nicht machen.
<Orbit27> Hat nen Fehler gebracht und gemeint ich soll sudo dpkg --configure -a machen
<Orbit27> Hab ich gerade mal gemacht..
<Streamstormer> Orbit27: dann starte mal neu: einfach sudo reboot eintippen
<Orbit27> *bootet*
<Orbit27> Nach wie vor die Konsole.
<Orbit27> ..
<brax> Orbit27: geb mal sudo Xorg ein
<Orbit27> Fatal server error: no screens found
<Streamstormer> Orbit27: startx?
<Orbit27> Kommt aufs gleiche raus..
<brax> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sdx23> Mit 10.04 und den diversen Nvidia-Treibern hatten Leute erst die letzten Tage Probleme. Einfach mal in den Logs nachlesen.
<Orbit27> Verzeichnis nicht gefunden..
<Streamstormer> Orbit27: Hm scheint beim upgarde was falsch gelaufen zu sein mach mal sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current
<Orbit27> Das geht ja nicht, dann meint er ich muss
<brax> Orbit27: ich habe ein ähnliches prob ich habe nen xserver der läuft aber er erkennt nicht die richtigen auflösungen
<Orbit27> Obwohl, doch, es geht
<Orbit27> Irgendwie
<Streamstormer> Orbit27: ?
<brax> und wenn ich die richtigen aufläsungen hinzufügen will über xrandr meckert er immer
<Orbit27> Er läd
<Orbit27> t
<Orbit27> fertig, reboot?
<Streamstormer> Orbit27: Fehlermeldungen?
<Orbit27> Nope
<Streamstormer> Orbit27: Gut dann mach noch ein sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Streamstormer> Orbit27: danach reboot
<Orbit27> bootet:)
<Orbit27> Ich liebe euch :)
<brax> Orbit27: congrats
<Orbit27> Funzt :)
<Streamstormer> Orbit27: supi :)
<brax> kann mir jemand was zu dem xrandr fehler sagen: X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<deem> brax: was genau willst du denn machen?
<brax> deem: eine auflösung einstellen. als modeline wird das in xorg.conf abgelehnt (mit "unkown reasons"). das erstellen der modeline in xrandr funktioniert nur der addmode schritt funzt nicht
<brax> $ sudo xrandr --addmode "pvr0" "1920x1080"
<brax> deem: hab schon alles mögliche ausprobiert
<brax> wenn ich die timings in dem sysfs direkt setze, geht es
<marcules> hello there
<brax> ich will nur dass der x server das ordentlich registriert
<deem> brax: was für eine grafikkarte nutzt du denn?
<brax> is ne SoC GPU (PowerVR SGX540 auf dem OMAP4 SoC)
<deem> woah.. noch nie gehört
<brax> pandaboard
<brax> wie gesagt, die mode die ich setzen will wird vom chip unterstützt und geht auch direkt im kernel zu setzen
<brax> nur der Xserver will irgendwie nicht
<brax> ich schätze dass ich bei xrandr irgendwie nen fehler vom command gemacht habe
<jojo4> hallo, ich benutze das programm remastersys um backups zu machen. das problem ist, dass ich damit keine ISOs die größer als 4,7 GB sind erstellen kann. an sich könnte ich die iso auch auf nen bootfähigen usb stick, dh wenn die datei 10 gb groß wäre wär das an sich kein problem. gibt es einen weg wie ich eine solche iso datie erstellen kann?
<brax> jojo4: von welchem medium willst du backupen?
<jojo4> brax: ich mach ein backup von meinem ubuntu das auf meinem pc ist, die daten liegen auf meiner festplatte des pcs und ich würd gern ein iso erstellen um einen usb stick (oder eine partition von ner externen festplatte) bootfähig zu machen, damit ich das komplette system auf meinen laptop und mein netbook übertragen kann
<brax> jojo4: warum muss denn dein stick oder ext. festplatte bootbar sein?
<brax> jojo4: du kannst doch einfach per dd dein gesamtes dateisystem rüberkopieren
<Sova> moin
<jojo4> brax: hm...ja das hab ich auch gelesen, aber nicht 100%ig verstande, vor allem muss ich dann ja noch die dateien für den bootmanager anpassen, oder?
<jojo4> am bequemsten wär es, wenn ich eine iso datei erstellen könnte, die würde dann mit dem startmedianersteller auf nen usb stick machen und könnte das system dann bequem auf den anderen pc installieren
<brax> am bequemsten wäre es wenn du dein rootfs einfach rüberkopierst, z.b. mit cp -ax / /media/sdkarte
<brax> oder gleich die ganze festplatte z.b. dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb
<brax> problem wird sowieso, dass dein laptop ganz andere treiber und module braucht
<brax> also ich würde den laptop alleine installieren und dann nur deine daten rüberziehen
<brax> und configs etc
<k1l_> !away > kn0rki 
<kubine>  kn0rki: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<jojo4> brax: ja, das ist aber nicht ganz unstressig mit den ganzen configs und so
<jojo4> werd ich aber wohl machen müssen, wenn ichs nicht hinbekomme eine iso datei zu erstellen
<brax> jojo4: es sollte kein problem sein mit dd eine iso zu erstellen
<captain> sind hier eigentlich fragen bei problemen mit libre office erlaubt?
<brax> captain: erlaubt ist alles
<captain> ja, also ich meinte, ob das noch unter ubuntu support fällt
<LetoThe2nd> nein, erlaubt ist ubuntu support :)
<captain> ok
<LetoThe2nd> captain: frag einfach mal, wenns nicht mehr drunter fällt sagen wirs dir schon.
<Fuchs> captain: ja, sicher, frag ruhig, das war wohl eher an brax gerichtet
<LetoThe2nd> Fuchs: exakt
<captain> also ich hab in nem dokument mit math formeln eingefügt und die werden jetzt nicht mehr angezeigt, statt dessen ist da ein kleines bild und darunter steht object und die nummer
<deem> ich hab in meinem panel unter ubuntu 11.10 xfce so ein lustige notifications icon, dass alle notifications, die pidgin schickt nochmal bereitstellt. mit reicht das allerdings mit libnotify. wie krieg ich das  weg, bzw weiß einer wie das heißt? ich finde dazu weder einen prozess noch sont was
<yo_> hallo ich habe ein problem mit meinem wireless zugang am laptop. weder der STA treiber noch der b43 lösen mein problem. das problem trat ab ubunto 11.04 auf, bei 10.04 hat noch alles funktioniert (10.10 hatte ich nie versucht)
<yo_> habe gerade 11.10
<bekks> ! wf > yo_ 
<kubine>  yo_: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<bekks> Nenne uns doch zuerst mal das Problem von dem Du sprichst.
<yo_> hallo bekks und kubine
<yo_> ok danke. ich verwende ubuntu 11.10 auf einem hp pavillion dv6000
<yo_> und mein wl-netzwerkschalter (integriert) funktioniert nicht
<yo_> und im netzwerkmenü wird mir auch keine wl-option angezeigt
<yo_> fehlermeldungen sehe ich keine
<yo_> ausser, dass wenn ich keinen treiber (werden den STA treiber noch den b43 treiber) installiert habe, dann sagt mir die netzweküpbersicht, dass die firmware fehlt
<yo_> wenn ich dann einen treiber installiere gibt es aber die funknetzwerkoption nicht mehr in der netzwerkübersicht
<yo_> hier habe ich mal die liste aus dem forum abgearbeitet, was man vor dem erstellen eines beitrags tun soll:
<yo_> [paste:406642:hp pavillion dv6000, ubuntu 11.10]
<bekks> Ohne Treiber kann dir dein Rechner gar nicht sagen, dass die Firmware fehlt, weil der Rechner den Treiber braucht, um das überhaupt festzustellen.
<bekks> Und gib uns bitte eine URL und nicht dieses komische Ding da.
<yo_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406642/
<kubine> Title: hp pavillion dv6000, ubuntu 11.10 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Nopaste mal due Ausgaben von lsb_release -a; lspci und lsusb
<yo_> danke
<yo_> hier: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406647/
<kubine> Title: lsb_release -a › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> ! wlan > yo_ 
<kubine>  yo_: Informationen zu WLAN finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN
<yo_> jap da war ich konnte mir damit aber nicht weiterhelfen
<Laibsch> Hallo, ich weiß nicht, was passiert ist, aber seit ein paar Tagen will gpg bei mir immer ein GUI-Fenster aufmachen (für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde ist es auch offen).  Eingeben kann ich aber nichts und so schlägt der Prozeß fehl.  Früher lief das alles auf der Kommandozeile ab.  Was geht da vor? (Ich nutze Lucid)
<Laibsch> Auf dem virtuellen Terminal (Ctrl+Alt+1) geht das Entschlüsseln und Verschlüsseln/Signieren mit den gleichen Befehlen nach wie vor ohne Probleme, da gibt es kein GUI.
<yo_> nachdem ich mir die wlan seite im wiki durchgelesen hatte habe ich ja den b43 treiber runtergeladen und installiert, vorher hatte ich den STA treiber deinstalliert
<yo_> aber das hat mir nicht weitergeholfen
<yo_> könnt ihr mir helfen?
<teacow> Hallo :)
<teacow> Ist es normal, dass ich nur mit ca 0.07 KB / s downloade? Wo ich doch eigentlich eine 32k Leitung habe?
<apollo13> wohl kaum
<teacow> Liegts am Treiber?
<teacow> Wär das einzige, was mir einfällt..
<apollo13> hmm, fällt dir nicht auf dass wir dir mit so unpräzisen fragen nicht helfen können?
<apollo13> wir wissen weder welchen treiber, welches system, welches… du hast
 * jokrebel würde da noch Routing, Downloadsite und mehr einfallen.
<teacow> grml..
<teacow> ubuntu 10.04 lucid lynx
<teacow> treiber ist standart mässiger im moment drin
<apollo13> -_-
<apollo13> es gibt sicher weit mehr als 100 netzwerktreiber
<jokrebel> !standart
<apollo13> und es heißt standard…
<teacow> ja, karte keine ahnung und welcher treiber auch nicht.. verzeiht, ich komme vom sport
<apollo13> dann komm wieder wenn du die daten hast, so macht das leider keinen sinn
<teacow> Dann verrat mir bitte wie ich sie bekomme...
<apollo13> möglicherweise mit lspci/lsusb
<apollo13> treiber dann anhand von lsmod
<teacow> Ralink Technology, Corp. 802.11g WiFi KLingt das nach ner Wlan Karte?
<apollo13> ja
<apollo13> aber gut ralink wifis sind crap das ist eher normal *duck und weg*
<apollo13> die frage die sich eher stellt wenn es um wlan geht
<apollo13> wie viele rund um dich verwenden auch wlan? und wie viele davon sind auf deinem channel
<teacow> Sollten noch 3 andere Rechner sein, davon 1 aktiv und mein Handy, das ist normalerweise aber auch kein Problem..
<apollo13> + hast du noch nen anderes sys auf dem pc damit du vergleichen kannst (bevorzugt nen windows ;))
<apollo13> nein ich meine noch andere wlan access points
<teacow> Nein, musste meinen PC komplett neu machen, ist nur ubuntu drauf..
<teacow> Keinen auf den ich zugreifen könnte
<teacow> Im Moment auch überhaupt keiner..
<teacow> Und ich kann mir denken das einiges in dem PC hier Mist ist, ist schon recht alt der liebe :PO
<apollo13> ah okay, was sagt iwconfig scan zur qualität vom wlan?
<apollo13> äh
<apollo13> iwlist scan ;)
<teacow> Viel o.O
<apollo13> ab in nen pastebin damit
<teacow> Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s
<teacow>    9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
<apollo13> und nicht hier rein
<teacow> Ah, Absatz übersehn
<teacow> Ja, bin dabei..
<teacow> Dachte du brauchst nicht mehr als die Zeile ;)
<apollo13> die zeile ist die einzig uninteressante an dem gesamten output
<teacow> ._.
<apollo13> abgesehen davon: wo tritt der langsame speed auf? überall, gewisse protokolle etc etc etc…
<apollo13> steht in dmesg, syslog kernlog irgendwas im zusammenhang mit dem wlan adapter?
<teacow> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406652/
<kubine> Title: iwlist scan › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<teacow> u.a. bei facebook, nem forum & beim versuch minecraft upzudaten
<apollo13> und andere geräte haben keine probleme?
<teacow> Nur noch der andere Laptop, auf dem Ubuntu läuft..
<apollo13> dann schau mal ob in den logfiles was steht, abgesehen davon kann ich bei ralink nicht viel helfen^^
<teacow> und wonach soll ich da bitte suchen? :o
<rumpe1> teacow, poetisch ausgedrückt: wehklagen
<teacow> laut dem speedtest meines anbieters hab ich 3.8k kbit/s
<teacow> download
<teacow> rumpel: erklär das nochmal so, als wär ich jemand, der zum ersten mal nen pc bedient bitte..
<rumpe1> teacow, also das logfile entspricht notizen von Fachleuten, die Anmerkungen veröffentlichen, was geklappt hat und wo probleme aufgetaucht sind. Das können Warnungen oder Fehlermeldungen sein. Die kann man suchen und für eine google-Recherche verwenden.
<rumpe1> teacow, man muß nicht verstehen, was exakt die Meldungen bedeuten aber man sollte lernen, die Fehler/Warnmeldungen zu finden.
<teacow> Super :)
<teacow> Verständlichzer :)
<teacow> Welche logfile und wo? ._.
<rumpe1> teacow, gnome-system-log (für fenster mit knöpfchen und so) oder im terminal: "dmesg" or die logs (textfiles) in /var/log
<dreamon> Wenn ich entfernten PC übers internet remoten will.. welchen Port müßte ich freigeben?
<dreamon> Habs gefunden 5900!
<bekks> dreamon: Du redest von VNC. Und 5900 gilt auch nur für den ersten X Server, der per VNC Server erreichbar ist.
<dreamon> bekks, Da ich nur einen habe.. ist das ganz ok. ;)
<dreamon> bekks, Wie ist das wenn ich das noch tunneln möchte. Muß ich da noch einen anderen Port freischalten?
<bekks> Wieso freischalten? Willst Du übers Internet darauf zugreifen?
<Ardalrian> Hallo zusammen! :-)
<guka> ich habe eine Frage zu Rhytmbox. Ich habe Ubuntu seit ca. 1 Woche und habe mir einen Song über Ubuntu One heruntergeladen. Ich konnte den abspielen und zusätzlich konnte ich den Videoclip sehen. Wo kann ich das Feature aktivieren?
<dreamon> bekks, Ja genau
<bekks> dreamon: Mach das nicht per VNC, unsicherer geht es kaum noch.
<dreamon> bekks, Trotz Tunnel?
<bekks> Du hast keinen Tunnel bisher.
<dreamon> Noch nicht.. daher frag ich ja.
<dreamon> Wenn ich den Tunnel einrichten würde, ist dann VNC sicher?
<bekks> Wie würdest Du denn denn einrichten?
<dreamon> Gibt verschiedene möglichkeiten?
<bekks> Ja.
<dreamon> ssh hätte ich versucht
<bekks> ssh ist die sinnvollste Lösung für sowas.
<dreamon> Welchen Port sollte ich da verwenden.. 22?
<bekks> Aber dann kann man auch gleich nxclient/nxserver verwenden, weil gerade übers Internet die Performance damit wesentlich besser ist.
<bekks> Da läuft ssh per default. Du musst einen zusätzlichen Port tunneln.
<dreamon> wozu das?
<bekks> Wie willst du sonst VNC benutzen, wenn Port 22 bereits durch ssh in BEnutzung ist?
<bekks> Du tunnelst den Zugriff so: Client -> Client Port xyz -> Tunnel durch ssh Port 22 -> Remote Port fgh -> VNC Server.
<bekks> Daher der Begriff "Tunnel".
<bekks> ! ssh > dreamon 
<kubine>  dreamon: Informationen zu SSH finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH
<dreamon> Das heißt ich baue mit ssh auf port 22 die verbindung auf.. dann steht der Tunnel. Wie greife ich nun mit VNC auf diesen Tunnel zu?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Du baust mit ssh "normal" die Verbindung über Port 22 auf und sagst beim ssh Aufruf, dass du einen Tunnel von Client Port abc zu Remote Port def möchtest.
<bekks> Lies bitte den von mir verlinkten Artikel dazu :)
<dreamon> Ok -> ssh -R [bind_address:]port:host:port user@server  -> würg
<bekks> Falsch.
<dreamon> Ok -> ssh -L [bind_address:]port:host:port user@server  -> würg
<bekks> Was ist daran "würg"?
<dreamon> Nur ne Verständnisfrage.. ich baue also einen Tunnel auf der Lokal auf einem Port lauscht .. Was ich da reinschicke, kommt im anderen Tunnel auf dem anderen Port raus?
<bekks> Ein "Tunnel" halt :)
<dreamon> Muß ich da Port zu Port zuweisen.. ähnlich wie beim Router mit der Portfreigabe?
<bekks> Das machst Du mit  ssh -L localport:host:remoteport user@remotebox
<apollo13> host == host der von der remotebox aus erreichbar ist
<bekks> Nein :)
<bekks> remotebox == rechner der von MIR aus REMOTE zu erreichen ist :)
<dreamon> bekks, Dann verbindet vnc also mit dem localhost auf dem port der localport läuft?
<bekks> Nein.
<apollo13> bekks: ja und der host den du bei -L angibst muss von der remotebox aus erreichbar sein…
<bekks> VNC startet auf zb: *:5901. DU baust dann einen Tunnel - per ssh - der den remote port 5901 zu deinem LOKALEN 5901 tunnelt.
<dreamon> bekks, Hab mich falsch ausgedrückt.. ich wollte sagen, ich gebe beim vnc den zu verbinden PC an. "localhost"
<jokrebel> .oO( Ihr verwirrt mich )
<dreamon> bekks, ey.. funktioniert!
<bekks> Steht ja auch so im Wiki UND in der man page :P
<bekks> Wenn Du jetzt noch den direkten Zugriff per Port 5901 blockierst, dann ist das auch sicher. :)
<apollo13> jokrebel: ssh tunnels ftw world ;) und seit man damit auch nen vpn basteln kann…
<dreamon> bekks, Wie blockier ich den direkten zugang?
<bekks> In dem Du Port 5901 nicht freischaltest, z.B. in deinem Router.
<dreamon> bekks, dann reicht es den port 22 freizugeben.. ?
<bekks> Ja. Und um 99% der Script Kiddies fernzuhalten, nimmt man nicht Port 22 sondern einen anderen Port, konfiguriert ssh so, dass es diesen anderen Port statt 22 nutzt und benutzt keijne Passwortauthentifizierung sondern nur eine schlüsselbasierte Authentifizierung.
<bekks> ODER man benutzt nxserver/nxclient.
<dreamon> bekks, Verstehe.. Letzte Frage. Angebommen ich möchte noch ein paar andere Sachen durch den Tunnel schicken.. gib ich dann mehrere in/out ports ein? ODer brauch ich mehrere SSH verbindungen parallel
<jokrebel> Oder man macht im Router einen Portforward von (zB.) 56789 nach 22 und kann dann auf dem PC den Standardport nutzen, ohne dass er über 22 von "außen" erreichbar ist, oder?
<bekks> dreamon: man ssh lesen :)
<bekks> Du kannst soviele -L ... angeben wie du möchtest.
<bekks> jokrebel: Ja, geht auch.
<dreamon> bekks, Danke. Ich bin immer noch erstaunt, wie wenig ich doch weiß.. Aber ich arbeite daran.
<dreamon> Was versteht man unter trunk -> motion-trunk -> This patch is now integrated in motion-trunk, so you may checkout the trunk instead of messing with the patches. It is not included with any version of motion 3.2.x.
<black> hi alle, was muss ich noch installieren wenn ich ein windows-programm über wine starte, dann bekomme ich bei manchen zeichen nur kleine kästen angezeigt. Hat jemand einen vorschlag ?
<bullgard4> dreamon: Vielleicht im Git der Hauptast.
<jokrebel> black: Vielleicht wäre sowas auch eher in einem Wine-Kanal erfolgreich.
<bekks> dreamon: "trunk" kennzeichnet den aktuellen Entwicklungszweig eines CVS/SVN/git-Repos. Mit obiger Meldung ist gemeint, dass der Patch in keiner stabilen Version integriert ist (branch oder tag).
<jokrebel> black: #winehq oder http://www.winehq.org/
<kubine> Title: WineHQ - Run Windows applications on Linux, BSD, Solaris and Mac OS X (at www.winehq.org)
<black> okay, danke :)
<dreamon> bekks, Aha, das erklärt einiges. Danke
<vectory> hab den rechner aus dem ruhezustand aufgeweckt und nun geht das login nimmer, außer auf den consolen
<vectory> die festplatte ist fast voll, kann ich irgendwo sehen, wo es hängt? ein icelinux experte vllt?
<sdx23> vectory: platz im Home wird gebraucht.
<jokrebel> vectory: Was ist icelinux? Hier ist Ubuntu-Linux.
<vectory> jokrebel: ich meine diesen kernel fork für suspend geschichten. ist mitlerweile im mainline kernel
<vectory> sdx23: ah, der sollte vorhanden sein
<bullgard4> vectory: muttu nachgucken in /var/log/powersave.log nach den Ursachen
<sdx23> vectory: pastebinne doch bitte mal .xsession-errors
<vectory> kk
<jokrebel> vectory: Ist aber vermutlich eben _kein_ Ubuntu, oder?
<vectory> doch, 10.04.04
<vectory> sdx23: in ~?
<sdx23> vectory: ja.
<vectory> hm, find ich grad nicht ^^
<vectory> mache das über irssi /exec bash -c
<vectory> http://pastebin.com/nrcr3sJk
<kubine> Title: Spam Detection For Paste ID: nrcr3sJk (at pastebin.com)
<vectory> sdx23: und?
<vectory> bullgard4: pm-powersave.log kann ich auch gern noch posten
<sdx23> Nichts was die Session gekillt hätte. Wie genau äußert sich das Fehlschlagen des Logins?
<vectory> powersave.log: http://paste.debian.net/160640
<kubine> Title: Debian paste error (at paste.debian.net)
<vectory> sdx23: nun, das fenster erscheint gar nicht erst. schwarzer bildschirm und maus gefroren. normaler weise würde sich die maus irgendwann lösen, der bildschirm schoner starten und bei bewegung das login zeigen (aber nicht standard gdm)
<vectory> gestern hatte es auch schon lange gedauert, aber diesmal scheint es nichts mehr zu werden
<sdx23> Demnach hätte man kaum in die .xsession-errors schauen brauchen. Vielmehr syslog, da das nach was Treibertechnischem klingt.
<vectory> nu könnte man wohl logs suchen und den weg durchs system nachvollziehen ...
<vectory> oder neustarten
<vectory> scheint warten hat das problem erledigt
<Heradon> hey ihr, ne frage kann man irgendwie einem programm vorfaken das man 24bit color depth hat?
#ubuntu-de 2012-03-17
<micha_> hallo, ich habe 11.04 installieren und würde gerne auf 11.10 gehen. die Aktualisierungsverwaltung gibt mir diese Option leider nicht. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich dass hinbekommen könnte?
<micha_> und gleich noch eine zweite Frage: ich würde gerne den Ausschaltknopf in groß auf den Desktop verpflanzen, geht das? und wenn ja, wie?
<ppq> zur ersten frage: 'pastebinit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades' bitte
<micha_> danke!
<micha_> pastebinit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades hat leider nichts gebracht :(
<bekks> Doch.
<bekks> Es hat Dir eine URL gegeben.
<bekks> Und die brauchen wir :)
<micha_> ähm, sorry, aber sas verstehe ich nicht wo ist da eine URL?
<Multbrelch> Hallo Leute, habe eine kurze, einfache Frage:     Wird man die Eintraege in der 'dash' in 12.04 aendern koennen? Habt Ihr da eine Ahnung? - Einige Eintraeg finde ich immer noch zum Klo-Runterspuelen ... Danke fuer ein paar Info 
<bekks> micha_: pastebinit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades gibt dir eine URL als Ausgabe.
<micha_> oh ja, : http://paste.ubuntu.com/887155/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<micha_> wau, dass ist ja cool!
<k1l_> Multbrelch: mal abgesehen davon, dass alpha/beta anfragen in die +1 channel gehören ist dein beitrag auch einfach mal zum klo runterspülen
<Multbrelch> k1l_, danke fuer die Belehrung ... wo kann man +1 channel finden?
<k1l_> Multbrelch: #ubuntu-de+1 in deutsch aber wenig belebt oder #ubuntu+1 in englisch
<Multbrelch> k1l_, habe jetzt gepostet un 'Klo-Runterspuelen' durch 'doof' ersetzt
<micha_> zeile 6: "#  never  - Never check for a new release." da liegt der Hund wohl begraben, aber wie kann ich das ändern?
<bekks> Lies die letzte Zeile.
<micha_> Prompt=normal ?
<bekks> Und dann guck mal ein bisschen höher, was dort zu "normal" steht.
<k1l> micha_: zeile mit    #    am anfang sind kommentar zeilen und werden nicht beachtet vom programm
<k1l> micha_: pack einfach mal nen "sudo apt-get update" "sudo apt-get upgrade" in einen pastebin
<micha_> ok
<k1l> !nopaste > micha_ 
<kubine>  micha_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<linu> -wäpstick+live uBu=flat fürn heiermann
<linu> p.monat nat.
<micha_> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/566725/
<kubine> Title: Paste #566725 | LodgeIt! (at paste.pocoo.org)
<linu> vieviel mA darf ich dem H-wei den geben ?
<k1l> micha_: jetzt mal nen "lsb_release -a" in nem pastebin
<micha_> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/566726/
<kubine> Title: Paste #566726 | LodgeIt! (at paste.pocoo.org)
<k1l> micha_: ok. jetzt hast du zwei möglichkeiten: per konsole oder per aktualisierungsmanager upzugraden
<micha_> aktualisierungsmanagerfinde ich besser, hab da aber schon alles durchsucht :(
<k1l> dann tipp mal: "sudo update-manager -c" ein
<k1l> dann sollte sich das aktualisierungsprogramm melden und oben melden, dass es auf oneiric upgrade kann
<micha_> wau! danke!!!
<micha_> wisst ihr auch noch, wie ich einen möglichst großen Ausschaltknopf auf den Desktop bekommen könnte?
<k1l> schau dich mal m wiki oder forum um. da gibts bestimmt schon wen, der das wollte
<k1l> gn8
<linu> :-) nur 3-5kb im moment
<linu> sofar.
<fre3bird> 96382 comcast innocent ubuntu guilty tied to last note
<bullgard4> Welche Funktion haben Dateien mit der Endung .debug?
<bullgard4> Z. B. /usr/src/linux-headers-3.0.0-14/arch/alpha/Kconfig.debug
<bullgard4> Wo befinden sich auf meinem Ubuntu-Rechner Source package control files -- debian/control? http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html '~$ find / -name '*debian/control*' 2>/dev/null gibt nichts aus.
<kubine> Title: Debian Policy Manual - Control files and their fields (at www.debian.org)
<Ardalrian> Guten Morgen! :-)
<sdx23> fornext: Nein, kannst du nicht. Jedenfalls nicht ohne Aufwand. Welchen Sinn sollte das haben?
<Saalko> Hallo, ich wollte Ubuntu 11.10 vom UB Stick ausführen. Habe den Stick von meinem anderen Ubuntu Rechner aus erstellt. Aber ich finde bei meinem Notebook im BIOS keine Option zum USB Boot. Nur DVD, SD Multicard reader und Festplatte. Weiß wer wie ich ohne das BIOS vom USB Stick aus booten kann? Habe eine (kleine) SD Karte zur Verfügung und auch DVDs. Kann mir wer bitte helfen?
<bekks> Ohne Bootoption im BIOS kannst du nicht von USB booten.
<bekks> Und wie groß ist denn deine "kleine" SD Karte?
<Saalko> 2 GB, reicht zwar für Ubuntu, aber nicht für den Rest. Ausserdem wollte ich eine "schnelle" Anbindung haben. was ist eigentlich schneller? USB 2.0 oder SD?
<Saalko> Oer st es möglich, Ubuntu auf der SD Karte auszuführen und die programme auf dem USB Stick zu hinterlegen? (Will die Fetplatte umgehen, da die spinnt.)
<sdx23> Saalko: von den Interfaces her versionsabhängig. Was begrenzt ist aber sowieso die Karte bzw. der Stick.
<sdx23> Saalko: ansich könntest du den Bootloader und Kernel auf die Karte legen und den Rest auf den Stick.
<Saalko> Ah das klinkt interessant. Gibt es irgendwo eine Anleitung wie ich den Bootloader auf DVD oder auf SD Karte legen kann?
<sdx23> !grub2 > Saalko 
<kubine>  Saalko: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<Saalko> Danke, dann lade ich das GRUB einfach auf die SD Karte. Hoffentlich hat der dann auch USB treiber schon geladen
<sdx23> Falls nicht, müsstest du die initramfs neu bauen.
<Saalko> Oha, na ich glaube ich lass das mal. glaube das bekomme ich nicht hin. reicht es nicht, wenn ich einfach eine Ubuntu Live DVD erstelle? da ist doch so ein bootsystem drauf oder?
<bekks> Saalko: Du kannst auch einfach von einer LiveCD booten und deine Daten auf deinen USB Stick speichern.
<Saalko> Oder gibt es eine Möglichkeit Ubuntu vom USB Stick auszuführen, wenn schon Windows läuft? Wenn ich WUBI Starte, dann meint er neustart. Aber durch die fehlende USB Boot option, bringt mir das ja auch nichts.
<bekks> Nein.
<Saalko> Doof.
<bullgard4> Welche Funktion haben Dateien mit der Endung .debug? Z. B. /usr/src/linux-headers-3.0.0-14/arch/alpha/Kconfig.debug
 * bekks ignoriert das jetzt einfach
<Saalko> Also ich habe hier auch noch Ubuntu auf der festplatte installiert. leider startet es nicht mehr (Fehlerhafte Festplattenpartition). Gibt es eine möglichkeit das Grub von dem Ubuntu anzuweisen vom USB Stick anstatt von der Festplatte aus zu starten? (Der Startvorgang vom Festplattenubuntu geht bis zum laden des Bluetoothtreibers. dann stoppt er aber leider einfach.)
<bekks> Du müsstest einen neuen eintrag im Grubmenü erzeugen.
<bekks> ! grub2 > Saalko 
<kubine>  Saalko: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<sdx23> Saalko: du kannst den Kernel und Initrd von der Platte nutzen und den USB-Stick als Root angeben - wenn in der initramfs die USB-Treiber sind.
<Saalko> okay, a sind 3 Wörter drinne die ich nicht verstehe. Uff das wird kompliziert. Mal schauen ob ich die Datei /etc/default/grub von Windows aus öffnen kann, damit ich da drinnen rumpfuschen kann.
<bekks> Nein, kannst Du nicht.
<bekks> Und rumpfuschen ist nicht Sinn der Sache.
<Saalko> Oh, hm und wie soll ich denn dann GRUBs manipulieren? Ubuntu startet ja niht. Komme also auch nicht ans Terminal.
<bekks> LiveCD.
<Saalko> Na aber bei der CD, kann ich doch nichts mehr ändern. Und GRUB habe ich noch nicht als standalone gefunden. Nur mit Ubuntu zusammen. ach was solls. dann ärger ich mihc mit Windows weiter rum. bis dann, jetzt läuft Windows wieder halbwegs stabil.
<bekks> Wenn die CD gestartet ist, kannst du einen neuen Grubeintrag auf der Festplatte erzeugen.
<bekks> Lies doch wenigstens mal den Artikel, den kubine dir gab.
<Saalko> Da sind so viele drin.Und as meiste handelt vom Terminal.
<Saalko> Installiert ist es ja. Reparatur, funzt ja. Konfiguration, nur über das Terminal. Und ich will ja nicht das GRUB von der Live CD sonern das von der Festplatte manipulieren. Ich finde da im Artikel nichts sinnvolles.
<bekks> Die Reparatur beschreibt auch den Weg eines chroot.
<bekks> Du willst GRub auf der _Festplatte_ ändern, und musst dazu von _CD_ booten.
<bekks> Und HIER ist beschrieben wie Du das chroot baust: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#Reparatur-mittels-Desktop-CD
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Laibsch> Hallo, ich weiß nicht, was passiert ist, aber seit ein paar Tagen will gpg bei mir immer ein GUI-Fenster aufmachen (für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde ist es auch offen).  Eingeben kann ich aber nichts und so schlägt der Prozeß fehl.  Früher lief das alles auf der Kommandozeile ab.  Was geht da vor? (Ich nutze Lucid)
<Laibsch> Auf dem virtuellen Terminal (Ctrl+Alt+1) geht das Entschlüsseln und Verschlüsseln/Signieren mit den gleichen Befehlen nach wie vor ohne Probleme, da gibt es kein GUI.
<natoka> ich suche nach einer loesung um .mozilla/firefox/*.default (profile) bei login zu mounten und den inhalt wiederherzustellen (mit rsync) - gibt es da etwas besseres als pam_mount (sodass beim logout das profil auch wieder gesichert werden kann) ?
<bullgard4> natoka: Ich habe nicht verstanden, warum Du die Datei (extra) monitieren mußt. Die Datei wird normalerweise im Dateisystem beimStart des Computers mit montiert.
<natoka> um das ganze etwas besser verstaendlich darzustellen: ich will mein profil von firefox in einem tmpfs ablegen
<natoka> das problem dabei ist dann aber, das es bei jedem neustart weg ist 
<natoka> dh. ich muss den inhalt sichern und wiederherstellen
<natoka> und ich will dafuer eine vernuenftige loesung haben
<natoka> die moeglichst wenig herumgepfusche beinhaltet
<natoka> bis jetzt habe ich noch nichts besseres gefunden als pam_mount mit verbiegen von mount und umount
<sdx23> Dann nimm die doch. Am wenigsten Gepfusche wäre es, das nicht in ein tmpfs zu legen...
<natoka> das stimmt schon, aber firefox ist nicht gerade zimperlich bei der anzahl an schreiboperationen und nachdem ich mein /home auf einer SSD habe wollte ich das etwas relativieren
<sdx23> Leg den Cache nach tmpfs, das sollte den Großteil abfangen. Und kaputtgeschrieben bekommst du die SSD ehh im Leben nicht.#
<sdx23> Einige Leute hier (mich eingeschlossen) haben Erfahrungen mit dem gesamten System auf ner CF-Karte - die haben wesentlich schlechtere Controller und Mechanismen zum Wearleveling u.ä.; tun nach Jahren aber noch problemlos.
<natoka> hmm, ja cache nach tmpfs klingt vernuenftig, denn kann ich ja beim reboot wegschmeissen, dann spar ich mir das herumgepfusche 
<natoka> sdx23: danke fuer den tipp
<captain> kann man sich in der konsole die verfügbaren wlan netze anzeigen lassen mt kanal und stärke?
<Fuchs> ja
<Fuchs> iwlist scan
<captain> da kommt interface unterstützt kein scanning
<Fuchs> das ist dann eher schlecht 
<Fuchs> bei dem WLAN interface? 
<Fuchs> weil dass das bei loop und kabelgebunden kommt, das ist normal 
<sq-one> hey ich verwende Ubuntu 10.04 und habe ein Problem mit meiner Tastaturbelegung. Auf der Konsole (als z.B. tty1) passt alles. Das deutsche Tastaturlayout funktioniert tadellos
<sq-one> unter Gnome gehts es allerdings nicht mehr. Beispielsweise die geschweiften Klammern passen nicht mehr.
<sq-one> Das sieht man auch hier: http://www.abload.de/img/bildschirmfoto-whlenshrlou.png 
<sq-one> Das wird angezeigt, wenn ich ein neues Tastaturlayout hinzufügen möchte
<sq-one> die Allgemeinen Tastatureinstellungen sind so: http://www.abload.de/img/bildschirmfoto-tastatqflqk.png
<p01nt3r> sq-one, was sagt dein locale?
<p01nt3r> sq-one, echo $LANG
<sq-one> p01nt3r: http://paste.ubuntu.com/887814/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<sq-one> oh mom
<sq-one> http://paste.ubuntu.com/887816/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<p01nt3r> sq-one, bei mir steht da "LANGUAGE=de:en" wo bei dir nur "LANGUAGE=" steht. ob das allerdings der fehler ist, weiss ich nicht - schau dir mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spracheinstellungen an.
<kubine> Title: Spracheinstellungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<p01nt3r> sq-one, weil deine keyboard-einstellungen sind bei mir genauso - deswegen tippe ich auf einen fehler in deinen locale-einstellungen.
<p01nt3r> sq-one, hast du deine locale-einstellungen mal verstellt?
<sq-one> hmm okay, wird bei dir das Tastaturlayout auch amerikanisch angezeigt, also ohne große Enter-Taste
<sq-one> verstellt habe ich das nicht nein
<sq-one> p01nt3r: wenn du in die Spracheinstellungen gehst, ist da ein bestimmtes "System der Tastatureingabemehtode" eingestellt bei dir?
<p01nt3r> weiss grad nicht wo das bei mir ist(nutze kein ubuntu)
<p01nt3r> sq-one, habs gefunden, nein da steht nix bei mir
<sq-one> hmm okay danke, bei mir steht da auch nichts
<p01nt3r> sq-one, hast dich mal neu angemeldet=
<p01nt3r> und dann mal geschaut, obs wieder richtig ist?
<sq-one> :) gut idee 
<sq-one> *e
<p01nt3r> sq-one, was sprichts?
<sq-one> p01nt3r: hmm hat leider keine besserung gebracht
<p01nt3r> sq-one, dann arbeite mal die gesamte seite http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spracheinstellungen durch
<kubine> Title: Spracheinstellungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<p01nt3r> sq-one, als ich lucid verwendete, hatte ich irgendwann dasselbe problem - bin dann umgestiegen auf mint weil mir lucid zu verbugt war.
<p01nt3r> sq-one, mit "< /etc/default/console-setup grep CODESET " kannst die belegung deines terminals testen
<p01nt3r> steht aber auch alles auf der seite
<sq-one> okay ich schau mal :) Codeset ist übrigens "Lat15"
<sq-one> vielen Dank für die Hilfe
<p01nt3r> sq-one, dann stimmt die einstellung des terminals schonmal.
<sq-one> jup, da funktioniert auch alles wie es soll
<p01nt3r> sq-one, ich lese gerade, die einstellung wirkt sich nur auf die nicht-grafischen konsolen (tty1-6) aus.
<sdx23> der kurze Weg geht über setxkbmap de nondeadkeys # persistent wird das nur über entsprechende Einstellungen am Xserver bzw. im Desktop-Environment, sofern man eines nutzt. Das beschreibt der Spracheinstellungsartikel.
<p01nt3r> sdx23, also ich pers. verstehe den satz so nicht, wie du ihn geschrieben hast^^
<saalko> Hallo, ich wollte nun einen live USB stick mit Ubuntu 11.10 erstellen. Leider komme ich mit dem GRUB loader nicht klar. Ich bin nach er Anleitung vorgegangen:
<saalko> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB_-_persistente_Installation#Formatierung
<kubine> Title: Live-USB - persistente Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<saalko> Jedoch ist die leier für 10.04 geschrieben. und nun komme ich nicht mehr weiter beim installieren des GRUB loaders. Da 11.10 schon so ein Boot drin hat. Wenn ich vom USB Stick jetzt starten will, sagt er mir, dss der USB Stick nicht bootfähig ist.
<saalko> Kann aber nicht sein, da ich vom Stick aus auch die Installation von Ubuntu starten kann. Aber das nutzt mir nichts, da ich da kene Programme installieren kann.
<p01nt3r> saalko, mal einfach den startmedien-ersteller versucht?
<p01nt3r> (aus dem menü)
<saalko> Ja, aber da hat er mir nur einen live USB Stick erstellt. das wollte ich ja nicht.
<saalko> Will ja diese persistent version haben, die Ubuntu auf dem USB Stick ausführt.
<p01nt3r> saalko, wo genau kommst denn ins stocken dabei?
<saalko> Also bei der Anleitung, beim installieren von GRUB.
<saalko> Der Ordner den ich anlegen soll, ist schon installiert. ebenso die Datei.
<saalko> grub.cfg
<saalko> Soll ich die einfach löschen und dann das reinkopieren was im Wiki steht?
<dadrc> Beim Startmedien-Ersteller kannst du eigentlich einen Haken setzen, dann macht er 'ne Persistenzpartition dazu
<saalko> Hm da gibt es keinen hacken. oder irgendwas was Persistenzpartition heißt.
<k1l_> "soll ubuntu daten behalten oder nach jedem shutdown verwerfen?"  einstellregler, wie groß die partition sein sol
<k1l_> l
<dadrc> ↑
<saalko> Da hatte ich 4 GB eingegeben. Aber als ich die Sprache vn Englisch auf Deutsch umstellen wollte, hat er das nicht gemacht. (Selbst nach einem Neustart)
<saalko> und bumblebee hat er auch fehlermeldungen zurück geworfen.
<saalko> mist, muss den PC neustarten. bis gleich. irgendwas hat der jetzt mit dem Startmedium verhauen.
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB_-_persistente_Installation#Manuell-oder-automatisch  das wurde auch gelesen?
<kubine> Title: Live-USB - persistente Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> du wirkst eher, als wenn du da überhastet an die sache rangehst
<p01nt3r> einfach den start-medienersteller richtig einstellen, draufbraten - fertig. ^^
<p01nt3r> bei mir ging das problemlos.
<p01nt3r> auch persistent
<coldjack> Hallo ich lade mir häufiger .ics Kalendardaten herunter. Ich habe eine Frage, wie kann ich einstellen, dass die sobald ich diese anklicke in evolution geöffnet werden und in meinem Kalendar gespiechert werden.
<coldjack> Zzt. muss ich immer Evolution öffnen und dort den Kalendareintrag importieren, zeitintensiv...
<k1l_> p01nt3r: jo, bei mir gings bisher auch immer. vlt will er auch richtig auf den usb-stick installieren. aber das muss er erstmal selber herausfinden, was er will
<p01nt3r> coldjack, man evolution?
<p01nt3r> coldjack, würde mich wundern, wenn evolution dazu keine optionen hat, um sowas per script zu automatisieren.
<coldjack> mhm mir ist es eigentlich egal welches kalendar programm ich nutze. Nutze eben den von google. Aber weder bei lightscribe noch bei evolution find ich die Möglichkeit
<p01nt3r> coldjack, habs hier nicht installiert, kanns also nicht genauer testen.
<coldjack> okay kein problem=) 
<coldjack> Demnächst ist auch wieder ein Mac im Hause, da gehts einfacher =)
<p01nt3r> coldjack, syncevolution kann sowas wohl: syncevolution --import /tmp/example.ics <-- http://syncevolution.org/blogs/pohly/2010/manipulate-evolution-kcalextendedmkcal-qtcontacts-pim-items-uniform-command-line ist aber nur ein grundgerüst dazu. selber nicht getestet und geht evtl. auch einfacher.
<kubine> Title: manipulate Evolution, KCalExtended/mkcal, QtContacts PIM items via uniform command line | SyncEvolution (at syncevolution.org)
<coldjack> danke @p01nt3r ich schaus mir mal an
<codeunit> Hallo, wisst jemand ob es gibt eine Weise wie ich koennte der Umlaut zu drucken mit dem rechten Alt, z.b. Alt+a = ä ?
<p01nt3r> codeunit, dafür gibts doch das "ä" auf der tastatur?^^
<codeunit> Verzeihung, ich habe eine englische Tastatur
<k1l_> stell ich mir schwierig vor, dass da nicht andere Shortcuts Probleme machen
<bullgard4> p01nt3r: Ist Dein Problem von 15:34 Uhr gelöst?
<p01nt3r> bullgard4, das war nicht mein problem, sondern das von sq-one.
<sq-one> bullgard4: nein noch nciht
<bullgard4> sq-one: Woran hängt's im Moment bei Dir?
<p01nt3r> sq-one, hast du setxkbmap de nondeadkeys # persistent mal ausprobiert mit anschliessender neuanmeldung?
<neuer> guten morgen zusammen. kann mir mal einer sagen, wie ich eine executable datei in wine installieren kann?  oder muss ich die erst wandeln?
<bekks> Man kann sie nicht wandeln.
<bekks> wine dateiname.exe
<neuer> wie bekomm ich sie denn dann installiert? 
<neuer> wine corel.exe
<sq-one> also ich hab jetzt mal im Xorg.0.log nachgeschaut, wie die Tastatur da angemeldet wird: http://paste.ubuntu.com/887931/ was für mich korrekt aussieht. In der xorg.conf habe ich folgende Zeilen hinzugefuegt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/887933/
<bekks> wine setup.exe
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<sq-one> p01nt3r: nein das habe ich noch nciht ausprobiert
<neuer> hä? ich hab wine schon drauf und mach des mitm terminal also: wine und dann ziehe ich die datei rein und dann kommt diese fehlermeldung
<k1l_> neuer: du musst _mit_ wine die .exe öffnen
<k1l_> wie eben bereits beschrieben
<bekks> neuer: Du ziehst da nix nirgendwo hin.
<p01nt3r> neuer: "man wine" im terminal und lesen.
<bekks> Du musst das Ding so starten wie es gerade beschrieben wurde.
<bekks> ! wine > neuer 
<kubine>  neuer: Informationen zu Wine finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wine
<neuer> ja ich mach mein terminal auf und geb nach wine den pfad ein und dann die datei.... geht nicht! wenn ich es mit der rechten maustaste versuche geht es auch nicht
<p01nt3r> "geht nicht" ist keine fehlerbeschreibung.
<p01nt3r> neuer, stimmt die pfadangabe auch?
<k1l_> neuer: groß/kleinschreibung? richtiger pfad? zugriffsrechte? etc.etc.etc.
<neuer> blocked wine start unix    the file xxxx is not market executive
<neuer> das kommt egal wie ich es versuche
<bekks> Da steht doch der Grund.
<bekks> Lies und verstehe es :)
<p01nt3r> wine "pfad/wo/die/exe/liegt/irgendwas.exe" probiers mal so, falls leerzeichen im pfad und/oder dateinamen vorkommen.
<k1l_> aha, da haben wir doch den grund :)
<p01nt3r> sollte mit "wine" aber trotzdem gehen oder?
<bekks> p01nt3r: Lies und verstehe es ;)
<bekks> p01nt3r: Nein.-
<k1l_> neuer: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte#Zugriffsrecht
<kubine> Title: Rechte › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<p01nt3r> neuer, chmod +x dateiname.exe
<p01nt3r> dann nochmal
<neuer> jo problem erkannt. die leerzeichen
<bekks> Nein.
<p01nt3r> :-)
<bekks> Das fehlende +x ist der Grund. :)
<neuer> danke an alle, dass ihr mich nicht verzweifeln habt lassen
<p01nt3r> die exe ist eher nicht als ausführbar berrechtigt.
<p01nt3r> -r
<bekks> Da ändern Leerzeichen auch nichts dran.
<p01nt3r> neuer, chmod +x dateiname.exe
<bekks> p01nt3r: Lass ihn mal den Artikelö lesen. :)
<p01nt3r> das soll er ja trotzdem!
<p01nt3r> ^^
<bekks> Zuerst soll er das.
 * p01nt3r nimmt einen bestimmten befehl wieder zurück *pfeif*
<p01nt3r> bekks, ich weiss - nicht vorkauen, sondern die leute selber lesen (und dabei lernen) lassen. :-)
<p01nt3r> bekks, siehste, du hast ihn mit dem artikel verjagt xD
<k1l_> nee, wenn sie den befehl haben brauchen sie nicht mehr lesen oder lernen :)
<bekks> p01nt3r: Du hast ihm alles vorgesagt...
<codeunit> p01nt3r, manchmal wann man sich beeilt und must die Arbeit vertig machen, man hat kein Zeit tiefer eindringen. Man braucht nur die richtige Antwort
<bekks> Dann soll man die Finger davon lassen, wenn man keine Ahnung hat, was man denn da eigentlich tut.
<bekks> Sonst endet das zu 100% in einer Katastrophe.
<p01nt3r> bzw. dann muss man eben mehr zeit mitbringen oder es dann versuchen, wenn man mehr zeit hat.
<Heradon> Halihalo
<Heradon> Frage displaylink treiber unter ubuntu sind die 24bit color depth fähig?
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast Du denn genau?
<Heradon> bisher noch keines, diese frage entscheidet eben ob ich zu ubuntu wechsele
<bekks> Gestern hattest Du noch ein Ubuntu, als du 24Bit "vorfaken" wolltest :P
<Heradon> nein
<Heradon> da war es lediglich eine livecd
<apollo13> displaylinktreiber? ist das nich einfach nur ne sache der grafikkarte?
<bekks> Und ja, Displaylink unterstützt selbstverständlich 24Bit.
<bekks> Exakt.
<Heradon> gut dann ist der nächste schritt das ich eine ubuntu dvd brenne und sie installiere
<bekks> Unsinn.
<apollo13> cd reicht ansich
<bekks> Du hast bereits eine LiveCD - die von gestern - damit kannst du Ubuntu auch installieren.
<Heradon> gut dann nehme ich die ;)
<bekks> ! Einsteiger > Heradon 
<kubine>  Heradon: Informationen zu Einsteiger finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger
<Heradon> bekks die installation bekomme ich noch selbst hin aber dennoch danke für die infos ;)
<bekks> Da habe ich ganz schlechte Erinnerungen ;) 
<Heradon> bekks inzwischen ist viel zeit vergangen und auch viel linux arbeit ins land gegangen
<p01nt3r> das hat mit verständnis aber nichts zu tun.
<Heradon> auch das hat sich erweitert
<Arch-vile7> Die DVB-C TV-Karte Terratec Cinergy C PCI HD (CI) wird von Linux unterstützt. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Karte? Empfehlenswert?
<sdx23> !hcl > Arch-vile7 
<kubine>  Arch-vile7: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<bekks> Arch-vile7: In #ubuntu-de-offtopic kann ich Dir mehr zu Terratec sagen.
<Arch-vile7> ok, danke
<daswort> habe in xchat einen favoriten gespeichert und dazu ein passwort eingegeben, doch der Channel wird nicht automatisch geöffnet. Gibts dazu einen Bug?
<bekks> daswort: Wenn es ihn gibt, kannst Du ihn selbst suchen, auf launchpad.net :)
<daswort> Spielverderber ;) @ bekks 
<MarkusH> daswort: welche XChat version hast du?
 * kn0rki is now away: Offline
<daswort> MarkusH, 2.8.8 und das Internetz hat mir keinen Bug geben wollen. (vllt falsche Suchbegriffe)
<MarkusH> daswort: gut, habe ich hier nämlich auch (Arch) und da funktioniert das mit dem Channelpasswort
<MarkusH> daswort: in den Verbindungseinstellungen, stellst du ja die Channel ein. Schau mal bitte dort nach, ob da das Passwort für den Channel richtig gesetzt ist
<daswort> MarkusH: Komisch das wurde da gar nicht übernommen. Hatte den Kanal als Favorit markiert und dann ins geöffnete Fenster das Passwort eingetragen. Und in Verbindung… wurde es nicht übernommen.
<MarkusH> daswort: ja, die Eingabe in den einzelnen Tabellenzellen mit <Enter> Beenden
<daswort> MarkusH, das ist klar!
<daswort> hat aber trotzdem nicht funktioniert.
<MarkusH> hmm
<teacow> Kleine Frage, bevor ich aufstehe, wählt WinXP sich ne eigene Partition aus, wenn ich die CD reinhau?
<MarkusH> teacow: was hast du vor?
<teacow> Windows installieren
<Arch-vile7> also wenn du von der XP CD bootest und Win installiert macht es alle nicht-Windows Partitionen platt. Also Linux ist dann futsch
<bekks> Das ist Blödsinn.
<teacow> Na super..
<MarkusH> teacow: dann willst du http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot lesen
<kubine> Title: Dualboot › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<MarkusH> Arch-vile7: ähm, nein?!
<MarkusH> Arch-vile7: das einzige was Windows zerschießt ist der Bootloader
<MarkusH> und den kannst du wiederherstellen
<teacow> Ich will ubuntu aber nicht neuinstallieren, das war schon 2 mal recht uneinfach:/
<Heradon> uneinfach? oO
<teacow> Alter PC
<teacow> Treiber
<Arch-vile7> Wie kriegt man das hin, dass Win die NTFS Partition macht, ohne die ext4 zu zerstören?
<bekks> Arch-vile7: In dem man bei der Installation nicht die ext4 Partition auswählt.
<teacow> MarkusH: Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, könnte ich also dann einfach die Windows CD reinlegen und installieren, oder?
<k1l_> teacow: leg vorher (am besten ganz vorne) eine partition für windows an. dann musst du nur noch dort reininstallieren
<bekks> Wenn man natürlich immer nur Enter, Enter, Weiter, Weiter, Fertigstellen drückt, muss man sich über das Ergebnis nicht wundern.
<teacow> Kann ich das vom Windows installer?
<teacow> Also, Partitionen auswählen?
<bekks> Ja.
<k1l_> teacow: kommt drauf an, ob das eine recovery oder eine neutrale install cd ist. das ist aber windows support und hier eher offtopic
<Arch-vile7> Daten sichern, unter Ubuntu eine ntfs-Partition erstellen, Win darin installieren lassen, Boot Loader reparieren
<bekks> Unsinn.
<teacow> Ja was denn jetzt?!
<bekks> Einfach eine leere Partition erstellen. Den Rest macht der Windowsinstaller. Und anschliessend Grub reparieren.
<teacow> Und wie erstell ich eine leere Partition? ._.
<bekks> In dem Du eine Partition anlegst?
<bekks> Und KEIN Dateisystem darin anlegst.
<Heradon> das ist nicht dein ernst oder?
<k1l_> !partitionieren > teacow 
<k1l_> wobei, besser machst du erstmal ein backup, bevor nachher nen fehler alles löscht
<MarkusH> teacow: mit gparted bspw. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gparted
<kubine> Title: GParted › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung
<kubine> Title: Partitionierung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<teacow> So, welchen der beiden Links benutz ich jetzt?
<k1l_> erstmal benutzt du dein köpfchen, sonst geht eh alles in die hose
<Heradon> gparted
<k1l_> und beide wiki seiten verstehen schadet dir nicht, es hilft eher
<teacow> Ich geb mein bestes, meinen Kopf zu benutzen..
<teacow> Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe, hab ich im moment drei Partitionen, eine root, eine für home und eine für swap..
<teacow> Stimmt das? x:
<Heradon> sry ich kann von hier aus deine aufteilung nicht sehen
<k1l_> teacow: kann ich von hier aus nicht sehen :)
<teacow> Wenn ich ubuntu ganz normal installiert habe, ohne irgendwas rumzupfuschen und nur ubuntu auf dem Rechner hab..
<k1l_> teacow: nopaste mal ein "sudo fdisk -l"  (hinten kleines L)
<teacow> Wenn ich den Wiki Eintrag verstanden hab, macht ubuntu das automatisch..
<k1l_> !nopaste > teacow 
<kubine>  teacow: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<teacow> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406657/
<kubine> Title: sudo fdisk -l › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> du hast da sogar nur 2 partitionen. eine primäre mit / und eine erweiterte in der eine swap drin ist
<Heradon> das heisst in dem fall live cd booten und damit partitionieren, das wird lustig
<bekks> Heradon: Das klappt sogar ohne Linuxerfahrung :P
<Heradon> bekks: ich hoffs sonst darf ich er von 0 anfangen und das wird ihn sicher freuen xD
<teacow> Klar, ich hab ja gern was zu tun..
<teacow> Welche LiveCD denn nu wieder?
<p01nt3r> die, mit der du dein ubuntu installiert hast?
<k1l_> teacow: du brauchst ein live system, damit du die partition von ubuntu verschieben/verkleinern kannst.
<k1l_> du willst nicht an dem ast sägen, auf dem du sitzt, sondern ne leiter (live cd) nehmen :)
<teacow> moooment
<p01nt3r> teacow, nimm dieses image für die live-cd, das brennst du nach dem download auf ne cd: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Downloads/Oneiric_Ocelot
<kubine> Title: Oneiric Ocelot › Downloads › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<teacow> Ich hab ne LiveCD
<teacow> von lucid lync allerdings
<bekks> Wie hast Du denn dein Ubuntu installiert?
<p01nt3r> teacow, das ist deine entscheidung, welche version du minnst
<p01nt3r> nimmst
<teacow> <teacow> Ich hab ne LiveCD
<teacow> <teacow> von lucid lync allerdings
<p01nt3r> er wird wohl lucid haben dann ^^
<bekks> teacow: Und was ist das Problem daran?
<teacow> Nichts
<p01nt3r> dann nimm die^^
<teacow> pointer meinte nur, ich soll mir noch ne version laden :>
<bekks> HAst Du Lucid Lynx aktuell installiert?
<teacow> Ja
<teacow> Ich hab auch gerade den PC neugestartet und lass ihn gerade von der CD booten.
<teacow> Es bootet immernoch o.O
<k1l_> wenn das ne alte möhre ist, dann dauert das schonmal was
<exoplanet> kann man den banshee code irgendwo im web durch suchen?
<k1l_> sicher. such dir, wo das projekt hostet und dann gehts los
<bullgard4> exoplanet: Du kannst doch das Sourcpaket hinunterladen!
<bullgard4> +e
<exoplanet> ich weiß, bin aber eine github verwöhnter Pinguin
<bullgard4> exoplanet: Merkwürdig: Du bist "ein github verwöhnter Pinguin" und fragst: "kann man den banshee code irgendwo im web durch suchen?" Das paßt nicht zusammen.
<bullgard4> (Banshee wird an einer Universität der amerikanischen Ostküste entwickelt in einer etwas ausgefallenen Programmiersprache.)
<p01nt3r> wie konnte man nochmal das nervige anlegen dieser sicherungsdatei mit der tilde(~) abstellen?
<k1l_> wobei? das hängt vom benutzten programm ab
<derdui> nabend zusammen, und zwar habe ich mal wieder probleme mit meinem Xubuntu. Zum einen kommt beim einloggen, also nach der PWabfrage wieder der schwarze bildschirm, wo der ladevorgang bei "pulse audio configured by user per user session" hängen, oder mein passwort wird schlichtweg nicht akzeptiert. will ich via konsole x mit "startx" starten kommt eine meldung dass der x server nicht erreichbar ist. mit sudo geht das, ist aber nicht wirklich
<bullgard4> p01nt3r: Das ist programmspezifisch! Und meist nicht ratsam.
<k1l_> unter ubuntu startet man nciht mit startx, sondern über den *dm, gdm oder lightdm z.b
<p01nt3r> wieso hab ich die dateien sonst nie gesehn, obwohl ich das nie deaktiviert hab?
<derdui> wie gesagt, der firefox stürzt bei diversen seiten auch im gastkonto ab...
<crazyandi86> p01nt3r: emacs?
<exoplanet> was ist nur los  mit mir, habe schon eben rumgesucht ohne einfach in uu-wiki zu gehen :-(
<k1l_> p01nt3r: vlt weil du versteckte dateien nicht aktiviert hattest? wie gesagt, das hängt von den programmen ab
<p01nt3r> ja egal, wenns sowieso nicht ratsam ist lass ich es halt an.
<p01nt3r> wunderte mich nur
<bullgard4> derdui: Guck nach in /var/log/dmesg bzw. dmesg0 wegen relevanter Fehlermeldungen.
<derdui> bullgard4: also da stehen nur systemspezifische sachen drin, also nix mit error oder so
<bekks> derdui: Schau in ~/.xsession-errors (oder ähnlich) nach. In dmesg wirst Du dazu nicht viel finden.
<k1l_> .xsession-errors im home ordner
<derdui> ok, in den unteren zeilen steht was mit fatal error, wie kann ich aus der konsole, also strg+f1b was rauskopieren?
<p01nt3r> schreibs in eine datei
<p01nt3r> und hol es dir da ab
<p01nt3r> z.b.
<derdui> gut ich tips ab :D "xface4-session. unable to access file /home derdui/.XCEauthority: keine berechtigung
<p01nt3r> wenn du kein x hast: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<p01nt3r> pastebinit /dateiname
<p01nt3r> besser: pastebinit /pfad/zur/datei
<k1l_> da passen die rechte der datei nicht
<k1l_> benenn die mal in -backup um. und dann nochmnal versuchen einzuloggen
<derdui> und deswegen stürzt das dauernd ab? das problem habe ich seit ich xface nutze, mit gnome hatte ich das nie...
<k1l_> (natürlich mit dem gdm/lightdm dann wieder
<p01nt3r> derdui, filtern kannst du das dann noch mit "grep": grep error ~/.xsession-errors  | pastebinit
<bekks> grep -i error ...
<derdui> wie mache ich mit dem pastebinit pasting? also pastebinit /var/log/.xsession-errors ?
<p01nt3r> den link kopierste dann hier her
<Saalko> Hi ich nochmal. so habe jetzt einen USB Stick, mit dem Startmedienersteller erstellt. Und möchte AUF dem USB Stick nun ganz normal Ubuntu ausführen. Was muss ich un? Kann mir da jemand helfen?
<bekks> derdui: Ja.
<p01nt3r> oder schreibst ihn ab
<k1l_> o_O  den fehler haben wir doch bereits gefunden
<bekks> Ack.
<p01nt3r> Saalko, im bios die boot-reihenfolge anpassen.
<k1l_> Saalko: du solltest dir erstmal klar werden, ob du ein live system willst oder ob du es installieren willst.
<p01nt3r> (bei eingestecktem stick)
<bekks> p01nt3r: Unsinn.
<Saalko> Ja booten istkein Problem. Also ähm, eigentlich soll Ubuntu auf dem Stick installiert sein. Damit ich damit auch arbeiten kann.
<bekks> p01nt3r: Wie beeinflusst die Bootreihenfolge die Entscheidung, ob du nun das Livesystem auf dem Stick nutzt oder doch auf "installieren" klickst?
<p01nt3r> bekks, ich verstehe es so, dass er den stick nicht gebootet bekommt.
<p01nt3r> na das sagt doch das menü ^^
<Saalko> Da sollte ich vorhin einfach den Startmedienersteller nutzen und die 4 GB zum speichern auswählen.
<bekks> p01nt3r: Und die Bootreihenfolge spielt dabei keine Rolle.
<p01nt3r> die frage ist so selbsterklärend dass man autom. auf etwas tiefgründigeres schliesst^^
 * bekks macht das schon seit Jahren nicht mehr :)
<derdui> hm... also, wenn ich eingebe "pastebinit /var/log/.xsession-errors/" kommt kann nicht gelesen werden... das gleiche, wenn ichs mit sudo probiere^^
<bekks> derdui: Dann setz die Rechte richtig auf die Datei, so wie k1l_ es vorhin sagte.
<Saalko> Also wie "installiere" ich Ubuntu am besten auf einem USB Stick?
<k1l_> derdui: die .xsession-errors ist auch in deinem /home und nicht in var/log/   aber den fehler ist doch schon lokalosiert
<bekks> Und es ist eine Datei und kein Verzeichnis.
<k1l_> Saalko: das ist ganz oben in der hinweis-box verlinkt auf der wiki seite, die du die ganze zeit abgearbeitet hast. vlt solltest du da nochmal richig lesen von oben an
<derdui> ja, aber unter dem mit den rechten stweht noch ein I0 fatal error... deswegen würde ich das gerne hier pasten^^
<p01nt3r> derdui, pastebinit ~/.xsession-errors
<p01nt3r> derdui,besser: pastebinit ~/.xsession-errors | grep -i error
<bekks> p01nt3r: FAIL.
<k1l_> p01nt3r: das ist blödsinn
<p01nt3r> stimmt ^^
<k1l_> lass das greppen
<p01nt3r> jo schicks einfach so
<Saalko> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB_-_persistente_Installation#Formatierung die anleitung? habe es da abgebrochen und alles gelöscht weil doch vorhin gesagt wurde ich soll es per Startmedienersteller machen.
<kubine> Title: Live-USB - persistente Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> Saalko: sagmal hat dein kopf wochenende? scroll jetzt auf der wiki seite mal ganz ganz hoch und fang brav oben an zu lesen. und zwar _alles_ nicht nur das, was du denkst was wichtig ist
<Saalko> Gaaanz oben steht mein Problem, was ich mit der Anleitung hatte:
<Saalko> Dieser Artikel wurde für die folgenden Ubuntu-Versionen getestet:      Ubuntu Lucid Lynx 10.04
<k1l_> weiterlesen
<bekks> Welches Problem? Du hast die Anleitung abgebrochen.
<Saalko> das mit dem GRUB loader ist bei 11.10 offenbar anders. da gibs nicht weiter.
<bekks> Lies das Ding einfach KOMPLETT.
<Saalko> gings
<Saalko> habe ich. un wie gesagt, ds mit dem Grub bin ich nicht klar gekommen, da es unter 11.10 schon eine grub.cfg gibt. Ich sie nicht neu erstellen kann. Und die alte löschen wollte ich nicht unbedingt. vorallem da in der Anleitung steht, wie ich die 10.04 Version starten lassen kann. Und ich NICHT weiß wie ich das auf 11.10 "umstellen" ann.
<k1l_> Saalko: "Bitte die hier beschriebene Vorgehensweise nicht mit einer Installation auf externen Speichermedien verwechseln. Auf USB-Sticks und anderen externen Speichermedien mit mindestens 4 GB freiem Platz lässt sich Ubuntu wie auf einer Festplatte installieren."
<Saalko> Also Startmedienersteller war jedenfalls ganz falsch ja?
<k1l_> das hast du nicht gesehen? bist du blind?
<k1l_> sry, aber ich bin dann raus aus dem ticket
<Saalko> Um himmels willen. Diese Anleitung ist für 10.04 geschrieben. Und ich komme mit der GRUB installation nicht klar. Da diese hier für 10.04 geschrieben wurde. Ich aber 11.10 nutze.
<Saalko> Vorhin wurde mir gesagt ich soll einfach den Startmedienersteller nutzen, da ich de USB Stick dann auch wie von einer Festplatte aus nutzen kann.
<Saalko> Und nun wird mir erzählt, dass das nicht geht. nun klärt mich dch bitte mal auf.
<bekks> LIES was da steht.
<bekks> "Auf USB-Sticks und anderen externen Speichermedien mit mindestens 4 GB freiem Platz lässt sich Ubuntu wie auf einer Festplatte installieren."
<derdui> ok, hab grad mal neugestartet um ne "frische" .xsession-errors zu haben. der punkt ist: einloggen geht nur über die konsole, mit meinem account über x frisst der mein pw nicht. gastkonto geht. http://paste.ubuntu.com/888285
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Saalko: Welcher Teil davon ist Dir unklar?
<k1l_> derdui: wenn du keine hilfe willst, dann frage doch bitte nicht mehr
<derdui> ich will doch hilfe, habe das nur nicht verstanden, mit der datei umzubenennen k1l_ 
<k1l_> ich habe dir mehrfach gesagt, dass besagte datei das problem ist. du kannst nun die rechte entsprechend setzen  oder sie mal testweise umbenennen
<Saalko> VerarJA UND WIE? Die Anleitung ist für Version 10.04 geschrieben und ICH KOMME NICHT MIT DEM GRUB LOADER KLAR. das was in der Anleitung unter Grub steht haut für Version 11.10 NICHT MEHR HIN.
<bekks> Saalko: Ok, ich bin auch raus.
<derdui> das habe ich verstanden, nur eben nicht wie ich das machen soll
<Saalko> Ich auch, hat keinen Sinn.
<k1l_> derdui: mit "mv quelle ziel" kann man eine datei umbenennen. also z.b. mv datei datei-backup bennent die um
<derdui> ok :) das probiere ich mal :)
<derdui> erledigt, also jetzt ein reboot :) danke schon mal für die hilfe :)
<k1l_> derdui: warte
<k1l_> rebooten musste nicht, nur den gdm neustarten
<k1l_> naja
<Heradon> benutzt ubuntu nicht inzwischen lightdm?
<k1l_> Heradon: er hat xubuntu
<Heradon> ah okay
<Heradon> x - k - ubuntu ist doch eh alles das selbe :>
<k1l_> naja :)
<Heradon> bitte nich flamen ich weiss das es nich das selbe is :D
<niklas_> Na ja, die Repos sind ja bei allen gleich...
<Heradon> und es stecken auch oft die gleichen entwickler dahinter right
<derdui> ok, einloggen hat geklappt, nur der firefox stürzt immer noch ab. obwohl ich die datei umbenannt habe...
<k1l_> derdui: das war nur fürs einloggen zuständig
<k1l_> mach nen terminal auf und starte dann den firefox aus dem terminal. wenn der da was an meldungen ausspuckt, dann nopasten
<k1l_> !nopast > derdui 
<k1l_> !nopaste > derdui 
<kubine>  derdui: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<derdui> hmmm... habe den firefox im terminal geöffnet, also einfach firefox eingegeben. der startet, ich kann auf die seite wo ich hinwill. unten steht "übertrage daten von ..." dann geht der zu und es kommt ein crashreport von ff. im terminal steht nix...
<k1l_> kontrollier mal , ob in deinem /home ordner die rechte stimmen
<k1l_> da sollte alles dir als user gehören
<k1l_> vor allem auch die versteckten dateien und ordner. .mozilla vor allem mal angucken
<derdui> ok, homeordner: besitzer: derdui rechte: lesen und schreiben gruppe derdui zugriff: nur lesen andere: nur lesen. also setze ich bei gruppe derdui mal auf lesen und schreiben. denkt ihr das macht sinn?
<k1l_> derdui: "ls -al | pastebinit"
<guntbert> derdui: nein, deine Idee ist schlecht
<derdui> http://paste.ubuntu.com/888318 @ k1l_ 
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> derdui: dann würde ich mal alles plugins ausstellen im firefox und gucken ob es dann geht.
<derdui> k1l_: hab da nur iced-tea und shockwave drin. hab die beiden deaktiviert und firefox neugestartet... gleiches problem... das komische ist, dass nur die eine seite nicht geht... facebook usw. machen keine probleme... und es ist eig. nur ne loginseite, die ich öffnen will...
<k1l_> vlt liegt es an der seite
<roteiro> derdui: Mal testweise ein neues Profil erstellen und gucken, ob es dann geht?
<k1l_> oder mal im private mode gucken
<guntbert> k1l_: ( re derduis paste) hast du ein .IceAuthority.backup (owned by root) schon einmal gesehen?
<k1l_> guntbert: ja, das haben wir eben angelegt, weil die besagte datei auf root gechownt war (warum auch immer) und x nicht hoch wollte deswegen)
<guntbert> k1l_: ok, bin ich zu spät dazugekommen :)
<k1l_> ja, wer zu spät kommt... :)
<guntbert> k1l_: riecht nach " sudo  gedit " oder so
<k1l_> ja, so eine jugendsünde könnte ich mir da auch vorstellen
<derdui> komisch... firefox machts nicht, opera dagegen schon. und er is auch schneller... was hat da wohl der liebe firefox? :D
<derdui> nagut, konnte jetzt endlich das machen was ich wollte^^ danke aber für eure hilfe :)
<derdui> kennt jemand von euch zufällig nen werbeblocker für opera, der vergleichbar mit adblock plus ist?
<bekks> "adblock" iirc.
<exoplanet> Mit welchem Befehl erfragt ihr hier immer die Ubuntuversion?
<Heradon> lsb_release
<bekks> -a
<k1l_> lsb_release -a
<Heradon> hoch vergessen
<Heradon> -o +u
<exoplanet> thx
<Heradon> unter welchem punkt im wiki finde ich etwas zu display link?
<hudo> habe bei lucid folgendes Problem, beim Brennen mit externem USB-Brenner, kann Brasero die CD/DVD nach dem Brennen nicht auswerfen und verlangt eine manuelle Entfernung des Mediums
<bekks> Und?
<bekks> Warum ist das ein Problem?
<hudo> warum kann brasero die CD nicht auswerfen ?
<hudo> der interne Brenner kann das
<bekks> Warum ist das ein Problem auf einen Knopf zu drücken?
<hudo> ich moechte doch nur wissen ob das ein Berechtigungsfehler ist, Problem auf Knopf druecken ist es natuerlich nicht, ich will das einfach verstehen
<bekks> Vergleiche doch mal die Berechtigungen der beiden device nodes.
<Heradon> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting. woher kommt der fehler denn wenn ich startx als user mache?!
<bekks> Weil man unter Ubuntu X nicht mit startx startet.
<Heradon> bekks: das brauch ich allerdings testweise
<k1l_> Heradon: starte über den displamanager
<bekks> Was nichts an meiner Aussage ändert.
<k1l_> lightdm bei den neusten
<bekks> UND, der X Server gehört _niemals_ dem User.
<Heradon> ich habe im moment weder lightdm noch gdm
<bekks> Unter keiner mir bekannten Distribution.
<k1l_> dann hast du kein ubuntu? :)
<Heradon> ich habe im moment nur Xorg und fluxbox
<Heradon> doch klar habe ich ubuntu
<bekks> Den X Server kann man nicht als User starten.
<Fuchs> bekks: theoretisch kann man, doch 
<Heradon> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406667/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Praktisch kann man dann aber nicht damit arbeiten :)
<bekks> Patches dafür gibt es seit Jahren.
<Heradon> habs selbst gefixt
<hudo> wenn ich das richtig sehe sind die Berechtigungen fuer sr0 und sr1 gleichm sr0 duerfte interne brenner sein, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob sr1 nun der externe ist
<Heradon> WTF?
<Heradon> wenn ich displaylink aktiviere dann bekomme ich immer den fehler wenn ich xorg starten will http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406672/
<kubine> Title: Xorg fail › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<derdui> hi, hat jemand von euch ne idee, weswegen das homeverzeichnis voll sein könnte, und ich keine datei entpacken kann? nach der letzten systemneuinstallation habe ich ausser opera und skype nichts installiert. sudo apt-get clean und sudo apt-get autoremove helfen auch nicht. danke schonmal für eure hilfe :)
<k1l_> nopaste mal nen "df -h" bitte
<derdui> demnach is die platte voll... merkwürdig... frag mich nur von was
<k1l_> baobab angucken.
#ubuntu-de 2012-03-18
<derdui> installier ich grade^^
<derdui> merkwürdig... das geht ohne probleme, nur das programm was ich haben will lässt sich nicht entpacken^^
<k1l_> derdui: zeig mal den df -h output. und die fehlermeldung. 
<ben1u> Gibt es irgendwo einen Changelog des Linuxkernels seit 10.04 Alpha bis 12.04 Beta in einer einzigen Datei?
<k1l_> das bezweifel ich stark
<ben1u> Wie kann ich mir sowas zusammenflicken? Will es zu Recherchezwecken archivieren 
<Heradon|2> Habe folgendes problem, wenn ich in der xorg.conf 24bit color depth angebe dann startet xorg nicht ohne aussagekräftige fehlermeldung, xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406677/
<kubine> Title: xorg › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Heradon|2> die nicht vorhandene fehlermeldung http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406682/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<derdui> ok... die ~/var/log/ is mit 29.9 GB etwas voll oO
<tekkentux> hallo, ich hab einen mumbi video grabber und möchte damit ein video von einer kamera aufzeichnen, aber es klappt einfach nicht
<k1l_> dann läuft aber was gewaltig schief
<tekkentux> ich habs zunächst mit guvcview versucht
<tekkentux> wenn ich auf aufnehmen klicke, schmiert das programm einfach so ab
<derdui> ja, das denke ich allerdings aus... aber ich glaub dass es eine schlechte idee is die einfach zu löschen xD
<derdui> aus=auch
<k1l_> derdui: "ls -alh /var/log | pastebinit"
<tekkentux> [mp2 @ 0x97dcc80] codec type or id mismatches
<tekkentux> could not open codec
<tekkentux> Speicherzugriffsfehler
<k1l_> tekkentux: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/guvcview/+bug/872026 kommentare lesen
<kubine> Title: Bug #872026 “guvcview crashes when starting to record video” : Bugs : “guvcview” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<derdui> http://paste.ubuntu.com/888542
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tekkentux> das hab ich schon gelesen
<derdui> sorry die var/log is zu 98% voll :D
<tekkentux> aber entweder bringts nix, oder ich habs nicht verstanden ...
<k1l_> derdui: ja, kern.log und syslog sind randvoll
<tekkentux> #24 sagt z.b. ogmrip installieren, aber das bringt gar nix, wird ja gar nicht verwendet *verwirrtbin*
<k1l_> tekkentux: da steht: version soundso behebt den fehler. warscheinlich muss man das PPA nutzen
<tekkentux> ajo das mit dem ppa versuch ich nochmal
<k1l_> besser wäre lesen, überlegen, machen :)
<tekkentux> hehe ja ich hab in den letzten stunden soooooooooo viel gelesen und ausprobiert und alles ist immer wieder gescheitert, da hab ich das offensichtlichste irgendwie ausgelassen
<tekkentux> aber hoffnung, dass es funzen wird habe ich trotzdem nicht
<tekkentux> *ausprobier*
<derdui> was kann ich dagegen machen? k1l_  ?
<derdui> aber dass das gleich so viele gb' s sind :)
<Heradon|2> ich gebs auf dann funktioniert das drecks usb dingens nich
<tekkentux> lol jetzt gehts
<tekkentux> danke für den hinweis!
<tekkentux> nur das wlan geht nicht mehr wenn die kamera an ist *g*
<tekkentux> aber das ist kein ubuntu problem :D
<tekkentux> die funkt nur im selben frequenzbereich herum :D
<Heradon|2> warum löst heute jeder seine probs nur ich net?
<derdui> LOL bei mir wirds^^
<derdui> ausser dass ich nicht weiß warum meine platte so voll is :D
<Heradon|2> ncdu hilft ^^
<bekks> ncdu lutscht.
<bekks> df und du reichen.
<Heradon|2> bekks kannst du mir bei meinem prob helfen? ^^
<bekks> Du hast bisher nichts konkretes über irgendein Problem gesagt. Und ich mag Metafragen hier genau so wenig wie in Gentoo-Channels. :>
<Heradon|2> Okay wenn ich 16 bit farbtiefe einstelle läuft der USB screen einwandfrei, jedoch wenn ich 24bit eintrage startet Xorg garnicht mehr, leider ohne fehlermeldung die mich darauf hinweist wo der fehler liegt. Welche logs / ausgaben brauchst du?
<bekks> In der Xorg.0.log steht zu 110% der Grund drin.
<Heradon|2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/888565/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Heradon|2> hier wäre xorg.0.log
<tekkentux> so ich geh ma pennen n8 danke!
<bekks> Und wie sieht das diff zwischen der xorg.conf für 16 und 24 Bit aus?
<Heradon|2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/888569/ hier statt Depth 24 / Depth 16
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Framebuffer?
<Heradon|2> ja
<bekks> Wer macht do so einen Unsinn.
<bekks> *denn
<bekks> Da wundert mich nix.
<Heradon|2> anders geht doch displaylink garnicht oder?
<bekks> Oder.
<bekks> Displaylink weiß nichts von einem Framebuffer.
<Heradon|2> bekks würdest du mir denn verraten wie? das wäre sehr nett von dir
<bekks> Bau eine xorg.conf ohne diesen FB Dreck.
<bekks> Ansonsten musst du selbstverständlich dafür sorgen, dass dein FB 24 statt 16 Bit hat.
<Heradon|2> bekks jedoch steht selbst im gentoo wiki das fb1 benutzt wird. und ansonsten finde ich wirklich nichts. 
<Heradon|2> xorg.conf war noch nie so mein fall muss ich zugeben
<Heradon|2> bekks: denn überall wo ich suche nach displaylink und xorg.conf finde ich nur das mit fbdev
<Heradon|2> http://support.plugable.com/plugable/topics/xorg_conf_configuration_for_display_link_adapter_on_linux Hier ist die rede von 16bpp das der treiber unter linux nicht mehr kann
<kubine> Title: Xorg.conf configuration for display link adapter on Linux (at support.plugable.com)
<Heradon|2> bekks: also displaylink ohne fb0 funktioniert nicht
<bekks> Heradon|2: http://askubuntu.com/questions/40031/how-do-i-use-a-displaylink-monitor
<kubine> Title: 11.04 - How do I use a DisplayLink monitor? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange (at askubuntu.com)
<bekks> Das habe ich nach 12s google gefunden.
<Heradon|2> Option  "fbdev" "/dev/fb1" 
<bekks> Darum gehts nicht.
<bekks> Es geht um: You have to configure all monitors as 16 bit. If you stick with the default 24 bit, the X server crashes.
<bekks> Den Unterschied zwischen 16 und 14 kann dein Auge sowieso nicht erkennen - rein biologisch.
<bekks> *16 und 24
<Heradon|2> bekks das ding ist den internen bildschirm brauche ich garnicht, deswegen ist das konfigurieren des bildschirms bissi fürn po
<bekks> Was auch immer dieser Satz bedeuten mag.
<Heradon|2> Die interne intel grafik brauche ich nicht daher habe ich sie nie configuriert
<bekks> Und?
<Heradon|2> muss ich sie konfigurieren`?
<bekks> Was ändert das daran, dass du nur 16Bit konfigurieren kannst?
<Heradon|2> es geht nicht darum ob ich es sehe es geht darum das XBMC ohne 24bpp nicht starten mag, egal was ich tue
<bekks> Was könnte "If you stick with the default 24 bit, the X server crashes." bedeuten?
<Heradon|2> das er mit 24bit nicht läuft
<bekks> Kann ich mal die ausgabe von lsb_release -a sehen bitte?
<Heradon|2> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406687/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Was ganz genau ist die Fehlermeldung von XBMC mit 16Bit?
<Heradon|2> XBMC cannot run unless the screen color depth is atleast 24 bit. Please reconfigure your screen.
<bekks> Dann wende Dich an die Entwickler von XBMC.
<Heradon|2> Dank deiner aussage habe ich knapp 10h arbeit verballert
<Heradon|2> Dennoch danke für die hilfe heute nacht ;)
<bekks> Komisch dass ich die Lösung in 12s ergoogled habe und die Lösung verstanden habe.
<bekks> Gern geschehen.
<Heradon|2> Solltest aber mal schlafen gehen die nacht is bald vorbei ;)
<n00bomatic2> moin..wie kann ich am eifachsten von einem laptop (11.10) auf netzwerkfreigaben eines 10.04 zugreifen? (die betonung liegt hier auf "einfach";-) )
<dreamon__> n00bomatic2, Nautilus rechtsklick.. Freigabeoptionen.. dann vom clienten über nautilus smb://IP drauf zugreifen
<dreamon__> n00bomatic2, Wenn es keine NTFS ist die du freigeben willst.
<n00bomatic2> nö...ist linux zu linux..da ist kein windows oder ein ms dateisystem beteiligt :)
<dreamon__> na dann
<dr_evil_> es ist noch viel zu früh :(
<Mike1> guten Morgen! Wie gut stehen meine Chancen mit der integrierten Grafikeinheit einer AMD Fusion E-450 APU?
<Mike1> läuft der fglrx in der 12.04 beta schon?
<Mike1> oder wie sieht es mit dem freien radeon aus?
<Mike1> „AMD Radeon HD 6320“ nennt sich das Ding
<TheInfinity> Mike1: scheint mit fglrx-updates zu gehen.
<TheInfinity> Mike1: sagt google
<Mike1> und mit dem freien radeon ohne 3D-Beschleunigung scheinbar auch
<Mike1> so lange Videostreams flüssig laufen braucht meine kleine Schwester kein 3D ;)
<Mike1> wobei … wie sieht es da mit Gnome 3 oder Unity aus?
<TheInfinity> videostreams profitieren aber auch von gpu beschleunigung :)
<TheInfinity> und unity braucht 3d
<Mike1> TheInfinity: aber der Flashkram doch nicht :(
<TheInfinity> hast flash@linux nicht mittlerweile auch hardware support?
<Mike1> nur für Nvidia, glaube ich
<Mike1> also die VDPAU-API
<TheInfinity> hmm. kA. :)
<Mike1> mhhhh, für Flash Player 11 gibt es diese offizielle Aussage: “Unfortunately given the current landscape of graphics drivers and support for Linux based operating systems, we could not support Linux with Hardware Acceleration.  Most drivers, including the ones provided from Intel/NVIDIA/AMD were too unstable to consistently work with the Flash Player. ”
<Mike1> verdammt
<TheInfinity> hrhr
<TheInfinity> html5 ftw :)
<Mike1> ja =)
<Mike1> WebM scheint sich ja eh durchzusetzen
<Mike1> weil Firefox kann kein h.264 =(
<TheInfinity> webwas? Oo
<Mike1> dieser freie Videocodec
<Mike1> Codec, Container whatever
<Guest65342> Hi
<Guest65342> kann mir einer helfen beim einrichten von brother scanner?
<Guest65342> Jemand da?
<TheInfinity> mehr details bitte. welcher scanner, welcher anschluss, welches ubuntu, ... ?
<Guest65342> anschluss ist per wlan
<Guest65342> ist ein all-in-one gerät
<Guest65342> MFC-J415W Brother
<Guest65342> Versrion
<Guest65342> öhm
<TheInfinity> Guest65342: uname -a in der konsole
<Guest65342> Linux el-System-Mainhouse 2.6.38-13-generic #56-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 14 12:39:59 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<TheInfinity> !nopaste > Guest65342, bitte hierher kopieren und Link geben
<kubine>  Guest65342, bitte hierher kopieren und Link geben: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<Guschtel> brscan3-Treiber
<TheInfinity> oder so :)
<Guschtel> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Brother/Scanner
<kubine> Title: Scanner › Brother › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Guest65342> ja alles ist installiert
<Guschtel> aber?
<Guest65342> aber trotzdem scannt der nicht
<Guschtel> !fn > Guest65342 
<Guschtel> hm, haben sich wolh geändert die kommandos. was funktioniert nicht?
<Guest65342> naja bei simpel scann passiert einfach  nix kp 
<Guest65342> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406692/
<kubine> Title: Brother Scanner › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Guest65342> hier oben der link
<Guest65342> normaler weisse sollte aktive hinter der ip stehen... ist aber nicht so!!! warum?
<Guest65342> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406692/      warum ist der nicht aktiv?
<kubine> Title: Brother Scanner › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Guest65342: Die IP stimmt?
<TheInfinity> Guest65342: kannst du den scanner anpingen?
<Guest65342> die ip stimmt das ist die die der drucker auch verwendet als das gerät gibt nur die eine ip an im display
<Guest65342> wie mache ich das? anpingen
<TheInfinity> Guest65342: was sagt ping 192.168.1.1 ?
<jokrebel> Guest65342: Drucken klappt über diese IP?
<Guest65342> ja das geht drucken kann ich
<Guest65342> und anpingen geht auch
<Guest65342> so wie es aussieht spuckt vieles aus im terminal
<jokrebel> !hcl > Guest65342: Hier schon nach Deinem Model gesucht? 
<kubine>  Guest65342: Hier schon nach Deinem Model gesucht?: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<jokrebel> Guest65342: Welchen Treiber nutzt Du?
<Guest65342> den brscan3 64 bit
<jokrebel> Guest65342: Was sagt ein "dpkg  -l  |  grep  Brother"
<Guest65342> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406697/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Guest65342: Hast Du den Netzwerkscanner dann auch mit brsaneconfig3 eingerichtet?
<Guest65342> ja habe ich
<Guest65342> so wie es auf der brother homepage beschrieben wird
<Guest65342> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/instruction_scn1b.html
<kubine> Title: Brother Solutions Center : Brother Driver for Linux Distributions (at welcome.solutions.brother.com)
<jokrebel> Guest65342: Und was sagt da dann ein "brsaneconfig3 -q | grep DEIN-SCANNER-NAME
<jokrebel> Guest65342: Und ist sane-utils installiert?
<Guest65342> hm... wie kann ich nachkucken ob das installiert ist?
<Guest65342> mom
<Guest65342> ja die sind installiert
<Guest65342> die graphische oberfläche des programms stürzt ab wenn ich nach einem gerät sucht beim starten
<Guest65342> wenn es nach dem gerät sucht
<dreamon> Ich hab hier das installierte Motion aus den Paketquellen installiert. Dann aber wollte ich die neueste Version manuell installieren über ->./configure, make, make install -> Frage wie krieg ich das teil wieder los? Immer wenn ich starte kommt diese Version 
<Guest65342> jetzt ist ne Fehlermeldung gekommen "Fehler beim Öffnen des Geräts `brother3:net1;dev0': ungültiges Argument
<koegs> dreamon: immer noch nicht checkinstall gelernt?
<k1l> dreamon: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Programme_kompilieren  
<kubine> Title: Programme kompilieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> und die erklärung dort im text, warum deine variante genau dein problem verurscht
<xharx> wofür ist .cache? ist bei mir über 2 gb groß...
<Fuchs> Kurzspeicher fuer diverse Applikationen
<xharx> kann ich den löschen?
<xharx> und wie
<Fuchs> wie alle anderen Ordner auch, ich persoenlich wuerde erstmal schauen, welcher Unterordner so viel braucht
<Fuchs> dann toetest Du nicht die ganzen kleinen mit 
<xharx> aber die apps verpacken das?
<k1l> das ist quasi nen temp ordner für diversen kram, der auch nach einem reboot noch beschleunigt werden soll
<xharx> gthump 2,5 gb... ist ein bisschen happig
<Fuchs> Bilder 
<Fuchs> mach das halt tot
<Fuchs> (dafuer gibt es eigentlich .thumbnails, schoen zu sehen, wer sich mal wieder nicht dran haelt *hust*) 
<xharx> so nen richtig brauchbaren bildbetrachter hab ich auch noch nicht gefunden...
<xharx> kennt jemand einen?
<Fuchs> feh ;) 
<sdx23> "brauchbar" ist relativ.
<xharx> ja, feh ist nicht schlecht... gerade installiert
<xharx> wie emuliert man die mittlere maustaste auf dem touchpad
<Fuchs> xharx: kann man konfigurieren, mehrere Finger oder in eine Ecke tippen 
<lukas123> Hallo, weiß jemand, wo ich logfiles für Bluetoth-Verbindungen finde?
<jokrebel> lukas123: Meist unterhalb von /var/log vermutlich.
<lukas123> in /var/log/ gibt es z.B. dmesg, die aber nichts über bluetooth enthält
<captain_> wenn ein proramm abstürzt, gibts dann irgendwo informationen dazu, was da passiert ist?
<Fuchs> wenn es einen dump hinterlaesst: da. Sonst: ggf. in ~/.xsession-errors 
<brax> captain_: oder evtl. im syslog
<k1l_> mal das programm aus dem terminal heraus starten und gucken, ob es da was anzeigt
<brax> kann mir jemand sagen wie man ein initramfs baut?
<TheInfinity> brax: für was?
<captain_> kann man dann die syslogs oder xsession-errors mit grep einfach nach dem programm filtern?
<brax> TheInfinity: ich habe für mein pandaboard-ubuntu einen neuen kernel gebaut, der kann aber nicht booten weil er die im alten initramfs seine module nicht findet. jetzt wollte ich die kompilierten module in ein neues initramfs packen, kenne mich damit aber noch garnicht aus
<bekks> captain_: PRobier es doch aus ;)
<TheInfinity> brax: ok, da bin ich dann auch raus :)
<k1l_> brax: frag am besten mal in #ubuntu-arm
<captain_>  werden in den syslogs alle Programme protokolliert? Firefox finde ich da nicht
<TheInfinity> captain_: nur daemons und andere programme die ihre logs zum syslog schicken.
<ppq> captain_: userspace-programme landen da nicht, nein. guck mal in die ~/.xsession-errors
<captain_> ppq: da werden aber nur Fehler protokolliert oder?
<ppq> captain_: ja
<ppq> captain_: drück im firefox mal strg+shift+J
<frank_r2d2> Hallo zusammen, ich würde gerne permanet mit gnome classic starten. wie mache ich das ?
<k1l_> frank_r2d2: wenn man einmal gnome-classic im lightdm ausgewählt hat, sollte der dabei bleiben
<k1l_> aaaaaaber die frage ist wie lange es gnome-classic noch geben wird. der plan ist wohl den abzuschaffen und ein gnome3 ohne 3d zu nutzen
<frank_r2d2> verstehe
<frank_r2d2> quasi gnome3 fallback
<k1l_> genau. also wenn du was wie gnome2 suchst ist das keine dauerlösung
<frank_r2d2> scheisse
<frank_r2d2> in lubuntu (lxde) fehlen viele kleine hübsche sachen
<k1l_> xfce oder lxde mal angucken
<frank_r2d2> klar ;)
<frank_r2d2> das ganze läuft auf einem MBP und läuft einfach besser mit ubuntu
<k1l_> oder mal das cinnamon angucken. aber das ist auch noch hefitg in der entwicklungsphase. 
<deem> oder mate
<frank_r2d2> hab ich auch schon... ist ein krüppel (cinnamon) 
<k1l_> mate halte ich für eine fummel-sackgasse
<frank_r2d2> aber Mate habe ich noch nicht getestet
<frank_r2d2> ah ok
<frank_r2d2> dan bleibt lxde oder gnome3 fallback :(
<k1l_> xfce imho
<frank_r2d2> das werde ich demnächst nochmal angehen
<frank_r2d2> wie das mäuschen läuft
<frank_r2d2> wenn ich automatisches login wieder einschalte.... startet er dann mit meinem letzten eingestellen gnome-classic =
<frank_r2d2> ?
<k1l_> würde ich jetzt mal von ausgehen
<frank_r2d2> so war es mal zumindest...
<frank_r2d2> ich teste gerade 12.04
<frank_r2d2> nautilus schmiert ab und zu ab
<k1l_> passiert bei ner unstable schonmal :) sei froh das nur das passiert
<frank_r2d2> sieht bisher (1,5 Tage) alles recht sauber aus.
<frank_r2d2> standby, 
<frank_r2d2> wlan wiederherstellen usw. alles fein
<frank_r2d2> ich hab seit dem auch eine SSD drin. ist TRIM in 3.2 enthalten ?
<k1l_> !ssd > frank_r2d2 
<kubine>  frank_r2d2: Informationen zu SSD finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD
<frank_r2d2> danke
<frank_r2d2> wer von euch nutzt den eine SSD ?
<k1l_> hier gibts sicher einige
<frank_r2d2> macht manuelles TRIMen mit sudo fstrim -v sinn =
<frank_r2d2> ?
<ppq> frank_r2d2: wenn du ext4 nutzt, setz einfach die mountoption "discard" in der /etc/fstab. nein, manuell bringt nicht so viel
<k1l_> ich würde mich da an den artikel halten
<ppq> durch die mountoption trimmt der automagisch
<frank_r2d2> da meine ich 
<frank_r2d2> das meinte ich....
<frank_r2d2> ok danke
<frank_r2d2> wie ist die genaue Syntax für Discard der Swap in der fstab?
<frank_r2d2> UUID=71542dd3-31f9-4824-abb9-6b592a412e80 none            swap    discard,sw              0       0
<frank_r2d2> ?
<k1l_> swap auf ner ssd?
<frank_r2d2> yo
<k1l_> finde ich persönlich murks
<frank_r2d2> ich entwickle mit java unter eclipse und benötige ab und zu vbox mit Windows. 
<frank_r2d2> ich hab "nur 4Gb Ram
<frank_r2d2> aber wenn ich mal drüber nach denke
<frank_r2d2> macht keinen sinn 
<frank_r2d2> mal sehen wie das System reagiert wenn ich viel Speicher nutze und keine SWAP habe...
<frank_r2d2> ich danke euch allen und wünsche noch einen schönen Sonntag :--)
<mekeor> wie heißt der befehl für das programm, das man in ubuntu 10.04 über das menü "System → Verwaltung → Drucker" starten kann?  (ich würde das programm gerne auch ohne die GNOME-oberfläche starten können…)
<hdp> Ruf den Menüeditor auf und schau dort den entsprechenden Eintrag an.
<mekeor> hdp: danke :)
<mekeor> (es ist system-config-printer)
<brax> was meint ihr, sollte man beim kompilieren alle CPU threads nehmen (-j8) oder nur alle kerne (-j4) bei nem quadcore???
<joschi> brax: probier es einfach aus. mitunter werden deine programme auch einfach nicht kompilieren. der linux kernel z. b. reagiert etwas allergisch auf den versuch, zu viele dateien gleichzeitig zu kompilieren
<daswort> Gibts igendwo ein Tutorial wie man http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootchart interpretieren muss?
<kubine> Title: BootChart › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> ist eigentlich selbsterklärend, imho
<k1l_> aber da ja gerade jeder bei youtube nen tutorial macht, für die paar cent die youtube bietet kannst auch da mal gucken ob sich da einer die mühe gemacht hat
<daswort> k1l_, kann aber doch nicht sein das die Prozesse alle Schlafen und sich deshalb die Bootzeit verlängert…?
<k1l_> ld doch mal
<k1l_> *zeig das bild doch mal
<daswort> http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/forum/attachments/03/19/3958972-Tuxux-oneiric-20120205-1.png
<daswort> Die Graphen sprechen aber eindeutig für eine lahme Festplatte. Ich meine ein Peak von 66 ist bisl Wenig. Aber der warum wird dann bei den Prozessen kein I/O-Sleep angezeigt?
<mongo> moin
<mongo> kann mir jemand helfen, ich habe da ein problem mit einem canon drucker im netzwerk
<daswort> Und der "zusammenbruch" zwischen 40 und 45 ist komisch. Liegts an den Indikatoren?
<daswort> mongo < fragen
<mongo> treiber habe ich installiert, die rpm pakete habe ich nach deb umgewandelt und der drucker wird auch erkannt
<mongo> jetzt sagt er mir, es fehlt ein filter treiber ...
<mongo> hieraus werde ich nicht wirklich schlau http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Canon-Drucker#Links-setzen
<kubine> Title: Canon-Drucker › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mongo> das bekomme ich als ausgabe
<mongo> hilde@ubuntu-hil:/usr/local/bin$ ls -l
<mongo> insgesamt 56
<mongo> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 34016 2010-12-02 02:35 cngplp
<mongo> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 19423 2010-12-02 02:35 cnjatool
<mongo> hilde@ubuntu-hil:/usr/local/bin$ 
<mongo> und nun? :/
<daswort> Keine Ahnung wo du in der Anleitung bist ;(
<mongo> genau da wo ich hingelinkt habe
<mongo> libtiff und libpng
<mongo> Im ersten Schritt ist der Name des Druckerfilters zu ermitteln:
<daswort> Ach sorry, hatte den Anker nicht gesehen da ich nur gelesen hatte was kubine (unser bot) geschrieben hat.
<mongo> ich versuchs jetzt mal über die druckerfreigabe der fritzbox
<k1l_> daswort: war gerade afk. also die 10sek sind wohl die zeit beim einloggen
<k1l_> ansonsten seh ich da erstmal nichts besonderes. scheint einfach langsam zu sein das system?
<daswort> Welche 10 Sekunden meinst du?
<k1l_> oder eher die 5-7 sekunden von ~40-45
<mongo> mh so funzt auch nicht
<mongo> so wird er garnicht erkannt
<daswort> mongo, vllt wäre ein Foren Thread besser.
<mongo> und dieses usb-fernanschluss gedöns gibts nur für windows -.-
<mongo> joa ist etwas knapp zeitlich, sitze bei meiner mum und sie will, dass der drucker funzt -.-
<daswort> k1l_, die 66 Durchsatz sind ok?
<k1l_> daswort: naja, guck dir mal die i/o-waits an. das system wartet permanent auf daten
<k1l_> daswort: bei den balken unten ist jeder rötliche bereich ein unbeabsichtigter sleep. also schlecht
<daswort> k1l_, herzlichen Dank, für die Expertise! 
<NPPP> hallo
<dreamon> Wenn ich eine udev-regel erstellt habe -> /etc/udev/rules.d/70-touchscreen-egalax.rules -> wie kann ich die am einfachsten deaktivieren, ohne sie löschen zu müssen?
<justux> hallo, gibts einen befehl, der dafür sorgt dass ein fenster aus dem tray geöffnet wird? bei mir speziell gehts um skype
<dAnjou> justux: du gehst also lieber in ne konsole, um einen befehl einzugeben, statt auf das icon zu klicken?
<k1l_> justux: "aus dem tray" ist irgendwie, komisch.  prinzipiell sind laufende programm doch im starter noch aktiv
<justux> nein, eigtl nicht, siehe vorletzter post: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/skype-ueberarbeiten.-bitte-in-baustelle-kopie/9/#post-4128647
<kubine> Title: Skype › Rund ums Wiki › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<justux> k1l_, ich vermute das im posting beschriebene "skype"-fenster das sich nicht aktivieren lässt, ist genau jenes tray-fenster, das nur "virtuell" existiert
<net-split> mimimi.
<net-split> ich hab gerade aspell-de instaliert 
<net-split> aber es ist leer.
<net-split> zwar taucht nun neben english das deutsche wörterbuch bei xchat auf, aber es steht nix drin. fehlt da noch nen paket?
<daswort> sicher ?
<daswort> Ist es auch aktiviert?
<net-split> was heißt aktiviert?
<net-split> apt-get aspell-de halt *g*
<daswort> in xchat
<net-split> ja. moment.
<net-split> das ist doch nen witz
<net-split> man kann keinen screenshot bei geöffnetem menü machen?
<daswort> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shutter @ net-split 
<kubine> Title: Shutter › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<net-split> mea culpa
<net-split> daswort http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/gf77k5cq/Arbeitsflaeche1_003.png
<net-split> sowohl gedit als auch xchat zeigen nen leeres wörterbuch
<net-split> (das englishe geht)
<daswort> apt-get reinstall *
<net-split> daswort hat sich nix getan
<daswort> Huch net-split ich habe zwar ein Deutsche WB aber hunspell-de nicht *verwirr*
<daswort> nicht installiert
<net-split> hm
<net-split> aber irgendwas ist doch da faul? wenn selbst in gedit auf deutsch alles leer ist
<net-split> gedit nutzt doch aspell oder?
<daswort> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wörterbuch
<net-split> ja, den hab ich schon gelesen
<net-split> steht aber auch nix hilfreiches dirn ;)
<daswort> kann sein aspell de ist auch installiert!
<net-split> du hast also deutsche rechtschreibung in xchat und aspell-de instaliert?
<net-split> bzw. gedit
<daswort> ja, und kein hunspell (ok habs jetzt zum spaß installiert aber vorher nicht
<net-split> und woran kann es dann liegen das bei mir aspell-de scheinbar leer ist?
<daswort> net-split, ich meinte eigentlich diesen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechtschreibkorrektur
<kubine> Title: Rechtschreibkorrektur › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<net-split> ja, dan hatte ich auch gelesen. und daher aspell-de instaliert
<net-split> *den
<daswort> was ist mit den restlichen SPrachpaketen, bei dir alles lokalisiert?
<net-split> hm. bei "aspell dump master de_DE > de_DE.dict" gibt er mir ein volles wörterbuch aus
<net-split> also er hat die deutschen wörter schon
<net-split> was meinst du mit restliche sprachpakete?
<net-split> aspell, aspell-en, aspell-de sind drauf
<daswort> net-split, `gnome-language-selector`
<net-split> aha! moment
<net-split> daswort hat nichts gebracht
<Azrooth> hi sash_
<Azrooth> jemand da?
<k1l_> 174 weniger chanserv und nen paar bots
<k1l_> :)
<Azrooth> hmm
<Azrooth> ok
<Azrooth> schade
<sdx23> Azrooth: du könntest auch einfach deine Frage stellen ;)
<Azrooth> ja, aber ist ja kein spezialproblem unter ubuntu
<Azrooth> und sash_wollte mir helfen
<k1l_> ,ot? Azrooth 
<k1l_> !ot > Azrooth 
<Azrooth> ja, weißt du ja
<kubine>  Azrooth: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<Azrooth> ok, dann geh ich mal :-(
<daswort> wo finde ich eine Auflistung der einzelnen Bedeutungen der exit statuses ?
<Fuchs> sind je nach Programm anders
<daswort> klar aber es gibt doch bestimmt eine Konvention nach der man sich richten soll, oder nicht?
<dadrc> 0 ist meistens gut, der Rest nicht.
<sysdef> daswort: nope. es gibt nur die konvention dass man welche nutzen sollte. und dass man so hoeflich sein sollte sie zu dokumentieren
<daswort> Danke Fuchs dadrc sysdef 
<NTQ> Hi Leute. Ich habe bei mir schon länger eine apache2 mit php5 eingerichtet zum lokalen Testen meiner Webseite. Jetzt hab ich in /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini den Wert von error_reporting auf E_ALL | E_STRICT geändert und /etc/init.d/apache2 restart ausgeführt. Leider werden mir die Fehler immer noch nicht angezeigt, wenn welche im Code sind. Es kommt nur eine weiße Seite.
<NTQ> Der Server, auf den ich die Seite nach dem Testen hochlade, zeigt aber immer alle Fehler an, wenn welche da sind. Das kennt ihr sicherlich. Ich weiß jetzt nur nicht, was ich da falsch mache, dass es lokal nicht geht.
<daswort> gibt es benutzerdaten vom usc die man löschen kann?
<bekks> Was ist "usc"?
<daswort> ubuntu software center
<bekks> aha
<NTQ> ohje, ich habs. display_errors stand auf Off -.-
<bekks> daswort: Das Ding hat gar keine Zugangsdaten.
<frank_r2d2> weis jemand was in 12.04 whoopsie macht ?
<daswort> bitte was frank_r2d2 
<frank_r2d2> in top tauch der Prozess whoopsie auf und macht 1-5 % last
<k1l_> frank_r2d2: 1. fragen zu den unstablen versionen in #ubuntu+1 oder #ubuntu-de+1  2. ist das der ubuntu crash report deamon
<frank_r2d2> permanet
<frank_r2d2> k1l_: danke
<k1l_> frank_r2d2: und wenn sowas eine hürde darstellt solltest du besser keine unstable nutzen :/
<sysdef> k1l_: hint: es gibt bei ubuntu keine stable releases
<frank_r2d2> naja in 11.10 gab es ihn nicht
<frank_r2d2> lol
<k1l_> sysdef: soll ich jetzt über veraltetes debian zurückflamen? :)
<sysdef> k1l_: pre-release waere nicht irrefuehrend
<sysdef> k1l_: es ist kein flame. es ist eine fachliche anmerkung
<frank_r2d2> na ist doch super das alles hier in ordnung ist :-)
<frank_r2d2> macht euch nix draus... bei Apple dem super IT h
<frank_r2d2> haste nicht gesehen werden Mail benachrichtigungen auch erst nach 6 monaten gefixt
<k1l_> wie auch immer man das baby nennt. 12.04 gehört in die +1 channel und nicht in unbedarfte hände
<frank_r2d2> 12.04 ist beta nicht alpha !
<bekks> Bitte plenke nicht.
<frank_r2d2> sry
<k1l_> frank_r2d2: ändert nichts an meiner aussage :)
<sysdef> frank_r2d2: tip: fuer lustiges geplauder gibt es btw. #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Rochvellon> moin, wie kann ich ein update diverser pakete wieder rückgängig machen und durch die originalen paketversionen ersetzen?
<dadrc> Kommt drauf an, wo du sie hergenommen hast
<dadrc> Aus 'nem ppa: ppa-purge
<dadrc> Ansonsten kannst du eigentlich in jedem echten Paketmanager eine bestimmte Version eines Paketes installieren
<Rochvellon> jut, ich schau erstmal, wie das mit ppa-purge geht
<Rochvellon> wobei, ich sehe gerade, dass es wohl auch ausreichen sollte, wenn man das ppa entfernt und apt-get update durchlaufen lässt, oder?
<dadrc> nein
<k1l_> nee
<dadrc> Solange die Programme aus dem PPA neuer sind, passiert da garnichts
<k1l_> weil die pakete aus den ppas meist höhere versionsnummern bekommen damit sie ja installiert werden
<k1l_> ppa-purge nutzen. 
<k1l_> kurze suche im wiki sollte da klarheit geben
<Rochvellon> stimmt, dadrc :)
<p01nt3r> lol meine ganzen desktop-symbole sind verschwunden?
<p01nt3r> aber in /home/user/Desktop sind sie noch, wie bekomm ich die wieder angezeigt?
<k1l_> welches ubuntu? welches DE? was hast du gemacht bevor es nicht mehr ging?
<p01nt3r> k1l, gemacht hab ich gar nix, lightdm
<p01nt3r> k1l_, vorhin noch film geschaut, zwischenzeitl. nach windows, danach wieder her und dann war alles weg
<p01nt3r> heut nachmittag hab ich die sprache wieder umstellen müssen auf deutsch, weil irgendwie alles auf englisch umgestellt wurde (wieso auch immer9
<p01nt3r> )
<dAnjou> p01nt3r: gnome shell?
<dAnjou> dateien aufm desktop werden durch nautilus dargestellt
<dAnjou> evtl. läuft der nich oder es wurde ihm verboten, das zu tun
<p01nt3r> dAnjou, ja, gnome-shell, bei einem --replace bekomm ich errors.
<p01nt3r> mal pasten?
<p01nt3r> k1l_, das bleibt auch nach einem neustart so
<k1l_> da gibts im gnome-tweak dingens nen schalter für imho
<p01nt3r> k1l_, wenn ich versuche, den xserver neu zu starten, bekomm ich nicht mal nen tty, nur komische zeichen..
<k1l_> kommt extrem darauf an, was du da fummelst
<p01nt3r> k1l_, bei "Arbeitsoberfläche" ist da nur "Have Filemanager handle the desktop" aktiviert - hab da auch nie was verstellt
<p01nt3r> k1l_, die verknüpfungen gehören auch alle mir, also rechtemässig ist auch nix aussergewöhnlich.
<p01nt3r> komisch
<p01nt3r> die verschwinden doch net einfach so aus heiterem himmel? xD
#ubuntu-de 2013-03-11
<luchs> oder direkt im kernel, nur wie macht man das mit einem fertigen kernel, grübel
<luchs> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6841742.html
<ring0> luchs, nett. danke
<luchs> np
<itu>  nochwas:
<itu> gibt es jetzt noch extra Images für die Servervariante?
<itu> ahja, ok
<haderlump22> Moin! Nach nem Update von 10.04 auf 12.04 kann ich mich auf der grafischen konsole nicht mehr anmelden. Gast geht, mein login nicht. hab in den Logs aber nichts verwertbares gefunden. wechsel von gnome zu unity vllt?
<stevieh> steht evtl. was in der .xsession-errors?
<haderlump22> mom ich hol mal die HDD und gucke mal, meld micht gleich wieder....
<Minipluto> bei 10.04 war der Anmeldebildschirm ja noch GDM und bei 12.04 ist es LightDM. Im Wiki-Artikel steht auch, dass es da zu Problemen führen kann. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LightDM#Problembehebung
<kubine> Title: LightDM › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<haderlump22> wie war das doch gleich mit dem mehr als 3 Zeilen Posten?
<haderlump22> das log von .xsession-errors ist 183 zeilen
<Minipluto> haderlump22: z.B. auf pastebin.com
<haderlump22> so hier, das sagt .xsession-errors: http://pastebin.com/bNXnipUu
<kubine> Title: [Bash] login_fail_unity - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<stevieh> /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...
<haderlump22> hatte schon mal alles was mit gnome zu tun hat .gnome_private oder .gconf umbenannt. gleicher fehler
<stevieh> sicher, dass das von da ist?
<haderlump22> jup, das ist das was in der datei drin steht.... 
<stevieh> ob der da überhaupt vorbeikommt?
<stevieh> lösch die mal und mach nochmal...
<haderlump22> ok, dann muss ich die HDD aber erst mal kurz anhaengen und das system starten... meld mich wieder... o_O
<haderlump22> @stevieh: hattest recht, in dem log wurde nichts aktualisiert.nach dem loeschen wurde keine neue .xsession-errors angelegt... :-( mache das jetzt aber anders. setzte n neues unvermurkstes system auf.... :-D danke trotzdem
<stevieh> haderlump22: naja, spätestens, wenn du dein homedir mit den . dateien wieder einspielst, ist es gleich... 
<stevieh> musst die also entweder weglassen oder kurz schauen. Das kann nicht viel sein.
<haderlump22> das alte home bleibt als backup und ich nehme nur das rueber was ich benoetige (config einstellungen fuers mailprogramm usw.)
<haderlump22> werde jetzt aber fuer einige programme erst mal alternativen finden muessen o_O
<LetoThe2nd> warum, vim ist doch noch drin? *ACNR*
<haderlump22> nee, fuer tomboy, xchat....
<haderlump22> auch der tsclient (vnc und RDP) gibt es nicht mehr unter unity
<dadrc> xchat gibt's noch, tomboy auch
<dadrc> für vnc + rdp würd ich remmina empfehlen
<ppq> remmina++
<haderlump22> thx! :-)
<stevieh> und unity ist schick...
<Tu0r> hi, ich hatte wieder das problem dass mein Unity nicht mehr so richtig ging. Dieses mal aber nicht so wie meist: Die Maus ging noch. Die tastatur nur bedingt (crtl+alt+F1, dort ging sie einwandfrei). Ich konnte nichts mehr schreiben. die mod4 taste ging auch nicht. wenn ich mit der Maus auf das Simbol klickte (oben links um eine Sucheingabe einzugeben) ging es nicht (es reagierte nicht). ctrl+alt+Pfeiltaste (Workpsace wechsel) ging nicht m
<Tu0r> Zeitpunkt 11:41
<stevieh> Tu0r: warte, ich schau mal kurz in dein System rein... 11:41 sagtest du?
<stevieh> hmm... kann ich nix sehen.
<Tu0r> ?
<Tu0r> ich meinte wo werden systemloggs gespeichert?
<Tu0r> und wo gibt es vieleicht sonst noch informationen, die helfen würden um das problem ausfindig zu machen..
<stevieh> Tu0r: an verschiedenen Stellen, schau mal in /var/log, X themen auch in .xsession-errors
<stevieh> installier dir mal nen performance monitor in die notification area und schau, ob die kiste unter last geht
<stevieh> (System Load Indicator)
<stevieh> evtl. auch mal - wenn das öfters passiert ein Terminal mit nem top offen lassen, damit du sehen kannst, was passiert.
<stevieh> auf der Konsole konntest du auch nix mehr machen?
<stevieh> hast du wenig speicher?
<DPITTI> Hi gibt es noch eine Möglichkeit bei TvTime den Teletext da zustellen?  
<Ultragamer> hallo mal eine frage, ich bin gezwungen aus hardware problemen zwecks ethernet und wireless, meinen kernel zu kompilieren. Problem folgendes: wenn ich das tue erhalte ich eine thermal warnmeldung. die zweite variante die ich ahtte um meine hardware zum laufen zu bringen war deb image und kernel pakete zu instalieren somit lief mein network wenigstens. nur nun habe ich 3 verscheidene kernel aufn system und inwiefern wirkt sich das aus?
<Ultragamer>  und werden alle parallel geladen oder nur einer? da mein kernel latein noch recht anfängerich ist wäre es nett mir da zu helfen.
<ppq> Ultragamer: es wird immer nur der geladen, den du im grub bootmenü auswählst
<stevieh> der kernel ist das Ding, was der Kern des OS ist, da läuft nur einer.
<ppq> bzw. der, der automatisch ausgewählt wird - der mit der höchsten versionsnummer
<Ultragamer> ja bei mir ist der kernel 3.6 aufn system aber er lädt den 3.5
<ppq> du kannst problemlos mehrere nebeneinander installiert haben, die kommen sich eigentlich nicht in die quere, falls sie ordentlich paketiert sind.
<Ultragamer> da nur bei 3.5 mein netzwerk läuft
<Ultragamer> prepare-kernel-sources hatte ich schon versucht
<ppq> Ultragamer: was ist denn nun dein konkretes problem? oder läuft alles?
<Ultragamer> auch das mit ./config und make ....... um den kernel auszubauen leider scheint das mit meiner hardware und den dazugehörigen treibern etc nicht möglich zu sein ohne fehlermeldungen , auch das beheben ist nicht möglich
<ppq> wenn ja, bleib einfach bei 3.5
<Ultragamer> ok naja mein problem ist ich wollte eigentlich schon auf dem neuen kernel alles kompilieren
<ppq> Ultragamer: was erhoffst du dir davon?
<Ultragamer> und die unnötigen kernel löschen um mein system sauber zu halten
<Ultragamer> mehr wissen
<Ultragamer> wissen ist macht und dummheit lacht xD
 * LetoThe2nd würde lieber mal https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild und anverwandtes studieren.
<kubine> Title: KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<LetoThe2nd> sprich: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<kubine> Title: Kernel/Compile - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> LetoThe2nd++
<Ultragamer> ok
<Ultragamer> funktioniert das  mit den ubuntu hilfen auch bei debian ? weil ubuntu ja eigentlich auf debian basiert?
<LetoThe2nd> merke - im bedarfsfall spricht nichts gegen kernel backen, aber bitte schön nach dieser weitestgehend offiziellen methode.
<LetoThe2nd> Ultragamer: jein. aber debian support ist ja ohnehin woanders, also ist das ja nicht wichtig, stimmts? ;)
<Ultragamer> inwiefern backen letotheend2?
<Ultragamer> jo stimmt
<Ultragamer> :)
<LetoThe2nd> etwas compilieren nennt man oft auch "backen" (von "backe, backe" kuchen)
<LetoThe2nd> !tabcompletion > Ultragamer, und
<kubine> Ultragamer, und: Bei vielen IRC-Clients ist es möglich mit Hilfe der Tab-Taste den Nickname anderer Nutzer zu vervollständigen. Tippe beispielsweise kub<Tab> um kubine zu erhalten. Derartiges Verhalten ist im Übrigen an vielen Stellen anzutreffen, beispielsweise auch im Grossteil der Shells.
<Ultragamer> es ist so ich bin fasziniert von linux und bin nach und nach daran meine restlichen windows bis auf gamer pc mit linux auszustatten nur will ich linux richtig vertsehen da man es mit windows nicht vergleichen kann schwierig , auf windows kenn ich mich da schon besser aus XD
<Ultragamer> ok
<LetoThe2nd> Ultragamer: mit dem verstehen halts aber gerade. also bei dem was du tippst. mit richtigem deutsch inklusive satzzeichen wärs sicher einfacher....
<LetoThe2nd> s/halts/hakts/
<Ultragamer> LetoThe2nd, jo das stimmt liegt aber gerade an der aufregung xD
<Ultragamer> LetoThe2nd,  und meinem fränkischem dialekt
<Ultragamer> also werd ich linux mal auf fränkisch in paar jahren erstellen xD
<Ultragamer> ist es möglich einen eigenen kernel zu kombilieren zb 3.6, und an diesem solange zu bauen bis er fehlerfrei ist ohne ihn laden zu müssen ? 
<LetoThe2nd> Ultragamer: nein.
<Ultragamer> ok
<Ultragamer> kann ein falscher kernel zu hardware defekten führen ?
<LetoThe2nd> selten, aber ja.
<Ultragamer> weil dann würde ich es probieren, und versuchen die fehler nach und nach zu beseitgien
<LetoThe2nd> wobei das schon eher der 1:100000-fall ist. in allen anderen bootet es einfach nciht.
<Ultragamer> wenn nicht sofort was kaputt geht
<Ultragamer> ok bei meinem 3.6 kernel mit fehlern ging das booten noch, er zeigte aber eine thermal warnung an als fehler
<Ultragamer> auch komischerweise das netzwerk lief ausser dies fehlermeldung ging alles soweit
<LetoThe2nd> !enter > Ultragamer 
<kubine> Ultragamer: Enter ist kein Satzzeichen, versuche deine Sätze in so wenige Zeilen wie möglich zu packen.
<Ultragamer> LetoThe2nd, also hätte ich das lassen können und hätte einfach nur versuchen müssen den fehler zu beheben 
<LetoThe2nd> Ultragamer: es gibt durchaus auch unbedeutende fehlermeldungen. das kann man von fall zu fall entscheiden, aber unter "eine thermal warnung" kann sich keiner was vorstellen. wenn, dann bräuchten wir das mit kontext und zeichengenau.
<Ultragamer> kubine, ja enter ok :)
<kubine> Ultragamer: Ich bin ein Bot ;)
<Ultragamer> kubine,  echt ^^
<Ultragamer> ich bin michael jackson
<kubine> Ultragamer: nur beschränkt lustig. :(
<Ultragamer> ok naja rauch ich noch eine, gibts im irc nen kernel channel?
<LetoThe2nd> Ultragamer: wenn du uns nicht noch etwas unwichtiges(?) über debian sagen möchtest, ist #ubuntu-kernel wohl nciht schlecht. aber englisch, wie wahrscheinlich jeder ernstzunehmende kernel-channel
<Ultragamer> LetoThe2nd, für euch vielleicht unwichtig, für mich nicht :)
<LetoThe2nd> Ultragamer: ok, dann halt direkt, ohne blume und zaunpfahl: für debian-support bitte nach #debian-de oder #debian.de. danke.
<Ultragamer> naja ich komm abends nochmal, wegen ubuntu kernel und den debian kernel muss ich dann bei debian mal fragen :)
<Ultragamer> ich danke vielmals um eure hilfe, und erklärung :)
<LetoThe2nd> have fun.
<doev> Hallo. Ich habe qemu/kvm nach der Anleitung im Wiki installiert. Trotzdem bekomme ich vom virt-manager die Meldung, dass KVM nicht zur Verfügung steht. Hat dazu jemand eine Idee?
<swed1> Hallo, ich möchte ein Verzeichnis eines entfernten Server über SSH permanent im Nautilus eingebunden haben, wie stell ich das an?
<ppq> !fuse/sshfs > swed1, guck hier mal rein
<kubine> swed1, guck hier mal rein: Informationen zu FUSE/sshfs finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FUSE/sshfs
<swed1> ok danke
<ppq> swed1: es gibt noch die möglichkeit, das per pam_mount zu lösen. dabei muss kein keyauth eingerichtet werden (keyauth ist allerdings eine ziemlich gute sache und sehr empfehlenswert). das passwort des users am hiesigen rechner muss aber mit dem passwort des users am entfernten rechner übereinstimmen: http://www.debian-administration.org/article/pam_mount_and_sshfs_with_password_authentication
<kubine> Title: pam_mount and sshfs with password authentication (at www.debian-administration.org)
<ppq> *grummel*
<NTQ> Hi. Ich möchte gerne, dass ein Nutzer aus der Gruppe "ASDF" ein Skript als root ausführen kann. Das Skript selbst gehört root und besteht momentan nur aus einem "whoami". dann hab ich /etc/sudoers benutzt um das skript für die Gruppe "ASDF" ausführbar zu machen. Leider gibt mir whoami aber nicht "root" aus.
<NTQ> also angenommen ntq gehört zur gruppe asdf und führt nun das skript aus. dann gibt es nicht root zurück, sondern eben ntq. wie kann ich das ändern?
<jokrebel> NTQ: schätze mal "sudo whoami"
<NTQ> genau. dann muss der nutzer "ntq" sein passwort eingeben. aber kann man auch das verhindern?
<NTQ> also einfach nur skript aufrufen und ein befehl innerhalb des skripts wird als root ausgeführt?
<ksk> ohne angabe des sudo passwortes? ja das geht
<ksk> man sudo :>
<ksk> auf der sudo seite von ubuntuusers.de steht auch was dazu..~
<koegs> NTQ: vielleicht solltest du uns erstmal zeigen was du in den sudoers eingetragen hast
<NTQ> koegs: %asdf ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/local/bin/test_script.sh
<NTQ> eigentlich will ich einer bestimmten benutzergruppe erlauben apache2ctl configtest aufzurufen. aber apache beschwert sich darüber, dass es nicht root ist, der es ausführt.
<NTQ> vielleicht hat aber auch jemand eine schlauere idee. :)
<koegs> NTQ: ich halt mich lieber ans Beispiel aus dem Wiki und häng sowas ans Ende: %truecrypt ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/truecrypt
<NTQ> koegs: ich hab's auch bei meinem lokalen linux hier abgeguckt. da mach ich es mit truecrypt nämlich ähnlich, aber nicht so wie im wiki. ^^
<nifu> Mh. 4 IPv6 Adressen auf einem Interface. Nett. Aber so war das nicht gewollt.
<itu> ach du scheisse, ich bekomme einen Fehler  "mkfs.ext3: ungültige Anzahl Blöcke - :"    
<itu> wenn ich formatieren will
<ksk> ach du scheisse, du hast deutsche fehlermeldungen
<itu> uh, ist das schlimm?
<ksk> mhm weiss nicht wies bei ubuntu ist, aber generell ists schwer danach zu googeln
<koegs> itu: wie wärs mit dem kompletten befehl und der Fehlermeldung in einem Nopaste.
<koegs> !nopaste > itu 
<kubine> itu: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<itu> naja, ein grossteil vom System ist auf deutsch
<itu> hmpf, ok 
<itu> hatte einen : statt  ; in der zeile
<swed1> Hallo, wie kann ich ein entferntes Verzeichnis, das mit sshfs eingehängt ist wieder Unmounten?
<daswort> fusermount -u swed1 
<koegs> !sshfs > swed1
<kubine> swed1: Details zu SSHFS hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FUSE/sshfs
<RedNifre> Guten Abend!
<verwirrt> Hallo RedNifre.
<RedNifre> Will gerade Windows8 und Ubuntu auf einen Rechner mit SSD und HDD packen. Hatte erst Win8 installiert, Ubuntu erkennt es nur leider nicht. Die Hilfen im Netz meinen das Problem käme daher, dass die Windows-Partition GDT wäre, statt MBR oder so ähnlich, allerdings verstehe ich die Details nicht. Reicht es, wenn ich per GParted eine NTFS-Partition auf der SSD erstelle und Windows dann da hin installiere?
<RedNifre> Ziel ist, dass sowohl die SSD als auch die HDD zwischen Windows und Ubuntu aufgeteilt ist, beim Booten soll die GRUB-Auswahl erscheinen mit Ubuntu als Vorauswahl.
<RedNifre> Deswegen dachte ich, erst Windows zu installieren und dann Ubuntu würde hier problemlos gehen, aber der Ubuntu-Installer erkennt leider nur die NTFS-Partition auf der HDD, nicht aber die auf der SSD.
<bekks> Du brauchst vor der Installation keine Partitionen anzulegen.
<RedNifre> Woran liegt es, dass der Ubuntu-Installer meint, die SSD wäre leer und wie installiere ich Ubuntu und Windows nebeneinander auf dieser SSD?
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast Du denn da?
<RedNifre> 12.04.2
<RedNifre> Wenn ich Partitionen mit GParted anlege sind die ja für Ubuntu sichtbar. Sollte es denn funktionieren, eine NTFS-Partition anzulegen und Windows dort zu installieren? Müsste ich dafür noch irgendwelche Flags setzen? Oder einfach mal die Windows-Installation drauf laufen lassen und schauen was passiert?
<bekks> Du brauchst vor der Installation keine Partitionen anzulegen.
<RedNifre> Dann ist die Frage "Wie installiere ich Windows so, dass es von Ubuntu erkannt wird?".
<bekks> Wie installierst Du es denn bisher?
<bekks> Hast Du denn schon die Installation probiert ohne irgendwelche Partitionen anzulegen? Hast du eine Festplatte über 2TB?
<RedNifre> Nein, ich installiere auf eine kleine Festplatte mit 120G und ich habe während der Installation gar nichts eingestellt.
<bekks> Gerade sagtest du noch, du hättest vorher NTFS Partitionen erstellt.
<RedNifre> Dadurch hat sich Windows die kompletten 120GB genommen, die wollte ich jetzt per Ubuntu-Installer auf 60GB reduzieren.
<RedNifre> Nein, das wäre der nächste Plan.
<RedNifre> Eine NTFS-Partition der größe 60GB erstellen und Windows dort installieren.
<RedNifre> Das wäre praktisch der zweite Versuch, der Grund warum ich glaube dass das gehen könnte ist ja, dass Ubuntu diese Partition ja erkennt, weil es sie angelegt hat.
<bekks> Hast du deinen Rechner auf UEFI eingestellt, oder auf legacy mode?
<RedNifre> Ich verstehe nicht die Details von den Erklärungen online, aber es hat wohl damit zu tun, dass Windows die komplette Platte belegt (???) und dass es GDT statt MBR ist (???).
<RedNifre> Weiß ich nicht, kann ich aber nachschauen und wohl auch beliebig ändern.
<bekks> Einen MBR gibt es grundsätzlich immer, auch bei GPT. Was Du meinst, ist nicht MBR, sondern MSDOS - Stichwort GPT-Label und MSDOS-Label.
<RedNifre> Bin für alle Vorschläge offen, da ja eh keine Daten auf dem Rechner gerettet werden müssen.
<bekks> Dann schau nach, und ändere es auf legacy mode, installier Windows und gut ist. :)
<RedNifre> Ich nehme an das ist eine BIOS-Option. Oder UEFI-Option, je nachdem was ich habe...
<RedNifre> Also ich habe kein BIOS sondern UEFI und kann das so einstellen, dass es sich wie das alte BIOS verhält und sich Windows für Ubuntu erkennbar installiert?
<RedNifre> Hat der Legacy Mode für mich irgendwelche Nachteile?
<bekks> Nö, ausser dass du dann kein UEFI verwenden musst. :)
<RedNifre> Hm, verdammt.
<RedNifre> UEFI ist jetzt im Legacy-Mode, Windows hat bei der Neuinstallation gemeint, dass die SSD neu formatiert werden muss, weil GDT nicht geht, jetzt habe ich Windows auf der Hälfte der SSD installiert, aber der Ubuntu-Installer meint trotzdem, die SSD wäre leer.
<outcast> hi, ich habe gerade meinen ipod video 80gb mit gnupod und fat32 neu formatiert, der interne musikplayer erkennt nun auch mit Banshee gesynkte Musik, jedoch  spielt er die Titel mit vielen Fehlern ab.  das Lied hängt, es knackst. hat das etwas mit dem  mp3-codec zu tun?
<outcast> hat jemad ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?
<RedNifre> Was kann man tun, wenn  Ubuntu während der Installation meint, die SSD auf der Windows installiert ist wäre leer? (Möchte Win und Ubuntu halbe halbe auf der SSD installieren).
<Ultragamer> Guten Abend allerseits
<Ultragamer_> so bin gerade über kernel-kombilieren kubuntu 10.04 lts kernel 3.2.6 nur leider einige fehler bzw. denke ich das nur die treiber fehlen
<Ultragamer_> könnte mir da einer helfen ob es wirklich nur an treibern liegt oder ob ich falsch kombiliert habe?
<verwirrt> Ich nehm localmodconfig und gucke dann nochmal per menuconfig drüber.
<verwirrt> Was für Fehler sind's denn?
<Ultragamer_> kann ich mal 3 posten ?
<verwirrt> Gerne.
<bekks> Nimm doch einfach einen Pastebin.
<bekks> Dann kannst du auch die vollständigen Fehler posten.
<Ultragamer_> geth das hier bin nauser gestern und heute noch in keinem irc gewesen :)
<bekks> !pastebin > Ultragamer_ 
<kubine> Ultragamer_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<bekks> Was auch immer ein "Nauser" ist. :)(
<e-i-k-e> abend
<e-i-k-e> gibts ne möglichkeit prozesse zu listen die das system am standby modus hindern?
<verwirrt> Wieso gehst du eigentlich nicht auf eine neuere Kubuntuversion mit aktuellerem Kernel, oder braucht das ältere KDE weniger Speicher, Ultragamer_? In Vms hab' ich auch noch Kernel kompiliert, physikalisch bleib' ich beim Standard.
<e-i-k-e> ab und an scheint es als ob das system in den standby wechselt (also nach dem drücken des PWR buttons am laptop) aber 5 sekunden später kommt der passwort screen als ob ich den deckel grad aufgeklappt hätte.
<k1l> e-i-k-e: standby und hibernation ist leider noch ziemlich miserabel, weil die hersteller alle ihr eigenes süppchen kochen. am besten schaust du mal nach deinem laptop modell und ubuntu um, ob es da schon erfahrungen mit standby gibt
<e-i-k-e> k1l: okay. das komische ist nur, dass es ein halebs jahr lang ging und seit ein paar wochen gelegentlich spackt :)
<e-i-k-e> sorry, k1l 
<k1l> das könnte an einem kernel update passiert sein
<e-i-k-e> hm, zu blöd für xchat? wunderte mich nur das dein nick vor dem : nicht per kontextmenü klickbar war
<e-i-k-e> ok. hätte ja sein können das es eine möglichkeit gibt mit eine art von "top" befehl zu sehen woran es hakt
<Ultragamer_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413902/
<kubine> Title: kubuntu lts 10.04 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Ultragamer_> da wären meine error meldungen
<bekks> Ultragamer_: Da ist kein einziger Fehler. "Warning" ist nicht "Error".
<Ultragamer_> denke aber sind nicht weiter schlimm ich denke es liegt an die treiber zumindest wenn ich das mit windows vergleiche xD
<Ultragamer_> ok also nur treiber problemeß
<bekks> Wieso Treiberprobleme?
<Ultragamer_> -ß +?
<Ultragamer_> ok was dann?
<bekks> Compilerwarnungen.
<jokrebel> Ultragamer_: Gibt es einen besonderen Grund mit nem fast abgelaufenem Ubuntu zu kompilieren?
<Ultragamer_> ja
<Ultragamer_> testzwecke
<bekks> Welchen? :)
<bekks> Naja, einen Monat lang noch testen - warum nicht.
<Ultragamer_> naja ist der grund den kernel gabs zum runterladen den hab ich dann verwendet
<Ultragamer_> war frei und da ich auf meinem lappi mal mehr testen wil als nur spielerei dachte ich ich mach das :)
<bekks> Ultragamer_: Die Frage zielt eher in die Richtung: Wann gedenkst Du denn das Update auf 12.04 zu machen? :)
<Ultragamer_> ich mach kein update xD
<bekks> Dann ist im April Schluss mit dem Support.
<Ultragamer_> ok
<verwirrt> Wenns ein älteres Notebook ist, verständlich, auf meinem läuft noch Win 95.
<k1l> verwirrt: das ist nicht verständlich, da es keine sicherheitsupdates mehr gibt.
<Ultragamer_> jupp
<ring0> verwirrt, davon sollte man absehen
<Ultragamer_> naja bei 12.04 gehts in die krätsche
<verwirrt> Sicherheitsupdates werden überbewertet.
<Ultragamer_> jupp xD
<verwirrt> Mein NB ist ja nichtmal im Internet. :-D
<Ultragamer_> sagen die bei windows auch immer mit sicherheit , dann amcht man updates und hat noch mehr ärger wie vorher^
<k1l> verwirrt: das könnt ihr bei euch zuhause halten wie ihr wollt. hier gibts für EOL versionen keinen support
<Ultragamer_> eol?
<verwirrt> End of Life.
<k1l> end of life. 
<Ultragamer_> lol
<k1l> der support für 10.04 läuft im april aus für die desktop version
<sdx23> "Sicherheitsupdates werden überbewertet." sagt's, und fragt sich, wie sich der Großteil des Geldes von seinem Konto wegüberwiesen hat.
<RedNifre> Herrje, Ubuntu meint immer noch, die SSD mit Win8 drauf wäre leer... trotz Umstellung auf Legacy Mode und Neuinstallation. Jemand ne Idee? :/
<Ultragamer_> ok jetzt mal ne frage was bedeuten diese warnmeldungen? doch nur das gerät nicht erkannt wird oder treiber fehlen oder mehr?
<bekks> Ultragamer_: Weder noch.
<k1l> RedNifre: vlt ne gpt tabelle und keine mbr tabelle?
<Ultragamer_> beaver74,  was dann?
<Ultragamer_> bekks, was dann?
<bekks> Ultragamer_: Einfach übersetzen: "In der Funktion... "page2" könnte uninitialisiert verwendet werden." - Zeile 4.
<bekks> Das hat nichts mit "Treiberproblemen" oder "Gerät nicht erkannt" zu tun.
<RedNifre> k1l Das war erst der Fehler, dachte ich. Habe jetzt das UEFI so umgestellt, dass es nur Legacy-Mode erkennt. Windows hat bei der Neuinstallation auch prompt reagiert und gemeint "Die SSD muss neu formatiert werden, weil GDT nicht erlaubt ist". Installation lief durch, aber Ubuntu erkennt es trotzdem nicht.
<verwirrt> Paar Warnungen in der Richtung hatte ich auch beim Kompilieren von 3.7.5 unter Debian, alles halb so wild, Ultragamer.
<Ultragamer_> ah ok
<Ultragamer_> aber gibt möglichkeiten wenn man daran weiter arbeitet das sauberer zu bekommen ?
<verwirrt> nur wenn du den Quellcode änderst
<k1l> RedNifre: ja ist es denn nun eine gpt partitionstabelle oder eine mbr?
<Ultragamer_> weil der anfang sah schöner aus keine warnungen etc xD
<bekks> Ultragamer_: Wenn Du das entsprechende Kernelmodul mit neuem Quellcode versorgst - ja.
<RedNifre> (Was ganz anderes: Bin gerade per Android hier im Chat weil der Rechner ja nicht läuft und weiß jetzt nicht welches Character-Encoding ich nutze. Sind meine oder Ultragamer_s Umlaute kaputt? :)
<k1l> RedNifre: "sudo fdisk -l"
<RedNifre> Ok, moment...
<verwirrt> Ultragamer_: schalt doch die Ausgabe von Warnungen aus, dann siehts schön aus. :-D
<Ultragamer_> meine bin mit windows und funktastatur online die hinkt
<Ultragamer_> lol
<RedNifre> Liegt das nicht eher am IRC-Programm?
<verwirrt> Bei meinem ersten Kernel hatte ich ganz andere Probleme, da konnte ich nichmal mehr CDs mounten...
<Ultragamer_> keine ahnung hab den neuen runtergeladen musste sogar länger suchen ^
<Ultragamer_> verwirrt, echt?
<k1l> !kernel_kompilierung > Ultragamer_ 
<kubine> Ultragamer_: Informationen zu Kernel/Kompilierung finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel/Kompilierung
<k1l> lies dich da mal ein wie man das unter ubuntu macht
<Ultragamer_> verwirrt,  das misst naja ich hab das problem das weder ethernet noch wireless intern oder extern funktioniert
<RedNifre> Ich verstehe gar nicht, was du überhaupt machst bzw. was dein Problem oder dein Ziel ist ._.
<verwirrt> Ultragamer_: Ja, weil ich mit localmodconfig vorgegangen bin, ohne weiter Anpassung, weil anscheinend keine CD im Laufwerk war, war auch kein Modul für das Dateisystem (Iso irgendwas) geladen, seitdem gucke ich alles mit menuconfig durch, füge Dateisysteme und Verschlüsselungssachen hinzu.
<Ultragamer_> verwirrt, daher gabs nach google nur eine variante noch selber kernel kombilieren, da lern ich wenigstens was draus hoffe ich zumindest ^^
<bekks> Ihr sollte beide dringend den obigen Artikel lesen.
<verwirrt> USB hatte ich bestimmt auch nicht im 1. Kernel...
<RedNifre> Sollte man bei diesen Hilfe-Verlinkungen nicht >> statt > schreiben? Sonst vergisst er doch alles was er vorher wusste?
<verwirrt> lol
<ring0> Ultragamer_, wenn du dich nicht vorher einliest, lernst du gar nichts dabei
<Ultragamer_> den link hab ich gesaved danke  ;)
<verwirrt> Wobei es auch nicht schlimm ist, wenn im ersten KLernel noch was fehlt, probiert man halt weiter.
<bekks> Oder man liest vorher, was man beachten sollte.
<Ultragamer_> jupp
<k1l> Ultragamer_: du sollst den lesen und verstehen.
<Ultragamer_> oder mann testet und liest dabei , das nennt man multitasking xD
<k1l> Ultragamer_: weil im moment kompilierst du wie nen bilder ohne krückstock
<Ultragamer_> k1l, bilder ^^ du meintest blinde ;)
<k1l> Ultragamer_: dann frag aber hier nicht dauernd sachen die absolute basiscs sind, nur weil du zu faul zum lesen und lernen bist
<verwirrt> So hab ichs auch gemacht, wobei mich die Warnungen nur im allerersten Moment gestört habe, kapierte schnell, dass ich die nicht weg bekomme, Ultragamer_.
<Ultragamer_> naja ging darum ein kollege von mir meinte das das alles ein klacks für ihn wäre aber bei ihm sahs bei mir genauso aus, und dann redete er sich raus
<verwirrt> Schade dass du kein Debian hast, hab meine Kernelkompilierfortschritte protokolliert. :-D
<Ultragamer_> also solange nix error(t) alles in ordnung wenn ich das jetzt richttig gecheckt habe :)
<VanZan> Nabend ,kennt einer von euch ne Seite odern nen Lehrnvideo für die ersten schritte unter Ubuntu? Kann auch gern schon etwas fortgeschrittener sein ;)
<bekks> Ultragamer_: Lies doch mal den Link.
<verwirrt> Genau.
<ring0> Ultragamer_, verwirrt, jungs, zum quatschen und tratschen ist #ubuntu-de-offtopic und nicht der support channel
<Ultragamer_> verwirrt, hab ich auch debian :)
<RedNifre> k1l bei sudo fdisk -l werden mir alle Partitionen korrekt angezeigt. Sehe zwei NTFS-Partitionen auf sda, erkenne nicht genau wie groß die sind, werden aber wohl die Win-Partitionen sein. System ist HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<Ultragamer_> und kubuntu
<RedNifre> Komisch dass fdisk das erkennt, der Ubuntu-Installer aber nicht.
<Ultragamer_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel/Kompilierung mach ich dann wenn ich nochmal neu instaliert habe :)
<kubine> Title: Kompilierung › Kernel › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> !wiki > VanZan 
<kubine> VanZan: Unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ findest du ein sehr umfangreiches Wiki rund um Ubuntu
<bekks> RedNifre: Hast Du sudo fdisk -l bereits in einen Pastebin geworfen?
<Ultragamer_> das die meldungen nicht schlimm sind war leider u spät^^
<RedNifre> Das geht nicht.
<RedNifre> Naja, vielleicht doch.
<bekks> RedNifre: Wieso nicht?
<k1l> VanZan: schau dich da mal um, da gibt es seiten für einsteiger.
<bekks> RedNifre: Live CD einlegen, booten und los.
<RedNifre> Bin gerade per Live-CD drin, mal schauen, ob ich ins Internet komme (Chatte vom Android)
<k1l> Ultragamer_: ja ist ja gut jetzt. jetzt bitte den channel frei halten für echten support und nicht dein rumkompiliere
<RedNifre> Sekunde.
<Ultragamer_> okidoki
<VanZan> Danke >kubine und k1l
<k1l> VanZan: da gibts auch anleitungen zu fast allen programmen von ubuntu. also einfach mal was überlegen was du machen möchtest und dort suchen 
<RedNifre> Ist etwas problematisch, da ich in der Live-CD kein passenden Tastaturlayout habe. Sekunde...
<VanZan> Wollte gern anfangen mehr mit dem Terminal(shell) zu arbeiten und mich mehr in die "Materie" einarbeiten
<RedNifre> pastebin.com/8fqEeRwi
<RedNifre> sdb1 ist die große HDD, da habe ich unter Windows eine Partition angelegt, die die Hälfte ausfüllt. Diese Partition sehe ich auch im Ubuntu-Installer. Nur die SSD (sda) wird mir im Installer als leer angezeigt.
<bekks> RedNifre: sdb1 ist eine Partition. sdb ist die Festplatte.
<RedNifre> Ja, mein ich ja ;)
<bekks> RedNifre: Lies mal Zeile 3 deines Pastes. :)
<RedNifre> Hmpf!
<RedNifre> Wie kommt das?
<RedNifre> Habe im "BIOS" UEFI verboten und nur Legacy Mode erlaubt.
<bekks> Das steht da. fdisk unterstützt kein GPT, und Windows8 installiert ein GPT.
<k1l> RedNifre: deswgen hab ich doch gefragt ob es ne gpt tabelle ist :/
<RedNifre> Windows hat das sogar bei der Installation gemerkt und gemeint " Muss die SSD neu formatieren, GDT geht nicht!"
<k1l> RedNifre: dann installiere mal gdisk
<bekks> RedNifre: Und UEFI/BIOS hat primär nichts mit GPT/MSDOS zu tun.
<RedNifre> Ich dachte eigentlich es wäre keine mehr.
<RedNifre> Ich meine ich haette im UEFI/BIOS eingestellt, dass GPT verboten ist und nur Legacy Mode erlaubt sein soll. Und Legacy Mode steht für MSDOS, oder?
<RedNifre> Kann ich bei der Live-CD in den RAM installieren, oder wie läuft das ab?
<bekks> Du hast nirgendwo eingestellt, dass GPT verboten ist,
<bekks> Du hast nur eingestellt, dass der Legacy Mode verwendet werden soll, statt UEFI.
<RedNifre> Hm.
<RedNifre> Hmhmhm.
<RedNifre> gdisk gibt's irgendwie nicht. Hm.
<bekks> Nimm halt gparted
<RedNifre> ok
<RedNifre> Erkennt es als leer. Und nun?
<bekks> Wer erkennt was als leer?
<RedNifre> GParted meint sda eins wäre unallocated. Auf sdb findet es die NTFS-Partition und den darauf folgenden unallocated Bereich.
<RedNifre> -eins
<bekks> Und zeigt Dir gparted irgendwelche Hinweise oder Warnungen an, dass es kein GPT lesen kann?
<RedNifre> Nein. 
<RedNifre> Wird GPT auf Plattenebene deaktiviert? Also kann ich mit GParted etwas tun, dass die Platte kein GPT mehr ist, Windows neu installieren und danach geht es?
<bekks> GPT wird nie aktiviert oder deaktiviert.
<RedNifre> Ich verstehe schon rein konzeptionell nicht, worauf ich hinarbeiten muss.
<RedNifre> Also Windows muss irgendwie so installiert werden, dass es als MSDOS-artig erkannt wird? Aber das hat nichts mit dem Legacy-Mode zu tun und lässt sich nicht per GParted einstellen?
<RedNifre> Mh, ich geb für heute auf. Gute Nacht!
<verwirrt> RedNifre: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Grundlagen
<kubine> Title: Grundlagen › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<verwirrt> "MBR mit GUID-Partitionstabelle (GPT)"
<Ultragamer_> http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1117591
<Ultragamer_> wegen der platte :)
<verwirrt> "Bei Verwendung einer vorhandenen GPT muss man aber zusätzlich, je nach Installationsart (BIOS oder EFI), einen gesonderten Bereich (hier Partition) anlegen, um die GRUB 2-Informationen zu hinterlegen."
<Ultragamer> weis einer wann es treiber gibt für neue hardware? (Atheros  AR8161 Gigabit Ethernet [1969-1091] (rev 10) oder (Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 wireless) die funzen bei mir auch nicht :(  für ubuntu 12
<Ultragamer> ich finde keinen geeigneten treiber die funzen alle nicht bei mir
<k1l_> ja bei deinem fummeln ubuntu kein wunder
<Ultragamer> hey das 12er ist original belassen :)
<Ultragamer> gerade frisch instaliert 
<k1l_> !wlan_broadcom_bcm43xx > Ultragamer 
<kubine> Ultragamer: Informationen zu WLAN/Broadcom_bcm43xx finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Broadcom_bcm43xx
<k1l_> have a good read
<Ultragamer> bei mir geht der nicht
<Ultragamer> hab das deb. runtergeladen und instaliert, 2 errors
<k1l_> watt für nen deb?
<Ultragamer> bcrm43xx.deb
<k1l_> das ist kein windows
<Ultragamer> da steht dabei das es meine karte unter ubuntu unterstützen würde 
<Ultragamer> ach mensch 
<k1l_> du lädst nicht irgendwo irgendwas runter von irgendwelchen seiten
<k1l_> lies was da steht. lesen!
<Ultragamer> ja lustig , ich habe kein internet an dem gerät da keines funktioniert, da bringt mir apt.get nichts wenn ich kein netzwerk habe ^^
<k1l_> dann besorgst du dir entweder die dort genannten pakete von packages.ubuntu.com oder du steckst kurz nen kabel dran
<Ultragamer> kabel geht bei mir auch nicht 
<Ultragamer> das ist ja mein problem 
<Ultragamer> wifi kabel und bluetooth nix funzt
<Ultragamer> bei ifconfig und iwconfig zeigt er mir die wlan0 an aber alles off, ab und zu bekomm ich über wicd wlan rein bricht aber stetig ab
<verwirrt> Ist das Ubuntu 12.04, Ultragamer?
<Ultragamer> ja
<verwirrt> Ist das Ubuntu 12.04, Ultragamer?
<Ultragamer> ich lass nur sudo weg sonst wird der satz zulang
<verwirrt> Ups, sorry, ich war zu weit oben.
<bekks> Ultragamer: Schieb bitte sudo ifconfig -a in einen pastebin
<Ultragamer> hab auch up und down schon probiert un restart 
<verwirrt> Im Forum sehe ich was von proposed Quellen aktivieren und dann linux-backports-modules-cw-3.4-precise-generic installieren.
<verwirrt> Aber ohne Internetverbindung ist's schwierig.
<Ultragamer> gerät gerade aus, aber bei lo steht no wireless .... eth0 ebenfalls no.... darunter wlano alles auch das 80211b/G/N usw nur bei power off und der rest auch off
<verwirrt> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/dell-vostro-6631/?highlight=AR8161#post-4870177
<kubine> Title: Dell Vostro 3360 Netzwerkkarte nicht erkannt › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Ultragamer> bei iwconfig ebenfalls nur das eth0 nicht aufgelistet wird 
<bekks> Ultragamer: Also hast du ein eth0, Kabel, und musst es nur konfigurieren.
<verwirrt> Scheint der gleiche Chip zu sein und ganz unten schreibt der, wie er es hinbekommen hat.
<Ultragamer> genau das selbe prob hab ich auch 
<Ultragamer> thx lese gerae
<Ultragamer> hab die Backport-Module vergessen wird daran liegen 
<Ultragamer> ja eth0 hab ich
<Ultragamer> aber normalerweise leuchtet es wenn ich ein kabel anstecke in meinem fall erkennt er anscheinend die pci karte nicht
<bekks> Würde es die PCI Karte nicht erkennen, hättest du kein eth0
<Ultragamer> weil die blinkt auch nicht auf wenn ich das kabel einstecke
<Ultragamer> mmh ok
<Ultragamer> walso mus sich das manuell freischalten und konfigurieren
<bekks> ??
<Ultragamer> naja wenn ich kabel anstecke hab ich kein internet
<bekks> Was soll "manuell freischalten" bedeuten bei einer Netzwerkkarte?
<bekks> Natürlich hast du dann kein Internet, weil du das Interface noch konfigurieren musst.,
<Ultragamer> ok
<verwirrt> Ultragamer: Gib mal das im Terminal ein, wenn da die Netzwerkkarte nicht auftaucht, dürfteste auch kein eth0 haben: lspci -nnk | grep -i net -A2 
<Ultragamer> mom muss ich lappi nochmal starten
<bekks> Wieso?
<vectory> vllt ist ja noch ein onboard chip dabei?
<bekks> lspci | grep -i net
<Ultragamer> No such or file directory
<bekks> Was ist die Ausgabe von lsb_release -sc ?
<Ultragamer> bekks, er zeigt mir den richtigen namen der karten an (ethernet atheros und bcm4313 wireless)
<Ultragamer> lucid
<bekks> Und woher stammt die Meldung mit dem no such file or directory?
<Ultragamer> von verwirrt mit lspci -nnk ....
<bekks> Was ja nicht sein kann.
<Ultragamer> ?
<bekks> Denn urplötzlich gibts bei meinem lspci den Befehl. Ergo: Schreibfehler.
<Ultragamer> mom bei mir steht grep: A2 No such or file directory
<bekks> Schreibfehler...
<Ultragamer> ok mom
<k1l_> lucid? dachte das wäre ein 12.04
<verwirrt> Bei mir zeigt der als Subsystem das Mainboard an und dann noch Kernel driver in us... die einfache Variante, ohne A2 und so tut's auch.
<Ultragamer> hatte - bei A2 vergessen ^^
<verwirrt> Ok. :-D
<Ultragamer> ebenfalls karten werden angezeigt
<verwirrt> Kernel Treiber geladen?
<bekks> Ja, sonst gäbe es kein eth0
<Ultragamer> und kernel driver in use bcma-pci-bridge und kernel modules: bcma
<bekks> Vergesst doch mal den WLAN Kram. Kabel rein, und konfigurieren.
<Ultragamer> ok
<Ultragamer> kabel würde reichen
<Ultragamer> da wäre ich ja schon happy )
<k1l_> Ultragamer: ist das nun das 12.04 oder ein lucid (aka 10.04)?
<Ultragamer> dlucid 1
<Ultragamer> lucid 10
<Ultragamer> auf 12 aber selbe hardware
<Ultragamer> hab meinen und den lappi meiner freundinn und noch nen alten auch mit lucid drauf
<bekks> Das ist alles egal.
<Ultragamer> meine freundinn hat 12
<TheInfinity> Ultragamer: du solltest dich mal festlegen bei welchem rechner du den fehler suchst.
<Ultragamer> ok
<bekks> Der Rechner, um den es geht: Was hat der? 10.04 oder 12.04?
<Ultragamer> 10.04
<bekks> Gut, also ist 12.04 völlig egal.
<Ultragamer> jupp bei mir wäre erstmal wichtiger 
<Ultragamer> freundinn kann warten xD
<bekks> Wieviele Netzwerkinterfaces hast Du?
<Ultragamer> ?
<bekks> Wieviele Anschlüsse für ein Netzwerkkabel hat dein Rechner?
<Ultragamer> 1
<bekks> Gut. Dann möchte ich gerne die absolut vollständige, ungekürzte Ausgabe von: lspci | grep -i net sehen
<vectory> !np > Ultragamer 
<TheInfinity> !nopaste > Ultragamer, dahin:
<kubine> Ultragamer, dahin:: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Ultragamer> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Device 1091 (rev 10)
<Ultragamer> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<TheInfinity> Ultragamer: das war nicht vollständig. nutze doch bitte den paste service.
<Ultragamer> ok 
<TheInfinity> und dann einfach die gesamte ausgabe. alles. gewissermaßen copy paste. ;)
<Ultragamer> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413907/
<kubine> Title: lan › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Ultragamer> so?
<Ultragamer> ja hab den link mit pastabin gerade gefunden )
<bekks> 11Den habe ich Dir vorhin gegeben. :P
<bekks> Und jetzt noch die Ausgabe von dmesg | grep -i eth in einen pastebin bitte.
<Ultragamer> ja abr musste erstmal bei den 100 links finden ^^
<bekks> Nachdem Du das Kabel einngesteckt hast.
<bekks> -n
<Ultragamer> kabel ist angeschlossen
<Ultragamer> zusätzlich -n?
<bekks> Nein.
<Ultragamer> wenn er meine karte erkennt etc warum geht inet dann nicht verstehe ich nicht
<k1l_> ist das nicht dein fummel-kernel in dem lucid?
<bekks> Weil es nicht konfiguriert ist. Wie ich schon zweimal sagte.
<Ultragamer> ne fummel kernel ist auf altem lappi
<bekks> uname -a würde ich auch gerne noch sehen.
<verwirrt> Wenn beide NBs nicht gehen, wird vom Router vielleicht gar keine IP zugewiesen... funktioniert das bei anderen Rechnern oder gehst du vielleicht ganz anders ins Internet, Ultragamer?
<TheInfinity> Ultragamer: weil du da ein _sehr_ merkwürdiges system hast. entweder hast du dein ubuntu heftigst verändert oder das ist kein ubuntu.
<Ultragamer> der läuft auch aber nimmer lange xD
<verwirrt> Habs so verstanden, dass das NB mit 12.04 auch nicht ins Internet kommt?
<Ultragamer> jupp ist selber laptop bzw selbes modell
<TheInfinity> uname -a wäre allerdings tatsächlich interessant damit wir wissen um welchen kernel = welche treiber es sich dreht. und das komplette /var/log/sylog.
<Ultragamer> Kernel 2.6.32
<Ultragamer> naja an meine hab ich schon rummgespielt meine feundinn ihrer ist nur instaliert
<Ultragamer> bis ich ne lösung finde wegen inet
<TheInfinity> Ultragamer: das _ganze_ uname -a bitte.
<TheInfinity> Ultragamer: wir können dir nicht helfen wenn du immer nur irgendwelche winzigen infoschnipsel gibst. deswegen bitte mal das ganze uname -a und das ganze syslog.
<Ultragamer> jo bin schon drüber muss ständig raum wechseln und usb stick übertragen dauert immer en stück
<bekks> Das ist doch ein Notebook - oder ...?
<bekks> Das kann man sicher auch tragen :)
<TheInfinity> Ultragamer: und ein mal syslog, uname -a und am besten auch gleich mit dmesg komplett auf einmal auf n stick zu speichern ist jetzt auch nicht mehr aufwand als nur einer der dateien rüberzuziehen. ;)
<Ultragamer> hab gerade anderes prob bildschirm schwarz :(
<Ultragamer> hab ich was putt gemacht?
<bekks> Wissen wir nicht.
<bekks> Wir haben keine Ahnung, wa Du getan oder nicht getan hast.
<Ultragamer> mmhh ich auch nicht , bildschirmschoner aber geht nimmer weg
<Ultragamer> denke ich mal
<Ultragamer> muss ich neustarten
<Ultragamer> jungs ich setz das ubuntu neu auf und melde mich morgen mit ner frischen install nochmal, vielleicht hab ich da was verratzt
<Ultragamer> mit meiner rummspielerei
<bekks> Nimm dann direkt 12.04
<Ultragamer> jo auf neuen ja aufn alten läufts halt net
<bekks> Wieso das?
<Ultragamer> kann ich da auch kubuntu 12 nehmen?
<verwirrt> Dachte die sind baugleich.
<bekks> 12 was? 12.04 oder 12.10?
<Ultragamer> der alte hat nur 800Mhz und 256 mb ram
<bekks> Mach ihn aus und nie mehr an. Oder nimm lubuntu.
<bekks> 256M sind für KDE definitiv zu wenig.
<Ultragamer> 12.10 kubuntu ich lade das neue runter oder soll ich 12.04 runterladen für morgen?
<bekks> 12.04, als lubuntu.
<Ultragamer> kann sein
<bekks> Ist so, steht in den Anforderungen.
<Rochvellon> für 256 mb ram bitte lieber xubuntu oder besser lubuntu nutzen
<TheInfinity> selbst xubuntu ist dafür schon zu fett.
<Ultragamer> ne kann auch sien das 2 x 256mb ramm drinn sind aufn alten, weil kubuntu 10 läuft da, die 2 neuen laptops haben dualcore 2,4 Ghz und 8 GB Ram und intel hd 3000 grafik und 1Gb Geeforce
<bekks> Was die neuen haben interessiert niemanden.
<Ultragamer> naja der alte ist zum rummspielen
<Ultragamer> der nicht sooo wichtig
<bekks> Warum machen wir dann hier diese ganze Mischpoke?
<TheInfinity> Du solltest dich wirklich mal entscheiden welchen Rechner du nun bearbeitest.
<TheInfinity> Und du solltest NUR diesen EINEN Rechner bearbeiten.
<Ultragamer> wichtiger wäre wenn ich orgen wieder on komme und wir irgendwie das inet zum laufen kriegen könnten , instaliere auch alles komplett frisch
<bekks> Mach ihn aus, schmeiss ihn weg, und komm morgen mit einem frisch installierten 12.04 auf einem der "neuen" Rechner wieder.
<bekks> Alles andere ist völlige Nebensache.
<Ultragamer> jo hab ja vor :)
<Ultragamer> kennt ihr euch mit kubuntu auch aus ist doch das selbe wie ubutnu auser der oberfläche oder nciht?
<verwirrt> Bin mit Kubuntu zufrieden.
<bekks> kubuntu ist ein Ubuntu ohne Unity mit KDE.
<verwirrt> Das Wiki von ubuntuusers ist auch dafür ausgeleg,t oft wird sogar gezielt auf KDE Anwendungen und Besonderheiten eingegangen, Ultragamer.
<Ultragamer> ja ich mag die desktop oberfläche mehr wie bei gnome, aber was ich nicht verstehe ist auf meinem pcs läuft debian und kubuntu einwandfrei nur auf den laptops überhaupt nicht mit netzwerk
<bekks> Weil Du es konfigurieren musst.
<Ultragamer> bei meinen pcs musste ich das nicht
<Ultragamer> ausser dhcp wo ich da eingestellt hatte
<Ultragamer> deswegen verwundert mich das einwenig
<verwirrt> Bei meinem lief auch alles direkt, nur den Nvidiatreiber hab ich installiert.
<bekks> Dann komm morgen auf einem der neuen Rechner mit 12.04 wieder. Dann kriegt man das auch in den Griff.
<Ultragamer> wie bei dir lags nur am nividia treiber ?
<ring0> verwirrt, das wiki befasst sich allgemein mit ubuntu. kde wird nicht präferiert
<Ultragamer> bekks, jo mach ich
<bekks> Ultragamer: Netzwerk hat nichts mit Grafikkartentreibern zu tun.
<verwirrt> ring0: drum ja "auch".
<Ultragamer> naja in einem google forum hab ich mal was davon gehört das bei einem kein wireless ging als er die grafikkarte instalierte ging sie komischerweise
<verwirrt> Bei so neuen Notebooks würde ich direkt 12.10 nehmen...
<bekks> Ultragamer: Das ist Blödsinn.
<Ultragamer> bin schon voll weg hab die letzten tage soviel gegoogelt und nix gefunden danke für die hilfe
<Ultragamer> wegen kubuntu st 12.04 in ordung?
<verwirrt> Ja, ist auch in Ordnung, natürlich.
<Ultragamer> mag die lts lieber wie pres
<verwirrt> aus Stabiitäts- und Langzeitsupportsicht sowieso 1. Wahl, ich hab schon Angst vor 2014, wenn ich updaten muss. :-D
<Ultragamer> jo ich auch ich bin froh wenn es sauber läuft, hatte solche probs eigentlich noch nie mit linux normalerweise instalieren bissel programme drauf und bissel einrichten was man braucht fertig dass mit den lappis da war ich schon kurz vorm durchdrehen
<Ultragamer> aber wenn die das morgen mit mir hinbekommen klasse :)
<Ultragamer> dann kauf ich jeden nen lolli
<verwirrt> Hab Kubuntu 12.10 vorher relativ ausführlich in virtuellen Maschinen getestet, 2 Installationen parallel, die eine zum testen, die anderen um das erflgreich getestete umzusetzen und zu dokumentieren, dann wechselte ich auf physikalisch.
<verwirrt> Halt mit den vorher gewonnenen Infos.
<verwirrt> Die Grafikkarte war's einzige neue.
<Ultragamer> naja ich hab mein debian aufn pc fpr daheim , damit fing ich an aber auch nur das nötigste gemacht
<Ultragamer> seit ner woche versuch ich mich zu vertiefen aber irgendwie schwierig von windows komplett auf linux umzudenken
<verwirrt> Debian war mir zu alt, hab zwar auch Wheezy ausprobiert, aber naja - unter Ubuntu die PPAs haben mich überzeugt.
<ring0> Ultragamer_, verwirrt, jungs, zum quatschen und tratschen ist #ubuntu-de-offtopic und nicht der support channel
<Ultragamer> sorry
<Ultragamer> naja gute nacht leuts bis morgen 
<verwirrt> N8 Ultragamer.
#ubuntu-de 2013-03-12
<itu> hm
<itu> grub 0.97~beta   = Grub2 ?
<caillean> japp
<itu> thx
<swed1> Hallo, ich habe in einem Verzeichnis viele tar Dateien. Diese möchte ich alle auf einmal verschlüsseln. Am liebsten wäre mir ein Befehl a'la "gpg -c *.tar". Funktioniert aber nicht, das Passwort muss ich da ja auch bei jeder Datei doppelt eingeben. Wie kann ich das realisieren?
<donjoe> nimm doch ccrypt mit key datei
<donjoe> ccrypt -e *.tar -k key.txt
<swed1> donjoe, danke funktioniert gut
<donjoe> prima
<maze-m> kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich eclipse installiert bekomme, wenn ich's mir von eclipse.org heruntergeladen hab?
<bullgard4> maze-m: Was hast Du Dir denn heruntergeladen? Eine Datei mit der Endung .deb?
<maze-m> bullgard4: ne, die *.tar.gz 
<maze-m> aber stimmt, ne *.deb gibt's da ja auch, oder :)?
<LetoThe2nd> ne.
<LetoThe2nd> und einfach entpacken. dat wars.
<maze-m> LetoThe2nd: okay, hab ich! aber würd's halt gerne in nen Ordner haben, wo unter Linux alle Programme hininstalliert werden! Ebenso wäre ein Icon oder so auch nicht schlecht, über welches ich dann Eclipse aufrufen kann
<bullgard4> maze-m: Den Artikel http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Pakete_installieren kennst Du?
<kubine> Title: Pakete installieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> bullgard4: danke, aber das hilft bei eclipse nicht weiter.
<LetoThe2nd> maze-m: man kann eclipse z.b. unter opt legen oder so, aber wenn du nicht spezielle anforderungen hast, würde ich da davon abraten.
<LetoThe2nd> maze-m: mach in deinem home einen ~/bin-ordner, schiebs da rein, fertig.
<maze-m> LetoThe2nd: wieso abraten? 
<LetoThe2nd> maze-m: weil eclipse mit seinen plugins und deren rechte da gerne durcheinander kommt, wenn man nicht ganz genau weiss was man da tut (wie ich zumindest nicht, und du höchstwahrscheinlich auch nicht :P )
<LetoThe2nd> maze-m: ergo: sinnloser ärger + zeitverschwendung.
<maze-m> LetoThe2nd: okay, das is'n Grund :)
<maze-m> LetoThe2nd: weißt'de denn auch, wie ich dann noch das C/C++-Plugin da zum laufen bekomm?
<MasterOfDisaster> maze-m: eclipse hat nen eigenen Updater
<LetoThe2nd> maze-m: verwende lieber 5% der zeit auf ne google-suche nach ".desktop file eclipse", dann kriegst du ne menge hilfen für deinen gewünschten klick-link und das ding ist fertig.
<LetoThe2nd> maze-m: warum lädst du nicht einfach die c++-feritg-gepackte version runter? ;)
<MasterOfDisaster> maze-m: Klick auf Help -> Software Updates (IIRC)
<MasterOfDisaster> LetoThe2nd: gut, ja - aber es gibt halt noch nen Haufen anderer Plugins dafür, die nicht in einer fix fertig gepackten Version drin sind.
<maze-m> LetoThe2nd: hab mir die auch runtergeladen ;)! Aber, ich versuch' das mal so, wie MasterOfDisaster das gesagt hat ;)
<LetoThe2nd> MasterOfDisaster: stimmt, aber gerade für den linux-c++ entwickler finde ich diese entwprechende version als startpunkt äusserst empfehlenswert. dann weiss man einfach, dass das c/c++-autotools-usw geraffel funktioniert. den rest kann man dann ja nachrüsten.
<maze-m> Also kann man nicht generell sagen, es ist besser, dass C/C++-Plugin über die Software Updates zu installieren, oder händisch?
<LetoThe2nd> MasterOfDisaster: plus, das ganze zeug über die "hochperformante" funktionalität von eclipse selbst nachzuinstallieren dauert mit sicherheit länger ;)
<LetoThe2nd> maze-m: im endresultat ist da kein unterschied.
<maze-m> LetoThe2nd: okay :)
<MasterOfDisaster> LetoThe2nd: hrhr, "hochperformant"
<LetoThe2nd> MasterOfDisaster: hab ich recht oder hab ich recht?
<MasterOfDisaster> sicherlich!
<LetoThe2nd> maze-m: aber speziell bei eben dem c++-linux zeug gibts ein paar fallstricke, und man kriegt das sicher auch über diese updateverwaltung hin. nur kann ich meine zeit auch bei wichtigeren sachen verschwenden, als dingen die ich mit einem downloadklick erledigt hab.
<maze-m> LetoThe2nd: okay :)
<maze-m> LetoThe2nd: da hast'de wohl Recht :).... Aber wie installier ich das den händisch, also sprich ohne Updater?
<LetoThe2nd> maze-m: herunterladen, entpacken?
<maze-m> LetoThe2nd: ja okay, aber kann ich das auch einfach in den eclipse-Ordner entpacken?
<LetoThe2nd> *facepalm*
<LetoThe2nd> http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/packages/eclipse-ide-cc-developers/junosr2
<kubine> Title: Eclipse IDE for C/C++ Developers | Eclipse Packages (at www.eclipse.org)
<LetoThe2nd> da 32/64 bit wählen und das ding *tutticompletti* runterladen.
<maze-m> LetoThe2nd: ja schon, das weiß ich ja! aber muss ich den Inhalt einfach in den Eclipse-Ordner entpacken?
<LetoThe2nd> maze-m: in *welchen* eclipse ordner?!?
<maze-m> LetoThe2nd: na in den, welchen ich nu unter ~/bin in meinem home-verzeichnis hab ;)
<LetoThe2nd> maze-m: lösch den, für was würdest du den brauchen?
<maze-m> den /bin-ordner?
<LetoThe2nd> von mir aus auch den, ist doch völlig wurcht.
<LetoThe2nd> es geht doch nur drum, sauber neu anzufagne.
<maze-m> LetoThe2nd: na ja, den Eclipse-Ordner brauch ich doch aber, weil ich Eclipse doch selber noch brauche für die Java-Entwicklung! 
<LetoThe2nd> maze-m: na dann nenn halt einen eclipse-java und einen eclipse-c oder was auch immer
<maze-m> LetoThe2nd: das C/C++-Ding is ja nur ein Plugin, oder? Das enthält ja nicht Eclipse für Java-Entwicklung komplett, oder?
<LetoThe2nd> maze-m: vermutlich nicht, aber keine spezifische ahnung.
<maze-m> LetoThe2nd: okay :)
<koegs> maze-m: und jetzt gucken wir nochmal kurz aufs Topic :)
<maze-m> koegs: Wieso? 
<verwirrt> Hallo.
<rcerny> hi guys, kleine frage, kann mir einer sagen wie ich die syslog ausführlich in eine datei exportieren kann ohne puffern? am besten auf einen externen Datenträger (USB-Stick o.ä.)
<LetoThe2nd> rcerny: dateisysteme werden immer auf die eine oder andere art gepuffert, und gerade usb-flash ist nicht für seine zuverlässigkeit bekannt. wenn du nen sicheren hafen für kritische logs brauchst, lieber übers netzwerk wegpipen.
<LetoThe2nd> rcerny: ansonten: http://linux.die.net/man/5/syslog.conf lesen :D
<kubine> Title: syslog.conf(5): syslogd config file - Linux man page (at linux.die.net)
<rcerny> rtfm hm? Ne scherz, ich hab nen Laptop, der friert Random ein unter Win7 genauso wie unter einem Ubuntu- und Debian Live-System...
<rcerny> Irgend ein HW-Defekt, aber was für einer muss ich noch herausfinden...
<k1l> würde ich spontan mal auf hitzeproblem tippen. mal nach nem neuen bios ausschau halten und mal gucken ob man da putzen muss.
<LetoThe2nd> rcerny: genau deswegen sag ich ja - übers netz wegpipen, das ist sicherer als sich auf den usb-stick zu verlassen.
<k1l> oder der akku ist hinüber oder so
<LetoThe2nd> rcerny: -> http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-remote-syslog-logging-on-debian-and-ubuntu/
<rcerny> ich hab ihn ohne Akku laufen, heiss wird er nicht
 * rcerny lesen
<LetoThe2nd> respektive -> https://www.ridgerun.com/developer/wiki/index.php/How_to_Configure_Remote_Syslog_Logging
<kubine> Title: How to Configure Remote Syslog Logging - RidgeRun Developer Connection (at www.ridgerun.com)
<LetoThe2nd> ok, letzteres ist etwas embedded-lastig :/
<rcerny> wie meinen?
<LetoThe2nd> egal. ignorier den zweiten link.
<rcerny> welchen zweiten Link? der von ridgerun.com?
<LetoThe2nd> ja
<rcerny> ok, danke :)
 * rcerny bin mal lesen
<passt> ira
<passt> servus allerseots
<passt> wie kann ich dateizugriffsrechte automatisch automaisch setzen?
<passt> ich möchte, dass jede Datei/Unterordner automatisch die selben Zugriffsrechte wie der übergeordnete Ordner erhalten.
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ACL
<kubine> Title: ACL › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<passt> ok, danke
<sdx23> man beachte auch "umask" und ggf setgid Bits.
<fjodor> hi, gibt es einen rekorder der das mikrofon automatisch pegelt so wie es skype macht?
<fjodor> gibt es ein stichwort für die automatische anpassung, sodass ich danach googlen kann?
<LetoThe2nd> automatic gain vielleicht.
<thl> hallo. kann ich eine kurze frage zu ubuntu stellen?
<stevieh> nur zu
<thl> ich bin im hotel im offenen wlan und das wlan symbol blinkt staendig als ob dauerhaft etwas uebertragen wurde... ich habe keine ahnung welcher prozess das ist.
<ring0> thl, kannst im terminal nachsehen mit "iftop -i wlan0" oder "nethogs"
<ppq> thl: mit iftop und netstat kannst du feststellen, wer und wohin da was überträgt
<stevieh> iftop, genau, da hab ich grad geschaut
<thl> entschuldigung, ich war gerade aus dem netz geflogen. fuer den internetverkehr, iftop war der befehl?
<BazzO> iftop -i wlan
<BazzO> oder iftop -i nethogs
<thl> es wird nur meine MAC Adresse und meine ip angezeigt...
<thl> und die ueberwachung mit wireshark sieht irgendwie sehr gruselig aus, als koennte ich da hostnamen von anderen nutzern mitlesen, die sich ins wlan eingewaehlt haben
<stevieh> klar kannst du das.
<stevieh> wo ist jetzt das problem?
<thl> also ich wundere mich nur, warum ohne pause daten uebertragen werden, das war gestern noch nicht so.
<thl> vorhin hatte ich ein anderes tool und der hat mir angezeigt, dass schon ca. 50 MB runtergeladen wurden.
<fjodor> hey stevieh kann ich dich mal query?
<thl> ich würde einfach gerne wissen, konkret welcher prozess den traffic verursacht. das habe ich trotz des guten wikis zum thema netzwerkmonitoring nicht hinbekommen.
<BazzO> hat hier jemand ahnung wie man fsaa auf einem amilo notebook installiert unter ubuntu?
<ring0> thl, probier mal nur iftop
<thl> unter iftop wird jetzt interessanterweise kein traffic mehr angezeigt. aber das wlan laempchen blinkt staendig und pausenlos.
<ring0> thl, alternativ nethogs
<ring0> thl, meine wlan led ist immer aktiv, wenn ich wlan aktiviert hab
<ring0> thl, was sagt nethogs?
<thl> nethogs zeigt nur firefox, wo gelegentlich was uebertragen wird, und einmal unknown, da wird aber nichts uebertragen. meine wlan led ist natuerlich auch immer aktiv. aber normal blinkt sie nicht, sondern leuchtet eben nur
<thl> und wenn ich gksudo wireshark starte und dann auf wlan0 klicke, kommt er aus dem scrollen gar nicht mehr raus. soll das so sein?
<thl> normalerweise wollte ich oben schreiben
<ThreeM> thl, was sind denn das für pakete die wirteshark anzeigt? also protokoll
<thl> da steht was von dropbox, apple, samsung, und jede menge bunte farben. ich habe das protokoll gespeichert, jetzt kann ich nur irgendwie nicht darauf zugreifen
<ThreeM> normal kannste das log mit wireshark wieder öffnen
<ThreeM> wichitg ist src und dest. guck dir die pakete an die von deiner ip kommen/gehen, und dann guck was für pakete das sind, http, smb, broadcast etc
<thl> ich habe das log im root verzeichnis gespeichert, ich koennte es kurz hochladen, aber ich kann nicht darauf zugreifen, wenn ich den persoenlichen ordner öffne, wie bekomme ich den mit root rechten auf?
<BazzO> mit sudo
<ThreeM> thl, hochladen ist etwas semioptimal, da könnten poassworter etc mit drinnen stehen ;)
<BazzO> mit sudo und edit + pfad kannste das protkoll einsehen wenn mich noch alles täuscht ;)
<thl> ok, also ich habe das protokoll jetzt geoeffnet. meine eigenen ip ist irgendwie gar nicht dabei, einige andere.
<thl> und meine wlan led blinkt weiter, das verstehe ich eben nicht.
<BazzO> hast du wissentlich iwelche hintergrunddienste laufen?
<Loetmichel> hast du vieleicht Windowskisten im Wlan? die broadcasts senden? 
<stevieh> vielleicht bklinkt sie auch, weil sie zum ersten mal im n modus läuft
<thl> ich habe ja heute nichts geaendert. gestern hat sie nicht staendig geblinkt.  und etwas von broadcast habe ich irgendwo gelesen, ja.
<thl> also im protokoll
<thl> n modus?
<stevieh> ich würde mir da keinen kopf machen.
<stevieh> wenn du was sensitives überträgst, verschlüssel.
<thl> und bei hintergrunddiensten bin ich mir eigentlich sicher, dass da keine bei mir sind
<BazzO> is nur ne vermutung von mir, kenne mich bei diesen befehlen noch nich so aus
<stevieh> ich glaub bei meinem laptop blinkte das dingens, wenns im n modus lief... aber weiss nicht mehr so genau, ansonsten war mir das kacken egal
<thl> und wenn mit n modus "802.11n" gemeint ist, dann wuesste ich nicht, wieso das a)nicht schon gestern so gewesen wäre und b)deswegen dauerhaft die LED blinken müsste. ich finds einfach nur sehr ungewöhnlich.
<stevieh> http://askubuntu.com/questions/12069/how-to-stop-constantly-blinking-wifi-led
<kubine> Title: wireless - How to stop constantly blinking Wifi LED? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<thl> danke fuer den link. allerdings ist fuer mich eher die ursache fuer das blinken interessant. und die kann ich irgendwie nicht rausfinden. es muss ja von irgendeinem traffic kommen.
<stevieh> das hast du mit wireshark ja gesehen
<stevieh> und das blinkende lämpchen hat nix mit traffic für dich zu tun.. sondern eben die belegung des netzwerks
<thl> und wieso hat es gestern nicht geblinkt, da war ich ja auch schon im offenen wlan
<thl> schon seltsam
<ring0> vielleicht war gestern weniger aktivität in deinem offenen wlan, vielleicht hast du das blinken auch dank eines updates bekommen
<thl> also um das noch mal auf den punkt zu bringen: Meine LED blinkt auch dann, wenn jemand anders etwas runterlädt, also zB gerade jetzt eine große datei?
<ring0> nö
<ring0> aber wenn er ein broadcast sendet
<ring0> dann empfängst du in dem moment ja etwas
<thl> tun das leute normalerweise?
<ring0> dienste tun das, nicht leute
<thl> ist das denn sehr ueblich, dass ein broadcast gesendet wird. welche programme machen das?
<hdp> Bspw. der DHCP Client.
<ring0> das ist ganz normal
<ring0> samba z.b. nutzt broadcasts für drucker- und netzwerkfreigaben
<thl> ist es auch normal, dass es pausenlos ist, schon seit 2 stunden im selben rhythmus?
<ring0> wer weiß, wieviele leute im hotel im wlan eingeloggt sind
<hdp> Kommt drauf an …
<ThreeM> thl, wenns ein öffentliches wlan ist, und keine clientseparation stattfindet, kann schon ein Windows rechner recht viel broadcasten
<ThreeM> dann bekommste blinkendes wlanlicht ;)
<ThreeM> bei uns im netz machen broadcasts 30-40% des traffics aus ;)
<thl> also alles halb so wild, ja? und niemand ist bei mir "eingebrochen".
<ThreeM> würd ich sagen joa
<ring0> thl, zu 100% kann dir das hier keiner sagen. wir haben keine hellseherischen fähgikeiten
<thl> ich werde morgen mal den gegencheck machen und mich tagsueber mal woanders im geschlossenen, verschluesselten wlan anmelden.
<thl> also danke an alle, für die tips
<ring0> thl, kannst ja mal mit w gucken, wer eingeloggt ist. könntest auch nach rootkits suchen lassen mit rkhunter oder chkrootkit
<ring0> thl, auch im geschlossenen wlan kann es zu deiner blinkenden wlan led kommen ;)
<ring0> thl, ich würde sagen, der korrekte "gegencheck" wäre, sich in ein wlan einloggen, wo du weißt, dass es nur einen client gibt, nämlich dich
<ring0> thl, denn broadcasts ist es egal, ob sie in einem offenen oder geschlossenen wlan versendet werden
<thl> die möglichkeit mit nur einem client werde ich erstmal nicht haben.
<thl> The following suspicious files and directories were found:   /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/.path /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/PyQt4/uic/widget-plugins/.noinit
<thl> der zweite post gerade kam aus chkrootkit
<Guest50535> nabend. habe gerade ein raid 0 aufgelöst. habe dazu im controller des boards das array gelöst und gespeichert. nun kann ich beide der am raid 0 beteiligten festplatten nicht einzeln formatieren - weder mit ner live-cd und gparted - noch unter windows. was muss ich noch tun, damit das wieder funktioniert? 
<thl> sollte mir das sorgen bereiten?
<Guest50535> (zum verständnis) ich möchte das raid 0 jetzt nicht mehr nutzen und die festplatten unabhängig einsetzen und einzeln formatieren.
<ring0> thl, google mal danach
<thl> hab ich schon, scheint schlicht ne programmiersprache zu sein. wieso auch immer das nun verdaechtig sein soll...
<ring0> thl, die datei gehört zum paket python-qt4. sollte also ok sein
<Guest50535> ist es damit getan, beiden platten ein "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/eine/der/beiden/platten" zu verpassen?
<ring0> thl, kannst die datei ja mal mit einem editor zur beruhigung öffnen. sollte komplett leer sein ;)
<BazzO> hat wer erfahrung mit fsaa1655g?
<ring0> !frag > BazzO 
<kubine> BazzO: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<thl> das werde ich tun. allerdings hat rkhunter jetzt das folgende ausgegeben: /usr/bin/unhide.rb                                       [ Warning ]
<BazzO> ich habe das problem mit einem fs amilo1310l das ich das wlan nich aktiviert bekomme es kommt immer die meldung wlan0 hard blocked
<thl> Checking for passwd file changes                         [ Warning ]     Checking for group file changes                          [ Warning ] UND  Checking for hidden files and directories                [ Warning ]
<BazzO> hab auch schon einiges auf foren probiert
<thl> ok, wird schon nichts schlimmes sein
<jokrebel> BazzO: Dann such nach dem Schalter bzw. der Tastenkombination und/oder im BIOS wo das deaktiviert ist.
<jokrebel> thl: soweit ich weis sind "Warning" tatsächlich meist nicht dramatisches sondern eher ein Hinweis.
<thl> ok, das hoert sich gut an, danke!
<BazzO> das witzige is ja im bios steht nix und den wlan taster kann ich drücken bis ich schwarz bin und es passiert nix in foren heißt es meist fsaa1655g installieren denn im verbindungsfenster stehtwas mit hardwareschalter deaktiviert
<BazzO> lässt sich da ggf was mit einem einbau einer anderen wlankarte tricksen wenn das möglich is?
<jokrebel> BazzO: Ist das kein Laptop?
<BazzO> doch fs amilo l 1310g
<BazzO> ein business notebook wie ich durch recherche erfahren habe
<jokrebel> BazzO: Naja, könnt schon klappen mit nem WLAN-USB-Stick oder so, aber will man das, wenn doch eine interne exsistiert? Hast Du denn versucht rauszufinden wer oder was es "hardblocked"?
<BazzO> selbst wlan sticks gehen nich, alles was mit wlan is scheint iwie versteckt im bios gesperrt zu sein
<BazzO> in foren steht auch was mit fsaa1655g, bekomme es aber nich installiert weil iwas fehlt
<jokrebel> BazzO: Also dass ne "interne" im BIOS ausgeschalten ist kann gut sein. Dass USB funktioniert, aber nicht mit nem WLAN-Stick weil das im BIOS so festgelegt ist möcht ich eher anzweifeln.
<jokrebel> btw. iwie und iwas sind keiner Wörter.
<BazzO> in dem fenster wo die verbindung angezeigt wird steht irgendwas mit hardware-schalter deaktiviert
<BazzO> hab das notebook grade nich bei mir um genaueres sagen zu können
<Ultragamer> hallo , wie gestern besprochen hab ich mein kubuntu 12.04 neu instaliert. und fahre es gerade hoch :) ist wer da um das wlan einzustellen bzw. mir dabei zu helfen?
<jokrebel> ja? Deshalb sagte ich ja: [20:43] <jokrebel> BazzO: Dann such nach dem Schalter bzw. der Tastenkombination und/oder im BIOS wo das deaktiviert ist. …Bei den meisten Notebooks läßt sich WLAN abschalten (mal mit Schalter, mal mit Tastenkombination…) das würde Dir die Bedienungsanleitung für Dein Model veraten können.
<jokrebel> BazzO: Na dann …
<Ultragamer> meinte lan nicht wlan :)
<mgolisch> Ultragamer: was geht daran nicht?
<Ultragamer> ich bekomme kein netzwerk
<mgolisch> sowas ist normal plug&play 
<BazzO> das problem an der sache is das keine bedienungsanleitung verhanden ist weil es aus einer auktion von ebay erstanden würde
<jokrebel> Ultragamer: Am Router anstecken und geht in den meisten fällen.
<mgolisch> ausser du hast irgendein wirklich exotischen netzwerkadapter
<Ultragamer> bei mir nicht
<Ultragamer> weder lan noch wlan
<mgolisch> Ultragamer: mac filter?
<Ultragamer> nein
<mgolisch> sieht er deine netzwerkkarte ueberhaupt?
<mgolisch> also zeigt er sie im networkmanager an?
<mgolisch> bzw in ifconfig -a ?
<Ultragamer> ja aber nicht unter ifconfig
<BazzO> hast du treiber installiert Ultragamer
<Ultragamer> nur unter lspci
<Ultragamer> die gehn nicht bei mir, und ohne inet verbindung kann ich das auch nicht übern paketmanager
<mgolisch> zeig halt mal die ausgabe von lspci
<jokrebel> BazzO: Dann nimm die Bezeichnung, Seriennummer und andere Sachen vom Typenschild und google danach. Häufig ist sowas über die Fn-Taste in kombination mit einem Antennensymbol geregelt. Aber das ist schießen ins Blaue (und Du hast das Gerät noch nicht mal vor Dir) _so_ macht das keinen Spaß hier.
<mgolisch> damit wir wissen was das fuern ding ist
<Ultragamer> braucht ihr paar ausgaben per pastabin?
<mgolisch> Ultragamer: ja tu mal die ausgabe von lspci, ifconfig -a und dmesg auf ein pastebin
<Ultragamer> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413917/
<kubine> Title: No Network › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> BazzO: Support bitte hier im Kanal, dann haben auch andere was davon. (und ungefragte Querys sind bei vielen nicht gern gesehn)
<sdx23> Ultragamer: da fehlt dmesg. Und bitte auch "lspci -k | grep Atheros -A 2"
<Ultragamer> ok mom
<BazzO> alles klar
<BazzO> also ich hab mir das gerät gerade geben lassen
<jokrebel> BazzO: Dann gib uns doch als erste mal …
<jokrebel>  : BazzO: . Paste bitte die _kompletten_ Ausgabe von folgenden  4 Terminalbefehlen: "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get upgrade". (Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ )  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Ultragamer> kannst du die befehle genauer sagen? die du benötigst sonst wird das en ziehmlich langer text xD
<sdx23> Ultragamer: Schlechte Hardware, kein Treiber im aktuellen Standard-Kernel.  http://askubuntu.com/questions/165192/how-do-i-install-drivers-for-the-atheros-ar8161-ethernet-controller
<kubine> Title: networking - How do I install drivers for the Atheros AR8161 Ethernet controller? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Ultragamer> mmhh und jetzt, naja schlecht ist die hardware ja desween nicht oder?
<mgolisch> gibt wohl backport module dafuer oder so
<mgolisch> das ist sicher am einfachsten
<Ultragamer> gibt dann keinen treiber mhh bekomm ich wenigstens lan zum laufen?
<Ultragamer> mit dmesg und lspci .....     http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413922/
<kubine> Title: no network 2 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<mgolisch> jo probier einfach mal linux-backports-modules-cw-3.4-precise-generic zu installieren
<mgolisch> danach sudo modprobe alx und dann schauen ob ifconfig -a die karte anzeigt
<RedNifre> Halli hallo!
<Ultragamer> gestern hat einer gemeint ich muss mein lan manuell machen ,
<Ultragamer> aber mit wlan siehts mau aus
<Ultragamer> misst kauft man neue lappis und dann sowas schade . ..... :(
<bekks> 14Gestern hat niemand gemeint du mu müsstest dein LAN manuell machen.
<mgolisch> Ultragamer: probier das erstmal, wenn das lan dann geht schauen wir mal nach dem wlan
<bekks> Ich sagte Dir: "Du musst dein LAN manuell konfigurieren" - d.h. eine IP Adresse vergeben.
<RedNifre> Wenn ich Ubuntu und Windows8 parallel auf einer SSD mit GPT installiert habe, was muss ich da machen, um beim Booten eine Betriebssystem-Auswahl zu bekommen? Kenne nur Rescatux, aber das will in den MBR schreiben, was fehlschlaegt und mit GPT ja sowieso quatsch ist...
<Ultragamer> hat doch gesagt das muss man manuell machen oder irgendie so hab ichs zumindest verstanden 
<bekks> Ich sagte Dir, dass du die IP manuell konfigurieren müsstest.
<Ultragamer> bekks, oder so :)
<bekks> Das hat nichts mit der manuellen Installation von irgendwelchen Treibern zu tun.
<Ultragamer> ok
<mgolisch> Ultragamer: sudo apt-get install  linux-backports-modules-cw-3.4-precise-generic && sudo modprobe alx && ifconfig -a
<mgolisch> wenn das dann ein eth0 anzeigt geht dein lan vermutlich dann
<bekks> Gestern war bereits mit 10.04 ein eth0 mit ifconfig -a zu sehen.
<bekks> Und genau das hätte man einfach nur mit einer IP versehen müssen :)
<Ultragamer> paket kann nciht gefunden werden 
<Ultragamer> mittels regulärem ausdruck linux....... konnte kein paket gefunden werden
<RedNifre> Da ich es nicht geschafft habe, Windows so zu installieren, dass es vom Ubuntu-Installer erkannt wird, habe ich jetzt zuerst Ubuntu installiert und dann Windows. Geht so weit dass ich im Bios/UEFI auswaehlen kann, was ich gerne booten moechte, aber wie bekomme ich beim Einschalten des Rechners eine Betriebssystem-Auswahl mit Ubuntu als Vorauswahl, die automatisch nach 3 Sekunden bootet?
<bekks> Ultragamer: Welchen BEfehl ganz genau hast du eingetippt?
<Ultragamer> von mgolisch 1zu1
<bekks> RedNifre: In dem Du Grub konfigurierst.
<Ultragamer> bekks,   sudo apt-get install  linux-backports-modules-cw-3.4-precise-generic && sudo modprobe alx && ifconfig -a
<bekks> Ultragamer: Ich hätte gerne die Ausgaben der folgenden BEfehle in einem Pastebin: lsb_release -a; uname -a; dmesg; lsmod; lspci; lspci -kkn; ifconfig -a
<bekks> !grub2 > RedNifre 
<kubine> RedNifre: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<mgolisch> achso ja er hat kein internet also auch keine aktuellen paketlisten
<RedNifre> Zu spaet, hab schon update-grub aufgerufen und reboote jetzt. Trotzdem danke ^^
<mgolisch> und runterladen kann er das ja so auch nicht
<mgolisch> ich depp
<RedNifre> Bis gleich oder nicht.
<mgolisch> :)
<Ultragamer> bekks,  http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413927/
<kubine> Title: no network 2 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Ultragamer> dachte mit lenovo fahr ich immer gut :(
<BazzO> zuerst wird windows installiert und dann erst ubuntu, dann werden beide betriebssysteme erkannt
<Ultragamer> hätt doch ein asus nehmen sollen
<jokrebel> BazzO: Hat es Dir jetzt die Sprache verschlagen? Lang bin ich nicht mehr da, dann must Du vielleicht Dein Problem nochmal von neuem aufrollen…
<mgolisch> Ultragamer: wir können mal folgendes probieren -> downloade mal http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-backports-modules-3.2.0/linux-backports-modules-cw-3.4-3.2.0-38-generic_3.2.0-38.25_amd64.deb und  http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-3.2.0-38-generic_3.2.0-38.61_amd64.deb
<mgolisch> und installier die mit dpkg -i
<mgolisch> dann reboote in den neuen kernel
<BazzO> ich mach jetz erstmal die updates
<Ultragamer> ok
<BazzO> und werde dann sehen das es immer noch nich geht
<bekks> BazzO: Zum Thema Bedienungsanleitung: die kann man auch herunterladen :)
<jokrebel> BazzO: Ach! Dein System war noch gar nicht auf aktuellem Stand? *seufz*
<BazzO> ich lasse das notebook im moment über lan laufen
<BazzO> letztes update november oder dezember 2012
<jokrebel> *doppelseufz*
<BazzO> nja jetz isses system erstmal wieder auf dem neusten stand
<Ultragamer> update -initramfs -u oder grub updaten muss ich nicht oder?
<Ultragamer> nur instalieren und rebooten
<Ultragamer> ach machts automatisch
<Ultragamer> :)
<Ultragamer> lan leuchtet
<Ultragamer> bekks, lan leuchtet, trotzdem kein inet
<mgolisch> Ultragamer: was sagt der networkmanager denn?
<mgolisch> bzw was zeigt ifconfig -a ?
<Ultragamer> bekks,  ifconfig zeigt was neues mach gleich pastabin
<Ultragamer> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413932/
<kubine> Title: no network 3 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Ultragamer> kann es sein das die hardware zu neu ist teilweise, weil es dafür keine standart treiber gibt?
<Ultragamer> oder einfach nur scheis fang beim kauf?
<bekks> Weder noch.
<Ultragamer> was dann ?
<bekks> Grundsätzlich ist in dem neuen Kernel ein Standar_d_treiber enthalten, der offensichtlich auch funktioniert.
<Ultragamer> ok
<Ultragamer> aber er erkennt sie anscheinend dann nciht richtig oder wie muss ich das verstehen ? :)
<mgolisch> mach mal sudo dhclient eth0
<bekks> Sie wird doch erkannt. Du siehst sie doch in ifconfig -a
<mgolisch> mach das was?
<Ultragamer> mom
<Ultragamer> teminel hängt ""
<bekks> Was heisst das denn nun wieder?
<Ultragamer> s hab sudo dhc und passwort eingegeben, jetzt lädts oder hängts
<Ultragamer> erscheint nix und auch kein neuer befehlsabsatz
<bekks> Das ist falsch.
<Ultragamer> der balken hängt uneter [sudo] password for joshi:
<bekks> Der BEfehl lautet: sudo dhclient eth0
<Ultragamer> ja den hab ich ja eingegeben :)
<bekks> Du hast "sudo dhc" geschrieben, gerade eben.
<Ultragamer> wollmit dhc nur abkürzen weil man doch sätze kleiner schreiben soll
<bekks> Wieso soll man so einen Blödsinn tun?
<Ultragamer> sorry mein fehler 
<bekks> Damit verfälscht man das, was man sagen will, und Leute müssen dreimal nachfragen :)
<Ultragamer> aber warum hängt er jetzt?
<bekks> Weil da kein dhcp Server antwortet.
<Ultragamer> mhh
<Ultragamer> hab router telekom v722 tyb b mit dhcp ein
<Ultragamer> und mäcfilter etc auch raus
<Ultragamer> also nach meiner router einstellung hat jedes gerät am lan ohne schlüssel etc freien zugang
<bekks> MAC Filtering ist sowieso Unsinn.
<bekks> Und einen WLAN Schlüssel muss man im LAN nie eingeben.
<Ultragamer> jo habs trotzdem mal alles bei mir raus 
<Ultragamer> wusste ja nicht ob lan geht oder ob ihr dann noch wlna eventuell versuchen wollt wenn lan nciht klappt
<Ultragamer> so hänger ist weg kann wieder befehl eingeben
<mgolisch> hat aber vermutlich trotzdem keine ip?
<bekks> Ultragamer: ifconfig -a angucken.
<Ultragamer> unten rechts in taskleiste wenn ich auf lan mit der maus schiebe, zeigt er an netzwerkadresse wird bezogen
<NTQ> Hi. Hat noch jemand das Problem, dass seine Multimediatasten seit heute nicht mehr gehen? Kann das irgendein Update gewesen sein?
<NTQ> also es geht einfach nur um Lautstärke hoch/runter und Mute.
 * bekks hat keine Multimediatasten.
<Ultragamer> selbe ausgabe wie vor sudo dhcpclient eth0
<mgolisch> was sagt dmesg?
<mgolisch> stehen da irgendwelche fehler von dem netzwerktreiber?
<Ultragamer> ausser da mehr kbyte bei RX-Bytes steht und bei RX-Packets
<Ultragamer> mom ich mach pastabin
<Ultragamer> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413937/
<kubine> Title: no network 4 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Ultragamer> mit erster ausgabe und sudo dhc... und neue ausgabe
<Ultragamer> hatte aufn lappi mit debian die selben problemedas hat ich gestern abend auch noch probiert aber da ging network auch nicht
<Ultragamer> bin echt am verzweifeln 
<mgolisch> komisch das dhclient sollte eigentlich was ausgeben haet ich gedacht
<mgolisch> komisch das es das nicht tut
<Ultragamer> ja der hing auch gut 5 min unter meiner passwort eingabe 
<mgolisch> das passwort haste aber richtig eingegeben?
<Ultragamer> ich könnte ja mal aufn router schauen wenns was bringt ?
<bekks> Konfigurier halt manuell eine IP.
<Ultragamer> muss ich router dann auch eine feste geben oder?
<Ultragamer> bzw dhcp ausschalten am router
<mgolisch> der hat immer ne feste ip
<mgolisch> und nein dhcp kann an bleiben
<Ultragamer> ok wie mach ich das mit fester ip am lappi?
<mgolisch> sudo ifconfig eth0 ipaddresse up
<mgolisch> dann mal die ip vom router pingen
<bekks> route setzen nicht vergessen.
<Ultragamer> ?
<Ultragamer> rout setzen?
<Ultragamer> bei ping 192168.21  > ausgabe host unreachable
<mgolisch> und welche ip hast du?
<Ultragamer> 192.168.2.57
<mgolisch> mach mal sudo mii-tool eth0
<mgolisch> sagt das es hat nen link?
<bekks> 192168.21 ist keine gültige IP.
<Ultragamer> eth0: negotiated 10baseT-FD flow-control, link ok
<bekks> 10baseT? Wo hast du das denn eingesteckt?
<Ultragamer> bekks, 192.168.2.1 router sorry punkt vergessen 
<Ultragamer> hab nix eingesteckt kam raus bei sudo mii-tool eth0
<mgolisch> das kabel ist aber okay?
<Ultragamer> wieso was ist das?
<Ultragamer> jo kabel in ordnung
<NTQ> es geht übrigens wieder mit den multimedia-tasten. ein neustart hat diesmal doch geholfen. abmelden und wieder anmelden reichte nicht. trotzdem merkwürdig...
<Ultragamer> mein windows lappi hat ich vorhin auch an dem kabel getestet
<mgolisch> evtl ist der treiber einfach kacke, es gibt den auch als backport vom 3.5 und 3.6 kernel im ubuntu repository
<mgolisch> evtl sind die besser
<mgolisch> das könntest du mal versuchen
<Ultragamer> ok und bei wlna kann mann auch nix machen?
<ring0> Ultragamer, mit lenovo "thinkpad" modellen fährst du bezüglich der linux kompatibilität gut, bei nicht-thinkpad modellen sieht das oft anders aus
<bekks> !wlan > Ultragamer 
<mgolisch> Ultragamer: doch das kann man sicher
<kubine> Ultragamer: Informationen zu WLAN finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN
<Ultragamer> meins istr das lenovo ideapad n851 
<Ultragamer> dachte da ich bisher immer gut fuhr mit lenovo das das ddann kein unterschied macht
<Ultragamer> hätt ich doch lieber vielleicht asus nehmen sollen :(
<Ultragamer> auf meinem war win8 drauf und ich hasse win8, deshalb wollt ich linux drauf haben,
<mgolisch> probier mal das http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-backports-modules-3.2.0/linux-backports-modules-cw-3.5-3.2.0-38-generic_3.2.0-38.25_amd64.deb oder das  http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-backports-modules-3.2.0/linux-backports-modules-cw-3.6-3.2.0-38-generic_3.2.0-38.25_amd64.deb
<ring0> Ultragamer, wenn du dem rat der zwei helfenden mal folgst und auch selbst liest, ist es bestimmt möglich sowohl lan als auch wlan zum laufen zu bringen…
<mgolisch> evtl geht eins davon besser
<Ultragamer> ring0, bin die ganze zeit schon drüber :)
<Ultragamer> beim 2ten backet fehler
<Ultragamer> *packet
<bekks> Ich hab keine Ahnung mehr, was du da gerade tust. Sorry. Ich kann Dir nicht helfen, wei lich nicht raten kann.
<mgolisch> Ultragamer: wie fehler?
<Ultragamer> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413942/
<mgolisch> du must evtl das alte ding erst deinstallieren
<kubine> Title: no network 5 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<mgolisch> Ultragamer: du must das alte erst deinstallieren
<Ultragamer> dpkg -P war das 
<Ultragamer> oder
<bekks> apt-get purge
<Ultragamer> jetzt muss ich erstml gucken wie das hies^^
<Ultragamer> immer noch fehler 
<Ultragamer> leut ich lass es, glaub der mag mich nicht oder linux :(
<bekks> Wir haben keine Ahnung, was du da tust. Das musst du uns schon sagen.
<Ultragamer> ich glaube ich habe nen flaschen kernel mit gelöscht
<Ultragamer> *falschen
<bekks> Warum glaubst Du das?
<Ultragamer> jetzt spuckt er bei jedem treiber nen install fehler aus
<bekks> WAS tust du
<mgolisch> Ultragamer: was ist der fehler?
<mgolisch> und was hast du deinstalliert?
<Ultragamer> hfehler trat auf beim bearbeiten von .......(das paket mit backdor) beide pakete
<Ultragamer> anscheinend hab ich meinen kernel versehentlicht mit gelöscht kann das sein?
<bekks> Was für ein backdor Paket? Oben war die Rede von backport Paketen.
<bekks> Wir haben keine Ahnung was du genau gelöscht hast, weil Du uns das nicht sagst. ICh für meinen Teil stelle hier den Support ein, weil ich keine Lust habe, dich alles viermal zu fragen.
<Ultragamer> ja wollte das mit den 2 alten löschen und die backdor beide neu drauf machen
<mgolisch> Ultragamer: ka das kannst nur du wissen
<Ultragamer> ok kurzer prozess ich instalier nochmal neu, und instalieren die backdor pakete und komm morgen nochmal
<mgolisch> du muesstest 3 so backport dinger nun haben und ein linux image
<mgolisch> es muss das linux-image und eins der backport pakete installiert sein
<Ultragamer> ne mit linux hab ich nix mehr bei mir an paketen drauf 
<bekks> Ultragamer: BACKPORT, nicht backdor. Das ist ja grauenhaft.
<mgolisch> dann installier das linux-image dinge wieder was du vorhin downgeloaded hast
<Ultragamer> also ich instaliere alles nochmal neu und instaliere die BACKPORT pakete neu , und komm morgen nochmal, jetzt noch nen fehler wegen nemm fehler zu suchen ist mir gerade zuviel
<Ultragamer> vorallem weil im paketmanager nicht nix mehr mit linux.kernel an paketen enthalten ist
<Ultragamer> glaub hab den kernel auch gelöscht^^
<mgolisch> dann hast du irgendwas krasses gemacht
<Ultragamer> ja nehm ich auch an
<mgolisch> wenn dpkg -l|grep linux-image nix mehr ausgibt
<Ultragamer> doch gibt was aus
<exogen> ultrakrass!
<Ultragamer> rc linux image-3.20-23-generic .............. und das selbe nur mit 3.2.0-38-generic
<mgolisch> jo dann ist der kernel noch da
<mgolisch> was genau ist denn nun der fehler?
<Ultragamer> und dahinter bei beiden nur die kernel nummer
<Ultragamer> ich kann die backport pakete beide nicht instalieren
<Ultragamer> bei beiden haut er fehler raus
<mgolisch> welchen fehler?
<mgolisch> und hast du das initiale 3.4 backport ding deinstalliert?
<Ultragamer> mom mach pastabin
<mgolisch> sonst kann das nicht gehen
<verwirrt> rc im Gegensatz zu i heißt eigentlich, dass der Kernel weg ist, nur noch Konfigs drauf sind.
<verwirrt> Oder ii, weiß nicht mehr.
<k1l> ii ist installiert
<verwirrt> Genau.
<mgolisch> ah das hab ich uebersehen
<mgolisch> sorry
<mgolisch> dann installier das linux-image wieder
<Ultragamer> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413947/
<kubine> Title: uups › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Ultragamer> ^^
<Ultragamer> och man sonstz instaliere ich immer über paketmanager nicht über terminal aber ohne inet bau ich nur schrott
<Ultragamer> ^^
<mgolisch> probier halt einfach ob es mit dem 3.5 dingens geht, wenn nicht installier das 3.6, wenn das auch nicht geht kann man versuchen diesen ollen treiber aus dem quellcode zu uebersetzen aber darauf hab ich glaub ich heute keine lust mehr
<mgolisch> :)
<Ultragamer> ich auch nicht^^
<bekks> 14Und wenn die Installation sagt, dass man ein Problem mit dem 3.5er hat, wenn man das 3.6er installieren will - dann sollte man wohl das 3.5er deinstallieren.
<Ultragamer> ich instalier eifach mein kubuntu nochmal neu, und komme morgen wieder
<mgolisch> wozu das?
<bekks> Ultragamer: Das ist kein Windows. Das muss man nicht neuinstallieren, nur damit wir morgen wieder stundenlang brauchen, bis wir wieder am selben Punkt sind.
<Ultragamer> aber vorher probier ich das instalieren der backport pakete, naja neu instalieren dann muss ich nicht den stuss den ich gelöscht habe neu machen und ewig suchen instalation läuft ja auto ^^
<bekks> Ich verstehe kein Wort.
<Ultragamer> ok dann nicht neuinstalieren
<Ultragamer> naja dann mach ich das was mgolisch sgate und komm morgen nochmal
<Ultragamer> *sagte
<Ultragamer> mein problem ist ich weis nicht was das bedeutet genau mit den 325 etc
<Ultragamer> 3.2.5
<Ultragamer> brauch ne neue tastatur
<verwirrt> Also.
<Ultragamer> das ist der kernel (mein os wie windows)
<bekks> Das ist Unsinn :)
<verwirrt> Wenn das Problem immer noch ist, dass kein Internet geht, hol dir zu der Tastatur auch noch eine Standardnetzwerkkarte, z.B. Realtek.
<bekks> Und wo taucht denn nun 325 auf?
<bekks> Eine anständige, und weitaus leistungsfähigere als Realtek, Intel kostet keine 5€.
<Ultragamer> was ist aber wenn ich mehrere draufhabe dann lädt er nur den neuesten oder den den man aktiviert, und in diesem kernel (OS) werden auch die treiber reininstaliert .  oder verstehe ich das falsch?
<bekks> Ja, du verstehst da eine ganze Menge falsch.
<bekks> Die Fehlermeldung sagte Dir sehr klar, dass du nicht mehrere Versionen der backport-Pakete parallel installieren kannst.
<Ultragamer> der kernel ist doch das herzstück von linux das was alles verwaltet oder nicht?
<bekks> Ja, aber der kernel ist kein OS.
<Ultragamer> bekks, was dann?
<Ultragamer> reiner hardware verwalter?
<Ultragamer> bzw auch treiber
<bekks> Der Kernel ist das Kernstück deines Betriebsystems. Ohne Programme, mit denen du mit diesem Kernstück kommunizieren könntest, wäre dein "OS" völlig unbrauchbar.
<Ultragamer> wie dos?
<bekks> DOS hat damit nichts zu tun.
<Rochvellon> ja, ähnlich wie dos, nur ohne die ganzen programme wie dir, xcopy etc.
<Ultragamer> also was ich weis ist bei linux das gnome kde etc. nur die "desktopoberflächen" sind  richtig
<Ultragamer> Rochvellon,  ok
<Ultragamer> also hab ich zb desktop oberfläche kde, und OS ubuntu, und der kernel, und alles ist etwas anderes nur läuft zusammen muss man das so verstehen?
<Ultragamer> ok, ich glaube ich besorg mir mal ein anwenderbuch bevor ich da was weitermache und les mich mal richtig ein 
<ring0> Ultragamer, das wiki ist auch ein guter ansatzpunkt
<ring0> !grundlagen > Ultragamer 
<kubine> Ultragamer: Informationen zu Grundlagen finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grundlagen
<Ultragamer> ok, ich merks ich muss dringend mich da rein lesen dachte wenn ich das nur nutze lern ich aber anscheinend ist es nur möglich mir viel lesen
<ring0> !einsteiger > Ultragamer 
<kubine> Ultragamer: Informationen zu Einsteiger finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger
<Ultragamer> einen herzlichen dank trotzdem an alle, aber bevor ich denke ich was weitermache komm ich am lesen erstmal nicht vorbei. ich wünsche euch noch einen schönen abend.
<ring0> ebenso
#ubuntu-de 2013-03-13
<ubinux> moin zusammen
<bullgard4>  ubinux gm!
<_moep_> hey ich such nen gnupgp frontend. key anlegen kann ich zwar mit der console aber die reihenfolge der mailadressen ändern war da etwas fummelig u als ich das das letzte mal
<_moep_> genutzt hab, hatte ich es nicht gefunden. nach möglich keit nichts mit kde oder so, denn das hab ich nicht installiert
<SpiritOfTux> welcher MediaPlayer kann mit einem Datenbestand >= 22.000 mp3 umgehen?
<LetoThe2nd> <guess> mpd  </guess>
<SpiritOfTux> den mpd hatte ich getest habe einen link auf meine lib gemacht er mault aber rum 
<LetoThe2nd> ist jetzt nicht mein fachgebiet, aber unter "mault er rum" wird sich auch sonst keiner was vorstellen können.
<SpiritOfTux> er erkennt die mp3 in den unterverzeichnissen nicht album/cdx/title
<dadrc> Ich nehm gmusicbrowser, der kommt mit meinen mp3s super klar
<sdx23> SpiritOfTux: vermutlich falsche Rechte.
<SpiritOfTux> sdx23: habe ich überprüft, rwxr--r-- alle mp3
<LetoThe2nd> und die ordner wahrscheinlich auch, dann hast du's schon ;)
<SpiritOfTux> LetoThe2nd: die ordner rwxr-xr-x
<sdx23> dann solltest du einen Blick ins mpd-Log werfen, um eine genaue Fehlermeldung zu bekommen.
<SpiritOfTux> dadrc: gmusicbrowser anzeige bestand 21.999 :(
<dadrc> Hab >30k mp3s drin, iirc
<dadrc> Gerade nicht zu Hause, sonst könnte ich nachgucken
<SpiritOfTux> sdx23: habe gmpc mpc mpd nochmals install. überprüfe das jetzt, den link habe ich auch gesetzt sudo ln -s YOUR_MUSIC_FOLDER /var/lib/mpd/music/
<k1l_> sicher, dass der link korrekt ist?
<SpiritOfTux> LetoThe2nd: der gmpc zeigt auch nur 22.030 file's an, mit ls -R | grep .*.mp3 | wc -l jedoch >= 25.000
<SpiritOfTux> http://www.lastfm.de/user/SpiritOfTux ;)
<__D__> Hallo an alle !
<SpiritOfTux> __D__: alle mal antreten oder was möchtest du ;-)
<elmargol> Es gibt kein offizielles repository  mit oracle java mehr?
<k1l> elmargol: oracle hat die freigabe zum verteilen entzogen
<elmargol> und es git keinen updater für die download version?
<k1l> das muss jetzt händisch runtergeladen werden
<elmargol> die haben sie echt nicht mehr alle bei oracle
<k1l> tjo
<elmargol> ich mein deren software ist so scheiße das sie wöchentlich einen notfall patch brauchen und dann gibts nichtmal ein partial upgrade?
<setra> hello
<setra> möchte USB HDD mittels udev erkennen und ein script ausführen (backup, mount etc...) habe ubuntu 12.10 bin verzweifelt weil sich einfach gar nichts tut (von meiner regel) nur die letzte regel die ausgeführt wird im udevd --debug ist die 85-hdparm.rules -ende
<setra> übrigens ich weiss nicht warum ich habe mit dconf-edit das auto open ausgeschaltet - wir auch einfach ignoriert, sobald ich die platte wieder ein/ausstecke kommmt frisch fröhlich nautilus und öffnet das medium
<__D__> Hab mal ne kurze frage, wie kann ich in ubuntu mein prompt global setzen ? Anleitung im inet wurde befolgt. Funzt aber nicht 
<LetoThe2nd> __D__: da keiner hellsehen kann welche der x "Anleitung im inet" du befolgt hast, kann auch keiner beurteilen, was daran falsch sein könnte...
<__D__> sorry, stimmt... welche config file müsste denn per default bearbeitet werden?
<LetoThe2nd> __D__: nur für dich oder für alle user?
<LetoThe2nd> __D__: der support findet bittehier im channel statt. danke.
<__D__> sorry, bin das erste mal im irc
<LetoThe2nd> kein problem, deswegen sag ichs dir ja.
<LetoThe2nd> global für alle ist IMHO nicht direkt möglich, da die voreinstellung beim anlegen des users in dessen einstellungen kopiert wird und dann von den defaults unabhängig ist.
<setra> hallo kann mich auch jemand hören?
<LetoThe2nd> setra: ja, aber es weiss wohl keiner direkt.
<__D__> Ja, die default scripte für user sind in /etc/skel intergriert. Das hab ich rausgefunden :)
<Grizzly_> Morgen, hab vnstat auf meinem router und hab festgestellt auf wifi0 empfang ich 500 mb pro tag ohne clients ist das normal
<setra> LetoThe2nd, aha... schade, hab auch alles von https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbDriveDoSomethingHowto befolg aber ich  weiss nicht mehr weiter
<kubine> Title: UsbDriveDoSomethingHowto - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<LetoThe2nd> __D__: eben, und die werden beim anlegen des users kopiert und sind dann davon unabhängig.
<LetoThe2nd> setra: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/udev#Erstellen-eigener-udev-Regeln kennst du?
<kubine> Title: udev › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<__D__> Noch ne kleine newbe frage... wie schaffst du es im irc das du direkt mich "ansprichst" ?
<LetoThe2nd> __D__: ergo: du musst es wenn dann für alle bestehenden user einzeln machen, und dann kannst du's noch für alle zukünftigen in die defaults eintragen.
<__D__> mit "/msg" war ja wohl falsch vorhin :)
<LetoThe2nd> __D__: einfach den nick voranstellen.
<__D__> ok 
<LetoThe2nd> !tabcompletion > __D__ 
<__D__> danke
<kubine> __D__: Bei vielen IRC-Clients ist es möglich mit Hilfe der Tab-Taste den Nickname anderer Nutzer zu vervollständigen. Tippe beispielsweise kub<Tab> um kubine zu erhalten. Derartiges Verhalten ist im Übrigen an vielen Stellen anzutreffen, beispielsweise auch im Grossteil der Shells.
<__D__> kubine danke
<LetoThe2nd> !bot > kubine 
<kubine> kubine: Ich bin ein Bot. ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> meh.
<LetoThe2nd> !bot > __D__ 
<kubine> __D__: Ich bin ein Bot. ;-)
<setra> LetoThe2nd, Danke hab ich auch schon durch... immmer das gleiche Ergebnis... keines nichts, als ob ich nicht existieren würde 
<LetoThe2nd> setra: ganz trivial... rechte etc. entsprechen den anderen rules?
<setra> als ob ich das Laufwerk an einem anderen Computer anstecken würde
<__D__> Wenn ich einen Namen davor stelle klappt das nicht bei mir :/
<Grizzly_> So noch mal Empfang 500 mb auf wifi0 am tag ohne verbindungen ist das Normal ?
<setra> LetoThe2nd, wenn ich udevd --debug starte ,dann sieht man zu beginn schön welche regeln geladen werden, und meine 91-USBDoSomething.rules ist dabei. 
<LetoThe2nd> __D__: keine ahnung was du gerade machst, hier ist zumindest nichts angekommen.
<LetoThe2nd> setra: ok... (sorry, bin mit udev nur am rande vertraut)
<__D__> naja ich gebe z.b. LetoThe2nd ein und dann meine nachricht...
<LetoThe2nd> __D__: hier im channel?
<__D__> ja ? :/
<setra> LetoThe2nd, dann steck ich das Laufwerk ein und eine regel nach der anderen wird abgearbeitet beginnend mit 60... - 85 ... dann springt nautilus an und ende
<LetoThe2nd> __D__: nicht angekommen, irgendwas machst du wohl verkehrt. dieses direkt-ansprechen ist auch nichts besonderes, nur üblicherweise erkennt der client des angesprochenen den nick und hebt die zeile hervor.
<__D__> LetoThe2nd Und jetz? 
<LetoThe2nd> __D__: jetzt ists angekommen. und jetzt nochmal mit tab versuchen ;)
<__D__> __D__ kleiner test
<__D__> tab kommt mein letzer befehl :/
<__D__> lol
<LetoThe2nd> setra: sorry, bin ich wohl nicht der richtige
<__D__> LetoThe2nd Wie schaffst du es denn über eine sichere verbindung dich zu connecten ?
<Rochvellon> __D__> einfach ssl benutzen
<__D__> Rochvellon Danke also über ssl den irc client starten oder wie meinst ?
<LetoThe2nd> __D__: wie meinen...? und so am rande, allgemeine respektive nicht-ubuntu-themen sind im channel #ubuntu-de-offtopic, und freenode-spezifische in #freenode besser aufgehoben :)
<setra> LetoThe2nd, thx
<LetoThe2nd> __D__: hast angst, dass jemand den chat mitliest? ;)
<__D__> LetoThe2nd ja, ... Ich weiss es eigentlich, aber meine Neugierde ist schier nicht zu bremsen ;)
<__D__> LetoThe2nd nö nur wissbegierig :)
<LetoThe2nd> __D__: dann lektion #1 für alle linux-benutzer: immer brav goolgen und nachlesen. :) in dem fall die vielen faq von freenode, zum beispiel :)
<Rochvellon> __D__> xchat bspw. bietet dir die möglichkeit an, die verbindung über ssl aufzubauen. bei anderen clients kann es nötig sein, den port manuell einzustellen
<__D__> Rockvellon Danke, ich gehe über IRCII durch die linux shell rein
<Grizzly_> LetoThe2nd, Moin hab Vnstat auf meinem Router, empfang 500 MB pro Tag auf wifi0 ohne clients ist das Normal ? 
<LetoThe2nd> Grizzly_: keine ahnung, woher soll speziell ich das wissen?!? :P
<LetoThe2nd> Grizzly_: aber da das offensichtlich nicht ubuntu-spezifisch ist: -> #ubuntu-de-offtopic, bitte. danke.
<Grizzly_> LetoThe2nd, hät ja sein können hab schon gegooglt und hier 2 mal alle gefragt nirgends ne Antwort ok versuch in off-topic
<stefan_at> servus zusammen, ich habe folgendes problem, unter ubuntu 11.10 lief mein touchmonitor problemlos, seit dem update auf 12.10 hängt sich der touchmonitor immer wieder auf. ist so ein problem bekannt ?
<rcerny> ich glaube die jungs haben alle ihre Kristallkugel grade nicht zur hand ;)
<rcerny> Sprich, ein bisschen mehr Infos wären nützlicher ;)
<__D__> In welchen channel wird mir denn erklärt wie ich über ssl in irc mich einloggen kann?
<LetoThe2nd> __D__: #freenode
<__D__> danke ;)
<stefan_at> @rcerny wenn du mich meinst, welche infos möchtest du haben ?
<rcerny> ich weiss nicht ob _ich_ dir helfen kann, aber ohne infos _kann_ man nicht helfen ;9
<stefan_at> dann sage mir bitte welche infos damit ich die zur verfügung stellen kann
<rcerny> hab ich dir doch geschrieben
<rcerny> in nem query
<gnude> hallo, ich suche ein gutes festplatten image programm womit ich ne ext4 partition von ubuntu sichern kann.
<gnude> es sollte optimalerweise auf einem parallel installierten ubuntu laufen
<LetoThe2nd> srync.
<LetoThe2nd> rsync.
<gnude> block orientiert
<gnude> nicht dateiorientiert
<LetoThe2nd> das schliesst sich mit "gut" gegenseitig aus.
<dadrc> images → dd
<k1l> jo, dd ist da der klassiker
<k1l> !shell_dd > gnude 
<kubine> gnude: Informationen zu Shell/dd finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/dd
<gnude> ja
<gnude> dd kenn ich
<gnude> aber da werden die images riesig
<gnude> und dauern lange
<gnude> auch wenn man komprimiert
<gnude> partimage hat das mit ext2 und ext3 ja sehr gut gemacht
<LetoThe2nd> gnude: liegt wahrscheinlich an den vielen enters, die belasten die CPU enorm.
<LetoThe2nd> gnude: fakt: blockbasiert ist nur dann 100%, wenn es wirklich *alles* mitnimmt, inkl. möglicherweise unbenutzer block. daher fakt 2: gross, langsam, schlecht komprimierbar. daher fakt 3: alles was nicht alles mitnimmt, ist völliger käse im sinne von imaging. es folgt fakt 4: gleich dateibasiert.
<LetoThe2nd> dieses ewige imagedenken ist einfach 90er-windows-geisteshaltung.
<gnude> hmmm
<__D__> LetoThe2nd: Sooo habs geschafft, bin jetzt über ssl drin und über nen anderen client, und die auto vervollständigung funzt auch :)
<rcerny> wenn man hier mitliest könnte man meinen...
<rcerny> FC, sorry
<gnude> kann man denn ein bootfähiges system mit rsynk kopieren?
<gnude> so das ich z.b. mit mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda2 die partition formatiere und dann alle daten wieder da hin bekomme
<gnude> und ohne das der bootloader mitleidenschaft nimmt.?
<rcerny> bootloader mit dd sichern und auf der 2. Platte wieder draufpacken, steht alles schön beschrieben im UU.de Wiki
 * LetoThe2nd versteht nicht, für was irgendwer bootloader sicher will, die passen doch nachher in 9 von 10 fällen eh nicht mehr.
<LetoThe2nd> und ne neuerzeuging mittels chroot dauert vermutlich nur einen bruchteil der zeit, den man durch verwendung von rsync gegenüber den oldschool-methoden spart.
<gnude> bishe
<gnude> hab ich das so gemacht:
<gnude> mit debian partition 1: nur minimalsystem mit partimage
<gnude> parition 2 arbeitssystem
<gnude> parittiion 3 daten
<gnude> dann hab ich von partition1 auch ein image von partition 2 gemacht
<LetoThe2nd> gnude: die ganzen "ENTER" sind aber nicht auch in der partitionstabelle, oder?
<gnude> in notfall brauchte ich nur in partition1 booten, image zurücklesen. fertig.
<gnude> 2 mintuen. system granatenfit
<gnude> aber partimage zieht mit ext4 bei ubuntu ja nicht mehr und ich glaube nciht das ext3 noch nen zukunftssicherer weg ist...
<LetoThe2nd> gnude: und wenn du noch in das erste system booten kannst, ist der loader eh intakt. was mal wieder beweist, dass das rsync-backup den ansprüchen mehr als genügt.
<gnude> aber wenn ich in partition 1 boote. dann mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda2 eingebe um die partition 2 zu plätten, dann mit rsync die daten zurückhole. bootet das konstrukt dann überhaupt noch? dann könnte ich die ja auch in einen tarball sichern....
 * LetoThe2nd <3 tarballs.
<kubine> Pie jesu domine - domine is requiem *clunk*
<Weeeeezzl> MoinMoin! kann mir evtl wer bei einem kleinen problem helfen? mein interface verabschiedet sich, sobald ich eine static ip eintrage
<dadrc> Weeeeezzl, Fehlermeldungen?
<Weeeeezzl> +dadrc, nicht wirklich. ubuntu läuft auf einer virtualbox. im NAT alles super, aber sobald ich dhcp/NAT auf static/bridged umschalte, geht gar nichts. nach einem interface restart kann er dieses nicht mehr hochfahren und bricht nach einer weile ab
<Weeeeezzl> habe es auf zwei wege versucht: direkter wechsel in der interfaces config datei und via webmin ui
<dadrc> Bäh, webmin. 
<Weeeeezzl> jaja.. ich musste es ja mal testen.. ha
<dadrc> Zeig mal bitte die /etc/network/interfaces in 'nem Pastebin
<dadrc> Weeeeezzl, Support bitte hier im Channel. Und: Wenn die Kiste gerade Internet hat, am einfachsten mit pastebinit
<dadrc> !pastebinit > Weeeeezzl 
<kubine> Weeeeezzl: Pastebinit ist ein Programm, mit dem man Dateien (`pastebinit /zur/datei.txt`) und Ausgaben (z.B. `ls /etc | pastebinit`) direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit `sudo apt-get install pastebinit`.
<Weeeeezzl> ok, ich versuch da mal heranzukommen. einen moment
<dadrc> `pastebinit /etc/network/interfaces` gibt eine URL aus, die dann bitte hier rein
<Weeeeezzl> ok, hab's grad erst installiert
<Weeeeezzl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5610943
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Und egal, welche Sektion von den beiden du benutzt, es geht nicht?
<Weeeeezzl> richtig
<Weeeeezzl> geht lediglich via dhcp/NAT
<Weeeeezzl> vorher hat es mal funktioniert. dann die IP ändern müssen und aus war es
<dadrc> Weeeeezzl, und weder im syslog noch in dmesg steht was zum Fehler?
<Weeeeezzl> nur was mir auch ausgegeben wird: failed to bring eth0 up (ca.)
<Weeeeezzl> ich kann die beiden noch mal durchgucken, aber hatte vorhin nichts gefunden
<LetoThe2nd> ist es wirklich eth0? oder ein interface nach der neuen nomenklatur? pack mal ifconfig mit dhcp in ein pastebin, bitte.
<Weeeeezzl> kommt sofort
<Weeeeezzl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5610970
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<LetoThe2nd> thx. leg mal noch lsb_release -a und uname -a drauf, bitte.
<Weeeeezzl> lsb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5610986
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Weeeeezzl> uname: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5610987
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<LetoThe2nd> thx.
<LetoThe2nd> also auf den ersten blick sieht das eigentlich richtig aus.. irgendwo ist da wohl ein denkfehler.
<Weeeeezzl> ja muss wohl.. nur komm ich nicht drauf.
<Weeeeezzl> sitz hier seit 2h und bin am rumtesten
<Weeeeezzl> komisch ist halt, dass alles funktionierte. habe nur die IP geändert und nichts mehr ging.
<LetoThe2nd> ja mei, was sind schon zwei stunden.
<LetoThe2nd> nur die ip bei wo geändert?
<Weeeeezzl> von der vm um die es geht. .1.2 auf .1.33 
<LetoThe2nd> und wenn du's zurück änderst tuts auch nciht?
<Weeeeezzl> nichts grundliegend schlimmes
<Weeeeezzl> auch schon probiert. funktioniert auch nciht
<Weeeeezzl> da haben ma beide zu fix getippt..
<nevchen> tach
<Weeeeezzl> tag
<LetoThe2nd> trägt dmesg auch nichts sinnhaftes bei?
<Weeeeezzl> grad noch mal geguckt
<Weeeeezzl> IPv6 duplicate address wirft er mir raus. bzw hat er 1x gemacht
<LetoThe2nd> aaaaah.
<Weeeeezzl> sonst immer nur - NIC down / NIC up
<LetoThe2nd> ist die maschine vielleicht ein clone von ner anderen, die noch läuft?
<Weeeeezzl> clone ja, aber die andere ist offline
 * LetoThe2nd vermutet aber da den ursprung des übels.
<LetoThe2nd> gib der NIC mal ne neue macadresse :)
<Weeeeezzl> kann man die IPv6 addy nicht einfach löschen?
<Weeeeezzl> oder so
<LetoThe2nd> zwei maschinen mit der selben mac ist immer verkehrt, da ist irgendwas irgendwo löschen eher sinnfrei :)
<Weeeeezzl> aber es hörte sich i9n meinem kopf so stressfrei an ;)
<LetoThe2nd> ja mei.
<Weeeeezzl> ich mach mal.. gleich zurück
<Weeeeezzl> soo, geändert. ich aktivier mal wieder static.. toitoitoi
<alllex> hallo gibt es ein tool für ubuntu womit man sehen kann wie oft ein nutzer über ProFTPD einen Ordner runtergeladen hat?
<TheInfinity> alllex: das kannst du mit der entsprechenden konfiguration von proftpd machen.
<TheInfinity> alllex: alternativ durch logfileauswertung
<alllex> TheInfinity, kennst du ein gutest tutorial für die konfiguration von proftpd für diesen zweck?
<Weeeeezzl> LetoThe2nd noch anwesend?
<hoenigm> Hi, ich nutze ein Ubuntu 12.10 mit i3 als Windowmanager. Ichoechte gerne GIMP verwenden, aber wann immer ich ein bildoeffne, wird es als ko komplett schwarz angezeigt. Wenn ich darin herummale und dann speichere, wird das bild ordnungsgeaaesz veraendert und kann entsprechend z.B. mit feh angezeigt werden. Eine Google-Suche bringt mir nur ergebnisse wie ich mit GIMP S/W-Bilder erzeugen kann.
<TheInfinity> alllex: sudo cat /var/log/proftpd/xferlog | grep deinsuchbegriff | wc -l
<TheInfinity> alllex: also suchbegriff = ordner
<TheInfinity> alllex: und achte darauf dass ab ner gewissen zeit das log gebackupt wird.
<alllex> TheInfinity,vielen dank!
<newbie__> wie aktiviert man eigentlich einen touchscreen mit ubuntu
<BlackMage> newbie__: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Touchscreen
<kubine> Title: Touchscreen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh> wenn er erkannt wird, geht er "eigentlich so".
<Oins> Wie kann ich in 12.04 die Anzahl der Arbeitsflächen ändern ohne extra tools wie ubuntu-tweaks zu installieren?
<daswort> compiz
<Oins> muss ich mich dafür neu aus/einloggen? Die Änderung hat nichts bewirkt
<daswort> kommt darauf an was du gemacht hast
<Oins> ich hab es sowohl in compiz-config versucht (General -> General Options -> Desktop Size) also auch in myunity (desktop) versucht. Beide Änderungen haben nichts bewirkt.
<rene_> moin zusammen.
<rene_> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich lightdm dazu kriege bei unterschiedlichen auflösungen im dualscreen immer bildschirmfüllend an zu zeigen?
<daswort> Oins~ Probier mal `compiz --replace &` oder `unity --replace &`.
<apricot1> hab ein Prob mit dem IM 'Jitsi'. Es wird keine Cam erkannt. Cam ist da und funktioniert z.B. mit Camorama, Skype (erst nach Installation einer Zusatzbibliothek)
<sonotos> apricot1: ist jitsi nicht seit über nem jahr tod?
<bullgard4> apricot1: Jitsi hat meines Erachtens einen eigenen IRC-Kanal.
<bullgard4> sonotos: Jitsi isst nicht tot.
<apricot1> sonotos, nein, tot ist es mitnixhten .. und danke bullgard4 
<apricot1> ich hatte auch mal die cam drin ... Ubuntu 11.04
<sonotos> apricot1: hm kk war nur sehr still die hatten die ganze zeit nur ne unstable version die dem namen alle ehre machte
<apricot1> bei Skype lags an v4l / v4l2
<apricot1> hatte in /dev  dann sudo MAKEDEV video gemacht. Jetzt hab ich video und video0 bis video63 in /dev - Nur jetzt läuft auch in camorama keine webcam mehr  :(
<RedNifre> Guten Abend!
<RedNifre> Kann ich mir irgendwie ein Script in das Rechtsklick-Menü von Dateien und Ordnern basteln?
<RedNifre> Also ich schreibe mir ein Script, dass etwas mit einem Ordner macht, lege es irgendwo hin, und kann dann auf jeden Ordner rechtsklicken, dort mein Script auswählen, und das Script startet mit diesem Ordner als Parameter.
<RedNifre> Also so ähnlich wie man Ordner auch per Rechtsklick komprimieren kann oder mit Ubuntu One abgleicht. Geht das irgendwie?
<RedNifre> Außerdem habe ich mein System auf ner SSD und eine HDD nach /hdd/ gemountet und wundere mich jetzt, dass wenn ich etwas auf der HDD löschen will, es nicht in den Papierkorb verschoben werden kann, sondern sofort gelöscht werden muss. Warum ist das so? Kann man das ändern?
<NeutrinoPower> wie wichtig ist /var/tmp/kdecache... ? kann man das löschen? die Root-Partition ist wieder voll
<daswort> Naja es ist ein Cache. Also ja. NeutrinoPower http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cache
<kubine> Title: Cache – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<jokrebel> NeutrinoPower: Wie alt sind die Dateien? Und ggf. mal nachforschen warum das (oder vielleicht doch anderes?) die Partition voll macht.
<NeutrinoPower> sieht halt für mich nicht so aus, weil da lauter altes Zeug drin ist und viele kdecache-guest*** Verzeichnisse...
<NeutrinoPower> in /var/tmp/ sind 1,3GB drin
<NeutrinoPower> das finde ich sehr viel
<NeutrinoPower> die Partition ist nur 7GB groß
 * jokrebel hat hier fast 17 GB…
<jokrebel> NeutrinoPower: Also ist 1,3 nicht wirklich viel
<NeutrinoPower> auf mein PC sind es 14GB
<NeutrinoPower> in den einen Verzeichnis?
<NeutrinoPower> auf mein PC hab ich da 141MB drin
<jokrebel> NeutrinoPower: Zeig mal ein "df"
<jokrebel> !paste > NeutrinoPower
<kubine> NeutrinoPower: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Rochvellon> NeutrinoPower> in der regel solltest du solche daten gefahrlos löschen können, denn es ist wie /tmp, nur dass nicht beim neustart des systems der inhalt des ordner gelöscht wird
<NeutrinoPower> und warum löscht KDE das nicht selbst? kdecache-guest*** ist doch dann immer Müll?
<jokrebel> NeutrinoPower: Weil ein Absturz oder ähnliches dazwischenkam?
<jokrebel> NeutrinoPower: Wenn Du auf der sicheren Seite sein willst, benenn es um und starte neu. Wenn Du mutig und an Verluste gewöhnt bist; lösch es und starte neu ;-)
<jokrebel> NeutrinoPower: Ach ja - backup _vorher_ wär nicht schlecht. (Mindestens wenn Du Variante 2 wählst)
<NeutrinoPower> ich hab jetzt mal alle Verzeichnisse gelöscht welche wie " kdecache-guest-0PkTKu" hießen, nun sind fast 1GB Platz frei :)
<jokrebel> …sonst war nichts wichtiges drauf
<NeutrinoPower> also rm -r /var/tmp/kdecache-guest-*
<NeutrinoPower> schon ein bisschen behindert sowas
<jokrebel> NeutrinoPower: Toll; ob dann trotzdem noch alles geht wie Du es gewohnt bist sagt Dir der nächste Reboot und anschließende, ausführliche Test. [You had been warned]
<NeutrinoPower> ich bin mir sicher, wozu soll kdecache-guest-* für die Nachwelt denn gut sein? wenn es eh immer neu angelegt wird?
<NeutrinoPower> jetzt läuft erstmal apt-get upgrade, dann schau ich mal ob er rebootet
<__D___> hallo
<jokrebel> NeutrinoPower: Nun ja - wer ohne Netz und doppelten Boden arbeitet hat nichts zu verlieren…
<tredory> ich hab da mal ein problemchen ;) der Dragon Video Player (und auch youtube) haben eine anomalie mit dem Vollbildmodus. Läuft das programm im fenster kann ich den button für den Vollbildmodus anklicken und er geht in den vollbildmodus. Im vollbildmodus kann ich aber wie ein bekloppter auf dem button rumklicken da tut sich garnichts. Ich kann den Vollbildmodus dann nur über ESC beenden. Analog ist es übrigens bei Youtube. Im Vollbild 
<tredory> kann ich keine Buttons anklicken, erst wenn ich mit ESC den Vollbildmodus beende kann ich z.b. Pause anklicken. Was kann das sein ?
<jokrebel> tredory: Ist das nur mit diesem "Draginplayer" so oder auch mit anderen Playern im Vollbild?
<jokrebel> -i+o
<tredory> muss ich mal eben nen anderen installieren
<tredory> VLC geht alles
<Mundus> Guten Abend, mein XBMC stürzt nach dem Starten immer ab, woran kann das liegen? (crash-Log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5611871/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Mundus> :) das hat nicht funktioniert, wie poste ich die Datei korrekt?
<jokrebel> tredory: Na dann wird das einfach der Dragonplayer nicht implementiert haben. Schau mal in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dragon_Player und kontaktiere eventuell die Entwickler.
<kubine> Title: Dragon Player › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<exogen> huhu, wie installiere ich das neue Ubuntu GNOME 13.04 neben einem schon vorhandenem 12.10, wenn ubiquity nicht will. Welches tool nimmt man dann in der Konsole?
<tredory> und die ganzen Internet Video Seiten die sich im Vollbild auch nicht mehr bedienen lassen ?
<k1l> exogen: das meldest du am besten per bug (wenn nicht schon vorhanden) und wendest dich dann an den +1 support
<exogen> okay, hab für jemand anderen gefragt ^^
<tredory> hm Zu dem Flash inhalten bei youtube hab ich gerade rausgefunden das ich im Vollbild die Buttons doch anklicken kann, aber ich darf nicht dort klicken wo die wirklich angezeigt werden. ich muss da ein gutes stück über den buttens und leicht nach Links versetzt klicken dann geht es. Wie kann das denn ?
<Mundus> so, nun http://paste.ubuntu.com/5611891/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tredory> und noch was rausgefunden zu dem Vollbild problem ... wenn ich dem Browser auf den zweiten Monitor ziehe und das video dort in den Vollbild mache funktionieren alle bedienelemente. Nur auf meinem Hauptmonitor geht das nicht
<tredory> also die Unterstützung für mehrere Monitore ist bei Linux generell noch ziemlich bescheiden oder ? ich hab nu Ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, opensuse, Linux Mint und fedora durch und nirgends läuft es mit mehreren monitoren wirklich perfekt ..
<TheInfinity> tredory: hängt davon ab a) welche grafikkarte du hast (nvidia > ati > intel) und b) wie du das eingestellt hast :)
<tredory> Nvidia graka (9800gtx+) Und Eingestellt ist es so, das die Monitore im Einstellungsdialog genau so angeordnet sind wie sie in echt stehen. Und dabei ist dann noch der Rechte Monitor als Hauptbildschirm gekennzeichnet
<tredory> so stehts: https://www.dropbox.com/s/a30not5f98t5lz3/2013-03-09%2011.36.21.jpg
<kubine> Title: Dropbox - 2013-03-09 11.36.21.jpg - Simplify your life (at www.dropbox.com)
<TheInfinity> da übergeb ich dann an die nvidia menschen, ich bin linux server mensch, kenne nur die diskussionen über grafikzeugs n bissl :)
<tredory> Der DragonVideo Player übrigens das selbe spiel zieh ich den auf den Linken monitor und mache vollbild geht da alles. Auf dem Hauptmonitor Rechts geht im vollbild nix mehr
<tredory> ach man nervt das ;) kann doch nicht sein das in jeder linux Distribution immer zwanghaft dem Hauptmonitor links haben muss damit die sachen Funktionieren :( 
 * beaver74 hat seinen rechts
<beaver74> wie auch immer er das getan hatte
<beaver74> oO ( wobei dieses Vollbild Problem auch hier besteht )
<tredory> hehe ;)
<tredory> beaver74: Ich hab jetzt solange sinnlos irgendwelche sachen im Nvidia Einstellmenü und dem KDE Einstellmenü für die Anzeigen hin und her umgestellt und gefühlte 1000 mal neu gestertet. jetzt ist das Problem weg, ich kann auf beiden monitoren alle Sachen auch im Vollbild bedienen. o.O
<beaver74> tredory, leider wirst du das jetzt alles nicht mehr nachvollziehen können ;)
<beaver74> hm, würde ich auch noch gerne hin bekommen
<tredory> also was auf jedenfall anderst ist, die Monitore sind jetzt Übereinander angeordnet (Hauptmonitor oben. und ausserdem habe ich im KDE unter Erscheinungsbild der Anzeige vom Design Oxygen auf Tabstrib geändert
<beaver74> tredory, ich werde es einfach mal mit 1000x neustarten versuchen ;)
<tredory> ;)
<beaver74> tredory, du musst die Fenster jetzt auch hoch-runter verschieben? .. fänd ich persönlich hier nicht so toll
<tredory> ich könnte mir vorstellen das die untereinander Anordnung der Bildschirme da was mit zu tun hat
<beaver74> jo.. muss ich mir merken
<tredory> ja leider, aber ich mach lieber das als die Fehlenden anderen Funktionalitäten ;)
<tredory> ich versuch die nochmal nebeneinander zu packen, gucken ob die fehler dann wieder da sind
<wilde_wurst> aber neustarten nicht vergessen^
<bekks> Wozu?
<wilde_wurst> schau mal bei 23:45:00
<bekks> wilde_wurst: Da steht kein Grund, der einen Neustart benötigt. Maximal reicht ein Restart des display manager völlig aus.
<tredory> so bildschirme sind wieder nebeneinander und "noch" geht alles. Bin mal neustarten ;)
<wilde_wurst> lol
<wilde_wurst> is wohl einer aus der windows welt
<tredory> so neugestertet und bildschirme sind wieder übereinander o.O
<tredory> hatte vergessen auf "Als Standard Speichern" zu klicken :)
<tredory> nun ist wieder neugestertet, und die anzeigen sind nebeneinander und es geht immernoch alles. Na toll und was hab ich jetzt anders als vorhin ??? argh ;)
<tredory> beaver74, also bleibt nur sinnlos alles mögliche an den Anzeigeeinstellungen zu verstellen bis es irgendwann mal geht XD
<beaver74> tredory, und ganz schnell eine Sicherung vom System zu machen
<tredory> argh, jetzt fällt mir gerade auf das dafür irgendwas an der Farbwiedergabe nicht stimmt. Wenn ich ein Video Starte (Programm egal) und es sind ähnlichfarbige Flächen zu sehen (blauer Himmel) dann bilden sich da so Flächen als wenn der nur mit 256 Farben anzeigen würde ...
<tredory> naja kann ich gerade keine Einstellung zu finden. Für Heute reichts auch. Da guck ich morgen mal weiter wo man die Farbtiefe einstellen kann. Ich muss jetzt mal ins Bett ;) bb
<beaver74> bye tredory 
#ubuntu-de 2013-03-14
<ryu> gibt es eine einfachere methode den swap manuell zu leeren als: sudo swapoff -a && sudo swapon -a
<gastzugang> INFO
<ceegee> hallo zusammen
<ceegee> ich habe mir eine verschlüsselte partition mit LUKS angelegt die ich auch manuell mit cryptsetup luksOpen öffnen und darauf zugreifen kann, ich bekomme es aber nicht diese beim boot öffnen / mounten zu lassen. ich habe die /etc/crypttab angepasst und auch danach update-initramfs -u -k all  ausgeführt, aber beim boot passiert nichts in richtung LUKS
<ceegee> was mache ich falsch?
<ceegee> muss evtl. noch ein dienst gestartet werden der die crypttab auswertet?
<LetoThe2nd> ceegee: ich persönlich hab da fast keine ahnung von, aber vielelicht nochmal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln durchforsten nach hinweisen...
<kubine> Title: System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ceegee> ich guck mal durch
<ceegee> ich hatte scheinbar die falsche UUID in der crypttab stehen und das dm-crypt war noch nicht in /etc/modules eingetragen
<ceegee> jetzt fragt das system beim boot nach dem kennwort, allerdings wartet es nicht auf die eingabe sondern fährt weiter hoch und ich kann es nicht eingeben
<mk251086> hallo zusammen! Ich bräuchte auf die schnelle eure Hilfe: Ich will per FileZilla von meiner NAS Daten auf einen USB Stick kopieren. Leider weiß ich nicht in welchem Ordner in /root der Stick gemounted ist.. Könnte mir jemand sagen, wo ich den USB Stick in FileZilla finden kann?? Das wäre nett!
<bekks> Tippe in einem Terminal "mount" ein, und dann siehst du es.
<mk251086> Vielen Dank.. Jetzt habe ich Ihn :-))
<Gastzugang> Kennt jmd. einen deutschen empfehlenswerten Python-Channel?
<stefan_at> unter ubuntu 11-10 funktionierte mein touchmonitor einwandfrei, nach dem upate auf 12.10 reagiert der touchmonitor nicht mehr. wenn ich von cd die 11.10 boote geht er wieder, wer könnte mir da helfen und welche weitern infos werden benötigt ?
<bekks> Wie hast du denn das Update gemacht?
<stefan_at> online, erst auf 12.04 und dann auf 12.10
<_d4vid> irgend einer hat schon versucht in 12.04 tortunnel zu komplimieren?
<_d4vid> bekomme feheler :(
<_d4vid> tortunnel/protocol/CreatedCell.cpp:54: undefined reference to `BN_free'
<t1mb0ral> _d4vid: komplimieren?! 
<bekks> "kompilieren".
<UbuPhillup> _d4vid: gibst da nicht ne .deb datei ?
<bekks> _d4vid: Und wenn sich das nicht kompilieren lässt, musst du dich leider an den Autor der Software wenden - oder aber ein evtl. existierendes .deb benutzen.
<_d4vid> leider nicht :(
<_d4vid> bekks, danke
<t1mb0ral> wobei ich hier seh daß man da nen patch implementieren kann als versuch und libboost-system-dev installieren sollt *schulterzuck* - Erster Googletreffer.
<_d4vid> der patch geht bei mir nicht.. 
<_d4vid> https://github.com/moxie0/tortunnel/issues/8 dat hier hat mich auch nicht weiter gebracht.. 
<kubine> Title: Install for Ubuntu · Issue #8 · moxie0/tortunnel · GitHub (at github.com)
<_d4vid> kann einer von euch auf der 12.10 bei sich versuchen es zu kompilieren? ich waere sehr dankbar
<_d4vid> bin zufaul n virtualbox zu installen.
<stefan_at> ich hab enoch immer das problem, dass nach einem update von 11.10 auf 12.10 mein touchmonitor nicht mehr reagiert. wenn ich  11.10 von dvd boote geht der mionitor, wenn ich die 12.10 starte funktioniert der touch nicht mehr. 
<rcerny> spuckt die syslog oder xorg.log irgendwas aus?
<sdx23> mit lsusb/lspci rausfinden, welches Device das ist, dann entsprechend vorgehen.
<stefan_at> hier die xorg.log http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413952/
<kubine> Title: xorg.log › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<rcerny> verwendest du den fglrx treiber?
<stefan_at> hier die syslog http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413957/
<kubine> Title: syslog › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<stefan_at> hier die xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413962/
<kubine> Title: xorg › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<stefan_at> und hier die ausgabe von lsusb und lspci http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413967/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/998546
<kubine> Title: Bug #998546 “0408:3003 Touch-screen did work on 11.04 but no lon...” : Bugs : “linux” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<stefan_at> mit dem link wegen dem bug kann ich nichts anfangen, sorry das verstehe ich nicht
<sdx23> wie in #9 gesagt, hülfe ein Kernel-Downgrade (davon rate ich ab). Stattdessen den Patch nach #13 bzw. #16 verwenden.
<stefan_at> ich habe den patch nun eingespielt und auch rebootet aber der touch geht noch immer nicht
<tredory> Hallo zusammen ;) Ich hab bei mit in den Nvidia Settings unter X-Screen 0 eine Farbtiefe von 15 stehen. In videos und auf Bildern sieht man auch deutliche Ränder in Farbigen Flächen. gibt es eine einfache möglichkeit das umzustellen ? In den Nvidia Settings kann ich keine möglichkeit finden wo man das umstellen könnte. Und manuell an der xorg.conf rumfrickeln möchte ich eigendlich auch nicht (hab mir mit sowas schonmal das ganze 
<tredory> System zerlegt) :(
<tredory> bzw kann mir jemand bestätigen dass ich nichts kaputt mache wenn ich in meiner Xorg.conf im Ordner /etc/X11   Die DefaultDepth, im der ersten Section "Screen"von 15 auf 32 ändere ? Hier meine X-Org conf. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413972/
<kubine> Title: Farbtiefe ? › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> tredory: Die Farbtiefe hängt IIRC auch von der Auflösung ab. Schon mal auf eine geringer Auflösung umgestellt, dann läßt sich vermutlich auch mehr Farbtiefe rauskitzeln.
<tredory> der lief ja gestern noch mit den gleichen auflösungen mit 32 bit ;) nur durch das viele rumstellen um Probleme mit der Vollbildsteuerung von Youtube Videos zu beheben hat sichs irgendwie verstellt ;) rcerny war so nett mir zu empfehlen die xorg.conf einfach zu sichern und es dann mal auszuprobieren ;) ich versuch das ganze gleich einfach mal
<tredory> muss ich eigendlich neustarten um die änderung zu übernehmen oder reicht da auch ab - anmelden ?
<bekks> Abmelden reicht völlig, weil dann der X Server neugestartet wird.
<rcerny> ---> xserver neustart
<rcerny> service lightdm restart war das glaub ich
<bekks> Abmelden reicht auch :)
<bekks> service lightdm restart startet den Display Manager neu, und damit implizit auch X.
<tredory> Aber der Anmeldescreen ist doch auch schon grafisch wird das dafür denn noch nicht gebraucht ?
<bekks> ...
<bekks> Bei der Abmeldung wird X NEUgestartet.
<bekks> Daher werden Änderungen dann auch übernommen.
<tredory> ah ok und der service wird beim anmelden ausgeführt
<bekks> Nein.
<tredory> ok ;)
<bekks> Der Service wird beim Booten ausgeführt.
<rcerny> stimmt stimmt, mein fehler ):
<rcerny> *duckundwegrenn*
<tredory> ok, also wenn nach dem ABmelden der Anmeldescreen noch angezeigt wird ist schon alles gut
<rcerny> :)
<bekks> s/noch/wieder/ :)
<tredory> hmm da bin ich nach dem abmelden von einem netten schwarzen bild mit loginaufforderung begrüßt worden :(
<jokrebel> tredory: Was genau hattest Du denn jetzt geändert und wie?
<jokrebel> tredory: Händisch die xorg verändert? Oder mit dem Nvidia-Programm die Auflösung verändert, damit auch die Farbtiefe veränderbar wird?
<tredory> einmal in der Section Screen für den Monitor0 die DefaultDepth auf 32 dann noch dort in der SubSection die Depth auf 32. und das selbe analog auch in der Section für den Monitor 2
<tredory> händisch in der xorg.conf im nvidia settings fenster hab ich nirgends ein Feld gefunden um die Farbtiefe einzustellen, da kann ich immer nur auflösung und Bildwiederholrate einstellen
<tredory> auch wenn ich dort die Auflösung verstelle bekomme ich keine möglichkeit eine farbtiefe anzugeben
<jokrebel> tredory: Und wer sagt Dir, dass bei geringere Auflösung nicht automatisch einen höhere Farbtiefe eingestellt wird? Und wer hatte hier die händische Veränderung der xorg.conf für gut geheißen?
<tredory> ok, ich bin gerade mal die Monitora am nachgucken. ich sehe gerade das der Asus generell nur 16,7 Milionen Farben kann also 24 bit. Konnte also schonmal nicht gehen
<tredory> hat keiner für gut beheißen hat aber auch keiner was gegen gesagt ;)
<tredory> aber das wäre ja am ziel vorbei ich möchte die Monitore natürlich weiterhin in der nativen auflösung betreiben. Kleine auflösung ist nicht so dolle
<jokrebel> tredory: Mein Satz von 17:55 enthält es zwar nicht direkt, aber zwischen den Zeilen ;-) Und nichts gesagt bedeutet nicht zugestimmt.
<tredory> ;) aber dann ist ja ne niedrigere auflösung, die möchte ich nicht, der hat so schon nur magere 1366 x 768
<jokrebel> tredory: Es hängt nun mal von Hardware (Monitor; Grafikkarte) ab welche maximalen Kombinationen möglich sind. Wenn ich unbedingt bei gleicher Hardware mehr Farbtiefe brauche bleibt meißt nichts anderes als die Auflösung zu verringern. (Außer vielleicht es war vorher schon nicht optimal aufeinander eingestellt, was aber Nvidia-Settings meist recht gut macht)
<tredory> ok, der Samsung kann laut Datenblatt auch nur 24 bit. o.O das ja interessant. Unter Windows sind immer 32 bit eingestellt ...
<tredory> naja aber andererseits ... wofür braucht man mehr als 16,7 millionen Farben .... ich versuch dann jetzt mal die Auflösung runterzustellen und dannach wieder hochzustellen. Vielleicht nimmter ja dann die 24 bit automatisch. wenn nicht versuch ichs nochmal in der xorg.conf. Weil 24bit können definitiv die Monitore und auch die Grafikkarte
<jokrebel> tredory: Wie gesagt, mag sein dass beide 24bit können; die Frage ist nur bei welcher maximalen Auflösung sie es tun…
<tredory> so ich hab nun auf ne kleinere auflösung gestellt. Nvidia settings stehen immernoch auf 15 bit ..
<jokrebel> tredory: Und zwischen 15 und 24 Bit ist noch ne _Menge_ Spielraum
<tredory> definitiv hatte ich gestern als noch der Fehler in den Vollbild Videos war auf beiden die Volle auflösung, und auch auf beiden keine Farbfehler.
<jokrebel> tredory: Dann erstell mal nen Nvidia-Bugreport, entpacke ihn und gib uns den in einem NoPasteService.
<tredory> so ich habe jetzt beide Monitore auf 640 x 480 stehen und Nvidia meint immernoch 15 bit da ist irgendwas Faul
<tredory> ah moment ich hab gerade was gefunden.
<tredory> ich kann in den Nvidia settings nicht nur die beiden Monitore anklicken sondern auch noch einen umgebenden x screen 0 (on GPU-0) und da kann ich ne Farbtiefe auswählen
<tredory> jetzt hatter mir gesagt das ich dafür save to X configuration File wählen soll und die sitzung neu starten soll um das zu übernehmen
<jokrebel> tredory: Ja dann tu das doch.
<tredory> bin dabei
<tredory> ok, hat geklappt
<tredory> und wieder was gelernt. Es gibt nicht nur die Beiden Monitore als solches sondern auch noch einen XScreen in dem sich auch noch einstellungen verstecken. Na dann.
<tredory> Danke euch mal wieder ....
<jokrebel> tredory: Ja, die Nvidiasettings habe einige Unterpunkte soweit ich mich erinnere. Gern geschehn.
<tredory> argh dafür funktioniert jetzt wieder die Steuerung des Videoplayers im Vollbild nicht mehr ... Ich dreh noch durch XD
<tredory> Notiz an mich selbst Zwei verschieden große Monitore mit unterschiedlichen Auflösung + Linux Distribution = mysterium
 * rcerny stimmt zu
<tredory> Naja youtube Videos lassen sich diesmal aber komischerweise immernoch im Vollbild steuern das ging gestern nicht. Jetzt ist es nur noch der Dragon Player der da rumspinnt. dann fliegt der halt runter ich nehm VLC, da geht alles.
<p01nt3r> nabend. habe ein problem mit dem gmx-sms-manager unter ubuntu 12.10. habe ihn mit adobe air 2.6 installiert und er lässt sich auch starten, aber scheinbar kann mich das programm nicht anmelden. der ladebildschirm hängt mit der meldung "Einen Moment bitte...". letztes mal hat es funktioniert mit der gleichen ubuntu-version. nun nach neuinstallation nicht mehr. woran kann das liegen?
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: Welcher Anleitung bist Du da gefolgt?
<p01nt3r> jokrebel, das war eher ein eigenbau. auf "noobs on ubuntu" nach einem deb-paket für adobe air gesucht, das installiert und dann den sms-manager installiert.
<p01nt3r> die hatten da nen link zu einem deb-paket für adobe air
<p01nt3r> jokrebel, denke, es liegt höchstwahrscheinlich daran, dass ich die alten config-dateien von air und dem sms-messenger im home nach der neuinstallation von ubuntu behalten hatte...
<p01nt3r> jokrebel, werde mal probieren, alles zu deinstallieren, die configs zu löschen und dann nochmal neu zu installieren.
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: Hört sich (außer dass ich nicht löschen sondern erstmal umbennen bevorzug) nach nem guten Plan an.
<p01nt3r> jokrebel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5614351/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<p01nt3r> schon etwas seltsam, oder?
<p01nt3r> danach ist air aber installiert...
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: Klingt aber eher so als wäre da ein ablegen von irgendwas in nem Schlüsselbund nötig. Warum fehlt der bei Dir? 
<p01nt3r> jokrebel, gnome-keyring ist installiert.
<p01nt3r> versteh ich also auch nicht. jetzt gehts aber und zwar weil:
<p01nt3r> ich den sms-manager jetzt in meinem home-verz. installiert hab.
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: Könnte die Keyring-Meldung vielleicht an nem aktiven Auto-Login liegen?
<p01nt3r> jokrebel, jetzt sind aber auch andere config-dateien da. vielleicht lags auch daran.
<p01nt3r> jokrebel, das mit dem auto-login ist gut möglich. ich lass mich automatisch in ubuntu einloggen nach dem booten.
<jokrebel> nun gut - Hauptsache es geht jetzt.
<p01nt3r> (was ja den schlüsselbund nicht automatisch entsperrt)
<p01nt3r> trotzdem danke!
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: Dann wär es für die Installation ggf. Sinnvoll das vorübergehend abzuschalten.
<p01nt3r> jokrebel, ne klappt schon, aber danke. bb
<apricot1> wie erstelle ich einen 'starter' für ein java-Programm (java -Xmx512m -jar Proggi.jar) in Ubuntu 12.04 Unity (Classic-Menu ist auch vorhanden)
<oxtobear> huhu ... ist es mit xubuntu möglich, dass ein smartphone erkannt wird, ohne dass es als massenspeicher gemountet wird?
<bekks> Das kommt auf dein Smartphone an.
<oxtobear> nun es ist ein motorola defy mini und ich hatte vor, rds lite über wine laufen zu lassen, aber das smartphone wird nicht erkannt ...
<oxtobear> es müsste doch eine möglichkeit geben, da eine ".sbf" einzuspielen?
<stevieh> oxtobear: als was willst du es denn erkennen?
<oxtobear> als "gerät"
<stevieh> als gerät?
<oxtobear> massenspeicher wäre ja, dass ich dateien tauschen kann, aber als massenspeicher kann ich nix aufspielen
<oxtobear> es geht mir darum, einen "fastboot" hinzubekommen
<oxtobear> oder anders gesagt, möchte ich im android root-rechte haben
<stevieh> die ganzen android debugger laufen auch unter linux...
<stevieh> aber wahrscheinlich sind die ganzen crack dinger eher win...
<oxtobear> meinst dass es ein crack ist?
<oxtobear> also illegal?
<Rochvellon> ui, samsung hat ein neues smartphone draußen, damit kann man mit den augen scrollen
<p01nt3r> google-earth springt bei mir unter ubuntu bei einer suche nach einem ort immer nach algerien. hat/hatte jemand das problem auch und weiss, wie man das behebt?
<p01nt3r> der placemarker ist richtig gesetzt aber der anflug wird nicht gestartet und er springt prompt nach algerien.
<p01nt3r> habe den tipp aus dem wiki auch schon probiert, hat leider nichts geholfen.
<D_D> join #ox
<D_D> sorry for that
#ubuntu-de 2013-03-15
<_d4vid> ich versuche grade ne dota2 zu starten aber n black screen :( 
<_d4vid> bleibt haengen.. 
<daswort> _d4vid~ Terminal-Ausgabe?
<_d4vid> daswort, habe hingekriegt.. 
<_d4vid> daswort, trotzdem thanks
<daswort> _d4vid~ Wie hieß der Entwickler von Dota eigentlicht?
<_d4vid> daswort, blizzard?
<daswort> Gut zu wissen. 
<_d4vid> Dota 2 ist ein von Valve Software entwickeltes Action-Echtzeit-Strategiespiel und der Nachfolger zu der sehr beliebten Modifikation Defense of the Ancients für Warcraft III.
<_d4vid> also valve
<_d4vid> so pennen.. 
<abraxus> Thema: apt in Firefox || hab den String in Firefox erstellt und Firefox neu gestartet ( http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apturl ) trotzdem funktioniert das apt protokoll nicht bzw. sagt Firefox, er weiß nicht womit er es öffnen soll - hab apturl auch installiert und funktioniert - benutze Kubuntu 12.04
<kubine> Title: apturl › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<abraxus> kann mir jemand helfen ?
<swed1> Hallo, ich bekomme regelmäßig die Meldung auf dem Desktop: "Es wurde ein Problem mit einer Systemanwendung festgestellt, möchte sie das Problem Melden". An was liegt das? Wie bekomm ich Details heraus?
<sash_> Kann ich nach dem Verbinden zu einem bestimmten AP ein post-connect-script ausführen? Genau: Wenn ich mich zu meinem Android-AP connecte, will ich Dropbox und owncloud deaktivieren. Ist das über den NetworkManager möglich?
<LetoThe2nd> denke schon...
<stevieh> ich glaub da gabs auch was... ich hab sowas früher mit whereami gemacht...
<maze-m> kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich den Timestamp herausfinden kann?
<LetoThe2nd> "den timestamp"
<maze-m> ...also von einer bzw. mehreren Dateien?
<koegs> swed1: einfach auf "Bericht senden" oder so klicken und dann auf Details
<LetoThe2nd> maze-m: man stat
<maze-m> LetoThe2nd: okay :)....
<maze-m> Will gerne folgendes machen:"dmesg | grep -i usb | grep cp210 | stat %z"
<maze-m> Aber er sucht da natürlich nach ner Datei bzw. einem Verzeichnis! Wie kann ich das denn auf die dmesg anwenden?
<LetoThe2nd> stat auf dmesg ist nonsenst.
<LetoThe2nd> nonsense.
<LetoThe2nd> wenn dann musst du halt, aus was auch immer du da aus dmesg rausgegreppt hast, dir den gewünschten dateinamen bauen.
<maze-m> Ja okay, aber ich würde gerne halt das Änderungsdatum der letzten Änderung von cp210 aus den dmesg rausgegreppt haben
<LetoThe2nd> und das geht nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> bzw, das hat mit stat nichts zu tun.
<LetoThe2nd> wenn dann hol dir vorne den timestamp raus und addier ihn zum zeitpunkt des hochfahrens.
<maze-m> LetoThe2nd: meinst du am Anfang von dmesg?
<LetoThe2nd> maze-m: ich rieche hier ohnehin ein gewaltiges XY-problem. sag lieber, was du *EIGENTLICH* vorhast.
<maze-m> XY-Problem?
<maze-m> Also.... Ich hab folgende Problematik! --> http://forum.runnersworld.de/forum/garmin-forerunner/77733-forerunner-310xt-mit-virtualisiertem-windows-vm-einrichten.html#post1517844
<LetoThe2nd> maze-m: ja. du willst X machen, und glaubst, Y wäre ein weg dazu. weil du aber nicht weisst wie Y geht, fragst du uns danach. also frag lieber gleich nach X.
<maze-m> LetoThe2nd: Okay, da hast du Recht! 
<maze-m> Hab in einer VM Windows 7 installiert und irgendwie wird mein USB-Stick für die Datenübertragung von den Laufdaten meiner Pulsuhr nicht richtig angebunden bzw. es gibt Probleme mit dem cp210x vom Linux-Kernel..... Hab den schon mit rmmod entfernt, aber das hat komischerweise auch nichts gebracht! 
<LetoThe2nd> ich glaube ehrlich gesagt, dass da der proprietäre treiber in der vm drin pfuscht.
<maze-m> und der, der mir in dem Beitrag schon am meisten geholfen hat (gero) meinte ja, ich solle mal in den dmesg-Ausgaben gucken, wann sich da sozusagen was ändert
<LetoThe2nd> ich benutze den cp21xx treiber täglich sowohl als auch aus ner windows-vm raus über stunden hinweg. ohne das geringste problem.
<LetoThe2nd> maze-m: wie gesagt - timestamp in diesem zusammenhang: die zahl ganz vorne.
<LetoThe2nd> maze-m: und mal so am rande - das beweist dass alle deine aussagen vorher völliger quatsch waren und du meine zeit vergeudet hast.
<maze-m> LetoThe2nd: Wieso soll ich deine Zeit nun vergeudet haben? 
<LetoThe2nd> maze-m: "ich will den timestamp von einer datei" - ich befasse mich mit dem thema, teste es hier gegen, gebe dir eine antwort.
<LetoThe2nd> maze-m: es stellt sich heraus, dass das mit dateitimestamps nicht im geringsten zu tun hat.
<LetoThe2nd> maze-m: ergo: du hast meine zeit verschwendet.
<LetoThe2nd> und auf so etwas reagiere ich allergisch.
<maze-m> LetoThe2nd: ja okay, dann tut's mir leid! Das war nicht meine Absicht! 
 * LetoThe2nd findet, dass sich damit jetzt erstmal wer anders befassen darf, ich werd erstmal nur noch am rande mitlesen.
<maze-m> Ich find's ja generell super, wenn einem hier geholfen wird! 
<koegs> und es zeigt mal wieder, dass man sein eigentliches Problem beschreiben sollte und nicht wie man gedenkt da hin zu kommen :(
<maze-m> koegs: ja gut, aber ich dachte halt, dass mein Problem mit der der Pulsuhr ja doch schon ziemlich speziell ist
<A2tec> maze-m: keine ahnung was dmesg ist?
<maze-m> A2tec: doch, dmesg zeigt die Ausgabe des Boots an
<azrael_> gute morgen ich kann über den normalen user den xserver scheinbar nicht ansprechen als root kann ich mich einloggen meine fehlersuche endete als ich xrandr --query eingab und einfach nur die Meldung Cant opne display kam, hat jemand einen Tipp für mich um dem Fehler auf die schliche zu kommen?
<wilde_wurst> hi, gehört ratpoison.pyc
<wilde_wurst> zu ubuntu?
<LetoThe2nd> wilde_wurst: wo gefunden?
<wilde_wurst> /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7
<LetoThe2nd> wilde_wurst: dann würde ich einfach mal packages.ubuntu.com befragen
<elmargol> was habt ihr  nur mit nautilus in 13.04 angestellt :(
<bekks> elmargol: Wieso "ihr"?
<wilde_wurst> hatte mal chkrootkit laufen lassen und der meldete: The following suspicious files and directories were found:  
<bekks> Hat einer von den hier Anwesenden irgendwas daran getan?
<wilde_wurst> /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/.path /usr/lib/jvm/.java-gcj-4.6.jinfo /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/PyQt4/uic/widget-plugins/.noinit
<elmargol> meine webdav samba shares sind verschwunden :(
<LetoThe2nd> wilde_wurst: solchen tools traue ich nicht weiter als ich sie werfen kann. wenn man mit den ausgaben nichts spezifisch anfagen kann verbreiten sie nur panik.
<LetoThe2nd> wilde_wurst: und die datei scheint zu nem programm namens dratmenu zu gehören.
<azrael_> gute morgen ich kann über den normalen user den xserver scheinbar nicht ansprechen als root kann ich mich einloggen meine fehlersuche endete als ich xrandr --query eingab und einfach nur die Meldung Cant opne display kam, hat jemand einen Tipp für mich um dem Fehler auf die schliche zu kommen?
<bekks> Was heisst denn "nicht ansprechen"?
<LetoThe2nd> azrael_: bitte uname -a und lsb_release -a in ein pastebin packen. danke.
<bekks> Kannst Du dich einloggen als normaler User?
<azrael_> nein da kommt ein schwarzer bildschirm und ich werde zum anmeldebildschirm zurückgeworfen
<bekks> Aha.
<bekks> Und warum hat dein root ein gesetztes Passwort?
<azrael_> weil ich mich bisher damit nicht auseinandergesetzt habe und das pw dasselbe wie das normale ist
<bekks> BEi Ubuntu hat root kein Passwort.
<bekks> azrael_: Kannst du mal die Ausgaben von folgenden Befehlen in einen Pastebin werfen? lsb_release -a; uname -a
<azrael_> also ich bin auf dem anmeldebildschirm komme mit strg alt f1 in die konsole geb login und pw ein mache ein sudo startx dann geht es anders nicht
<bekks> Also loggst du dich nicht als root ein.
<joogi> azrael_: das koennte aber auch was mit dem startup zutun haben hast du schon probiert wenn du einen anderen user anlegst ob es dann geht?
<bekks> Du loggst dich als User ein, und benutzt sudo.
<azrael_> ok nein habe noch keinen anderen user angelegt ich amch jetzt erstmal das paste fertig
<azrael2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5616124/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> azrael_: Hast du ausreichend Festplattenplatz?
<azrael2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5616135/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<azrael2> sieht nicht so aus richtig?
<bekks> Dein /home ist voll. Deswegen kannst du dich nicht mehr anmelden.
<azrael_> wieviel freien speicherplatz brauche ich und kann ich den speicherplatz den der xserver benötigt reservieren?
<bekks> Du brauchst mehr als 0 Byte verfügbar. ...
<bekks> Und nein, der X Server braucht keinen Festplattenplatz. Aber die X Session des Users.
<bekks> Und nein, man kann da nichts reservieren, deswegen lässt man die Festplatte einfach nicht zulaufen.
<azrael_> vielen dank für die infos
<wilde_wurst> LetoThe2nd: ne hier stimmt einiges nich die md5summe von dpkg, etho is im sniffer modus usw. ich benutz mal shred^
<azrael_> also ich habe der /home partiton + 100G zugewiesen und habe nun 39% zur verfügung stehen eine anmeldung ist dennoch nicht möglich
<LetoThe2nd> azrael_: nur weil ich was zuweise ist nicht automatisch das filesystem korrekt resized... ergo, was möchtest du uns gerade noch an spezialitäten über dein system mitteilen? ;)
<LetoThe2nd> wilde_wurst: tja dann.
<azrael_> -.- wie mach ich das denn dann korrekt ?
<bekks> azrael_: Dein Home hat 62GB maximale Gesamtgröße.
<bekks> azrael_: Du müsstest uns erstmal sagen, was du da wo wie zugewiesen hast.
<azrael_> über ein live system mit gparted 100G an /home
<bekks> Dann paste wieder ein df -h
<azrael2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5616165/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Wenn der Login jetzt immer noch nicht funktioniert, dann musst du in die Logs schauen, was da los ist.
<azrael_> welchen log?
<bekks>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log und ~/.xsession-errors
<azrael_> bekks wonach genau suche ich denn ?
<azrael2> xfce4-session: Unable to access file /home/tharma/.ICEauthority: Permission denied ?
<bekks> Du suchst nach Fehlern...
<bekks> Und du hast dir scheinbar BErechtigungen zerschossen, was Du erstmal beheben solltest.
<azrael_> die berechtigungen für xorg-xserver mit chmod +rwx?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Lies das hier (das hast du geschrieben, vorhin) nochmal:
<bekks> 0315 115751 < azrael2> xfce4-session: Unable to access file /home/tharma/.ICEauthority: Permission denied ?
<azrael_> xface4-session
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Wem gehört die Datei /home/tharma/.ICEauthority ?
<azrael_> dann kann es nur die hier sien .ICEauthority
<bekks> Liest Du eigentlich, was ich Dir schreibe, oder glaubst du ich führe Selbstgespräche?
<azrael_> ja ich versuche dir zu folgen..
<azrael_> wie finde ich raus wem die datei gehört?
<bekks> Du machst da komische Dinge... beantworte doch einfach mal meine vorletzte Frage.
<bekks> ls -lha
<azrael_> root
<bekks> Was ist die Ausgabe von ls -lha /home/tharma/.ICEauthority ?
<azrael2> -rw-------  1 root root    0 Mär 12 11:54 .ICEauthority
<bekks> Schieb bitte mal "find /home/tharma ! -user tharma -exec ls -lha {} \;" in einen PAstebin.
<azrael2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5616208/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Schön, da hat jemand völlig sinnfrei root benutzt und dann auch noch Firefox als root gestartet.
<bekks> sudo chown -R tharma:tharma /home/tharma/
<bekks> Und benutz nie wieder, unter keinen Umständen, egal was passiert, einen Browser als root.
<azrael_> darf ich fragen warum ?
<bekks> Weil das völliger Schwachsinn ist, um es ganz offen zu sagen. Es zerschiesst Rechte, wie man in deinem Paste sehr schön sieht, es öffnet Sicherheitslücken, und ist komplett unnötig.
<azrael_> werde ich meinem kollegen ausrichten
<bekks> also ist das gar nicht dein Rechner?
<azrael_> nein
<bekks> Kannst Du Dich denn jetzt wieder einloggen?
<azrael_> mache gerade ein reboot
<bekks> Wozu das denn?
<bekks> Das ist doch kein windows.
<azrael_> ok..
<azrael_> wie sieht der nächste schritt aus?
<bekks> Zitat:
<bekks>  <+bekks> Kannst Du Dich denn jetzt wieder einloggen?
<azrael_> hab beim überfloegen ausloggen gelesen Oo nein ein login ist nciht möglich soll ich jetzt nochmal das find /home/tharma ! -user tharma -exec ls -lha {} \; posten?
<bekks> Ja.
<azrael_> da ich mich ja nur als root anmelden kann muss ich firefox doch als root starten oder nicht?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Du sagtest vorhin:
<bekks> 0315 113212 < azrael_> also ich bin auf dem anmeldebildschirm komme mit strg alt f1 in die konsole geb login und pw ein mache ein sudo startx dann geht es anders nicht
<bekks> Das bedeutet: "Ich logge mich als User ein und mache sudo irgendwas" und nicht "ich logge mich als root ein".
<bekks> Dieser grundlegende Unterschied sollte Dir klar sein.
<bekks> !pastebinit > azrael_ 
<kubine> azrael_: Pastebinit ist ein Programm, mit dem man Dateien (`pastebinit /zur/datei.txt`) und Ausgaben (z.B. `ls /etc | pastebinit`) direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit `sudo apt-get install pastebinit`.
<apricot1> mich treibt  Adobe Fash zum Wahnsinn. Eurosport z.B. meldet ich solle den Adobe Flasplayer downloaden, bitet .exe Datei an. in firefox habe ich trotz apt-get install flasplayer-installer nur ein shockwave-plugin. Adobe wird fürLinux nicht mehr weiterentwickelt und hat hässliche bugs... was ist zu tun?
<mgolisch> apricot1: kein flash verwenden?
<apricot1> und statt dessen??
<bekks> apricot1: Sich bei Eurosport beschweren.
<mgolisch> viele seiten unterstuetzen html5 video weil flash ausstirbt
<mgolisch> beschwer dich beim betreiber
<apricot1> ok.. statt dessen Gnash?
<mgolisch> nee am besten alles mit flash meiden
<apricot1> das heißt dann ca. 60% aller websites meiden???
<mgolisch> aber kannst es ja mal versuchen, vermutlich will das ding ne neuere version haben, die gibts aber ja nicht weil adobe die entwicklung eingestellt hat
<apricot1> eben
<bekks> Dann musst Du dich bei Eurosport beschweren.
<apricot1> wollt ihr mir erzählen, dass ihr keine websites meht
<apricot1> wollt ihr mir erzählen, dass ihr keine websites mehr aufruft, die Flash verwenden??
<_moep_> geht doch oft auch ohne *troll*
<LetoThe2nd> wenn's mit chromiums eigebautem flash geht - gut. wenns damit nicht geht, ist es die benutzung definitiv nicht wert. fertig.
<apricot1> chromium odr chrome?
<apricot1> und von der Form auf den Inhalt einer website zu schließen (..ist es nicht wert..9 ist schon ziemlich abenteuerlich
<sysdef> apricot1: chromium-browser ist google chrome ohne google-spyware
<azrael_> bekks ich habe keine leiste mehr kann auch nciht auf den desktop zugreifen
<azrael_> es öffnet sich von der letzten sitzung der browser und das terminal mehr geht nicht 
<mgolisch> apricot1: ja dann mach das halt mit chromium wenn das geht
<apricot1> hab ich probiert ... also Eurosport live stream geht auch nicht
<apricot1> das liegt wohl an Eurosport - nur windows
<mgolisch> und im tv kommt das was die da senden nicht?
<sash_> apricot1: Läuft hier mit chrome
<apricot1> nein, eurosport-2 krieg ich nicht über kabel-tv (ohne Sonervertrag)
<sash_> http://de.eurosport.yahoo.com/l/fussball/champions-league/auslosung-live-stream/ <- Tut
<kubine> Title: Champions League Auslosung Live-Stream (at de.eurosport.yahoo.com)
<bekks> Läuft hier auch mit Chrome. Adobe Flash Plugin in Chrome deaktivieren und dann passts.
<apricot1> sash_, http://www.stream2watch.me/live-tv/eurosport-2-live-stream bringt bei mir 'Fehlendes Plugin' im Chromium
<kubine> Title: EUROSPORT 2 Live Stream | SPORT (at www.stream2watch.me)
<bekks> Chrome ist nicht Chromium.
<bekks> IIRC hat Chromium kein Pepper Flash.
<apricot1> ich hab Chromium aus den Ubuntu-Repos
<bekks> ...
<azrael_> also der xserver scheint jetzt vollkommen hinüberzusein
<bekks> azrael_: Der X Server funktioniert einwandfrei. Deine Session ist kaputt. Leg einen neuen User an und probier Dich mit dem einzuloggen.
<apricot1> Chromium mit: /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<azrael_> xauth: timeout in locking authority file /homer/tharma/_Xauthority
<bekks> azrael_: Dann prüf die BErechtigungen.
<azrael_> ich komm per sudo auch nicht mehr rein!
<nifu> Btw.: Wo ihr gerade bei Chrome/Flash seit. Habt ihr auch das Problem von 100% CPU load bei Flash? 
<bekks> azrael_: Du sollst kein sudo benutzen um X zu starten. Habe ich Dir schon mehrfach gesagt.
<apricot1> aber. Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202
<bekks> nifu: Nein.
<mgolisch> wieso auch sudo? das braucht man doch fuer startx gartnnicht
<sash_> apricot1: Mit Chrome startet da was, aber funktionieren tut da nicht viel.
<bekks> azrael_: Erstmal behebst du jetzt zum dritten Mal deine BErechtigungsfehler, und dann lässt Du bitte die Finger von sudo und startx. Damit zerballerst Du Dir wieder die Rechte.
<sash_> apricot1: Was aber nicht an Chrome liegt,
<nifu> bekks: Glückspilz. Habe mal 2-3 Abende danach gegoogelt. Aber keine wirkliche Lösung gefunden. Ist nur gerade bei einem Notebook ärgerlich zwecks Lüfter und Akkuverbrauch
<sash_> apricot1: Und, nochmal, und mit Nachdruck: chrome != chromium
<apricot1> ja ok
<sash_> nifu: Die Zeiten sind hier aber auch vorbei.
<nifu> sash: Die zeiten von Flash? =P
<sash_> Die Zeiten von 100% CPU bei Flash.
<nifu> Bei mir noch nicht. Bin dann irgendwo hängen geblieben. :/
<bekks> apricot1: So. Chrome verwendet: /opt/google/chrome/PepperFlash/libpepflashplayer.so
<bekks> apricot1: Und das hat hier die Version 11.6.602.180
<sysdef> apricot1: du bist nicht in #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<bekks> Das, was dein Chrome da oben verwendet ist Adobe Flash. Dazu sagte ich oben was.
<apricot1> dann mus ich also noch den Original Google-Chrome installieren
<azrael_> bekks: ich bekomme drei input/outpu fehler zweimal für .cache/sessions und einmal für .macramedia/Flashplayer
<bekks> apricot1: GEnau. Weil Chrome ist nicht Chromium.
<bekks> azrael_: Dann zeig uns bitte mal die Ausgabe von dmesg in einem Pastebin.
<azrael_> und wie paste ich über die konsole?
<bekks> azrael_: Das sagte Dir Ubottu vorhin.
<bekks> !pastebinit > azrael_ 
<azrael_> pastebinit
<kubine> azrael_: Pastebinit ist ein Programm, mit dem man Dateien (`pastebinit /zur/datei.txt`) und Ausgaben (z.B. `ls /etc | pastebinit`) direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit `sudo apt-get install pastebinit`.
<azrael_> ich will nopasten also geb ich demsg | pastebinit ein und dann erscheint das hier?
<bekks> azrael_: NEin.
<mgolisch> azrael_: nee dann gibt dir das den link den du dann hier postest
<azrael_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5616288/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> azrael_: Und dann bitte auch die kompletten Input/output Fehler von denen Du redetest inklusive dessen was Du getan hast, als die Fehler auftraten.
<azrael_> Your are trying to send an empty document, exiting. 
<bekks> Then you did something wrong.
<mgolisch> uargs verschlüsselung :)
<azrael_> chown: chanhing ownership of `/home/tharma/.cache/sessions/Thunar-2c39bd5c1-d085-4592-8aae-6b6635a60834 ' : Input/output error
<azrael_> brauchst du die anderen beiden auch noch?
<bekks> Ich brauch vor allem den Befehl...
<mgolisch> am ende vom dmesg sind fehler von ecryptfs
<bekks> Autsch.
<mgolisch> evtl sind das deine io errors
<azrael_> chown -R  tharma:tharma /home/tharma
<bekks> Ohne sudo kann das nicht funktionieren, wenn die Datei nicht deinem USer gehört.
<azrael_> sudo davcor..
<bekks> Hast du gerade X gestartet, mal wieder? :)
<azrael_> nein
<azrael_> wie geht es denn nun weiter?
<mgolisch> geht es denn mit nem neuen user?
<apricot1> danke erstmal...bye
<azrael_> mgolisch: ja
<bekks> Also ist das Profil deines Users kaputt.
<azrael_> kann das repariert werden?
<bekks> Nur mit dem Backup.
<azrael_> aslo verschiebe ich die sachen zu dem neuen user und lösche das alte profil
<mgolisch> leider hab ich null plan von diesem ecryptfs das war mir immer suspekt darum hab ich das nie verwendet
<bekks> mgolisch++
<exoon> hi. Ich würde gerne eine original Notebook-Festplatte sichern bevor ich Ubuntu drauf Spiele. Den original Zusatnd will ich wieder herstellen können. Aber 250GB für ein komplettes Image will ich nicht verschwenden, da ja kaum was drauf ist. Gibt es dafür ein Tools?
<bekks> Clonezilla sollte das können.
<exoon> bekks, schaus mir mal an. thx
<bekks> Ansonsten kann man dd auch durch gzip/bzip2/wasauchimmer pipen.
<exoon> das kleine Problem ist, dass die Platte nicht ganz frisch ist. Das Notebook ging zum Service. Vorher habe ich alles mit Nullen überschrieben und dann Ubuntu installiert. Dem Service habe ich gesagt, er kann die Platte ruhig in den original Zustand versetzen, was die auch gemacht haben. Ich vermute aber, dass die leeren Bereiche nicht nur Nullen enthalten, sondern auch das alte Ubuntu noch da ist.
<bekks> Und?
<azrael_> wie füge ich den neuen butzer denn sudo hinzu? 
<sash_> !sudo > azrael_ 
<kubine> azrael_: Informationen zu sudo finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<exoon> bekks, wenn ich den output von dd komprimieren, dann kann ich mich nicht darauf verlassen, dass die leeren Bereiche alle NUllen enthalten.
<bekks> Das sagte ja auch keiner.
<bekks> Das kannst du bei Clonezilla aber auch nicht.
<TheInfinity> exoon: mach n komprimiertes backup und mach dann die platte platt mit überall nullen. wo ist das prob? :)
<Quacero> schon mal jmd ein toschib a 203sd unter unbuntu zum laufen gebracht?
<azrael_> die seite hilft mir nicht weiter denn ich bekomme immer die fehlermeldung ich sei nicht in der gruppe sudoers obwohl ich mich da ja hinzufügen will und zugreifen auf das andere konto ist auch nicht möglich dort bekomme ich die meldung permission denied
<exoon> TheInfinity, dass das komprimierte Backup zu groß ist. Aber damit muss ich leben.
<mgolisch> azrael_: der user muss mitglied der admin gruppe sein
<TheInfinity> exoon: backups sind nun mal groß.
<mgolisch> azrael_: dann sollte sudo gehen
<exoon> dabei bräuchte ich eigentlich nur die Recovery-Images und das Wissen, wie ich die später benutzen kann, um den original Zustand wieder herzustellen.
<mgolisch> clonezilla nimmt normal glaub ich parclone
<mgolisch> ausser du sagst du willst explizit raw images mit dd haben
<azrael_> benutzer not in sudoers file...
<mgolisch> du hast dich neu eingelogt?
<bekks> azrael_: Du musst das natürlich mit einem user tun, der bereits sudo verwenden darf - das ist Dir schon klar, oder?
<mgolisch> sonst gelten noch die alten gruppen
<bekks> Ohne Schlüssel kommst du nicht in die Wohnung um den Schlüssel zu holen.
<bekks> exoon: Die Recovery Images hat man sich nach dem Kauf erstellen müssen, mit der mitgelieferten und vorinstallierten Software. Wenn Du das getan hast, hast du eine/mehrere DVD die man dann einfach booted.
<exoon> bekks, meine Platte ist ja wieder im original Zustand. Ich kann das also machen .... allerdings habe ich kein DVD-Laufwerk.
<bekks> Dann mach das - die Software wird Dir da schon sagen, was du tun sollst.
<exoon> d.h. bis jetzt gehen ich nur davon aus, dass die auch die Recovery-Partition drauf gespielt haben.,
<bekks> Dann schau halt mal nach.
<azrael_> bekks & monglisch: vielen dank für eure hilfe
<exoon> Mache mir grade den Clonezilla-Stick. Dann werde ich es sehen.
<ppq> könnte es unangenehme nebeneffekte haben, wenn ich mir einen alias "su" auf sudo -i anlege?
<bekks> Ja.
<ppq> welche, bekks?
<bekks> Dass su nicht mehr gehen wird.
<stevieh> :-)
<ppq> bekks, ich dachte, ein alias in der .bashrc überdeckt einfach das su ausm path
<ppq> mache es ja nur für einen user
<ppq> und da "su" ohne weitere parameter in ubuntu standardmäßig sowieso nicht geht, dachte ich, sei das gefahrlos
<ppq> naja, funktioniert, mal gucken ob gleich die welt untergeht :)
<sash_> ppq: su -c "apt-get upgrade"
<bekks> Hier flackert schon das Licht.
<rcerny> bekommst es ja mit dem Silbertablet serviert ob :)
<ppq> sash_, joa, sowas nutze ich eh selten bis gar nicht.
<sash_> ppq: su <andererUserName>
<dadrc> Bleibt die Frage, wer eigentlich `su` benutzt.
<joogi> ich :P
<ppq> sash_, ok, das ist n argument. aber wenn ich das tue, dann für gewöhnlich wenn ich root bin und jemand anders werden will. und der alias ist ja nur für den user gesetzt
<sash_> Ich auch. Nur nicht unter Ubuntu :)
<bekks> dadrc: Nach sudo -i ist su - user völlig legitim.
<sash_> ppq: Jaja, mach du dir nur alles kaputt.
<ppq> hihi
<dadrc> bekks, joa. Ich mag sudo -u user -s /bin/bash trotzdem lieber
<ppq> aha, schön: nach sudo -i sind natürlich auch die aliases des users nicht mehr gesetzt. bei sudo -s ist das weiterhin der fall
<ppq> dann geht das ja genau wie ich will
<joogi> stelt das eigentlich ein risiko dar? imo hab ich unter ubuntu root nen pw gegeben und meinem user die sudo rechte entzogen
<bekks> joogi: Ja, das ist ein Risiko.
<joogi> ok und weil?
<bekks> Weil ein offen zugänglicher root Account ein Risiko ist.
<ppq> hängt vom nutzungsverhalten ab, würde ich sagen. wenn du keine root shells offen und das notebook ungelockt lässt, ists natürlich n risiko :)
<bekks> Und weil es nichts gibt, was man an der stelle nicht auch mit sudo machen könne.
<bekks> +t
<ppq> s/keine/eine/
<joogi> also das ueberzeugt mich jetzt noch nicht, ok das offene root shell argument ok aber sonst?
<bekks> Die Realität muss niemanden überzeugen, solange sie einen nicht überrascht.
<joogi> mhm... ok also sind wir da beim nutzerverhalten, technisch gesehen machts keinen unterschied seh ich das richtig?
<bekks> Das siehst du völlig falsch.
<bekks> Technisch ist es ein riesiger Unterschied, den ich Dir gerade erklärt habe - offener root-Account, et al.
<joogi> ok
<Marius80> hi :)
<Marius80> bisher verwendete ich kubuntu (mit kde) wobei ich seit der Umstellung auf KDE 4 einfach sehr entnervt bin weil viiiieles buggy ist
<Marius80> nun wollte ich nochmals Gnome ausprobieren, und stellte fest, dass da mittlerweile alles *ganz* anders wurde
<Marius80> kann man bei gnome einstellen, dass es ein bisschen mehr "wie früher" wirkt?
<Marius80> z.B.  ein Panel unten mit den Tasks drin so wie bei kde
<Marius80> und nicht die icons auf der linken seite mit einem Pfeil wenn ne app läuft
<bekks> Nein. Nein.
<dadrc> Wenn du ein Oldschool-Gnome-Feeling willst, nimm Xfce
<Marius80> bekks, echt nicht?  Kann ja nicht sein, oder?
<Marius80> dadrc, Xfce hat andere Probleme
<Marius80> eigentlich will ich kde3
<Marius80> aber trinity desktop kommt mit der Entwicklung nicht voran
<bekks> Marius80: Wieso sollte es nicht sein können? Gnome2 ist tot, Gnome3 ist weiterentwickelt worden, dann gibt es noch andere DE.
<bekks> Und KDE3 ist auch schon lange dead and burried.
<Marius80> aber warum machen die alles Gute weg?!
<dadrc> Xfce 4.10 (oder sogar 4.12) ist eigentlich mittlerweile das bessere Gnome2, meiner Meinung nach.
<Marius80> ja?
<ppq> ja
<Marius80> xubuntu-desktop wäre das, oder?
<dadrc> ja
<Marius80> ich müsste dafür aber den Chat verlassen und dann XFCE zu testen
<Marius80> weil ich den Chat in X offen hab
<dadrc> Joa, kannst ja dann wiederkommen
<Marius80> Sehr gerne,  danke!
<dadrc> Chatprogramme laufen auch unter Xfce ;)
<Marius80> Und auch an alle anderen nochmals vielen Dank!
<Marius80> Bis bald!
<Marius80> Danke!
<verwirrt> Bye.
<itu> hi,   who is this user "999" who owns the mountpoint of my new ext4-partition?
<itu> ach
<bekks> Wissen wir nicht. :) Was hast du denn getan?
<itu> das hätte ich ja auch deutsch sagen können, seufz
<itu> nix
<dadrc> Naja, irgendwas schon, irgendwann mal. 999 gibt es normalerweise nicht.
<ppq> itu, 999 ist die uid des live-cd users.
<itu> ah so
<ppq> itu, wenn du die partition im live-system chowned hast, kannst du das einfach im installierten system nochmal tun und alles wird gut
<dadrc> Ah, das kann sein. Bin jetzt von installierten Versionen ausgegangen
<itu> ok
<itu> es ist absicht dass ich von LiveCD aus installiere.... ich plane meine Rechner so zu erneuern dass ~ein unterstellter Trojaner nicht überleben kann 
<itu> (bzw. auch partitioniere)
<Marius80> re
<Marius80> also xfce ist auch keine Lösung *g*
<itu> wo stelle ich eigentlich ein dass dieses unity mit meinen Desktop wiederherstellt beim booten?
<itu> *mir
<SpiritOfTux> LetoThe2nd: danke für den tipp mit dem gmpc, läuft prima nach dem ich verzeichniseinträge von xbmc "/0/mp3/ .... extrafanart " gelöscht habe
<SpiritOfTux> http://www.lastfm.de/user/SpiritOfTux
<LetoThe2nd> SpiritOfTux: ah schön
<LetoThe2nd> kann wer einen sip-client mit google contacts integration empfehlen?
<dadrc> Nein
<LetoThe2nd> schade :(
<dadrc> Ja
<LetoThe2nd> alternativ, kann man google talk nen sip-account unterschieben?
<dadrc> Google Talk ist XMPP
<dadrc> Deren Sprachfeature ist Jingle, also auch XMPP
<ThreeM> LetoThe2nd, Blink fällt mir da nur ein
<dadrc> Kein SIP weit und breit.
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: too bad.
<LetoThe2nd> ThreeM: ja das hab ich auch gelesen.
<ThreeM> ohh da gibts nun sogar ein windows build
<LetoThe2nd> naja vielleicht mal bei gelegenheit.
<LetoThe2nd> dann muss bis dahin ekiga reichen.
<leszek> hi
<lothar_> hallo hab mal ne frage  warum kann ich keine videos und keine spiele bei facebook machen danke
<lothar_> danke
<TheInfinity> .oO((flash. wenn er denn lange genug hier geblieben wäre))
<BillBuchanan> Hi, ich versuche gerade unter Ubuntu 12.04 64bit versucht Teamviewer zu installieren - nur ich habe ein Problem mit Paketabhängigkeiten und weiß leider nicht, wie man sowas angeht: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413977/
<kubine> Title: Fehlerhafte Abhängigkeiten › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel>  : BillBuchanan: . Paste bitte die _kompletten_ Ausgabe von folgenden  4 Terminalbefehlen: "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get upgrade". (Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ )  Danke. Und wo hast Du die Anleitung und das .deb-Paket her?
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> BillBuchanan: Und wieso versuchst Du das Paket mit "dpkg -i" zu installieren? Der erste Weg wäre wohl eher per "apt-get install"…
<SpiritOfTux> BillBuchanan: steht doch alles in Zeile 1-17, führe ein sudo apt-get -f install  aus ;)
<BillBuchanan> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413982/ habe Teamviewer von der Homepage teamviewer.de geladen und versuche es zu installieren, einfach deb installieren und jetzt eben mit ein paar befehlen versucht die abhängigkeiten zu lösen
<kubine> Title: Fehlerhafte Abhängigkeiten #2 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<BillBuchanan> SpiritOfTux: siehe paste, apt-get -f install entfernt nur teamviewer....
<jokrebel> BillBuchanan: Schon mal als Erstes: wieso hast Du den 3.5er Kernel? Der ist nicht standard in 12.04…
<BillBuchanan> jokrebel: habe dieses paket https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack installiert um den Kernel zu bekommen
<kubine> Title: Kernel/LTSEnablementStack - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> BillBuchanan: Außerdem scheinst Du jede Menge PPAs zu haben. Da kann dann früher oder später schon mal was Quer hängen. Gib mir mal den Link wo Du das Teamviewer-Paket her hast, dann versuch ich das mal hier zu installieren.
<BillBuchanan> jokrebel: naja, eins für GIMP und eins für LibreOffice. Habe Teamviewer von hier installier: http://www.teamviewer.com/de/download/linux.aspx als ich installiert hatte, habe ich glaube ich mal die prosponed-quellen aktiviert gehabt und als ich gelesen habe, dass man die nicht nutzen soll, wieder deaktiviert, kann das daher kommen?
<kubine> Title: Kostenloser TeamViewer Download für Linux (at www.teamviewer.com)
<jokrebel> BillBuchanan: Hast Du denn anstelle von "sudo dpkg -i /tmp/teamviewer_linux_x64.deb" versucht, das .deb-Paket einfach mal per "Klick" auf das "downgeloadede" zu installieren?
<jokrebel> BillBuchanan: Klappte hier (allerdings mit nur wenigen PPAs und Orginalkernel und nem 32bit(er) problemlos in wenigen Sekunden.
<BillBuchanan> jokrebel: ja, ich habe es als erstes mit einem doppelklick versucht und als das softwarecenter einen fehler meldete mit der konsole, um genaueres zu erfahren
<jokrebel> BillBuchanan: Und mit apt-get install?
<BillBuchanan> jokrebel: wie mit apt-get install?
<jokrebel> BillBuchanan: Nun ja. Der Konsolenweg etwas zu installieren ist eigentlich "sudo apt-get install mein-tolles-programm-das-ich-will"
<BillBuchanan> jokrebel: achso, naja teamviewer ist nicht in den repositories. sonst hätte ich das natürlich so installiert. Aber PPA gibt es nicht und ich musste es immer mit deb installieren ("Paket »teamviewer« hat keinen Installationskandidaten")
<jokrebel> BillBuchanan: http://www.teamviewer.com/de/help/363-Wie-installiere-ich-TeamViewer-auf-meiner-Linux-Distribution.aspx#multiarch gelesen? <hehe>
<kubine> Title: Wie installiere ich TeamViewer auf meiner Linux-Distribution? (at www.teamviewer.com)
<jokrebel> BillBuchanan: "Für 64-bit DEB-Systeme ohne Multiarch benötigen Sie das Paket teamviewer_linux_x64.deb." Soweit ich weis hat Ubuntu mit 64-bit System aber Multiarch; man möge mich korrigieren. (Bin noch nicht im besitz eines 64bit(ers)
<leszek> re
<azrael_> guten abend mir ist scheinbar ein fehler unterlaufen ein verschlüsseltes homeverzeichnis einem neuen benutzer zuzuweisen und es zu entschlüsseln ich habe das verzeichnis verschoben aber der inhalt ist immer noch verschlüsselt wo muss ich jetzt ansetzen um die daten wieder lesbar zu machen?
<jokrebel> …Backup auspacken? *duck*
<Noktar_Laptop> hallo, ich hab auf einem alten laptop ubuntu 10.4 laufen, das teil hat nur eine 40GB festplatte, kann ich die linux partitionen verkleinen und zusätzlich windows xp installieren?
<leszek> Noktar_Laptop: das kannst du per Live USB oder CD Medium und dem Programm definitiv machen. Beachte aber bitte, dass Windows den GRUB Bootloader überschreiben wird, wenn der im MBR sitzt. So dass du eine Anleitung bereithälst um diesen wieder in den MBR zuschreiben nach der Windows Installation
<Noktar_Laptop> hm ok, das steht ja sicher im ubuntu wiki wie das mit dem Bootloader geht
<jokrebel> Noktar_Laptop: 40GB sind schon sehr wenig. Hier braucht ein XP ohne groß irgendwas zusätzliches bereits fast 20GB und Ubuntu inclusive ein paar Programmen und Daten auf dem Rest unterzubringen wird auch knapp werden. Da könnte höchstens ein zusätzliches (ggf. externes) Speichermedium helfen.
<Noktar_Laptop> hm ich dachte an eine 15 GB partition für windows, da kommt nur das system und ein programm drauf, sonst nichts
<Noktar_Laptop> bisher hab ich 28 GB von 35 GB frei unter ubuntu
<Noktar_Laptop> wobei da eine 1.7 GB swap partition besteht, brauch ich die überhaupt?
<leszek> Noktar_Laptop: Das kommt auf den RAM an und die Programme die du nutzen willst
<leszek> Chrome/Chromium als Browser z.B. braucht bei einigen Tabs schon erheblich viel Arbeitsspeicher. Videobearbeitung und Audiobearbeitung ebenfalls. Da ist es nicht verkehrt eine ausreichend große Swap Partition zu haben
<Noktar_Laptop> ok gut
<Noktar_Laptop> ich hab nen 512 Mb riegel und nen 256 MB riegel drin
<leszek> dann würde ich die SWAP Partition behalten. Du nutzt ja sicherlich einen Webbrowser und mehr als 5 Tabs oder ?
<Noktar_Laptop> ja
<leszek> gut dann behalte die swap partition
<leszek> bei der Partitionierung solltest du noch beachten, dass im herkömmlichen Partitionsmodus nicht mehr als 4 primäre Partitionen angelegt werden können. Ich nehme mal an du hast jetzt eine Linux Partition & eine SWAP Partition. Sprich eine dritte Windows Partition schadet nichts
<Noktar_Laptop> ja hab eine primäre da drauf ist ubuntu und eine erweiterte und darin ist die swap
<leszek> Noktar_Laptop: ok dann macht das wohl keine probleme wenn windows eine primäre dann bekommt
<BillBuchanan> jokrebel: bin wieder da - wegen teamviewer, was genau macht multiarch für einen unterschied? habe gerade die 64bit-version auf einem anderen laptop unter 12.10 problemlos installiert - und ich glaube da habe ich noch ein paar mehr PPAs ;)
<jokrebel> BillBuchanan: Ohne jemals ein 64Bit-System gehabt zu haben bin ich da auch nur auf Googlewissen und "Hören-sagen" angewiesen. Sorry.
<BillBuchanan> jokrebel: achso, danke bisher für deine bemühungen. Habe jetzt - da ich das system noch am einrichten bin und somit neuinstallieren kein desaster wäre - wieder proposed-quellen aktiviert, weil ich mir vorstellen kann, dass ich daraus schon pakete installiert habe, als ich proposed aktiviert hatte und ein upgrade gemacht habe. also wieder aktiviert, dpkg -i und danach apt-get install -f und jetzt installiert er etliche neue
<BillBuchanan> mal eine grundsätzliche frage: was kann denn mit den proposed-quellen kaputt gehen bzw wie richtet man das? Hatte sie aus versehen aktiviert, update gemacht und jetzt konnte ich teamviewer z.B. nicht installieren, erst als ich proposed wieder aktiviert hatte, ging es. nur eigentlich sollte ich die quellen ja nicht nutzen, wie "richte" ich das wieder?
<HamSTer> nabend
<jokrebel> HamSTer: Hi. (einfach los fragen)
<HamSTer> über den softwarecenter in meinem lubuntu konnte ich aranym 0.9.13 laden. leider ist das nicht die letzte version. die letzte version ist schon seit einiger zei die 0.9.14. bin ich hier richtig um das anzumerken?
<HamSTer> sry, bin kein schnellschreiber ;)
<jokrebel> ham welche Version nutzt Du?
<HamSTer> da muss ich doof nachfragen, wie ich das nachschaue?
<HamSTer> also vor rund 14 tagen hab ich den lappy hier installiert mit der damaligen letzten 
<jokrebel> HamSTer: "uname -a" und "lsb_release -a" im Terminal gibt auskunft. Das ganze bitte in einen Pastbin…
<jokrebel> !pasten > HamSTer
<kubine> HamSTer: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
 * jokrebel könnte hier die 0.9.11-1 installieren -> Deine Version ist eh schon neuer? Warum ist einen noch neuere Version nötig für Dich?
<HamSTer> bugfixing ist doch überall wünschenswert oder?
 * jokrebel …und Versionitis ist heibar <g>
<jokrebel> heilbar
<HamSTer> paste.ubuntuusers.de/413987/
<jokrebel> HamSTer: auch (bzw. gerade dann) wird in aktuelle Versionen Bugfixes auch eingerbeitet. Erzähl doch mal Dein _konkretes_eigentliches_ Problem welches Dich veranlasst nach "neuerem" ausschau zu halten damit man das hier genauer analysieren kann.
<HamSTer> Versteh ich nun nicht wirklich.. Ich wollte lediglich anmerken, das die neuste seit längerer zeit verfügbare verision, nicht direkt ladbar ist
<HamSTer> also den wirklichen unterschied zwischen version 0.9.13 und .14 kenne ich nicht. 
<jokrebel> HamSTer: Ich ging jetzt erst mal davon aus, dass Du konkrete Probleme hast weil Du hier im Support nachfragst. Hab jetzt ein bisschen nachgeschlagen und vermute schon fast, dass das schon längern nicht mehr aktuell ist?
<HamSTer> also es gibt keine offentsichtlichen probleme mit aranym 0.9.13
<HamSTer> ich wollte lediglich anmerken, das es nicht die allerletze version ist.
<HamSTer> mehr eigentlich nicht. 
<HamSTer> also ich chatte nun gerade eben mit aranym zu euch
<HamSTer> das ich mal rausfliege liegt an der applikation die hier darauf läuft
<jokrebel> HamSTer: Und was hat das mit Support zu tun? Allgemeine Bemerkungen und Diskussionen wären in #ubuntu-de-offtopic oder in Deinem Speziellen Fall direkt an die Entwickler von diesem aranym wesentlich besser aufgehoben.
<HamSTer> ist mein erster vortrieb in diese richtung. ich wusste nicht genau, wer für den verbleib einer app im lubuntu software center zuständig ist.
<jokrebel> HamSTer: Aber nichts desto trotz scheint es mir so, als würde dies nicht mehr (oder zumindest nur sehr verspätet) unterstützt.
<HamSTer> das die entwicklung der aranym app entwas hinkt? ja
<HamSTer> ups.. etwas
<jokrebel> HamSTer: Wie gesagt; Diskussionen über warum/wann/wer/wieso gerne in #ubuntu-de-offtopic. Hier nur Support über aktuelle Probleme.
<HamSTer> eine email-addi wo ich mein anliegen darbieten darf gibt es vielleicht auch? schient mir mittlerweile etwas schwergängig hier.
<wilde_wurst> HamSTer: http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/aranym 
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – Details of package aranym in quantal (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<wilde_wurst> oder eine Frage über Launchpad vor der Kontaktaufnahme mit dem Betreuer direkt. Da bei "Betreuer"
<wilde_wurst> haste ein Link zum Launchpad
<abraxus>  Thema: apt in Firefox || hab den String in Firefox erstellt und Firefox neu gestartet ( http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apturl ) trotzdem funktioniert das apt protokoll nicht bzw. sagt Firefox, er weiß nicht womit er es öffnen soll - hab apturl auch installiert und funktioniert - benutze Kubuntu 12.04
<kubine> Title: apturl › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<HamSTer> hab an `Betreuer` ne mail geschickt.
<HamSTer> Danke für Eure Geduld
<HamSTer> Tschiau
<rar> hi ich habe neben ubuntu windows xp installiert und jetzt kann ich natürlich nur noch windows booten
<rar> habe gerade die gparted live cd gebootet, kann ich von dort aus grub wieder herrichten?
<abraxus> super grub disc
<abraxus> probier die mal ...... grub ist der bootloader - gparted nur ein Partitionswerkzeug
<rar> dachte nur weil es hier so eine anleitung gibt
<rar> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/display-doc.php?name=help-manual&lang=de#gparted-fix-grub-boot-problem
<kubine> Title: GParted -- GParted-Handbuch (at gparted.sourceforge.net)
<rar> hat ubuntu 10.04 grub oder grub2?
<abraxus> hmmm schau mal im wiki nach - da bin ich überfragt ....
<abraxus> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/firefox-apturl/
<kubine> Title: Firefox & apturl › System einrichten und verwalten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Rochvellon> lol, mitm moped die tischdecke unter dem geschirr wegziehen xED
<rar> so habe jetzt grub it super grub disk wieder hergestellt
<rar> aber jetzt bootet nur noch ubuntu
<rar> wiekann ich windows xp auswählen?
#ubuntu-de 2013-03-16
<ubinux> moin zusammen
<zipace> moin moin, ubinux
<grim_> guten morgen
<grim_> weiß jmd wie ich den bootscreen bei kubuntu wieder weg kriege? ich will wieder dass ich die einzelnen module laden sehe
<grim_> so wie früher ;-)
<koegs> grim_: in der /etc/default/grub
<koegs> !grub2 > grim_ 
<kubine> grim_: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<grim_> thx
<rar> morgen
<rar> ich hab nach einer windows xp installation grub wieder hergestellt mit grub super disc, nun kann ich xp aber nicht mehr booten
<rar> was muss ich noch machen?
<dadrc> Was heißtn nicht booten?
<dadrc> Taucht es im Menü nicht auf?
<rar> richtig, es startet direkt ubuntu
<dadrc> Überhaupt ein Grub-Menü zu sehen?
<jokrebel> rar: Ich empfehle http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#Reparatur-mittels-Desktop-CD - Da hatte ich noch immer Erfolg damit
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<rar> dadrc, nein kommt nicht
<dadrc> Drück mal Shift nach dem BIOS-Screen
<rar> moment
<dadrc> Am besten mehrfach
<rar> also da stand kurz ich soll ESC drücken und kam ein menu
<rar> da steht jetzt haufenweise ubuntu 10.04 drin mit unterschiedlichen kernel versionen
<rar> aber kein xp
<dadrc> Dann boot mal dein Ubuntu und zeig uns die Ausgabe von `sudo fdisk -l ` und `sudo update-grub` in 'nem Pastebin, bitte.
<nevchen> tach
<rar> oki
<rar> pastebin.com/r6gwQs6A
<rar> http://pastebin.com/r6gwQs6A
<kubine> Title: $ sudo fdisk -l Platte /dev/sda: 40.0 GByte, 40007761920 Byte 255 Köpfe, 63 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<rar> das mkconfig findet windows
<rar> wieso das update grub nicht?
<dadrc> Gute Frage
<dadrc> Moment
<rar> gemountet ist die ntfs partition...denke ich^^
<dadrc> Das seltsame an der ganzen Geschichte: update-grub macht folgendes: `grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg`
<rar> kann ich ja mal selbst machen
<rar> jetzt wurde es gefunden
<dadrc> Na, dann solltest du XP wieder booten können
<rar> ich teste
<rar> nein geht nicht
<rar> in der liste mit ESC taucht kein windows auf
<rar> soll ich vielleicht grub2 installieren oder sowas?
<dadrc> hmmhm, moment.
<dadrc> Moment, du hast noch grub1 laufen?
<rar> wie finde ich das raus?
<rar> beim booten stand was von grub 1.5
<dadrc> `apt-cache policy grub grub2 grub-pc`
<dadrc> eins davon sollte installiert werden
<dadrc> ... installiert sein
<koegs> wie kann ich bei XFCE im SysTray nochmal Symbole ausblenden? finde gerade den passenden Button nicht mehr :D
<koegs> lulz, sollte einfach mal das Fenster vergrößern oder nach rechts scrollen...
<Noktar_Laptop> http://pastebin.com/6Pi54XWN
<kubine> Title: $ grub --version grub (GNU GRUB 0.97) patrick@patrick-laptop:~$ apt-cache poli - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<rar2> http://pastebin.com/6Pi54XWN
<rar> das ist die grub ausgabe
<dadrc> ok, wirklich noch grub1. 
<rar> soll ich das ändern?
<dadrc> nö
<rar> hm
<dadrc> aber dann müssen wir das ein bisschen anders machen.
<rar> ok
<dadrc> rar, guck mal bitte nach, was genau update-grub macht. `cat $(which update-grub)`
<BlackMage> dadrc: was macht which?
<dadrc> probiers aus, nichts böses :)
<rar2> http://pastebin.com/keddYuBW
<kubine> Title: patrick@patrick-laptop:~$ cat $(which update-grub) #!/bin/bash # # Insert a l - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<BlackMage> dadrc: ich habe grade aber keine linux shell zur hand :(
<koegs> BlackMage: auch im "internet" kann man sich man-pages angucken
<dadrc> rar, ohje. grub legacy benutzt, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, 'ne menu.lst
<rar> hm das heißt?
<rar> soll man nicht doch auf grub2 updaten?
<BlackMage> koegs: es gibt den vollen pfad zur executable aus?
<dadrc> rar, kannst du natürlich machen, aber eigentlich sollte auch grub1 funktionieren
<rar> ich will den schnellsten weg das es wieder funzt^^
<rar> muss ich dazu grub 1 deinstallieren?
<LupusE> hi
<dadrc> Da gibt's irgendwo 'ne gute Anleitung zu
<dadrc> Ich guck mal eben
<rar> oki
<dadrc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Upgrading#Upgrading_to_GRUB_2_From_GRUB_0.97
<kubine> Title: Grub2/Upgrading - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<rar> ok ich glaub es hat geklappt
<rar> wobei da immernoch rub 1.5 beim booten steht
<rar> aber windows taucht in der liste auf
<rar> kann ich jedoch die ganzen ubuntu versionen mit den verschiedenen kernel versionen rausschmeissen? und ja wie
<dadrc> einfach die ganzen alten kernel deinstallieren
<sdx23> rar: wie hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel#Kernel-deinstallieren 
<kubine> Title: Kernel › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<rar> ok bin ich ja mal gespannt^^
<rar> wow es hat auf anhieb funktioniert^^
<LupusE> hi again
<lx-berlin> hallo. Könnte mir als linux anfänger jemand helfen mein Ubuntu auf meinem Vaio notebook zum Laufen zu bekommen? Ich habe 12.10 (64bit) vom USB Stick installiert. Alles lief auf Anhieb super. Dann hat er 200+ Updates gefunden, wovon ich erst mal nur ca. die Hälfte installiert habe. (Die "Recommended" habe ich erst mal ausgelassen.) Jetzt startet Ubuntu nicht mehr. Es kommt die Meldung "ath: phy0: TX while HW is in FULL_SLEEP mode". 
<lx-berlin> Eine kurze google suche hat ergeben, dass es irgendwas mit dem WLAN zu tun hat. Aber ich weiss gar nicht, wie ich irgendwie eingreifen kann, wenn der boot Prozess schon abbricht.
<lx-berlin> so, jetzt habe ich schon mal rausgefunden, dass man mit gedrückter Shift Taste in Grub reinkommt und dort einen recovery modus starten kann :) mal schauen, ob mir das weiterhilft
<bullgard4> lx-berlin: Du könntest im Recoverymodus mal den Befehl '~$ df -h' eingeben und dessen Ausgabe nopasten.
<lx-berlin> ich habe gerade den Punkt "dpkg" gewählt. War vermutlich sinnlos. Jedenfalls weiss ich nicht was er jetzt macht :) Ich muss mal neustarten
<lx-berlin> ich habe gewählt "Im abgesicherten Grafikmodus starten" aber irgendwie passiert da gar nichts
<lx-berlin> bullgard4: /dev/sda2  -> used 4.0G Mounted On /
<lx-berlin> udev 0/3.9G Mounted on /dev
<bullgard4> lx-berlin: Die vollständige Ausgabe in einem Pastebin bitte.
<lx-berlin> wie soll ich das machen? Ich bin schon froh, dass ich überhaupt ne Console habe 
<bullgard4> Eine virtuelle Konsole reicht dazu aus.
<lx-berlin> äh?
<bullgard4> oh
<lx-berlin> keine Ahnung wie das geht
<lx-berlin> glaube auch kaum, dass das WLAN jetzt schon komplett lauffähig ist
<jokrebel> lx-berlin: kommst Du per LAN online?
<lx-berlin> jokrebel: du meinst LAN Kabel ran und ping ausprobieren ?
<jokrebel> lx-berlin: naja - bissl mehr wie Ping sollte schon auch gehn
<bullgard4> lx-berlin: http://wiki.debian.org/GettingHelpOnIrc Über pastebin lesen und anwenden
<kubine> Title: GettingHelpOnIrc - Debian Wiki (at wiki.debian.org)
<philba> Hallo. Kann mir evtl. jemand mit meinem Apache/ProFTPd Berechtigungsproblem helfen? http://pastebin.com/EGShDv7f
<kubine> Title: Debian Apache/ProFTPd Konfiguration - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<lx-berlin> bullgard4: Da geht es nur darum, dass man doch pastebin verwenden soll. Ich würde ja, wenn ich wüsste wie
<jokrebel> lx-berlin: Wenn Du online kommst, könntest Du Dir pastebinit installieren.
<bullgard4> lx-berlin: Dort sind Links angegeben, in denen steht, wie das geht. --  Bitte sage mir, ob Du eine LAN-Verbindung herstellen kannst.
<jokrebel> philba: Du weist, dass Debian einen eigenen Supportkanal hat?
<lx-berlin> also ich habe ubuntu im recovery modus gestartet und habe jetzt eine konsole. Netzwerkkabel reinstecken und loslegen geht erst mal nicht. Kann nicht mal andere rechner im LAN anpingen. Dann muss ich jetzt mal recherchieren, wie ich eine IP Adresse von Hand für den Rechner vergebe
<bullgard4> lx-berlin: Bitte das LAN-Kabel drin lassen und nochmals neu booten.
<philba> jokrebel: Naja. Das eigentliche Problem ist ja jetzt nicht unbedingt von Debian oder Ubuntu abhängig. Weswegen ich mich ganz gerne hierher gewandt habe.
<lx-berlin> ok
<bullgard4> philba: Im Moment sind nur wenige Ubunteros aktiv. Frag abend noch einmal nach, wenn das schöne Wetter zur neige gegangen ist.
<bullgard4> s/neige/Neige/
<jokrebel> philba: auch Apache hat nen eigenen Kanal 
<philba> bullgard4: Danke.
<jokrebel> philba: Sprich "doppelt falsch" frag wenigstens in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<philba> jokrebel: Naja, man kann auch kleinkariert sein. Ich denke meine Frage kann mir sicher jeder erfahrene Linux User beantworten der sich schonmal ein wenig mit Apache beschäftigt hat. Noch dazu bin ich relativ neu was diese Supportchannel's angeht. Daher denke ich ist es eigentlich egal und nicht "falsch" in welchem Channel ich nach etwas Unterstützung frage. Aber nungut.
<lx-berlin> ist ja kurios. Wenn ich Grub Starte habe ich mehrere Auswahlmöglichkeiten. Es gibt Ubuntu 3.5.0-25-generic und 3.5.0-17-generich (jeweils mit und ohne Zusatz recovery mode). 
<jokrebel> philba: Auch dies können wir gerne in #ubuntu-de-offtopic weiterdiskutieren (wenns denn zum x-ten mal sein muss und Dir aus den Kanalregeln, die im Topic stehn nicht klar wird).
<lx-berlin> Wenn ich 3.5.0-17 starte (ohne recovery)  starte, dann kommt die Fehlermeldung zwar auch, aber ich bekommen einen login und kann mich auch einloggen
<lx-berlin> Wieso gibt es überhaupt 2 Versionen zur Auswahl ?!
<jokrebel> lx-berlin: Im laufe der Zeit werden das noch viel mehr werden, weil regelmäßig neu Kernel kommen, die alten aber nicht automatisch gelöscht werden.
<lx-berlin> hatte ich so vermutet. danke
<lx-berlin> ich weiss gar nicht, ob ich den recovery mode richtig gestartet habe. Ich wähle "3.5.0-25 generic (recovery mode)" und dann "root -> Drop to root shell prompt" Richtig ?
<lx-berlin> oder muss ich "Run in failsafe grahpic mode" wählen ? 
<jokrebel> lx-berlin: Kannst Du auch versuchen, dann hast Du vielleicht sogar ein bisschen grafische Oberfläche.
<lx-berlin> Also wenn ich "Run in failsafe grahpic mode" wähle, sehe ich nur das http://pastebin.com/EhcBc9KC auf dem Bildschirm und einen blinkenden Cursor. Da scheint es also nicht weiterzugehen.
<kubine> Title: dosfsck 3.0.13, 30 Jun 2912m FAT32, LFN /dev/sda2: clean, 18564/7290880 files, - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> lx-berlin: Wie war das? Du hattest nach Neuinstallation nur Teile der Updates gemacht?
<lx-berlin> hä, eine recherche nach "dosfsck" hat ergeben -> "check and repair MS-DOS file systems". Was hat denn MS-DOS hier verloren. Das war ne nagelneue SSD ohne Windows oder sonst was drauf
<lx-berlin> jokrebel: Nachdem Ubuntu 12.10 super lief nach der Installation hat er natürlich gleich 200+ Updates gefunden. Die sind dann in 2 Gruppen eigeteilt "? Updates" und "Recommended Updates" . Die Recommended habe ich komplett abgewählt. Ich dachte 100+ recihen erst mal. Erst mal sehen, ob das Notebook danach noch läuft :) Und das tut es natürlich nicht
<jokrebel> lx-berlin: Sieht aber eher aus wie wie FAT32 formatiert…
<lx-berlin> jokrebel: Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich Ubuntu 1 Stunde vorher schon mal auf dem Notebook installiert hatte. Und danach gleich ALLE updates. Und dann hatte die Grafik plötzlich krasse Probleme. Deshalb habe ich es nochmal neu installiert und diesmal erst den proprietären ATI Treiber installiert. Naja, diesmal ist es eben das wlan :(
<jokrebel> lx-berlin: Paste doch mal ein " sudo fdisk -l " bitte
<lx-berlin> jokrebel: zum Abtippen etwas viel. 
<Fuchs> lx-berlin: wenn das Ding eine Netzwerkverbindung hat, dann kannst Du einen pastedienst nutzen und brauchst nicht abtippen :) 
<jokrebel> Was steht denn in der letzten Spalte
<lx-berlin>  /dev/sda1       ID: ee     System: GPT
<lx-berlin> fdisk doesnt support GPT steht am Anfang :)
<apricot1> habe vorhin auf dem notebook Ubuntu 12.04 Aktualisierung gemacht. Seit dem geht das Mikro nicht mehr - weder Audio-Rekorder noch Skype...
<jokrebel> Oh. UEFI? Da kann ich noch nicht wirklich mitreden…
<lx-berlin> liegt es am bios ?
<lx-berlin> hätte ich da umstellen sollen vor der installation ?
<jokrebel> lx-berlin: scheint ein neuerer Rechner zu sein der schon den BIOS-Nachfolger nutzt, da hab ich bisher aber nur spärliches Theoriewissen, da ich sowas noch nicht besitze.
<bullgard4> apricot1: Bitte analysiere zuerst ~/.xsession-errors. Danach angucken alsamixer
<lx-berlin> wie gesagt, Ubuntu 12.10 lief 1A nach der Installation
<bullgard4> lx-berlin: Wahrscheinlich ist eine partition voll. Wann postest Du die Ausgabe von '~$ df -h'?
<lx-berlin> moment
<lx-berlin> 4% bzw. 0% belegt
<bullgard4> lx-berlin: Wahrscheinlich ist eine partition voll. Wann postest Du die vollständige Ausgabe von '~$ df -h'?
<lx-berlin> und jetzt bitte nicht wieder auf pastebin hinweisen
<jokrebel> lx-berlin: Du könntest versuchen mit einer LiveCD zu booten und von dort aus in das halbupgedatete System zu wechseln um es fertig upzudaten. Aber mit den spärlichen abgetippten Pastes und der nicht bestätigten Vermutung, dass Du da auf FAT32 installiert hast ist das auch nur ein weiterer Schuß ins Blaue
<lx-berlin> wie bekomme ich denn das Dateisystem raus?
<bullgard4> lx-berlin: Du folgst nicht meinen Bitten. --  Ich ziehe mich zurück.
<lx-berlin> gerne
<jokrebel> lx-berlin: Mir erzählt das " sudo fdisk -l " keine Ahnung wie dass dann mit UEFI geht
<lx-berlin> ja, da steht use "GNU Parted"
<ring0> dann probier mal: parted -l
<lx-berlin> ok, moment
<lx-berlin> da kommt was
<lx-berlin> 1 fat32 Flags: boot
<lx-berlin> 2 ext4
<lx-berlin> 3 linux-swap(v1)
<lx-berlin> Aber ich habe beim Installer keine besonderen Einstellungen gemacht. Das sollte also alles Standard Ubuntu sein (ausser UEFI hat hierauf einfluss)
<jokrebel> Ist bei UEFI ne FAT32-Partition (auch ohne Windows) normal?
<lx-berlin> ich hoffe die Frage richtet sich nicht an mich :)
<jokrebel> lx-berlin: <g> nö - an alle
<ring0> jokrebel, ja, liest sich für mich so: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Grundlagen#Mit-EFI
<kubine> Title: Grundlagen › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<lx-berlin> jetzt mal ne ganze krasse noob frage: Ich kann ja den älteren Kernel laden , aber nur zur Konsole. Kann ich von dort das grafische Ubuntu starten ?
<jokrebel> lx-berlin: kannst Du denn mit dem älteren Kernel auch ins Netz?
<lx-berlin> netzwerk sieht ok aus
<lx-berlin> ping www.heise.de geht zumindest
<jokrebel> lx-berlin: Dann mach doch dort erstmal Dein halbes Update fertig.
<lx-berlin> apt-get update ?
<jokrebel> genau (aber wohl mit sudo) - und dann erstmal ein "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" dann kannst Du auch endlich Nopasten von der Konsole aus-
<lx-berlin> mache gerade sudo apt-get update und sudo apt-get upgrade
<jokrebel> ok
<lx-berlin> ok, und das nächste ist dann pastebinit
<lx-berlin> :)
<lx-berlin> wie gesagt, bisher war ich Windows user. Vielleicht erklärt das einiges 
<lx-berlin> (er ist mit dem Update von LibreOffice beschäftigt. Kann also noch dauern)
<jokrebel> lx-berlin: Für nen Windowsuser stellst Du Dich erstaunlich gut an ;-)
<lx-berlin> :) naja, schon hin und wieder mit linux servern beschäftigen müssen (aber nur sporadisch)
<apricot1> hab das Mikro getestet . In .xsession-errors war keine Fehler. Alsamixer zeigt auch ok. Wenn ich in Skype aber vom internen Mikro auf externes Mikro wechsle funktioniert das interne Mikro !! Das externe Mikro funktioniert bei Auswahl 'internes Mikro'
<lx-berlin> ist übrigens jetzt eine SSD anstelle einer HDD im Notebook (aber ich denke diese Info tut nichts zur Sache)
<lx-berlin> so, updates sind durch. Ich habe neu gebootet und es kommt wieder "ath: phy0: TX while HW is in FULL_SLEEPmode"
<lx-berlin> und ich weiss nicht, wie ich das überspringen kann
<lx-berlin> ich muss jetzt leider gassi gehen. Danke erst mal!
<apricot1> seit der Aktualisierung hute morgen sind beim notebook (ubuntu 12.04) das interne und externe Mikro vertauscht!! Wie kann ich das wieder ändern?
<jokrebel> apricot1: Was genau wurde denn heute morgen aktuallisiert? Vielleicht ist das ein Bug der reported werden sollte (oder gar schon ist; dann dort anschließen) https://launchpad.net/
<kubine> Title: Launchpad (at launchpad.net)
<apricot1> jokrebel, da waren 41 Aktualisierungen drin - uch ein kernel update
<jokrebel> apricot1: Alsa- oder pulse- mäßiges oder sonstige Audio-sachen dabei?
<apricot1> pulse ausio
<ring0> apricot1, guck mal in /var/log/apt/history.log was genau das alles war. kannst ja auch pasten
<apricot1> ok
<apricot1> Mikrofonproblem: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413997/
<kubine> Title: Mikrofoneingänge vertauscht › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<apricot1> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413997/  betrifft: Notebook Acer Aspire G5920
<kubine> Title: Mikrofoneingänge vertauscht › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> apricot1: Was erzeugt diese Ausgabe? Und von 41 änderungen ist das glaub ich weit entfernt.
<apricot1> die Menge kann ich nicht genau erinnern. Welche 'Ausgabe' meinst du?
<jokrebel> apricot1: Und die /var/log/apt/history.log sieht nicht mal annähernd ähnlich aus…
<apricot1> auf jeden Fall klappte dasMikro vorher ganz prima
<apricot1> Skype war um Klassen besser als unter windows7 auf demselben notebook
<jokrebel> apricot1: Und _Du_ sprachst von 41 Aktuallisierungen (nicht von "etwa 40")
<ring0> apricot1, das mikro funktioniert doch aber, lediglich intern und extern ist vertauscht?
<apricot1> ich hatte so die Erinnerung. Kann aber auch auf em Desktop gewesen sein...
<apricot1> Desktop-PC
<apricot1> genau
<apricot1> 'Mikrofon' und 'Mikrofon vorne' sind vertauscht
<apricot1> Mikrofon vorne ist über 3,5mm klinkenstecker (headset)
<apricot1> ok ... ich weiß es jetzt, da kann ich mit leben :)
<apricot1> war halt erstmal blöd, das rauszupopeln ...
<ring0> genau, ich würde da nicht allzu viel zeit mit verbringen
<jokrebel> apricot1: Dann mach ne Bugreport auf falls Du bei https://bugs.launchpad.net/ nicht schon was entsprechendes findest. Is ja jetzt nicht so dramatisch erstmal, wenn man es weiß, würde aber zur baldigen Fehlerbehebung beitragen (Community und so!)
<kubine> Title: Launchpad Bugs (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<apricot1> vielleicht wirds ja beim nächsten update gefixt ... da kommen bestimmt noch mehr *Beschwerden*
<jokrebel> apricot1: Nicht wenn es keiner erzählt…
<apricot1> hab ich noch nciht gemacht, aber ich probiers mal...
<apricot1> .. noch nie gemacht...
<jokrebel> apricot1: Ist gar nicht schwer und Du erhälts gern (aber besser in #ubuntu-de-offtopic) Unterstützung wenn Du nicht klarkommst.
<apricot1> ok - danke
<x089> hallo
<x089> kann mir einer sagen warum sämtliche usb übertragungen erst rasend schnell sind un dann immer langsamer werden?
<sdx23> x089: Cache.
<x089> sdx23: Cache?
<jokrebel> cache!
<sdx23> x089: ja, Cache. Was genau willst du wissen?
<x089> sdx23: was ist mit cache gemeint?
<jokrebel> x089: http://bit.ly/YyADBl
<kubine> Title: Let me google that for you (at bit.ly)
<sdx23> x089: Zwischenspeicher, http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cache
<kubine> Title: Cache – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<x089> sdx23: ja das ist mir klar... kann es damit zu tun haben das ntfs die festplatte ausbremmst?
<ubinux> jokrebel, den link sollteste mal selber folgen ^^
<ubinux> da macht google ne frauenseite auf
<sdx23> x089: wie ich schon sagte: Was genau willst du wissen? Deine Frage ist extrem allgemein, dementsprechend auch die bisherigen Antworten.
<sdx23> x089: Ja, ntfs ist lahm.
<jokrebel> ubinux: Seufz, ja. Grad selber geshn, der oberste Treffer war aber der WIki-Artikel (werd das auf gut Glück wohl besser nicht mehr nutzen)
<x089> sdx23: wenn ich z.b. eine 8gb große datei auf einen usb 2.0 stick ziehe dann beginnt das schreiben mit 60mb/s und wird dann immer langsamer bis es nurnoch 5mb/s sind
<sdx23> x089: Diese "Geschwindigkeit" zeigt dir was an?
<x089> sdx23: jetzt kopiere ich z.b. meine daten auf eine usb 3.0 festplatte am usb 3.0 port und habe mit gut 60mb/s begonnen und jetzt sind esnurnoch 38,8mb/s und wird immer langsamer
<x089> naja liegt aber dann wohl leider am ntfs support wie mir scheint
<sdx23> x089: Cache. Schau dir mit `dstat` an was passiert und wie lange ein `sync` noch dauert, nachdem der Kopiervorgang angeblich fertig ist. ntfs drosselt bei aktuellen CPUs nicht auf 5MB/s
<jokrebel> x089: Die meisten (immer geschätzten) Übertragungsrate-Anzeigen übertreiben doch erstmal und pegeln sich erst nach einiger Zeit auf einigermaßen aussagekräftige Werte ein.
<x089> achso
<x089> und wo soll ich in dstat drauf achten?
<sdx23> auf den DiskIO
<x089> da steht read 37m writ 32k
<jokrebel> fragt sich nur was das bringt ;-) …weil "fertig is - wenn fertig is" <g>
<sdx23> ja, dann sind's auch nur 37M und keine 60. Dass es anfangs mehr scheint ist wie gesagt ein Effekt des Caches.
<x089> wenn der vorgang tatsächlich nun fertig ist in 1:33h dann kommt kein outpur mehr in dstat? 
<sdx23> Doch. Aber die DiskIO write Werte werden nahe 0 sein, wenn nichts anderes mehr schreibt. Und das auch erst, sobald der Puffer leer ist.
<x089> sdx23: achso
<x089> das ist aussagekräftig :)
<x089> sdx23: aber wenn ich die platte nun ext4 formatieren würde, in dem fall wären die raten sehr viel höher oder?
<sdx23> x089: wenn es nur an ntfs liegt, ja.
<x089> sdx23: woran könnte es noch liegen?
<x089> abgesehen davon das ich den falschen port erwischt haben könnte o.ä.
<sdx23> Der Flaschenhals kann überall sein. Datenquelle, CPU, Buscontroller, USB2Sata Controller, Sata Platte. Das langsamste bestimmt die maximale Geschwindigkeit.
<x089> schon klar aber theoretisch müsste mein pc mehr können und die festplatte auch
<sdx23> In Ermangelung an Informationen kann ich das nicht sagen.
<x089> sdx23: gut
<x089> danke für eure hilfe :)
<ubio> hi
<ubio> hab mir lxde auf meinem netbook installiert. frag mich woher nun die einträge "openbox und gnome/openbox"kommen und vorallem wie ich sie wieder wech bekomme?
<dadrc> Was für Einträge wo denn?
<ubio> im loginscreen wo ich mein pass eingeben muss nach dem starten
<dreamon> Man kann in den Audioeinstellungen den Ton über 100% stellen. Aber in der Notebook-Lautstärkereglung über die Tasten geht es nur bis 100%. Gibt es eine möglichkeit dort auch über die 100% zu kommen?
<ubio> hab auch lxde wieder deinstalliert. die einträge sind allerdings immer noch da. (gnome/openbox, LXDE und Openbox)
<dadrc> ubio, LightDM lädt einfach alle Dateien, die in /usr/share/xsessions sind
<dadrc> Kannst ja da mal gucken, ob da noch komische Einträge sind
<LupusE> dreamon: ich vermute mehr ein anzeigeproblem als ein technisches problem. das sind ja zwei unterschiedliche programme, wnen ich dich recht verstandne habe.
<ubio> dadrc, aber woher kommen denn die openbox einträge? was hat das mit lxde zu tun? hab es via "sudo apt-get install lxde " installiert. also die schlankere version
<dadrc> ubio, lxde benutzt Openbox als Fenstermanager
<ubio> dann deinstalliert mit "sudo apt-get purge lxde" aber die einträge sind halt immer noch da :(
<dreamon> LupusE, Nunja. ein Anzeigeproblem ist es nicht, weil wenn ich mit den Tasten voll laut mache und unter Audioeigenschafte gehe, dann steht der Regler auf 100%. Ich kann ihn aber dort noch deutlich weiterschieben. Ton wird auch deutlich lauter (vorallem bei leisen dingen sehr Praktisch) 
<ubio> achso
<dreamon> LupusE, Das geht auch bei VLC da kann man auch über die 100% rausgehen. 
<ubio> nutze normal gnome classic ohne effekte. dachte mit lxde würde der akku noch nen bissel länger halten ;)
<LupusE> dreamon: du kannst im softwaremixer von VLC ueber 100% gehen, richtig. das hat abe rnichts mit den 100% zu tun, die dein hardwaremixer schafft. und ich möchte mal tollkühn behaupten deine hardware kann nicht mehr als 100%.
<ubio> vlc geht doch standardmäßig bis 400%
<ubio> aber wie LupusE schon sagt, hat das nichts mit dem hardware-mixer zu tun :)
<ubio> dadrc, also kann ich openbox einfach deinstallieren?
<LupusE> dreamon: rufe in einer console 'alsamixer' auf und wundere dich, bei ewelchen aktionen welcher regler sich bewegt.
<dadrc> ubio, wenn du Gnome Classic benutzt, ja
<dreamon> LupusE, Schon richtig. Tatsache ist das in Audioeinstellungen beim Punkt Wiedergabelautstärke der Regel dort bei 100$ steht aber ich kann ihn noch deutlich hochschieben. Was deutlich lauter macht als über die Tasten möglich wäre. 
<ubio> was ich auch merkwürdig finde, die FN-Keys funktionieren nicht mit lxde. im unity oder gnome allerdings schon :(
<LupusE> fakt ist, das deine hardware nicht mehr als 100% kann. und alles was der softwaremixer macht ist die dynamik einschraenken um ein lauteres mittel zu schaffen, wleches dir ein lauteres empfinden gibt bei mehr verzerrung (harmonisch oder disharmonisch).
<dreamon> LupusE, Alsamixer steht auf 100.. dann gehe ich in das Audioeinstellung und drehe hoch, dann kann ich bis 153 gehen.. cool.
<LupusE> glassische anwendung einer volume-kompression.
<LupusE> err, klassische
<sysdef> dachte schon es waer eine klassische gnome-anwendung :)
<LupusE> :P dann waere es gtklassisch?
<dreamon> LupusE, Ich will hier nicht rumstänkern, aber Tatsache ist das es lauter wird. Eventuell werden die Daten hochgerechnet, so das die Audioendstufe ein großgerechnetes Signal bekommt. Mir gehts nur darum, da ich diesen Regler hochschieben könnte und nicht den Standardregler der bei 100 Endet. 
<LupusE> dreamon: keine ahnung zu haben ist kein staenkern.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Ist doch alles nur eine "Glaubensfrage". Ich hab noch gelernt, dass 100% das absolute Maximum ist. Dass mache meinen (warum auch immer) dass es auch drüber rausgeht, nun ja. Und grade bei Audiogeschichten sollte man _keinen_ Regler an die obere Grenze bringen wegen der Verzerrung (geht bis zu dem, dass die Boxen schaden nehmen, weil die Frequenzen "zu rechteckig" wegen Überstuerung ankommen.
<dreamon> LupusE, Danke für deine Unterstellung das ich keine Ahnung habe.
<ubio> mehr OT: aber hat von euch einer erfahrung was den energieverbrauch angeht? Nutze ja schon gnome im classic mode ohne effekte. aber paar min mehr akkulaufzeit wären schon toll. Darum die Frage, läuft so ne kiste evtl bissel länger mit lxde?
<LupusE> du hast ein autoreifen. da kannst du luft rein fuellen. wenn du mehr luft rein fuellst, dann platzt der. du kannst aber auch gase rein fuellen. dadurch hast du mehr volumen aussen in dne reifen 'komprimiert', aber die 100% volumen bleiben 100% volumen.
<ring0> ubio, möglich. ich würde mal mit powertop prüfen und vergleichen. das gibt dir auch einen aktuellen verbrauch in w.
<ring0> !powertop2 > ubio 
<ubio> powertop hab ich schon am laufen. aber du kennst das sicherlich selber. jede minute die die kiste mehr läuft, zählt ;)
<ubio> -mehr +länge
<ubio> r
<ring0> klar ;) hast du die laptop-mode-tools in benutzung?
<ubio> ne?
<LupusE> so ist es auch in der akustik. du hast eine dynamoik von ca 35dB. Wenn du die dynamik auf 17,5 (faktor 2) auf der envelope komrimierst, dann kannst du den grundpegel entsprechend anheben. das gibt bei 10dB ein lautstärkeempfindne von faktor 2. klingt halt nur matschig.
<ring0> !laptop-mode-tools > ubio 
<kubine> ubio: Informationen zu laptop-mode-tools finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/laptop-mode-tools
<LupusE> dreamon: und das hast du alles gewusst? dann wundere ich mich ueber diese unterhaltung.
<ring0> ubio, damit habe ich den verbrauch drastisch gesenkt. damit kannst du verschiedene stromspar-features aktivieren. den verbrauch kannst du dann wieder mit powertop messen
<dreamon> LupusE, Die Grundsatzdebatte hab ich nicht angefangen. Ich wollte lediglich diesen Regler hochfahren. Der Ton ist nicht Matschig oder sonst was, weil der Ton scheiß leise ist. Und ich nicht convertieren möchte um ihn hoch zu ziehen. Daher meine Frage. Weil es immer wieder vorkommt und ich ständig das Menu öffnen muß. Mehr wollte ich nicht wissen.
<LupusE> ich bin raus.
<ubio> mit powertop hab ich leider ein problem. bei nem netbook ist der screen ja bekanntlich recht winzig. in den einstellungen von powertop, wo man zb die sparfunktion von USB einstellen kann, kann ich leider nicht weiter nach unten scrollen
<ubio> komme mit dem cursor allerdings noch weiter nach unten, schätzungsweise 5-6 einträge fehlen mir leider
<ring0> ubio, das ist natürlich doof. allerdings sind die optionen, die du in powertop tätigst in der regel nicht permanent. sind also nach reboot wieder weg
<dreamon> Was ihr davon haltet, akzeptiere ich gerne. Aber schön wäre wenn ihr akzeptiert, das es mir egal ist. Weil ich es schon 1000 mal verwendet hab. 
<ubio> ring0, jo das sie temp sind weiss ich. allerdings wäre es ja schön zu wissen, welche einstellungen mir da nicht angezeigt werden :)
<LupusE> (komprimiert, nicht convertiert ...)
<ubio> werde mir auf jeden fall in ruhe nachher zu hause mal die laptop-mode-tools ansehen. danke für den tipp :)
<ring0> ubio, die standard einstellung in den tools sind schon gut
<ring0> ubio, man kann auf jeden fall einiges damit machen :)
<jokrebel> dreamon: Zusammengefasst: lieber sämtliche Regler (Vorstufe; Master; etc…) auf 90% als aus Faulheit einfach mit einem alles auf 400%
<jokrebel> </OT>
<dreamon> jokrebel, Ich hab alles auf 100% und es ist zu leise. Ist halt so. Ich kanns nicht ändern. Dann stell ich diesen einen Regler hoch und ich kanns super verstehen. Was ist jetzt da bitte so schlimm daran? Vermutlich wurde er dafür so gemacht. (findest nicht) Andere Audios sind ja super laut. Aber andere halt nicht. Dann verwend ichs. Was ist jetzt da bitte so schlimm dran?
<jokrebel> dreamon: Warscheinlich ist halt dann _da_ das Eingangssignal schon zu leise. Aber esind ja nicht meine Lautsprecher…
<dreamon> jokrebel, Was ist da Offtopic? Ich will wissen ob man diesen Regler mit den Tasten auf dem Notebook regeln kann. Danach frag ich nun schon zum vierten mal. Ihr macht es OT
<LupusE> jokrebel: das problem ist, das seine funktionstasten auf master oder pcm gelegt sind. seine software aber in der lage ist die kanaele zu verzerren. das es zwei unterschiedliche regler sind, das kommt offenbar nicht an.
<dreamon> LupusE, Die Audioregler sind identisch, das seh ich ja im Alsamixer. Aber mit den Tasten oder dem Normalen Audioregler im Panel ist bei 100% Ende. Nicht so in den Audioeinstellungen.
<LupusE> dreamon: wenn deine tasten acpi events erzeugen, kannst du sie als globale keys nutzen und die funktion auf deine software legen. dann sind diese aber auf diese anwendung fixiert und du kannst keine andere lautstärke mehr einstellen.
<jokrebel> LupusE: dreamon: Na dann halt über Alsamixer korrekt einregeln. Alles andere wär doch klanglich (und/oder für die Boxen) eher kontraproduktiv.
<dreamon> Vergesst meine Boxen. Denen ist das scheiß egal. Meine Ohren entscheiden ob es verzerrt und ich regel runter. Aber das ist nicht das Thema
<dreamon> Alsamixer läßt auch nur 100% zu. Die Ubuntu Audioeinstellungen lassen aber mehr zu. Ist  das bei euch nicht auch so?
<dreamon> Habe keine Spezielle Soundkarte oder sonst was.
<LupusE> bei mir nicht.
<LupusE> (und ich habe eine spezielle soundkarte)
<jokrebel> dreamon: Dann ist aber wohl schon PCM oder Line oder was auch immer zu niedrig. Man sollte niemalsnienicht irgendwo auf über 90% stellen (müssen). Außer man ist fast taub bzw. muss einen Raum beschallen, wo eher noch eine stärkere, nachgeschaltenen Endstufe nötig ist.
<dreamon> LupusE, Mom machen einen Screenshot
<dreamon> jokrebel, Bitte laß das doch jetzt mit der Lautstärke, was man darf oder auch nicht. Hat nichts mit taub zu tun. Wenn der ton halt so scheiß leise ist. (nimm mal ein Mikro wo einer 2meter weit weg ist und eine Zahrte Frau reinredet) Dann mußt du voll aufdrehen und hörst sie immer noch fast nicht.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Dann ist das aber immer noch nicht gut, dann die Endstufe auf maximum zu drehen. Da muss ich dann eher das Eingangssignal verbessern. Und nun mal ehrlich; mit Ubuntu-Support hätte das wirklich sehr wenig zu tun. *seufz*
<dreamon> jokrebel, Doch das hat es. Ich will den regeler auf mehr als 100% regeln. daher meine Frage. Warum soll das OT sein? Ich will keine Akustikprüfung absolvieren, sondern lediglich diesen Regel hochziehen.. Foto kommt gleich
<LupusE> support: nein, geht nicht, wenn deine tasten hart verdrahtet sind. das habe ich zum anfang geschrieben. daraufhin hast du versucht zu erklaeren 'klar muss das gehen, weil ...'.
<dreamon> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/811/soundl.png/
<kubine> Title: ImageShack - Online Photo and Video Hosting (at imageshack.us)
<jokrebel> dreamon: Dein Bestreben sollte trotzdem eher auf das _Einganssignal_ konzentriert werden. Wenns das Microfon ("nimm mal ein Mikro wo einer 2meter weit weg ist und eine Zahrte Frau reinredet") sein sollte, dort in der Sektion "Eingang" hochregeln. Ansonstens vielleicht auch mal den Reiter "Anwendungen" beachten. 
<LupusE> und wenn du den regler betaetigst, wandert alsamixer mit?
<dreamon> LupusE, Hmm.. Warum sollten die mit der Lautstärkeregelung verdrahrtet sein. Ist doch auch nur eine Taste, die per Soft abgefragt und an den ensprechendem Register gesetzt wird.
<dreamon> LupusE, Ja
<dreamon> LupusE, Alsamixer macht bei den Tasten mit, genauso wie in der Audioausgabe Wiedergabelautstärkeregler.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Aber Achtung - Deine Anwendung taucht dort nur auf, wenn sie grad auch Sound liefert.
<dreamon> jokrebel, Jetzt lass doch bitte.. Ich mach an dem Ton nix. Ich will nur diesen Regler beeinflußen. Ich nehme nichts mit dem Mikro auf. Lediglich die Sounds die ich bekomme sind einfach manchmal mies. Bitte lass doch das jetzt. Ich will diesen Regler mehr nicht.
<dreamon> LupusE, Die stände unter Anwendungen. Das Bild das ich hochgeladen habe ist aber der Regler unter Ausgabe. Also generell.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Gut! Wenn Du nicht annehmen willst, dass die Soundwiedergabe von _mehr_ als einem Regler abhängt, bitte! Halt ich halt mein Maul!
<dreamon> LupusE, Geht der bei dir wirklich nur bis 100%
<LupusE> da ich kubuntu nutze und das phonon backend keine kompression kann: ja.
<dreamon> jokrebel, Das was du schreibst ist OT. Ich will nur diesen Regler schieben und das über diese Begrenzung wo es in dem anderen Menu nicht gibt. Fertig.
<dreamon> LupusE, Ich verwende Gnome-Classic. 
<LupusE> pavucontrol kann es auch ueber alsa. okay.
<LupusE> wenn ich das mache, dann klingeln aber meine nachbarn (was ich dann nicht mehr hoeren wuerde)
<dreamon> LupusE, Richtig da ist es auch dir. Hurra
<jokrebel> dreamon: Dein Screenshot zeigt deutlich, dass Du über 100% raus bist. Wenn es nicht mehr weiter zu schieben geht, heißt das vielleicht, dass Dein "Nachbrenner" einfach nicht noch  mehr liefern kann????
<LupusE> dreamon: du weisst was das heisst? pavucontrol manpage lesen.
<dreamon> jokrebel, Heul. Ich passe es doch nur nach der Quelle an. Und glaub mir das passt hervorragend mit diesem Regler. Wenns zu leise ist, hochdrehen und super. Es verzerrt nicht. Super. Erst wenn ich einen lauten ton hab. 
<dreamon> LupusE,  pavucontrol does not accept any options.
<jokrebel> dreamon: trotzdem! Wenn Dir _ein_ Eingangssignal zu leise ist, solltest Du Dich darauf konzentrieren, _dieses_eine_Eingangssignal_ zu verstärken. Und nicht versuchen dem Masterregler dafür 800% beizubringen. *doppelseufz*
<dreamon> jokrebel, Was soll ich an einem MP3-Song der viel zu leise ist, Lautregeln? der ist zu Leise. Und jetzt kommt dieser Traumhafte Regler den ich nur hochschiebe und es ist super. Jetzt soll ich laut dir, einen zusätzlichen Verstärker ranhängen oder neu komprimieren oder was auch immer. Wenn ich doch nur den Schieber hochziehen muß. Kannst du es nicht einfach Akzeptieren.? 
<LupusE> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/00/Pulseaudio-diagram.svg ... jetzt wird ja alles klar ;)
<jokrebel> dreamon: Hat doch kein Mensch gesagt. Mit was spielst Du dieses mp3 ab?
<dreamon> jokrebel, Das war nur ein Beispiel. Mal mit VLC ein Film, mal eine Leise CD, mal eine selbstgedrehtes video mit SMPlayer. Und dieser Unglaubliche Regler funktioniert mit allen Programm zusammen. 
<jokrebel> dreamon: Jedes Eingangs-Signal-Programm nistet sich in dem von Dir gepastetem Screenshot in der Reiterkarte "Anwendungen" ein. Genau _dort_ lässt sich (während es läuft) die Eingangssignallautstärke des jeweilgen Signals anpassen.
<dreamon> LupusE, Interessant ist z.b. alsamixer. Wenn du alsamixer und pavucontrol gleichzeitig läufen lasst .. dann kannst du mit alsamixer bis 100% hoch. Dann nimmst den Regler von pavcontrol und schiebst mal rum, dann geht der alsamixer auch deutlich über 100 raus.
<LupusE> +11dB, ja
<dreamon> jokrebel, Da hab ich 100% und es ist trotzdem leise. Und wie gesagt, mein Regeler hoch und super.
<LupusE> http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=11392  ... das hier ist wohl deine loesung im rohformat.
<LupusE> damit kannst du hotkeys nutzen um beliebige lautstaerken zu erreichen.
<jokrebel> *dreifachseufz* Dann weis ich auch nicht von was Du redest und bin raus…
<LupusE> jokrebel: nun bemaengelt er die sehr schlechte dokumentation von alsa, zu recht. aber das kann hier kaum geloesst werden.
<dreamon> Ich nörgle nicht. Ich will nur den weg zu lösung. Und dazu brauch ich eure Schlauheit. Kein Zweifel. Aber es ist nicht einfach auf dem Weg zu bleiben. ;)
<jokrebel> LupusE: _Die_ wird man aber hier im Ubuntu-Support nicht beschönigt bekommen. Die Würgarounds wurden jedenfalls mehr als genug erläutert.
<dreamon> LupusE, ich versuche das script zu verstehen. Mal testen ob ich damit über die 100% rauskomme
<dreamon> LupusE, Super.. das geht!!
<dreamon> pactl set-sink-volume 0 65536 => entspricht 100%.. alles darüber ist das was ich wollte.
<dreamon> LupusE, Vielen dank. Jetzt muß ich das nur noch mit den Tasten verknüpfen.. den wert wie im dem Script mit verändern. 
<LupusE> kaum definiert man das problem, shcon findet sich eine loesung ... das haette ich nicht erwartet.
<LupusE> dann kann ich ja nun beruhigt nudeln kochen.
<dreamon> LupusE, Du siehst meine Frage war doch nicht OT. Und blöd war sie auch nicht.
<wilde_wurst> nabend, ich würde gerne die sha1sum vergleichen von einer gebrannten DVD, habe den automounter kram für das laufwerk schon ausgeschaltet aber die prüfsumme stimmt nicht? Wie macht man das professionell?
<wilde_wurst> iso sha1summe passt
<LupusE> wie mahcst du es denn unprofessionell? die profis, die ich kenne nutzten bisher md5sum ...
<wilde_wurst> LupusE: sha1sum /dev/sr0 
<LupusE> tja, ein profi wuerde einen zweiten wert erstellen. mit einem wert lässt sich shcwer vergleichen.
<wilde_wurst> LupusE: das iso hat ja eine prüfsumme die man vor dem download sehen konnte und nach dem download stimmte die auch
<LupusE> und nach dem brennen stimmt sie nicht mehr überein? wo könnte da der unterschied liegen?
<wilde_wurst> jetzt nach dem brennen stimmt die aber nicht wenn ich den befehl ausführe von 21:41:20
<wilde_wurst> LupusE: ich weiß es nicht. Ich weiß aber das z.B unter FreeBSD das so funktioniert hat
<wilde_wurst> ich hoffe man kann mir folgen^
<wilde_wurst> unter ubuntu kommt nach dem brennen eigentlich nie die summe von iso raus, das muss doch einen Grund haben
<LupusE> keinen mir bekannten. die md5 summen stimmten bei mir immer ueberein.
<wilde_wurst> LupusE: das war ein wiederbeschreibarer Rohling ob es daran liegt?
<jokrebel> wilde_wurst: Was ist sha1sum? Kenn nur md5sum bezüglich Prüfsummen in zusammenhang mit Ubuntu.
<LupusE> jokrebel: das gleiche mit einem anderen algotithmus.
<wilde_wurst> na andere hash als md5 denke ich aber vom prinziep her der selbe kram wie md5 oder?
<LupusE> md5 summen sind mittelhohem aufwand faelschbar. daher nimmt man bei sicherheitskritischen dingen gerne sha1
<wilde_wurst> prinzip*
<LupusE> wilde_wurst: sollte nicht am RW rohling liegen. gab das brennen denn schreibfehler raus?
<jokrebel> …den man warum nutzt, wenn Ubuntu md5-hashes mitliefert?
<LupusE> wilde_wurst: wenn du es invers versuchst? also ein image von dem gebrannten gohling ziehst, was kommt als prüfsumme raus? ich hoffe kein dritter wert.
<wilde_wurst> LupusE: nachdem brasero ja nix konnte hab ich k3b genommen und das lief durch ohne fehler
<LupusE> jokrebel: weil md5 weniger rechneleistung verlangt und sich als quasistandard durchgesetzt hat.
<wilde_wurst> LupusE: super plan probier ich
<wilde_wurst> jokrebel: ist aber kein ubuntu iso und da gabs es nur die sha1sum bei der downloadquelle
<jokrebel> wilde_wurst: (Wo ist dann der Ubuntu-Supportbezug? *duck*)  Vielleicht helfen ja http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/de/man1/sha1sum.1.html oder http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hashfunktionen auf die richtige Spur
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Manpage: sha1sum - SHA1-Prüsummen berechnen und überprüfen (at manpages.ubuntu.com)
<wilde_wurst> jokrebel: ich nutze hier ubuntu zum brennen und da is mir aufgefallen das die prüfsummen halt nicht stimmen und deswegen fragte ich ob ich vielleicht falsch vergleiche
<wilde_wurst> ubuntu!
<wilde_wurst> iso hat jetzt auch die flasche summe aber ich probier jetzt sha1sum -b /dev/sr0 ;-)
<LupusE> die richtige falsche oder eine ganz falsche?
<wilde_wurst> war auch ne 2 am anfang wie auf der DVD
<LupusE> einzelne ziffern sind egal. entweder die summe ist identisch oder nicht. ganz binaer.
<wilde_wurst> sha1sum: /dev/sr0: Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler omg ich werd noch wahnsinnig mit dem mist, wo ist das K.I.S.S prinzip bei dem scheiß
<jokrebel> wilde_wurst: " Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler" läßt erstmal auf ein Problem mit dem DVD-Laufwerk/Brenner oder der Festplatte vermuten…
<wilde_wurst> jokrebel: ja das werd ich herausfinden und wenn ich da noch 1 woche dran rumbasteln muss
<LupusE> wilde_wurst: sata laifwerk oder ide?
<wilde_wurst> sata
<wilde_wurst> is auch noch fast neu
<LupusE> schau ins bios, ub der controller auf AHCI steht. ggf umstellen auf 'compat'.
<LupusE> ub -> ob
<wilde_wurst> LupusE: ja der hat mir jetzt nen rohling geschrottet, shutdown hier und ab ins bios, bis später
<LupusE> .oO( was koennen wir dafuer? )
<dreamon> Habe das Script angepasst und funktioniert mit der Lautstärkeregelung. "/usr/bin/lautstärke increase" kann ich Lautstärke anheben. Wollte das nun mit einer Tastenkombination verknüpfen. Doch leider passiert nichts. Als würde er das script nicht aufrufen. Woran könnte das liegen? In der Konsole wenn ichs aufrufe geht es.
<sdx23> dreamon: Umlaute sind eine ganz fabelhafte Idee...
<dreamon> sdx23, Habs korrigiert und in ~/bin/ kopiert -> ~/bin/lautstaerke increase
<dreamon> Passiert auch nicht.. komisch.. 
<sdx23> darauf, das ~/ richtig aufgelöst wird, würde ich mich nicht verlassen. Danach wäre zu wissen, wie du es "mit einer Tastenkombination verknüpf"t hast.
<dreamon> sdx23, Du hast Recht. Lag am "~". Der ganze Pfad funktionierte. Warum ist das so? ist "~" nicht Systemweit?
<sdx23> dreamon: Wieso sollte es? Applikationen, die es auflösen, tun das; die anderen nicht.
<dreamon> sdx23, Diese Auflösung macht das Programm selbst?
<sdx23> Kann es, muss nicht.
<sdx23> Achso, wenn du das aufgerufene meinst: Nein.
<dreamon> Wie hab ich mir das vorzustellen. Das Tastaturabfrageprogramm nimmt den String den ich da eingepflegt habe. Und startet diesen so wie er da drin steht. Also nicht über die gleiche Art wie ich es in der Konsole mache? Oder hat die Konsole eine eigene zuweisung für ~
<dreamon> ~ ist halt Praktisch. Weil es Usr unabhängig ist. 
<sdx23> Was genau ist an "Kann es, muss nicht" unverständlich? Die Konsole macht es, das "Tastenabfrageprogramm" nicht.
<dreamon> sdx23, Das ichs gern genauer gewußt hätte um es zu verstehen. Egal. Danke
<dreamon> Es gibt in der Tastatur Tastenkombinationen, die vordefiniert sind. Z.b. lauter und leiser. Diese kann ich nicht abändern und auch nicht anzeigen lassen. Ich würde mir aber gerne den Befehl anschauen, der da aufgerufen wird. Wo kann ich das einsehen?
<dreamon> Lauter macht ein Notify auf.. diesen aufruf hätte ich gern mal angeschaut, weil der besonders ist. 
<dadrc> Kommt auf die Desktopumgebung an
<dadrc> Bei Xfce macht es xfce4-volumed
<dreamon> dadrc, verwende gnome-classic.  
<dadrc> Ich glaub, da hängt es am Lautstärke-Applet
<dadrc> hmhm, oder http://superuser.com/questions/159316/which-component-of-gnome-handles-media-buttons
<kubine> Title: linux - Which component of GNOME handles media buttons? - Super User (at superuser.com)
<dadrc> Jedenfalls nichts, wo du mal eben so dran rumspielen kannst
<dreamon> Im moment ist macht mir notify-send ein problem. Es läßt nicht einblendungsdauer ändern. notify-send --expire-time=100 "hallo". Egal was ich für eine Dauer eingebe. Ist immer ca. 10Sekunden sichtbar.
<dadrc> Geht bei gnome nicht
<dreamon> ups. 
<dreamon> Wenn ich aber Lautstärke normal ändere, das wird nur 3Sekunden eingeblendet. Wie haben die das hinbekommen?
<dadrc> Keine Ahnung.
<dreamon> Daher wollte ich spicken. ;) Aber dieser Aufruf ist nicht einsehbar über die Gui. 
<prestigio> Abend!
<prestigio> Moechte Ubuntu auf mein Tablet installieren. Nun brauche ich Hilfe.
<jokrebel> prestigio: Was klappt denn nicht? Und was sagen die Fehlermeldungen?
<prestigio> Noch immer keine Fehlermeldungen. Zuerst muss ich Recovery flash machen, danach kommt Root, und als das letzte kommt instalation von Ubuntu
<knightshade> hi
<Abijar> Moin
<Abijar> Kann mir mal bitte jemand mit Gnome3 helfen? Unter Gnome 2.x gab es unter "Orte" den Bereich "Mit Server verbinden". Wo versteckt sich bei Gnome3 diese Option? 
<sdx23> dreamon: notify-send hat die Option nicht implementiert. Bei genauer Suche findet man einen Bugreport dazu (vor längerer Zeit mal drübergestolpert).
<dreamon> sdx23, ist wohl noch nicht gefixt
<Abijar> Keiner?
<nevchen> Abijar:  ich glaube hier gibts keinen support für gnome 3
<nevchen> bzw. es wird selten benutzt
<sdx23> Abijar: es gibt cli Tools, die alles (und mehr) können, als das Ding.
<Abijar> Ja, den Eindruck habe ich so langsam auch.Gnome 2.x war klasse. Das 3er ist einfach nur für die Tonne -.-
<sdx23> Abijar: hast du in Nautilus selbst mal nachgesehen?
<nevchen> Abijar:  würde ich so nicht sagen, aber es gibt ja auch gut alternativen zu gnome 3
<Abijar> Jep, da erscheint unter Netzwerk der entsprechende Server nicht (ist aber definitiv up. Andere Kiste mit Ubuntu u. Gnome 2,x hat Verbindung). Und eine Option, die Server-IP direkt einzugeben, finde ich in 3 schlichtweg nicht.
<Abijar> Aber ich sehe ja gerade, dass Gnome 2 unter "MATE" weiterentwickelt wird. Mal umrüsten. ;)
<prestigio> Wie finde ich einen Hacker?
<daswort> Geh ins hackint Netzwerk (irc) und frag da. Aber sag bescheid ich will zuschauen.
<Abijar> Mein Anwalt heisst Tatsächlich "Häcker", u. A. spezialisiert auf Strafrecht. Ich finde, dass in diesem Fall geradezu eine perfekte Kombination deiner Ansprüche. ;)
<prestigio> Hacker muss nicht ein Verbrecher sein. :D
<sdx23> Anyways kein Ubuntu-Support und hier vollkommen fehl am Platze. Kurze prägnante Antwort: Hier jedenfalls nicht.
<Abijar> Nach der derzeitigen Rechtslage braucht man nur einen motivierten Staatsanwalt und einen materiefremden Richter (also der Standard) und die Sache ist gelaufen... ;)
<prestigio> Abijar, wieso hast du Strafrecht erwaehnt?
<prestigio> Schon auf hackint verbunden. Welches Raum (Channel) soll ich finden?
<Abijar> Weil die §§ 202a,b,c 303a,b im StGB stehen...
<prestigio> Ich bin kein Deutscher, deswegen verstehe ich es nicht.
<prestigio> Strafgesetzbuch (StGB) - Gesetze im Internet
<sdx23> prestigio: nochmal, nicht hier. Danke.
<weddg> Kann man die xorg.conf bei ati Grafikkarten auch automatisch erstellen lassen?
<weddg> ich habe jetzt statt einer nvidia grafikkarte eine amd grafikkarte eingebaut, aber in der xorg.conf stehen immernoch die werte von nvidia drin.
#ubuntu-de 2013-03-17
<itu> hm
<itu> wie stelle ich ein dass Unity mir den desktop wiederherstellt beim booten?
<apollo13> weddg: einfach löschen, im normalfall braucht man keine xorg.conf
<Abijar> Nabend. So, wieder auf Ubuntu mit Unity. Gleiches Prob. wie vorher... Wo finde ich bei Unity die Option "Verbindung zu Server..."?
<daswort> ?
<ubinux> moin zusammen
<SpeeFak> morgen allerseits
<SpeeFak> wie füge ich zeilen in einer datein hinzu, aber nicht am ende sondern vor einem eintrag ?
<SpeeFak> konkret : ich muss in der rc.local ein eintrag vor dem exit0 einfügen.
<SpeeFak> mit echo "STRING" >> /etc/rc.local kommt ich da nicht weiter :/
<SpeeFak> oder muss ich mit sed exit0 löschen, die zeile dann einfügen und exit0 nach der zeile ebefalles wieer einfügen ?
<sdx23> SpeeFak: wäre einfach. Sonst kannst du auch mit sed vor exit 0 etwas einfügen.
<SpeeFak> wollte wenns geht ohne sed auskommen
<SpeeFak> ist das möglich ?
<sdx23> Naja, mit grep, awk, perl oder sonstwas stattdessen ;) i.e. das wäre auch nicht wirklich schöner.
<jokrebel> !away > derWachert|BNC
<kubine> derWachert|BNC: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<mad_cat> hi
<mad_cat> weiss jemand warum man proxtube nicht in chromium laden kann?
<jokrebel> mad_cat: Wer behauptet das? Du bekommst es halt nur nicht aus dem offiziellen Google-Store
<mad_cat> ich habs von deren seite gezogen und versucht zu installieren. geht nicht. wenn ich es bei erweiterungen auswählen will, wird es als hellgrau angezeigt, also nicht auswählbar...
<mad_cat> bei google chrome geht es auch nicht
<jokrebel> mad_cat: Da die Nutzung aber rechtlich leider bedenklich ist …
<mad_cat> klasse antwort...
<jokrebel> mad_cat: Was erwartest Du in einem öffentlichen Supportkanal, der auch noch geloged wird?
<mad_cat> eine antwort darauf, warum eine erweiterung unter 12.10 für chromium nicht mehr installierbar ist, obwohl es auf 10.4 und fedora problemlos funzte.
<mad_cat> ob und wie ich die erweiterung nutze, ist ja wohl erst einmal egal, ne?
<sonotos> jokrebel: was will er denn machen?
<mad_cat> proxtube in chromium installieren
<jokrebel> mad_cat: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Chromium#Anpassungen-und-Erweiterungen und inoffizielle (halblegale) Erweiterungen fragst Du am besten den, der es Dir zur Verfügung stellt. Ähnlich wie bei PPAs…
<kubine> Title: Chromium › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sonotos> mad_cat: klingt mehr danach als ob das an der browser version als an dem betriebsystem liegt, und gehört somit von anderen aspekten abgesehen eher nicht in den channel. 
<mad_cat> erstaunlichweise läuft der kram unter 10.04 und fedora18 problemlos...
<nevchen> moin
<BlackMage> was ist eclipse mylyn?
<BlackMage> gehört das hierher oder eher in offtopic?
<jokrebel> BlackMage: Laut Google ein Open Source Projekt. 
<k1l_> BlackMage: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mylyn
<kubine> Title: Mylyn – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<lx4r> Hallo :-)
<tredory> Hallo, ich hab mal eine Frage: und zwar bin ich gerad dabei mal ein wenig in Python reinzuschnuppern. Jetzt stehe ich im Terminal in meinem Übungsodner und habe mit "geany uebung_1.py" eine neue Übungsdatei in Geany geöffnet. Dann ein wenig code reingehackt und würde jetzt gerne wieder im selben Terminal das Skript ausführen. Das geht aber nicht da das Terminal immer erst wieder eingaben entgegennimmt wenn ich geany wieder beendet 
<tredory> habe. Daher die Frage wie kann ich im Terminal geany mit einer Datei öffnen ohne das das Terminal anschließend auf die beendigung wartet ?
<sdx23> tredory: Im Hintergrund starten: geany datei.py &
<sdx23> tredory: Oder, für das laufende: Anhalten (Strg+z) und im Hintergrund weiterlaufen lassen bg
<tredory> ah danke genau das hab ich gesucht ! Danke Danke ;)
<azrael_> mahlzeit ich habe ein backup von einem verschüsselten homeverzeichnis gemacht und den user des homeverzeichnisses gelöscht eigentlich wollte ich die daten entschlüsseln nur scheinbar ist mir dort ein fehler unterlaufen und die daten sind immer noch verschlüsselt ist es mir noch möglich das verzeichnis zu entschlüsseln?
<sdx23> azrael_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs bzw. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EncFS
<kubine> Title: ecryptfs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<azrael_> sdx23: ich hänge an der stelle encrypted-recover-private fest das verzeichnis wurde erstellt ich kann auch mit einem dateimanager darauf zugreifen nur kann ich mit den dateien die sich dort drin befinden nichts anfangen
<azrael_> ah wunderbar das war es schon ich hab die dateien entschlüsselt x) vielen dank
<azrael_> sdx23: ich kann die entschlüsselten daten nicht verschieben woran liegt das aus dem artikel geht das nicht hervor http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs/Datenrettung
<kubine> Title: Datenrettung › ecryptfs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> azrael_: wie "nicht verschieben"?
<azrael_> ich will die verzeichnisse aus dem backup ordner dem neuen benutzer zuweisen
<azrael_> ein chown bringt allerdings nichts der dateibesitzer sist immer noch der alte
<sdx23> in welchem Dateisystem?
<azrael_> ext4
<sdx23> als welcher User?
<azrael_> ähm der pc user?
<sdx23> der darf das nicht, einfach anderen seine Dateien unterjubeln.
<azrael_> also ich glaube ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt ich hab ein backup von einem homeverzeichnis gemacht einen neuen user erstellt die daten mit dme neuen user entschlüsselt und nun möchte ich dem user die daten zuweisen 
<sdx23> Ja, das chown braucht root. Sagt es dir aber auch.
<azrael_> habe ich mit ausgeführt
<azrael_> der genaue befehl lautet: sudo chown test:sudo /home/backup
<sdx23> Ausgaben von `ls -al /home/backup`, `mount`, und insbesondere auch die Fehlermeldung von dem chown bitte in einen Nopaste.
<sdx23> Davon ab: Warum der Gruppe sudo?
<sdx23> achso, von dem ls reichen natürlich . und ..
<azrael_> weil ich dachte das ich so alle rechte an den dateien erlange
<azrael_> also doch test:test ?
<sdx23> das ist standard, ja.
<test_> sdx23: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5622620/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<test_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5622629/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<sdx23> und? Das gehört doch test. Bei dem obigen chown fehlt i.ü. -R
<azrael_> wieso kann ich die dateien dann nicht verschieben?
<azrael_> Error opening file. Permission denied
<sdx23> wenn du was tust? (und das auch nur für den nächsten, ich bin erstmal unterwegs)
<azrael_> wenn ich die datein aus dem backup order verschieben möchte aber das -R nach dem chown scheint es gewesen zu sein, danke
<exogen> wieso wird eigentlich tipp10, das OpenSource Schreibtrainer, nicht in die Repos von Ubuntu portiert?
<ppq> exogen: weil es dazu einen paketmaintainer braucht
<ppq> die sind mangelware
<ppq> exogen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<kubine> Title: UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<beowolf> hallo zusammen, kennt sich jemand mit drucker-scanner-geräten aus?
<jokrebel> beowolf: Nö <g> Frag Deine Frage und wir schaun weiter…
<beowolf> mein gerät ist ein brother dcp-185c, hab die aktuelle ubuntu-version, die treiber sind installiert. mit gimp kann ich problemlos scannen. wenn ich einen druckauftrag abschicke, dann passiert nichts
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast du denn genau?
<jokrebel> beowolf: Ach! Scannen geht aber drucken nicht? Normal ist das eher umgekehrt.
<beowolf> ubuntu 12.10 mit gnome shell
<beowolf> ich habe im firefox und in libreoffice einen druckauftrag abgeschickt, ohne reaktion
<bekks> Hast du den Drucker denn vorher eingerichtet, in CUPS?
<beowolf> wenn ich in der konsole lpq eingebe, dann bekomme ich folgende ausgabe: lpq: Error - no default destination available.
<jokrebel> beowolf: Nach der Druckereinrichtung probiert man doch erstmal die Testseite. Klappte das denn?
<beowolf> wenn ich in firefox drucken möchte, dann wird mein drucker angezeigt, also gehe ich davon aus, dass er erkannt wird
<bekks> beowolf: Aber er wird niemals automatisch eingerichtet.
<bekks> Hast du das getan oder nicht?
<beowolf> ich habe den drucker vor einiger zeit eingerichtet, kann mich jetzt nicht an alles erinnern
<bekks> !cups
<beowolf> wenn ich unter alle einstellungen und drucker klicke, dann wird der drucker angezeigt
<kubine> bekks: Informationen zu CUPS finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CUPS
<beowolf> ein klick auf "testseite" bleibt ohne reaktion
<beowolf> ich schaue mir jetzt die wiki-seite an, einen moment
<beowolf> cups scheint bei mir nicht installiert zu sein
<jokrebel> beowolf: Ja dann wundert mich das nicht…
<bekks> MAn kann zwar theoretisch ohne CUPS drucken, aber die Einrichtung ist dann echt nicht schön.
<beowolf> ich installiere jetzt cups nach, gebe dann bescheid
<beowolf> cups ist schon installiert hmmmm
<beowolf> wie kann ich meinen drucker in CUPS einrichten? wie geht das? 
<jokrebel> beowolf: Auch das findet man in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CUPS
<kubine> Title: CUPS › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<beowolf> http://localhost:631
<ppq> beowolf: http://beowolf@localhost:631/
<ppq> username ggf. anpassen
<beowolf> eine web-oberfläche, cool
<yoda83x> Guten Abend allerseits
<yoda83x> ist hier jemand?
<ppq> ja
<ppq> !frag > yoda83x 
<kubine> yoda83x: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<ppq> ;)
<BugFoo> weiss jemand wie man für screen in .screenrc die schriftgröße ändern kann?
<yoda83x> okay! los gehts: Ich habe Ubuntu 12.04 LTS installiert und nach ein paar Minuten der Nutzung (ca. 30) bei der ich lediglich das System erkundent habe, hat es sich brutal aufgehängt und den Bildschirm nur noch zerrupft dargestellt
<yoda83x> nur ein reset half noch. 
<bekks> "Hat sich brutal aufgehängt" - was konkret heisst denn daS?
<dreamon_> Mein Wine läuft nicht sauber. Kommt fehlermeldung bei jeder Anwendung die ich starte. Eine Windowsmeldung mit lauter Hex zeug. Würde Wine mal komplett löschen wollen und neu installieren. Darf ich das .wine Verzeichnis komplett löschen, nachdem ich wine deinstalliert habe? Unter Wine ist nichts wichtiges Installiert. Soll danach neu installiert werden.
<BugFoo> ich habe das .wine verzeichnis auch einfach gelöscht und hatte kein problem nach der deinstallation
<BugFoo> weiss jemand wie man für screen in .screenrc die schriftgröße ändern kann?
<bekks> dreamon_: Da es nicht unser .wine ist, darfst du damit tun was immer du möchtest.
<dreamon_> Merci
<beowolf> @jokrebel: in der web-oberfläche von CUPS habe ich auf "verfügbare drucker auflisten" geklickt. dort steht: Keine Drucker gefunden. 
<BugFoo> vielmals :D
<beowolf> was nun? sieht nicht gut aus, oder?
<jokrebel> beowolf: Wie und wo ist der Drucker denn angeschlossen?
<BugFoo> und welcher drucker
<beowolf> unter "drucker verwalten" wird mein drucker aber angezeigt
<yoda83x> bekks: es hing total. keine möglichkeit mehr auf eine konsole zu wechseln, bildschirm total verrupft dargestellt, mouse reagiert nicht mehr
<bekks> yoda83x: Blinkten die Tastatur-LED?
<beowolf> @jokrebel: der drucker ist über USB angeschlossen. das scannen hatte ja funktioniert
<yoda83x> nein
<beowolf> wenn ich über CUPS eine testseite drucken möchte, dann kommt folgende fehlermeldung: Unsupported format "application/vnd.cups-pdf-banner".
<jokrebel> beowolf: So vom hörensagen weis ich, dass Brother machmal etwas zickt. Kennst Du http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Brother/Drucker bereits?
<kubine> Title: Drucker › Brother › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<yoda83x> ein paar infos zu meinem system
<jokrebel> beowolf: Ich selbst hab leider keinerlei Erfahrung mit Brother-Druckern.
<yoda83x> laptop packard bell tj65 mit intel core 2 duo, nvidia gt240m, 4gb ram
<yoda83x> nvidia treiber ist installiert laut systemeinstellungen
<bekks> Welcher NVIDIA-Treiber genau?
<yoda83x> das letzte programm was ich nutzte war google earth und das ubuntu softwarecenter
<yoda83x> moment ich schaue mal
<yoda83x> also wenn ich in systemeinstellungen unter zusätzliche treiber schaue dann kommt da Beschleunigter Grafiktreiber von NVIDIA (Version Current Updates)
<bekks> Schau doch mal in der PAketverwaltung nach, um die Version nennen zu können.
<ppq> bekks: 304.64-0ubuntu0.2 ist das in precise
<yoda83x> wo finde ich die paketverwaltung?
<yoda83x> ich finde nur das softwarecenter
<ppq> yoda83x: kannst du den crash reproduzieren?
<yoda83x> nein, er tritt im moment nicht auf
<yoda83x> ich hatte das problem mal unter windows, als ich den treiber geupdated habe
<yoda83x> entweder habe ich so ne art schnee ins bild bekommen nach längerer zeit 3d-anwendung (Xplane oder googleearth
<ppq> yoda83x: auch nicht, wenn du google earth nutzt? das nutzt einige funktionen deiner grafikkarte, die im normalen betrieb nicht genutzt werden
<yoda83x> oder der rechner hing sich auch komplett auf
<bekks> Windowsprobleme sind hier völlig egal.
<yoda83x> okay
<yoda83x> also, googleearth läuft im moment aber es passiert nichts
<bekks> Dann ist doch alles gut,
<yoda83x> vorhin kam es auch erst nach einiger zeit
<yoda83x> meinst du das war ein einmaliges problem bekks?
<yoda83x> so.. jetzt hing er gerade zumindest
<yoda83x> wollte schon reset drücken aber da lief er weiter
<bekks> "hing"? Was ist passiert, was hast du getan, was passierte dann?
<ppq> yoda83x: das problem ist bekannt. es betrifft packard bell tj65 notebooks mit gt240m grafikchip. es tritt in der regel dann auf, wenn viel 3d-last da ist. die ursache ist anscheinend aber noch unbekannt, habe zumindest nichts dazu finden können
<ppq> ist ein hardware-problem, jedenfalls
<jokrebel> kann schon mal vorkommen dass eine Anwendung mal für ein paar Sekunden "hängt" (vor allem wenn Flash im Spiel ist.#
<BugFoo> Bzgl des Brother Drucker gibt es EXTRA pakete zu installieren - ich habe selbst den Brother MFC-3240c und der läuft gut
<yoda83x> ich wechselte gerade zu googleearth, was flüssig ging mit alt-tab. hab ein bisschen den glbus gedreht und gezoomt und wollte dann zurückswitchen hier xirc und es hing einfach. mouse war weg (der zeiger) und es ging nichts. keine tasteneingabe nix. als mein finder sich dem ein/aus/resetschalter näherte ging es pltzlich weiter
<BugFoo> weiss jemand wie man für screen in .screenrc die schriftgröße ändern kann?
<ppq> yoda83x: wenn es das nächste mal vorkommt, klapp das notebook mal für einige sekunden zu und wieder auf
<yoda83x> ah ok ppq
<ppq> wenn es dann wieder weg ist, ist es das typische problem
<yoda83x> wo hast du das gelesen das es bekannt ist?
<yoda83x> mach ich, wenn es passiert
<bekks> ppq: Welches Problem?
<ppq> es finden sich etliche threads, wenn man nach "gt240m grafikfehler" googelt, die meistens das packard bell tj65 betreffen
<ppq> bekks: das beschriebene
<yoda83x> dnanke ppq
<yoda83x> das nächste mal mach ich auch erst mal das naheliegende
<yoda83x> :-)
<yoda83x> naja, der laptop fällt eh schon aus den "angeln"
<yoda83x> wird mal zeit für was neues
<beowolf> @jokrebel: ich habe in CUPS meinen drucker hinzugefügt und kann jetzt über den firefox problemlos drucken. in libreoffice klappt es allerdings nicht. mein drucker wird da aber angezeigt
<jokrebel> beowolf: schon mal neu gestartet?
<BugFoo> und unter system den drucker aktiviert?
<fbausch> beowolf: hast du A4 als Papierformat eingestellt? Ich hatte mal in LO das Problem, das automatisch ein falsches Papierformat eingestellt war, weshalb ich nicht drucken konnte
<beowolf> das problem ist wohl ein anderes: mein drucker wird dort zwei mal angezeigt. bei dem einen namen klappt das drucken problemlos, bei dem anderen gar nicht. damit könnte man leben. wie kriege ich jetzt den "falschen" druckereintrag entfernt? wahrscheinlich über CUPS oder?
<BugFoo> ich versuche meine frage dann noch mal an einem anderen tag zu stellen :D
<mpathy> Hi Ihr.. Ich habe da eine Fehlermeldung, wie diese "üblichen"/"normalen" Fehlermeldungen in Unity - also das ein Problem mit einer Anwendung existiert - meint dann aber das es ein Problem mit einem nicht existenten Programm wäre. Und zwar ist das ein Programm das genauso normal wie es installiert wurde auch wieder deinstalliert wurde
<mpathy> apt-get install bzw. remove eben.. und das kommt jetzt bei jedem Start..
<mpathy> Irgendwie scheint er also an was festzuhängen das es schon gar nicht mehr gibt.. :) ..ich sag ich ihm das es schon gut ist, brav gemacht, aber kümmer dich nimmer drum? :)
<sdx23> mpathy: Exakte Fehlermeldungen in einen Nopaste bitte.
<k1l> kannst du mal sagen um was es da geht?
<mpathy> sdx23: Ich müsste nen Screenshot machen weil ich da nix rauspasten kann.. Das übliche "genaue Infos angeben" geht ja nicht weil er dann feststellt (oh Wunder) das es das Programm schon gar nicht mehr gibt :)
<mpathy> k1l: Programm qsh aus Paket qtile.. Aber die Info bringt euch in dem Fall wenig weil sich eher Apport oder wie dieses Fehlermeldungsgedöns heißt irgendwo im Kreis dreht
<mpathy> Ich mach kurz nen Neustart um euch das als Screenshot zu präsentieren
<mpathy> Hi da bin ich wieder.. Die Fehlermeldung in Unity im genauen Wortlaut..
<mpathy> Ungültiger Problemberich - Der Bericht gehört zu einem Programm welches nicht mehr installiert ist (/usr/bin/qsh)
<mpathy> Bei jedem Start. Kann man da nichts machen? Das ist doch ne reine Slapstick-Fehlermeldung :)
<sdx23> mpathy: das gehört zu gridengine-client. Warum auch immer der beim "Start" (du meinst sicher ehr beim Login) gestartet wird, das dürfte kein default sein.
<mpathy> sdx23: Du hast vermutlich qsh in die Konsole eingetippt (gefährlich einfach was einzutippen) und hast die Info bzgl. gridengine gekriegt. Nein, das war in dem Fall ein Programm aus einem anderen Paket namens qtile.
<mpathy> sdx23: Und das ist wie schon gesagt wieder - für meine Begriffe - ordnungsgemäß deinstalliert.
<mpathy> sdx23: Das Paket selber hat keine installations und deinstallationsskripts sondern deinstallatiert und installiert einfach nur die entsprechenden Dateien - die auch wieder alle deinstalliert wurden (habe ich geprüft)
<molnitza> Jemand hier der mir mit Apache helfen kann? Ich habe Probleme mit Namebased Subdomains. Und zwar ist es so, dass der Eintrag ServerName xyz.exmple.com keinerlei Auswirkung hat und ich die Seite stattdessen auch unter example.com oder abc.example.com aufrufen kann.
<mpathy> molnitza: Ist für meine Begriffe jetzt irgendwie kein spezifisches Ubuntu-Thema sondern was für den Apache-Channel ;)
<sdx23> mpathy: nein, ich kenne qsh/gridengine. Und entsprechend Paketquellen gibt's das nur dort. Dein Paket war wohl aus einer Fremdquelle, da kann's schonmal passieren, dass die schrottig sind. Entsprechenden Maintainer fragen.
<mpathy> sdx23: Inwiefern kann ein Paket, das wenn man in es reinguckt, keine eigenen Skripte benutzt sondern nur Dateien ablegt, welche bei der Deinstallation wieder entfernt wurden, und während des normalen Betriebes eigentlich nicht mit Rootrechten arbeitet etwas kaputt machen?
<sdx23> mpathy: kA, ich hab' das Paket nicht gesehen. Dass es das kann, zeigt dein Problem dir doch.
<mpathy> sdx23: Inwiefern zeigt es das? Wart ich zeigs dir: https://launchpad.net/~tycho-s/+archive/ppa/+packages
<kubine> Title: Packages in “Tycho's PPA” : Tycho's PPA : Tycho Andersen (at launchpad.net)
<k1l> mpathy: den fehler den du bekommst, kommt doch von einem schlchten paket
<k1l> mpathy: wende dich bitte an den PPA betreuer
<mpathy> Wenn du reinguckst sind nur die Dateien drin, die dann dort abgelegt werden und nach dem Deinstallieren wieder entfernt wurden.
<mpathy> http://www7.pic-upload.de/17.03.13/emca53yq97e.png
<k1l> mpathy: beim deinstallieren scheint wohl eben nicht alles sauber gegangen zu sein. sonst käm doch kein fehler
<mpathy> k1l: Mir ist jetzt nicht ersichtlich das das eine Fehlermeldung bzgl. des Deinstallierens ist :D
<mpathy> k1l: Das bekomme ich normalerweise beim Deinstallieren direkt in der Konsole angezeigt und weiß was Sache ist. Das war in den 10 Jahren wo ich mit Debian und dann Ubuntu arbeite nie anders
<mpathy> k1l: Das er mir ein Programm mit Erfolgsmeldung korrekt deinstalliert und dann sagt nein äh doch nicht, das wäre mir jetzt neu
<k1l> mpathy: das paket scheint nicht sauber zu sein und hat was übrig gelassen oder was kaputt zurüclgelassen, sodass du jetzt beim starten den fehler bekommst
<k1l> der wird was gestartet was aber irgendwie mit was zusammenhängt was nicht mehr installiert ist
<mpathy> k1l: Okay und was könnte das sein wenn das eines dieser einfachstmöglichsten Pakete a la dateien dorthin schieben und das wars
<mpathy> k1l: Aber ich habe natürlich anhand der Dateiliste das Paketes alles überprüft und keine Datei des Paketes wurde zurückgelassen
<mpathy> Für mich hängt Apport in ner Schleife mit Slapstick-Charakter. Vor allem keines der Dateien in /var/log irgend nen Fehler anzeigt nicht mal die Apport Logs die ja die grafischen Fehleranzeigen handeln
<mpathy> Was aber dazu kommt, scheint dies das System beim Starten zu blocken.. Das System war immer direkt da jetzt braucht es plötzlich einige Sekunden länger bis es da ist. Einziger Unterschied zu sonst: Diese Fehlermeldung
<mpathy> k1l: Sehen die dort genauso - "if it's what they say, the installation will throw an error/warning/ask you to force it, and the removal might throw another one" - tut es aber nicht
<k1l> ich kenne qtile oder qsh nicht. aber das PPA paket scheint da was verbogen zu haben
<k1l> jedenfalls würde ich die schuld nicht bei apport suchen. sondern bei dem paket aus den fremdquellen
<mpathy> Das hatte ich geahnt das das kommt wenn ich PPA schreibe :) Kennst du dich mit Debian-Paketen aus?
<mpathy> Ich installier das Paket wieder, akzeptiere die Fehlermeldung und deinstalliere es wieder.. Wieder mal ein glorreicher Tag für Unity :D
<nomike> hi
<nomike> Ich betreue drei Workstations mit Ubuntu 12.10. Wir haben einen Netzwrkdrucker ("HP LaserJet 4350n") der auf allen dreien im Cups configuriert ist (mit dem GUI Teil in den Systemsettings).
<nomike> Das Problem ist nun, dass jedes mal wenn ich zB im Firefox etwas drucken will, der Druckvorgang erfolgreich läuft, aber plötzlich in "/tmp/" zehntausende Symlinks auf "/etc/cups/ppd/Hewlett-Packard-hp-LaserJet-4350.ppd" angelegt werden die alle dem Namensschema "514650[0-9,a-f]{7}" folgen.
<nomike> Das geht dann solange bis keine Inodes mehr frei sind.
<ppq> autsch :)
<nomike> Wenn ich mit "find . -name '514650*' -delete" diese symlinks lösche, werden sofort wieder neue angelegt. Ich habe dann mit "top" gesehen dass ein Prozess namens "scp-dbus-servic" (ich schätze mal da wurde ein "e" abgeschnitten) viel CPU braucht. Als ich den dann gekillt hab, wurden auch keine Symlinks mehr angelegt.
<nomike> Und das lässt sich jedes mal reproduzieren.
<nomike> Neu aufsetzen hab ich schon probiert.
<nomike> Ich find leider über Google nicht was dieses "scp-dbus-service" sein soll. Sagt der name irgend wem was?
<ppq> das gehört zu system-config-printer
<ppq> es wäre wohl das beste, einen bug dagegen zu filen
<nomike> bin ich eh schon dabei
<nomike> aber das ist sehr strange und auch sehr blöd weil jedes mal wenn wer was druckt ist nachher der Client nicht mehr benutzbar.
#ubuntu-de 2014-03-10
<Van_Zan> Moin
<LupusE> g'morgen
<bariho> Ich muss ein formular von meiner gemeinde ausfüllen, ein .docx. das formular hat checkboxen, die kann ich in libre office nicht anklicken. gibts in ubuntu andere software, die damit klar kommt?
<stevieh> evtl. softmaker office?
<stevieh> und gemeinden mit .docx formularen sollte man schnell wieder verlassen.
<tuorwork> Hi, ich habe das lenovo T520 (thinkpad). Ich wuerde gerne meinen Displayport verwenden. (zur Zeit verwende ich den VGA) (ich verwende es viel mit einem externen Monitor); Wenn ich im BIOS auf die Nvidia Graphikkarte umstelle bootet mein laptop nicht mehr komplet. Also bleibt irgendwo haengen..
<tuorwork> Woran koennte das liegen?
<ppq> tuorwork, hast du mal einen blick in die /var/log/Xorg.0.log geworfen?
<tuorwork> ppq: nope. mach ich. (kenn mich noch nicht so aus wann ich wo schauen muss..)
<ppq> tuorwork, den nvidia-treiber hast du installiert, nehme ich an? über diesen dialog: http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/33/02/jockey_nvidia.png
<ppq> bzw über "Systemeinstellungen -> Software-Paketquellen -> Zusätzliche Treiber" wenn du eine neuere ubuntuversion nutzt
<tuorwork> ppq: nein. 
<ppq> tuorwork, dann mach das mal
<ppq> tuorwork, wenn du keine grafische oberfläche hast, geht das so: booten, strg+alt+f2, einloggen, sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings && sudo reboot
<tuorwork> ppq: hm, ist kein ubuntu. debian 7.. sorry bin wohl im falschen channel.
<ppq> in der tat
<ppq> unter debian ist alles anders, frag besser in einem debian-channel
<tuorwork> ppq: aber danke. werde mal nvidia settings mit allen abhaengigkeiten installieren und sonst den anderen channel plagen. ;)
<tuorwork> ppq: yep thx.
<Van_Zan> Mal ne Frage so nebenbei, funktionieren eig die ganzen Terminalbefehle auch bei Android 
<tuorwork> teils
<LetoThe2nd> Van_Zan: kann man so nicht pauschal beantworten, da "die ganzen Terminalbefehle" ja teilweise eingebaut sind, teilweise eben installierte programme sind.
<TheInfinity> Van_Zan: nein. nur einige wenige, da fehlt recht viel GNU vom GNU/Linux
<LetoThe2nd> ls zum beispiel wird gehen.
<LetoThe2nd> git wird vermutlich nicht gehen.
<TheInfinity> ifconfig gibt nix aus, /etc/i* gibts gar nicht, ... ;)
<stevieh> aber man kann eine busybox installieren, da geht dann plötzlich ziemlich viel.
<stevieh> aber das ist alles sowas von offtopic
<k1l> Van_Zan: zu fragen zu android und wie und was man dort im terminal machen kann fragst du am besten die spezialisten in ##android-de
<NikP> Tach. Ich benutze Ubuntu 12.04 Server als System für meine Uralt-Gurke, um daraus ein Webradio zu machen. Klappt alles super (Sound Blaster 16, 255 MHz CPU, 512MB RAM :D) Leider habe ich eine sehr niedrige Bildschirmauflösung. (Monitor kann höchstens 1024x768) Nur 80x30 Bildschirmzeilen und uralte DOS-Schriftart. Auf Ubuntu 13.04 auf meinem neuen PC habe ich dagegen die volle Auflösung von 1366x768 und
<NikP> eine "modernere" Schriftart. Woran kann das liegen?
<stevieh> NikP: du meinst im Console Mode?
<dasjoe> NikP, ich verstehe deine Frage nicht. Dein alter Rechner mit Ubuntu 12.04 als Server-Installation booted nicht in eine grafische Oberfläche, dein neuer Rechner lädt aber eine grafische Oberfläche. Deine Frage ist jetzt was? :)
<NikP> Nein, ich meine natürlich, dass ich mich auf meinem neuen Rechner auch auf TTY1 anmelde. Nix X-Server ;)
<LetoThe2nd> vmtl. macht 12.04 einfach noch kein KMS mit entsprechender konsole drauf, sondern ganz ordinäres framebuffer-tty
<NikP> stevieh: Jup.
<NikP> Leider passt dann auf dem Server nicht gerade viel auf'n Monitor.
<stevieh> dann hör auf das, was Leto sagt. Aber es ist auch nicht verboten, ein kleines X zu starten, wenn es schöner sein soll...
<NikP> Tja, muss ich dann halt noch mal gucken.
<stevieh> da würde ich mir keinen abbrechen.
<LetoThe2nd> NikP: du kannst dir mal den vga-parameter beim booten angucken, respektive danach googlen. aber ansonsten halt einfach xterm in nem minimal x oder so hochfahren.
<stevieh> Entweder reichen die 80*25 oder man nimmt SSH oder man startet X
<stevieh> dann kann man auch schöne bunte playlisten und statusse für das Webradio anzeigen.
<LetoThe2nd> wie hiess das ding noch gleich. *denk*
<dasjoe> Oder man nimmt einfach 'ne andere Schriftart in der Konsole
<NikP> LetoThe2nd: Die VGA-Parameter habe ich schon auf 1024x768 eingestellt, aber es will partout nicht. Dann benutz ich halt X.
<LetoThe2nd> dasjoe: haut in die selbe kerbe wie das vga=xxx
<jokrebel_> vielleicht liegt es ja daran, dass der (auch alte?) Monitor nicht mehr kann?
<dasjoe> LetoThe2nd, ja, ungefähr :) Auf jeden Fall besser als mit X rumraffeln
<stevieh> jeder gute server sollte X am laufen haben.
<LetoThe2nd> genau das wars: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Displaymanager#Alternativen
<kubine> Title: Displaymanager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> dazu xterm, fertig
<stevieh> gar kein dm und ab dafür...
<LetoThe2nd> klar, gibt ungefähr zig möglichkeiten
<NikP> Naja, ich werd mal ein Paar DMs mal eusprobieren. Danke für eure Hilfe!
<NikP> Achja, wenn ich den PC mit "sudo shutdown -P now" herunterfahre, hält das System an, aber schaltet sich nicht ab. Nur die Festplatte geht dann aus. Weiß jemand, woran das liegen kann?
<stevieh> acpi bzw. apm support, wenn es ne ganz alte möhre ist.
<stevieh> in der ecke schauen.
<NikP> Auf jeden Fall unterstützt das Mainboard (ASUS P2L97) ACPI oder so und wenn ich z.B. in GRUB halt eingebe, schaltet sich alles ab
<NikP> APM funktioniert ja auch super. Früher lief auf der Kiste mal FreeDOS, und dort konnte ich über einen Befehl auch das komplette System abschalten.
<stevieh> na, dann wirst du dem modernen OS beibringen müssen, wieder APM zu sprechen...
<tiptap> hallo zusammen. ich hab nach einem neustart meines ubuntu-servers bei owncloud folgende fehlermeldung: "[2002] SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] No such file or directory" und weiß leider nicht woran es hakt. :/
<bekks> Es werden Daten vermisst für den erfolgreichen DB start.
<tiptap> ich hab die installation sauber dokumentiert, wenn das hilft werd ich die gerne mal in pastebin stellen.
<PBeck> tiptap: wann passiert der fehler?
<tiptap> nachdem ich den server neustarte.
<PBeck> tiptap: gibts mehr output?
<bekks> Welche DB verwendest Du, mysql?
<tiptap> ja, ich verwende mysql.
<bekks> Was sagen die mysql logs?
<PBeck> http://prattski.com/2010/08/05/magento-install-mysql-error-sqlstatehy000-2002-no-such-file-or-directory/ 
<PBeck> kann wohl auch ein rechte problem sein,
<tiptap> mom.
<tiptap> sry, hat grad gedauert.
<tiptap> http://pastebin.com/5qTpsSde
<kubine> Title: owncloud-problem?? :/ - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Was steht in den mysql logs?
<tiptap> mh, ich habs gerade noch mal extra überprüft: die logfiles sind leer.
<tiptap> /var/log/mysql.err - MySQL Error log file
<tiptap> "/var/log/mysql.log - MySQL log file"
<bekks> Jetzt müssten wir noch die Pastebin URLs bekommen :)
<tiptap> http://pastebin.com/5qTpsSde
<kubine> Title: owncloud-problem?? :/ - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Das ist der Pastebin der leider genau nicht hilft.
<tiptap> (hatte ich gerade doch schon obern geschrieben.^^)
<bekks> Daher fragte ich nach den Logs.
<bekks> Prüf mal nach, ob ein mysqld läuft. Wenn nicht, starte mal einen im Vordergrund, manuell.
<tiptap> die logs sind wie gesagt leer. inhalt=""
<tiptap> mom.
<tiptap> sudo service mysql status .... mysql start/running, process 968. läuft also.
<bekks> Nein. Nicht so. :)
<bekks> ps -ef | grep mysqld bitte :)
<tiptap> mysql      968     1  0 21:25 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/mysqld
<bekks> dann sollte ein "sudo lsof -i" auch etwas von mysql erzählen, oder?
<tiptap> benutzername    1100   885  0 21:26 pts/1    00:00:00 grep --color=auto mysqld
<bekks> Dann kannst du den mysqld auch abschiessen, der ist schon tot.
<tiptap> erzählt ne menge, was is von interesse`?
<bekks> Hast du gerade etwa nur eine Zeile pasted, obwohl die Ausgabe deutlich länger war/ist?
<tiptap> nein, oben bei "ps -ef | grep mysqld" waren das nur 2 zeilen.
<tiptap> nur hierzu "sudo lsof -i" hab ich noch nix geschrieben.
<bekks> Könntest du bitte folgende Ausgaben in einen Pastebin packen? "lsb_release -a; sudo ps -ef | grep mysql; sudo lsof -i;" :)
<tiptap> hier: http://pastebin.com/RQ8PtZ28
<kubine> Title: No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description: Ubuntu 12 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> tiptap: Dann stop den mysqld doch mal komplett und starte ihn mal so: "sudo mysqld --verbose" -- und schau dann mal ins error log.
<tiptap> sudo service mysql status .... mysql stop/waiting.
<tiptap> sudo mysqld --verbose .... [Warning] Using unique option prefix key_buffer instead of key_buffer_size is deprecated and will be removed in a future release. Please use the full name instead.
<bekks> Und was steht im error log?
<tiptap> angeblich steht da immer noch nix drin, mom ich überprüf mal was.
<tiptap> sudo cat /var/log/mysql.err +++ sudo cat /var/log/mysql.log .... inhalt="".
<tiptap> sieht so aus als ständ da wirklich nix drin.
<tiptap> mh, sieht wohl nicht so leicht aus. ich hab mir auch schon hin und her gedanken gemacht und bin auch öfters auf snapshots zurückgefallen.... aber der fehler reproduziert sich.
<tiptap> hab ich denn beim install irgendwas nicht/zuviel/falsch gemacht? http://pastebin.com/5qTpsSde
<kubine> Title: owncloud-problem?? :/ - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Robert_Zenz> tiptap, was genau ist denn das Problem?
<tiptap> hallo zusammen. ich hab nach einem neustart meines ubuntu-servers bei owncloud folgende fehlermeldung: "[2002] SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] No such file or directory" und weiß leider nicht woran es hakt.
<tiptap> ich weiß nur, das es bei ubuntu_V10.04 noch kein problem war, da lief das auch noch nicht über die paketverwaltung .... aber ehrlich gesagt bin ich froh das es inzwischen darüber geht. das updaten wird sonst zur aufgabe. :(
<Robert_Zenz> tiptap, kann ich mal die mysql config in einem PasteBin haben.
<tiptap> ABER: bisher funzt es ja nicht.
<tiptap> du meinst die logs oder?
<Robert_Zenz> tiptap, nein, ich mein die config datei, mysql.cnf.
<tiptap> du meinst my.cnf, richtig?
<Robert_Zenz> tiptap, japp.
<tiptap> hier: http://pastebin.com/KcggWn13
<kubine> Title: Spam Detection For Paste ID: KcggWn13 (at pastebin.com)
<tiptap> (btw -- der server is jedenfalls neu aufgesetzt, bin grade am migrieren. :|)
<Robert_Zenz> tiptap, verfizier bitte das die folgenden Verzeichnisse existieren und auch vom MySQL Server beschrieben werden koennen:
<Robert_Zenz> tiptap, /var/run/mysqld , /var/lib/mysqld/ und /var/log/mysql/
<tiptap> okay, mach ich.... schreib mir's am besten mit syntax. (bei meinem glück verzettel ich mich noch.)
<bekks> ls -lha :)
<tiptap> ls -lha /var/run/mysqld
<tiptap> total 4.0K
<tiptap> drwxr-xr-x  2 mysql root   80 Mar 10 21:46 .
<tiptap> drwxr-xr-x 13 root  root  480 Mar 10 21:48 ..
<tiptap> -rw-rw----  1 mysql mysql   5 Mar 10 21:46 mysqld.pid
<tiptap> srwxrwxrwx  1 mysql mysql   0 Mar 10 21:46 mysqld.sock
<tiptap> sry.
<tiptap> ls -lha /var/lib/mysqld/
<tiptap> ls: cannot access /var/lib/mysqld/: No such file or directory
<bekks> Ohne DB files keine DB. :)
<Robert_Zenz> tiptap, gern geschehen.
<tiptap> ls -lha /var/log/mysql/
<tiptap> ls: cannot open directory /var/log/mysql/: Permission denied
<tiptap> Robertz_Zenz, dann mußte mir aber bitte mal etwas erklären. *oh man*
<Robert_Zenz> tiptap, was denn?
<tiptap> Robertz_Zenz, wirf mal hiern nen blick rein: http://pastebin.com/5qTpsSde .... genauer: http://pastebin.com/RrGAAxs0 .... 
<kubine> Title: owncloud-problem?? :/ - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<tiptap> .... ich hab da doch welche angelegt.
<Robert_Zenz> tiptap, MySQL erzeugt Datenbanken fuer dich, es erzeugt nicht das Stamm-Verzeichnis fuer die Datenbanken.
<Robert_Zenz> tiptap, Wenn das anlegen erfolgreich war und du darauf zugreifen kannst, ist MySQL auf irgendeinen Standard-Wert zurueck gefallen.
<Robert_Zenz> tiptap, sprich du solltest kontrollieren wo deine Daten gerade sind.,
<tiptap> mit anderen worte die datenbanken liegen nicht in dem verzeichnis in dem  sie eigendlich liegen sollten, hab ich das richtig verstanden?
<bekks> tiptap: das musst du prüfen.
<tiptap> (ich kann nur soviel sagen: onwcloud ließ sich starten und erst nach einem serverneustart trat das problem auf, der neustart war aber von meiner seite aus zum testen.)
<bekks> Hast du geprüft wo die Daten nun liegen?
<tiptap> irgendwie verzettel ich mich, normalerweise doch mit find .... mysql sind doch keine systemdateien die eventuell nicht angezeigt würden.
<bekks> mysqld --print-defaults
<bekks> Das sagt Dir, wo mysql den Kram angelegt hätte.
<bekks> Da es das datadir nicht gibt, schau in /tmp/ nach
<bekks> Da /tmp beim Neustart geleert wird, ist auch klar, warum die Meldung nur nach einem Neustart auftritt.
<tiptap> hier: http://pastebin.com/XpztmdVB
<kubine> Title: mysqld --print-defaults mysqld would have been started with the following argum - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Schick, der mysqld wirft das datadir komplett raus, wenn es nicht da ist :)
<tiptap> ls /var/lib/mysql/owncloud .... http://pastebin.com/HVnETZsr
<kubine> Title: sudo ls /var/lib/mysql/owncloud db.opt oc_files_vers - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<tiptap> und nun?
<tiptap> muß ich jetzt erst mal ein extra verzeichnis dafür anlegen?
<bekks> tiptap: Du musst selbstverständlich das datadir anlegen wenn es nicht existiert.
<bekks> Und /var/lib/mysql und /var/lib/mysqld sind schon ein Unterschied ;)
<tiptap> mh, wieso .... mom.
<tiptap> "/var/lib/mysqld das "d" steht doch für demon.
<tiptap> mich verwirrt das irgendwie, bei ubuntu 10.04 hatte ich da keine probleme. :/
#ubuntu-de 2014-03-11
<tiptap> erst mal danke, ich versuch dann mal morgen was.
<tiptap> gn8.
<LupusE> g'morgen
<leszek> hi
<_moep_> wie scripte ich mir in Bash nen script, welches rar x *.rar und falls kein error kommt, dann die die rar files löscht
<leszek> _moep_: mit for und if 
<geser> ungetestet: for i in *.rar; do rar x "$i"; done && (echo "Entpacken erfolgreich"; rm *.rar) || echo "Fehler beim entpacken."
<_moep_> geser: danke das teste ich mal^^
<geser> ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob die for-Schleife rechtzeitig abbricht
<geser> ansonsten noch etwas if und break und Variablen drumherum
<geser> weiterhin ungetestet: RET=0; for i in *.rar; if ! rar x "$i"; then RET=1; break; fi; done; if [ $RET = 0 ]; then echo "Entpacken erfolgreich"; rm *.rar; else echo "Fehler beim entpacken."; fi
<dakira> moin. habe ein etwas komplexeres setup (macopro mit triple-boot/refit) und will Ubuntu neu installieren, weil ich von 32 auf 64bit umsteigen will.
<dakira> MacPro meinte ich.
<dakira> Ich habe alles soweit vorbereitet, aber in meiner Erinnerung habe ich GRUB damals nicht einfach auf /dev/sda installieren können. Die Frage: Wie finde ich heraus, wo GRUB aktuell installiert ist?
<Walter88> Huhu! Ich hab hier nen Torrent-Download laufen, der wird einfach nicht fertig
<Walter88> kurz vorm Ende springt er immer wieder ein paar MB ZURÜCK!? (Transmission) Was kann das bloß sein? Festplattenschaden?
 * LetoThe2nd würde eher nen sabotierten torrent vermuten.
<ppq> nein. wenn ein geladener chunk als fehlerhaft erkannt wird (prüfsumme), wird er verworfen
<ppq> sowas in der art wirds vermutlich sein
<Walter88> was ist ein sabotierter Torrent?!
<LetoThe2nd> einer, mit dem man ips fischt, z.b.
<Walter88> aber ich habs ja extra so eingestellt, dass ich nix hochlade
<LetoThe2nd> oder künstlich verlangsamt (was ja bei dir offensichtlich gut funktioniert)
<LowoJ_> das kommt davon, wenn man rechtsrock saugt.
<LowoJ_> und ich glaube, Walter, du hast nicht verstanden, was Torrent für einen Sinn hat ^^
<LetoThe2nd> vielleicht sabotiert dich auch der tracker, weil du versuchst zu betrügen ("ich habs extra so eingestellt")
<LetoThe2nd> was weiss ich was ihr warez-leute da so an hobbies und bastelmöglichkeiten habt ;)
<Walter88> also ihr habt keine Vorstellung, wie man konkret rausfinden kann, woran es liegt.
<LetoThe2nd> nö, und auch kein interesse.
<LetoThe2nd> ausser halt den üblichen wegen. logs, screenshots, etc, bugreport an deinen trackerbetreiber.
<Walter88> Hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn sich hier in den letzten paar Monaten irgend etwas verbessert hätte
<LetoThe2nd> hrhrhr
<ppq> tzz
<DieEnte> nabend. ubuntu
<DieEnte> ich hätt da mal ne frage: ich bin im moment dabei, meinen (zugegeben veralteten) zugang zum vpn der uni (openvpn) wieder zu konfigurieren. jetzt steh ich wie der ochs vorm berg: ich soll verschiedene zertifikate auswählen (bsp: name.crt). ich hab die dateien aber nur als name.ocrt. 
<DieEnte> demzufolge kann ich die durch die auswahlmaske nicht anwählen.... vorschläge?
<noxs> haenge hier in einer dpkg schleife fest. bei einem system ist /boot voll gelaufen und nach befreien funktioniert nun aber kein upgrade mehr: linux-server hängt ab von linux-image-server (= 3.2.0.59.70); aber: Version von linux-image-server auf dem System ist 3.2.0.60.71. hat jemand ne idee? danke
<noxs>  apt-get -f install erzeugt obige meldung
<jokrebel_> noxs: Zeig doch mal alles in nem NoPaste. vorher ein apt-get update auch mit dabei, bitte.
<tiptap> hi@ll. mysql fehlen verzeichnisstrukturen, die ich ergänzt hab. (sudo mkdir /var/run/mysqld +++ sudo mkdir /var/lib/mysqld), hab rechte vergeben (sudo chmod -cR 0700 /var/run/mysqld +++ sudo chmod -cR 0700 /var/lib/mysqld) und auch besitzrechte eingeräumt (sudo chown -cR mysql:mysql /var/run/mysqld +++ sudo chown -cR mysql:mysql /var/lib/mysqld). ABER: irgendwie reicht das nicht aus. sind...
<tiptap> ...höhere rechte notwendig?
<jokrebel_> Das Wiki zu Mysql kennst Du bereits? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MySQL
<kubine> Title: MySQL › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tiptap> es geht an dieser stelle um eine owncloudinstallation unter ubuntu und ich versuche den fehler zu finden.
<tiptap> jokrebel_, ja kenn ich. hab ich auch schon ein paar hilfreiche infos rausgezogen.
<tiptap> ich weiß auch ehrlich gesagt nich, ob das problem sich damit beheben läßt.
<PBeck> tiptap: fehlermeldungen seit gestern?
<jokrebel_> wieso musstest Du denn da händisch Verzeichnisse anlegen. Das alein erscheint mir schon mal merkwürdig.
<jokrebel_> +l
<PBeck> jokrebel_: jokrebel_ er hat owncloud installiert und neugestartet und jetzt gibt mysql beim starten fehler, wieso auch immer.
<tiptap> ja genau.
<PBeck> tiptap: welche fehler kommen den nun?
<jokrebel_> wer ist er? Owncloud installiert sich vermutlich nicht von alleine.
<tiptap>  Fehler MySQL Benutzername und/oder Passwort ungültig Sie müssen entweder ein existierendes Benutzerkonto oder das Administratoren-Konto angeben.
<jokrebel_> dann tu das
<PBeck> tiptap: ist owncloud schon gelaufen?
<tiptap> ja, bis ich dann den server neu gestartet hab.
<tiptap> (seitdem fall ich immer zurück auf den davorliegenden snapshot.)
<PBeck> auf welchen snapshot?
<Rochvellon> hast du jetzt nochmal OC neu aufgesetzt und bei der installation die neuen daten vom mysql eingetragen?
<tiptap> ich hab einen snapshot angelegt, bevor ich angefangen hab mit der owncloudinstallation.
<PBeck> von was?
<tiptap> snapshot vom server.
<PBeck> ?
<tiptap> das sind meine schritte: http://pastebin.com/5qTpsSde
<kubine> Title: owncloud-problem?? :/ - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<PBeck> tiptap: von was hast du einen snapshot? wie kann man auf einen snapshot zurückfallen?
<tiptap> (ubuntuServer_V12.04LTS)
<tiptap> (ich hab den snapshot selber erstellt.)
<tiptap> kann es denn an fehlenden verzeichnisrechten fehlen?
<tiptap> hallo zusammen. ich hab nach einem neustart meines ubuntu-servers bei owncloud folgende fehlermeldung: "[2002] SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] No such file or directory" und weiß leider nicht woran es hakt.
<margareta> hallo , ich hab einen hp drucker (hp deskjet 3520 ) angeschlossen über usb , er wird auch richtig erkannt wenn ich auf drucken drücken oder bei den druckereinstellungen aber er druckt einfach nicht 
<margareta> bs ist ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<k1l_> margareta: hast du das hp ding installiert? bei mir wollte der laserjet auch erst danach drucken
<k1l_> hplip
<jokrebel_> margareta: Ging er denn unter anteren Betreibssystemen? Vielleicht ist er ja einfach defekt? Kommen Fehlermeldungen?
<margareta> was soll ich denn installieren , es ist nur ein win/mac cd dabei 
<jokrebel_> *anderne
<margareta> nein keine fehlermeldungen und der druck bleibt auch nicht in der wartestange stehn
<jokrebel_> margareta: Aus den Ubuntuquellen
<k1l_> margareta: hp bietet prop. treiber an
<k1l_> !hplip > margareta 
<kubine> margareta: Informationen zu HPLIP finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/HPLIP
<jokrebel_> margareta: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/HPLIP
<kubine> Title: HPLIP › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> margareta: und daran, dass die hersteller keine cds für linux beilegen solltest du dich gewöhnen :)  aber ein blick in das paketsystem von ubuntu lohnt immer
<jokrebel_> sudo apt-get install hplip
<margareta> ich probier mal 
<margareta> funktioniert auch nicht , ich hab das HPLIP installiert aber wenn ich das configurieren will findet er auf seite 2 kein ans usb angeschlossenes gerät , unter systemeinstellungen / drucker wird er aber richtig erkannt 
<ring0> hast du den alten drucker gelöscht und ihn anschließend über über hp-setup hinzugefügt?
<margareta> system und drucker ganz neu , ich hab in nem forum was gefunden der hat genau das selbe problem was er mit einer neuerlichen hplip installation lösen  konnte
<margareta> ich werd die hp toolbox löschen und noch mal installieren , gibts ja nicht 
<margareta> soll ich den drucker eigentlich vorher hinzufügen bevor ich das hplib setup starte 
<ring0> nein
#ubuntu-de 2014-03-12
<Kotzmeister> Morgen 
<Kotzmeister> Ich brauche mal bitte hilfe: Ich versuche mir JAVA zu installieren damit ich ein tool nutzen kann , habe mir das jre-7u51-linux-x64.rpm packet runter geladen! aber immer wenn ich es versuche zu installieren mit : sudo apt-get install jre-7u51-linux-x64.rpm bekomme ich eine meldung das er das Packet nicht finden kann!
<stevieh> rpm ist kein deb
<LetoThe2nd> Kotzmeister: a) apt-get ist eh das völlig falsche tool b) rpm ist das flasche paketformat c) da gibts ne tolle anleitung im wiki, schon gelesen?!?
<stevieh> brauchst du echtes Oracle Java?
<Kotzmeister> ich glaube ja immer wenn ich ein tool starten will was ich mir besorgt habe bekomme ich diese meldung; 
<LetoThe2nd> Kotzmeister: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java
<kubine> Title: Java › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh> aber höre auf leto
<LetoThe2nd> alles da, respektive da verlinkt
<Kotzmeister> http://s1.directupload.net/images/140312/nojov4x5.png
<LetoThe2nd> *brüllwech*
<stevieh> da muss man auch erst zweimal hinschauen.
<LetoThe2nd> ein windows-jar  in nem exe wrapper in wine
<LetoThe2nd> geh mit gott, aber geh
<LetoThe2nd> mit so was will ich nix zu tun haben
<LupusE> g'morgen
<stevieh> *lol*
<LetoThe2nd> Kotzmeister: kleiner tip: das ist auch kein problem das dein ubuntu, oder eine installation darin lösen kann.
<MrHeisenberg> hallo, hab eine frage zu openvpn. muss ich irgendwas beachten wenn ich meinen server auf ipv6 lauschen lassen will?
<BlueFox> :)hallo
<Inge> Huhu! Mit einem Mal haben alle Webseiten im Firefox keine Hintergrundfarben mehr (weiss) hat das irgendwas auf sich?
<TheInfinity> Inge: werbeblocker / custom.css
<Inge> TheInfinity, je nun, da hab ich aber doch seit äonen nix verändert, wieso sind JETZT auf einmal die Farben weg? Und auch bei Wikipedia und dergleichen wos gar keine Ads zu blocken gibt?
<TheInfinity> Inge: dein adblocker aktualisiert sich ohne dein zutun um hintergrund (wenn du einen hast). deaktiviere mal alle plugins und schaue dann nochmal.
<Inge> TheInfinity, hat nix gebracht.
<TheInfinity> Inge: neu gestartet hast du?
<TheInfinity> also firefox neu gestartet.
<Inge> Aaahh
<Inge> ich hab versehentlich in der PrefBar die Farben weggeclickt
<Inge> mw)
<TheInfinity> ... plugins sind spaßig ;)
<indalito> hallo leute. kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich in evolution den zeilenumbruch aus den mails bekomme? ich finde einfach keine option dafuer. danke.
<dakira> welcher #ubuntu-* channel ist der richtige für packaging fragen?
<jokrebel> dakira: Was verstehst Du da drunter?
<jokrebel> toll - ganze 2 Minuten :/
<doev> vor ca. zwei Monaten hatte ich Probleme mit einem Paket "libstxxl-dev 1.3.1-1". Jetzt verhindert es schon wieder die Installation eines anderen Paketes: Fehlermeldung "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6-dev-i386_2.15-0ubuntu10.5_amd64.deb: Versuch, »/usr/include/bits« zu überschreiben, welches auch in Paket libstxxl-dev 1.3.1-1 ist"
<doev> Ich glaube wenn ich es diemal nicht löse, kann ich mein System neu aufsetzen.
<doev> Das Paket libstxxl* gibt es allerdings nicht.
<doev> sorry, war noch in der falschen Ansicht.
<doev> Das Paket lässt sich aber nicht entfernen, es kommt die gleiche Fehlermeldung.
<doev> könnte es der gleiche bug sein? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/+bug/1284620
<kubine> Title: Bug #1284620 “package libc6-dev-i386 (not installed) failed to i...” : Bugs : “eglibc” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<PBeck> hi
<jokrebel> doev: Bitte mal ein NoPaste von update und dist-upgrade
<doev> jokrebel, danke. hat sich aber erledigt. libstxxl hatte drei Pakete, -dev, -doc und noch was. Einzeln deinstallieren hat funktioniert.
<doev> komischerweise konnte ich nicht alle zusammen deinstallieren.
<guest-IEKW54> Hallo, ich würde gern mit Audacity die Soundausgabe der Soundkarte aufnehmen (also das, was aus den Lautsprechern kommt). Was sind die Voraussetzungen dafür und was muss ich bei der Aufnahmequelle auswählen?
<LetoThe2nd>  guest-IEKW54 http://manual.audacityteam.org/o/man/tutorial_recording_computer_playback_on_linux.html hast du gelesen?
<kubine> Title: Tutorial - Recording Computer Playback on Linux - Audacity Manual (at manual.audacityteam.org)
<guest-IEKW54> Ja, habe ich. Nur kann ich bei der Eingabequelle (rechts neben dem Mikrofon) "pulse" nicht finden.
<LetoThe2nd> hm.
<guest-IEKW54> Okay, nun klappt es wenn ich "pulse: Front Mic:0" auswähle. Allerdings kommt der Sound der Aufnahme nun nur aus dem rechten Lautsprecher und der Subwoofer tut nichts.
<LetoThe2nd> hab gerade keine direkte idee ausser googlen, sorry
<guest-IEKW54> Leider finde ich keine passende Antwort. Das Problem besteht eigentlich darin, dass es unter Windows auf Grund irgendeines Fehlers zwar möglich ist, den Stereomix aufzunehmen, allerdings ist immer wieder ein störendes knacken zu hören. Unter Linux ist das nämlich nicht. Trotzdem danke für die Hilfe.
<LetoThe2nd> viel glück
<indalito> guten abend, leute. ist jemand hier, der sich mit dem programm "evolution" auskennt?
<_moep_> nein aber du kennst dich scheinbar gut mit metafragen aus
<dadrc> indalito, einfach fragen, was du wissen willst
<indalito> was sind metafragen?
<indalito> wenn ich eine mail schreibe, werden die zeilen immer umgebrochen. laesst sich das abstellen? ich finde keine entsprechende option.
<dadrc> Geht nicht, wollen die Entwickler nicht
<dadrc> Siehe https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Evolution/FAQ#Why_cannot_I_reset_word_wrap_setting_for_outgoing_mails_at_72_characters.3F
<kubine> Title: Apps/Evolution/FAQ - GNOME Wiki! (at wiki.gnome.org)
<indalito> dasrc: schade.  danke fuer die info.
<indalito> schoenen abend noch. :)
<Anonymer> hallo
<Anonymer> ich habe mal eine technische frage
<jokrebel> Anonymer: Einfach losfragen ;-)
<Anonymer> mein genome ubnutu 13.10 stürzt immer bei der Aktivitäten ansicht ab
<Anonymer> also es friert ein
<Anonymer> kann das a genome ubnutu liegen
<Anonymer> kann das an genome ubnutu liegen
<jokrebel> Anonymer: Was ist die Aktivitäten-Ansicht? Und wie lange hast DU gewartet? Was sagen die Kontroll-LEDs von NUM/CAPS... 
<jokrebel> Du meinst vermtulich Gnome.
<Anonymer> ja
<Anonymer> gnome
<Anonymer> die led leuchten
<jokrebel> kein Blinken? Reagieren noch auf Tastendruck?
<Anonymer> tasten reagieren nicht
<Anonymer> will immer ein fehler report versenden
<Anonymer> beim neu start
<Anonymer> jetzt noch was 
<jokrebel> Anonymer: Was steht in dem Fehlerreport drin?
<Anonymer> wenn der bildschirm eingefroren ist, geht gnome ubuntu in anderen modus und lädt was.
<jokrebel> Nochmal: Was ist die Aktivitäten-Ansicht? Und was soll der "andere Modus" sein? Und was genau heißt "ladt was"?
<Anonymer> in text modus
<Anonymer> jokrebel:http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418097/
<kubine> Title: Sytem log › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Ich stell Drei Fragen (schon das zweite Mal) dann hätt ich auch gerne 3 ausführliche Antworten darauf, bitte. (Das "wie lange gewartet" von der ersten 3fach-Frage steht auch noch aus)
<Anonymer> kubine habe ich
<jokrebel> kubine ist nur ein Bot der den Titel Deines Pasts erzählte. ;-)
<_moep_> kubine: kann viel mehr!!11 *scnr*
<Anonymer> krieg man den irgenwie ein großeren auzug der system log
<Anonymer> krieg man irgenwie ein größeren auzug der system log
<jokrebel> Anonymer: Ich denke, dass Du da ein Grafikproblem hast. Da wäre /var/log/xorg... und /home/DeinUser/.xsession-errors...
<Anonymer> http://pastebin.com/92c1uvrh
<kubine> Title: Xorg.0.log - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> Anonymer: This paste has been removed! :/
<jokrebel> Anonymer: Ich schau hier nicht im Sekundentakt ;-)
<Anonymer> jokrebel moment
<jokrebel> ...und ich hab auch eigentlich vor, jetzt ins Bett zu gehn (wenn nicht gleich was brauchbares kommt)
<Anonymer> http://pastebin.com/nCZgmtAK
<kubine> Title: Xorg.0.log - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<_moep_> ich sichere grad mit rsync (cmd ausm ubuntuwiki) was auf ne usbplatte. wenn ich das jetzt abbreche, muss ich dann noch nen parameter dran hängen? (irgendwas mit skip existing files?)
<_moep_> es tut sich atm nix mehr und share/doc brauch ich irgendwie nicht
<_moep_> ah jetzt kam für eine datei input/output error
<jokrebel> Anonymer: Ich glaub Du hast ein Problem mit dem NVidia-Treiber.
<jokrebel> _moep_: Wieso starte man Rsync wenn man das Ende nicht abwarten kann?
<Anonymer> kann ich den den ändern
<bekks> _moep_: rsync zeichnet aus, dass es einfach synchronisiert - ohne weitere Parameter.
<_moep_> bekks: ah k
<_moep_> jokrebel: weil die daten kb weise übertragen werden...
<jokrebel> Anonymer: Ich steh nur leider mit Nvidia-Karten selber auf Kriegsfuß. Viellecht hilft Dir ja das Wiki weiter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<kubine> Title: Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> _moep_: I/O error bei rsync spricht sehr für ein ernsthaftes Problem.
<_moep_> als ich irgendwann heute n8 mein ~ gedumped hab, waren das im Schnitt 16MB/s
<Anonymer> http://pastebin.com/rUAjbBUj
<kubine> Title: Sytem log - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> bekks: Er hat abgebrochen.
<Anonymer> vieleicht gibt das ja aufschluss
<Anonymer> vielleicht
<_moep_> bekks: dewegen dumpe ich ja. die platte ist vermutlich defekt. zumindest hatte ext3 beim starten immer nen fehlgeschlagenen fschk
<bekks> _moep_: benutzt du rsync oder dd? :P
<jokrebel> aber nun gute Nacht und noch viel Erfolg.
<_moep_> bekks: rsync
<_moep_> dd ist ungünstig, da ich nicht alles braucht. mir geht es vorallem um configs
<Anonymer> ich geh auch
<_moep_> n8
<_moep_> 9:55h bisher und hab ganze 4,1G/15
<bekks> Ja,, die Platte ist hin.
<bekks> Dein dmesg dürfte voller Fehler sein.
<_moep_> gibt es sowas wie force?
<_moep_> beim löschen
<_moep_> interessanterweise ging das home schneller aber das kann ggf auch am xfs liegen
<bekks> Löschen ist shcon genug force.
<_moep_> ich brauch eigentlich nur noch die configs ausm root und ein bashscript, wo ich nur keine ahnung mehr habe, wo ich es geparkt habe
<_moep_> wo liegen überall ausführebare dateien? /usr/bin/ /usr/sbin/ und ~/bin oder ~/sbin ggf oder?
<bekks> _moep_: /lib /usr/lib /usr/share/lib ...
<bekks> Und noch an diversen anderen Stellen.
#ubuntu-de 2014-03-13
<LupusE> g'morgen
<stevieh> ich hab gerade ein ganz frisches 12.04.4 installiert, da steht der kern bei 3.11.0-15
<stevieh> mein existierender server hat auch nach einem dist-upgrade nur 3.8.0-37 ...
<stevieh> wie kommts?
<stevieh> I see... ich hab wohl mangels pae unterstützung den alten gelassen...
<stevieh> wenn ich noch wüsste, wo man das einstellt ;-)
<dadrc> Sagt mal, kann `at` nur entweder Zeit oder Tag?
<dadrc> Ich so: `at 16.03.2014 23:00`, at sagt "garbled time" :(
<dadrc> Sowohl `at 16.03.2014` und `at 23:00` funktionieren, aber kann es das echt sein?
<dadrc> Ok, dann beantworte ich mal meine eigene Frage: `at 23:00 16.03.2014` funktioniert.
<dadrc> -.-
<LetoThe2nd> \o/
<dadrc> Voll gut, muss ich updates am WE doch nicht von Hand installieren :>
<MrHeisenberg> hallo, vielleicht hat hier jemand eine idee was squid3 angeht. hier mal meine acl: http://pastebin.com/qkkQZFqs
<kubine> Title: acl manager proto cache_object acl localhost src 127.0.0.1/32 ::1 acl to_local - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<MrHeisenberg> mein problem ist, mit http_access allow all funktioniert alles einwandfrei. sobald ich aber die eigentliche config nehmen will bekomme ich zwar zugriff aufs lan, aber ins internet geht nicht
<MrHeisenberg> google.de z.b. TCP_DENIED/403
<MrHeisenberg> habs gefunden, ich sollte src statt dst für meine Netzwerke verwenden
<knightshade> Hallo
<TheMechanist> Moin
<thingamabob> hi, wie kann ich mir manpages-de anzeigen lassen?
<PBeck> man programm - wenns eine übersetzung gibt wird diese angezeigt
<PBeck> (falls die sprache auch auf deutsch gesetzt ist)
<thingamabob> nein, das system ist englisch
<thingamabob> PBeck, 
<PBeck> LANG=en_US.UTF-8 man manpage-name  <= im wiki steht folgende lösung, wenn du es nicht dauerhaft übernehmen möchtest
<PBeck> wenn du nicht alles in englisch haben möchtest, könntest du auch für man einen alias setzen, der davor LANG setzt
<PBeck> (natürlich auf deutsch ändern
<thingamabob> PBeck, danke hast du den wiki link fue rmicht bitte
<PBeck> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/man
<kubine> Title: man › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<thingamabob> danke
<|Frodo|> hallo! thema: fstab & ntfs & read-only  -> ist das hier korrekt?  ->  /dev/sdb1 /media/ms auto ro,defaults 0 0
<jokrebel_> |Frodo|: Sollte in der fstab bei ner NTFS-Partition nicht noch ein bisschen mehr stehen?
<jokrebel_> |Frodo|: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab da nach NTFS suchen ... so sollte das normal aussehn
<kubine> Title: fstab › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<pix_> Guten Abend
<pix_> Kann mir jemand bei einem bootproblem vom USB Stick weiterhelfen?
<pix_> Bin so langsam am verzweifeln
<PBeck> 1 minute und 55 sek.
#ubuntu-de 2014-03-14
<LupusE> g'morgen.
<|Frodo|> @all: moin
<passt2> wie kann ich programme mit eigenen paketquellen installieren, die (noch?) keine unterstützung für 14.04beta anbieten?
<stevieh> mindestens mal von hand installieren.
<geser> in dem du die neuste Paketquelle nimmst (also für 13.10) und hoffst, dass die Abhängigkeiten weiterhin passen
<k1l_> einfach warten bis 14.04 final ist. dann spätestens sind auch die 3rd party PPAs nachgerüstet
<passt2> ok, danke
<stevieh> jo, spätestens 12 Monate danach oder nie ;-)
<passt2> die verwendung der alten paketquelle hat zumindest für die installation funktioniert
<passt2> :)
<passt2> wie kann ich bei empathy die uhrzeit im chat anzeigen lassen?
 * LynX_FoX schaut kurz 
 * LynX_FoX und weg
<16WAA4FA4> kann ich von LTS auf LTS updaten oder muss man die versionen dazwischen auch installieren
<stevieh> smeexs: LTS nach LTS geht.
<smeexs> danke
<k1l_> aber offiziell erst wenn 14.04.1 freigegeben wird
<rapid10> hey ich habe diese meldung in meinen syslogs: dhclient: DHCPREQUEST on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67. habe iptable rules erstellt und anscheinend ist port 67 blockiert. wie kann ich den so öffnen dass diese fehlermeldung nicht mehr kommt. ich kann nämlich auch nicht mehr mit dem externen storage verbinden. danke!
<bullgard4> rapid10: Mit welchem Werkzeug hast Du ermittelt, daß Port 67 blockiert ist? Wie lautet die genaue Antwort?
<rapid10> bullgard4: ohne iptable regeln kann ich problemlos mit dem storagespace verbinden. und mit einem portscan konnte ich ermitteln dass port 67 gesperrt ist
<koegs> rapid10: womit hast du deine iptables regeln erstellt, wie sehen diese aus?
<koegs> du blockst evtl. DHCP, damit kriegt dein Interface keine IP zugewiesen
<rapid10> mit einem script, das blockiert alles außer die von mir freigegebenen ports. soll ich das script nopasten?
<koegs> blockiert das auch ausgehend alles?
<rapid10> ja ich blockiere sogar sicher den dhcp. jep der blockiert alles ausgehende und alles eingehende - außer die paar die ich freigegeben habe
<koegs> dann solltest du dein script anpasse :)
<rapid10> brauche ich lediglich die ports 67 und 68 öffnen? :)
<rapid10> oder kann ich die so öffnen dass diese ports nur intern verwendet werden dürfen?
<rapid10> $IPTABLES -A OUTPUT -m state --state NEW -p udp --dport 67 -j ACCEPT
<freshmint> hi ich würde gerne, dass zeitgeist auch meine libreoffice und gedit textfiles indiziert. ist das möglich, sodass ich bei sucheingabe in der dash auch resultate bekomme, falls der Suchbegriff innerhalb des textdokumentes steht?
<PBeck> freshmint: zeitgeist ist nur ein journal, dafür brauchst was anderes
<PBeck> freshmint: tracker scheint sich dafür anzubieten
<Heart|> mein alter laptop hier hat sata 1,5 gbps.... möchte evtl. eine ssd reinpacken, da bringt es doch rein gar nichts eine sata III platte (oder höher) zu kaufen oder?
<Heart|> aber sata 1.5 gibts ja gar nicht mehr oder :-)
<mrkramps> Heart|, ist abwärtskompatibel
<bekks> Sata 1.5 gab es nie, das wurde SATA oder SATA I genannt. Und SATA I ist viel zu langsam für eine aktuelle SSD.
<ppq> wenn der rechner seinem alter entsprechend lahm ist, wird ne ssd nicht so viel spaß bringen. lieber nen neuen laptop kaufen
<Heart|> dmesg | grep -i sata | grep 'link up'
<Heart|> [    1.004351] ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)
<Heart|> deswegen 1.5
<Heart|> 1.7ghz / 2gb ram hat der alte laptop hier... denke schon, dass ssd spürbar sein wird ggü. der platte jetzt
<Heart|> oder ist das mit sata1 wirklich nicht der rede wert?
<mrkramps> eine aktuelle hdd sollte sataI eigentlich auslasten können
<ppq> spürbar sein wird es auf jeden fall
<ppq> ist halt perlen vor die säue
<apollo13> die müssen auch was essen…
<mrkramps> naja, also so spürbar wie jede neue festplatte in dem gerät
<apollo13> nö, schon anders
<mrkramps> um nochmal eine lanze für ssd zu brechen ...
<apollo13> seektimes auf ner ssd sind ganz was anderes als auf ner hdd
<apollo13> 1.5 gbps hin oder her
<mrkramps> die ist bei einem mobilen gerät natürlich weniger anfällig für mechanische schäden, weil hat keine mechanischen bauteile
<mrkramps> Heart|, was ist denn das genau für ein laptop`
<Heart|> fujitsu lifebook e8020d
<mrkramps> oh ha, pentium M
<Loetmichel> sacht ma, kann das sein daß xubuntu 13.10 seit dem letzen update die session speichert? wie  gewöhne  ich ihm DAS denn wieder ab? 3000 fenster offen nach dem login... (übertrieben)
<Heart|> mrkramps: d.h.?
<Loetmichel> Heart|: steinalt
<mrkramps> Heart|, dass die cpu kein pae hat
<ppq> Loetmichel, einstellungen -> sitzung und startverhalten, haken bei "sitzung automatisch beim abmelden speichern" wegmachen. und dann NICHT über panel abmelden/runterfahren sondern über das menü, dank eines bugs wird die sitzung beim abmelden via panel trotzdem gespeichert
<ppq> man kann wohl noch die schreibrechte für ~/.cache/sessions/ entziehen aber schön ist das auch nicht
<Loetmichel> aha!
<Loetmichel> danke
<Loetmichel> daher
<freshmint> PBeck, hey danke für deine rückmeldung. ich habe mir tracker installiert, wie kann ich libre office files und thunderbird emails mit loggen lassen
<Loetmichel> Heart|: bei itsco.de gibts grade preiswerte gebrauchte dells für kleine mark
<Loetmichel> da bist du mit unter 200 eur dabei und hast ne kiste die deinen lappie um längen schlägt
<Loetmichel> selbst mit rotierender pladde
<Heart|> zwecks tablet und desktop pc langt der laptop eigentlich schon noch... hmm, mal in mich gehen
<Heart|> und kein pae bedeutet?
<mrkramps> Heart|, wird zumindest mit Ubuntu und aktuellen Kernels etwas problematisch, weil die ohne pae nicht laufen
<mrkramps> gibt aber natürlich andere antiv entwickelte distributionen bei denen das problem nicht besteht
<mrkramps> *aktiv
<mrkramps> bzw. entsprechende workarounds
<Heart|> 14.04 geht noch? (aktuell läuft elementaryos drauf, noch luna -> 12.04 base, iris update kommt demnächst mit 14.04 unterbau)
<mrkramps> Heart|, alles nach 12.04 (also auch 12.04.1) ist davon betroffen
<mrkramps> nicht offizielle derivate wie bodhi müssten auch in den aktuellen versionen noch funktionieren
<Loetmichel> Heart|:  http://www.itsco.de/notebooks/notebook_dell_latitude_e6400_intel_core_2_duo_p8400_2x_226ghz_i26_10341_0.htm
<kubine> Title: Dell Latitude E6400 günstig gebraucht kaufen bei ITSCO! (at www.itsco.de)
<Loetmichel> zum beispiel
<Loetmichel> da haste dann was was auch 64 bit kann und PAE
<mrkramps> Loetmichel, das wären aber EUR 100,- mehr als für eine festplatte :)
<Loetmichel> mrkramps: aber dafpür gleich wieder 2-3  jahre ruhe mit updates
<mrkramps> jau, das angebot ansich ist aber nicht schlecht
<PBeck> freshmint: ich kann dich hier nur auf den artikel von tracker verweisen => http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Tracker
<kubine> Title: Tracker › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Loetmichel> und ohne mit itsco verschwägert oder von denen bezahlt zu sein: ich hab mittlerweile 6 oder 7 laptops von denen gekauft: alle top
<PBeck> freshmint: ich nutze hier die unity dash mit zeizgeist und locate - damit gibts aber keinen inhalt (außer von den bereits geöffneten, legt zeitgeist was an)
<Loetmichel> selbst das als "b-ware, wolken im display" gekaufte T61P hat nur ein zerdrücktes gewittertierchen im lichtverteiler
<Loetmichel> und ist ansonstne  wie ausm laden
<Loetmichel> sogar der akku taugt noch
<mrkramps> Loetmichel, ok ok, haben wir jetzt alle verstanden, aber wird etwas offtopic ^^
<Loetmichel> ja, schon gut
<freshmint> PBeck, welches ubuntu 12.04
<PBeck> freshmint: ?
#ubuntu-de 2014-03-15
<LupusE> g'morgen
<langinagel> test
<k1l> durchgefallen
<Anonymer> Hallo
<Anonymer> jokrebel: ich habe mal eine frage zu mein grafik problem
<Anonymer> kann seine grafiktreiber testen
<Anonymer> kann man seine grafiktreiber testen ob das der richtige treiber ist
<k1l> Anonymer: wenn er läuft würde ich mal sagen er ist der richtige
<Anonymer> k1l
<Anonymer> nein würde ich sagen
<k1l> komm doch einfach mal mit deinem wirklichen problem und infos um die ecke, dann muss man nicht so rumraten
<Anonymer> k1l: der hintergrund ist das ich ein einfrieren habe
<bekks> BEi welchem Ubuntu, mit welchem GRafiktreiber, mit welchr Hardwar, wenn du was genau tust?
<bekks> *welcher Hardware
<Anonymer> k1l:wen ich mir die Übersicht  der öffen fenster anzeigen letzt
<Anonymer> Grafikkarte ist: Nvidia GeForce Go7300 256MB
<k1l> Anonymer: das muss ja nicht am grafiktreiber liegen. schau doch mal in die logs, ins syslog oder ins dmesg was da steht nach so einem einfrieren.
<Anonymer> Prozessor:Intel Core 2 Duo T5500
<Anonymer> muss ich mal machen wenn ich das wieder habe
<jokrebel_> Anonymer: Kann das sein, dass Du das letztens schon mal gepastet hattest?
<Anonymer> ja
<Anonymer> dienstag
<Anonymer> oder montag
<Anonymer> http://pastebin.com/B1F0BtpW
<kubine> Title: dmesg Anonymer - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Anonymer> kann man die log noch anders durchsuchen
<Anonymer> die syslog
<bekks> Andes als...?
<Anonymer> ja
<Anonymer> durchsuchen
<bekks> Anders durchsuchen als...?
<bekks> Schreivb bitte vollständige Fragen und/oder Sätze.
<bekks> *Schreib
<Anonymer> http://pastebin.com/QRpSZsHv
<kubine> Title: kern.log.1 Anonymer - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Anonymer> ich habe nachgeguckt
<Anonymer> ich hatte da einfrieren am mittwoch 12.03.14 21:00
<bekks> Und wo sieht man das in deinen Logs?
<Anonymer> bin dabei
<Anonymer> http://pastebin.com/FpJDEDE8
<kubine> Title: syslog.1 Anonymer - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Anonymer> haber erst ab 12.03.14
<Anonymer> 13.03.14
<bekks> Dann ist es ja auch nutzlos das zu pasten, oder? :)
<bekks> Wieso bist du der Meinung, dass dein Grafiktreiber schuld ist?
<Anonymer> ja
<Anonymer> das mal mal ein tipp
<Anonymer> das war mal ein tipp
<bekks> Und wieso bist du der Meinung, dass dein Grafiktreiber schuld ist? Hast du irgendwelche Hinweise oder ist das einfach nur geraten?
<Anonymer> das war in tipp hier außen ubuntu irc
<bekks> Und was ist die Antworte auf meine zweite Frage?
<Anonymer> es kann an den Grafiktreiber liegen
<bekks> HAst Du irgendwelche Hinweise oder ist das einfach nur geratenß
<Anonymer> geraten
<Anonymer> ich warte noch ob
<bekks> OK, dann lassen wir das Thema sein, bis du Hinweise darauf hast :)
<Anonymer> bekks:ich habe grade ein einfrieren gehabt
<bekks> Dann brauchen wir die Logs von dem Moment des Einfrierens. Alles nach dem Reboot danach ist uninteressant.
<Anonymer> wart
<Anonymer> moment
<Anonymer> http://pastebin.com/5mXdv9si
<kubine> Title: syslog.1 Anonymer (15.03.14,18:56) - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Anonymer> das war 18:84
<Anonymer> ich noch in raum drine
<bekks> 18:84?
<Anonymer> 18:54-18:56
<bekks> Anonymer: Was versuchst du zu sagen? Bitte schreib ganze Sätze, sonst beende ich jede Form von Support. Danke.
<Anonymer> haber ich sehe da fehlt was
<Anonymer> in der log
<bekks> Ok, du willst keine ganzen Sätze schreiben. Ich will Dich dann auch nicht supporten. Viel Glück.
<Anonymer> mir ist ist eben aufgefallen das die log nicht alles beinhaltet
<Anonymer> jetzt
<Anonymer> http://pastebin.com/dw5PGyGY
<kubine> Title: syslog.1 Anonymer neu (15.03.14,18:56) - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Flash63> Anonymer: der terminalpuffer ist für die komplette Ausgabe zu klein. Leite die Abfrage am besten direkt in eine Textdatei um oder vergrößere den Puffer
<jokrebel_> Anonymer: Ein bisschen langsamer, dafür Fehlerfrei, Vollständig und mit Satzzeichen wär toll. Die Supporter hier sind meist nicht gleich wieder raus aus dem Kanal, also keine Eile und Hektik nötig.
<Anonymer> ;-)
<Anonymer> ich wollte das das ja einschränken für euch
<Anonymer> in zeitpunkt wann das  war
<Anonymer> kann gerne noch mehr von der syslog posten
<jokrebel_> !enter > Anonymer Bitte.
<kubine> Anonymer Bitte.: Enter ist kein Satzzeichen, versuche deine Sätze in so wenige Zeilen wie möglich zu packen.
<Anonymer> jetzt reicht es mir und stelle die ganze syslog.1 zu Verfügung.
<Anonymer> http://anonymergeteilt.square7.ch/IRC_Ubnutu/syslog.1%20%28Anonymer%29
<koegs> vielleicht solltest du es mal in #ubuntu-nl probieren :)
<Anonymer> haha
<Shadow> guten abend
<Guest58552> ich hätte da mal ein problem^^
<Guest58552> http://pastebin.com/aMUTHT89
<kubine> Title: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig Abhängigk - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Guest58552> jemand da der vielleicht einen rat hat?
<Guest58552> bevor ich die kiste neu aufsetze
<k1l> PPAs loswerden, die das chaos veranstalten. am besten mit ppa-purge
<Guest58552> wenn ich wüsste welche das sind
<Guest58552> habe eigentlich so ziemlich alles über die gui entfernt
<k1l> ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<k1l> und direkt noch ein "sudo apt-get update" mit rein
<Guest58552> http://pastebin.com/RwLcghvs
<kubine> Title: ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ insgesamt 28 drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Mär - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Guest58552> bis auf steam, google und encfs ist da nix exotisches
<jokrebel_>  : gue. Gib bitte folgenden 4 Befehle nacheinander in eine Konsole (jeweils gefolgt von ein paar ENTER): "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -s". Kopiere dann alles (auch die eingetippten Befehlen und leeren Zeilen dazwischen).  Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ lädst Du das alles dann hoch und gibst uns den Link dorthin in den Kanal hier.  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> Guest58552: ist das ein mint?
<Guest58552> ja
<k1l> dann bitte die mint jungs fragen
<k1l> !mint 
<kubine> k1l: Support für Linux Mint gibt es in #linuxmint-help auf irc.spotchat.org , mehr Infos dazu: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12
<Guest58552> klingt fast wie bei propritärer software...
<Guest58552> "nicht unser bier geh dahin"
<k1l> Guest58552: du must jetzt nicht motzig werden
<Guest58552> aber das klingt ja nun wirklich so^^
<bekks> Guest58552: Du gehst auch nicht zum Fordhändler mit deinem BMW und sagst dem: "Mach mal."
<k1l> Guest58552: genau fehler wie deiner kommen dadurch, dass mint eben andere updates zwischendrückt. deswegen frag die jungs ob das so soll und wie man das behebt, ohne die mint-packages zu entfernen
<Guest58552> nein aber das ist ja genau das was ich sagte... wie bei propritärer software
<Guest58552> ist in ordnung
<k1l> Guest58552: wir sind genau der falsche ansprechpartner für fehler die mint macht. und anmeckern lassen müssen wir uns dafür auch nicht
<Guest58552> nein da das aber offensichtlich ein grundsätzliches problem mit apt bzw. den paketquellen ist ist das nicht mint spezifisch
<k1l> Guest58552: nein
<Guest58552> so was hatte ich auch schon mal mit ubuntu ;)
<Guest58552> ist nur eben schon was her
<k1l> Guest58552: mint ändert pakete und ändert abhängigkeiten, damit die mint pakete nicht von ubuntu updates deinstalliert werden
<k1l> also jetzt hör auf dich aufzuspielen und frag die mint leute wie sie das beheben würden. ende
<sappel> hm....habe eine wohl eher doofe/naive frage ;) hantiere gerade das 1. mal mit einem extern signierten zertifikat für eine website rum. 
<sappel> https:// funktioniert auch soweit, nur wie mache ich http:// zusätzlich dazu verfügbar? einfach beide virtualhosts in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ drin lassen?
<bekks> Ja.
<sappel> na dat krieg ich hin.. super, danke
#ubuntu-de 2014-03-16
<Rochvellon> hat die fehlermeldung was zu sagen? > http://paste.ubuntu.com/7098787/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ubuntu555_> Hallo, ich farge nochmal hier im support-irc. zufällig jemand anwesend, der sich mit sed bzw. cut auskennt?
<ubuntu555_> bräuchte da hilfe
<L1ntux> moin
<L1ntux> einer von euch 14.04 im einsatz?
<jokrebel> jo
<jokrebel> L1ntux: Aber dafür ist noch der Kanal #ubuntu-de+1 zuständig
<bekks> Bestimmt. Aber bis zum Releas eist das nur in #ubuntu+1 und #ubuntu-de+1 supported.
<bekks> *Release
<L1ntux> ok
<tbo> alte hardware ist wirklich eine herausforderung, da googlet man alle hardware ab, merkt, dass es probleme mit S3-Grafikkarten gibt. oder das 256 MB RAM auch mal mehr gewesen sind.
<jokrebel> tbo: Wie meinen? 
<jokrebel> Hast Du eine spezifische Supportfrage dazu?
<tbo> jokrebel: habe nur von Problemen mit der S3 ProSavage 8 gelesen, dass die nicht (mehr) zu 100% funktioniert
<tbo> weil zu alt
<tbo> auch weiß ich noch nicht, ob xubuntu mit 256 MB RAM noch spaß machen würde.
<jokrebel> tbo: 256 MB sind für heutige verhältnisse schon arg mager. Und die Definition von "Spaß machen" ist auch frei interpretierbar. Aber das solltest Du besser in #ubuntu-de-offtopic zur Diskussion stellen solange Du nicht konkrete Probleme (zB. bei der Installation von Ubuntu auf genau diesem Gerät) besprechen möchtest.
<tbo> okay
<Rochvellon> hat die fehlermeldung was zu sagen? > http://paste.ubuntu.com/7098787/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> Rochvellon: Wer oder was fabriziert das wo?
 * jokrebel sucht immer erst nach Fehlermeldungen wenn ein Fehlverhalten vorhanden ist ;-)
<Rochvellon> jokrebel: sudo apt-get upgrade
<jokrebel> was spricht gegen dist-upgrade? Wenn ich mich recht entsinne sollte man auf Nutzung von "nur" upgrade verzichten. Paste doch mal ein komplettes "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -s"
<jokrebel> Rochvellon: Noch da? Sonst mach ich wieder andere Dinge ;-)
<Rochvellon> aso, sry, war grad mit was anderem beschäftigt.
<Rochvellon> jokrebel: die letzten zeilen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7103506/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> Rochvellon: warum nicht alle?
<Rochvellon> jokrebel: hier alle zeilen: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/58265714/dist-upgrade.txt
<jokrebel> Das ist zwar wieder nicht alles und zwischendurch stehn auch Sachen die da nicht herkommen können, aber es scheit wohl mindestens ein Problem mit dem Schlüssel für ein PPA zu bestehn
<koegs> das sind auch eher fehlermeldungen einer graphischen anwendung, irgendwas im selben Terminal gestarten und in den hintergrund geschickt?
<Rochvellon> nö, ist nur über konsole gestartet, und das mit dem ppa ist mir bekannt
<olias> Hallo, Ich möchte aus einer alten Sicherung meines home folders (LTS 12.04) meinen GPG schlüssel holen und in das aktuell laufende system importieren (Mint 16 / 13.10)
<olias> ... und weiß nicht wie
<olias> irgend jemand da?
<stevieh> Olias_: einfach das passende verzeichnis kopieren?
<Olias_> ok, aber was wohin?
<stevieh> im normalfall heisst der ordner .gnupg in deinem Home
<Olias_> ok, ich glaube das war es auch schon, danke stevieh
#ubuntu-de 2015-03-09
<Anf> Hab mich jetzt entschlossen einen eigenen NAS einzurichen, ich hab einiges an Daten, die ich sehr Sicher ablegen möchte, und im Netzt freigeben möchte, deswegen hab ich an einen eigenen NAS Server im Eigenbau geadacht, der mit 4 HDD bestückt wird, und 2 HDD's im Raid laufen, jetzt hab ich noch eine frage, wie das mit der verbindung zwischen NAS und Ubuntu aussehen kann? und wie und was man alles gleichzeitig mit dem Server machen ka
<Anf> Fragen wie, muss er immer An sein, kann ich einen E-mail Server mit dem laufen lassen, kann ich meinen Samsung TV mit dem NAS verbinden usw. Hab aber keine Antworten im Netzt gefunden. Gibt es da was passenden, oder muss ich mir das Teil erst Bauen, und dan selber Testen, was man alles mit einem NAS gleichzeitig machen kann?
<Anf> Ist momentan keiner im Chat ? :)
<c0ne_> hallo ihr kurzer frage ich will das programmieren erlernen
<c0ne_> html & css versteh ich und kann ich anwenden
<c0ne_> was empfiehlt ihr mir, mit welcher sprache soll ich anfangen? evtl python?
<Anf> Hey c0ne, hab vor ca. 30 min auch eine frage gestellt, bis jetzt hat sich keiner gemeldet, ich glaub die schlafen schon alle :) zum Programmieren kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, wo ich vor 6 Monaten bei Windows war, hab ich bei Windows mit html und Java angefangen und gelernt, mit Linux fang ich erst demnächst an zu programmieren. Also würde mich deine Frage auch gerne interessieren :)
<c0ne_> naja hab mich jetzt mal im web wenig schlau gemacht
<c0ne_> auf der einen seite, hat jemand gemeint python wär ne gute einteigersprache
<c0ne_> srynfür die späte antwort :)
<ShiroNeko> hallo, kurze frage zu sixxs unter ubuntu. kann ich einen v6 heartbeat tunnel hinter einem nat verwenden?
<gast__1> hi, kann mir jemand mit 3 Screenshots vom Unity Desktop aushelfen? Ich muss eine Bilderanleitung machen und habe kein Unity installiert. 
<_moep_> a) warten bis jmd ja sagt b) es fix installieren
<gast__1> Ich favorisiere a), es ist bestimmt jemand so nett :)
<stevieh> ne, der ist mir zu persönlich ;-)
<stevieh> ausserdem kannste ne live CD nehmen.
<gast__1> Prima also entweder einen großen batzen downloaden oder einen fürchterlichen windowmanager installieren. Danke für eure Hilfe! :(
 * _moep_ hat kein unity bzw ubuntu
<Fussel> hab zwar ubuntu, aber bis ich da zwei bilder hochgeladen hab ist so n image schneller
<gast__1> wo ist das problem? den screenshot machen? oder den screenshot hochladen? warum sollte das lange dauern?
<Fussel> mit gedrosseltem harz4 umts?
<gast__1> machste die bilder halt kleiner dann sind die auch fix hochgeladen. mehr als 200kb brauch man eh nicht, imo.
<Fussel> soll ja ne einigermaßen vernünftige auflösung haben
<Fussel> für 200kb brauch ich nen tag :D
<gast__1> aha
<gast__1> gut dann bin ich mal weg, oh mann
<Fussel> und kann währendessen nicht surfen oder so was
<stevieh> :-)
<stevieh> wasn pienzer
<yogg> Hi
<Br41nd34d> Ola
<yogg> Ich habe ein eigenes repo über apache freigegeben. Jetzt würde ich noch gerne https über ein selbst signiertes zertifikat verwenden. Irgendwie schaffe ich es aber nicht, dass der client das zertifikat akzeptiert
<ppq> "repo" = apt repo?
<yogg> folgendes habe ich schon getestet "http://pastebin.com/SgkEWSUn", aber selbst dann bekomme ich ein "gnutls_handshake() failed: A TLS warning alert has been received."  (deb https://mrepo/ubunut ...)
<yogg> Auch "Acquire::https::myrepo.com::Verify-Peer "false";" ändert nichts
<xperia> hallo allerseits. hat jemand von euch Coulus Rift mit Ubuntu gut zum Laufen gebracht ? Ich habe die neueste SDK Version von Oculus Rift in ubuntu Installiert aber wenn ich ein offizielles game von der share webseite von Oculus Rift downloade und starte dann ist die darstellung immer um 90 Grad vekehrt.  check das nicht. kann mir da jemand helfen ?
<Dackel> Hi! systemd: Wie kann ich nachsehen, wieso der Start so lange dauert?
<k1l_> Dackel: systemd?
<Dackel> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Baustelle/systemd
<k1l_> naja, ich meine systemd wurde heute als standard-init im entwicklungs 15.04 freigeschaltet
<Dackel> Sie, so auch bei mir...
<Dackel> -e
<Fuchs> Dackel: primaer mit systemd-analyze, vor allem systemd-analyze blame 
<k1l_> schau halt mal in die logs was es da meckert
<Dackel> muss jetzt erstmal lernen, was wo ist... :-)
<Lembert> Hallo, ich benutze Ubuntu 14.10 mit Gnome Desktop. Als Messenger benutze ich Pidgin. Beim Start von Pidgin ist es aber leider so, dass dieser nirgends auf dem Desktop erscheint. Erst wenn ich von jemanden eine Chatnachricht bekomme sehe ich ein Fenster. Wo sieht man das im Gnome wenn im Hintergrund so ein Programm läuft? Oder liegt das an Pidgin?
<k1l_> also es könnte auch einfach an den absolut lächerlichen vorgaben vom gnome team liegen, wo was angezeigt werden sollte.
<k1l_> Lembert: unten rechts ist kein icon?
<Lembert> k1l_, nö, nichts
<apollo13> wenn wäre es im message tray
<apollo13> also super + m
<apollo13> wenn dort nix ist, ist vlt das tray icon ausgeschaltet
<lyze> Hallo :)
<Lembert> apollo13, im message tray windowstaste+m ist bei mir nix
<Lembert> da ist nur ne zwischenablage und der xchat
#ubuntu-de 2015-03-10
<d4mnb0b> jemand eine idee wie ich das notifycation bubble von der leiste oben rechts wegkriege? 
<d4mnb0b> zeigt mir immer die gespielten lieder an
<k1l> stell es im music player ab
<d4mnb0b> ich nutze spotify da gibts solch eine funktion leider nicht .. in diversen anderen player habe ich es gesehen. noch eine idee?
<d4mnb0b> ich habe mir schon die dconf-tools installiert aber nix gefunden
<gnude> guten morgen
<pog> moin
<pog> hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie man ubuntu dazu bringt ftps://  (analog sftp:/ ) zu lesen. Was ich bräuchte ist explizites FTP over TLS
<b-baermann> pog:  das hängt vom ftp-client ab
<pog> filezilla geht, aber ich wollte aus Bluefish ein Projekt führen. Ansonsten muss ich ueber unverschlüsseltes FTP.
<pog> bluefish hat den Vorteil, wenn man direkt auf dem Server was bearbeiten möchte. Und man hat dank der Projekt-Möglichkeite immer grad die Files zur Hand, die man braucht.
<b-baermann> dann frag am besten mal die bluefish-leute.
<pog> b-baermann: ja, ist wohl am besten - ich seh jetzt nicht, dass z.B. gvfs diesen Filetyp unerstützt. 
<Lyze> ohai :)
<Lembert>  Hallo, ich benutze Ubuntu 14.10 mit Gnome Desktop. Als Messenger benutze ich Pidgin. Beim Start von Pidgin ist es aber leider so, dass dieser nirgends auf dem Desktop erscheint. Erst wenn ich von jemanden eine Chatnachricht bekomme sehe ich ein Fenster. Wo sieht man das im Gnome wenn im Hintergrund so ein Programm läuft? Oder liegt das an Pidgin?
<ppq> Lembert, schau mal in deine ~/.purple/prefs.xml
<ppq> Lembert, dort sollte diese zeile stehen: <pref name='list_visible' type='bool' value='1'/>
<ppq> wenn das auf 0 steht, änder es mal auf 1, dann sollte es gehen
<leszek> Lembert: Supertaste + M drücken und dann im tray schauen unten rechts, da sollte es auftauchen
<ppq> Lembert, damit das in zukunft nicht mehr passiert, kannst du in den pidgin einstellungen unter "oberfläche" das symbol im benachrichtigungsfeld auf "nie" setzen, dann kann das pidgin fenster nicht mehr versteckt werden
<Lembert> ppq, danke das mit der xml datei hat funktioniert
<Lembert> aber das mit den einstellungen, war schon so eingestellt ;)
<rentier_> Mein Rechner macht beim Kopieren auf SD-Karte (USB) alle paar hundert MB immer ellenlange Pausen, weiß jemand, was das soll?
<Fuchs> cache der voll ist, dann wird halt langsam direkt auf Karte geschrieben *vermut*
<dadrc> hätte ich auch gesagt.
<rentier_> das wäre ja mal echt so ein Steinzeitgrund von 1986.
<dadrc> oder eine alte SD-Karte, die nicht hinterher kommt
<rentier_> dadrc, es ist eine 32GB SDHC Karte in einem USB3 Reader
<dadrc> Der USB3-Reader bringt nicht so viel, wenn die Karte nichts taugt
<rentier_> dadrc, die mag ein paar Jährchen alt sein aber schon Jahre bevor ich die gekauft habe, hab ich Windowsrechner das NICHT machen sehen
<dadrc> (nur 'ne Theorie, will jetzt nicht deine Hardware dissen)
<rentier_> dadrc, es passiert auch mit verschiedenen Medien, auch mit nem ZSB3 Stick
<rentier_> USB3
<rentier_> ich bin mir sehr sicher dass das Ubuntu schuld ist
<rentier_> kann man das nicht irgendwie rausfinden?
<dadrc> Was sagt denn iotop dazu?
<k1l_> ich glaube eher, dass da ubuntu/linux einfach ehrlich anzeigt. und nicht einfach ne schnelle schreibrate vorgaukelt
<rentier_> dadrc, ist das Kommandozeile?
<dadrc> rentier_, ja
<rentier_> dadrc, dann sag mal an
<maze-m> moinsen
<maze-m> sagt mal, wenn ich einen puppet node an einen puppetmaster anbinden möchte.... was muss ich auf dem note alles einstellen? doch eigentlich │ analogbyte
<maze-m>                         | nur puppet installieren, oder?
<dadrc> rentier_, anmachen, Sachen kopieren, gucken, wo die meiste Auslastung ist
<maze-m> ups, sorry... falsch kopiert :/...
<dadrc> maze-m, und dem puppet sagen, wo es sich hinverbinden soll 
<Fuchs> maze-m: auf dem node einfach nur puppet installieren, Konfigurieren (primaer die Adresse vom Master geben), dann laufen lassen 
<Fuchs> maze-m: anschliessend auf dem Master das Zertifikat pruefen und signieren, dann ist gut
<maze-m> Fuchs: wo konfigurier ich denn die Adresse vom Master auf dem Node?
<rentier_> dadrc, meistens thunar, auch in den Phasen des stillstands
<rentier_> dadrc, dazwischen schwappt immer wieder was namens kworker nach oben aber nie mit mehr als 4%
<dadrc> kworker ist der kernel
<Fuchs> maze-m: /etc/puppet/puppet.conf   wuerde ich vermuten
<Fuchs> wenn Ubuntu da nichts eigenes macht
<rentier_> ab und zu auch mal der Forefox obwohl der aktuell lpraktisch gar nix macht
<Fuchs> [main]
<Fuchs>   server   = puppetmaster.foo.bar
<Fuchs> so etwas halt 
<dadrc> es sei denn, der puppetmaster heißt "puppet" im dns, dann muss man es nicht konfigurieren :)
<dadrc> rentier_, schon mal probiert, die datei auf der shell zu kopieren? `cp datei /media/<sonstwas/`?
<rentier_> dadrc, nö, ich kann mir die Linux Syntax einfachb nicht merken
<dadrc> rentier_, mach mal, guck, ob es schneller geht.
<maze-m> ja, der heißt puppet im dns... aber ich bekomm den komischerweise trotzdem nicht vom Node aus angepingt.....
<dadrc> dann hast du aber andere probleme als nur puppet.
<dadrc> wenn der puppetmaster nicht erreichbar ist, kannst du auf dem client konfigurieren, wie du willst.
<maze-m> dadrc: na ja, die ip bekomm ich angepingt.. aber den namen nicht aufgelöst :/
<dadrc> ansonsten, wenn du die puppet.conf über puppet verwaltest, kannst du auch einmal den Server mit `puppet agent --server <asdf>` angeben
<dadrc> Mein puppet-Installationsskript hat `puppet agent --test --wait-for-cert 60 --server <meinpuppetserver>` drin
<rentier_> dad ja nächstes Mal, er is jetzt endlich fertig und ich muss los. thx
<maze-m> okay, ich sollte den nameserver vielleicht auch in der resolv.conf eintragen *peinlich*
<dadrc> könnte helfen ;)
<musthave> hallo
<musthave> was ist ein Pastebin
<nagetier> !paste > musthave 
<kubine> musthave: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<musthave> wow
<musthave> <3
<musthave> Und frische Nahrung neues Blut
<musthave> saug ich aus aller welt
<musthave> wie ist die natur so hld und gut
<musthave> die mich am busen hält
<musthave> wie gefällt es euch
<musthave> wow
<musthave> hallo?
<k1l_> musthave: lass das bitte.
<musthave> was denn?
<musthave> ist das kein chat?
<k1l_> dieses hier ist ein technischer ubuntu hilfskanal
<k1l_> ich glaube du suchst eher knuddels ode rso
<musthave> ok danke:)
<musthave> tschau
<musthave> bb
<nagetier> bye
<musthave> hey leute ich habe eine ffrage
<nagetier> dann mal los
<musthave> icch möchte gerne scratch 2 offline editor downloaden
<musthave> doch dafür brauche ich adobe air
<musthave> adobe air kann ich irgendwie nicht downloaden
<musthave> wartet mal
<musthave> ich versuches wieder
<musthave> jetzt geht es
<musthave> aber scratch kann ich irgendwie downloaden aber nicht oeffnen
<musthave> womit kann ich scratch 2 öffnen leute?
<musthave> :/
<sofaheld> halo
<sofaheld> hallo
<k1l_> du willst aber auch echt den preis für den nervigsten user gewinnen?
<sofaheld> ICH hab eine frage gestellt die IHR nicht beantwortet habt
<sofaheld> was kann ich dafür 
<k1l_> vielleicht ist hier gerade keiner da, der die antwort weiß? oder mit deiner nervigen art hat keiner mehr bock drauf für dich die lösung im internet zu suchen. ist halt ein ehrenamtlicher support hier. 
<stevieh> scratch2 offline?
<sofaheld> ja sorry
<stevieh> geht das nur mit Air? Nö, oder?
<sofaheld> doch
<sofaheld> wenn ihr wollt schließe ich einfach das fenster 
<sofaheld> gehe auf ubuntu softair centre
<sofaheld> UND deeintalliere hexbox
<sofaheld> Ok
<stevieh> hat chrome air eingebaut?
<sofaheld> dass mache ich jetzt
<sofaheld> ich bin auf firefox
<sofaheld> aber danke 
<sofaheld> brauchst nix zu machen
<sofaheld> ich find schon die lösung
<leszek> air ?
<k1l_> stevieh: du vergraulst hier die leute!!1111
<stevieh> k1l_: komisch, mein Deo ist noch ok.
<andy84> Guten abend
<andy84> ich wollte mal fragen wo der unterschied zb. zwischen lubuntu und ubuntu ist? sind es nur die pakete?
<ppq> andy84, genau
<ppq> der einzige unterschied ist die DE (desktopumgebung)
<andy84> super, man kann aber auch zb. unter ubuntu eine kde oberfläche installieren
<ppq> ja, klar
<Robert_Zenz> andy84, Ergaenzung zu ppq "...die Standardmaeszig installiert ist".
<ppq> andy84, hier ist ganz viel doku zu allem, was mit DEs und dem wechseln zu tun hat: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktop
<kubine> Title: Desktop › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<andy84> spielt es eigentlich ein rollte ob ich, win 8.1 zu Ubuntu 14.10 dualboot mache, oder anders rum (mit GPT + UEFI )
<stevieh> sollte beides gehen, aber aber ersteres wohl einfacher, oder?
<andy84> weil beim letzten dual boot installation gab es perf. probleme
<k1l_> also auf die performance sollte da nichts auswirkung haben
<ppq> andy84, du meinst, was zuerst installiert sein sollte? ist theoretisch egal mit UEFI, aber praktisch macht windows immer noch unvorhersehbare dinge, deshalb würde ich an deiner stelle erst windows aufsetzen und dann ubuntu.
<k1l_> es sei denn du nimmst den wubi blödsinn. dann sei froh, dass es überhaupt lief
<andy84> ich hab es schon im bios über uefi-usb installiert
<andy84> << reboot
<Dackel> Hi, kriege Systemd immer noch nicht in den Griff: http://pastebin.com/1gWMXKJ2
<kubine> Title: Mär 10 20:07:19 nina systemd[1]: Starting Network. Mär 10 20:07:19 nina syste - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Dackel> was kann man da machen?
<bekks> Uns sagen, welches Ubuntu du hast :)
<k1l_> der ganze ntp kram ist in 15.04 mit systemd eh noch kaputt gerade. und der findet deine  partition irgendwie nicht. k.a. was für nen setup du da hast
<Dackel> ubuntu 15.04 beta
<Dackel> dist-upgrade ist erledigt
<bekks> Dann ist auch #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1 der rictige Kanal :)
<Dackel> Danke schön
<k1l_> also doch ein 15.04?
<bekks> Si.
<devil__> Dackel: ich würde mal die fstab auf richtigkeit der UUIDs kontrollieren. systemd ist da kritisch
<devil__> Dackel: vergleiche die ausgabe von blkid mit denen in der fstab
<bekks> sudo blkid -g; sudo blkid
<Lady__> Hallo zusammen :-) 
<Lady__> Ich brauche bitte kurz Hilfe... Der einzige Ort, an dem mein Wlan-Code gespeichert ist, ist mein Samsung Galasy Ace2. Den kann ich laut Google nur sehen, wenn ich das Telefon roote. Da ich mich nicht auskenne,  möchte ich das nicht. Kann ich über mein Ubuntu 14.04 diesen Wlan-Schlüssel auch auslesen? Danke!  
<_moep_> ich schätze mal, dass es dort nicht eingerichtet ist?
<k1l_> ob man das mit adb pull runter bekommt?
<Lady__> Mein Handy hat Android, nicht gerootet oä., mein Pc hat Ubuntu. Ich will nur meinen Wlan-Schlüssel haben. 
<k1l_> !find adb
<bekks> Ich behaupte mal, dass dein WLAN Schlüssel in deinem Router änderbar ist.
<kubine> Found: mobile-broadband-provider-info, sun-javadb-client, sun-javadb-common, sun-javadb-core, sun-javadb-demo, sun-javadb-doc, sun-javadb-javadoc, android-tools-adb, libfile-readbackwards-perl, libghc-cautious-file-dev (and 19 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=adb&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<k1l_> adb installieren und dann "adb pull /path/to/wlan/wpa.conf" 
<k1l_> android-tools-adb ist das paket
<ring0> /data/misc/wifi/wpa_supplicant.conf ist pfad und datei
<Lady__> ring0, ich habe einen Dateimanager (ES) aufs Handy geladen und dort genau diesen Pfad gesucht - "data" ist leer. 
<Lady__> bekks, wenn ich das Passwort für meinen Router irgendwo habe, schon... 
<bekks> Lady__: Zur Not kann man den auch zurücksetzen :)
<ring0> Lady__, ja, du kommt mit deinem dateimanager ohne root nicht auf die /data/ partition
<ring0> Lady__, probier mal was k1l_ dir empfohlen hat in kombination mit dem pfad von mir
<Lady__> k1l, wird gerade installiert. 
<Lady__> bekks, ja, das möchte ich umgehen... Zum einen ist es Sauarbeit, zum anderen will es mir nicht in den Kopf dass es so etwas einfaches wie ein Passwort nur über rooten gibt... 
<Lady__> ring0, okay, mache ich. 
<Lady_> Wieder da
<Lady_> ring0  data hat er, aber "misc" gibt es nicht... 
<ring0> dann musst du suchen, keine ahnugn wo das bei dir liegt
<ring0> bei mir liegt das genau da :)
<Lady_> Hast du dein Handy gerootet? 
<Lady_> Das Paket hab ich installiert, und versucht über den Pc auf die Daten im Handy zuzugreifen. 
<Lady_> Phone oder Sdcard? 
<Lady_> Danke erstmal :-) Gute Nacht
<d4mnb0b>  jemand eine idee wie ich den notifycation - ballon oben rechts löschen kann?
<Anf> Abend, wollte mal fragen, ich bin grad dabei die Tage bei mir Raid einzustellen, und hätte mal eine kleine frage.
<Anf> Kann man Raid 1 (Spiegelung) bei einer Festplatte vornehmen, bei der Windows 7 und Ubuntu installiert sind?
<Anf> Und braucht man dafür einen Controller, oder geht das, wen man es mit dem System macht?
<apollo13> mit nem hardware raid geht das, sonst nicht
<d4mnb0b>  jemand eine idee wie ich den notifycation - ballon oben rechts löschen kann?
<Anf> Ok, ich kann in meinem PC nur max. 2 HDD einbauen, somit möchte ich auf einer HDD Ubuntu und Windows7 haben, die dan auf die andere zweite HDD gespiegelt wird, aber wen man zwei Betriebssysteme hat, muss es doch nur über Hardware Raid gehen, oder? Weil bei zwei OS Systemen, kann man doch nicht ein Softwaren Raid einstellen, oder geht es doch?
<apollo13> was hab ich den gerade geschrieben!?
<k1l> was erhoffst du dir von dem einfachen spiegeln?
<Anf> sorry, habs übersehen, dan ist alles klar, und ein Hardwaren Raid, geht das auch nur mit dem Mainboard oder dem Bios, oder muss man dafür einen Controller haben?
<apollo13> letzeres
<Anf> ok
<apollo13> wobei manche mainboards billig zeugs drauf haben
<Anf> Bei mir ist vor 2 Tagen die Haupt HDD kaputt gegeangen, und ich musste Linus Ubuntu komplett Neu installieren, und Neu Einstellen, das möchte ich ungerne n och mal tun
<apollo13> nen mirror hilft da nicht unbedingt
<apollo13> die chancen dass beim resync die 2. platte auch eingeht sind groß :þ
<k1l> also installiert ist ein ubuntu ja wieder fix. aber wenn daten weg sind ist das eher blöd. 
<apollo13> fuck: note to self, IPMI nicht von remote upgraden
<Anf> Was soll man den da am besten machen, ich dachte Raid ist eine sehr große sache, die die beste möglichkeit ist?
<apollo13> Anf: raid + backups
<k1l> raid ist halt nicht automatisch ein backupersatz
<Anf> aber trotzdem Raid und Backup, das ist schon mal gut
<k1l> bei 2 platten eher nicht.
<bekks> Raid ist niemals ein Backup.
<Anf> Ich möchte halt, in meinen PC 2 HDD einbauen, die sich Spiegeln, und einen eigenen NAS Server zusammenstellen, der NAS soll aber nur für die Privaten Daten sein, und die 2 HDD im PC nur für das System mit den Programmen, ist das eine Gute Idee?
<apollo13> nein, backups fehlen noch immer
<bekks> Nein.
<Anf> Klar, dazu kommen noch die Backups, beim PC und bei Server
<bekks> Wohin speicherst du sie?
<Anf> Externe Festplatte?
<d4mnb0b>  jemand eine idee wie ich den notifycation - ballon oben rechts löschen kann?
<apollo13> hier landen backups in der cloud, mal schaun wie lang der ISP 40 GB am Tag als fair use ansieht :þ
<Anf> Also ist das ganze keine schlecht Idee schon mal?
<apollo13> Anf: naja, wenn die festplatte im gleichen haus liegt schon
<Anf> Wieso?
<apollo13> weil haus abbrennt und backups weg sind?
<Anf> Ich hab eine Wohnung, so extrem will ich auch nicht sein, ich hab zwar wichtige Daten, aber nicht so sehr wichtige, das ich extream Notfalle einplaten soll, bin ja nicht Facebook, oder die NSA :)
<apollo13> dann fehlt immer noch ein konzept was die integrität der backups verifiziert :)
<Anf> Wegen dem Server, ich möchte gerne den Server mit 2 HDD betreiben, die dan auf andere 2 HDD gespiegelt werden, also insgesammt 4 HDDs, hab dafür schon ein passendes Case und Mainboard gefunden, die frage ist, welches Server Betriebssystem mach ich drauf, und das kann ich mit einem NAS alles so machen?
<bekks> Hast du einen HW RAID Controller in dem Ding?
<Anf> Die Backups kann ich ja auf dem Server speichern, der dafür eine eigene HDD hat :) ist ja kein Problem, dafür hab ich ein Mainboard mit 6 Sate3 anschlüssen :) :)
<bekks> BAckups auf demselben Rechner sind - schlecht.
<Anf> das Mainboard für den Server, soll Raid 0,1,5,10 unterstützen
<bekks> Fakeraid.
<bekks> ODer fragen wir anderes: kostet es mehrere hundert Euro? :)
<apollo13> haha
<Anf> Nein, Backups auf dem server, der eine eigene HDD im Server extra für die Backups hat
<bekks> Backups uf einer Platte im SELBEN Rechner sind mies.
<Anf> Ser Server würde mit alles HDDs 400 Euro kosten
<apollo13> oO
<bekks> Dann hat der garantiert kein HW RAID.
<apollo13> das würden hier schon 4 hdds kosten, mindestens
<bekks> Ack.
<apollo13> und das sind dann halt standard WD caviar black
<Anf> Ja, der Server fürde nur 300 Kosten, dazu noch die HDDs
<bekks> 100 Euro für 4 HDD?
<apollo13> caviar green bei ebay :þ
<bekks> 18 Jahre alt.
<Anf> Nein, der Server ohne HDDs wird 300 Kosten, und dan noch die Platten, 4 HDDs ca. 300 Euro
<bekks> 0311 002146 < Anf> Ser Server würde mit alles HDDs 400 Euro kosten
<bekks> Deine Aussagen sind nicht konsistent.
<Anf> Aber der Preis ist doch egal, die frage, ist, od die Idee gut ist, oder ob man was besseres machen kann?
<apollo13> ja, besser geht wenn du geld reinsteckst und dann nen ordentlichen raid controller hast
<bekks> Die Idee ist schlecht, da weder ein sinnvolles Backupkonzept noch ein Integritätskonzept existieren.
<Anf> Wie geht den das, mit dem Backups ohne NAS
<bekks> Backups des Servers nicht auf dem Server speichern, so als Anfang.
<Anf> das ist ja klar, der Server wird nur eine eigene HDD haben für die Backups von dem PC, die Server Backups pack ich auf eine externe HDd, das ist nicht das Problem
<bekks> Wieso nicht die Backups vom Server auf das NAS und vom NAS auf den Server?
<Anf> Die frage ist halt, welches System auf den NAS Server, und was kann ich dan damit alles machen, außer Datensicherung Backups und Stream im Netzwerk
<apollo13> Anf: anyways, wenn du vernünftig raid willst legst du schon mal 300€ fürn raid controller aus
<apollo13> (mindestens, zb von Adaptec)
<Anf> Und den Raid Controller in den PC oder für den NAS Server?
<apollo13> meistens dort wo du nen raid willst :þ
<bekks> Überall dort, wo du ein RAID haben willst :)
<apollo13> wobei auf nem desktop pc ist das overkill
<apollo13> und wenn du dich mit nas nicht ärgern willst stellst auch ne synology diskstation hin
<apollo13> zb sowas http://geizhals.at/synology-diskstation-ds415-a1165383.html?hloc=at&hloc=de (hab jetzt allerdings nicht viel geschaut was das ding kann ;))
<kubine> apollo13: Title: Synology DiskStation DS415, 2GB RAM, 2x Gb LAN Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich (at geizhals.at)
<Anf> nein, ich möchte da schon einen eigenen NAS haben, und keinen von WD oder Synology, will da gerne NAS4free oder UbuntuServer laufen haben
<apollo13> *pfeif*
<bekks> Anf: Warum das denn? :)
<apollo13> willst du nen ding das funktioniert oder nen frickelwerk?
<Anf> Weil ich an solche Fertigen NAS Servern nicht einstellen kann, also selber was programmieren oder weitere einstellungen erweitern, usw.
<apollo13> sondern?
<bekks> Was Unsinn ist.
<apollo13> auf meinem synology rennt python ganz normal
<apollo13> http://geizhals.at/synology-diskstation-ds1513-a934969.html das rennt hier, kannste machen damit was du willst, python rennt super, media/av zeugs aus
<kubine> apollo13: Title: Synology DiskStation DS1513, 4x Gb LAN Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich (at geizhals.at)
<apollo13> auch*
<Anf> Ja, aber ein eigener Case mit Hotswap und einem Intel CPU ist doch besser, und wen man den selber baut, kann man ein großes Gehäuse defür nehmen, der dan besser gekühlt werden kann
<apollo13> dafuq?
<bekks> Anf: Wieso sollte das besser sein?
<apollo13> das ding kann erstens hotswap und zweitens ist die kühlung schnuppe
<apollo13> die dinger sind dafür __ausgelegt__
<bekks> Anf: Großes Gehäuse nix viel gut, viel Strom nix viel gut. :)
<apollo13> und das ding __hat__ auch ne intel cpu, oder glaubst du wirklich dass nas hersteller ne eigene cpu basteln
<Anf> Ja, aber welches System haben die den laufen, die fertigen Server
<apollo13> ist doch schnuppe
<apollo13> mit ssh kommst drauf und ne linux/unix abart ist es
<bekks> Und "NAS Dienste" bietet es auch noch.
<apollo13> im vergleich zu deiner frickellösung geht dann von iSCSI, DLNA-Client, BitTorrent-Client, FTP-Server, iTunes-Server bis WebDAV alles
<apollo13> und das sogar mit support vom hersteller :þ
<apollo13> und das ist dann noch nichtmal alles
<Anf> haben die auch E-mail Client drauf, was ich gerne haben möchte?
<apollo13> das soll jetzt was heißen?
<bekks> Willst Du einen Desktop oder ein NAS?
<Anf> Ich will einen E-mail Server laufen lassen, und das mit der NAS
<apollo13> http://imgur.com/46BpkeV
<kubine> apollo13: Title: Imgur (at imgur.com)
<bekks> Was hat ein Email Server denn nun mirt einem Email Client zu tun? Nichts.
<apollo13> dein wunsch ist mir befehl http://i.imgur.com/tlDt6Uc.png
<bekks> :P
<apollo13> klar, sachen komplett selber drauf machen artet aus, aber die dinger können von haus aus extrem viel
<Anf> ok, ich hab es ja verstanden, nur ich mag es nicht so gerne, wen da schon ferige Betriebsysteme installiert sind, z.b auf dem Bild sieht man schon, an der seite diese vorgemachen Ordner, die ich z.b nicht brauche, die man aber nicht weg bekommt usw. das mag ich nicht so gerne
<bekks> Was stören Dich denn nun irgendwelche Ordner?
<apollo13> Anf: um rechtsklick -> remove shortcut
<apollo13> Anf: außerdem ist das nur das webinterface für die bedienung, die haben halt da nen desktop nachgebaut :þ
<apollo13> das hat absolut null und nix mit ordnern zu tun
<apollo13> kA wo du deine infos hernimmst
<Anf> Ich mein ja nur, aber kann man keinen eigenen NAS Gut selber zusammenbauen? Ich bmeine ist doch das gleiche, nur das ich ihn selber zusammen baue, oder nicht?
<bekks> Nein, ist was völlig anderes.
<apollo13> a) schaffst du es niemals so gut und b) ist deine zeit nullw erT?
<bekks> Und vor allem supported das kein einziger Hersteller hinterher, wenn das Frickelwerk nicht funktioniert.
<Anf> Zeit ist egal, aber wieso schafft man es nicht so gut, was soll den da nicht klappen
<apollo13> ja in einem jahr zeigst mir dann wie du alles schön integriert hast, was hier in 5 minuten zusammengeklickt wurde
<apollo13> türlich geht es, aber irgendwann muss man den aufwand hinterfragen
<Anf> Deswegen ja, wen ich da auf meinen NAS Linux OS habe, kann ich es selber Supporten
<apollo13> glaubst?
<bekks> Anf: Aha.
<Anf> Ich meine NAS4Free ist doch recht simple
<apollo13> und was ist daran "selber machen"
<bekks> NAS4free basiert nicht mal auf "Linux OS"...
<apollo13> freebsd ftw :þ
<Anf> Ich weiß nur, als ich noch Windows hatte, hab ich in 6 monaten es immer noch nicht geschafft, meine PC Festplatten auf den TV zu Streamen, wie ich es möchte, bei Linux minidlna kurz eingestellt, fertig
<bekks> Ja, und warum genau willst du dann kein NAS, wo du das in zwei Minuten zusammenklickst?
<bekks> ISt mir unklar, ganz ehrlich.
<apollo13> ich sag nur http://i.imgur.com/FlUHcCO.png
<Anf> Aber vielleicht nicht so, wie ich es möchte, weil da ist doch schon alles vorbemacht
<apollo13> naja, mach was du willst
<apollo13> aber komm nacher nicht und sag das die hälfte nicht funktioniert
<Anf> ich weiß ja noch nicht, ob man es mit NAS4frre alles hinbekommt, was ich mir alles vorstelle
<bekks> Das solltest du vorher rausfinden...
<Anf> Deswegen wollte ich ja hier mal nachfragen, aber wir haben das andere Thema besprochen, wass ich nicht wollte
<bekks> Du hast explizit danach gefragt...
<Anf> Ja oben mit welches OS soll ich nehmen, das Thema hab ich angesprochen :)
<apollo13> synology os, was auch immer das ist
<bekks> Und welche HW, etc.
<apollo13> glaub mir ich hab auch früher so gedacht wie du; oh geil xen + drbd für sync und lvm für vms -- denkste -- jetzt rennt dort citrix xenserver
<apollo13> same for firewall, same for nas
<apollo13> ersteres ist centos, firewall ist bsd durch pfsense und nas ist irgendwas, aber alles super angebunden an ldap für auth etc… selber machen? ne danke
#ubuntu-de 2015-03-11
<d4mnb0b> wie kann ich unter ubuntu unity 4 fenster gleichmässig aufteilen auf einem desk?
<Anf> apollo13, hab gerade mal nachgeschaut, NAS4free bietet keinen Mailserver an, gibt es den auch andere NAS Betriebsysteme, die Datenmageger und Mailserver anbieten?
<gnude> hallo mal so in die runde gefragt.... meinen arbeitsrechner und mein notebook zuhause laufen nun auf ubuntu 14.04.2. eine wirklich schön stabile version. von .1 zu .2 hat sich einiges getan.
<dadrc> aber?
<gnude> aber ich habe noch einen ganz alten amd64x2 rechner mit asrock board und so eine onboard nvidia lösung. da läuft im moment 10.04.4 drauf. klappt auch. der rechner hat nur 1gb ram. wenn ich 14.04.4 von usb stick starte oder live cd klappt das
<gnude> wenn ich es installiere zeigt er entweder gar keinen desktop oder nur grafikfehler. gleiches gilt auch für 12.04.5 
<gnude> ich bekomme nix anderes wie 10.04 da drauf. aber komisch ist.... das live medium tut es.
<dadrc> gnude, wenn du das Ding bootest, kommst du auf ein Terminal?
<dadrc> zB mit Ctrl Alt F2?
<gnude> nein
<gnude> hängt sich komplett weg
<dadrc> Aber ins Grub?
<gnude> ja da komm ich hin
<dadrc> Gut. Boot mal mit 'nomodeset' als Kernelparameter
<gnude> interessant
<gnude> ok
<gnude> kann es daran liegen?
<gnude> ist noch ein röhrenmonitor dran
<dadrc> gnude, klappt es denn mit "nomodeset"?
<maze-m> moinsen
<maze-m> hab puppet nach dem howto konfiguriert ---> https://www.howtoforge.com/puppet-ubuntu-14.04
<kubine> maze-m: Title: How to install Puppet master and client in Ubuntu 14.04 (at www.howtoforge.com)
<maze-m> jedoch bekomme ich auf dem server keine Zertifkatsanfrage angezeigt, wenn ich "puppet cert list" eingebe.... angepingt bekomme ich den puppet-master vom node aus sowie andersherum....
<dadrc> führ mal auf dem client `puppet agent --test --wait-for-cert 60` aus
<maze-m> hab ihn halt in der hosts eingetragen... 
<maze-m> dadrc: das "--wait-for-cert" kennt er nicht und sagt mir: "Could not parse options: invalid option: --wait-for-cert"
<dadrc> oh, sorry. heißt "--waitforcert"
<lagge> hi all
<maze-m> dadrc: aah, kein ding
<lagge> kennt sich hier jemand zufällig mit php oder html aus?
 * rumpel nutzt html täglich
<maze-m> dadrc: aber parallel dazu muss ich auf dem server auch was ausführen, oder?
<TheInfinity> lagge: das ist nicht so ganz thema hier, wenn es nicht gerade um server setups geht. Dafür gibbet #ubuntu-de-offtopic oder entsprechende themenchannels.
<lagge> ok dnake
<lagge> danke
<dadrc> maze-m, erstmal auf dem client, danach solltest du auf dem server das zertifikat zum unterschreiben sehen
<dadrc> wenn nicht, pack mal die ausgabe in einen pastebin
<maze-m> dadrc: aaah nun geht's :)
<maze-m> vielen Dank
<maze-m> dadrc: wenn ich das soweit am Laufen habe, wie stell ich ihm denn dann pakete bereit?
<maze-m> also sodass ich z.B. nagios auf meinem node ausrollen kann?
<dadrc> im puppet entsprechend module erstellen und die dem server (oder allen, oder irgendwelchen gruppen) zuweisen
<da_didi> ist puppet sowas wie webmin?
<maze-m> okay, aber wie müssen denn dann die module aussehen, damit sie auch auf dem Node installiert werden können? 
<dadrc> da_didi, nein.
<maze-m> da_didi: nee, das ist zum Ausrollen von Software von einem zenrtalisierten Server (Master) auf Clients (Nodes)....
<dadrc> maze-m, http://www.puppetcookbook.com/posts/install-package.html
<kubine> dadrc: Title: Installing Packages (at www.puppetcookbook.com)
<da_didi> ok dann muss ich mir das mal anschauen, danke maze-m 
<dadrc> generell eine ganz nützliche seite.
<maze-m> dadrc: okay, thx :)... aber das muss ich auf dem master alles einrichten, oder?
<dadrc> ja
<gnude> dadrc, ich bin grade nicht vor dem rechner, und müsste dann das aktuelle system erstmal neu installieren...
<dadrc> probier es bei gelegenheit mal
<da_didi> also puppet sieht interessant aus - falls es noch ontopic ist, wie viele systeme braucht man denn damit sich das lohnt? bisher habe ich immer ein vmware template genutzt, dort die änderungen voreingestellt und die 20-25 server manuell aktualisiert oder die konfigfiles angepasst
<devil__> da_didi: es gibt auch noch FAI
<devil__> steht für fully automated install
<da_didi> sieht nach dem aus was ich bisher mit den templates gelöst habe
<da_didi> ich habe die herausforderung bald die komplette hosting infrastruktur neu aufzubauen und ich würde gerne viel automatisieren und vereinheitlichen
<devil__> schau es dir halt an, den entwickler kann man auch ansprechen
<da_didi> ja danke. es fängt halt an so kleinigkeiten wie "software uptodate" an...
<maze-m> dadrc: kannst'de mir bitte nochmal den Befehl von vorhin zu puppet schicken?
<dadrc> `puppet agent --test --waitforcert 60`? Kann ich  machen ;)
<maze-m> dadrc: danke, danke :)...
<helpseeker> Grüße! Ich machs kurz: Ich brauch Hilfe: Ich will meinen Ubuntu Server (14.04) dazu bringen, mehrere Streams von Webcams und einem Game-Window zu empfangen, diese in ein Layout zu packen und dann an Twitch.tv zu senden. Hat jemand ne Idee?
<fedorafan> hi, ich bin gerade unter ubuntu 14.04 live auf usb und wollte was auf demselben stick abspeichern, geht das irgendwie, also habe gemerkt, nachm neuhochfahren ist es futsch
<bullgard4> fedorafan: Ja, sollte eigentlich gehen. Du müßtest das "Laufwerk" USB-Stick als Symbol sehen und dann darauf klicken und mounten.
<bullgard4> Dann speichern.
<fedorafan> warte, ich hab gerade mal mein Dolphin aufgemacht, also unter Devices hab ich 2 Mal Kubuntu 14.04.2 LTS amd64 stehen
<fedorafan> das Symbol, weiss nicht, was das an sich darstellen soll, ein rechteeck mit nem roten kreuz und unten links iner ecke jeweils son schwarzes rechteck mit was weissem drin
<bullgard4> Warum 2 Mal?
<fedorafan> keine ahnung
<fedorafan> ist da so
<fedorafan> ahh recht oben hab ich es auch nochmal in gross, ne weisse platte, mit grünem led und nem usb zeichen bei einem
<fedorafan> beim anderen ebenso
<fedorafan> einmal ist es wohl gemountet, hab son ejectzeichen, wenn ich da unten rechts auf diesen usbicon klicke und beim anderen ist nen kabel, das kann ich wohl noch mounten
<bullgard4> Ich kenne die KDE-Symbole nicht. Aber mach mal einen Rechts-Klick auf dieses eine eben geschilderte Symbol. Da müßte dann eine Dateistruktur erscheinen
<fedorafan> achso oki
<fedorafan> welches von beiden
<fedorafan> im dolphinfenster ja
<bullgard4> Das weiß ich nicht. - Ich bin erstaunt, daß Du zwei hast.
<fedorafan> also ich hab nur einmal nen usbstick mit dem dran hmm
<bullgard4> Untersuche bitte die beiden Symbole. Irgendwie müßten die sich eigentlich ein bißchen unterscheiden.
<fedorafan> beim gemounteten ist hier auch noch son rotes rechteck mit ner errormeldung, an error occured while accessing 'home'. The requested operation has failed: Error mounting /dev/sdb1 ....
<bullgard4> Untersuche bitte die beiden Symbole. Irgendwie müßten die sich eigentlich in den Eigenschaften ein bißchen unterscheiden.
<fedorafan> also das eine kann ich nicht mounten
<fedorafan> das andere wirft mir diesen fehler aus
<bullgard4> Oha! Fehlermeldung! - Hm. Eins solltest Du mounten können.
<bullgard4> Warum das bei Dir nicht geht, weiß ich nicht.
<fedorafan> genau, das ist eben soweit vorhanden, ich krieg da auch das rootverzeichnis angezeigt
<fedorafan> kein problem, soll ich vielleicht nochmal neubooten, mag sein, dass ich da irgendwo draufgekommen bin, meine aber nicht
<bullgard4> Versuch mal, im Rootverzeichnis zu navigieren. Da kannst Du auch "weiter unten" ein neues Verzeichnis anlegen und dort hinein die gewünschte Datei speichern.
<fedorafan> im rootverzeichnis ja
<fedorafan> ja gut, ich prober es einfach mal
<bullgard4> Nein, neu booten wird nichts Neues an Erkenntnis und Möglichkeiten ergeben.
<fedorafan> oki, gut, ich muss dann wohl in die konsole, geht ja auch
<bullgard4> Ja, Du kannst probeweise auch ins Rootverzeichnis Deine neue Datei legen.
<bullgard4> Wenn Du TErminal oder Konsole bedienen kannst: Um so besser.
<fedorafan> gut, mkdir touch und nu ist da was /probeweise/probeweisefile
<fedorafan> oki
<bullgard4> Prima!
<fedorafan> ok ich starte mal neu
<fedorafan> oder muss ich noch was machen
<bullgard4> Nein, weiter brauchst Du m. E. nichts zu tun.
<fedorafan> oki
<fedorafan> kde wird geladen
<fedorafan> nicht mehr da
<fedorafan> hmm und nu
<fedorafan> :)
<fedorafan> bullgard4
<bullgard4> fedorafan: Du hattest dann wohl den Stick sdb... nicht richtig gemountet.
<fedorafan> keine ahnung, also nu sind wieder 2 mal der stick drin, einmal gemountet(mit demselben fehler wie s.o.) und dann nochmal, aber nicht gemountet, wobei mir dolphin wohl den inhalt anzeigt
<bullgard4> fedorafan: Ohne daß ich auf Deinen Bildschirm sehen kann, ist es etwas schwierig, Dir zu helfen. Versuche noch einmal, das "root" von sdb von vorhin zu mounten. Einmal unter Dolphin. Dann auf der Kommandozeile. GElingt das?
<fedorafan> ahh moment, ich hab es wohl falsch zugeordnet, der fehler ist beim dem symbol nach zu urteil, nicht gemounteten
<fedorafan> hab das in ganz klein nicht unterscheiden können, hab mich jetzt über das usbicon reingeklickt, oki
<bullgard4> aha
<fedorafan> root von sdb von vorhin mounten?
<bullgard4> Ja, versuch's mal.
<fedorafan> was meinst du denn damit
<bullgard4> Aber nicht sdb, sondern sdb1 oder 2 oder so. Nur eine Partition kann man mounten.
<fedorafan> soll ich das selbst mal mit mount bla in media legen ?
<fedorafan> ja
<fedorafan> gut ich versuch es mal
<bullgard4>  /media ist eine gute Idee.
<fedorafan> oki, ich sdb1 und sdb2, ich probier es erstmal mit 1
<fedorafan> mount: /dev/sdb1 already mounted or /media/erster busy
<fedorafan> also dir wurde schon klar, dass ich hier von genau diesem stick ubuntu laufen habe gell
<fedorafan> oh das ist aber komisch
<fedorafan> df -h sagt, /dev/sdb ist nach /cdrom gemounted
<fedorafan> hmm, der inhalt meiner cd sieht auch eher nach dem inhalt meines usbsticks aus
<fedorafan> biste wieder da
<bullgard6> Was meinst Du damit? Hast Du den Stick nicht von der CD kopiert?
<fedorafan> doch klar, also habe es mit dd gemacht und bootet ja
<bullgard6> Das ist zumindest in Ordnung.
<fedorafan> jau, ich hab gerade mal meine cdrom ausgeworfen
<fedorafan> der hat wohl meinen stickinhalt in /media/cdrom gemounted
<fedorafan> und das system ist vermutlich im ram oder so gell
<bullgard6> Ja, mir ist klar, daß Du  von genau diesem stick ubuntu laufen hast. - Aber Du mußt dann noch ein zweites Device als Symbol sehen. Dieses zweite Device ist Deine Festplatte. Siehst Du ein Symbol für Deine Festplatte?
<fedorafan> wie festplatte?
<bullgard6> Dein Computer hat eine Festplatte oder nicht?
<fedorafan> also ich habe hier noch Loop Device und noch ne Partition
<bullgard6> loop device ist im Moment uninteressant.
<fedorafan> oki
<fedorafan> mit der festplatte will ich ja nix machen
<bullgard6> "noch ne Partition"? Welche Bezeichnung hat die?
<fedorafan> Mavericks im Moment
<fedorafan> aber damit soll ja nix passieren
<bullgard6> Doch! Du solltest versuchen, die Probedatei auf die Festplatte zu kopoeren.
<fedorafan> nein
<fedorafan> das will ich ja gar nicht
<bullgard6> Sagtest Du nicht, daß Du ausprobieren willst, eine Probedatei zu speichern auf Dauer?
<fedorafan> ja, aber eben auf genau demselben stick
<fedorafan> vermutlich klappt es jetzt aber auch, weil der halt einfach den einbidepunkt falsch gesetzt hat
<bullgard4> Der Stick muß dann mindestens zwei Partitionen haben. Hat er das?
<fedorafan> ach cdrom ist nur read-only
<fedorafan> also ich habe wie gesagt nur diese iso drauf installiert
<bullgard4> CD-ROM ist immer read-only.
<fedorafan> keine ahnung wie man das nennt
<fedorafan> schon, aber das ist nicht mein cd-rom
<bullgard4> Der Stick muß dann mindestens zwei Partitionen haben. Hat er das?
<fedorafan> passt, ich werd es vielleicht neueinzubinden versuchen
<fedorafan> weiss ich nicht
<fedorafan> fdisk mal aufmachen?
<bullgard4> Dann stecke den Stick in einen anderen Rechner und untersuche ihn mit einem Partitionseditor, z. B. GParted.
<fedorafan> achso, das geht doch auch direkt oder
<fedorafan> ich starte einfach mal fdisk
<bullgard4> Was meinst Du mit "direkt"?
<fedorafan> auf demselben system
<fedorafan> 2 partitionen ja
<bullgard4> Ja, das geht auch auf demselben System. Du mußt nur aufpassen mit den Bezeichnern.
<bullgard4> Wenn Du 2 Partitionen auf dem Stick hast, dann versuche bitte, auf die 2. Partition (die nicht das Betriebssystem enthält) eine Probedatei zu schreiben.
<fedorafan> sdb1 hatn bootflag, also wird es wohl sdb2 sein
<bullgard4> Bitte versuche, auf sdb2 eine Probedatei zu schreiben.
<fedorafan> moment bitte
<fedorafan> mount: /dev/sdb2 already mounted or /media/erster busy
<bullgard4> Was bedeutet bei Dir /media/erster ?
<fedorafan> ach, das ist einfach nur mein pfad zum mountpoint
<fedorafan> also der einbindungspunkt
<bullgard4> Und was hast Du in den Einhängepunkt eingehängt?
<fedorafan> ich hoffe, ich drück mich richtig aus
<fedorafan>  /dev/sdb2
<fedorafan> also die 2. partition von meinem stick
<bullgard4> Gut.
<fedorafan> aber geht ja so nicht
<bullgard4> Was geht nicht?
<fedorafan> <fedorafan>	 mount: /dev/sdb2 already mounted or /media/erster busy\
<fedorafan> ach ist ok, vermutlich soll das auch so mit dem, dass der usbstick read-only ist und soweiter
<bullgard4> Guck Dir mit dem Dolphin an, ob  sdb2 nun schon gemountet ist.
<fedorafan> unter Devices ist nix dazugekommen
<fedorafan> aber bei der fehlermeldung passiert das doch auch nicht oder
<fedorafan> also der sagt gerade ja, dass der das nicht kann
<bullgard4> "Wenn schon gemountet, dann nicht noch einmal"
<fedorafan> ja, aber ich wüsste nicht so
<fedorafan> wo
<bullgard4> Dann funktioniert das nicht bei Dir, und ich weiß nicht, warum es nicht funktioniert.
<fedorafan> ist nicht schlimm
<fedorafan> danke fürs versuchen
<bullgard4> sri
<fedorafan> sri?
<bullgard4> sri steht für "sorry".
<fedorafan> achso, ich dachte immer wäre sry und fragte sicherheitshalber nach, danke
<bullgard4> Die Amis lieben solche Verfremdungen.
<fedorafan> ach quark, war ganz gut
<fedorafan> jau kann sein
<bullgard4> Ich geh jetzt schlafen.
<fedorafan> alles klar
<fedorafan> bye
<IcK3> Hi
<IcK3> habe ein großes Problem mit xfce, kann mir jemensch helfen?
<gebjgd> IcK3, was für ein Problem
<IcK3> Meine Freundin und ich haben im Sessioneditor rumgespielt und wenn sie sich nun anmelden möchte, kommt "abgesicherte sitzung kann nicht geladen werden". 
<IcK3> nun kommt sie nur noch als gast rein
<IcK3> gebjgd: hast du ne Idee ?
<IcK3> wir haben bei xfce 4 session den haken bei "failsafe" rausgenommen
<IcK3> weil wir doof sind
<IcK3> wie können wir das wieder reinmachen, wo wir uns doch nich anmelden können?
<gebjgd> IcK3, du kannst einfach zu tty1 wechseln, einfach anmelden unter terminal, rm -rf .config/xfce4
<gebjgd> IcK3, xfce4 von ubuntu 1404? 
<IcK3> ja
<IcK3> wie kann ich mich im terminal als eigentlicher benutzer anmelden? sudo -i is nich erlaubt
<IcK3> achso, wir sind noobs ;-)
<gebjgd> IcK3, username und passwort eingeben
<IcK3> dann kommt "befehl nich gefunden" 
<k1l> strg+alt+f1 drücken (mit strg+alt+f7 kommste wieder zurück), dann dort anmelden als der user, dann "mv ~/.config/xfce ~/.config/xfce.back" .
<IcK3> hat soweit geklappt mit dem anmelden, nun ist die ausgabe :fehlender zieldatei opeand
<IcK3> operand, meinte ich
<k1l> ja was habt ihr denn da alles rumgefummelt?
<IcK3> wir haben das failsafe rausgenommen, weil jemensch der meinung war, das sei vorher nich drin gewesen...
<IcK3> aber das is ganz egal, denn es rockt alles wieder
<IcK3> DANKE
<IcK3> gebjgd: Vielen Dank,dein befehl war es
<IcK3> der hat die einstellungen für die session zurück gesetzt, stimmts?
<IcK3> habt vielen dank und eine gute nacht
#ubuntu-de 2015-03-12
<maze-m> moinsen
<snooky1988> hi all
<maze-m> kann mir jemand von euch sagen, was an der vhost definition für einen unserer Server falsch ist? --> http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?450486 Wir bekommen da irgendwie nen Syntax-Error!? 
<kubine> maze-m: Title: Perl Nopaste (at nopaste.linux-dev.org)
<Gamoder_> Hallo allerseits, ist es sicher, in einem NTFS-Dateisystem eine Datei zu verschieben, während sie beschrieben wird? Ich hab gelesen, dass es in ext geht, in FAT nicht, aber nichts über NTFS (Ubuntu 14.04 für Arm)
<Gamoder_> Und eine zweite, nicht ganz damit zusammenhängende Frage: Kann man von Linux aus auf die alternativen Datenströme von NTFS zugreifen, gibt es ein entsprechendes Feature bei ext4 und wenn ja, wird das beim Kopieren behalten? Wenn nein, gibt es irgendwelche Metadaten (Größenbeschränkung?), die in beiden Dateisystemen unterstützt werden und die beim Kopieren (vom einen ins andere) erhalten bleiben?
<Gamoder_> ok, die 2. Frage konnte ich mir inzwischen beantworten: Ja, es geht mit der Default-Mountoption auf NTFS, bei ext4 muss man was spezielles angeben, und cp -a behält es, mv auch so
<Gamoder_> Aber nicht über NFS
<Undreamed> hallo
<Undreamed> kurze frage: ich will mittels apt pidgin und nochn paar andere sachen rausschmeissen die ich nicht brauche. aber dadurch will apt immer das meta packet ubuntu-mate-desktop löschen. gibts dadurch irgendwelche komplikationen oder etwas anderes worauf ich achten muss? hab durch googlen leider ichts griffiges dazu gefunden.
<Undreamed> leider nichts*
<k1l> was willst du denn alles loswerden?
<Undreamed> hauptsache en haufen media anwendungen wie rythmbox den viedo player den torrent client aber auch sachen wie cups und das bluetooth gedöns usw. halt alles was mir keinen nutzen bringt bzw. wovon ich andere programme benutze (xbmc für das media zeuch z.b.)
<Undreamed> das brennprogramm als wäre als nächstes drann da ich nero benutze
<TheInfinity> Undreamed: würd ich lassen, das Metapaket ist schon praktisch, und installierte Pakete fressen kein Hafer. Ansonsten musst du dir die Pakete eben einzeln zusammenstellen und bei Updates immer darauf achten.
<Undreamed> die barrierefreiheits programme benötige ich auch nicht, und und und
<Undreamed> inwiefern einzeln zusammenstellen und bei updates auf was achten?
<TheInfinity> Undreamed: das metapaket gibt halt den Komfort, dass alle wichtigen Komponenten mit dabei sind, die für Mate gebraucht werden. Wenn du das deinstallierst, musst du selbst darauf achten und regelmäßig durchgehen, welche Dependencies du brauchst und welche eben nicht.
<Undreamed> aso.... hmmm
<TheInfinity> Weil die werden nun mal nicht mehr automatisch mit installiert.
<Undreamed> also extrermer mehraufwand?
<k1l> kann es sein, dass du alle pakete entfernst und der deswegen das metapaket freigibt?
<TheInfinity> V.a. sinnloser Mehraufwand, wenn man nicht gerade eine 4 GB Festplatte hat.
<Undreamed> ich wollts über das software-center deinstallieren @k1l 
<Undreamed> 50 gb :D
<k1l> oder eines der pakete wird zwingend gebraucht für den mate destkop. und so will er dann mate mit runterschmeissen weil es ohne das eh nicht mehr laufen würde
<Undreamed> ich kann mir nich vorstellen das mate pidgin zum laufen braucht :D
<k1l> Undreamed: ich würde spontan sagen: guck dir die zwingenden abhängigkiten von mate an. die kannst du nicht entfernen
<Undreamed> aber gut, der mehraufwand isses mir dann doch nicht wert
<TheInfinity> Undreamed: das, was du daraus gewinnst, sind maximal ein paar 100 MB. Der Aufwand, den man treiben muss, steht IMHO in keinem Verhältnis zu z.B. 350 MB mehr Platz auf der Platte.
<Undreamed> okay, dann mal danke für die info ;)
<Undreamed> achja eine kleinigkeit hätte ich da noch
<Undreamed> mate-tweak.. das will nich laufen
<k1l> Undreamed: http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/ubuntu-mate-desktop  alles mit rot kannste nicht entfernen
<kubine> k1l: Title: Ubuntu – Details of package ubuntu-mate-desktop in vivid (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> das ist aber das offizielle paket von 15.04. für die anderen könnte es leicht anders sein
<k1l> and there it is: pidgin 
<Undreamed> hab 14.10 mate
<TheInfinity> k1l: wobei es schon lustig ist, dass Mate derart viel als Zwingend voraussetzt. ubuntu-desktop ist da weniger Rundumschlag.
<Undreamed> hatte ich zuerst drauf.. bin aber mit der oberfläche überhauupt nicht klargekommen
<Undreamed> http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?450492 <-- kann sich das mal einer anschaun... das kommt wenn ich mate-tweak starten will (vllt. weiss ja einer ne lösung)
<kubine> Undreamed: Title: Perl Nopaste (at nopaste.linux-dev.org)
 * TheInfinity hat keine Ahnung von Mate, aber Google hat da einiges zu dem Fehler: https://www.google.de/search?q=raise%20distributionnotfound(req)%20mate-tweak
<kubine> TheInfinity: Title: raise distributionnotfound(req - Google-Suche (at www.google.de)
<Undreamed> google hatte ich deswegen auch schon befragt.. aber hab keinen mir ersichtlichen lösungsansatz gefunden ausser das ding über svn (oder wars git oder hg?) neu zu bauen... das brachte leider keine änderung hervor
<TheInfinity> Dann muss ich passen, Mate ist so gar nicht meins. :)
<Undreamed> hmm lustig.. habs grad mal runtergeladen (also die deb datei davon) und installiert, jetzt bekomm ich n anderen fehler O_o
<k1l> hast du da was am system verändert? so an python oder so?
<Undreamed> [...]pkg_resources.ResolutionError: No script named 'mate-tweak'
<Undreamed> nope
<k1l> ist mate-tweak insatlliert?
<Undreamed> ist von haus aus drauf wenn ich die packages seite richtig dauete (war es auch)
<Undreamed> deute*
<k1l> apt-cache policy mate-tweak
<Undreamed>   Installiert:           3.4.5-1   Installationskandidat: 3.4.5-1   Versionstabelle:  *** 3.4.5-1 0         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<k1l> !paste
<kubine> k1l: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Undreamed> nicht mehr als 3 zeilen .. das waren grad 3 zeilen ^
<Undreamed> ^^
<Undreamed> http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?450495
<kubine> Undreamed: Title: Perl Nopaste (at nopaste.linux-dev.org)
<Undreamed> aber hier
<k1l> öh. hast du das nur als .deb?
<k1l> wenn das aus keinem repo kommt passt sicher einfach die version nicht zu deinem ubuntu mate oder mate
<Undreamed> ich habs grad eben als deb runtergeladen und installiert. in der hoffnung das würde das problem beheben
<Undreamed> http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/mate-tweak <--- da steht "all" oder hab ich das missverstanden?
<kubine> Undreamed: Title: Ubuntu – Details of package mate-tweak in vivid (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> hast du 15.04?
<Undreamed> ups...
<Undreamed> shit das hab ich übersehen irgendwo.. hab das einhorn
<k1l> und wenn da unter der letzten zeile nichts mehr steht, dann ist das auch sonst nicht in einem repo auf deinem system
<Undreamed> woher sollt ich das sonst haben? drauf wars, nur funktioniert hats nich.. aber seis drumm.. bekomm ich das evtl. für meine version irgendwo anders her? oder löschen und gut sein lassen?
<k1l> system ist sonst up to date?
<Undreamed> jupp
<Undreamed> hat erst heut wieder seine auto updates gemacht
<Undreamed> ich mei, brauchen tu ich das nicht so dringend... hab viel schön übers wiki händisch erledigt.. dachte nur für mich als nicht so versierten user ist das angenehmer als alles über dateien ändern zu regeln
<k1l> also ich finde mate-tweak nirgends in den repos für 14.10
<k1l> und das vivid paket passt garantiert nicht zur mate version von 14.10
<k1l> und da es von apt-cache policy auch nicht in den repos ist würde ich sagen: das soll auch nicht laufen
<Undreamed> na gut :D dann werd ich das ding wohl jetz mal auf sich beruhen lassen
<Undreamed> kann ich irgendwie noch die fragmente was anscheinend davon übrig sind löschen? 
<Undreamed> mit apt-get remove --purge is dennoch was übrig geblieben
<Undreamed> weil ich kann immernoch mate-tweak über die konsole "starten" nur das eben der im paste besagte fehler auftritt
<Undreamed> aber sei
<Undreamed> aber seis drumm.. muss nu zur arbeit
<Undreamed> danke _euch_ nochmal für die hilfe und infos!
<Anf_> Guten Tag, wollte mal wegen Thema Datensicherung bei Ubuntu mal fragen, welche möglichkeiten gibt es, um von Ubuntu Backups zu machen, und Sie dan auf dem NAS zu speichern?
<k1l_> alle möglichen :)
<k1l_> !backups
<k1l_> !backup
<kubine> k1l_: Informationen zu Backup finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<Anf_> ok klar, ich verstehe nur nicht, wen man diesen Backup von Ubuntu macht, sichert er nur den Home Ordner, oder kann er die ganze Partition von Ubuntu sichern? Und wie kann es den aussehen, wen man das Backup wieder draufspielt?
<koegs> Anf_: steht alles im Wiki
<Anf_> Ich finde es nicht, da stehen nur die Programme, die Backups machen können, aber nicht, was Sie alles Sichern, und wie ich dan das Backup im Notfall wieder draufmache
<koegs> erstmal solltest du dir selber klar werden was du sichern möchtest, wohin du sichern möchtest, wie oft du sichern möchtest, dann kann man schauen welches Programm am besten geeignet ist
<Anf_> Ich hab vor, mir ein eigenen NAS Server zu bauen, der nur meine daten sichert, und die HDD im PC, wo nur mein Ubuntu mit den Programmen sind möchte ich regelmäsig Backups machen, und auf dem NAS dan speichern.
<Anf_> Ich sehe gerade, das Ubuntu schon ein Tool zum sichern hat in den systemeinstellungen, da kann man auch alles einstellen, welche Ordner gesichert werden sollen, aber wen ich alle Ordner sichere, oder am besten die ganze Ubuntu Partition, was hab ich dafon, wen ich nicht weiß, wie ich die Daten aus dem Backup wieder herstellen kann
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/D%C3%A9j%C3%A0_Dup#Daten-wiederherstellen
<kubine> dadrc: Title: Déjà Dup › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Anf_, ↑
<Anf_> Ich check es einfach nicht, bin voll verwirrt jetzt, ich sitze schon mehrere Tage und schau mir an, was man alles mit einem NAS machen kann, und ob ich das machen kann damit, was ich mir grad alles so vorstelle, aber jetzt check ich nichts mehr
<stevieh> tja...
<fedorafan> hi, ich habe hier unter gdisk folgende Meldung "Found valid GPT with hybrid MBR; using GPT"
<fedorafan> wie kann ich nun die MBR nutzen
<k1l_> Anf_: du musst ja nicht alles sichern. die system daten kannst du ja wieder neu installieren. nur deine perösnlichen daten gibts halt nicht nochmal. 
<Anf_> Ja, klar, aber den Ordner mit den Programmen die ich installiert habe, möchte ich auch speichern
<k1l_> welchen ordner?
<Anf_> Mit den Programmen wo meine Tools sind, die ich installiert habe
<stevieh> das kannst du dir im prinzip sparen.
<k1l_> Anf_: details! details!
<Anf_> ??? Aber dan muss ich ja die ganzen Programme Neu installieren, und Neu einstellen
<stevieh> Anf_: wenn du deinen rechner von zeit zu zeit wirklich komplett backuppen willst - auch übers netz - schau dir mal clonezilla an. Ansonsten: backuppe dein homedir mit deja dup und gut ist.
<stevieh> oder kombiniere beides.
<stevieh> http://askubuntu.com/questions/7809/how-to-back-up-my-entire-system
<kubine> stevieh: Title: backup - How to back up my entire system? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<k1l_> Anf_: und wo ist das problem an einem "apt-get install programm1 programm2 programm3...." dann brauchst du nur das /etc zu sichern für die configs
<Anf_> OK, ein Backup zu machen hab ich ja verstanden, ist auch jetzt egal mit Programmen oder Ohne, die frage die ich jetzt habe, wie stelle ich das ganze dan wieder her, installiere ich Ubuntu dan Neu und spiel die Backups dan drauf, oder wie läuft das ab?
<stevieh> yep, genau so
<k1l_> !backup > Anf_ 
<kubine> Anf_: Informationen zu Backup finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<Anf_> Das hab ich verstanden, das ich den Home und den etc/ Ordner sichern soll, aber was gringt mir das, wie stelle ich das Backup wieder rein?
<stevieh> k1l_: für einen "Anf" ist das "nur" das problem ;-)
<k1l_> Anf_: lass das einfach von dejadup machen. stell da die ordner ein und dann kannste da auf "zurückspielen" klicken
<Anf_> Ich kenne nur von Windows, wen man da den Programm ordner nur speichern auf ein USB stick, dan auf einem Frisch Neuen Windows den Ordner ersetzt, funktionieren die Programme nicht, weil die danten nicht nur in den Programm Ordner waren
<k1l_> du nutzt hier aber kein windows.
<stevieh> das ist bei Linux nicht anders.
<stevieh> aber da alles ja freie software ist, kannst du sie einfach wieder installieren.
<Anf_> ok, ganz ruhig, das heißt, wen ich mit dejadub ein Backup mache, von meinem Home Ordner und von meinem Ordner wo ich meine Programme habe, und das Backup auf meinen NAS speichere. Dan hab ich Probleme und Installiere Ubuntu Neu mit Dejadub und wähle das Backup von meinen NAS mit Dejsdub aus, Dejsdub ersetzt die Ordner alle selber, und ich hab alles wie früher, läuft das so alles ab?
<k1l_> Anf_: das gilt halt für programme die du von ubuntu installierst. deswegen habe ich nach details zu den programmen gefragt.
<k1l_> Anf_: ja. es sei denn du nutzt programme die da probleme machen
<Anf_> Und wieso machen die dan Probleme, welche Programme können es sein?
<k1l_> programme die nicht mit vom ubuntu paket system kommen. wir wissen ja nicht was für geheimnisvolle programme du die ganze zeit meinst.
<k1l_> Anf_: für normale programme reicht ein einfaches apt-get install und dann die configs zurückspielen die entweder in /etc oder im /home ordner liegen.
<k1l_> Anf_: die dejadup seite hast du ja jetzt schon mehrfach verlinkt bekommen. lies die einfach mal durch. das klappt auch so wie es da beschrieben ist. wenn du konkrete fragen hast dann komm auch mit konkreten fragen. so allgemein kann man nur sagen" das programm macht das so wie es soll"
<Anf_> Was sind jetzt Configs und was meinst du mit Programmen die nicht von Ubuntu Packeten kommen, sind das Programme die ich aus anderen Quellen installiert habe?
<d4mnb0b> ist es sinnvoll von unity zu lxfe zu wechseln über den paketmanager oder muss man zwingend eine xubuntu version laden und installieren?
<stevieh> d4mnb0b: ist kein problem.
<k1l_> Anf_: nicht aus den ubuntu paketquellen ist alles was du nicht mit apt-get install installierst oder was aus einem PPA kommt.
<k1l_> Anf_: und die configs (das sind die programm einstellungen) liegen in den genannten ordnern bei ubuntu
<d4mnb0b> stevieh, jetzt hängt allerdings mein softwarecenter fest :/ macht man das besser über ein terminal?
<k1l_> d4mnb0b: du meinst wohl xfce (xubuntu) oder lxde (Lubuntu)
<stevieh> das sollte eigentlich auch wurscht sein. wegen  dm und dem ganzen kram vielleicht wirklich aus der konsole
<stevieh> musst nur rausbekommen. was das metapaket ist, dass dir unity wegmacht
<d4mnb0b> ja hihi und noch eine frage wie kann ich den nervenden notifycationballon lösche oben rechts?
<d4mnb0b> der ballon labert mich andauernd voll wegen neue musiktitel bzw. nächsten
<d4mnb0b> weiss es keiner wo kann ich nach support fragen für ubuntu?
<k1l_> stell halt in dem programm ab, dass er jeden titel anzeigen soll. easy one
<d4mnb0b> leider bietet spotify diese funktion nicht, ich würde den hinweisballon gerne global deaktivieren
<d4mnb0b> bei allen anderen playern sowie pidgin damals wars easy one
<k1l_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/472325/remove-spotify-pop-up-notification-when-a-song-starts
<kubine> k1l_: Title: Remove spotify pop-up notification when a song starts - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<d4mnb0b> ty k1l_ 
<d4mnb0b> bei jedem anderen programm schaue ich inzwischen zum modden in das homeverzeichnis. meinst du mir ist es bei spotify eingefallen *andenkopffass* :/
<stevieh> ich modde euch gleich was
<d4mnb0b> lol
<d4mnb0b> scheint zu funzen ich bedanke mich mal und stelle auf gelöst. der paketmanger / softwarecenter hat sich auch wieder freigespielt ^^ 2 mal 11 meter k1l_ stevieh -_-
<d4mnb0b> ist halt ne gurke deswegen das light weight desktop envo nun :) bis gleich reboot
<Anf_> k1l hab eine konkrete frage :) kann mit jemand erklähren was das ZFS Dateisystem beteutet, hab gelesen das es wie Raid oder so ähnlich sein soll, aber besser als Raid funktioniert, wie geht das, also was macht ZFS?
<da_didi> den wikipedia-artikel gelesen?
<ring0> Anf_, zuerst http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateisystem
<kubine> ring0: Title: Dateisystem › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> Anf_, dann http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ZFS_on_Linux lesen
<kubine> ring0: Title: ZFS on Linux › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Anf_> Super Danke
<XUABAZ_> Hi, ich habe 3 Bildchirme an meinem Computer. Diese sind an 2 Grafikkarten (NVIDIA). Hat alles funktioniert, aber ich konnte YouTube-Videos ruckelfrei in Vollbild schauen. Also dachte ich, es sei hilfreich, einen NVIDIA-Treiber zu installieren. Nach einem Neustart gingen nur noch 2 Bildschirme. In Systemeinstellungen=>Anzeigegeräte wurden auch nur 2 gelistet. Aber bei Terminal=>nvidia-settings wurden alle 3 Bildschirme aufgeführt. Ich 
<XUABAZ_> habe da die Anordnung angepasst, nun kann ich nur noch einen Bildschirm verwenden. Der Mauszeiger fährt aber über alle Bildschirme und bekommt auf den inaktiven die Form eines X. Was muss ich tun?
<bekks> nvidia-settings installieren und deine Monitor konfigurieren.
<XUABAZ_> Hab ich doch gemacht?
<XUABAZ_> Unter Systemeinstellungen=>Anzeigegeräte taucht aber nur noch ein Monitor auf
<apollo13> 3 monitore mit nvidia unter linux? hach das ist immer ein spaß
<apollo13> oder kann twinview inzwischen mehr als twin :þ
<XUABAZ_> immerhin, Videos laufen nun ruckelfrei
<nagetier> XUABAZ_, habe das mit mehreren X-Screen umgesetzt, Xinerama ist deaktiviert. Setup ist deinem recht ähnlich.
<XUABAZ_> Ja, ich habe 3 X-Screens ohne Xinerama
<nagetier> XUABAZ_, sicher das die Treiber von nVidia auch eingesetzt werden?
<XUABAZ_> Der Mauszeiger funktioniert auch schon wunderbar auf allen 3 Monitoren. 
<XUABAZ_> Weiß ich nicht
<XUABAZ_> wie finde ich das heraus?
<apollo13> nunja, twinview funktioniert ja so oder so nur innerhalb einer gpu oder?
<apollo13> sprich graka kaufen mit 3 ausgängen  :þ
<XUABAZ_> Naja, ich hätte ja auch noch einen 4. Monitor, der nur leider tot ist.
<nagetier> XUABAZ_, /var/log/Xorg.0.log studieren
<nagetier> such da einfach mal nach nvidia
<nagetier> XUABAZ_, und schau ob lsmod nvidia ausgibt
<apollo13> naja die quadros haben vier ausgänge ;)
<nagetier> apollo13, und das geht wohl mittlerweile auch über die Grenze einer GPU hinaus..
<XUABAZ_> bei "drm" steht used "2" by "nvidia"
<apollo13> nagetier: ja aber solang das innerhalb eines PCIe ist geht das afaik
<nagetier> apollo13, geht auch über mehr als eine Karte, soweit ich das las
<apollo13> ah dann haben sie das inzwischen gefixt, ich verwende seit langem schon nur mehr intel, da geht das einfach…
<nagetier> ahjo
<XUABAZ_> Unter Windows ging das damals auch einfach
<apollo13> ja aber der windows treiber von nvidia ist dem linux treiber welten voraus ;)
<XUABAZ_> Ja, sicherlich
<bongleger> ahoi, kennt jemand von euch ein grafisches such-programm/tool, mit dem man einfach strings in dateien mit einem bestimmten maximalen alter suchen kann? (sowas wie searchmonkey, aber in besser) (und ja, ich weiss, dass es einfacher mit find und grep geht, aber ich brauche was endnutzer-taugliches.)
<nagetier> XUABAZ_, es liegt an deinen Einstellungen, du wirst nvidia-setting anpassen müssen.. ne Lösung kann ICH dir nicht nennen. Ich weiß nur, es geht.
<apollo13> nagetier: http://stackoverflow.com/a/14840030 laut dem brauchts zumindest SLI?
<kubine> apollo13: Title: nvidia - How to use TwinView with two monitors connected to two video cards? (Ubuntu 10.04) - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<XUABAZ_> Jo, das denke ich auch. Der Mauszeiger macht ja schon prima mit
<XUABAZ_> SLI hab ich nicht
<XUABAZ_> Kann nur die eine
<nagetier> apollo13, gibt da so ein neues buzz-word, ich komme nicht drauf. Die Funktion ist afaik noch nicht lang im Treiber.
<apollo13> ah, dann sollte ich vlt mal meinen treiber aktualisieren
<apollo13> wobei die nvidia karte tut als cuda rechenknecht eigentlich gut genug^^
<apollo13> ie als heizung
<nagetier> hier sind 2 Monitore in Screen0, ein weiterer Screen1.. jeder Screen ist an einer eigenen GPU
<XUABAZ_> Ok, ich habe alle in einen eigenen Screen gepackt
<nagetier> XUABAZ_, noch eine Auffälligkeit an meinem Setup.. unter Xfce kann ich die DE auf allen 3 Monitoren nutzen, unter KDE habe ich nur Screen0, über Screen1 kann ich die MAus fahren, aber keine DE einrichten.. da müsste ich noch basteln, ist aber derzeit einfach kein Bedarf.
<nagetier> mir derzeit dennoch ein Rätzel
<nagetier> s
<XUABAZ_> DE=Desktop Environment? Dann ist es bei mir wohl auch so
<nagetier> XUABAZ_, ja, KDE und Xfce kann man da einordnen
<nagetier> XUABAZ_, du bist unter KDE?
<XUABAZ_> Screen0 geht, screen1 und screen2 zeigen nur den Mauszeiger in form eines X
<XUABAZ_> Ubuntu^^
<nagetier> ja, ok
<XUABAZ_> Unter Kubuntu hab ich es glaub auch nicht hinbekommen
<XUABAZ_> dann fand ich im Internet aber meist nur Hilfen für Ubuntu, dann habe ich das genommen
<nagetier> XUABAZ_, man kann auch keine Fenster zwischen den Screens verschieben, kA ob du so ein Setup haben möchtest. Hat seine Vorteile, aber die werden wohl eher selten genutzt.
<nagetier> XUABAZ_, Ubuntu und Kubuntu unterscheiden sich ausschlißlich in der Paketwahl
<XUABAZ_> ja, sind wohl recht ähnlich
<XUABAZ_> aber sudo ging nicht, musste kdesudo nehmen und so kleinigkeiten
<nagetier> XUABAZ_, wenn du Support für Ubuntu findest, kannst du den getrost auf Kubuntu anwenden.. wenn es um GUI Krams geht, kann man das anmerken, aber ansonsten ist das uninteressant
<nagetier> XUABAZ_, sudo ging wo nicht, unter der GUI?
<XUABAZ_> Im Terminal
<XUABAZ_> von Kubuntu
<nagetier> hm, ok
<XUABAZ_> Zumal die Live-Disc von Ubuntu sofort alle Monitore nutzte
<bekks> sudo kann man ja auch nicht für grafische Applikationen nutzen.
<XUABAZ_> Kann es sein, dass ich Unity als DE habe?
<bekks> Möglich, das wisen wir nicht :)
<XUABAZ_> Und verstehe ich es richtig, dass ich nur XFCE installieren müsste und dann kann ich möglicherweise alle Monitore nutzen?
<nagetier> XUABAZ_, dann versuch unter der Informationen zu bekommen.. schau ob da nvidia-settings verwendet oder direkt die xorg.conf angefasst wird, letzteres ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich
<XUABAZ_> Also ich kann über die nvidia-settings das xorg.conf ändern/überschreiben
<nagetier> ja, stimmt.. imho mischt da aber noch etwas mit
<XUABAZ_> Aber ich kann max. 2 Bildschirme in einen X screen packen
<nagetier> XUABAZ_, ja, das ist auch so ok
<nagetier> ein Screen kann sich, ebenfalls imho, nur auf einer physikalischen Karte befinden
<XUABAZ_> Ja, so kann ich es auch nur einstellen
<nagetier> dann mach einen weiteren Screen für den übrigen Monitor
<XUABAZ_> ok
<XUABAZ_> dann mache ich nun mal einen Neustart
<XUABAZ_> Ok, nun gehen 2 Bildschirme
<nagetier> du tastest dich heran :)
<XUABAZ_> Und der 3. kann die Maus
<XUABAZ_> Nur leider funktioniert das Fenster andocken nicht mehr
<XUABAZ_> Die 2 Bildschirme werden wie ein großer angesehen
<nagetier> XUABAZ_, hört sich nach aktiviertem Xinerama an
<XUABAZ_> Dabei habe ich extra keinen Haken bei "Enable Xinerama" gemacht
<XUABAZ_> In /etc/X11/xorg.conf steht: xOption         "Xinerama" "0"
<XUABAZ_> also sollte doch richtig sein
<XUABAZ_> kann ich das xfce einfach installieren oder brauche ich dann Xubuntu?
<dadrc> kann man auch nachträglich installieren, kein ding
<Hiege> guten abend 
<Hiege> Ich habe ein problem beim installieren der mysql2 von Ruby Sinatra 
<nagetier> XUABAZ_, meine xorg.conf - http://pastebin.com/Xq5iZdnX
<kubine> nagetier: Title: # nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings # nvidia-s - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Hiege> http://pastebin.com/76MzTweU also ich bekomme diese meldung und das system ist ubuntu Server aber bei Lubuntu funst es auch nicht
<kubine> Hiege: Title: daniel@Daniel-Server:~$ sudo gem install mysql2 Fetching: mysql2-0.3.18.gem (10 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<nagetier> XUABAZ_, zwei identische Monitore an Screen0, einen dazu unterschiedlichen an Screen1
<dadrc> Hiege, sudo apt-get install ruby1.9.1-dev
<nagetier> XUABAZ_, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Xfce_Installation
<kubine> nagetier: Title: Xfce Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Hiege> ahh danke teste ich gleich
<XUABAZ_> stimmt mit meiner xorg.conf ziemlich überein
<nagetier> XUABAZ_, auch wenn es Wahnsinn ist, aber dann würde ich tatsächlich mal eine kleine Installation von Xfce versuchen und da schauen
<XUABAZ_> werde ich tun, vielen Dank schonmal
<nagetier> ansonsten fummelt da imho KDE zwischen
<nagetier> Gerne
<XUABAZ_> Ist installiert, dann nehme ich an, ich brauche einen Neustart?
<nagetier> nein, eifach beim Login auswählen
<nagetier> XUABAZ_, abmelden reicht aus
<XUABAZ_> ok
<7JTACJ6C9> JAAAAA
<7JTACJ6C9> es geht
<7JTACJ6C9> Nur die Anordnung passt nicht
<nagetier> schön, jetzt fragt sich nur warum nicht unter KDE ;)
<nagetier> 7JTACJ6C9, das lässt sich in nvidia-settings einfach anpassen
<nagetier> 7JTACJ6C9, auch danach reicht ein Neuanmelden aus
<dadrc> (es ist übrigens 'ne ungünstige Idee, beim jedem Join einen anderen Namen zu haben)
<7JTACJ6C9> oh
<7JTACJ6C9> warum das?
<7JTACJ6C9> mir nicht aufgefallen
<dadrc> Macht es für Leute, die mitlesen, ziemlich schwer, die Übersicht zu behalten
<XUABAZ> So
<nagetier> k
<XUABAZ> Keine ahnung, warum ich den nicht behalten habe
<XUABAZ_> Ok, sieht schon besser aus
<XUABAZ_> was die Monitore angeht
<XUABAZ_> Kann nur mit der Oberfläche nicht umgehen
<XUABAZ_> Gibt es im Xfce auch eine art Taskleiste oder sowas?
<ring0> es gibt das panel, ja
<XUABAZ_> der rechtsklick?
<ring0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Xfce_Panel
<kubine> ring0: Title: Xfce Panel › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<XUABAZ_> oh, schön
<XUABAZ_> ich muss da aber noch vieles lernen
<ring0> lässt sich eigentlich auch nett anpassen, wie früher™
<XUABAZ_> Ja, die Grafik ist nicht die tollste. aber es funktioniert immerhin
<ring0> kannst dir ja irgendein fancy theme aussuchen
<Hiege> dadrc: http://pastebin.com/A6UuM43X   kannst du mir eventuell sagen ob der Fehler an meiner hello-world.rb liegt oder ob die mysql2 noch nicht richtig installiert ist ? 
<kubine> Hiege: Title: daniel@Daniel-Server:~/Arbeitsfläche/Haussteuerung$ ruby hello_world.rb /usr - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> ich würd ja behaupten, dir fehlt der entsprechende gem
<Hiege> hmm ok danke 
<XUABAZ_> mal noch eine Frage: Wie bekomme ich nun bei dem XFCE ein Fenster auf einen anderen Bildschirm geschoben?
<nagetier> XUABAZ_, dazu öffnest du die Fenster auf dem Screen, auf welchem du arbeiten möchtest, oder setzt die Variable DISPLAY, z.B. DISPLAY=:0.1 urxvt &, das startet urxvt auf Screen 0, Bildschirm 1.. und das hat nichts direkt mit Xfce zu tun, da du mehrere Screen nutzt, muss das so behandelt werden.
<XUABAZ_> also ich muss alle Programme aus dem Terminal öffnen?
<XUABAZ> Ok
<nagetier> XUABAZ, nicht unbedingt, du kannst DISPLAY= auch in eine grafische Verknüpfung unterbringen
<IcK3> Hi
<IcK3> kennst sich jemensch mit Synergy aus?
<nagetier> XUABAZ, kann man sich auch mal ansehen - https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/multihead
<kubine> nagetier: Title: Multihead - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<IcK3> Ich mchte gern einen externen Bildschirm an den Client hngen. Aber ich kann die Maus nicht auf diesen externen Bildschirm bewegen
<nagetier> XUABAZ, 'mutihead' ist btw. genau der (Such)Begriff, denn man für so eine Konfiguration verwendet
<XUABAZ> ok, vielen Dank
<XUABAZ> ganz schön kompliziert
<XUABAZ> Aber ich hoffe, dass mein PC dann endlich mal richtig läuft
<nagetier> XUABAZ, du kannst die Monitore auch alle miteinander verbinden, das wäre dann aber eine andere Konfiguration.. die jetzige wird so unter Linux seit ewig eingesetzt
<nagetier> XUABAZ, so könnten z.B. unterschiedliche DE auf den Screen verteilt werden, was ab und an recht nett ist
<XUABAZ> Ok, also so, dass mit einer weiteren Tastatur und Maus ein weiterer Nutzer gleichzeitig en den PS kann, oder wie?
<XUABAZ> *PC
<nagetier> XUABAZ, auch das, ja.. du selber könntest aber auch an einer Konsole mehrere grafische Oberflächen nutzen
<bekks> IcK3: Nein, wir kennen uns aber total gut mit Metafragen aus.
<nagetier> XUABAZ, der Sinn mag sich jetzt nicht ergeben, es gibt aber genug usecase, wo der vorhanden ist :)
<XUABAZ> kann ich 2 Browser auf unterschiedlichen Bildschirmen nutzen?
<XUABAZ> 2x Chrome
<IcK3> bekks: ja sorry. also ich mchte gern nen externen bildschirm an den synergy- client haengen, krieg den aber nich angeschlossen
<nagetier> klar
<IcK3> bekks: sorry, krieg ihn nich bedient
<nagetier> XUABAZ, evtl muss der Browser dazu unterschiedliche Sessions starten, aber das geht sehr gut
<bekks> IcK3: Das ist ein bisschen vage formuliert. Was genau tust Du, was genau soll passieren, was genau passiert stattdessen?
<XUABAZ> ok, dann muss ich ihm das beibringen
<IcK3> synergy läuft, externer bildschirm an server funktioniert
<IcK3> externer bildschirm am client zeigt an, kann aber maus nicht darauf bewegen
<IcK3> synergy sagt, ich würde das bild verlassen
<koegs> ggf. synergy neu starten, damit der die gesamte bildschirmfläche mitkriegt?
<Hiege> ich vertage mein problem erstmal danke für die infos, bis denne 
<IcK3> koegs: hab ich probiert, jetzt springt synergy grad garnich mehr an ;-(
<IcK3> koegs sznergz geht wieder, der externe monitor haengt wieder am server
<IcK3> koegs> auf unerkl'rliche weise hats nun geklappt, ich danke dir tausendmal
<IcK3> bye, bye Leute, ihr habt mir schon gestern geholfen und heute wieder. Ihr seid super. Tausendank und auf bald.
<c_korn> guten abend, kann mir jemand dabei helfen, wie ich den ton von meinem notebook zu meinem PC mittels pulseaudio über das netzwerk streame? welche tools brauche ich dafür?
<lyze> ohai :)
<kitikonti> ich hab ein problem auf einen server wo ich keine root rechte habe
<kitikonti> die website die darauf liegt kann nicht mehr aufgerufen werden und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das es was mit den dateiberechtigungen zu tun hat
<kitikonti> ich moechte das der apache user als gruppe zugewiesen ist aber da bekomm ich immer permission denied obwohl ich besitzer und gruppe bin
<Lothenon> da fragt man am besten den admin, dass der die rechte entsprechend fixed
#ubuntu-de 2015-03-13
<Anf> Hallo, wollte mal fragen, wie schaut es bei Ubuntu mit der Einrichtung eines eigenen Mailserver aus?
<Anf> Kann man überhaupt mit einem Homeserver einen eigenen Mailserver betreiben?
<ring0> klar, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mailserver-Einf%C3%BChrung
<kubine> ring0: Title: Mailserver-Einführung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Anf> Ich hab mir die Seite schon mehrmals durchgelsen, abe rich verstehe immer noch eine sache nicht, wen ich einen eigenen Mailserver auf meinem Homeserver betreibe, wo werden die Nachrichten gespeichert, und was hab ich davon?
<Anf> Ich hab gedacht, wen man einen eigenen mailserver hat, das man dan unabhängig von einem E-mail Provider ist, oder kommt man Ohne E-mail Provider nicht drum rum?
<k1l> das ist 1. ein haufen arbeit 2. blocken die meisten email-server dynamische ips eh wegen spam 3. wenn deine kiste mal nicht läuft (warum auch immer) kommen keine emails mehr an
<Anf> klar, aber möglich ist sowas, das man auf seinem Homeserver einen eigenen E-mail Provider startet, ohne von jemand abhängig zu sein
<Anf> Ich meine, jede Firma hat doch seine eigene E-mail, also z.B Musterman@dhl.de , da hat doch DHL einen eigenen E-mail Server, oder leiten die das durch gmail.com durch? Oder wie läuft das alles ab bei Firman, die eine eigene E-mail auf seinen Namen haben?
<k1l> klar. ein homeserver ist ja auch nichts anderes als ein server irgendwo anders, nur das man dort meist langsamere bandbreite, ne dynamsche ip und keine echte server hardware hat mit ausfallsicherheit etc.
<k1l> die bezahlen eine firma oder mitarbeiter die sich um die emailserver kümmern. meist stehen die in einem eigenem oder angemietetem rechenzentrum.
<Anf> Das weiß ich ja, die frage ist ja, wie das alles abläuft bei großen firman, wo die E-mail nach dem @ auf den Namen der Firma endet, und nicht mit gmail, yahoo usw. haben die Firman einen eigenen E-mail Server ohne Provider, oder wie läuft das bei den ab?
<k1l> http://www.heise.de/ct/artikel/Postmaster-fuer-alle-1407270.html
<kubine> k1l: Title: Selbstverwaltung: Die eigene Mail-Domain | c't (at www.heise.de)
<k1l> du machst da ein riesen fass auf. wenn du nicht bock hast eine menge stunden darin zu investieren in lernen, lesen, wieder lernen, wieder lesen. dann kauf dir eine email irgendwo und lass das profis machen.
<Anf> ok, anders gefragt, wen ich mir einen eigenen E-mail Server starte, und mein Freund mir eine E-mail schreibt von einem Yahoo Konto, kommt die Email erst bei einen Provider an, wo mein Homeserver die dan abholt, oder kann das sein, das die E-mail gleich auf mein Server geht und da gespeichert wird, ohne irgend einem Provider dazwischen??
<Anf> Wieo sagen immer alles Kaufen oder von Profis machen lassen, sind alle jetzt doof geworden und können nichts selber machen, ich zahl Nie wür irgendwas, was ich alleine machen kann, auch wen es 1 Woche dauert
<k1l> Anf: weil da so viel schief gehen kann. wenn du mist baust kommen emails nicht an (wenn du glück hast) oder deine kiste dient als spam kiste und wird überall geblockt. etc.
<k1l> als anfänger von null auf 100 zu wollen ist halt nicht so einfach. du musst da eine menge lernen. die meisten lassen den aufwand und lassen das dann profis machen. sollte man sich mal klar machen bevor man ein "ich mach immer alles einfach alleine" bringt
<Anf> ok, aber bei Firman wie dhl usw klapp doch alles mit Ihren E-mail adressen, ich will ja auch nur wissen, wie das bei den Funktioniert, vielleicht hab ich nicht mal vor, für mich sowas zu machen
<k1l> Anf: ich habe das schon beantwortet. die bezahlen entweder firmen die das für ihre firma machen oder die stellen eine horde an admins an, die das selber managen.
<Anf> Ich mach ja auch nicht alles gleich alleine, was ich nicht kann, wen ich es nicht kann guck ich wie so was geht, deswegen hab ich auch gefragt, wie das bei den Firmen mit den Emails funktioniert, braucht man eine Domain geht das mit einem privaten Homeserver usw. aber die antwort ist doch gleich, lass es von Profis machen 
<Anf> das ist ja schon klar, aber was machen die admins, was wird alles gebraucht um so ein Mailsystem in einer Firma aufzubauen
<Anf> Das es nicht ein Man macht, das ist mir schon klar
<k1l> habe ich doch schon beantwortet. du denkst nur sofort es wäre majestätsbeleidigung wenn man blutigen anfängern rät, dass das ein großer haufen arbeit ist und es nach hinten losgehen kann.
<Anf> ich weiß das es schwer ist das es nicht klappen kann das man zeit braucht, die frage ist doch aber wie baut man so was auf, UND was man dafür alles braucht
<k1l> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MX_record  hier wird das erklärt mit der domain
<kubine> k1l: Title: MX record - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<Anf> ok, ganz einfache frage, kann ich einen Mailserver auf meinem Homserver starten, wo die E-mails von meinen Freunden direkt auf meinen Server gesendet und auf meinem Server gespeichert werden, ohne dazwischen noch einen Provider zu haben, der die E-mail speichert und auf meinen Server schickt, JA oder NEIN ??
<k1l> ja
<Anf> Danke, jetzt währe noch schön zu wissen, was man dafür alles braucht und wie das alles aufgebaut wird
<k1l> einen mx record, einen server, jemanden der die software aufsetzt und pflegt.
<Anf> mx record ist das die Domain, die gemait ist?
<k1l> du stellst dir das zu einfach vor. das ist ein hochkomplexes thema. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mailserver-Einf%C3%BChrung
<kubine> k1l: Title: Mailserver-Einführung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Anf> Das weiß ich auch, sonst würde ich ja auch nicht hier fragen :) 
<k1l> lies dich mal in den wiki artikel und die dort verlinkten artikel ein. das musst du eh machen wenn du den mailserver aufsetzten willst.
<Anf> Ich möchte auf meinen Homeserver das system Ubuntu Server installieren, hab gesehen, das Ubuntu Server bei der installation das Tool Mail Server anbietet, aber was meint Ubuntu mit diesem Mailserver? Ist das der Server den ich meine
<k1l> bitte liest erstmal den artikel
<Anf> ok, mach ich, ich hab nur gesehen das Ubuntu den Mailserver anbietet wen man Ubuntu Server installiert, aber auf der Ubuntu Seite hab ich nichts zu diesem Mailserver gefunden, was Sie damit meinen mit diesem Mailserver, da steht keine Beschreibung zu diesem Dienst den Ubuntu Server anbietet
<k1l> der installiert dann ein sammelsorium an paketen, die man als grundgerüst für einen mailserver brauchen würde.
<Anf> Wieso gibt es keine Seite, wo man nachschauen kann, welche Dienste Ubuntu Server anbietet?
<k1l> das ist aber nicht nur ein programm, wo mit einem klick alles läuft. aber das willst du ja nicht hören
<k1l> Anf: die gibt es tonnenweise
<Anf> ich hab keine gefunden zumindest für den Ubuntu Server
<k1l> weil du eben einsteiger bist. du weißt ja noch nichtmal welche dienste man bräuchte für einen gesamten mailserver. 
<Anf> Das wollte ich eigendlich hier nachfragen
<Anf> Ich hab gehört, Domain einen Server und die Software bis jetzt, und ich dachte die Software währe der Mailserver den Ubuntu Server ja anbietet
<k1l_> also lies dich bitte ins thema ein. damit du überhaupt erstmal einen überblick bekommst, wenn du schon nicht auf leute hören willst, die da mehr ahnung haben.
<Anf> Ich möchte ja hören deswegen bin ich ja hier, aber ich will nicht hören, wie lass es von Profis machen uws.
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mailserver-Einf%C3%BChrung   lies das samt die verlinkten und im text genannten weiteren programme.
<kubine> k1l_: Title: Mailserver-Einführung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> Anf: oh mann ey
<k1l_> bist du jetzt in deiner ehre gekränkt weil man dir als blutiger anfänger abgeraten hat einen mailserver aufzusetzen, weil niemand eine spamschleuder mehr im internet braucht?
<Anf> was währe jetzt eine Spanschleuder, und wieso soll  die über mein Mailserver funktionieren
<k1l_> du hast 0 ahnung, und 0 überblick wieviel arbeit das ist und weigerst dich ständig grundlagenartikel zu lesen. du denkst du kannst da mit einem klick einen server installieren und der läuft dann und alles ist gut. das ist bei weitem nicht so. 
<k1l_> *spam-schleuder
<k1l_> wenn dein mailserver gehackt wird und missbraucht wird weil du als anfänger eben keine ahnung hast. dann landet deine domain auf den blocklisten und das wars dann
<Anf> Ich hab die Grundlegendenartikel gelesen 
<Anf> Aber man kann sich dafon doch sichern oder nicht
<k1l_> soll ich das echt nochmal erklären?
<Anf> Nein ich hab es gerafft
<Anf> Danke dir, ich frag die Tage einfach mal meinen Freund, der eine IT Firma hat und eine eigene Hompage mit einer eigenen Firmen E-mail wie das mit der E-mail funktioniert, was man dafür ALLES braucht, und was alles passieren kann, und entscheide mich dan, ob es für mich was ich, oder ob ich weiter meine E-mails Yahoo anvertrauen muss :)
<k1l_> ich habs dir beantwortet. das du nichts lesen willst kann ich ncihts dafür
<Anf> Die Seiten die ich hier bekommen habe, hab ich alle mindesten 2 mal gelesen, aber ich hab es nicht gerafft und wollte hier mal kurz nachfragen
<k1l_> soll ich nochmal erwähnen, dass das ein komplexes thema ist?
<Anf> Dan hätte man das doch gleich sagen können, das es komplex ist und ich selber irgendwie die Infos wo anders bekommen soll
<Anf> Ich hab es aber schon gefunden, was ich gesucht habe :)
<Anf> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Postfix
<kubine> Anf: Title: Postfix › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> Anf: soll ich dir jetzt hier 2 wochen lang vordiktieren, wie du den server genau aufsetzen musst?
<Anf> Da wird alles erklärt, was ich wissen möchte :)
<k1l_> Anf: und jetzt guckst du nochmal auf die übersichtsseite, siehst, dass dort postfix im text genannt, erklärt und verlinkt ist und dann entschuldigst du dich.
<Anf> Das wollte ihc auch nicht, ich wollte nur wissen, was man alles für diesen Mailserver braucht
<k1l_> man beachte auch nochmal die zig warnhinweise im postfix artikel, dass das gefälligst nix für anfänger ist die denken sie könnten sich das zusammenklicken
<Anf> Aber jetzt weiß ich, das man einen MTP braucht und am besten mit fester IP und Zertifikat, wei Ohne hätte man diese Span Schleuder
<k1l_> aber rede hier nicht weiter um den heissen brei herum und sage du würdest dich ja einlesen. du willst einfach in 5minuten was zusammenklicken und möglichst nichts lesen müssen. viel glück damit
<Anf> Hier wurde gesagt, das wen man es selber falscht macht, das man eine Span Schleuder dan hat die gesperrt wird, aber wie es dazu kommt will man ja wissen
<Lothenon> es gehört ein wenig mehr dazu den server abzusichern, dass das keine spamschleuder ist. bei dynamischen ip-adressen hast du jedoch die größte chance, bei anderen servern abzublitzen.
<Anf> Danke für den Tipp
<Anf> Ich will einfach einen Homeserver zum datensichern und Stremen im lokal Netz und einen eigenen MailServer, ich weiß aber nicht was man für diesen Mailserver alles braucht und was man beachten muss, und bin einfach fertig, deswegen reg ich mich jetzt manchmal so auf, tut Mir leid für diese Ausraster hier im Forum
<Lothenon> ist ja kein thema, nur ist solch eine serveradministrations ein sehr komplexes thema und kann nicht einfach mal nur mit ein paar klicks zusammen geschustert werden. hier findest du ein paar mehr details zu den von ubuntu ausgelieferten mail-servern: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/email-services.html
<kubine> Lothenon: Title: Email Services (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Anf> SUPER DANKE, genau die Seite hab ich gebraucht, wo alle Dienste die Ubuntu Server anbietet erklärt werden, VIELEN Dank
<gnude> guten morgen
<Nachtwolf> guten morgen
<Nachtwolf> re
<Nachtwolf> ma sehn ob ich euch so lesen kann oder ob echt keiner was sagt
<koegs> Nachtwolf: man kann dich sehen, hier ist aber üblichweise nix los, wenn keine support-fragen sind :)
<Nachtwolf> ahhh
<Nachtwolf> ich habe eine ebendiese
<Nachtwolf> bin blutiger linux anfänger und habe ein problem mit ubuntu gnome auf meinem laptop
<rumpel> Nachtwolf, erzqhl
<Nachtwolf> die grafische oberfläche lädt nur bei jedem 2. bootvorgang, sonst bleibt der bildschim schwarz
<k1l_> welches ubuntu genau? welche grafikkarten? welcher driver installiert?
<Nachtwolf> ubuntu gnome 14.10 patches sollten aktuell sein, Nvidia NVS 3100M, der nouveau treiber der dabei ist
<k1l_> hast du mal den nvidia treiber von ubuntu probiert? in den systemeinstellungen sollte es da eine möglichkeit für die prop. treiber installation geben
<Nachtwolf> habe ich noch nicht
<Nachtwolf> kann ich mal machen
<Nachtwolf> *macht das mal kurz*
<Nachtwolf> ok damit geht es
<Nachtwolf> sieht nur doof aus beim booten. aber damit kann ich leben
<Nachtwolf> danke
<Lemon> Hallo Zusammen ich hab einen PC mit 2 Festplatten auf der einen Läuft Windows auf die andere soll Lubuntu Wo soll der Bootloader hin, auf SDA mit Win oder SDB wo Lubuntu hin soll?
<gnude> ich würde sda nehmen
<gnude> so vom bauchgefühl erhaus
<gnude> altes bios oder uefi?
<Lemon> bios
<Lemon> ist ein alter PC deshalb auch Lubuntu
<koegs> Lemon: wenn Grub beim Boot erscheinen soll, dann muss der in /dev/sda
<koegs> ansonsten nach /dev/sdb packen und übers BIOS-Boot-Menü die Platte auswählen
<Lemon> Gut dann Koegs ersten Vorschlag 
<Lemon> danke
<Streuner> Moin Moin
<FUZxxl> hey
<FUZxxl> Ich habe ein Problem.
<FUZxxl> Kann mir jemand helfen?
<FUZxxl> Ich kriege clang nicht installiert; ich bin auf utopic
<apollo13> sudo apt-get install clang …
<FUZxxl> liefert:
<FUZxxl> Die folgenden Pakete haben unerfüllte Abhängigkeiten: clang : Hängt ab von: clang-3.5 (>= 3.5~) soll aber nicht installiert werden
<FUZxxl> E: Probleme können nicht korrigiert werden, Sie haben zurückgehaltene defekte Pakete.
<apollo13> dann versuch halt das installieren
<apollo13> und schau was dann kommt
<FUZxxl> dach habe ich doch. Das kommt dann.
<apollo13> wenn du clang-3.5 installieren versuchst kommt sicher nicht "Hängt ab von: clang-3.5 (>= 3.5~)"
<FUZxxl> achso das meinst du
<FUZxxl> ja moment ich probier gerade was
<FUZxxl> Die folgenden Pakete haben unerfüllte Abhängigkeiten:
<FUZxxl>  clang-3.5 : Hängt ab von: libclang1-3.5 (= 1:3.5-4ubuntu2) soll aber nicht installiert werden
<FUZxxl>              Hängt ab von: libobjc-4.9-dev soll aber nicht installiert werden
<FUZxxl> E: Probleme können nicht korrigiert werden, Sie haben zurückgehaltene defekte Pakete.
<FUZxxl> ich iteriere mal durch
<FUZxxl> Die folgenden Pakete haben unerfüllte Abhängigkeiten:
<FUZxxl>  libobjc-4.9-dev : Hängt ab von: gcc-4.9-base (= 4.9.1-16ubuntu6) aber 4.9.2-0ubuntu1~14.04 soll installiert werden
<FUZxxl>                    Hängt ab von: libgcc-4.9-dev (= 4.9.1-16ubuntu6) aber 4.9.2-0ubuntu1~14.04 soll installiert werden
<apollo13> utopic ist 14.10, warum hast du da 14.04 zeugs drin
<FUZxxl> ich habe gerade ein Upgrade gemacht.
<FUZxxl> wahrscheinlich ist da was schief gelaufen.
<apollo13> jupp
<FUZxxl> Lass mich mal in meine sources.list schauen.
<k1l> FUZxxl: wie hast du das upgrade gemacht?
<FUZxxl> k1l: do-release-upgrade -d
<k1l> urgs, warum denn -d? 
<k1l> zeig mal deine sources.list in nem pastebin
<FUZxxl> hier ist meine config: http://fuz.su/~fuz/files/apt.tar.xz
<FUZxxl> k1l: weil 14.04 ein long-term release ist und es mich sonst nicht auf 14.10 upgraden lässt.
<k1l> falsch
<k1l> du musst nur den release propmt von "nur LTS " zu normal umstellen
<FUZxxl> welchen Prompt meinst du jetzt?
<apollo13> /etc/update-manager.conf oder so
<k1l> /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<FUZxxl> ok. Das kannte ich jetzt nicht.
<FUZxxl> Danke für den Hinweis.
<ring0> bei 32 ppas kein wunder, dass da etwas klemmt…
<apollo13> lmao
<FUZxxl> mal schauen.
 * apollo13 hat nichtmal eines, wtf macht ihr?1
<FUZxxl> Lass mich mal alle ppas rausschmeißen.
<ring0> auch schön gemischt: trusty, raring, quantal
<FUZxxl> apollo13: das war mal nötig weil u.a. Treiber für meine Graphikkarte nicht beilagen.
<FUZxxl> Das meiste kann aber wg.
<apollo13> FUZxxl: jaja
<FUZxxl> also einfach rm -f /etc/apt/sources-list.d/*
<k1l> bumblebee is eh deprecated.
<k1l> !ppa-purge
<kubine> k1l: Um Pakete aus Fremdquellen zu entfernen benötigt man ppa-purge. Mehr Informationen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-entfernen
<FUZxxl> k1l: jaja. Ich mach das mal eben
<apollo13> FUZxxl: das sind eigentlich alles sachen, die man __vor__ einem upgrade macht
<FUZxxl> apollo13: ja :-)
<FUZxxl> so, mal sehen. Das habe ich jetzt mal ausgeführt:
<FUZxxl> for i in $(grep ppa * | sed -n 's,^.*http://ppa.launchpad.net/\([^/]*\)/\([^/]*\)/.*$,ppa:\1/\2,p' | sort -u) ; do echo $i ; sudo ppa-purge $i ; done
<FUZxxl> hm...
<FUZxxl> das ppa-purge hat nichts getan
<FUZxxl> so. Ich habe jetzt alles ausgeräumt und apt-get update ausgeführt.
<apollo13> upgrade und dist-upgrade wirst auch noch brauchen
<FUZxxl> tuen nichts
<FUZxxl> aber clang will immer noch nicht.
<FUZxxl> was habe ich denn vergessen?
<apollo13> tja, dann richt mal das kaputte
<apollo13> ie was ist noch von alten versionen installier
<apollo13> +t
<FUZxxl> weiß ich nicht.
<FUZxxl> Kann man irgendwie rausfinden, welche Pakete installiert sind, die von keiner Paketquelle bereitgestellt worden sind?
<apollo13> nen loop über dpkg -get-seölections und dann mit apt-cache policy oder so nachschauen was von wo installiert ist
<FUZxxl> mkay...
<apollo13> oder mit etwas glück über die "origin" section im synaptic
<FUZxxl> kannst du mir einen EInzeiler zusammensctricken?
<apollo13> kann ich, aber das ist nun wirklich nicht mein problem :þ
<FUZxxl> naja gut.
<apollo13> wenn sollst ja __du__ was lernen
<FUZxxl> Dann friemel ich selber. Ich kenne die Syntax von dem Zeug nicht wirklich.
<apollo13> oder sonst einfach backup vom vorm update einspielen und ein ordentliches update machen
<FUZxxl> ja…
<FUZxxl> ich mache keine Backups von der Systemparition. Gut Ausrede für eine Neuinstallation.
<FUZxxl> wobei, ich habe ein Snapshot.
<FUZxxl> hrmpf
<FUZxxl> Zeit für ein Wenig Gentoo.
<c_korn> guten abend, bei dieser seite zeigt mir firefox 36.0.1 unter ubuntu 14.10 einen zertifikatsfehler an. habe den support von hetzner schon angesprochen aber sie können das problem angeblich nicht nachvollziehen: https://robot.your-server.de/
<kubine> c_korn: Title: Hetzner Online AG - Robot (at robot.your-server.de)
<zege> c_korn: no problem here with the certificate.
<c_korn> hum, ich bekomme wie gesagt diese meldung: http://i.imgur.com/fGHcApP.png
<DeannaT2> ff 36.0 kein fehler
<bekks> "sec_error_unkown_issuer". Dir fehlt das passende root cert.
<c_korn> hum, wie kann das denn abhanden kommen? steckt das in einem paket, was bei mir nicht installiert ist?
<zege> c_korn: dann würde ich einfach eine Ausnahme hinzufügen, dann ist das Thema erledigt. Oder du besorgst die das CA Certificate von Symantec.
<bekks> Das musst du Mozilla fragen, warum sie bestimmte root certs rauswerfen ;)
<c_korn> interessanterweise bekomme ich keinen fehler auf hetzner selbst http://i.imgur.com/s4whAoJ.png
<brunnen> Hi - weiß jemand, wie ich zB rhythmbox dazu bringe, einen radiostream weiter zu übertragen, wenn sich der Bildschrim ausschaltet? kA, wie/wo ich nach Antwort suchen könnte.
<bekks> c_korn: Weil die ein anderes Cert verwenden.
<zege> bekks: aber auch von symantec ausgestellt.
<zege> wenn im das root cert fehlt, dürfte ff das auch nicht akzeptieren. komisch
<bekks> Symantec ist nicht das root Cert. Verisign ist es.
<zege> ja, ok. Aber trozdem müsste er bei identischen Ausstellern und root certs beide Seiten akzeptieren, aber nicht bloß eine.
<c_korn> naja, ich danke euch auf jedenfall. es scheint wohl irgend ein problem auf meiner seite zu geben. ich werde noch ein paar screenshots an den support von hetzner schicken, aber ich werde wohl damit leben müssen.
<zege> c_korn: füge in firefox eine ausnahme hinzu, dann hast du nicht ständig die Meldung. Mehr brauchst du ja eigentlich nicht.
<c_korn> zege: ich kann das zertifikat leider nicht dauerhaft speichern. muss ich dazu firefox als root starten? http://i.imgur.com/25dcewF.png
<bekks> c_korn: Nein. Mach das niemals.
<jokrebel> !niemals > c_korn als root ein GUI-Programm starten
<kubine> c_korn als root ein GUI-Programm starten: NIEMALS !
<zege> c_korn: wenn du die Seite öffnest, kommt diese Sicherheitswarnung. Da klickst du auf "Ich kenne das Risiko" und dann auf "Ausnahmen hinzufügen". Dann kommt ein Dialogfenster wo du ganz unten "Diese Ausnahme dauerhaft speichern" anhaken musst. Dann auf "Sicherheits-Ausnahmeregel bestätigen" klicken und die Ausnahme sollte für immer gespeichert sein.
<zege> c_korn: hmm, komisch.
<zege> c_korn: kannst du mal bei den Firefox Einstellungen unter "Erweitert"->"Zertifikate anzeigen" nachsehen ob das root-cert richtig da ist?
<c_korn> zege: nach welchem zertifikat muss ich da schauen? ich hatte übrigens gerade gesehen, dass es auf askubuntu eine antwort auf meine frage gibt. demnach gibt der server bei IPv6 nicht alle nötigen informationen zurück
<c_korn> hier meine frage http://askubuntu.com/questions/596080/why-does-firefox-show-a-ssl-warning
<kubine> c_korn: Title: Why does Firefox show a SSL warning - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<zege> c_korn: [+]VeriSign, Inc --> Symantec Class 3 EV SSL CA - G3
<c_korn> zege: sieht nicht danach aus http://i.imgur.com/46H0JSa.png
<bekks> Doch.
<bekks> Eine Zeile höher.
<bekks> Hast Du auch das Symantec Cert?
<c_korn> nur SwissSign und T-Systems aber kein Symantec
<zege> c_korn: hier ist das cert: http://files.zege.at/SymantecClass3EVSSLCA-G3
<bekks> Ehm, so bitte nicht.
<bekks> Zertifikate will man wirklich IMMER nur vom Aussteller haben: http://www.symantec.com/page.jsp?id=roots
<kubine> bekks: Title: Licensing and Use of Root Certificates | Symantec (at www.symantec.com)
<zege> bekks: war mir zu mühsam das zu suchen, sry
<c_korn> danke euch beiden bekks  und zege :-)
#ubuntu-de 2015-03-14
<Hiege> guten tag
<Hiege> Ich habe Folgendes Problem, Also im versuche ich ein webinterface zu Programmieren. ein freund empfohl mir Ruby Sinatra, das funktioniert auch alles ganz nur leider nur über Localhost. Andere Computer im Internen Netzwerk können nicht auf mein webinterface zugreifen 
<Hiege> muss ich dann den verwendeten Prot in Ubuntu Server freigeben ?
<jokrebel> vermutlich musst Du dem Server sagen, dass er nicht nur auf localhost hören soll.
<Hiege> ok wie funktioniert das, oder wie ist die Richtige beschreibung für diese einstellung damit ich weis was man in google eingibt um sich belesen zu können
<jokrebel> Hiege: Wie versuchst Du denn zu connecten? Standardport wär wohl 4567
<Hiege> ja genau und es kommt innerhalb einer 1 sekunde schon die nicht verfügbar seite 
<jokrebel> _wie_ genau versuchst Du es womit?
<Hiege> mit einem Webbrowser   also ip und port 
<Hiege> und auf dem rechner selbst mit localhost und port geht es
<jokrebel> und was gibst Du da ein an?  iP:4567
<Hiege> richtig
<Hiege> 192.168.1.xxx:4567
<jokrebel> Hiege: Und der andere Rechner hängt am selben DHCP-Router?
<Hiege> hmm es gibt nur einen Router aber der andere rechner hängt noch einem dummen 8 Prot gigabit switch
<Hiege> der switch hängt noch dazwischen 
<jokrebel> das sollte normal nichts machen. Schau mal hier http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16832472/ruby-sinatra-webservice-running-on-localhost4567-but-not-on-ip
<kubine> jokrebel: Title: Ruby Sinatra Webservice running on localhost:4567 but not on IP - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<Hiege> ok danke das werde ich mir ansehen 
<bekks> Wenn es nur auf localhost funktioniert, kann man nicht per ip:port zugreifen...
<bekks> Stichwort listening address.
<Hiege> aha danke, das hatte ich bei der mysql-server einstellung auch schon gesehen. ich stand eben sehr auf dem schlauch und dachte es wären die Ports wären zu. 
<bekks> lsof -i sagt das sehr schnell.
<Hiege> ok verstehe 
<Hiege> jaa vielen dank nochmal jokrebel und bekks, ich musste nur "set :bind, '0.0.0.0'  " in mein Sinatra hallowelt dingen einfügen. bis denne 
<sonotos> moin, kann beim sshd eigentlich ähnlich wie bei ftp einen default ordner angeben in dem der user landet wenn er sich einloggt? ich will jetzt nicht den homefolder ändern, sondern wenn jemand sich zb per filezilla über sftp einloggt einen default ordner setzen in dem er landen soll. 
<sonotos> einloggen per shell wäre leichter, da müsste ich nur nen cd an die bashrc hängen
<rumpel> sonotos, es gibt ja noch mehr als .bashrc, z.B. .bash_login
<rumpel> sonotos, https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bash_(Shell)#Login-Shell
<sonotos> hm jo aber wenn jemand sich per sftp einloggt ist das doch nicht die bash sonder ne andere "shell" oder?
<rumpel> sonotos, normalerweise sollte das bash sein, würde ich mal sagen.
<rumpel> sonotos, standardmäßig hast du nur bash oder dash. Letzteres wird eigentlich nur beim Booten verwendet.
<sonotos> wenn ich mich über ssh auf der shell einlogge dann lande ich in dem gewünschten folder, das passt schon
<sonotos> aber wie gesagt mit filezilla über sftp mit dem gleichen account landet man im home
<rumpel> sonotos, probiers doch einfach mal aus: .bash_login anlegen, echo "huhu" reinschreiben, speichern, einloggen mittels ssh mylocaluser@localhost
<sonotos> rumpel: ich glaub wir reden aneinander vorbei. einloggen per ssh user@host ist nicht das problem
<rumpel> und was ist sftp?
<rumpel> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/SFTP
<kubine> rumpel: Title: SFTP – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<sonotos> du kannst den ssh server als sftp server verwenden, sichere dateiupload
<rumpel> sonotos, probier's einfach mal aus
<rumpel> sonotos, sftp -> ssh -> login shell (bash)
<sonotos> das hab ich bereits
<sonotos> wie beschrieben das funktioniert weder mit .bash_login noch .bash_rc beim sftp
<sonotos> äh .bashrc
<sonotos> und wenn du dir mal pstree anschaust dann siehst du sshd───sshd───sftp-server
<sonotos> also nichts mit bash
<sonotos> das hatte ich vorher überprüft, hätte ich vielleicht erwähnen sollen
<rumpel> so direkt hatte ich damit noch nichts am Hut. Sieht aber wohl so aus, dass du das über sshd_config über die subsystem deklaration machen kannst: man sftp-server, man sshd_config
<rumpel> Subsystem sftp /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server -d meinstartverzeichnis     ... so wie's aussieht
<sonotos> hm ja das kommt am ehesten hin, dank dir
<sonotos> hm ok damit und ein paar links kann ich mir das was ich will zusammenbasteln. perfekt danke nochmal
<rumpel> keine ursache. Hab auch was gelernt. ;)
<wolfgang> q
<dnano91> hi, hab gestern ein update gemacht und dabei scheinbar den kernel deinstalliert (hatte gedacht, es wird ein neuer installiert). nachdem ich wieder einen über chroot installiert hatte, startet das system jetzt wieder, aber es reagiert überhaupt nicht auf input
<dnano91> egal ob maus oder touchpad (ist ein laptop) oder usb maus
<dnano91> aber aufgehängt hat es sich nicht, weil der login screen geht in den standby modus, weil man nichts eingibt
<dnano91> und power taste weckt ihn wieder auf
<dnano91> woran kann das liegen?
<bullgard4> dnano91: Das kann man herausbekommen, indem man in die Logs guckt. Die Logs befinden sich im Verzeichnis /var/log/ . Ich würde mir zuerst /var/log7syslog ansehen.
<bullgard4> dnano91: Das kann man herausbekommen, indem man in die Logs guckt. Die Logs befinden sich im Verzeichnis /var/log/ . Ich würde mir zuerst /var/log/syslog ansehen.
<dnano91> bullgard4: das geht dann auch nur mit live system. aber kA, wonach ich da suchen soll
<bullgard4> Nach Fehleren und Warnungen diesbezüglich.
<bullgard4> -e
<bekks> dnano91: Ein Update von welchem Ubuntu Release auf welches? Und welchen Kernel hast Du danach wieder installiert, welchen Grafikkartentreiber, etc.?
<dnano91> bekks: keine version. einfach ein normales update bei 14.10. installiert hab ich 3.16. grafik treiber ist intel
<bekks> Welches KErnelpaket genau hast du installiert?
<dnano91> und ich hab gerade im log geschaut, da steht, wie er das an- und abstecken der usb maus erkennt
<bekks> Und wieso sollte man sich den laufenden Kernel bei einem Update deinstallieren?
<dnano91> bekks: ich habe ihn deinstalliert, weil ich gedacht habe, dass ein neuer installiert wird. ubuntu müllt ein system ja mit kernel versionen zu (deinstalliert alte nicht). hab mich scheinbar in der zeile vertan und dann war halt kein kernel mehr drauf
<dnano91> und falls du die genaue kernel version meinst, muss ich gleich mal mit chroot nachschauen
<dnano91> 3.16.0-33-generic
<bekks> Wenn du einen deinstallkerst, ist der andere ja noch da.
<ede_> ü
#ubuntu-de 2015-03-15
<wolfgang> Hallo
<wolfgang> Ist da jemand da?
<bekks> LAut "/names" ja.
<wolfgang> 12:58 [ ekaF       ] [ kn0rki          ] [ Rondom          ] [ YtvwlD       ] 
<wolfgang> 12:58 [ ekaF       ] [ kn0rki          ] [ Rondom          ] [ YtvwlD       ] 
<YtvwlD> Hallo!
<YtvwlD> (aber dass ich da bin heißt nichts. Quassel. Wichtig ist, ob abwesen, oder nicht.)
<YtvwlD> wolfgang: Hallo!
<jokrebel> wie meinen?
<YtvwlD> jokrebel: Quassel ist son Client-Server-Ding. Das heißt: Solange mein Server nicht abschmiert, hänge ich in verschiedenen Channels rum. Ich bin aber abwesend, wenn ich keinen Client offen habe.
<bekks> Und? :)
<nils_2> mache ich mittels tmux. wenn ich mich von tmux trenne, bin ich abwesend :p
<bekks> Mache ich mit screen. Wenn ich die Session detache, spamme ich nicht herum ob ich abwesend oder anwesend bin :)
<jokrebel> ob nun screen oder tmux is ja egal. Aber mir ist nicht klar, was die Frage ist ;-)
<YtvwlD> jokrebel: Ich glaube, die Frage war: Wer ist da?
<nils_2> ist jemand da? :-D
<bekks> Die Frage wurde beantwortet, nicht verstanden, und der Fragende verliess 19 Minuten vor deinem "Hallo" den Kanal.
<bebbi> Hallöle, bin grad auf der Suche nach einem günstigen 17 Zoll Notebook ohne Betriebssystem (kommt ja Linux dann drauf). Habt ihr mir ein paar Tips ob man generell eher zu AMD oder zu Intel greifen sollte (für bessere Kompatibilität..) oder welche Modelle ihr evtl sogar empfehlen könnt bzw. von was man ganz die Finger lassen sollte, bin sehr dankbar für Tips.
<apollo13> bevorzugt lenovo, dell oder hp -- allerdings jeweils nur die business serien
<bebbi> mhhh also eher nix im unteren Segment....
<apollo13> dort hab ich zumindest keine bis nur schlechte erfahrung
<apollo13> CPU ist allerdings das letzte um das man sich sorgen machen muss, tendentiell intel zwecks der graka
<bebbi> ok, naja wird eh nur für meine Eltern für einfache Sachen sein.
<bebbi> Ich teste das dann einfach mal,danke @apollo13
<stevieh> bebbi: ich kann immer noch die Thinkpad E Reihe empfehlen... aber k.a. ob es da 17" gibt... oder ob das bei 15" aufhört
<bebbi> ok, danke stevieh
<stevieh> aber den rest für laptop auswahl eher in offtopic, da will jeder mitreden ;-)
<bebbi> Ich packs mal wieder, Ciao Leute
<ubu> moin
<ubu> hab da ein problem vllt kann jemand helfen, wenn ich eine email unter thunderbird öffne hab ich eine cpu auslastung (30 sek) von 90 %
<ubu> des weiteren wenn ich thunderbird öffne kommt irgendwas mit script stoppen insgesamt ist die anwendung extrem löahm
<stevieh> mal geschaut, wie es mit speicher (platte, ram) aussieht?
<ubu> moment ich schau mal
<ubu> 1,4 gb eben ging es etwas schneller die mail zu öffnen dabei ist er auf 1,3 gb gesprungen
<ubu> laut indicator multiload
<ubu> cpu auslatsung war bei 90 
<ubu> stevieh: was soll ich bei der platte gucken?
<stevieh> ist noch viel frei? Schau mal in top rein...
<rumpel> ubu, wie lange auf 90?
<ubu> rumpel: eben 2 sekunden
<ubu> aber des öfteren auch viel länger
<rumpel> ubu, wie oft aktualisiert sich deine anzeige in 2sekunden?
<ubu> 2300 ms also 2,3 sek
<jokrebel> df
<rumpel> ubu, ist es nur die anzeige oder stört es auch andersweilig?
<ubu> naja ab und zu kann ich das system nicht nutzen
<ubu> der bildschirm nimmt eine komische farbe an
<ubu> so als wenn er ausgelastet wäre?
<ubu> beim beenden 96 %
<stevieh> df  schauen, free schauen, top schauen
<ubu> ohje 
<ubu> df sagt mir jetzt erstmal garnichts
<stevieh> ohje. dann tippt man das im Terminal ein.
<stevieh> df -h
<ubu> pastebin wenn ausgeschaltet und dann anschalten?
<ubu> scheiße ;)
<stevieh> du bist doch oft genug da, oder?
<ubu> stevieh: was soll das? kommt beim öffnen von tb http://snag.gy/qVDQ9.jpg
<jokrebel> dann stop es doch
<ubu> http://pastebin.com/vMB74t5m
<kubine> ubu: Title: ubu@ubu:~$ df -h Dateisystem Größe Benutzt Verf. Verw% Eingehän - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Dein /media/up ist voll.
<ubu> bekks: ist vom nas
<ubu> hmpf
<bekks> Ist trotzdem voll :)
<ubu> und thunderbird prüft das?
<ubu> bzw. interessiert sich dafür?
<FUZxxl> hehe
<FUZxxl> mein Abhängigkeitsproblem hat sich irgendwie selbst gelöst.
<stevieh> ubu: und, fehler gefunden?
#ubuntu-de 2016-03-14
<volker> hallo, ich habe auf meiner 14.04LTS neben Unity zusätzlich den Kubuntu-Desktop installiert
<volker> und später wieder entfernt weil es mich doch optisch nicht so anspricht
<volker> aber leider konnte ich plasma,warum auch immer,nicht vollständig entfernen
<volker> Taskleistensymbol von Unity durcheinandergewirbelt und beim starten des PCś kommt immer noch der Kubuntu screen.
<volker> was habe ich übersehen bei der Deinstallation?
<volker> ??
<volker> ??
<stevieh> der background screen wird einfach in deine persönliche einstellungen übergegangen sein?
<stevieh> probier mal aus, einen neuen User anzulegen, wie es da aussieht
<LetoThe2nd> ne ich vermute eher dass lightdm -> kdm oder was vergleichbares, aber habe gerade leider nicht die zeit der sache anchzugehen
<stevieh> was für ein dm läuft kannst du ja schauen
<volker> ok,kann ich mal versuchen,danke
<volker> ich hab da gerade ein script gefunden,ich probiers mal
<volker> reboote mal
<volker> ..wieder da...funktioniert
<volker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15382905/
<volker> bei ubuntuusers gefunden
<volker> allerdings...die pobeligen Schriftarten sind noch da
<volker> gibts da ne Lösung?
<volker> hm..unity-tweak-tool
<volker> gerade beim probieren
<volker> ..hm noch nicht so richtig -ich will quasi die Fonts "reseten"-zb. Chrome-Adresszeile
<volker> ..hm..hatte jemand ein ähnliches Problem?
<stevieh> wenn du komplett das unity thema neu lädst geht es nicht?
<volker> befehl dafür?
<Dejavu> Guten morgen, ich sitze schon seit einiger Zeit an der Konfiguration meines Postfix Servers - jedoch bekomme ich ihn einfach nicht ans Laufen. Die mail.log sagt mir folgende Probleme: http://pastebin.com/w8Z8bVdK habt ihr eine Idee wie ich es beheben könnte ?
<stevieh> volker: systemeinstellung -> Darstellungen -> Erscheinungsbild?
<volker> nein
<stevieh> Dejavu: dein server möchte die Mail an 127.0.0.1 ausliefern. Läuft der da? :-)
<Dejavu> ja habe local den mailserver installiert
<stevieh> tja, da musste mal schauen, ob der wirklich lauscht. Weiss nicht, ob 10024 die Portnummer sein soll? kommt mir komisch vor.
<Dejavu> netstat -tulpen spuckt da folgendes aus: tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:25              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      0          3549816     -
<Dejavu> firefol ist der service smtp / smtps freigeschaltet
<stevieh> ist das ne Fingerübung oder was hast du vor?
<Dejavu> nein setze gerade einen webserver auf - bis auf den mailserver läuft soweit auch alles. Meine Webseiten können halt keine E-Mails versenden, logcheck etc. halt auch nicht
<Dejavu> habe die anleitung "the perfect server" abgearbeitet
<stevieh> du willst die mails dann direkt an die peers ausliefern? Das geht eh schon lange nicht mehr, d.h. alle mails müssen über einen relayhost.
<stevieh> da kannst du es dir einfacher machen uns ssmtp verwenden.
<Dejavu> wie würde das funktionieren?
<stevieh> ssmtp installieren, konfigurieren, fertig. 
<Dejavu> anstelle von postfix?
<stevieh> nen mailrelay hast du irgendwo
<stevieh> ja. das ist echt overkill meiner meinung nach.
<Dejavu> ich brauche nur einen email clienten um systemnachrichten via logcheck zu versenden und halt webseiten nachrichten (statistiken, registierungsinformationen etc.)
<Dejavu> ok d.h. aber, dass ich eine externe email bei einen Provider benötige?
<volker> danke erstmal 
<volker> melde mich wenn ich ne Lösung gefunden habe
<stevieh> Dejavu: ausser du bleibst systemintern, ja.
<Dejavu> ok da wird der cio meckern ... 
<stevieh> ok, gehen wir einen stock tiefer.
<stevieh> d.h. du bist in ner Company und die halt auch einen Mailprovider/setup
<stevieh> wenn dein Webserver auch nen statische mail und nen hostnamen hat, kannst du denn im prinzip auch als mailhost konfigurieren. Ob es sich lohnt glaub ich eher eingeschränkt.
<Dejavu> ja ich setze einen vserver für ein Lehrstuhl einer Universität auf. Laut den richtlinien sind externe anbieter wie google etc. nicht erlaubt und die richtlinien für emails sind sehr beschränkt
<stevieh> aber du bekommst doch sicher einen mailaccount von der Uni?
<stevieh> myserver@uni-foo.de
<Dejavu> ja aber nur private vorname.name@uni... etc. oder für andere dinge nur mit genehmigung des cio - müsste nochmals die richtlinien lesen ^^
<stevieh> der vserver steht auch "richtig" im Internetz?
<Dejavu> ja - dort werden später mehrere webseiten unter mehreren eigenen domains abrufbar sein
<stevieh> du kannst den schon richtig als MX host anlegen und betreiben. da bin ich auch nicht wirklich up to date. aber spassig ist das nicht.
<Dejavu> ok danke für deine einschätzung - ich gehe nun einfach den weg des geringsten wiederstandes und versuche eine email adresse vom Provider-Uni zu beantragen und dann über ssmtp gehen. Laut Sekretatiat geht das irgendwie 
<Dejavu> und der ganze kram den ich nun schon getestet und installiert habe (postfix, postfix-mysql ... sendmail usw.) - kann ich den einfach wieder deinstallieren?
<stevieh> ja, das würde ich echt empfehlen. Wenn es hinterher so nicht gut geht, weil es differenzierter sein muss, ok. Aber sonst würde ich mir die Arbeit sparen. 
<stevieh> weg mit ;-) ich glaub irgendnen sendmail braucht man, aber das wird dir ssmtp sagen.
<Dejavu> ok merci - letzte frage. Ich habe ja mehrere webseiten von mehrere unterschiedlichen betreibern. Kann ich mittels 1 E-Mail Adresse auch unterschiedliche Aliase/Deamons etc. einrichten?
<Dejavu> also webseite 1 Absender: x webseite 2 Absender: y
<Dejavu> also pro virtuellen host nen alias vergeben
<stevieh> im Prinzip ja. Antworten kannst du dem natürlich nicht.
<stevieh> könnte sein, dass das relay das ablehnt. Strato macht das bei mir nicht, da darf ich alles.
<Dejavu> ok merci - dann schaue ich dort mal was so möglich ist :)
<stevieh> yep
<DHM> Moin, ich hab immer wieder kernel fehlermeldungen mit ata1.00 als angabe, leider nirgendwo ne logische bezeichnung, wie find ich denn raus welche platte das genau ist
<stevieh> DHM: zeig mal, wie sowas aussieht, im Pastebin
<DHM> http://pastebin.com/qe4n4bii
<tuor> Hi, ich habe Mühe mit Monit. Ich verstehe nicht was ich an der Konfiguration falsch mache.: https://paste.ubuntu.com/15383126/
<tuor> /var/log/monit.log: https://paste.ubuntu.com/15383128/
<tuor> Ich musste die IP der VM ändern. Ich kann auf das Webinterface via: 10.1.5.100:8080. Der mekkert aber immer er könne nicht einliefern. 
<tuor> Was ist los bzw., was mache ich falsch?
<tuor> (alles ist nur zum testen und nicht vom Internet erreichbar, also Komentare wie, ich sollte erst mal auf die Sicherheit achten bitte sein lassen. Erst muss ich es überhaupt zum laufen kriegen.
<DHM> Die zweite baugleiche Platte wird im Bootlog mit ata2.00 bzw. ata2 bezeichnet, dann ist es vermutlich die platte am ersten sata port, aber würde da halt gern sichergehen
<tuor> ah M/Monit ist nicht das selbe wie monit, dann hat es sich nun vielleicht doch wieder erledigt. (warum ich immer erst auf die Lösung komme wenn ich euch um Hilfe frage...)
<sdx23> DHM: das steht in dmesg
<DHM> da steht nichts konkrektes, nur ata1.00
<DHM> aber ich denke ich habs, eine platte läuft laut hdparm nur mit udma2 und in lshw wird diese mit scsi0 bezeichnet.
<sdx23> DHM: doch, lies das ganze dmesg
<sdx23> DHM: dmesg | grep ata1.00 # da steht sogar die Seriennummer dabei
<DHM> Nope, steht nur das model drin, ata1.00: ATA-9: SAMSUNG MZ7TE256HMHP-00000, EXT0100Q, max UDMA/133
<tuor> Hi, wenn ich sudo /etc/init.d/ssh stop eingebe, startet sich der Dienst mit einer neuen PID einfach wieder. Ich möchte aber (für Testzwecke) den Dienst stoppen.
<tuor> (ist eine virtualbox VM lokal auf meinem laptop, ich komm also noch drauf)
<nagetier> tuor, versuche mal 'sudo systemctl stop ssh'
<tuor> ist 14.04
<k1l_> sudo service ssh stop
<nagetier> tuor, dann 'sudo service ssh stop'
<tuor> nagetier, systemctl gibts da drauf nicht.
<tuor> sudo service ssh stop hat geklappt.,
<ghostmag> Ich versuche es hier nochmal: Ich lebe in einer Welt des beschränkten Internets. Immer wieder kann ich zeitweise manche Seiten nicht aufrufen. Hat irgendjemand eine Idee, woran das liegen kann?
<eternal-pain> ghostmag wie äußert sich das? was bekommst du für fehler?
<ghostmag> eternal-pain: Seite lässt sich einfach nicht mehr erreichen. Pingen geht auch nicht
<ghostmag> eternal-pain: Will nicht lügen und kann sein, dass sich das nur so anfühlt, aber glaube, das es immer dieselben Seiten sind
<ghostmag> netflix und paste.bin zum Beispiel sind oft nicht verfügbar
<eternal-pain> ghostmag hört sich nach einem verbindungsabbruch an. kannst du während dieser ausfälle deinen next hop / dein gateway noch erreichen?
<eternal-pain> also andere seiten gehen währenddessen?
<ghostmag> eternal-pain: Jav, andere Seiten funktionieren ganz normal
<ghostmag> Gateway = router? Den kann ich afaik immer erreichen
<eternal-pain> kannst du denn während der ausfälle netflix und co. über die ip erreichen? könnte nen dns fehler sein (wilde mutmaßung ^^)
<ghostmag> Indem ich die IP der Seite eingebe, eternal-pain?
<eternal-pain> ja, ping <ip vom nicht erreichbaren server>
<ghostmag> Ich werde das gleich versuchen, sobald ich eine finde. Glaube aber nicht, dass das geht
<eternal-pain> geht mir hauptsächlich darum, ob überhaupt irgendwas auf ip-ebene rausgeht
<eternal-pain> bzw. zurück kommt
<ghostmag> eternal-pain: Wenn ich eine Seite anpinge, und das rauskommt: 1 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 0ms
<ghostmag> Heißt das, es hat geklappt?
<k1l_> können auch routing issues vom ISP sein
<eternal-pain> das heisst, dass nix zurück gekommen ist. also hat es nicht geklappt
<LetoThe2nd> vielleicht sollte überhaupt mal geklärt werden was für eine verbindung das denn ist.
<ghostmag> So, Netflix ist gerade nicht erreichbar
<eternal-pain> also ich hab unregelmäßige ausfälle zu meinem isp, aber dann erreiche ich garnichts aus dem internet
<eternal-pain> evtl. übersprechen oder defektes modem, muss das nochmal ausloten. aber wenn andere seiten während deiner ausfälle gehen, ist das schon kurios
<ghostmag> Weder wenn ich netflix.com noch 54.204.2.219 eingebe
<eternal-pain> gut, bin jetzt spontan mal von dsl ausgegangen, liege ich da richtig?
<ghostmag> Nutze Kabelinternet von Unitymedia. 100er Leitung. Mein Rechner ist derzeit über einen WLAN Stick von CSL verbunden
<k1l_> 54.204.2.219 geht hier auch nich. auch nicht per http
<ghostmag> k1l_: Dachte, das wäre die IP von Netflix. Wie ist die denn
<ghostmag> ?
<k1l_> ghostmag: wo hast du die ip denn her?
<ghostmag> Versucht, Netflix anzupingen und die kam bei rum
<k1l_> dann ist dein DNS kaputt/alt
<ghostmag> Was kann ich tun?
<eternal-pain> wenn du den dns server durch dhcp vom router bekommst, wäre es die beste methode, den da zu ändern. sonst kannst du zum testen erstmal die /etc/resolv.conf anpassen
<ghostmag> Ukay, also erstmal Zugriff auf Router
<eternal-pain> aber bei nutzung des network managers wird die beim nächsten booten oder verbinden mit einem netzwerk wieder zurückgesetzt
<ghostmag> Habe eine Fritz.box
<eternal-pain> normal solltest du da einen eigenen dns server eintragen können
<eternal-pain> dazu könnte dich das interessieren: https://www.ccc.de/en/censorship/dns-howto
<ghostmag> Wichtig vielleicht: Nutze einen SMART DNS Service und zwar Unlocator und den habe ich am Rechner eingerichtet. Glaube aber, dass das Problem vorher schon bestand
<ghostmag> In der Box habe ich folgede Auswahlmöglichkeiten: Übersicht Internet Telefonie Heimnetz WLAN DECT Diagnose System | schaue, ob ich da was zu DNS finde
<ghostmag> Kann ich ausschließen, dass das Problem mit meinem WLAN Stick zusammenhängt? 
<ghostmag> Dadurch, dass ich online bin, nur eben bestimmte Seiten nicht erreiche
<eternal-pain_> hab grade mal auf der website rumgeguckt, aber irgendwie nicht rausgefunden, wozu das gut sein soll
<eternal-pain_> falls es nicht am dns liegen sollte (und auch nicht an deinem wlan / verbindung zum router), dann würde ich mal empfehlen, den isp zu kontaktieren
<nagetier> ich würde einfach mal einen "normalen" dns anbieter einrichten
<nagetier> und den Stick kann man ausschließen
<eternal-pain_> also ich nutze primär den dns vom ccc berlin und das funktioniert einwandfrei
<ghostmag> Unlocator?
<ghostmag> Lässt mich international Netflix schauen
<ghostmag> eternal-pain_: Habe das Problem nur an diesem Rechner und erst seit Ubuntu drauf ist
<ghostmag> nagetier: Was heißt ein normaler DNS Anbieter?
<ghostmag> Das ist gut zu wissen. Werde ab morgen sowieso per LAN verbunden sein und das heißt, das Problem bleibt
<nagetier> ghostmag, übergangsweise zB den vom ISP
<ghostmag> Im Router steht schonmal, welche DNS Server ich benutze
<nagetier> ghostmag, http://de.ccm.net/faq/1431-dns-server-deutscher-internetanbieter#dns-unitymedia .. die sollten IMO aktuell sein
<eternal-pain_> nutzt du auf anderen rechnern den selben dns? wenn ja und wenn da das problem nämlich nicht auftritt, dann kannst du dir das dns server ändern sparen. dann liegts an was anderem
<k1l_> http://img.pr0gramm.com/2016/03/14/21bc3dbf768888d4.jpg   #teamtrump
<ghostmag> nagetier: Meine sind ganz anders aufgebaut. Kann die hier posten, oder? Das ist vollkommen egal?
<k1l_> sorry, falscher kanal
<eternal-pain_> xD
<ghostmag> eternal-pain_: Läuft zumindst alles über denselben Router, als gehe ich davon aus, dass alle denselben DNS Server benutzen. Habe nichts besonders umgestellt und überall sonst funktioniert es
<eternal-pain_> ghostmag ich wüsste aber nicht, wie eine frische ubuntu installation da irgendwas kaputt machen könnte. vorher hattest du das problem auch nicht und außer dem os hat sich nichts geändert am setup?
<ghostmag> eternal-pain_: Ney, hat sich absolut nichts geändert
<ghostmag> Ukay, teste gerade Firefox
<ghostmag> der kann plötzlich Netflix aufrufen
<ghostmag> Chrome weiterhin nicht
<eternal-pain_> poste mal bitte den inhalt deiner /etc/resolv.conf und deiner /etc/hosts
<eternal-pain_> oh
<ghostmag> Wäre ja cool, wenn das an Chrome liegt. Habe gestern aber getestet, da ging beides nicht
<eternal-pain_> hast du evtl einen proxy im browser eingestellt?
<ghostmag> Im Chromebrower?
<ghostmag> Ukay, Chrome kann gerade auch wieder Netflix, gehe mal weiter Seiten durch und vergleiche
<eternal-pain_> ok
<nagetier> :9 dachte es mir.. denke auch der FX kann sie nur sporadisch aufrufen
<ghostmag> Habe anfangs schon gedacht, ob meine Chrome-Installation vielleicht fehlerhaft war. Das war nämlich etwas komplizierter und dachte, da könne durchaus was falsch gelaufen sein
<ghostmag> Was nutzt ihr denn für Browser?
<nagetier> ghostmag, FX ist schon eine gute Wahl, mal abgesehen vom Flash
<nagetier> aber da nutzt jeder was er mag
<eternal-pain_> primär ff und iceweasel (fork von ff) - zum nur-lesen ab und zu auch lynx, aber das ist nicht wirklich alltagstauglich
<ghostmag> nagetier: Als Chromebooknutzer ist Chrome für mich sehr praktisch. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Chromium?
<eternal-pain_> ja, habe chromium eine zeit lang als sekundären browser genutzt. habe das aber aus mangelnden einstellungsmöglichkeiten und addons damals (ich customize viel und schalte gerne alles ab, was ich nicht brauche) wieder verworfen
<eternal-pain_> ist eben chrome ohne google-integration (bzw. nur wenig google)
<ghostmag> eternal-pain_: Heißt das, die Chrome Erweiterungen laufen nicht auf Chromium?
<eternal-pain_> addons laufen alle, chrome ist ja auf chromium-basis, bei diesen neuen apps bin ich mir nicht sicher. habe chrome/chromium schon ewig nicht mehr benutzt.
 * nagetier IMHO ist FX/Chrome schon eine gute Kombination
<ghostmag> Teste Chromium bei Gelegenheit einfach mal und schaue, ob das meine Chromeanforderungen genügt
<ghostmag> nagetier: FireFox bleibt auf jeden Fall installiert
<eternal-pain_> als kde nutzer ist rekonq ein schneller und gut bedienbarer sekundär-browser, falls im ff mal was nicht geht, aber der ist nicht erweiterbar. ansonsten kann ich mich nagetier anschließen
<ghostmag> eternal-pain_: KDE = Alternative zu Unity?
<koegs> ansonsten ist das mit den eingebauten Tools ohne CD auch sehr bequem
<eternal-pain_> ghostmag der kde plasma desktop ja. ist auch eine desktop umgebung wie unity. kde an sich ist aber noch viel mehr. eine ganze softwaresammlung quasi
<koegs> sorry, auch hier wrong window :(
<k1l_> du musst doch jetzt nicht zu KDE wechseln nur um einen weiteren browser zu nutzen. das ist doch schwachsinn
<ghostmag> k1l_: Ney ney, war nur eine Frage
<ghostmag> Interessiere gerade für Unity Alternativen, weil ich echt erstaunt bin, wie wenig sich Unity personalisieren lässt
<ghostmag> +mich
<eternal-pain_> kll_ ghostmag da wollte ich nie drauf hinaus, das wäre tatsächlich unfug
<k1l_> mit chrome und ff hat man schon 2 verschiedene browser mit verschiedenen engines. wenn es bei denen nicht geht (den weit verbreitesten browsern) dann ist der rest eh ehal
<pavlushka> Hi every one, am I allowed here?
<pavlushka> I am from Bangladesh
<k1l_> pavlushka: hi, this is a german ubuntu support channel. for english better ask in #ubuntu
<eternal-pain_> kll_ internet explorer 6 mit wine ist auch essenziell </ironie>
<k1l_> ghostmag: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktop/  ubuntu bietet eine vielzahl an verschiedenen desktops an
<pavlushka> I am here for a reason. k1l_ 
<k1l_> pavlushka: for non ubuntu support we got #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<pavlushka> k1l_, thanks, you are there too?
<ghostmag> k1l_, danke. Werde mich reinlesen, während ich drauf warte, dass eine Website wieder nicht funktioniert. Empfehlungen nehme ich gerne an, ansonsten lese ich mich einfach so rein
<eternal-pain_> ghostmag bei DEs ist das mit den empfehlungen soeine sache. erstens müssen die anforderungen bekannt sein (will man was "ausgewachsenes", was minimales oder was sehr anpassbares) und der gescmack spielt auch noch eine sehr große rolle. am meisten anpassbar und durch themes, etc. veränderbar und trotzdem leicht benutzbar dürfte kde plasma sein. ist aber recht schwergewichtig
<eternal-pain_> wenn ich was leichtgewichtiges möchte, nehme ich lxde/openbox (während ich sehnlichst darauf warte, dass lxqt stabil wird und in die repos kommt :D)
<ghostmag> eternal-pain_, derzeit benutze ich Unity. Hat das hohe Anforderungen?
<nagetier> ghostmag, wenn du viel personalisieren möchtest, ist KDE genau das was du suchst :)
<ghostmag> Vom Artikel her finde ich Gnome Shell und KDE Plasma am interessantesten
<ghostmag> Ist ein Umstieg aufwändig?
<nagetier> ghostmag, der Umstieg selber nicht
<eternal-pain_> ghostmag habe unity nur kurzzeitig ausprobiert und fand es abschäulich, aber das ist nur meine meinung. :D - gnome3 ist auch recht wenig anpassbar, bei dem älteren gnome2 (gibt nen fork namens mate) sieht das schon besser aus. wenn du primär gtk basierte anwendungen nutzt, wäre eine gtk basierte oberfläche auch die bessere wahl. ansonsten eine qt basierte, wie kde
<ghostmag> how I picture you all right now: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97p1eKZRzng :>
<ghostmag> Ich sage immer Lii-nux, er sagt "Linex". Spreche ich das falsch aus?
<eternal-pain_> ^^
<eternal-pain_> ich nutze aber noch plasma 4
<nagetier> ghostmag, es ist auch möglich mehrere Umgebungen parallel zu nutzen um sich dann letztendlich zu entscheiden.. eine Dauerlösung sollte das IMO aber nicht sein
<eternal-pain_> zitat wikipedia: "Linux (pronounced Listeni/ˈlɪnəks/ LIN-əks[9][10] or, less frequently, /ˈlaɪnəks/ LYN-əks[10][11]) "
<k1l_> ghostmag: guck dir mal xfce (xubuntu) an. das ist vom look her wie ein bekanntes design und ser stabile software.
<eternal-pain_> ghostmag wenn du das maximum an eigener customization haben willst und minimalismus zu schätzen weisst (und darüber hinaus leistung sparen willst), versuch dich mal an einem einfachen window manager + dock (z.b. openbox, fluxbox, windowmaker, xmonad)
<nagetier> s/zu nutzen/installiert zu haben/
<ghostmag> Ich glaube, ich versuche einmal KDE Plasma, das sieht interessant aus
<ghostmag> da ich ja eh noch neu bin, ist ein Umstieg jetzt auch nicht so gewagt, schätze ich
<k1l_> kde plasma hat aber massive probleme
<ghostmag> Ukay, gut abgeschreckt. Heißt, nicht für Anfänger geeignet, k1l_?
<ghostmag> Oder wie zeigen sich die Probleme?
<eternal-pain_> kde plasma 4 unter ubuntu 14.04 läuft einwandfrei, auch multi-monitor. manchmal einige bugs bei desktop effekten, kann aber auch durch meine anpassungen bedingt sein
<k1l_> du kannst es dir installieren, wenn es dich interessiert. aber beim neuen kde5 haben sie wiedermal die selben fehler gemacht wie beim wchsel von kde3 zu kde4.
<ghostmag> eternal-pain_: Wie funktioniert Multimonitor da?
<ghostmag> k1l_: Dann würde ich wahrscheinlich bei KDE4 anfangen
<eternal-pain_> ich würde ohnehin getestete und stabilere software empfehlen, auch wenn man damit nicht immer die neuesten features hat (es sei denn, man benötigt die neuesten features unbedingt) - bin da ein freund der lts-versionen von ubuntu/kubuntu
<eternal-pain_> ghostmag habe einen laptop und gelegentlich einen 2. monitor per vga dran. funktioniert von der einrichtung her ähnlich wie bei windows und hatte bis jetzt keine probleme. nutz eine intel grafik (cpu intern)
<ghostmag> eternal-pain_: Bei einem Update von 4 auf 5 irgendwann, lassen sich da Einstellungen einfach übertragen oder ist das wieder sehr aufwändig?
<eternal-pain_> auf meinem tower habe ich eine nvidia grafikkarte, auch da funktionierte plasma 4 einwandfrei. bin aber mittlerweile da auf lxde umgestiegen
<eternal-pain_> ghostmag kommt auf die software im speziellen an. viele configs lassen sich problemlos übertragen, bei einigen sachen muss man etwas frickeln. gerade themes usw. sind oft nicht kompatibel
<ghostmag> eternal-pain_: Habe bei Unity gerade das Problem, dass mein zweiter Bildschirm als Verlängerung statt als zweiter Schreibtisch erkannt wird. Hätte den zweiten Bildschirm lieber als zweiten, wechselbaren Schreibtisch
<eternal-pain_> ghostmag kann man bei kde und gnome alles einstellen. bei unity kenne ich mich leider nicht genug aus
<ghostmag> eternal-pain_: Ukay, überzeugt. Ich versuche mich jetzt an KDE Plasma
<ghostmag> mal schauen, wie weit ich komme :D
<eternal-pain_> denn viel erfolg ^^
<eternal-pain_> tipp: installier nicht kde-full, das braucht kein mensch. geh lieber von kde-minimal oder kde-standard aus und installier dir zusaätzloch, was du so brauchst
<ghostmag> wait, eternal-pain_
<ghostmag> Wenn ich KDE installiere, nutze ich dann quasi Kubuntu?
<eternal-pain_> du benutzt dann ubuntu mit kde - kubuntu hat noch eigene entwicklungen drin, die auf kde ausgelegt sind (z.b. muon als apt-frontend). einige davon sind zu ubuntu zurückgeflossen, das ist aber meine ich ein extra paket
<ghostmag> eternal-pain_: Ist aber sinnvoll bei Ubuntu zu bleiben?
<eternal-pain_> die unterschiede bei kubuntu-lubuntu-ubuntu sind in der basis gering, die meisten änderungen sind in der desktop umgebung, aber dennoch sind einige unterschiede da. z.b. hatte lubuntu früher andere releases (keine lts usw.)
<eternal-pain_> ich hab kubuntu auf meinem haupt laptop, aber in anbetracht der ereignisse neulich (lubuntu chef entwickler ist gegangen, streit mit canonical usw.) weiß jetzt auch keiner, wie das mit kubuntu so weitergeht
<eternal-pain_> ubuntu + kde kanns tud ruhig so machen
<eternal-pain_> meine den kubuntu chef entwickler, nicht lubuntu
<ghostmag> :D ergibt Sinn
<eternal-pain_> ^^
<eternal-pain_> und obwohl das hier der ubuntu-channel ist, wage ich mal, dir die basis ans herz zu legen: debian - ist imho eine sehr schöne distro (bis auf dass sie systemd integriert haben, aber das ist ja meinungssache ^^)
<eternal-pain_> kannst ja alles mal in ner vm austesten, wenn dein basis system erstmal problemlos funktioniert. würde dir beim produktivrechner  auch erstmal empfehlen, bei ubuntu zu bleiben
<goodfox> das waere dann eher ein Thema fuer den Offtopickanal 
<eternal-pain_> ubuntu-kubuntu-lubuntu-xubuntu ist eh alles eine suppe. ist aus meiner sicht alles ubuntu
<ghostmag> Klingt auch sehr ähnlich :D 
<ghostmag> Was hat es mit dem Schlüsselbund auf sich, den Ubuntu immer wieder abfragt?
<eternal-pain_> das ist das gnome/unity-äquivalent zur kwallet unter kde - ein passwort und schlüssel speicher
<eternal-pain_> da landen dann auch wlan passwörter usw. drin, wenn man die speichert. sind dann halt verschlüsselt. besser, als alles plain irgendwo in einer config zu hinterlegen
<ghostmag> eternal-pain_: Kann ich aber ohne Probleme einfach raushauen?
<ghostmag> Ist im Autostart drin
<k1l_> ghostmag: kann sein, dass es danach fragt den zu öffnen, wenn du dein wlan nicht für alle benutzer freigegeben hast
<ghostmag> Ist ein Haken bei "Alle Benutzer dürfen diese Verbindung verwenden"
<eternal-pain_> ghostmag kannst du prinzipiell machen, würde ich aber nicht empfehlen - außerdem müsstest du im network manager dann einstellen, dass er passwörter im cleartext (oder garnicht) speichern soll
<ghostmag> Empfehlung angenommen :D
<ghostmag> Ressourccen verbraucht KDE wahrscheinlich mehr als Unity, oder?
<ghostmag> *Ressourcen
<eternal-pain_> kommt drauf an, was du alles installierst, startest und einstellst
<eternal-pain_> kde kann man recht minimal betreiben, aber wenn man das potenzial nutzen will, braucht es ne menge ram
<eternal-pain_> 1gb würde ich da schonmal einplanen im idle für das basis system + kde
<eternal-pain_> und die desktop effekte brauchen etwas grafikleistung, je nachdem, was man alles so eingeschaltet und eingestellt hat
<lam0r> wie wäre es mit i3wm ? :) 
<k1l_> ghostmag: sieh dir einfach mal die seiten im wiki an. ubuntu liefert wie gesagt tonnen an desktops und windowmanager.
<eternal-pain_> ich bin mal weg, bis später
<ghostmag> Nutze KDE Plasma und brauche unbedingt die Einstellung, einen Screen als Hauptmonitor einzustellen. Jemand da bewandert? Muss die ganze Zeit zwischen Fernseher und Schreibtisch Hin- und Herlaufen
<koegs> hattest du nicht Nvidia am laufen? Hast du twinview oder separate X-Screens konfiguriert?
<nagetier> ghostmag, schreib mal welchen Treiber du einsetzt - 'lspci -k'
<nagetier> koegs, war ATI
<ghostmag> Erstmal rausfinden, wie man hier das Terminal öffnet :D einen Moment
<nagetier> ghostmag, und dazu auch nochmal genau welche Karte
<koegs> weechat-log sagt nvidia
<koegs> aber falls es doch ATI ist, die haben bestimmt auch dafür ne option
<ghostmag> still on it 
<ghostmag> Wuhu
<ghostmag> Terminal ist da
<ghostmag> nagetier & koegs: http://pastebin.com/Rr3xWrhf
<ghostmag> Sorry, dass das so lange gedauert hat. Öffnet immer alles auf dem Fernseher und ich muss erstmal umsatteln
<k1l_> guck halt in den systemeinstellungen bei kde nach anzeige oder so. da kannste das umstellen
<ghostmag> Suche da die ganze Zeit, gibt da soviele Anzeigemenüs
<koegs> jo, entweder bei KDE gucken oder arandr nutzen
<ghostmag> Habe ich Arbeitsflächen, aber da wird angezeigt, dass nur eine vorhanden ist. Wahrscheinlich weil der Bildschirm nur als Erweiterung des Desktops und nicht als zweite Arbeitsfläche gesehen wird
<k1l_> ja super ihm kde vorzuschlagen mit den drölfzig optionen immer m(
<ghostmag> Man muss sich ja schwere Aufgaben stellen, k1l_ :D
<ghostmag> Was ich bisher an den Optionen gefunden habe, sieht aber super spannend aus. Kann mich nur noch nicht damit beschäftigen, wenn meine Basis dabei mein TV als erster Screen ist
<ghostmag> koegs: Wie funktioniert das über arandr?
<koegs> ghostmag: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/RandR/#ARandR
<nagetier> ghostmag, fange mal hier an zu lesen - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/AMD/
<ghostmag> koegs, nagetier: https://paste.ee/p/hLOtO
<ghostmag> Habe meinen Bildschirm wohl über den DVI 1 statt 0 angeschlossen
<ghostmag> könnte der das nicht automatisch anders erkennen, wenn ich wechsle? Oder sind die Prioriäten da gleich?
<nagetier> ghostmag, das ist hier leider ähnlich, ich verwende laut Beschriftung 1, im OS ist es aber 0
<nagetier> ghostmag, das ist Linux aber wurscht
<ghostmag> Gut, dann bauche ich dafür nicht dran rum
<ghostmag> *baue
<nagetier> ghostmag, musst du wissen, afair ist es unter Windows, falls noch parallel genutzt, dann wieder andersherum
<ghostmag> :D das schönste Gefühl
<ghostmag> xrandr --output HDMI-0 --auto --right-of DVI-1
<ghostmag> Hat genau das gemacht, was ich will
<ghostmag> xrandr resettet sich aber nach jedem Neustart, jah?
<ghostmag> Also einfach den Befehl in den Autostart 
<nagetier> joa, setzte wieder im "Autostart" fest
<nagetier> jo
 * ghostmag  levels up. 
<nagetier> :)
 * ghostmag  is now Level 2
<yacc_> xrandr ist schon ein bißchen retro.
<_moep_> dann nimm eben arandr
<dreamon_> Kann man die Passwortabfrage nach Reaktivierung aus Standby abschalten? Will das er normal startet ohne nach Passwort zu fragen.
<dreamon_> Verwende xfce/XUbuntu
<ghostmag> nagetier: Bei Autostart kann ich keine Zeile eingeben, muss stattdessen eine Datei (.desktop) oder Skriptdatei auswählen. Speicher ich den Befehl einfach als Text-Datei und wähle den dann aus oder was ist meine Alternative?
<yacc_> _moep_, lol. Ich meinte ja nur das die regulären Einstellungen unter Ubuntu ganz gut mit allen möglichen Situationen (1-3) Schirme zu Recht kommen, und sich meistens sehr gut daran erinnern was vorher eingestelllt war, ...
<_moep_> achso^^
<nagetier> ghostmag, habe hier so etwas stehen, '/usr/bin/xrandr --output DP-1 --off' (allerdings nicht im Autostart), schau mal ob das dort auch lüppt
<nagetier> ghostmag, die ' sind nicht dabei
<nagetier> ghostmag, oder kannst du dort gar nichts eingeben?
<ghostmag> Doch, teste gerade durch
<nagetier> ghostmag, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart/#Desktop-Unabhaengig - finde ich besser, so muss die GUI nicht oben sein
<nagetier> ghostmag, würde dich auch direkt auf L3 heben ;)
<nagetier> dort würde ich in dem Fall "systemweit" vorschlagen
<ghostmag> Sorry, musste rebooten. Und muss unbedingt einen IRC Clienten nutzen, der loggen kann :D
<goodfox> bei einem reboot kannst Du da nutzen was Du willst
<nagetier> ghostmag, hexchat ist ok
<goodfox> der Client oder der Bouncer muessen dann auf einer anderen Buechse sein 
<k1l_> ghostmag: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/03/14/%23ubuntu-de.html
<ghostmag> Danke, das hilft schonmal 
<ghostmag> Die Multimonitorverwaltung von KDE lässt gerade echt zu wünschen übrig
<nagetier> goodfox, "Textpuffer der letzten Sitzung anzeigen" sollte doch genügen
<ghostmag> zumindest was HDMI angeht. Das ändert sich willkürlich. Gerade hat das auf dem HDMI Screen gemirrort
<goodfox> nagetier: bis auf den Teil, wo man weg war
<nagetier> ja, ok
<k1l_> wie gesagt, dieser kanal ist geloggt. url hab ich gepostet
<ghostmag> Soviele schöne Einstellungen und es bringt mir alles nichts
<ghostmag> nagetier: Wenn ich dich vorhin richtig verstanden habe, liegt das auch wieder an der Grafikkarte?
<nagetier> ghostmag, wenn dann an dem Treiber (radeon), aber auch mit dem lässt sich das machen, aber oft ungewohnter. Schau dir mal fglrx an, dann kannst du - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/AMD/fglrx/Konfiguration/ verwenden
<nagetier> ghostmag, ging aus dem Link hervor den ich dir vor ein paar Stunden sandte
<nagetier> ghostmag, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/AMD/
<ghostmag> Sollte mir mal einen Sticker drucken, auf dem steht, was in meinem Rechner drin ist. Kann ja nicht sein, dass du das besser weißt als ich :D
<ghostmag> Ich versuche mich mit der Konfiguration
<ghostmag> "Beim initilaisieren der Catalyst Controler Center Linux-Version ist ein Problem aufgetreten", weil ich  den AMD Grafiktreiber nicht installiert habe
<ghostmag> Aber blicke nicht ganz durch, wie das geht. Habe "sudo apt-get install fglrx-amdcccle" erfolgreich ausgeführt
<ghostmag> Das war doch der Treiber?
<nagetier> ghostmag, nope
<nagetier> ghostmag, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Zus%C3%A4tzliche%20Treiber/
<ghostmag> Mit dem Befehl aticonfig installiere ich den dann?
<nagetier> ghostmag, bitte lies dich ein
<ghostmag> Ukay!
<ghostmag> Habe da drei verschiedene Driver zur Auswahl
<ghostmag> zwei Proprietäre und einen Quelloffenen
<nagetier> ghostmag, Ouelloffen ist der radeon, welche Proprietäre werden angeboten?
<ghostmag> "Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators von fglrx werden verwender"
<ghostmag> und statt fglrx einmal fglrx-updates
<nagetier> ghostmag, hm, da bin ich überfragt, schubse das mal in deine Suchmaschine
 * nagetier nix ATI/AMD
<ghostmag> Alle ausprobiert und zeigt mir jedes Mal die Meldung an, dass der Treiber nicht installiert ist, wenn ich amdcccle eingebe
<nagetier> ghostmag, du musst die Kiste sicherlich neustarten, wenn das erledigt ist, schau nach welcher Treiber (module) verwendet wird (lspci -k)
<ghostmag> nagetier: Der Quelloffene ist aber der falsche, right?
<nagetier> ghostmag, das wäre der, den du bis jetzt noch nicht konfigurieren könntest.. flasch würde ich nicht sagen
<nagetier> o
<nagetier> falsch*
<nagetier> ghostmag, lspci sollte dir "fglrx' nennen
<ghostmag> Ukay, ich reboote
<ghostmag> Dachte gerade schon, der zeigt jetzt alles auf dem richtigen Screen an
<ghostmag> tut er gerade zwar, scheint aber abgestürzt :D
<nagetier> ghostmag, wo lag denn der Unterschied zwischen fglrx und fglrx-updates?
<ghostmag> Nur im Namen, oder was meinst du?
<ghostmag> Achso, sage ich dir gleich
<nagetier> ich weiß selber nicht was dahinter steht, meine da aber mal etwas gehört zu haben
<ghostmag> Unterschied scheint zu sein, das die eine geupdatet wird und die andere gleich bleibt
<nagetier> ghostmag, zu welchem hattest dich entschieden?
<nagetier> nimm den anderen ;)
<ghostmag> Kann gerade nichts machen. Sieht aus, als hänge ich auf dem Screen
<ghostmag> Maus lässt sich bewegen, aber keine Inputs werden anerkannt
<nagetier> :/
<nagetier> dann wechsle auf eine Konsole um mache das rückgängig
<ghostmag> Wie wechsel ich auf eine Konsole?
<nagetier> strg-alt-f1
<ghostmag> whoa, only button that did work
<nagetier> joa, ich hatte die Hoffnung
<ghostmag> Kommt aber nur schwarzer Screen bei rum
<nagetier> strg-alt-f2 auch?
<ghostmag> jav, ändert sich nichts
<nagetier> dann auch gerne mal ein Enter
<ghostmag> Bildschirm bekommt Signal, zeigt aber schwarz
<nagetier> ghostmag, an beiden Displays?
<ghostmag> Mein erster Gedanke so direkt "wo habe ich die Ubuntudvd hingelegt?" :>
<ghostmag> Jav
<nagetier> *kotz*
<nagetier> hm..
<nagetier> dann solltest du jetzt rebooten und Konsole-only dem Grub beibringen
<ghostmag> Dazu beim Reboot Tastenkombination oder wie?
<ghostmag> für den Fall der Fälle auf jeden Fall die Ubuntu-DVD gefunden :>
<nagetier> ghostmag, ne, editieren den Starteintrag und füge am ende der Kernelzeile eine 1 an .. IMHO sollte das genügen
<nagetier> -n
<ghostmag> Aber ich kann ja gar nichts machen
<nagetier> ghostmag, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRQ/ - bitte lesen
<nagetier> oder drücke einfach einmal kurz auf den Powerknopf
<nagetier> ghostmag, wenn du so weit bist, darfst du hier lesen - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt/apt-get/ Du musste den Treiber deinstallieren, finde dazu heraus wie der heißt (fglrx [TAB] dürfte genügen), schmeiße den anderen drauf.. teste, ansonsten würde ich wieder deinstallieren und den radeon nutzen
<nagetier> oder, du verwendest die interne GPU, wenn dir das ausreicht
<nagetier> wobei die AMD eigentlich laufen sollte *murmel*
<nagetier> ghostmag, welches Ubuntu nutzt du nochmal?
<ghostmag> 14.04
<ghostmag> Teste gerade, den Druck-Befehl, aber kommt nichts
<nagetier> ghostmag, und das ist auf dem neusten Stand? Hattest du alle Updates eingespielt? .. das sollte dann, IMHO, 14.04.3 sein
<ghostmag> ukay, reisub funktioniert :D
<ghostmag> Jav, ist auf dem neusten Stand, nagetier
<ghostmag> REISUB ist dasselbe wie die Resettaste oder?
<nagetier> ghostmag, ganz und gar nicht
<nagetier> ghostmag, lese dazu bitte :)
<ghostmag> Stattdessen startet der sachgemäß neu?
<ghostmag> Jah, lese gerade, ging nur so schnell der Neustart, dass ich dachte, das kann nur Stormunterbrechung sein
<nagetier> nicht ganz, aber er entläd Daten aus dem RAM auf die HDD.. usw.
<ghostmag> Nice, die Secretmoves hier :D
<nagetier> ghostmag, REISUB sollte auch langsam eingegeben werden, also mit ~1s Abstand zwischen den Buchstaben.. beobachte dazu auch deine HDD Leuchte ab Gehäuse
<nagetier> am*
<nagetier> ghostmag, wird dir der Grub angezeigt, verwende einmal kurz die Pfeiltasten, dann verharrt der an der Position
<nagetier> dann editiere die Kernelzeile und füge eine 1 an
<nagetier> bin mir allerdings nicht ganz sicher ob das noch fruchtet
<nagetier> Ziel sollte sein, kein X, kein GPU Treiber
<ghostmag> Ich lese und lese und blicke noch nicht, was ich jetzt mit dem Magicbefehl machen kann, nagetier
<ghostmag> also neustarten und runterfahren habe ich ja nichts von
<ghostmag> Oder kann ich mit dem Magic-Befehl den Treiber deinstallieren?
<nagetier> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRQ/ hier wird doch genau beschrieben war die machen. Mehr wolltest du damit nicht auslösen, jetzt musst du weiter arbeiten, also die Kernelzeile im Grub anpassen um X auszulassen.. SysRQ hat seinen Job erledigt
<nagetier> ghostmag, es ist halt die weitaus bessere Lösung als Reset oder gar Power-Off
<ghostmag> Wie komme ich denn in die Kernelzeile?
<ghostmag> Beim Restart fängt ja alles von vorne an
<ghostmag> also wieder der freeze auf dem Desktop
<nagetier> ghostmag, wird dir der Grub angezeigt, verwende einmal kurz die Pfeiltasten, dann verharrt der an der Position
<nagetier> oder drücke ESC.. IMHO
<ghostmag> Ah, okay, das macht Sinn
<nagetier> ghostmag, du willst das Grub-Menü sehen
<nagetier> ghostmag, wenn du soweit bist, machen wir weiter
<ghostmag> Ukay, that's was like Matrix
<ghostmag> Als "Ubuntu" da stand, habe ich Pfeiltaste und ESC versucht
<ghostmag> dann kam da Matrixmäßig was runter
<ghostmag> konnte also sehen, was der alles macht, was gestartet wird usw.
<ghostmag> aber ist jetzt trotzdem wieder alles da und gestartet im Freeze
<ghostmag> "Hält man während dieser Anzeige die ⇧ -Taste (Shift bzw. Groß) oder, je nach Gerät, die Esc -Taste gedrückt, so gelangt man in das Menü des Bootmanagers GRUB 2."
<ghostmag> alrighty, i try again
<nagetier> ghostmag, ja, eh hat jetzt wieder dein System gestartet, das sollte er nicht.. du willst den Eintrag im Grub editieren. Wird dir denn automatisch das Menü angezeigt, oder musst du das erst hervorrufen?
<nagetier> genau, shift ist es
<nagetier> ghostmag, hier ist das alles anders konfiguriert, mir wird das Menü immer angezeigt
<ghostmag> I think I broke it
<ghostmag> fährt nicht mehr hoch, bleibt bei der ersten Anzeige
<ghostmag> Uah doch nicht
<ghostmag> brauchte nur fünf Minuten zum Start
<ghostmag> erwische aber nicht den Zeitpunkt für Shift
<nagetier> ghostmag, das kann sein, da REISUB ggf. einen HDD Check auslöst
<nagetier> ghostmag, hack die Taste mehrfach hintereinander in das Keyboard
<ghostmag> Also ich wäre für Ubuntu Reinstallation
<nagetier> ne
<nagetier> du solltest erst einmal herausfinden welchen Treiber du nutzen willst.. dazu installieren wird nicht neu
<nagetier> wir*
<nagetier> oder du verwendest den radeon und konfigurierst den dann auch.. ansonsten geht das Spiel ja wieder von vorn los
<nagetier> deine Entscheidung :)
<ghostmag> Habe noch nichts drauf und KDE sieht gerade eh schlecht aus. Erstmal wegen den Bildschirmen an richtiger Position und dann - falls sich das regeln lässt, scheint es, als könne man die verschiedenen Bildschirme nicht auf einem Bildschirm anzeigen. Sodass ich trotzdem bei KDE immer umsatteln müsste
<ghostmag> Da bietet Unity echt das bessere Interface
<ghostmag> Was benutzt du denn, nagetier?
<nagetier> ghostmag, xubuntu
<ghostmag> Und machst du sowas eigentlich beruflich? :D Bist erstaunlich geduldig, muss ich sagen
<nagetier> nicht mehr, aber ich tat das eine ganze Weile 
<jokrebel> oioioi ganz schön viel Backlog ... a
<nagetier> ghostmag, dann hau xfce drauf, wäre eh ne gute Wahl
<ghostmag> Ich lese mich mal rein in Xubuntu. Da hätte ich auf jeden Fall den besten Support überhaupt, glaube  ich :D
<nagetier> ghostmag, verwenden hier sehr viele, ja
 * jokrebel würde eher zu lubuntu raten
<jokrebel> nagetier: XFCE immer noch? Ehrlich?
<nagetier> joa
<oxto> ich nutze auch xfce
<nagetier> ich mag es, macht was es soll und lässt sich gut anpassen und ist dennoch nicht überladen
<ghostmag> xfce ist das maximal wenig ressourcefressende, right?
<ghostmag> Wie sieht es da mit den Personalisierungen aus?
<ghostmag> Außerdem passt dein Nick, nagetier
<nagetier> ghostmag, nicht wirklich, liegt aber weit unter KDE
<oxto> ich mag xfce lieber wegen der taskleiste
<nagetier> ghostmag, :)
 * jokrebel hat das schon länger zur Seite geschoben (weil es besseres gibt IMHO) aber das wär dann wohl dringend eher was für den Offtopic-Kanal (was auch so das Backlog sagt)
<jokrebel> Und nun bitte wieder zu "echten" Topic-Themen
<nagetier> jokrebel, ab und an schweifen wir ab, aber grundsätzlich erkenne ich hier schon Support(versuche)
<nagetier> mal abgesehen vom gestrigen Tag :)
<ghostmag> Jah, auf jeden Fall. Ich zumindest wurde in meinem Leben noch nie so gut supportet
<jokrebel> nagetier: Hab ich in dem langen Backlog beim überfliegen nicht gefunden, sorry. 
<nagetier> ghostmag, was war denn nochmal der Grund die AMD und nicht die interne Intel zu verwenden?
<nagetier> ghostmag, um die Intel zu testen würde es genügen im UEFI auf die umzuschalten und die Ausgabegeräte umzustecken.. ich würde die nicht außer Acht lassen
<nagetier> es sei denn du hast triftige Gründe, natürlich
<ghostmag> Jah, habe auch drüber nachgedacht, doch zu tauschen. Erste Grund war, dass ich dachte, dann habe ich schonmal was und will die auch nutzen. Die ist ja besser als die interne. Und die interne hat nicht so gute Anschlüsse hinten. Die sind alle etwas locker, wirkt auf mich so
<nagetier> ok, das will man nicht
<ghostmag> nagetier: Installiere jetzt Ubuntu und mir ist eingefallen, dass es so aufwändig war, Chrome zu installieren >_< Hoffe, das klappt wieder
<ghostmag> Habe das letztes Mal auf jeden Fall nicht alleine geschafft
<nagetier> ghostmag, das ist nicht aufwändig, füge das PPA hinzu und gut
<ghostmag> PPA?
<nagetier> ghostmag, "ubuntu ppa", in deine Suchmaschine
<mrkramps> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA/
<nagetier> ghostmag, "ubuntu chrome" sollte dich auch dahin führen
<ghostmag> nagetier: Habe das letztes Mal auch so gemacht. Die .deb runtergeladen und das ging nicht so leicht, wie erhofft. Aber ich versuche mich
<ghostmag> btw. mein Rechner startet jetzt sehr langsam, bleibt ewig in dem ersten Screen. Kann es sein, dass ich etwas zerstört habe? :>
<nagetier> ghostmag, das wäre auch ein anderer Weg, so bekommst du keine Updates
<nagetier> ghostmag, wolltest du nicht neu installieren?
<ghostmag> Jav, habe ich
<nagetier> war ist denn der "erste Screen"?
<ghostmag> Erste Screen ist weiterhin HDMI, aber in Unity kann ich die Reihenfolge einfach ändern, glaube ich
<ghostmag> teste sofort
<nagetier> bist jetzt also doch wieder zu Unity..
<ghostmag> Hatte nur die Disk
<nagetier> http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<nagetier> würde eh mit USB-Sticks arbeiten
<jokrebel> warum nicht einfach Chromium? Ist es wenigstens ein 64bit, wenn Chrome genutzt werden soll?
<nagetier> ghostmag, oder direkt die Minimal-CD verwenden, mit der lassen sich GUIs nach belieben installieren - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<nagetier> ghostmag, da hast du auch wesentlich mehr Einfluss auf die Installation
<ghostmag> Super + S ist die Tastenkombination, die mir bei KDE auf jeden Fall gefehlt hat
<ghostmag> Jah, beim nächsten Mal, nagetier
<nagetier> ghostmag, allerdings sollte dann deine Internetverbindung tauglich sein.. kA inwieweit du die angepasst hattest
<ghostmag> jokrebel: Jav, 64bit und es geht mir um die Verbindung zu meinem Google-Konto
<ghostmag> jokrebel: Als Chromebooknutzer ist das sehr hilfreich
<nagetier> ghostmag, lässt sich unter KDE alles anpassen
<jokrebel> ghostmag: Hab hier keinerlei Probleme mit Chromium; und nutze auch viele Dienste mit dem Google-Konto
<ghostmag> nagetier: Es gab da afaik nicht die Möglichkeit, dass mir das dann angezeigt wird. Die Kombination an sich ist egal, geht nur darum, dass ich auf Screen A per Kombination Screen A und B gleichzeitig sehen muss, um Sachen zu verschieben. Screen B ist ja außerhalb meines Sichtfeldes
<jokrebel> ghostmag: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Chromium/ 
<ghostmag> jokrebel: Aber Chromium kann sich doch nicht mit meinem Konto usw. synchronisieren?
<jokrebel> doch
<ghostmag> Dann teste ich das sofort
<ghostmag> Eben schauen, wie ich in Unity das WLAN einrichte. Habe das bei der Installation übersprungen und jetzt sieht das komplizierter aus :D
<ghostmag> Kann ich nicht nach SSIDs direkt suchen?
<jokrebel> normal schon - einfach rechtsklick oben rechts auf das Netzwerksymbol
<jokrebel> sofern Deine WLAN-Karte an war und korrekt erkannt und eingebunden wurde...
<ghostmag> jokrebel: Kommt nur "Edit Connections"
<ghostmag> Der gute alte Rein- und Raustrick hat funktioniert
<ghostmag> Stick wurde nicht erkannt, jetzt schon
<ghostmag> Chromium OS :D das klingt mal cool
<jokrebel> chromium-browser heißt das Paket glaub ich
<_moep_> nicht chromium?
<mrkramps> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Chromium/
<mrkramps> bzw. https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Chromium/Installation/
<ghostmag> jokrebel: Jah, meine nur, dass ich die Idee von Chromium OS cool finde
<jokrebel> was abermals nicht gerade mit Ubuntu-Support zu tun hat :-/
<ghostmag> Sorry
<ghostmag> jokrebel: Du hast Recht, Chromium geht erstaunlich gut. Nur bekomme ich die Erweiterungen nicht ordentlich in den Locker von Ubuntu 
<ghostmag> Kriege die zwar rein, haben dann aber kein Symbol
<jokrebel> Erweiterungen in Locker? keine Ahung was Du da meinst
<ghostmag> jokrebel: https://himbeerfarm.wordpress.com/2014/07/19/chromium-app-launcher-on-linux/
<ghostmag> Funktioniert das bei dir?
<jokrebel> scheint so als nutze ich das nicht. Also - keine Ahnung
<bekks> Es gibt einen Launcherknopf in Chromium selbst.
<ghostmag> bekks:  Wo findest du den?
<ghostmag> bekks: Meinst du chrome://apps?
<bekks> Lesezeichenleiste anzeigen lassen, Rechte Maustaste, "Verknüpfung Apps anzeigen".
<ghostmag> bekks: Das bringt mich nur auf chrome://apps
<ghostmag> Ich brauche den App Launcher in meiner Taskleiste
<jokrebel> "brauch"...
<bekks> Und chrome://apps ist nichts weiter als der Launcher.
<ghostmag> jokrebel: Ich möchte :>
<ghostmag> bekks: Den kann ich aber nur erreichen, wenn ich vorher Chromium starte
<bekks> Ja, das liegt in der Natur der Dinge :)
<ghostmag> bekks: Den Applauncher kann ich aber in die Taskleiste stecken
<jokrebel> goodfox: s/brauch-möchte/würde mich freuen wenn es möglich wäre ;-)
<goodfox> ?
<WLBI> hi
<ppq> hi
#ubuntu-de 2016-03-15
<WLBI> Moin
<tedris> welche ports werden alles von ubuntu 14.04 benötigt um z.B. Updates zu fahren? Ich möchte diese in der IPTABLE freigeben. 
<stevieh> http?
<deadmew> Guten Tag, nach der erfolgreichen Installation von Ubuntu 15.10 (zusätzlich zu meinem Win7) auf einer 2. Platte kommt mein Rechner nicht mal mehr ins Bios. Abstecken der Linux-Platte hilft zwar, dafür kommt Grub dann nicht weiter, weil ihm die Platte abgeht. Google war bislang nicht zielführend. Für jede Info dankbar
<stevieh> also, wenn ein rechner nicht mal mehr ins Bios kommt, wenn ne zweite Platte dran ist, ist da was ganz anderes kapott..
<stevieh> kann evtl., mit dem ganzen UEFI Geraffel zusammenhängen, aber das ist nur geraten
<LetoThe2nd> ich würde jetzt *raten* dass da irgendein efi/secureboot mechanismus zuschlägt, aber ... ohne jede gewähr
<stevieh> :-)
<deadmew> Das System ist schon paar Jahre alt und kann meines Wissens noch gar kein UEFI boot
<LetoThe2nd> hm ok.
<k1l> netzteil zu schwach?
<deadmew> Kann ich leider auch ausschließen.
<k1l> also wenn es nichtmal mehr ins bios kommt, dann ist da nen hardware problem
<deadmew> Ich steck die Platte mal an ein anderes Sata-port, aber die Installation hat ja auch funktioniert, das Problem trat direkt nach der Installation beim ersten Reboot auf.
<tedris> stevieh, fals http deine antwort ist, würde es für ubuntu updates reichen wenn ich http im output freischalte aber den input nicht?
<stevieh> input output?
<tedris> ja
<stevieh> probiers doch einfach aus ;-)
<tedris> okay ;)
<stevieh> ich kann output und input nie auseinanderhalten ;-)
<deadmew> Auch am anderen Sata-port und mit anderem Kabel selbes Bild.
<deadmew> Is it easy for an beginner to add a windows disc into an existing ubuntu machine and setting it up to dual boot?
<deadmew> oops is ja ein deutscher Kanal hier.
<_moep_> naja, windows wird dir deinen bootmanager killen,d.h. du musst das noch mal machen
<deadmew> ich hab windows schon installiert auf der platte, soll heißen ich würde kein WindowsSetup mehr ausführen
<nagetier> deadmew, nutzt du nur eine platte kannst du das jeweilige OS starten und auch ins BIOS gehen?
<deadmew> nagetier, wenn ich die eine Platte abstecke komm ich auf der anderen zum grub rescue ( auf der win7 platte)
<nagetier> deadmew, ich hätte Grub auf der Platte installiert, auf welcher auch Ubuntu liegt. Durch die zwei HDDs bist du ja glücklicherweise in der Lage dies aufzuteilen. Aber das löst immer noch nicht dein Problem mit dem BIOS
<deadmew> Hab jetzt Win7 über cd wieder hergestellt und grub überschrieben, in windows die platte über usb dran, partitionen wieder gelöscht und schwupps, der pc kommt wieder übers bios.
<nagetier> deadmew, IMHO muss man dazu die Minimal-CD verwenden und bei einem der letzten Schritte genau aufpassen die korrekte HDD zu wählen
<deadmew> jetzt probier ich ubuntu direkt auf die eine platte installieren, ohne dual boot, und nachher wieder die win7-platte dazuhängen
<nagetier> deadmew, versuch das, willst du beide verwenden, sollte ein Grub-Repair ausreichen
<nagetier> aber das mit dem BIOS ist schon ne komische Sache
<deadmew> ja vorallem weil das system bereits VOR dem eigentlichen Bios-splashscreen hängt.
<nagetier> deadmew, du kannst also kein OS starten?
<deadmew> ja mit der platte drin vorhin konnte ich gar nix, weiß nicht was da schiefgegangen ist.
<nagetier> deadmew, kannst du die zweite HDD denn ohne OS in dem OS auf der ersten HDD nutzen?
<nagetier> das würde halt ein paar Dinge ausschließen
<deadmew> ich konnte sobald die 2. hdd (die linux hd) am sata angesteckt war nicht mehr booten. Aber mit Win7 Platte hochfahren und dann linux-hd an usb dran, konnte ich die pationen wieder runterschmeißen.
<nagetier> ja, ok, am USB ist nicht zu vergleichen
<deadmew> aber ich bin gerade dabei ubuntu nochmal auf der selben platte zu installieren und kann in kürze sagen ob die hd dadurch wieder kaputt wird
<nagetier> deadmew, ich würde die Zweite einfach mal platt machen und schauen ob die im OS als Partition zu verwenden ist
<deadmew> ja ich hab heute noch daten von der platte kopiert bevor ich sie geplättet habe um ubuntu zu installieren
<nagetier> ja, da gehen wir von aus :)
<tedris__> durch die freigabe des http tcp ports 80 (wo apache drauf läuft) kann ich leider immer noch kein apt-get update ausführen..
<tedris__> meine iptables blocken alles, was für ports werden von ubuntu benötigt um die wichtigsten functionen wie apt-key update zu nutzen?
<tedris__> stevieh, mit http hatte nicht geklappt :/
<tedris__> hab die apache config gecheckt und port 80 freigegeben.. kann trotzdem kein upt-get update machen
<stevieh> wüsste nicht, was da nicht über http geht.
<stevieh> apache config port 80?
<stevieh> is apache jetzt auch n proxy?
<tedris__> etc/apache2/ports.conf listen 80
<stevieh> und was hat das mit apt-get update zu tun?
<LetoThe2nd> was hat der lokale apache mit dem holen von updates zu tun?
 * LetoThe2nd geht lieber in teambesprechung.
<k1l> braucht halt auch noch port53 für den dns lookup
<stevieh> h?
<stevieh> aber das stimmt. das hat zwar nix damit zu tun, dass das mit dem apache sinnfrei ist, aber port 53 wird auch noch gebraucht
<tedris__> k1l, danke :)
<k1l> apache auf dem system hat erstmal 0,0 mit apt zu tun
<tedris__> aber apt-get benötigt auch port 80?
 * k1l will gar nicht wissen was da wieder zurecht gefummelt wird
<k1l> tedris__: ja
<stevieh> und weil apt-get port 80 benutzt, stellst du auch in deinem Apache Server Port 80 ein?
<stevieh> Klar, du kannst auch bei deiner Brotschneidemaschine Port 80 einstellen.
<tedris__> stevieh, danke für die erläuterung xD ich habe es verstanden *gg*
<nagetier> tedris__, nutze die logs von iptable, dazu sind sie da
<stevieh> :-)
<nagetier> http://superuser.com/questions/120760/what-port-needs-to-be-open-for-debian-to-get-updates
<tedris__> super, hat geklappt ich habe 53 udp/tcp und 80 tcp nur für den output freigegeben. danke euch für die hilfe
<Anticom> Tag zusammen. Wie genau funktioniert der -path flag bei find? wenn ich im aktuellen Verzeichnis einen unterpfad foo/bar/ habe, und `find -path foo/bar` laufen lasse, bekomme ich nix
<Anticom> Verstehe das nicht ganz und die man page ist auch nicht sonderlich aufschlussreich
<Anticom> oh, nvm... es gibt ja noch wildcards :)
<deadmew> is it normal for ubuntu 15.10 to get stuck on shutdown? Seeing the ubuntu logo with 2 of 5 red dots, and hearing some hdd-activity for minutes now
<deadmew> ah, deutsch. Ist das normal das ubuntu 15.10 beim runterfahren "hängen" bleibt? Sehe seit mehreren Minuten 2 vor 5 roten Punkten unter dem ubuntu logo und höre HD-geräusche, aber es tut sich nichts
<stevieh> nein, da passiert noch irgendwas.
<stevieh> aber dass es so lange dauert liegt meist an sachen, die vorher passiert sind: Platten abgezogen ohne auszuwerfen oder so.
<nagetier> deadmew, eigentlich nicht.. warte noch ein wenig, verwende in ca. 5 Minuten https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRQ/, starte neu und installiere alle Updates
<nagetier> auch würde ich anschließend direkt die SMART-Werte kontrollieren
<k1l> guck mal in /var/log/ syslog bei den logs vom letzten boot ob da noch was steht zum shutdown
<Guest75658> hallo, ich versuche gerade meine parition mittel live ubuntu zu verkleinern aber leider wird meine festplatte nicht erkannt
<Guest75658> sudo parted -l zeigt sie allerdings an und auch die darauf enthaltenen paritionen
<Guest75658> kann mir jemand sagen woran das liegen könnte
<frostschutz> wenn parted sie anzeigt dann ist sie doch erkannt
<Guest75658> bei gparted ist sie allerdings nicht auswählbar
<k1l> oben rechts im drop down menü?
<Guest75658> genau
<nagetier> Guest75658, sind Bereiche davon mounted?
<Guest75658> mhh gute frage kann ich jetzt so direkt nicht beantworten
<Guest75658> es gibt drei paritionen efi, ext4 und swap
<nagetier> warum? mount in eine Konsole
<Guest75658> weil ich nicht weiß wie ich das herausfinde :D
<nagetier> Guest75658, Konsole auf, dort mount eingeben
<Guest75658> okay ich boote nochmal schnell ins live system
<Guest75658> und melde mich von da :D
<deadmew> also im syslog steht bei mir nichts was den shutdown aufhalten würde. naja egal, ich fahr mal "hart" runter und steck die Windows 7 platte an. Schauen ob ich heute noch das dual-boot hinbekomme
<tedris__> deadmew, bist du schon am hart runterfahren oder noch anwesend?
<deadmew> bin hier am anderen pc
<tedris__> ubuntu startet normal und hat nur probs beim runterfahren?
<nagetier> IMO fehlen Updates
<deadmew> ja startet normal, beim runterfahren bleibt er aber beim 2. Punkt hängen (falls das was bedeutet)
<deadmew> updates hab ich eigentlich vorhin gleich nach dem setup installiert
<tedris__> steht beim runterfahrne genaueres, ist dein system auf dem aktuellsten stand?
<tedris__> ich würd jetzt sagen check ma die logs aber ka wo / ob der shutdown geloggt wird
<stevieh> bleibt er immer hängen?
<stevieh> kannst ja in die Konsole umschalten, da siehst du, wo er hängenbleibt.
<deadmew> ja, immer. in die konsole umschalten?
<tedris__> strg + F1
<tedris__> strg + alt + f1
<stevieh> ne, die ist glaub ich weiter hinten.
<stevieh> f9 oder so...
<tedris__> das kannste beim punkt wo der hängen bleibt mal probieren um an weitere informationen zu kommen, evtl führt das schnell zu einer lösung =)
<tedris__> probier alle F tasten aus xD
<deadmew> ja probier ich gleich mal.
<nagetier> man kann auch die Bootoptionen "quiet splash" auskommentieren - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen/#Start-eines-installierten-Systems-einmalig
<deadmew> also weder strg+f1-f12 noch strg+alt+f1-f12 machen irgendwas
<deadmew> muss ich nach der grub änderung noch mal neustarten das die änderung übernommen wird oder zählt das dann direkt beim shutdown schon?
<tedris__> joar wie kommt man den da an die logs? (vom kompl. shutdown)
<nagetier> deadmew, du musst dazu neu starten
<deadmew> ok dann probier ich das
<nagetier> deadmew, und verwende https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRQ/ anstatt hart abzuschalten
<Guest97394> das live booten hat irgendwie sehr lange gedauert
<Guest97394> und ist auch allgemein sehr sehr langsam
<Guest97394> wenn ich mount eingebe zeigt der mir sehr viele pfade an
<k1l> zieg mal die ausgabe von "mount" und "sudo parted -l" im terminal auf paste.ubuntu.com
<nagetier> Guest97394, du sucht natürlich nach denen die dem Device der HDD entsprechen
<Guest97394> ich versuch es mal aber das live system ist echt lahm
<nagetier> Guest97394, du bist in einer GUI?
<nagetier> einem*
<Guest97394> das live system ja
<nagetier> raus da, auf der Konsole arbeiten
<nagetier> :)
<Guest97394> die ist auch offen
<deadmew> Ich kann leider nicht anders als "hart" abzudrehen, da sowohl maus als auch keyboard in dem moment keinen saft mehr haben.
<nagetier> Guest97394, ich meine gänzlich ohne GUI, aber ok, für die Zeit mag das auch so ausreichen
<Guest97394> wie soll ich sonst ein pastebin schicken
<nagetier> deadmew, hm, ok
<deadmew> oh das grub-update hat win7 erkannt, na zumindest mal in der richtung ein erfolg :D
<nagetier> Guest97394, ich glaube die Live-Version hat das vorinstalliert und ist somit auch aus der Konsole heraus erreichbar
<nagetier> deadmew, siehst du denn jetzt Meldungen bei start/shutdown?
<Guest97394> okay wusste ich gar nicht hab das live system schon öfter benutzt aber so lahm war es noch nie (nicht im ansatz)
<deadmew> ja die sehe ich, Alles OK, letzte einträge sind Reached target Shutdown und "reboot: Power down"
<nagetier> deadmew, dann fehlen da Optionen im BIOS, die gesetzt werden sollten, IMO
<Guest97394> habs jetzt übers efi gestartet könnte auch über bios starten
<nagetier> Guest97394, du solltest das verwenden, was auch bei der Installation eingestellt war
<Guest97394> paste.ubuntu.com/15391897/
<Guest97394> deshalb hab ich auch das efi genommen
<Guest97394> ist beides in einer datei sorry aber sonst hätte das noch ewig gebraucht :D
<Guest97394> wie gesagt parted zeigt die disk an und sie wird auch in der taskleiste eingehängt aber gparted zeigt sie nicht
<k1l> Guest97394: was ist das denn für eine machine?
<Guest97394> dell xps 15
<k1l> und was für ein ubuntu ist das?
<Guest97394> 15
<Guest97394> sowohl das installierte als auch das live system
<k1l> das problem ist, dass die ssd da Disk /dev/nvme0n1 benannt wird vom bios
<k1l> nimm dir mal ein 16.04 iso. da ist gparted 25 drauf. das sollte damit umgehen können
<Guest97394> okay :D das dauert dann nochmal ne stunde
<Guest97394> lässt sich gparted 25 nicht besser installieren  als ein komplettes iso zu laden
<Guest97394> oder ich nehm nur ein gparted iso
<k1l> oder so
<k1l> aber du brauchst halt mind. 24.irgendwas als version
<Guest97394> okay ich gucke mal schnell hab bisher noch kein gparted image erstellt
<Guest97394> aufgrund der internetverbindung könnte das aber dauern
<deadmew> leider kein erfolg mit dem shutdown/power off, aber da ich jetzt weiß das er eigentlich eh schon fertig ist, kümmerts im moment nicht so sehr. Danke für die Hilfe. Windows Dual boot haut hin
<tedris__> deadmew, versuchst doch mal mit ubuntu 14.04 xD dann solltest du da das selbe problem bekommen.
<deadmew> Leider doch noch nicht ganz fertig für heute: Grub Eintrag hinzufügen für Ubuntu als Shell (text), kennt sich da wer aus? aus den Grub-scripts werde ich nicht schlau
<sdx23> deadmew: was willst du?
<k1l> deadmew: du willst, dass dein ubuntu nur in eine tty bootet?
<deadmew> ja die boot option "text" hätt ich gerne als seperaten eintrag in grub
<deadmew> aber ich fürchte so leicht wirds nicht sein, weil systemd da auch noch mitspielt.
<k1l> leg halt ein neues eigenes grub script an, dass du dann entsprechend abänderst
<Hamster> habe ein Problem beim login nach upgrade: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15392751/
<k1l> Hamster: mach in deinem home mal ein "ls -al" und guck was da alles root:root gehört. vor allem ob es die .xAuthority is
<Hamster> k1l, die .xAuthoroty gehört mir (user)
<Hamster> k1l, root:root gehört nix
<Guest97394> hi, gparted 25.* hat funktioniert danke dafür schonmal
<Guest97394> ich hab sowohl ext4 verkleinert als auch swap verschoben
<Guest97394> bei letzterem kam eine warnung das mein system nicht mehr starten könnte
<Guest97394> ich hab das jetzt einfach ignoriert, könnte das ein größeres problem sein ?
<Guest97394> hat auch perfekt wie immer gebootet hab mir nur sorgen um langzeitfolgen gemacht sprich das wenn irgendwann mal was in dem bereich geschrieben wird
<Guest97394> weil niemand antwortet brauch ich nichts zu befürchten ? :D
<jokrebel> vielleicht hört Dich ja nur keiner mehr <g>
<jokrebel> ...was hiermit widerlegt ist ;-) 
<Guest97394> :D wollte gerade meinen
<jokrebel> Guest97394: Aber warum "verschiebt" man Swap? Da man solche Änderungen sowieso nur aus dem Live-System heraus macht, kann man das doch getrost einfach löschen und neu anlegen.
<Hamster> Noch jemand ne Idee für: Problem beim login nach upgrade: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15392751/
<jokrebel> Hamster: Mal nen neuen User versucht?
<Guest97394> hab die swap direk hinter meine ubuntu parition schieben wollen sodass ich alles andere später beliebig resizen kann
<Hamster> jokrebel, hab alle user probiert
<jokrebel> einen NEUEN auch?
<Guest97394> glaube auch nicht das das probleme macht, war nur verwundert das überhaupt eine warnung kommt
<Hamster> nein
<Hamster> jokrebel, bei neu angelegtem Benutzer passiert dasselbe ...
<k1l> Hamster: welche gpu und welcher treiber?
<Hamster> k1l, wie stell ich das fest auf der Konsole?
<k1l> lspci
<Hamster> AMD Radeon HD6550D 
<k1l> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<k1l> das gibt aus welcher treiber benutzt wird
<Hamster> k1l, fglrx_pci
<ring0> sag mal k1l kennt man schildkröt als hersteller von fitness zubehör?
<ring0> ups, sorry, falscher kanal
<Hamster> k1l, ich hatte früher 2 Monitore an em PC. Dann nur noch 1. Alles mit dem AMD-Tool eingerichtet...  Vielleicht isser da beim upgrade durcheinander gekommen.  Kann ich einfach den Grafikteil neu installieren?
<Hamster> k1l, Konsole geht ja
<k1l> Hamster: mach mal ein "sudo apt install linux-generic"
<Hamster> da bleiben meine Daten aber unberührt, hoff ich
<k1l> das stellt erstmal sicher, dass der kernel mit headern installiert ist
<jokrebel> Hamster: Du machst ein Distibutionsupgrade OHNE Datensicherung zu haben?
<Hamster> naja gaanz wichtige Daten sind sicher
<Hamster> aber da ist viel Konfiguration drauf
<Hamster> was ist, wenn ich einfach mal die Grafikkarte wechsele? und wieder zurück ...
<Hamster> ich bau erst mal die hardware um auf den neuen PC mit 15.10  - Treiber 'Scanner Canon Lide 210' für Ubuntu 15.10 - wollte das ppa von 'Robert Ancell' einbinden, aber das gibts nicht mehr... 
<ghostmag> Immer noch keine Möglichkeit, den Chromium App Launcher zu starten. Kann mir jemand erklären, wie ich Chromium komplett deinstallieren kann? Über das Ubuntu Software-Center scheint das nicht komplett zu funktionieren. Wenn ich das da lösche, bleibt das Fenster auf
<k1l> welches fenster?
<k1l> und welchen desktop nutzt du da?
<ghostmag> k1l: Das Chromium Fenster. Habe das gerade versucht, über den App Launcher zu deinstallieren und dabei Chromium im Hintergrund aufgelassen
<k1l> dann mach es zu
<ghostmag> Bis zum Schließen des Fensters war Chromium dann auch noch komplett nutzbar
<ghostmag> Dann ist es komplett deinstalliert?
<k1l> das ist so normal.
<ghostmag> Ukay, danke.
<ghostmag> Gibt es eine empfehlenswerte Alternative zur Chromiumversion aus dem Ubuntu Software Center?
<oxto> du suchst einen browser fuer ubuntu?
<ghostmag> oxto: Ich suche einen Browser, der mit meinen Google Apps umgehen kann
<k1l> was klappt denn mit chromium nicht?
<tedris> firefox
<oxto> du kannst doch mit jedem browser auf google-play zugreifen
<ghostmag> k1l: Der App Launcher wird nicht angezeigt
<k1l> es gibt auch chrome (das ist chromium + google stuff)
<k1l> ghostmag: welchen dektop nutzt du?
<ghostmag> k1l: Jav, hatte ich auch zuerst genutzt, nach dem Neuaufsetzen wollte ich Chromium ausprobieren und der ist super, bis auf das derzeitige Fehlen des App Launchers. Das scheint aber ein Fehler zu sein, der unter Chromium eigentlich sein sollte. Also der Launcher ist nicht Chrome-exklusiv
<ghostmag> k1l: Nutze Unity 14.04
<ghostmag> oxto: Geht mir direkt um die Integrierung der Google Apps auf den Desktop, insbesondere den App Launcher
<k1l> ghostmag: doch, der ist chrome exclusive
<jokrebel> ghostmag: Was meinst Du mit App-Launcher?
<ghostmag> k1l: Gestern einen Screenshot von einem Gentoouser gesehen, bei dem der automatisch auf der Desktopoberfläche angezeigt wurde
<k1l> ghostmag: oder besser: der ist nicht freigeschaltet. schau mal ob das hier geht: http://www.omgchrome.com/enable-chrome-app-launcher-linux/
<ghostmag> k1l: Habe den unter flags gesucht, aber die Option existiert da so nicht/nicht mehr. Vermute, weil der Standardmäßig drin ist und nicht mehr so einfach deaktivierbar ist
<ghostmag> jokrebel: http://cdn1.tnwcdn.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/1/files/2013/07/Chrome_launcher_menu.png
<jokrebel> also bei mir ist sowas bei chromium schon aufrufbar.
<ghostmag> jokrebel: Welche Chromiumversion benutzt du?
<ghostmag> Der gentoouser nutzt Chromium 49.whatever. Wenn du den auch nutzt, probiere ich den mal
<jokrebel> http://i.imgur.com/l0Yn2Mp.png Version 48.0.2564.116 Ubuntu 14.04 (64-bit)
<ghostmag> Gute Zensur :D
<ghostmag> jokrebel: Findest du den auch unter Anwendungen in deiner Desktopumgebung?
<oxto> und wenn du einfach das hier ueber die startseite deines desktops aufrufen laesst https://play.google.com/store/apps was waere dann ghostmag?
<ghostmag> oxto: Dann komme ich in den Playstore, oxto
<ghostmag> Der Launcher ist nicht gleich der Playstore
<oxto> und oben rechts zu den apps
<ghostmag> oxto: Kann Chromium starten und da die Apps raussuchen, brauche den - und insbesondere die einzelnen Apps - direkt vom Desktop zur Verfügung 
<ghostmag> bzw. in unity eher aus dem Locker links
<jokrebel> wie auf meinem Post ... enfach auf die 3x3 Quadrate klicken... versteh das Problem nicht
<k1l> ghostmag: rechtsklick auf die app: verknüpfung erstellen?
<ghostmag> k1l: Das funktioniert, allerdings habe ich dann keine Symbole für die einzelnen Apps und den Launcher nicht
<ghostmag> jokrebel: Du öffnest den Launcher über den Browser. Ich nutze zum Beispiel Google Docs als Office Programm und möchte das per Klick erreichen
<oxto> ginge es auch wenn du es selber erstellen koenntest ghostmag?
<oxto> so wie hier bei http://www.mlux.at/ der "create launcher"?
<ghostmag> oxto: Danke, das klingt interessant
<ghostmag> Habe mir jetzt erstmal Chrome installiert und damit habe ich die Desktopicons jetzt zum Arbeiten schonmal direkt wieder da
<ghostmag> Versuche mich ein anderes Mal wieder an Chromium
<oxto> okay 
<oxto> bin dann erstmal weg fuer heute
<ghostmag> Ciao oxto
<oxto> bye
<jokrebel> ghostmag: Hab was interessantes für Dich gefunden!
<jokrebel> ghostmag: Hast Chromium noch drauf? Da _gibt_ es nämlich eine Möglichkeit ein Desktopicon mit Starterfunktion anzulegen. "Pull-Down_menü - Ablage - Appverknüpfungen erstellen...
#ubuntu-de 2016-03-16
<Dejavu> Hallo, kennt ihr eine Möglichkeit logcheck so zu konfigurieren, dass auch der Systemstatus wie "freier Speicherplatz" o.ä. mit übertragen wird?
<sworly_> hallo ich benötige deutschen support für ubuntu: ich habe ein notebook, im bios sind super user passwörter alle gesetzt und sämtliche geräte wie wland und bluetooth ausgestellt. wie kommt es dass bei der installation bzw. wenn die live cd gebootet wird beides aktiv ist?
<tuor> Hi, wenn mein Ubuntu 14.04 mit dem Kernel 3.19.0-56 startet kann ich meine SSD nicht entschlüsseln. Ich bin mir nun 100% sicher dass es nicht am falschen tippen liegt. Wenn es aber mit einem älteren Kernel startet funktioniert es ohne Probleme.
<tuor> Damit funktioniert es: 3.19.0-51
<tuor> Was könnte das Problem sein? Ich meine ich kann einfach stehts den altern Kernel auswählen, bis ein neuer kommt und es dann damit versuchen, aber das ist ja nicht der Sinn der Sache.
<sdx23> tuor: Sieh dir die Changelogs an.
<Loetmichel> moin. Sacht ma, weiss einer was beim BMW E36 für birnchen im cocpit verbaut sind? sockelmässig? ich bestelle grade led-birnchen... da könnte man ja gleich passende mitbestellen-> nie wieder dran müssen.
<sworly_> sollte ich mein notebook von einem fachmann/frau checken lassen oder ist das was ganz normales unter ubuntu? ich habe ebend noch mal alles geprüft im bios ist nach der eingabe des super user passworts alles deaktiviert, ich kann wenn ich die live cd boote wlan netzwerke sehen und bluetooth ist auch an. :(
<Loetmichel> ups, falser chan, sorry
<sworly_> hat wohl noch niemand erlebt solch eine situation oder? kann mich wer lesen? sos
<LetoThe2nd> sworly_: man kann dich lesen, es hat wohl keiner einen sinnvollen ratschlag für dich, tut mir leid.
<sworly_> ist das denn normal?
<sworly_> habe ich nur noch nie erlebt bei gar keinem betriebsystem. wenn die geräte im bios deaktiviert waren dann waren sie immer zuverlässig aus. ganz neu für mich, ich habe etwas panik
<Dejavu> Hallo, gibt es eine Möglichkeit systeminformationen wie es gibt neue updates, festplattenspeicher etc. per e-mail zu versenden?
<LetoThe2nd> sworly_: naja, je nachdem ob das "bios" (das es ja bei neuen geräten eh nicht mehr gibt in der form) die peripheriegeräte nur per initialisierung abschaltet, oder tatsächlich per hardware... dann kann unter umständen das betriebssystem die dinge auch wieder aktivieren
<LetoThe2nd> sworly_: mein bauchgefühl sagt, versuch zu recherchieren ob es bereits berichte über solche dinge bei *genau* deinem gerätetypus gibt. aber ich würde nicht drauf wetten.
<sworly_> ich suche schon im web
<sworly_> LetoThe2nd: nach der installation sind die gerät auch wieder aus. 
<LetoThe2nd> sworly_: sagtest du schon, und ich hab die frage auch aufmerksam gelesen. ich habe nur keine antwort (wie ich bereits sagte)
<sworly_> dass die geräte nach der installtion wieder wie von geisterhand deaktiviert sind habe ich noch nicht geschrieben
<sdx23> Dejavu: Je nachdem wie genau du das willst, gibt's das schon fertig (apticron, nagios, ...) oder eben nicht (und man baut sich das selbst schnell zusammen)
<sworly_> LetoThe2nd: kennst du dich ein wenig mit bios aus, ich meine: sind nur bestimmte bereiche trotz des gesetzten super Admin passwortes von einer live cd aus manipulierbar ( im bios ) oder auch relevante funktionen? wie z.b das einspielen von einer neuen firmware
<Dejavu> sdx23, danke - ich bin gerade dabei mir logcheck oder logwatch genauer anzuschauen. Würde sowas damit auch gehen oder senden sie "nur" log dateien?
<LetoThe2nd> sworly_: ich kann munter drauflos raten, möchte ich aber nicht.
<sworly_> LetoThe2nd: ich sage das weil linux es ja gut findet bei der installation internet aktiv zu haben. sollte man aus dem grund bei der installation von einem live medium aus nicht besser den stecker ziehen? wobei das bei wlan ja auch hinfällig sein dürfte.
<sworly_> LetoThe2nd: oder ist eine live cd von der man aus installiert ausreichend vor manipulation aus dem wan oder lan geschützt?
<sdx23> Dejavu: logwatch gibt Informationen zur Festplattenbelegung mit. Mit passender Konfiguration / ggf. Frickelei bekommt man sicher auch Infos über mögliche Paketupdates. Abre eigentlich ist dafür apticron da.
<Dejavu> sdx23, ok danke - es läuft also darauf hinaus, dass ich mehrere E-Mails mit Systeminformationen genereiere (DenyHost-Report / Cron / AptiCron / Logwatch etc.) ?
<koegs> Dejavu: du kannst auch per scripting alles in eine E-Mail packen, wäre sogar gar nicht so kompliziert, muss man halt einfach machen
<sworly_> LetoThe2nd: ich traue mich jetzt nur nicht das gerät noch weiter in betrieb zu nehmen. da ich auch im web nichts weiter finde. weiss nicht ob ich damit zu einer pc werkstatt fahren soll oder ob mir hier jemand sagen kann dass es im prinzip eine ganz normale routine ist. ich meine dass trotz des gesetzten Super User passworts geräte von einer live cd aus aktiviert und deaktiviert werden können. ich bin nur etwas in panik verfallen
<sworly_>  als ich es bemerkt habe.
<koegs> sworly_: was ist jetzt genau dein Problem? Ubuntu initialisiert die Geräte beim booten, das ist normales verhalten, wenn das Bios die Geräte nicht korrekt sperrt, kann da Ubuntu nix für
<LetoThe2nd> sworly_: tut mir leid, ich habe dazu nichs beizutragen. ich bin nicht paranoid veranlagt, und habe auch keine lust und zeit diese dinge zu besprechen.
<sworly_> ok LetoThe2nd damit hilfst du mir ja indirekt schon mal weiter. was ich entnehmen kann dass es im prinzip nicht ganz normal ist und ich mich beim hersteller meines notebooks erkundigen sollte
<sworly_> das werde ich dann so tun
<tuor> sdx23, ok.
<sworly_> bei mir zuhause gabs und gibts auch eigenartige dinge ich konnte nicht mehr telefonieren dann habe ich den router auf werkseinstellung gesetzt und dann gings. ka. ob es damit zusammenhängt
<koegs> sworly_: das driftet jetzt komplett ab, wenn du über deine IT-Paranoia sprechen möchtest, findest du die Therapie-Gruppe in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<sworly_> der router hat immer eine ansage gemacht dass er zur gewählten nummer nicht verbinden kann. das problem bestand/steht seit einiger zeit. ich muss wohl da auch noch mal genauer forschen
<tuor> sdx23, ist mir alles ein wenig räzelhaft. Ich bin mit googlen schlussendlich auf http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/vivid/main/security/linux-cloud-tools-3.19.0-56 gelandet, kann damit aber nicht wirklich viel anfangen. :(
<sworly_> das mit dem telefon ist ja wieder normal. ich weiss ja nicht ob ich das geld sparen kann, oder ob hier dringend einhalt gewährt werden sollte. ich meine im bezug auf das bios, wenn da nichts weiter dran ist wäre ich ja ruhig. nur macht es mir ebend sorgen. ich denke ich werde dann mal den hersteller des notebooks kontaktieren. salut
<tuor> Dies habe ich aber gefunden (ohne antwort): https://askubuntu.com/questions/746509/bootup-unlock-dm-crypt-does-not-accept-right-password
<sworly_> ich hatte doch vorhin von dem problem mit meinem notebook berichtet. dummerweise kann ich seit heute diverse seiten nicht mehr erreichen. genau die von meinem notebook hersteller nicht :/ und auch andere. langsam wird mir komisch
<sworly_> unable to connect
<sworly_> allerdings auf meinem zweit pc das besagte notbook ist jetzt unter quarantäne. das schalte ich nicht mehr ein bis es geklärt ist mit dem biosl ich hoffe sehr dass es nichts damit zu tun hat
<sworly_> ich kenne solche verbindungsprobleme nicht schon gar nicht unter ubuntu
<sworly_> na ich werde schon mal die 3 platten nuken .. wer weiss.. und dann mal zum specialisten :/ danke bis bald
<Dejavu> Ich habe gerade meine Logs durchgeschaut und gesehen, dass immer wieder fehler geworfen bei emails geworfen werden. Ich verwende ssmtp - also keinen E-Mail Server (Postfix / Dovecot habe ich deinstalliert) - jedoch wird immer noch versucht über postfix / dovecot zu senden und generiert so fehler
<Dejavu> habt ihr eine Idee wie ich das beheben könnte?
<koegs> wie sieht denn die fehlermeldung aus? pack das mal in ein pastebin
<Dejavu> http://pastebin.com/ExB9Gaz6 <-- diese Fehlermeldung wird regelmäßig wiederholt
<koegs> anscheinend läuft da immer noch ein dovecot für pop3/imap, das hat nix mit mail-versand zu tun
<koegs> mailversand läuft über smtp/sendmail/postfix/ssmtp
<Dejavu> nun diesen benötige ich nicht und wollte ihn generell komplett entfernen - apt-get purge und remove sagen mir das postfix / dovecot nicht mehr installiert ist
<koegs> läuft da noch ein Prozess?
<koegs> ssmtp schreibt wenn überhaupt üblicherweise nach /var/log/mail.log
<Dejavu> ja den finde ich auch in der mail.log und da ist alles in ordnung
<Dejavu> devecot läuft noch im hintergrund als prozess
<koegs> warum auch immer der bei der installation nicht beendet wurde, den würde ich mal beenden
<Dejavu> ja habe ich nun - hoffe das damit der fehler behoben wurde :)
<David1977> Servus zusammen...Ich versuche einen IPod hier an meinem Ubuntu 14.04.x zum synchronisieren zu überreden
<David1977> bin hiernach vorgegange:   https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/iPod/
<David1977> hfsprogs habe ich installiert, aber wenn ich den IPod anschließe, bekomme ich nur den Camera-Teil des Ipods im Dolphin angezeigt
<David1977> in meinem Fall ist es ein IPod touch der 4. Generation
<David1977> Und diesen Teil:
<David1977> Erstelle die Datei SysInfo im Verzeichnis iPod_Control/Device/ auf Deinem IPod mittels des Dateimanagers. Falls die Datei bereits existiert, öffne sie und trage die 16-stellige Sereiennummer dort wie folgt ein: FirewireGuid: 0x xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<David1977> kann ich nicht durchführen, da ich das Verzeichnis nicht sehe
<David1977> wenn ich amarok laufen habe und den IPod einstecke kommmt folgende Fehlermeldung: http://pastebin.com/wC29Nmp4
<David1977> falls da jemand Erfahrung hat, wäre ich für einen Tip sehr dankbar ;)
<tuor> Hi, ich habe gerade einen pxe Server eingerichtet. Er funktioniert. Nur eine Frage/Anmerkung zur Doku: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PXE-Installation/ Bei mir heisst der Dienst tftpd-hpa und nicht tftpd. (Ubuntu 14.04)
<koegs> tuor: ist korrekt, kannst du gerne im wiki anpassen
<tuor> koegs, ist angepasst.
<tuor> Verstehe ich das richtig: Wenn man per PXE booten will und dann auch Daten auf dem PXE-Server speichern braucht man den NFS-Dienst. Sonst aber nicht. ( https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PXE-Boot/#Einrichten-des-NFS-Servers )
<Blobb33> Hallo, ich hab ein paar tausend jpg Bilder welche ich zu verschlüsselten 1gb Parts zusammenschnüren möchte. Wie stell ich das am geschicktesten an?
<buerohengst> Blobb33, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/7z/
<LetoThe2nd> or mit bordmitteln, tar, bz, gpg
<Blobb33> danke schon mal, ich hab mich da ein bisschen eingelesen. ich möchte die Verzeichnisstruktur/Dateinamen mit verschlüsseln. Ist das mit dem Schalter -mhe=on gemeint oder benötigt da man noch was zusätzliches?
<Blobb33> Also bei dem mhe Schalter heist es was von Headerdaten, aber ich weiß jetzt nicht ob das dann die Verzeichnisstruktur ist
<tuor> So automatische Installation mit pxe und preceed klappt :)
<sworly_> ist es möglich aus einer server netinstall ein desk zu machen?
<sworly_> am ende der install oder so?
<sworly_> und werden bei der serv netinstall irwelche sachen mitinstalliert die man besser nicht auf nem desk möchte?
<k1l> ein desktop ubuntu ist auch "nur" eine basisinstall mit einem installierten desktop. also kannst du dann einfach per apt ein ubuntu-desktop installieren
<sworly_> k..bisher ist mir auch nichts anderes aufgefallen bei der install des net isos
<sworly_> denke am ende kriege ich dann sicher eine frage welches desktop enviroment ich möchte oder? :)
<sworly_> kann ich endlich mal von dem trägen unity weg. was hälst du von xfce k1l ?
<k1l> beim netinstall kannst du auswählen welchen desktop du installieren willst.
<k1l> sworly_: du kannst nutzen was du willst :)  xubuntu ist aber bekannt dafür schlicht und stabil zu sein.
<sworly_> ist eine sehr nubsiche frage kann ich da normal steam unsw nutzen? weil ich unter xfce nie 3 d support aktiviert bekommen habe. also für compiz effekte unsw. weiss nicht wies mit games aussieht
<k1l> das hängt von deiner graka ab und den treibern.
<sworly_> hmm? sollte ati besser als nvidia unter xfce laufen? OO
<sworly_> orli
<k1l> ist mercedes besser als bmw? :)
<k1l> es kommt auf das genaue modell und den treiber an. aber generell sollten alle aktuellen karten unterstützt werden mit den prop. treiber die ubuntu mitliefert
<koegs> und DE oder WM haben darauf in der Regel kaum bis keinen Einfluss
<Hank__> Hallo, ich würde gern unter Linux zwei Internetleitungen anhand des Pings vergleichen. Dazu wäre es schön Pings from all around the world zu sammeln. Gibts da irgendeine bequeme Möglichkeit zu oder muss ich manuell "pingen"? 
<koegs> smokeping ist für sowas ein nettes tool, aber für dich evtl overkill
<Hank__> koegs: danke, aber denke, dass wäre mit einer Menge Aufwand verbunden, da auch Informationen dazu eher rar sind. Werde es dann manuell durchführen
<koegs> nuja, smokeping installieren und ein bisschen konfigurieren ist jetzt auch nicht die welt
<koegs> der "aufwand" besteht darin das man auch nen laufenden Webserver braucht
<koegs> Hank__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1572433 sieht doch passend aus
<Hank__> koegs: danke für den Link, aber das hilft auch nicht unbedingt. Wenn man das ganze öfter machen möchte ist es gut, aber ob ich jetzt IPs raussuche und sie da einfüge oder hinter "ping " in der Konsole einfüge, ist auch irgendwie dasselbe. Hatte halt vor etlichen Jahren mal ne batch Datei unter Windows die man nur ausführen musste und dann hatte man eine Statisktik, mit den Pingwerten von einer ganze Menge Ländern.. 
<Hank__> dachte vlt. gibt es sowas ja auch unter Linux
<koegs> achso, das ist einfach nur mal eben ein paar IP-Adressen anpingen :)
<koegs> da ist dann ja die Liste der IP-Adresse interessanter
<koegs> die dann in ein script/alias/befehl packen ist die kleinste arbeit
<Hank__> Ja klar, nur muss ja jetzt erstmal 20-30 Server-IPs aus den Regionen raussuchen, dachte vlt hat sich ja schon jemand die Arbeit gemacht :)
<koegs> dann war deine initial-frage irreführend :(
<Hank__> muss ja auch gesichert sein, dass es gute Server zum testen sind. Ein 56k Moden irgendwo in Japan anzupingen wäre ein wohl nicht so aussagekräftiges Ergebnis :D
<Hank__> Entschuldigung, falls ich mich nicht so ganz präzise ausgedrückt habe
<sworly_> oakla
<potatoffel> Video of a girl having problems with ubuntu:
<potatoffel> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRWrmT0ovPE
<goodfox> das waere eher was fuer den -offtopickanal 
<goodfox> hier gerne Support
<tuor> Hi, ich versuche gerade das puppetlabs repo bei der automatischen Installation mit dem preseed file hinzu zu fügen. Wenn ich die folgenden Zeilen im preseed file hinzufuege schlägt der package selection Schritt fehl. Was stimmt an den Zeilen nicht?: https://paste.ubuntu.com/15401867/
<jokrebel> was ist denn Puppetlabs? Gibts da nen Link zu der Anleitung, der Du folgst? tuor
<jokrebel> und die Eingabe die Du tätigst wär natürlich auch interessant (welche diese Ausgabe produziert)
<tuor> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/armhf/apbs04.html
<tuor> das ganze preseed file: https://paste.ubuntu.com/15401956/
<tuor> Die Zeielen entnehme ich vom Paket von: http://apt.puppetlabs.com/
<jokrebel> tuor: Was soll denn "d-i" für Befehl sein? 
<tuor> jokrebel, das ist einm preseed file....
<jokrebel> na vermutlich versteh ich da dann nichts davon...
<tuor> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/armhf/apbs02.html
<tuor> ok.
<sworly_> kann man im hexchat die tabs farbit markieren? will die chats die freizeit / offtopic farbig haben :) 
<sworly_> ig
<jokrebel> tuor: Aber wenn ich mich da ein bisschen versuche rein zu lesen gewinne ich den Eindruck, dass Du da vielleicht eher den Puppet-Support fragen solltest, oder?
<tuor> jokrebel, nein. Ich kenne die Zeilen welche ich in /etc/apt/sources.list eintragen muss. Es könnte auch ein beliebiges anders apt-Repo sein.
<tuor> Auf https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/armhf/apbs04.html im Kapitel "B.4.9. Apt setup" steht, dass amn "lokale Server" hinzufügen kann. Was ist denn genau gemeint mit lokal? Kann ich damit nur einen Server hinzufügen der im selben Subnetz steht oder was bedeutet "local" in diesem Fall?
<k1l> haben die repos arm pakete?
<tuor> k1l, war das für mich?
<jokrebel> vermutlich
<k1l> ja
<tuor> Ja: http://apt.puppetlabs.com/dists/trusty/main/
<tuor> Die haben verschiedene Architekturen.
<tuor> Ich weis leider nicht, was genau das Problem ist. Kann ich bim installieren Logs anschauen, wo eventuell etwas drin steht?
<tuor> Vielleicht versuch ich es mal mit einem anderen Repo. Dann kann ich ausschliessen, dass es am repo liegt. Welches Repo würdet ihr mir zum Testen empfehlen? Vielleicht finde ich ja so etwas heraus…
<jokrebel> unter Ubuntu vielleicht nicht ARM? (../armhf/... lässt das vermuten)
<tuor> Ich verstehe nicht was du damit sagen, fragen willst.
<dreamon> Weiß jemand wie beim bei xubuntu standby abschalten kann.. nach gefühlten 10Min geht er in Standby und wacht nicht mehr richtig auf. Ich bräuchte kein Standby. Bildschirmschoner hab ich alles deinstalliert. aber immer noch das gleiche
<jokrebel> tuor: ARM als Architektur/Repo ist vermutlich nicht so gut. Eher was mit 386/486/686 oder AMD64 nehmen.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Energieoptionen? Falls es das bei XFCE auch gibt? Bin von xubuntu schon länger "weg" und kann es deshalb nicht nachschaun, sorry.
<tuor> jokrebel, in dem Repo sind ja verschiedene Architekturen vorhanden. Wie kann ich das spezifizieren, welche architektur ich ausschlieslich wil?
<tuor> *will
<k1l> tuor: was für eine arm kiste ist es denn?
<dreamon> jokrebel, Danke. Da gibts wirklich was zum Einstellen ..
<jokrebel> tuor: Das solltest Du (wenn nicht offensichtlich/ersichtlich/auf der Maintainer Homepage nachlesbar) bei den "Vertreibern des Repos" nachfragen.
<tuor> Es ist eine VM. x64 nicht arm.
<jokrebel> dreamon: gerne
<jokrebel> dreamon: Sehn wir dann ja in 10 Minuten, obs auch geholfen hat ;-)
<tuor> 'type arch='x86_64' machine='pc-i440fx-trusty'
<dreamon> jokrebel, genau ;)
<tuor> Ich kann euch auch die ganze XML Datei der VM in ein Paste-Service paken, wenn es hilft.
<tuor> (virtualisierung: KVM + libvirt)
<k1l> tuor: achso, dachte das wäre eine arm kiste
<tuor> Nein.
<tuor> Da haben wir uns irgendwo falsch verstanden.
<k1l> 64bit pc sollte bei keinem repo probleme machen. wenn ja würde ich die distri nicht mehr nutzen
<tuor> Ubuntu 14.04. Ich habe es nun mit einem Ubuntu Repo versucht und das selbe Problem. Es liegt also daran, wie ich es mache nicht am Repo. https://paste.ubuntu.com/15402364/
<tuor> Zeile 162 ist das was ich nun versucht habe.
<k1l> d.h. du nutzt nur pakete aus main?
<ghostmag> Hey Leute (: Ich möchte auf dem Unity Desktop einen Link platzieren. Ein typisches Desktopsymbol, das beim Anklicken eine Website öffnet. Irgendwelche Ideen?
<koegs> wieso nicht im starter?
<ghostmag> koegs: Starter = Links, der Launcher in Unity? 
<koegs> ja
<ghostmag> Wäre auch eine gute Idee für mich
<ghostmag> Wie kann ich da Links hinzufügen?
<koegs> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Startmen%C3%BC/#Eigene-Starter-im-Startmenue
<tuor> k1l, Es geht mir nur mal darum ein zusätliches Repo mit der Preseed-Datei hinzuzufügen. Welches Repo und welche Packete darin sind, ist mir erst mal egal. Wenn ich das, dann hinkriege, dann will ich schon das Puppetlabs-Repo hinzufügen, aber einen Schritt nach dem anderen.
<tuor> Ich frag mal in #ubuntu-server. Vielleicht wissen die ja was ich falsch mache. Danke für eure Mühe!
<tuor> Jetzt gehts auf einmal, ich weis leider nur nicht woran es lag^^
<tuor> Ganz eine andere Frage: Ich habe ein Webmail mit einem Kalender. Kann ich diesen Kalender als "WebAPP" nutzen? Ich meine eine Browser der startet und direkt den Kalender anzeigt, ein eigenes icon in der Starterleiste hat.
<jokrebel> ghostmag: Hatte ich Dir gestern erst für Chromium geschildert wie das geht
<jokrebel> >>>> ghostmag: Hast Chromium noch drauf? Da _gibt_ es nämlich eine Möglichkeit ein Desktopicon mit Starterfunktion anzulegen. "Pull-Down_menü - Ablage - Appverknüpfungen erstellen...
<intux_> hi ghostmag, kommst du inzwischen zurecht?
<jokrebel> ghostmag: Einfach die Webseite die Du als Desktop-Icon brauchst im Chromium aufrufen und von dort aus dann "Ablage - App-Verknüpfungen erstellen..." und schon hast Du ein Icon, welches diese Seite vom Desktop aus starten kann. (ggf. das Icon noch per "Eigenschaften" abändern)
<jokrebel> direkt
<ghostmag> jokrebel: Bin gestern umgestiegen auf Chrome, weil der Launcher in der aktuellen, stabilen Chromiumversion nicht verfügbar ist. Lese mich aber ins Wiki rein, danke dir
<ghostmag> Hey intux_. Mit Ubuntu allgemein meinst du? Auf jeden Fall besser als an Tag 1 :D bin gerade sehr zufrieden
<ghostmag> tuor: Habe eine ähnliche Idee. Die Google Kalender App sollte das hinbekommen
<jokrebel> ghostmag: intux_: solche Gespräche bitte im Offtopic - Danke
<intux_> join #halix
<intux_> ++
<intux_> hi ghostmag, das freut mich
<intux_> ich muss mich erst einmal durch den weechat-irc fummeln
<ghostmag> intux_: Join #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Guest6375> gibt es eine möglich mit der man die swap parition testen knn
<k1l> in wie fern testen?
<k1l> kannst ja mal ein "free -m" machen. das listet die swap auf
<Guest6375> einmal vollschreiben
<Frickelpit> wozu?
<Frickelpit> um zu gucken, dass sie "funktioniert"?
<Guest6375> genau hatte es die tage schonmal erwähnt das ich die parition verschoben hab und es eine warnung gab die ich ignoriert habe
<Guest6375> und mein system hatte gerade zweimal einen freeze und das war meine erste anlaufstelle
<nagetier> free und dmesg sollte da genügen
<jokrebel> Guest6375: Boote im Live-System - lösch sie und leg sie wieder neu an
<stevieh> dazu brauch man noch noch mal ein live system. swapoff, weg mit, mkswap, swapon, fertig.
<Guest6375> naja löschen und neu anlegen ist relativ sinnlos die paritionierung an sich hat keine probleme gemacht
<Frickelpit> zudem müsstest du die fstab anpassen
<jokrebel> hatte ich die Tage auch schon mal gesagt, dass es wenig Sinnvoll ist, eine Swap per Partitonsprogramm zu _verschieben. Löschen - neu anlegen - gut
<Guest6375> wenig sinnvoll richtig zum resizen in meinem fall aber doch hilfreich
<stevieh> er wollte ja nicht hören.
<Guest6375> nicht richtig
<k1l> Guest6375: die meldung bei gparted kommt wenn die benennung etc ändert. die ist erstmal standard. 
<k1l> Guest6375: kannst du denn mal ein "free -m" in einen pastebin packen?
<Frickelpit> Guest6375: überprüfe mit blkid, ob die UUID sich geändert hat
<Guest6375> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15404203/
<Guest6375> blkid müsste ich mir erstmal angucken
<k1l> ok, also die swap ist erstmal da
<Guest6375> korrekt
<Guest6375> blkid zeigt eine uuid an die passen könnte
<k1l> Guest6375: mit 16GB ram braucht man eigentlich keine swap, wenn man nicht sehr ram verbrauchende programme nutzt (VMs, vidoshcnitt, bilder bearbeitung...)
<Guest6375> ja, bin ja nur auf der suche nach dem freeze
<Frickelpit> Guest6375: in der fstab, sofern nicht geändert, solte noch die UUID von der Installation stehen
<Frickelpit> *sollte
<Guest6375> okay passt
<Guest6375> ist vllt einfach ein anderer grund
<Frickelpit> logs durchschauen
<k1l> "dmesg" gibt auskunft über probleme
<k1l> oder eben syslog oder xorg .log in /var/log.
<k1l> nach einem reboot werden die meisten aber umbenannt in .1 etc
<Frickelpit> oder, falls systemd benutzt wird, journalctl
<k1l> das aber erst ab 15.04. da wurde das hexenwerk eingeführt :)
<Guest6375> das hexenwerk benutze ich sogar ;)
<Frickelpit> k1l: s/hexenwerk/allheilmittel/ *duck*
<k1l> hehe
<Guest6375> hab in den logs leider auch nicht wirklich was gefunden
<Guest6375> aber das ich den swap bereich ausschließen kann stimmt mich schonmal glücklich
<Guest6375> solange es nicht nochmal auftaucht belasse ich es dabei
<Frickelpit> Guest6375: beim nächstenmal uhrzeit notieren und auf suche gehen
<Guest6375> ja ist wohl das beste
<Guest6375> ich bedanke mich trotzdem für die nette hilfe
<Frickelpit> bezahlung bitte am ausgang^^
<Guest6375> ;)
<k1l> Guest6375: am besten nach einem freeze mit den logs hier her kommen. dann kann man gucken
<Guest6375> jap hatte leider keine zeit deswegen hab ich weder uhrzeit noch logs aber vllt ist das geschrei morgen wieder groß :D
<ghostmag> btw. seit ich meinen Rechner über LAN angeschlossen habe, kann ich jede Webseite ohne Probleme erreichen. Lag also offenbar an dem WLAN-Stick. Verstehe nicht, wie der nur gewissen Websiten durchlassen konnte. Problem ist also gelöst. Wenn mir jemand trotzdem den Zusammenhang erklären kann
<ghostmag> interessiert mich
<nagetier> andere regeln für wlan im router?
<nagetier> oder auch clienten
<nagetier> crap hardware
<ghostmag> nagetier: Hey (:  alle anderen WLAN Geräte im Haushalt hatten keine Probleme
<stevieh> crap hw
<nagetier> ghostmag, ah, ok .. und hey :)
<ghostmag> Ja, WLAN-Stick war das billigste vom billigsten. Eigentlich für einen Raspberry entwickelt, aber hatte an meinem alten Rechner keine Probleme
<ghostmag> und unter Windows auch nicht
<ghostmag> Frage mich nur, wie das technisch funktioniert, dass der Stick da entscheidet, welche Websites laufen und welche nicht
<nagetier> könnte mir einen aufwändigeren weg zum ziel bei den seiten noch vorstellen.. das müsste ,man sich aber genauer ansehen
<nagetier> -,
<nagetier> und der stick dann zwischendurch nicht mehr alles abarbeitet.. ist aber weit hergeholt
<nagetier> man könnte auch mal gucken ob der router die abarbeite, und nur die strecke client-router fehlerhaft ist
<nagetier> wobei es ja genau die strecke sein muss, wenn andere clienten am selben router per wlan arbeiten
<nagetier> ghostmag, konntest du denn mal einen anderen Stick an genau dem Clienten testen?
<ghostmag> nagetier: Leider nicht, aber bei Gelegenheit teste ich das mal
<ghostmag> Für mich hätte es Sinn gemacht, dass der Stick entweder alles der gar nichts zeigt, aber nicht die eine Seite ja, die andere nicht. Werde den auch nochmal unter anderen Gerätschaften testen.
<nagetier> wobei die problematischen Seiten dann ja auch mal ankamen, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe
<ghostmag> Genau, das ging nach Zeitintervallen
<ghostmag> Okay, Leute
<ghostmag> wie öffne ich mit dem Terminal einen Ordner? :>
<ghostmag> I tried and failed
<k1l> man öffnet keine ordner. man wechselt hinein. mit "cd". wie bei dos auch
<ghostmag> k1l: Versuche die ganze Zeit cd /home/downloads
<ghostmag> but does not work
<nagetier> ghostmag, arbeite mit TAB
<k1l> weil groß/kleinschreibung bei linux wichtig ist. und 2. da ein user fehlt in der mitte
<bekks> Dann gibt es wohl /home/downloads nicht.
<ghostmag> :D
<nagetier> ghostmag, cd /home/ TAB TAB
<k1l> ghostmag: schreib mal "cd /home/" und dann drück die TAB taste
<ghostmag> thanx k1l, die Groß- und Kleinschreibung war es 
<ghostmag> Ah, cool, danke nagetier. Probiere das mal aus
<ghostmag> Wenn ich was installiere, fragt er oft, ob ich sicher bin und ich soll mit y oder n antworten. Da scheint der aber nicht zwischen Groß und Kleinschreibung zu unterscheiden
<ghostmag> Manchmal steht da Y/n manchmal y/n Hat das auch was zu bedeuten oder ist das egal?
<nagetier> ghostmag, du brauchst so auch keine Datei, kein Verzeichnis ausschreiben.. 
<bekks> Dort ist die Antwort die selbe, egal ob du y oder Y tippst.
<k1l> der großbuchstabe ist vorausgewählt beim enter drücken
<ghostmag> good to know
<ghostmag> Drucker eingerichtet 8| meine liebste Beschäftigung mit Linux, Drucker einrichten
<bekks> Hab ich seit... hmm, zehn Jahren nicht mehr gemacht.
<bekks> Anstöpseln, geht. :)
<nagetier> läuft seitdem?
<bekks> :D
<dasjoe> bekks: verrätst du noch den Druckerhersteller, so als "Funktioniert"-Referenz? :)
<bekks> HP. :P
<ghostmag> Nutze meinen Drucker über mein Netzwerk
<ghostmag> Nächste Nummer wird dann, den Scanner darüber einzurichten. Und das war schon unter Windows - und darauf haben es die Entwickler ausgelegt - nicht so leicht
<ghostmag> Yeah, gerade rausgefunden, dass Desktopbenachrichtigungen doch funktionieren bei mir
<ghostmag> nur leider nicht auf dem Mainmonitor
<ghostmag> Jemand eine Ahnung, wie ich das einstelle?
#ubuntu-de 2016-03-17
<maxhats> hallo
<maxhats> wie gut laufen Fujitsu Lifebook notebooks mit linux?
<sdx23> maxhats: suche am besten nach exakt deinem Modell.
<misterx> hi
<maxhats> hi
<m15k_> Hi. Sagt mal, macht es Sinn nur verschlüsselte Verbindungen über STMP port 25 zu erlauben? 
<stevieh> klar
<k1l_> also mails würde ich nicht als postkarte durch die welt schicken
<stevieh> über welchen port ist nebensache, aber smtp ohne verschlüsselung sollte man einfach abschalten.
<m15k_> Ist die Gefahr nicht groß, dass man mails von bestimmten providern nich empfangen kann, wenn die keine verschlüsselung angestellt haben?
<goodfox> die Verschluesselung da ist nun erstmal zwischen dem Client und dem Server, 
<goodfox> zwischen den einzelnen Servern ist dann ein weiteres Problem
<goodfox> und von da zum Empfaengerclient ist noch mal eins 
<goodfox> und deswegen ist E-Mail scheisse 
<stevieh> m15k_: setzt du selbst einen Mail-Server auf?
<m15k_> stevieh, ja mehr oder weniger
<stevieh> erklär mal näher.
<m15k_> stevieh, -mehr oder weniger :D
<m15k_> Also ich will eigentlich für meine domains emails senden und empfangen können.
<stevieh> und du hast ne feste IP und nen MX record dafür?
<m15k_> genau, hab son vserver
<goodfox> viel Erfolg mit Postfix, Dovecot, Amavis und Konsorten. Wenig ist so schmerzhaft.
<stevieh> naja, man kanns ja zum üben machen.
<m15k_> goodfox, ja die erfahrung hab ich auch schon gemacht :D
<stevieh> wenn man das kann, hält man auch 3h im SM Studio durch.
<m15k_> Ich machs jetzt halt mal schritt für schritt
<stevieh> m15k_: warst du das mit den webservern für die Uni
<koegs> oder man benutzt https://mailinabox.email/ , hab ganz gute erfahrung damit gemacht
<m15k_> stevieh, ähm nicht das ich wüsste. meine uni zeit ist schon etwas her :D
<goodfox> wie dem auch sei: Du willst prinzipiell STARTTLS erlauben fuer sowohl IMAP wie auch SMTP 
<stevieh> für imap würde ich es erzwingen und für SMTP von den clients auch.
<goodfox> zwischen den Servern kann man das weniger enforcieren, aber zwischen Deinem SMTP Server (ich nehme an postfix) und den clients wuerde ich halt STARTTLS erlauben. Ohne und mit PLAIN: kommt drauf an wer die Kundschaft ist, wenn Du das nicht kontrollieren kannst wuerde ich es nicht verbieten, weil sonst kommen Leute mit irgendwelchen komischen Clients, die das nicht koennen oder Dein Zertifikat nicht moegen (hallo Android) 
<goodfox> Wenn das nur fuer Dich selber ist, dann kannst Du es auch erzwingen 
<m15k_> bei imap bin ich noch gar nicht. geht jetzt erstmal um stmp.
<m15k_> Also ich bin der einzige Nutzer.
<stevieh> smtp
<goodfox> dann kannst Du es wohl auch erzwingen. Hat das Ding denn ein Zertifikat und wird Dein Client das akzeptieren? 
<m15k_> Wie ich jetzt eigentlich auf die Frage komme: Ich habe postfix mal so rudimentär konfiguriert. Wenn ich jetzt aber versuche ne tls verbindung aufzubauen, schlägt das command fehl - Und ich bin mir nicht so ganz sicher, ob das so sinnvoll ist, was ich da versuche: openssl s_client -tls1 -connect smtp.domain.it:25
<m15k_> Ich hab mir ein letsencrypt cert erzeugt.
<m15k_> Da bekomm ich dann: 21541:error:1408F10B:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_RECORD:wrong version number:/SourceCache/OpenSSL098/OpenSSL098-52.40.1/src/ssl/s3_pkt.c:300:
<stevieh> m15k_: das können wir sicher im offtopic diskutieren, aber machst du das, um es zu lernen?
<m15k_> stehvieh, naja ich würde es schon gerne benutzen.
<m15k_> Aber im endeffekt will ich auch erstehen, was da jetzt genau sinn macht und was nicht.
<m15k_> Was mir zum Beispiel schon etwas schleierhaft ist, warum es mit STARTTLS funktioniert, wenn ich aber gleich ne TLS1, SSL3 oder SSL2 Verbindung aufbauen will einen Fehler bekomme.
<m15k_> Mh. gmail smtp verhält sich auch nicht anders... schließt sich denn starttls und eine gleich verschlüsselte verbindung aus?
<sworly_> gibt es sowas wie borderless gaming unter ubuntu? das ist eine software die ein fenster randlos macht .. sowas kann man unter win auch mit autohotkey. sowas bräuchte ich für ubuntu
<_moep_> also wenn es mittels wine ist, dann ruf mal winecfg auf
<sworly_> ist eine erweiterung die ich auf der steam plattform gekauft habe bzw. eine software.
<sworly_> wird mit wine nichts denke ich..
<sworly_> kde5 user müsste man sein ^^
<stevieh> software fenster randlos?
<ShiroNeko> hallo, vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen. ich hatte openvpn installiert und es läuft auch soweit bestens. ich habe nur das problem, dass der client nach einiger zeit ohne traffic auf dem tunnel, zwar die verbindung nicht trennt, aber ich bekomme auch kein traffic durch den tunnel
<ShiroNeko> erst nach neustart des tunnels
<koegs> ShiroNeko: sag  bescheid wenn du was gefunden hast, hab das Thema hier auch mit nem Android client
<ShiroNeko> koegs: android funktioniert prima. leider ein ubuntu client nicht -.-
<ShiroNeko> jedenfalls mit openvpn für android aktuell keine probleme
<ShiroNeko> mit einem debian client hab ich auch keine probleme, clientconfig ist dieselbe wie auf dem ubuntu client
<koegs> Hab serverseitig jetzt mal das keepalive runtergesetzt
<koegs> Ach er ist schon wieder weg
<lam0r> /load/reload
<matthias_> hallo, ich bin ueber umts im internet, wvdial . wie kann ich mein Guthaben abfragen (*100#)? Danke 
<ppq> matthias_, das ist providerabhängig. schau mal im ubuntuusers wiki, ich glaub da gab es irgendwo eine liste mit ein paar befehlen für chat-skripte
<matthias_> Danke ppq 
<ppq> matthias_, ah und noch besser, mit GUI: http://askubuntu.com/questions/391320/balance-of-gsm-usb-modem-using-ussd
<matthias_> ppq:  GUI habe ich nicht, bin ueber ssh verbunden 
<BlackMage> wo kann ich für gcc das march festlegen?
<Guest37682> Probleme mit nm-applet kein Symbol in der taskleiste auch start auf der Konsole bringt dbus error
<stevieh> und die tips im netz schon ausprobiert?
<Guest37682> welche?
<Guest37682> wie ist der Aufruf inner Konsole statt nm-aplet
<ChrisM> Hallo ich habe 2 Monitore - Habe für den 2ten Monitor über den Terminal eine neu Auflösung erstellt. Dieses Funktioniert soweit nur die Position wird nach einem neustart immer verworfen
<ChrisM> was kann ich dagegen tun
<stevieh> https://www.google.de/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=nm-applet+dbus+error&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gfe_rd=cr&ei=VwjrVsD9L8_j8wfGrZ-4BQ
<Guest37682> z.B. WLAN Karte konfigurieren
<Guest37682> tools für Gnome?
<Guest37682> ja
<ChrisM> Software ist. Ubuntu Studio mit xfce
<stevieh> Guest37682: man nimmt in gnome den network manager. Also solltest du den zum Laufen bekommen.
<ChrisM> Programm: cvt 1680 1050
<ChrisM> xrandr --newmode "1680x1050_60.00"  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync
<ChrisM> xrandr --addmode HDMI-1 1680x1050_60.00
<ChrisM> xrandr --output HDMI-1 --mode 1680x1050_60.00
<ChrisM> xrandr --output VGA-1 --off --output DVI-I-1 --mode 1680x1050 --pos 0x0 --rotate normal --output HDMI-1 --mode 1680x1050_60.00 --pos 0x0 --rotate normal
<Guest37682> stevieh, ganau das versuche ich ja
<stevieh> sag mal,. was nm-applet sagt, in einem pastebin
<ChrisM> Die Auflösung habe ich hinbekommen, aber wenn ich nochmals cvt 1680 1050 und xrandr --newmode .... eingebe kommt eine Fehlermeldung
<stevieh> wieso musst du das von hand angeben? Gibts da bei xfce nix grafisches?
<ChrisM> # 1680x1050 59.95 Hz (CVT 1.76MA) hsync: 65.29 kHz; pclk: 146.25 MHz
<ChrisM> Modeline "1680x1050_60.00"  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync
<ChrisM> X Error of failed request:  BadName (named color or font does not exist)
<ChrisM>   Major opcode of failed request:  140 (RANDR)
<ChrisM>   Minor opcode of failed request:  16 (RRCreateMode)
<ChrisM>   Serial number of failed request:  29
<ChrisM>   Current serial number in output stream:  29
<stevieh> hey, dafür gibts pastebin. Lass das bitte.
<ChrisM> was ist pastebin? Und es gibt die Programme: Anzeige und ARandR - Habe bereits die Einstellung bei beide einstellt
<xxx__> stevieh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15409889/
<ChrisM> Leider verliehrt er immer die Position und möchte stellt die Bildschirme untereinander hin. Danke für den Link
<Guest37682> stevieh, wir sind zu zweit - bei xxx_ ist das notebook mit dem Fehler
<stevieh> ChrisM: pastebin siehe topic und helfen kann ich dir leider nicht.
<stevieh> Guest37682: was ist es denn für ein ubuntu da drauf?
<stevieh> und ging das wifi schon mal? und was für ein wifi ist das und was für ein treiber...
<xxx__> Das wifi selbst geht immer noch, so wie eingerichtet zu Zeiten wo das nm-applet noch funktionierte 
<xxx__> xubuntu, 
<stevieh> und, irgendwas markantes gemacht, dass es nicht mehr geht?
<xxx__> Linux xxx-HP 3.13.0-83-generic #127-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 11 00:25:37 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<stevieh> http://askubuntu.com/questions/449658/networkmanager-tray-nm-applet-is-gone-after-upgrade-to-14-04-trusty ?
<xxx__> Abgeschaltet ohne runterzufahren.
<stevieh> xxx__: naja, das sollte eigentlich nicht den effekt haben, wenn man das ma "abstürzt"
<xxx__> Ich hatte auch an der Batterieanzeige rumgespielt, also das gleich daneben, könnte sein dass ich mich dabei verklickt habe, aber es fiel mir erst nach Neustart auf, dass das Netzwerksymbol nicht mehr da war.
<stevieh> wie gesagt, ich kenn mich mit dem xubuntu zeugse nicht aus, vielleicth hast du ja, wie in dem link den ganzen tray gekillt ;-)
<xxx__> Glaube auch dass gleichzeitig ein update da war was Neustart forderte. Was ich meist einige Zeit ignoriere
<Guest37682> xubuntu netzwerk ist nicht benutzbar. lspci zeigt eth0 und wlan adapter an. ifconfig zeigt nur lo
<Guest37682> network-manager wurde deinstalliert
<Guest37682> neuinstallation geht nicht mehr , da kein internet
<bekks> Da du network-manager deinstalliert hast, musst du dein Netzwerk manuell konfigurieren. Das ist auch der Grund wieso ifconfig nur lo anzeigt, ifconfig -a aber auch eth0 und deinen wlan Adapter.
<Guest37682> bekks, geht das auch von CD mit ubuntu 14.04 - hier ist xubuntu
<bekks> GEht was auch von CD?
<Guest37682> den networkmanager neu zu installieren
<Guest37682> hab ja kein internetb mehr
<bekks> Dann wirst du chrooten müssen, was unterm Strich länger dauert als per Hand dein Netzwerk zu konfigurieren.
<Guest37682> ok - manuell installieren, aber we?
<Guest37682> ohne internet?
<Guest37682> ok - manuell installieren, aber wie?
<bekks> Ich schreib jetzt zweimal "manuell konfigurieren".
<Guest37682> ifconfig --help
<Guest37682> sorry :)
#ubuntu-de 2016-03-18
<prennack> hey ho . erstmal guten morgen an alle. ich hab eine frage zu nem ubuntu rechner den ich firmenintern als server nutze. am we wollte ich ihn in Ruhemodus setzen da ich aber nicht alleine an ihm sitze wollte ich fragen ob meine kollegen ihn über putty oder der gleichen wach rufen können. geht das?
<stevieh1> wakeonlan ist da das zauberwort.
<stevieh1> aber da brauchts im lan ein anderes gerät, was wecken kann.
<prennack> ja unsere rechner (3 mal windows ) sind alle über lan verbunden
<stevieh1> ja, schau dir das Thema wake on lan an.
<prennack> bin dabei danke
<Dejavu> hallo, ich habe sdb1 nach /media/backup gemoutet. jedoch besitzt der mount-point die rechte 740 - wie kann diesen permanent auf 755 stellen?
<k1l_> chmod den mountpoint
<Dejavu> ja das habe ich versucht - bei einen neustart sind die rechte wieder auf 740
<Dejavu> gibt es in der fstab einen weg die rechte mit zu geben
<frostschutz> Dejavu, chmod wöhrend es gemountet ist
<frostschutz> Dejavu, welches Dateisystem?
<Dejavu> ubuntu 14.04
<frostschutz> que?
<Dejavu> que?
<Dejavu> ah verlesen sry
<Dejavu> sdb hat ext4
<Dejavu> sba ext2
<frostschutz> bei ext* sollte chmod/chown funktionieren, aber es muss halt gemountet sein. wenn du den (nicht gemounteten) mountpunkt veränderst, dann macht das gar nichts, es zählen die Rechte des gemounteten Dateisystems
<Dejavu> ok nun hat er es übernommen habe chmod 755 auf den Ordner gemacht und mal umount und ein erneutes mount durchgeführt - hat geklappt
<Dejavu> merci
<TheZyppi> Hey ich habe große probleme mit meinem ubuntu komme direkt von windows und will das mal testen
<TheZyppi> was ist eine swap
<TheZyppi> ?
<stevieh1> eine speicherauslagerungsdatei.
<stevieh1> bzw. speicherauslagerungspartition.
<TheZyppi> eine was ?=
<stevieh1> na, wenn du das auch nicht unter windows weisst, lass einfach den installer machen :-)
<TheZyppi> Werden da meine datengespeichert ?
<nagetier> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Auslagerungsdatei
<stevieh1> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger/
<nagetier> :)
<TheZyppi> und was ist ex4
<stevieh1> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger/
<TheZyppi> steht da nicht
<nagetier> heinrich5991, gib es in deine Suchmaschine ein
<nagetier> ups
<stevieh1> doch ganz sicher steht das in irgendeinem Link, der von da weggeht. 
<nagetier> TheZyppi, 
<nagetier> sry
<stevieh1> Das ist support hier und kein laufenlerngrundkurs
<TheZyppi> wie ein link der davon weg geht aber ich will das doch wissen
<nagetier> TheZyppi, es ist ein Dateisystem.
<TheZyppi> okay und was mach ich damit
<stevieh1> siehe https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateisystem/ von der Seite oben verlinkt.
<stevieh1> EOS ;.)
<TheZyppi> okay danke
<TheZyppi> soll ich lieber ntfs benutzen das habe ich schonmal gehört
<marco5> würde ich nicht zu raten.
<nagetier> ist gar nicht möglich
<nagetier> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateisystem/#Unterschiede
<TheZyppi> warum
<TheZyppi> ?
<nagetier> TheZyppi, weil Linux seine Dateirechte darauf nicht anwenden kann
<nagetier> es kann nicht als Dateisystem für das Betriebssystem verwendet werden
<TheZyppi> okay und warum macht er aufeinmal so viele festplatten
<nagetier> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Verzeichnisstruktur/
<TheZyppi> kann ich dann also auf weiter klicken
<TheZyppi> ?
<nagetier> wir wissen nicht was du gerade machst
<nagetier> TheZyppi, aber du kannst die Standardeinstellungen verwenden
<nagetier> TheZyppi, achte darauf deine Daten zuvor gesichert zu haben
<TheZyppi> Wie sind die dann weg danach ?
<nagetier> TheZyppi, weil du dich nicht auskennst, und dich auch nicht weiter einlesen möchtest, besteht das Risiko
<TheZyppi> Fehler: er sagt iwie ich soll eine partition für das grund system machen soll
<marco5> das ist die partition, auf der das system dann gespeichert ist
<marco5> welches ubuntu versuchst du zu installieren
<marco5> ubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntu gnome, etc?
<TheZyppi> weiß ich nicht hab das einfach von der seite runtergeladen
<holgersson> Hallo alle zusammen!
<holgersson> TheZyppi: Du hast dann eine ISO-Datei (irgendwas.iso) heruntergeladen. Wie hieß bzw. heißt die?
<TheZyppi> Weiß ich nicht mehr hab das nur auf die cd getahn
<holgersson> TheZyppi: Wie hieß die Website? ubuntu.com? 
<TheZyppi> ich glaube das war ubuntu.de
<TheZyppi> war ja deutsch die seite
<holgersson> OK, aber ubuntu (orange-rot), nicht blau (kubuntu) usw.?
<TheZyppi> nicht das mit dem drachenwolf
<holgersson> Ich hab keine Ahnung, was Du mit einem Drachenwolf (bzw. welches Logo) meinst - aber es klang ja schonmal nach ubuntu^^
<holgersson> Bitte beschreib nochmal kurz, was Du bis jetzt gemacht hast, TheZyppi.
<holgersson> TheZyppi: CD-gestartet, installieren ausgewählt, ...?
<TheZyppi> ich hab die iso runter geladen und dann habe ich rechte maus taste mit nero öffnen und dann den computer neugestartet
<holgersson> Was läuft gerade, die Live-CD?
<TheZyppi> ich denke schon ?
<_moep_>  < TheZyppi> ich glaube das war ubuntu.de <- das ist ne zirkusseite die nix mit ubuntu zu tun hat (bis auf den name)
<TheZyppi> ich habs glaube von chip runter geladen ein freund hat gesagt ich soll mir ubuntu holen das wäre viel cooler
<TheZyppi> er installiert jetzt hier iwas
<holgersson> *seufz* Ja, die Windowswelt lädt sich von irgendwelchen Seiten wie Chip alles runter statt von den Projektseiten. Unter Linux kann man sich das zum Glück schnell abgewöhnen.
<holgersson> TheZyppi: Wenn Du die - hoffentlich aktuell - LiveCD startest, bekommst Du ein Installationsprogramm zu sehen.
<TheZyppi> ja der kopiert hier irgendwelche daten soll das so sein ?
<stevieh1> zippi: wie alt bist du denn?
<holgersson> TheZyppi: Das fragt Dich dann alle möglichen wichtigen Schritte bis zur fertigen Installation ab. Es wäre sinnvoll gewesen, vor dem Weiterklicken zu fragen, was Du einstellen/auswählen sollst.
<TheZyppi> 16
<stevieh1> und so einfach mal eine Stunde lesen, bevor du hier den kanal vollschreibst, ist nich?
<TheZyppi> dachte hier wird man geholfen und das es sowieso einfach ist meinte mein kumpel
<holgersson> TheZyppi: Du bekommst hier Hilfe, musst dafür aber auch etwas konkreter beschreiben, was Dein Problem ist.
<stevieh1> er hat nur ein Problem. Er liesst nicht.
<TheZyppi> immoment hab ich keins er installiert ja grade
<stevieh1> dann wäre es gut du lässt installieren, schweigst schön und meldest dich mit problemen. und nicht mit dem Anspruch auf nen Linux Grundkurs, da gibt es genug im Web.
<holgersson> OK, dann gilt, was stevieh1 Dir sagt: Lies den Einsteigerleitfaden: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=lubuntu&t=ffab&ia=about
<holgersson> wtf
<TheZyppi> was das für eine seite verstehe ich nicht
<holgersson> TheZyppi: Der Link ist der falsche, ich habe den falschen kopiert. Gemeint war der, den stevieh1 vorhin verlinkt hatte, Moment.
<holgersson> TheZyppi: Gemeint war: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger/ 
 * nagetier würde danach direkt nochmal neu anfangen, mit korrekter ISO
<TheZyppi> also er hat jetzt neugestartet wie komme ich jetzt an meine datein ?
<nagetier> oder man schaut nach ob Chip da nicht etwas geändert hat
<stevieh1> TheZyppi: hörst du nicht?
<TheZyppi> ja ich finde die nicht
<TheZyppi> wie kann ich hier cod starten
<holgersson> TheZyppi: Du hast vorher nicht gelesen, dann angefangen zu fragen, nicht auf die Hinweise gehört und jetzt sind Deine Daten vermutlich gelöscht/überschrieben.
<TheZyppi> ?
<TheZyppi> wie meinst du das ich will einfach nur die datein von windows öffnen
<holgersson> Je nachdem, was Du angegeben hast, wurde über das Windows inkl. Benutzerdaten drüberinstalliert oder daneben das Linux in einer anderen Partition installiert.
<k1l_> TheZyppi: zeig mal ein "sudo parted -l" in einem pastebin ( paste.ubuntu.com )
<TheZyppi> ich habe doch meine benutzerdaten eingegeben
<holgersson> TheZyppi: Mit Benutzerdaten meine ich keine Logindaten, sondern Daten wie Bilder, Filme, Programme.
<holgersson> TheZyppi: Hör mal auf k1l_
<TheZyppi> nein ich meine ich habe doch bei der installation meine windows benutzerdaten eingegeben
<nagetier> TheZyppi, ganz ehrlich und nicht böse gemeint, aber wenn ich lese "wie kann ich hier cod starten".. das wird alles nichts, bleibe lieber bei Windows
<TheZyppi> mhhh okay und wie komme ich jetzt wieder in windows ?
<nagetier> mit cod war doch Call of Duty gemeint?
<TheZyppi> ja
<nagetier> TheZyppi, Windows-Datenträger einlegen und installieren
<nagetier> oder gucken ob es nicht doch noch auf der Platte ist
<stevieh> TheZyppi: ich denke, du solltest jetzt diesen Kanal verlassen und woanders spielen gehen.
<TheZyppi> Werde ich hier jetzt nicht ernst genommen ?!
<stevieh> so ist das. Und jetzt auf wiedersehen.
<holgersson> Nein.
<TheZyppi> okay nurnoch eine frage wie starte ich jetzt wieder mein altes windows
<nagetier> TheZyppi, dazu musst du mal ernsthaft Fragen beantworten und vor allem ernsthafte Vorarbeit leisten.. man wechselt nicht einfach so ein OS
<TheZyppi> was soll ich denn jetzt machen
<TheZyppi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15415753/
<koegs> so wie es aussieht gar nicht mehr, da ist kein windows mehr vorhanden
<nagetier> TheZyppi, du bist also hingegangen und hast dein Windows einfach mal so überschrieben ohne dir darüber vorher Gedanken gemacht zu haben, wie du es wieder bekommst, falls dir da einfach mal so vorgeschlagene OS doch nicht zusagt?
<nagetier> s/da/das/
<TheZyppi> ich wusste ja  nicht das meine daten dadurch weggehen
<k1l_> ne ganze wand weiß streichen und sich dann wundern, dass die alte farbe weg ist.
<k1l_> TheZyppi: was hast du denn gedacht?
<nagetier> TheZyppi, da hättest du dich *zuvor* mal informieren sollen, deine Daten wären nicht weg, hättest du das getan
<stevieh> k1l_: aber die alte farbe ist doch noch drunter? 
<holgersson> k1l_, nagetier, stevieh: Das Problem ist, dass die Windowsnutzer sich damit *nie* beschäftigen, es für uns aber eine Selbstverständlichkeit ist. Alleine dieser Grundsatz, sich damit vorher mal zu beschäftigen fehlt gänzlich & es gibt keine Instanz, die vor der Installation laut genug schreit: „Hier, lies mich!“ :-(
<k1l_> photorec sollte da schon noch was finden. aber alles? nee
<stevieh> holgersson: ja, so geht es einem mit Auto Fahren, Kinder kriegen und der Bedienung von Panzerfäusten. Und?
<TheZyppi> ich habe ja auch meine logindaten von windows eingegeben ich meine wie komme ich an die ordner wo meine dateien gespeichert sind+
<nagetier> holgersson, aber ich gehe doch nicht hin und überschreibe meine Festplatte, und auch der Installer warnt da eigentlich zu genüge
<k1l_> holgersson: dann hilft da nur lernen durch schmerzen.
<koegs> TheZyppi: wie schon mehrfach gesagt, deine Daten sind WEG, vielleicht können Datenrettungstools noch was finden, gehe aber eher davon aus das ALLES WEG ist
<holgersson> ^ Das war eine Feststellung, nix weiter. Ihr redet hier mit TheZyppi komplett aneinander vorbei, weil er/sie überhaupt keine Grundvorstellungen hat. 
<holgersson> Ja, da helfen nur Schmerzen.
<nagetier> TheZyppi, lagen die auf der einen Festplatte, die du da im Rechner hast.. oder extern oder auf einer weiteren?
<k1l_> TheZyppi: du hast dein ubuntu gerade über das windows drüber installiert. dnen das hast du dem installer gesagt, dass er das tun soll. du hast alle warnungen nicht gelesen. 
<TheZyppi> Die waren auf C
<nagetier> alda
<nagetier> da gehören eh keine wichtigen Daten hin
<stevieh> ja, C sollte man nie nehmen.
<TheZyppi> soll das jetzt heiß0en alle meine daten sind weg ?
<holgersson> Ja, sind sie.
<nagetier> definitiv
<k1l_> TheZyppi: dein windows ist jetzt komplett weg. du könntest jetzt noch sehr aufwendig versuchen mit photorec zu gucken. aber das übersteigt deinen erfahrunghorizont noch mehr
<stevieh> ich leg meine Daten auf D.
<stevieh> da kann nix passieren.
 * holgersson legt seine Daten nach /home.
<nagetier> D wie Daten ;)
<k1l_> nagetier: stevieh wenn er beim isntaller aber trotzdem "nutz die ganze hdd" auswählt ist es immer weg
<TheZyppi> ich hatte da sachen für die schule wie komme ich da jetzt wieder rann die sind wichtig
<nagetier> k1l_, sagte das nicht parted? (habs mir nicht angesehen)
<stevieh> die spielst du von deiner Datensicherung wieder ein.
<TheZyppi> ich hab keine sicherung gemacht wusste ja nicht das alles gelöscht wird wenn ich windows update ist ja auch nicht alles weg
<k1l_> TheZyppi: du hast ein neues OS auf die komplette festplatte installiert. das hat nichts mit einem "windows update" zu tun.
<TheZyppi> und wer kommt jetzt dafür auf ?`=
<k1l_> TheZyppi: du
<stevieh> der herr ubuntu.
<k1l_> der installer fragt dich ob du wirklich die ganze festplatte löschen möchtest. da hast du "ja" geklickt
<nagetier> TheZyppi, du willst uns doch verarschen
<nagetier> und laut http://paste.ubuntu.com/15415753/ ist alles weg
<stevieh> und die Rechnung von 30 Minuten lang support kanal verarschen bekommst du am Montag per Post.
<nagetier> k1l_, darauf bezog sich meine letzte Frage
<TheZyppi> ich verarsche euch ???? durch euch sind meine datein weg ?
<TheZyppi> *!
<nagetier> :)
<TheZyppi> wer ersätzt mir das jetzt da waren keys drauf und alles
<stevieh>  /msg chanserv op #ubuntu-de
<stevieh> ups :-)
<nagetier> genieße deine Ferien und fange im neuen Schuljahr nochmal von vorn an
<TheZyppi> ...
<holgersson> Etwas weniger CoD tut ihm bestimmt auch gut :Þ
<nagetier> ah, das war funny ;)
<stevieh> ja, erfrischend
<holgersson> Mein Beileid an Euch „Einsteigerdistro“. Kann man Seiten wie Chip nicht empfehlen, eher auf Eure Seiten, am besten inkl. ubuntuusers.de oder so, zu verlinken?
<stevieh> holgersson: das hier ist eine völlig freie aktion. 
<stevieh> und natürlich will chip et al. ihr heft mit der "17 Distro auf einer DVD" verkaufen.
<nagetier> holgersson, wer nicht einmal im Installer ließt, wird das auch nicht im Internet machen
<stevieh> aber es kommen doch relativ wenig solcher vollpfosten
<stevieh> wenn er nicht sogar ein fake war.
<nagetier> und dort steht IMHO in Rot "Achtung : blabla" </ot>
<holgersson> nagetier: Ich hatte eher die Hoffnung, dass man sich durch drei ubuntuusers.de-Artikel klicken muss, ehe man das iso findet oder so ;-)
<nagetier> nur ist das blabla recht wichtig :)
<holgersson> Naja, Windowsfehlermeldungen sagen halt nichts, die muss man wegklicken. :D
<k1l_> der installer schlägt partitionierungen vor. eine davon ist "nutze die gesamte HDD. Achtung löscht alles was vorher drauf war". wer das nicht beachtet, den kann man nicht retten, es sei denn man sitzt neben ihm und schlägt ihm auf die hand.
<stevieh> darüber plaudern mache wir jetzt drüben, ok?
<nagetier> ack
<holgersson> OK. War das #ubuntu-de-offtopic?
<nagetier> holgersson, ist es
<holgersson> Ups, Topiclesen -.-
<nagetier> :)
<k1l_> holgersson: q.e.d ;p
<ghostmag> Ubuntu Unity hat unter Einstellungen -> Anzeigegeräte einen Button dafür, Geräte zu aktiveren/deaktiveren
<ghostmag> Ich hätte das gerne auf einem Hotkey. Die Voraussetzung dafür wäre erstmal vielleicht, den Befehl dafür zu finden?
<ghostmag> Jemand eine Idee?
<mrkramps> ghostmag, für monitore? siehe 'xrandr'
<mrkramps> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/RandR/
<k1l_> das ist sicher randr kram. da kannste dich mal einlesen :)
<ppq> jo, xrandr
<ghostmag> Whu, das ging schnell :D xrandr --auto does the job
<ghostmag> Nutzt oder kennt jemand eine praktikable Methode, Hotkeys in Unity selbst einzurichten? 
<mrkramps> ghostmag, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Tastenk%C3%BCrzel/
<mrkramps> ich denke zumindest, der dialog sollte unter Unity auch vorhanden sein
<lam0r> jemand ein wenig ahnung von irssi ? in deren channel bekomme ich leider keine auskunft :P
<mrkramps> lam0r, konkrete frage
<ghostmag> mrkramps: Awsome, danke dir (: kann ich auch zwei Befehle auf einmal eingeben? Funktioniert wahrscheinlich nicht einfach mit ","?
<mrkramps> ghostmag, ggf. aber mit && zwischen den befehlen
<lam0r> habe probleme meine nicknames als right aligned zu bekommen
<lam0r> habe auch schon das script nm2 versucht
<lam0r> bin auch danach gegangen 
<ghostmag> mrkramps, "Leertaste && Leertaste"?
<lam0r> https://irssi.org/documentation/tips/
<lam0r> aber keine änderung in sicht :( 
<mrkramps> oO
<mrkramps> ich sehe da gerade nichts in dem abschnitt, dass mit "rechtsbündig" zu tun haben könnte
<mrkramps> also in der konfiguration jetzt
<lam0r> right aligned nicks
<lam0r> third topic
<mrkramps> lam0r, ja … aber für mich erschliesßt sich aus "/format own_msg {ownmsgnick $2 {ownnick $[-9]0}}$1" nicht, wie das die position beeinflussen soll
<k1l_> lam0r: ich glaube ich hab das in nickcolor direkt mit drin
<k1l_> lam0r: sollte dann sowas hier sein: http://www.antonfagerberg.com/images/tutorials/irssi3.png
<lam0r> hm
<lam0r> das habe ich auch drin
<lam0r> also color_expando
<lam0r> ja genau so soll es aussehen
<k1l_> ahnee, nm.pl hab ich auch. 
<lam0r> die einser oder 2er version ? :) 
<ghostmag> && funktioniert leider nicht. Geht nicht oder ist was an meiner Eingabe falsch "xrandr --auto&&xrandr --output HDMI-0 --right-of DVI-1"
<k1l_> die alten. mein setup ist schon was älter
<ghostmag> habe auch mit Leertaste versucht
<lam0r> hm aber normal müsste das ja mit beiden gehen
<lam0r> mom ich installiers mal eben
<lam0r> hm
<lam0r> jetzt seh ich garnix mehr xD
<lam0r> also nicht mehr meinen nickname :P
<ppq> ghostmag, genau den befehl nutze ich am notebook auch immer, nur halt mit anderen bezeichnern. läuft.
<ppq> also, auch erst mit --auto && das andere
<ppq> geht es, wenn du den befehl manuell absetzt?
<ghostmag> Teste eben
<ppq> wenn ja, pack ihn in ein script und führ per hotkey das skript aus
<ghostmag> Yes, works 8|
<ghostmag> Wie füge ich ein Skript bei den Hotkeys ein?
<ppq> pfad zum skript
<ghostmag> Habe nur die Auswahl "Name" und "Befehl". Kann wahrscheinlich einen Befehl so einrichten, dass der
<ppq> und es muss ausführbar sein
<ghostmag> ah, ukay :D
<lam0r> hm
<ppq> ghostmag, wenn du es in einem verzeichnis speicherst, das in deinem $PATH ist (echo $PATH), reicht es auch, den dateinamen einzugeben. ich nehme für sowas immer /usr/local/bin/
<lam0r> glaube das klappt net
<lam0r> kurz restart
<ghostmag> ppq: Also zum Beispiel Dokumente -> Skritpte unter "Blub" gespeichert, dann einfach "blub" unter Befehl angeben?
<lam0r> re
<ppq> ghostmag, nein.
<ppq> das geht, wie gesagt, nur, wenn das verzeichnis in $PATH ist
<ppq> ansonsten musst du den vollen pfad angeben
<ghostmag> Verstehe. Was bedeutet, es muss ausführbar sein?
<ghostmag> .txt-Datei geht nicht?
<ppq> chmod a+x /pfad/zum/script
<ppq> die dateiendung ist ganz egal
<ppq> skript.hans geht auch
<ppq> oder virus.exe
<ppq> ghostmag, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte/
<ppq> ausführbarkeit ist eins der rechte
<ghostmag> ppq: "chmod a+x /home/ghost/Dokumente/Skripte/HDMI an und rechts"
<ghostmag> Das würde theoretisch gehen? Oder verstehe ich das "chmod a+x" falsch?
<mrkramps> lam0r, nm oder nm2 sind nicht kompatibel mit nickcolor
<ppq> im prinzip richtig. aber wenn du leerzeichen im dateinamen hast, muss der pfad in anführungszeichen.
<ppq> ghostmag, aber generell sind leerzeichen im dateinamen eher pfui, besonders bei ausführbaren dingen
<ghostmag> Kann ich "_" verwenden?
<ppq> ja
<ppq> das kommt daher, dass das leerzeichen bei linux shell-skripten als trennzeichen für aufrufparameter dient
<ppq> und bei den meisten CLI programmen auch
<ghostmag> Ukay, ich versuche mal, die Datei ausführbar zu machen
<ghostmag> Nice, einfach Haken bei "als Programm ausführen", Easy
<ppq> klickibunti geht das auch, ja
<ppq> chmod ist aber schneller ;)
<mrkramps> eins nach dem andere, ppq ^^
<ppq> hey, das sind grundlagen :)
<ppq> die muss man draufhaben
<mrkramps> auch wieder wahr, siehe https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chmod/
<ghostmag> fühle mich schon so, als hätte ich in der letzten Woche mehr gelernt als in einem Jahr Schule :D
<ghostmag> Warum kann man im Terminal nicht per Strg + C kopieren? Und was bedeutet das Zeichen, was dann kommt?
<mrkramps> ghostmag, strg + c bricht den laufenden befehl ab
<mrkramps> siehe https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Terminal/#Tastenkombinationen
<ghostmag> Das erklärt einige Fehlinstallationen am Anfang
<ghostmag> :D
<mrkramps> 'strg + shift + c' und 'strg + shift + v' ist, was du suchst
<ghostmag> mrkramps: Perfekt, danke
<ghostmag> "chmod a+x /home/ghost/Dokumente/Skripte/"HDMI_an_und_rechts""
<tokam> Kann ich mit einem Konsolen Befehl alle Distupgrades von 12.10 auf 16.10 installieren
<tokam> ohne einzugreifen?
<ppq> ich mach das mit der maus markieren reicht zum kopieren, mittlere maustaste zum einfügen. kann man auch parallel/unabhängig zur anderen strg+c/v zwischenablage verwenden
<k1l_> tokam: nein
<ghostmag> wird noch nicht ausgeführt der Befehl
<ppq> tokam, nein
<ghostmag> Wo liegt mein Fehler?
<mrkramps> ppq, das geht aber nicht auf der virtuellen konsole!!!11 :P
<k1l_> tokam: was ist "lsb_release -d" genau bei dir?
<tokam> Schade
<tokam> bei meiner Mutter gerade 12.4
<tokam> 11.10 sorry
<k1l_> von 12.04 kannste per LTS upgrade auf 14.04 gehen. 
<mrkramps> tokam, neu installieren
<ppq> ghostmag, wenn anführungszeichen, dann um den ganzen pfad. nicht um den dateinamen. aber da du jetzt _ drin hast, brauchst du gar keine "" mehr.
<tokam> wie das?
<tokam> mrkramps: ich habe keinen physischen zugriff auf den rechner
<k1l_> ohje. das ist schon seit jahren tot. da musste erstmal von 11.10 auf 12.04 per EOLupgrade
<ghostmag> ah, habe die vergessen zu löschen *test
<mrkramps> tokam, dann verschaff dir welchen. von 11.10 kriegste das nicht mehr mit upgrade hin
<k1l_> tokam: dann mach klar, dass dort nur LTS versionen laufen.
<tokam> wo?
<ppq> mrkramps, naja, man könnte auf 12.04 gehen, dann auf 14.04
<tokam> also wird von 12.04 automatisch gesprungen auf 14.04?
<tokam> 12.04 installation läuft gerade
<k1l_> tokam: LTS haben 5 jahre support. alle anderen haben jetzt nur noch 9 monate. das heisst du musst alle 6 monate updaten. also nur noch LTS nutzen
<ghostmag> "chmod a+x /home/ghost/Dokumente/Skripte/HDMI_an_und_rechts" macht nichts
<tokam> k1l_: also kommt man nicht weiter als die LTS Versionen?
<k1l_> tokam: nicht automatisch. wenn der release-prompt auf LTS steht, dann kannst du zu 14.04 updaten
<ppq> ghostmag, keine rückmeldung = alles ok.
<tokam> k1l_: ich update doch über die old-releases server
<ppq> ghostmag, mit diesem befehl prüfst du die rechte:    ls -l /home/ghost/Dokumente/Skripte/HDMI_an_und_rechts
<ghostmag> ppq: chmod: Zugriff auf »/home/ghost/Dokumente/Skripte/HDMI_an_und_rechts“ nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<ghostmag> Bei einfacher Eingabe
<k1l_> tokam: du kannst entweder die 3 nicht-LTS überspringen mit dem LTS upgrade. oder du musst jeden release mitnehmen. von einem nicht-LTS musst du immer zum nächsten LTS alle releases mitnehmen
<ghostmag> Liegt wohl an falschem Pfad, schaue nochmal nach
<ppq> ghostmag, wahrscheinlich, ja. und: groß-/kleinschreibung beachten!
<ghostmag> Bei der Datei steht "Ort: /home/ghost/Dokumente/Skripte" da habe ich einfach / und den Dateinamen drangehängt
<ghostmag> also: "/home/ghost/Dokumente/Skripte/HDMI_an _und_rechts"
<ppq> zwischen an und _ ist ein leerzeichen
<ghostmag> oO
<ghostmag> ppq: Augen wie ein Adler
<ppq> deshalb nimmt man eigentlich nur ein wort als dateiname bei ausführbaren sachen :)
<tokam> alle ubuntu systeme die ich betreibe sind von uralten cds gekommen
<tokam> 10.04 oder so :D
<k1l_> tokam: könntest dir ne menge stress sparen wenn du dir mal ne 14.04 iso zulegst
<ghostmag> Ukay, er findet jetzt das Verzeichnis bei "chmod a+x /home/ghost/Dokumente/Skripte/HDMI_an_und_rechts"
<ghostmag> Passiert aber nichts
<ghostmag> Checke nochmal das Skript
<ghostmag> In Zukunft nur noch ein Wort bei Skripten, ist gemerkt :D
<ppq> "Passiert aber nichts" ist nicht hilfreich
<mrkramps> ghostmag, was genau versuchst du mit chmod da jetzt noch zu erreichen?
<mrkramps> das skript ist doch bereits ausführbar, oder?
<ppq> kommt einfach keine rückmeldung? dann ist alles gut
<tokam> komme ich von der 14 er version auf die 16.10?
<mrkramps> und eine rückmeldung gibt der befehl nur bei fehlern
<ppq> tokam, 16.10 gibt es nicht. nochtmal 16.04
<ppq> *nichtmal
<ghostmag> mrkramps: Dachte, das chmod a+x führt die Datei aus. Wenn ich nur den Pfad ins Terminal angebe, wird die Datei schon ausgeführt?
<tokam> 15.10 dann
<mrkramps> ghostmag, das führt die datei nicht aus, sondern macht sie ausführbar
<ppq> tokam, kannst du - du musst dann aber jede einzelne non-LTS version zwischen 14.04 und 15.10 mitnehmen, wie k1l_ schon sagte
<ghostmag> Ah, verstehe :D klappt jetzt
<ppq> tokam, neu installieren macht mehr sinn. entweder 14.04 (LTS) oder direkt 15.10 (kein LTS, aber 16.04 wird LTS sein)
<k1l_> tokam: wenn du eh installierst. dann zieh dir ein 15.10 iso und installiert das direkt. alles andere macht keinen sinn
<ghostmag> Wuhu, vielen Dank mrkramps und ppq (: läuft wundervoll
<ghostmag> Letzte Frage: Habe die Tastenkombinationen Strg + N und Strg + M genommen. Habt ihr einen Tipp, wie man sich sicher sein kann, Kombinationen zu nehmen, die selten irgendwo Verwendung finden?
<ghostmag> Wenn Chrome zum Beispiel was macht bei Strg + N wäre das ja blöd, wenn gleichzeitig mein Skript ausgeführt wird
<mrkramps> ghostmag, mit strg + n wird dir genau das passieren =D
<ghostmag> Irgendwelche üblichen Kombinationen für individuelle Hotkeys?
<ghostmag> mrkramps: Jah, hatte das irgendwie gefühlt :>
<mrkramps> ghostmag, mal als beispiel sind die tasten "Rollen" und "Pause" eigentlich immer frei
<mrkramps> bei der "windows"-taste überschneidet sich das gerne mit der desktopumgebung
<ghostmag> Strg + Rollen/Pause?
<ghostmag> Strg + Bild oben/Bild unten wäre cool
<ghostmag> Weiß aber nicht, zu was die "Bild"-Tasten nutzen
<ppq> nimm irgendeine der F-tasten
<ppq> aber guck auch da, ob der brauser was nutzt
<mrkramps> also ich benutze derzeit pause für menü und rollen für terminal
<mrkramps> ohne strg oder alt
<ppq> guake hab ich auf F12
<ghostmag> Chrome nutzt F12 und 11
<ghostmag> Ich schaue mal, was sich kombinieren lässt
<ghostmag> Habe mehr Spaß Sachen einzurichten als die zu nutzen :D egal, teste das jetzt in Ruhe aus mit Better Call Saul. Danke mrkramps & ppq. Wart eine große Hilfe
<mrkramps> ghostmag, dann bis morgen =P
#ubuntu-de 2016-03-19
<wobelingers> hir wirt mehr getipselt wie in den anderen chandels 
<wobelingers> das sage ich euch in dem englischen ist am meisten los gerade 
<wobelingers> habe ich gerade geschaut 
<wobelingers> ok ist ja auch schon fast 2 uhr 
<wobelingers> ich werde jetzt dann gleich mal wieder in mein bett gehen bis dann cu later 
<stevieh> mein 14.04er server hat eben beim neubooten das ethernet device von eth0 auf p4p1 umbenannt. Ist da gerade etwas passiert in der Richtung?
<stevieh> urgs hat das was mit "biosdevname" zu tun?
<stevieh> schräg
<stevieh> hab jetzt mal p4p1 stat eth0 eingetragen, aber wundert mich echt, warum das _jetzt_ plötzlich anders ist
<dadrc> stevieh, das ist dieses reliable interface names
<dadrc> warum das auf einmal greift, keine ahnung
<stevieh> dadrc: das wundert mich total. Kann evtl. sein, dass ich da was im Bios von UEFI auf legacy gestellt hab.
<hinnerk> Hi. I verwende ubuntu 15.10 auf meinen läppi, ziemliche standard installation. Java version ist 1.7.0.95. Leider kann ich jnlp's nicht ausführen, javaws scheint nicht vorhanen zu sein.  Was tun?
<hinnerk> ich dachte, das wäre ein standard bestandteil der java intallation
<stevieh> ich hab javaws, aber ich hab auch Oraxle Java 8 installiert
<hinnerk> ok, habe das paket dientifiziert, das ich noch brauchte: icedtex-netx
<twendyandy> Hallo, ich fange einfach direkt an. Ich habe Lubuntu installiert und möchte den PCMAN Dateiermanager durch Thunar ersetzen. Das Problem ist, wenn Thunar nicht offen ist bindet er mir den USB Stick nicht ein.
<getrekt> Hey, ich hab ne Frage bezüg. der Ubuntu Installation (nicht !meta'n pls), unzwar kapier ich das nicht ganz mit Partitionierung
<getrekt> Da ist die Option Ubuntu zu löschen und neuzuinstallation (ist wegen ein paar Installationen vorher, die aber auch fehlgeschlagen ist)
<getrekt> Wenn ich das Starte sagt er aber das er nicht genug platz hat  und öffnet Partitionsmanager der vollkommen leer ist (Bootloader ist auch leer)
<stevieh> das ist aber komisch
<stevieh> fragt er dich nicht, ob er neue partitionen anlegen soll?
<hinnerk> ein frage bei der ich mir selbst etwas dämlich vorkomme: 'mv sourcefile destfile' sollte doch sourcefile in destfile umbenennen? Lt. man muss das gehen. Aber mv beschwert sich, das destfile kein directory sei... ich verwende keinerlei optionen.
<hinnerk> ah... leerzeichen im pfad...
<hinnerk> ziehe frage zurück
<getrekt> hey, sorry bin offline gewesen
<getrekt> Also ich hab grad probleme mit der Partitionierung, bei der Installation sagt er das ich nicht genug platz hab
<stevieh> und du lässt den installer die ganze festplatte übernehmen?
<nagetier> getrekt, eine Möglichkeit, die es etwas übersichtlicher machen würde, starte ein Live-Medium, entferne die vorherigen Versuche (mit fdisk zB.) und führe den Installer neu aus
<hinnerk> Skript Frage: Sieht die folgende Zeile aus, als ob sie anfällig sein könnte für Leerzeichen in Dateinamen oder Pfaden?
<hinnerk>  			tesseract "${tmp}/up_${f%%.*}_${i}.pbm" "${tmp}/${pdf}" "${tesso}" &
<hinnerk> gleich frage für die folgende zeile:
<hinnerk> mv "${tmp}/${out}_0.pdf" "${wrk}"
<hinnerk> die erste liefert irgendwie wechselhafte ergebnisse. 
<hinnerk> ${tesso} enthält optionen, und die letzt wird anscheinend öfter ignoriert. vermutlich wg. leerzeichen in den pfaden davor? ist meine einzige idee im moment
<stevieh> probiers doch aus? Das nennt man testen. Erzeuge verschiedene Versionen von eingaben und teste es.
<getrekt> ich hab übrigens auch nen Thread gemacht : https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ubuntu-live-cd-erstellen-2/
<jokrebel> getrekt: ganz schön lang. Müssen wir das jetzt komplett durchlesen, um rauszufinden was Du willst und was nicht klappt?
<stevieh> getrekt: mach am besten mal ein foto deiner festplattenbelegung
<jokrebel> ein Screenshot von GParted oder ein NoPaste aus ner Terminalausgabe täten es zur Not auch. 
<jokrebel> getrekt: wenn Du aber gar nicht reagierst wird Dir auch keiner helfen können.
<getrekt> In meinem Thread hab ich die Partitionierung
<getrekt> da ist alles
<stevieh> na, dann mach doch mal in deinem Thread weiter.
<jokrebel> getrekt: DU brauchst was. Da jetzt zu erwarten, alle hier lesen komplette 3 Seiten Forenthread durch ist ... nun wie sag ich es nur...
<nagetier> Während der Installation mit der mini.iso werde ich nach dem mirror gefragt, dort hatte ich per "https" gewählt, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors gibt aber keine https server an. Ist das Protokoll an der Stelle somit unnötig und ich wähle http?
<k1l> ja
<k1l> die pakete sind eh signiert.
<nagetier> etwas verwirrend :)
<nagetier> aber ok, danke
<ihmSelbst> Tag zusammen
<ihmSelbst> kann mir jemand vielleicht helfen? Ich habe vsftpd installiert, kann mich auch mit dem Benutzer "ftp" verbinden, möchte aber Zugriff auf /var/www haben. Kann zwar mit mount auch den Order mounten, jedoch habe ich dann immernoch keine Schreibrechte... /var/www hat als Besitzer www-data, wie schaffe ich es jetzt mit dem ftp-User zugriff darauf zu erlauben?
<perz> kannmir wer sagen ob in ubuntu 15.10 der inetd noch verwendet wird
<tokam> hi, beim update von ubuntu 14.04 auf 15.10 hat sich der pc aufgehangen.
<tokam> internet war weg, und die tastatur und maus haben nicht mehr reagiert 
<tokam> während der gvfs deamon eingerichtet wurde
<tokam> das blieb so für 5 minuten.
<tokam> ich habe dann den pc über den reset button mit dem vorletzten kernel neu gestartet
<tokam> nun funktioniert die internetverbindung über das lan kabel nicht mehr.
<tokam> ich habe den network manager schon neu gestartet 
<nagetier> tokam, du hattest die zwischenschritte mitgenommen? .. muss ja, vermute ich
<tokam> was kann ich noch tun?
<tokam> welche zwischenschritte
<tokam> also ich habe mit disupgrade -d geupdated
<nagetier> 14.04 -> 14.10 -> 15.04 .. das lief alles durch?
<tokam> angeblich laut der person die da vor ort soll es nun 15.10 gewesen sein, aber eventuell hat sie sich auch verlesen.
<tokam> wie kann man das noch gleich abrufen moment...
<nagetier> das ist das übliche vorgehen
<tokam> 16.04 ist es
<tokam> verwunderlicherweise 
<nagetier> kontrolliere mal ob du bei 15.10 bist
<tokam> bei cat /etc/lsb-release
<tokam> von 14.04 LTS
<k1l> tokam: lass mich raten: -d zum updaten genutzt?
<tokam> ja
<k1l> m(
<nagetier> ..
<tokam> habe ich so gegoogelt 
<k1l> m( m(
<tokam> weil bei apt-get disupgrade nichts angeboten wurde
<nagetier> tokam, warum?
<k1l> hab ich die tage nicht mehrmals erklärt was da genau zu tun ist?
<tokam> ich hatte gegoogelt nach: upgrade ubuntu 14.04 to 15.10 und dann wurde dieser befehl angezeigt
<nagetier> will sagen, warum -d
<k1l> das macht mich echt fassungslos. ich schreib mir hier die finger wund und dann wird trotzdem mit vorsatz das system zerbügelt
<tokam> weil es da so stand.
<tokam> ich wusste nicht was ich tue. es stand in dem beitrag ich müsste step by step updaten und dann dieser befehl
<tokam> apt-get distupgrade hat keine upgrades angeboten
<nagetier> und es stand das sicherlich.. "dein risiko"
<k1l> tokam: -d bringt einen immer auf die nächste developer version. also hast du jetzt eine 16.04  und das upgrade ging zudem noch in die hose. herzlichen glückwunsch beim neuinstall
<tokam> habe ich nicht gelesen.
<nagetier> tokam, oder ähnlich, natürlich
<tokam> kann ich irgendwie den internet zugang wieder herstellen?
<tokam> ich habe ja nun den alten kernel erfolgreich gebootet
<k1l> du bist sicher schneller mit einem neuinstall
<tokam> ich probiere mal apt-get upgrade mit den bereits herunter geladenen paketen
<tokam> ich habe keinen phyischen zugriff auf das system
<tokam> und da sitzt ein DAO vor dem ich shell befehle durchgebe per telefon
<tokam> ich muss per teamviewer drauf
<k1l> 14.04 zu 16.04 heisst auch umstellung auf systemd und co. und da das upgrade nicht ordentlich durchgelaufen ist ist das sicher eine freude das nun per um die ecke zu supporten.
<nagetier> tokam, sichere deine Daten, setze neu auf
<tokam> da ist keine cd vor ort
<tokam> also /etc/network-manager restart wird noch ausgeführt
<tokam> k1l: ärgerlich, dass apt-get upgrade auf der LTS kein Update angeboten hat
<k1l> tokam: du redest nur stuss
<tokam> kann sein :D 
<tokam> ich meinte auch 
<tokam> apt-get distupgrade
<k1l> auch stuss
<tokam> wie hättest du geupgraded? 
<k1l> du hast 0 ahnung. lass die finger von den systemen von anderen leuten. komm erstmal mit deinem klar
<tokam> ich habe mehr ahnung als meine mutter
<k1l> tokam: ein ubuntu system aktualisiert man nicht mit apt-get zu einem neuen ubuntu release
<tokam> wie dann?
<tokam> über die gui wurde auch nichts angeboten
<k1l> entweder mit "do-release-upgrade" oder mit gui "update-manager"
<k1l> tokam: warum da nichts angeboten wurde habe ich dir erklärt gehabt
<k1l> nur weil es dir scheiß egal war wurde drauf losgefummelt
<tokam> ich wusste nicht ob es für die supportete LTS etwas gibt
<tokam> nein mir ist es natürlich nicht egal. Fehler passieren halt
<k1l> von 14.04 gibt es aktuell KEIN direktes upgrade zu einer anderen version
<k1l> weil 14.10 und 15.04 tot sind. und das neue LTS 16.04 noch nicht fertig ist.
<tokam> ich hätte die sources.list anpassen müssen
<tokam> und auf die archive. ubuntu server wechseln müssen
<tokam> und dann version für version updaten müssen
<tokam> vermute ich mal ;)
<tokam> oder?
<k1l> ja. du hättest erst auf 14.10, dann auf 15.04 dann auf 15.10 updaten müssen
<tokam> das wollte ich 
<tokam> wie hätte ich das upgrade auf 14.10 angestoßen?
<tokam> das war doch der plan eigentlich
<tokam> do-release-upgrade ?
<tokam> warum mache ich das nicht über apt-get dist-upgrade?
<k1l> historische quellen eingeben. dann den release prompt auf normal stellen, dann do-release-upgrade
<tokam> ok habe mir die man page durchgelesen von apt-get 
<k1l> das hat mit apt-get nichts zu run
<tokam> also gebe ich dist-upgrade ohne -d dazu ein?
<k1l> sagmal
<k1l> bist du so dämlich?
<k1l> [00:53:17] <k1l> das hat mit apt-get nichts zu run
<tokam> dpkg --configure rechnet gerade alles durch.
<k1l> do-release-upgrade ist ein anderes programm als apt-get
<tokam> das meinte ich 
<tokam> damit oder mit update-manager update ich?
<k1l> du schwurbelst hier rum und vermischt alles und am ende haben andere keine laufenden system. super
<tokam> ich kümmere mich ja jetzt auch darum es wieder zum laufen zu bekommen
<tokam> ich probiere mit dpkg --configure und apt das komplett heruntergeladene upgrade zu installieren
#ubuntu-de 2016-03-20
<tokam> k1l: also nochmal. ich habe gestern aufgepasst und das war ein fehler von mir. ich wusste nicht, dass ich auf 16.04 direkt gehe
<k1l> weil da draussen die ganzen idioten sind, die einfach sagen: hier nimm den -d switch, damit hat es bei mir geklappt.  
<tokam> immerhin habe jetzt ich nicht mehr die komplette schuld :D 
<tokam> das finde ich gut!
<k1l> neee. du bist admin. du bist 100% shculd
<tokam> ok
<tokam> bin drauf auf dem system
<tokam> dkpg --configure und apt-get auto-remove haben es gerettet
<tokam> aber es ist noch einiges kaput die maximale auflösung beträgt 640:480 
<tokam> 4.4.0-14-generic läuft da nun
<tokam> das ist viel zu neu
<k1l> das ist der 16.04 kernel
<k1l> 16.04 ist wie gesagt noch nicht fertig. das wird erst ende april veröffentlicht
<eTeddy> ich habe cups so konfiguriert, dass ein postprocessing-skript gestartet wird, welches die gedruckte PDF an Thunderbird als neue Mail übergibt (thunderbird -compose "attachment='file://$1'). Das klappt aber nur, wenn Thunderbird bereits gestartet ist, dann macht er das Compose-Fenster auf - ansonsten nicht - hat jemand nen Tip für mich?
<eTeddy> aus der Shell heraus klappt "thunderbird -compose"
<eTeddy> jemand ne Idee?
<tokam> k1l: ich werde einen altern 15.10 kernel installieren
<tokam> k1l: und den 16.04 kernel wieder deinstallieren.
<k1l> tokam: nein
<k1l> tokam: warum sollte man sowas machen?
<tokam> ok. weil die grafikkarte nicht richtig unterstützt wird und ich persönlich mit aktuelleren kernels schon problematische erfahrungen hatte
<k1l> welche graka ist das?
<tokam> ich hatte mal einen 4.2.0-31 installiert und da wurde bei mir das hochtakten der cpu nicht mehr unterstützt
<tokam> http://pastebin.com/XFUwYvlD
<tokam> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G96 [GeForce 9500 GT] (rev a1)
<eTeddy> anscheinend hat 2009 schon mal jemand das Problem gehabt, was ich auch habe (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1275505) - kennt jemand dafür ne Lösung?
<tokam> es wird nur eine minimale auflösung angeboten. was sollte ich installieren oder tun?
<k1l> also uralte karte. dann hat nvidia die aus dem support rausgeschmissen?
<tokam> es gibt solche nvidia pakete sind das treiber? 
<k1l> ja
<k1l> schau halt im wiki nach. da ist es erklärt
<tokam> vielen dank. gute nacht
<dreamon> Guten Morgen. Hab von 14.04 auf 16.04 vor paar monate geupdatet. Jedoch macht mir 16.04 noch jede Menge Porbleme. Frage: Habe / und /home auf eigenen Partitionen. Wenn ich jetzt zurückrudern will. Reicht es dann wenn ich nur / Neuinstalliere oder Backup zurückspiele oder müssen beide Partitionen zurück?
<Frickelpit> nur / reicht
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Hat sich auf der /home nicht auch etwas an den configs? geändert?
<Frickelpit> dreamon: nicht das ich wüsste und selbst wenn, da kann nichts kaputt gehen
<dreamon> Einige Programme hab ich seither bestimmt aufgespielt. 
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Ah gut zu wissen. Dann wirds vielleicht auch schlauer sein, komplett neu zu installieren. 
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Danke
<Frickelpit> np
<dreamon> Hab einige Raspberrys am Laufen die ich mit ssh connecte. Jemand eine Idee wie man die einfacher auseinsander hält und auch einfacher Verbindet, als es im Terminal immer manuell einzugeben?
<Frickelpit> leg ne config datei für ssh an
<dreamon> Ah gute Idee. Dann könnte ich das Terminalfenster vielleicht unterschiedlich farbig machen. Zur besseren Unterscheidung.
<_moep_> du kannst dir auch einfach nen screen aufmachen
<dreamon> _moep_, Screen? Du meinst den hier? → https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Screen/
<jokrebel> dreamon: Im Gnome-Terminal kann man Profile anlegen und da dann jedes einzelne individuell konfigurieren (zB. Hintergrundfarbe ect.)
<_moep_> dreamon: ja
<dreamon> _moep_, Ein super Programm für Remote Sessions.. Genial. Übersichtlich ist es nicht wirklich. Verliere ständig den Überblick.
<_moep_> doch ist es
<_moep_> du nimmst ne screenrc (wenn du willst kann ich dir meine auch noch geben)
<_moep_> und erstellst ne unter screerc z.b. .screen-bla
<_moep_> und da haust du sowas rein: https://paste.debian.net/hidden/fd8da448/
<sdx23> wenn man mag sogar die ssh-commands, die beim screen starten ausgeführt werden sollen
<_moep_> ja da muss man nur exec ssh bla rein schreiben
<jokrebel> könnte tmux das auch?
<dreamon> _moep_, Hab ich angelegt. (.screenrc) → hab bisher immer nur mit (screen -rx pi) auf eine laufende Session zugegriffen
<dreamon> Wie gehts da weiter.? STRG+A+Space?
<dreamon> Oder muß ich screen anderst aufrufen?
<dreamon> sdx23, Die ssh-commands in die .screenrc rein?
<dreamon> jokrebel, Terminator kann man auch sehr gut konfigurieren. Sogar selbst definierte commands mit der Maus auslösen. tiling kann der auch. Aber das jedesmal einzurichten ist etwas lästig
<dreamon> _moep_, Ich werds noch austesten. merkwürdigerweise eröffnet er bei mir 47Sessions mit diesen namen die in der .screenrc eingetragen sind. das wiederholt sich bis 47 hoch.. egal.
<dreamon> Ich spiel jetzt 14.04 auf und teste es später nochmal.
<dreamon> Cool → https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=55618
<dreamon> Das sind super .screenrc configs dabei.. ;) Danke Leute
<Jasmin-Marie> Hallo! Ich hab da mal ne Frage: Ich bin Ubuntu Anfängerin (Eigenltich komplette Linux Anfängerin) und würde gerne wissen welche Version ich nehmen soll. Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS oder Ubuntu 15.10?
<bekks> Jasmin-Marie: Wenn du so fragst - 14.04.4 LTS :)
<Frickelpit> Jasmin-Marie: 15.10 ist halt neuerer, hat allerdings nur 9 Monate support.
<bekks> Und im April kommt schon 16.04
<Jasmin-Marie> Bedeutet LTS etwa ewiger Support?
<Frickelpit> mit 15.10 erstmal warm werden und im April das Update auf 16.04, das ist wieder eine LTS.
<bekks> LTS bedeutet 5 Jahre Support.
<bekks> Long Term Supprt :)
<Frickelpit> Jasmin-Marie: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unterschiede_LTS_und_normale_Version/
<bekks> Ich würde 14.04.4 nehmen und dann irgendwann bis 2019 mal auf 16.04 updaten :)
<Jasmin-Marie> Frickelpit: So ist das. Danke schön vor den Link.
<Frickelpit> Jasmin-Marie: np, generell findest du in dem wiki alles wissenswerte für den anfang
<Jasmin-Marie> Frickelpit: Ist dass, das Wiki?  https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Startseite/
<Frickelpit> genau
<Jasmin-Marie> ok! Dann lese ich mir das mal durch. Vielen Dank schonmal
<tokam> Hallo ich bekomme auf dem besagten PC unter Ubuntu 16.04 die Meldung "virtualbox kernel is not running" beim Anmelden. Ich habe schon /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup und vboxadd setup probiert und apt-get install virtualboox (und die ganzen subpakete)
<tokam> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox/Installation/
<tokam> so wie es hier steht
<tokam> was kann ich noch tun? ich lade nun mal einen alten kernel beim starten
<bekks> Entweder wartest du auf eine Antwort oder du lädst einen alten Kernel.
<bekks> Ich würde alle virtualbox-Pakete runterschmeissen und dieser Anleitung folgen: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<Frickelpit> bekks: warten ist gut :D
<stevieh> und 16.04 ist doch noch gar nicht verfügbar?
<bekks> Richtig.
<bekks> :)
<k1l_> hintergrund: da wurde von einem 14.04 mit -d au 16.04 geupdated und das updates ist schief gegangen
<stevieh> manchmal muss ich das alles nicht kapieren. Da sagen die Leute, sie wollen nur LTS - aus welchem esoterischen Grund auch immer - gieren aber dann auf die nächste LTS wie die Kinder an Weihnachten... anstatt sich ganz vernünftig zu verhalten und die erst mal 1-2 Monate abhängen zu lassen.
<k1l_> das LTS upgrade wird eh erst beim 16.04.1 release im juli freigeschaltet
<stevieh> ah. Das ist eine schlaue Massnahme.
<tokam> es war ein fehler.
<stevieh> der 16.04 update?
<tokam> ja ich wollte eigentlich auf 14.10 
<tokam> habe mich vertippt
<stevieh> jaja :-)
<bekks> Wieso will man 14.10 - was EOL ist - wenn man 14.04 hat?
<stevieh> dann kannste ja den Backup wieder einspielen ;-)
<k1l_> tokam: lass auf der kiste mal "sudo apt update&& sudo apt full-upgrade && sudo apt install linux-generic" laufen
<tokam> ok
<stevieh> weil mann damit auf 15.04 und 15.10 kommt?
<bekks> 15.04 ist ebenfalls EOL :)
<bekks> Die Neuinstallation von 15.10 ist dreimal schneller :)
<stevieh> das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. 
<k1l_> das ganze läuft noch via remotedesktop
<tokam> der rechner ist gerade scheinbar offline. warum auch immer.
<tokam> scheinbar nach der virtualbox installation 
<tokam> oder wegen dem alten kernel
<bekks> Wohl wegen dem alten Kernel - vorher war er ja onlien.
<bekks> *online
<tokam> ich teste nochmal mit dem aktuellsten kernel. 
<tokam> ich habe den 2. neusten gestartet im grub 
<k1l_> ich weiß immernoch nicht warum du das desaster noch größere machen willst in dem du da alte kernel bootest?
<tokam> k1l_: wegen es vbox fehlers.
<bekks> Ich will das auch nicht wissen :D
<k1l_> tokam: wenn du eh alles kaputt machen willst und nicht darauf hörst was man dir sagt, dann frag doch gar nicht mehr
<bekks> tokam: Die Lösung nannte ich Dir. Aber teste du ruhig weiter sinnlos herum.
<tokam> ich mache doch nun das full-upgrade
<tokam> ich setze diese lösungen nun um
<tokam> nachdem ich sie gehört habe
<bekks> Welche Lösung nannte ich Dir denn?
<tokam> (13:12:30) bekks: Entweder wartest du auf eine Antwort oder du lädst einen alten Kernel.
<tokam> (13:13:05) bekks: Ich würde alle virtualbox-Pakete runterschmeissen und dieser Anleitung folgen: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<bekks> Und warum bootest du dann sinnfrei alte Kernel?
<tokam> das habe ich bevor du das geschrieben hast gemacht
<bekks> Dann frag halt einfach nicht mehr, wenn du eh irgendwas tust.
<tokam> so ist wieder online auf dem neuen kernel
<passt> hallo allerseits
<passt> ich versuche gerade ein altes notebook (celereon m) per PXE Boot zu installieren. Während des S 
<passt> Während des Installationsschritt 'Installer-Komponenten herunterladen' kommt es zum Fehler Datei-Download fehlgeschlagen.
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu nutzt Du?
<passt> Das Wechseln auf einen anderen Spiegelserver hilft dann auch nicht.
<passt> Ich will Ubuntu 14.04 installieren (it forcepae)
<passt> (mit forcepae)
<bekks> Und als ganzer Satz heisst dieses forcepae was?
<passt> Das ab 14.04 CPUs, die kein PAE können, nicht mehr unterstützt werden. Was beim Alter dieser CPU auch der Fall wäre, aber diese CPU dann doch diese Option versteckt unterstützt.
<passt> Ich woltle den Fragen vorgreifen, dass die Installation wg fehlender PAE Fähigkeit scheitern könnte.
<bekks> Also setzt du forcepae=0 ?
<passt> Ich trage die Option "forcepae -- forcepae" im Installationsmenü ein - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<passt> Ich denke aber nicht, dass das hier das Problem ist. Die Installation bricht dann bereits ganz am Anfang ab, wenn dieser Parameter fehlt.  (Das war nur als Hinweis gedacht, falls jemandenen sofort das PAE Problem dazu einfällt.)
<bekks> Und schlägt der Download vom TFTP Server fehl oder schlägt der Download aus dem Repo fehl?
<passt> Vom Repo schlägst fehl. Es ist der Schritt "Installer-Komponenten herunterladen"
<bekks> Dann prüf mal das Netzwerksetup, wenn du per PXE installierst.
<passt> ip addr show zeigt mir die richtige ip adresse und ein ping auf den router funktioniert auch problemlos.
<bekks> Und wie stehts mit DNS?
<hinnerk> hi. Keine direkte Ubuntufrage, aber vielleicht krieg ich ja trotzdem eine Anwort :):
<bekks> Eher nicht.
<bekks> Dafür gibt es #ubuntu-de-offtopic.
<hinnerk> Ich habe ein Bash Skript, das aus Metadaten Daten rausfischen soll. Insbesondere soll es Daten der Form YYYY:MM:DD erkennen.
<hinnerk> Der folgende reguläre Ausdruck klappt aber nicht: ".*([[:digit:]]\{4\}):([[:digit:]]\{2\}):([[:digit:]]\{2\}).*"
<passt> cat /etc/resolv.conf zeigt mir den richtigen DNS server, aber ping www.google.de zeigt Segmentation fault 
<bekks> passt: Dann ist das wohl massiv was kaputt in deiner Umgebung.
<stevieh> hinnerk: ich kenn mich mit regex in der bash nicht so wirklich aus, aber das [digit:] stimmt so?
<hinnerk> so hab ich es mir angelesen, ja.
<stevieh> kommt mir komisch vor
<hinnerk> aber irgendwo wird schon ein fehler drin sein.
<stevieh> ja, anscheinend. Naja, geh halt schritt für schritt vor
<stevieh> http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/sect_04_03.html
<Frickelpit> hinnerk: wenn das Datum eh nicht am Zeilenanfang steht, kannst du .* auch weg lassen afaik. Mit [[:digit:]]\{4\}:[[:digit:]]\{2\}:[[:digit:]]\{2\} gehts zumindest hier.
<hinnerk> hm, komisch.
<passt> bekks: auf seiten meines netzwerks, Routers bzw des TFTP Servers dürfte nix kaputt sein. Aber ja, irgendwas scheint mit dem Notebook im PXE-Boot der Ubuntu Installation nicht zu stimmen.
<Frickelpit> hinnerk: alternativ kürz es einfach ein mit $(date '+%Y:%m%d')
<Frickelpit> nee, quark^^
<hinnerk> habs jetzt versimpelt zu (....):(..):(..) dad findet er
<hinnerk> ist natürlich weniger präzise, sollte aber reichen.
<Frickelpit> so ginge auch: [[:digit:]]{4}:[[:digit:]]{2}:[[:digit:]]{2}, vermutlich mit regex-foo noch kürzer
<passt> so, ich habe jetzt die Log Ausgaben des Ubuntu Installers gefunden. Das Paket libcryptsetup4-udeb 2:1.6.1-1ubuntu1 wird nicht übertragen
<passt> DEBUG: retrieving libcryptsetup4-udeb 2:1.6.1-1ubuntu1    Segmentation fault
<tokam> bekks: Die folgenden Pakete haben unerfüllte Abhängigkeiten:
<tokam>  virtualbox-5.0 : Hängt ab von: libvpx1 (>= 1.0.0) ist aber nicht installierbar
<tokam>                   Empfiehlt: libsdl-ttf2.0-0 soll aber nicht installiert werden E: Probleme können nicht korrigiert werden, Sie haben zurückgehaltene defekte Pakete.
<bekks> Fragen zu 16.04 bitte in #ubuntu-de+1
<tokam> ok :)
<eTeddy> bekks: häh 16.04 schon draußen oder RC?
<koegs> eTeddy: wenn er auf #ubuntu-de-+1 verweist, kann man ableiten das es noch nicht draussen ist, gerade erst die erste Beta
<eTeddy> koegs: ah ok, ist dass hier dann immer so, dass nen separater Channel dafür aufgemacht wird - kannte ich nicht
<k1l_> eTeddy: wie der name sagt kommt es im april 2016 raus :)
<eTeddy> k1l_: ja eben ;-)
<passt> Ich versuche eine PXE-Installation von Ubuntu 14.04. Die Installation scheitert immer beim Download der Installationskomponente libcryptsetup4-udeb 2:1.6.1-1ubuntu1 . Was kann ich tun?
<bekks> passt: Einen anderen Mirror verwenden?
<passt> ich habe schon zahlreiche andere Mirrors verwendet: DE, US, F, I, HK ... bei allen das selbe
<bekks> Welche genaue Fehlermeldung taucht dazu in der Console auf?
<passt> Segmentation fault
<passt> ich muss es leider abtippen... mom
<passt> wget: segfault at b77... ip b73... sp bfaa... error 7 in libresolv-2.19.so[b73..+13000]
<bekks> HAst du dein System mal einem memtest unterzogen?
<passt> nein, noch nicht, aber bei mehreren Installationsversuchen bleibt es immer bei diesem Paket stecken.
<passt> es kommt auch folgende Meldung:
<passt> WARNING: mirror does not support the specific release (trusty)
<passt> und das auch bei jedem Mirror
<bekks> Dann verwendust du komische mirror.
<passt> naja, das sind die Standard Mirrors von DE, US, I oder F, die mir in der  Ubuntu Installation angezeigt werden. 
<bekks> Dann wird es Zeit zum einen einen Memtest zu machen und zum anderen die Netzwerkeinstellungen in der PXE Umgebung zu prüfen.
<eTeddy> Ich habe meiner nächtlichen kreativen Inspiration mal einen Wiki-Eintrag spendiert, falls mal jemand drüber schauen mag hier der Link: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Baustelle/CUPS-PDF_mit_Wasserzeichen_und_E-Mailversand_via_Thunderbird/ 
<eTeddy> evtl. fällt dem ein- oder anderen ja noch Optimierungspotenzial auf
<ppq> Zum Anlegen weiterer CUPS-Backends, werden 
<ppq> das komma muss weg
<ppq> und am anfang schreibst du einmal "ich", das ist in wiki-artikeln nicht so üblich
<ppq> und zum skript: sudo echo bla > /pfad/blub ist doof
<ppq> das sudo wirkt nämlich nur auf "echo", nicht aber auf die umleitung >
<ppq> ich würde, statt da befehle reinzuschreiben die das skript erstellen, direkt das skript dahinpacken
<ppq> der nutzer soll das dann halt kopieren und ne datei erstellen mit nano oder so. da gibts auch einen entsprechenden artikel, auf den man verweisen kann.
<ppq> achja, am anfang des artikels sieht man oft, welche voraussetzungen nötig sind, da könntest du zb. den CUPS-PDF artikel hintun und den aritkel, wie man dateien editiert
<ppq> eTeddy, *highlight*
<eTeddy> ppq: highlight?
<ppq> nick im irc erwähnen = highlight
<eTeddy> du meinst ich sollte da reinschreiben, dass sich der erafsser ab und an mit dem Nick eTeddy im IRC@Freenode tummelt ;-)
<ppq> nee, ich wollte nur dass du siehst was ich geschrieben hab
<ppq> irc client piepsen ja wenn man gehighlightet wird
<ppq> oder blinken lustig
<eTeddy> ppq: ah - alles klar - jetzt kapier ich das ;-)
<eTeddy> Jetzt brauch ich nur noch nen Versuchskaninchen, dass das mit dieser Anleitung hinbekommt
<eTeddy> ppq: erledigt, ich-Form ist entfernt, Verweis auf Editor ist eingefügt, echo umgeschrieben+
<eTeddy> hm... irgendwie will das Wiki kein Video als Anhang übernehmen
<eTeddy> wo kann man denn sowas abladen?
<ring0> eTeddy, stell deinen client doch mal utf8, deine umlaute sind kaputt 
<eTeddy> ok moment
<eTeddy> ring0: besser? äöüß
<ring0> das sieht gut aus :)
<eTeddy> so dann habe ich mal dat Video auf meinen alten Uni-Account geladen, scheint man ja ins Wiki nicht reinzubekommen
<bekks> Wattfürnwihdeo?
<sdx23> Gibt es Tricks für USB-to-SATA controller (mit eSata auf der anderen Seite) damit man die nicht am USB-Port aus- und wieder einstecken muss, nach Plattenwechsel? Ist ein JMicron "USB to ATA/ATAPI Bridge"
<k1l_> sdx23: module neuladen könnte klappen
<sdx23> k1l_: mal rausfinden, ob das nur an xhci_hcd hängt. Wenn ist nicht unbedingt die Lösung, weil das alles mit USB3 killt. Vielleicht kann man einzelne USB-Devices resetten, hm.
<sdx23> Scheint, werde ich nachher mal probieren (for reference: http://askubuntu.com/questions/645/how-do-you-reset-a-usb-device-from-the-command-line )
<maredebianum> guck doch mal mit watch 'demsg|tail' ob sich da überhaupt etwas tut am USB
<sdx23> maredebianum: das Gerät funktioniert schon. Nur handelt es Hotplug offenbar nicht.
<maredebianum> sdx23: Ja, diese Adapter sind oft etwas speziell und nicht mit direktem ATA vergleichbar (was an Befehlen z.B. durchgereicht wird und was nicht)
<eTeddy> bekks: Na das Erklärvideo zur Benutzung von dem CUPS-PDF-Kram
<eTeddy> bekks: Video ist doch immer einfacher als Lesen ;-)
<frostschutz> youtube?
<eTeddy> frostschutz: brauch ich doch bestimmt nen account, oder
<eTeddy> frostschutz: tatsache, youtube geht ohne registrierung - cool, gleich mal geändert
<oktay> ist das normal, wenn ich unter xfce eine große datei kopiere, dauert es ewig, was aber bei gnome und kde nicht der fall ist
<oktay> obwohl die quellplatte eine ssd ist
<oktay> also von der ssd auf ein usb stick
<oxto> der usb-stick zu langsam?
<oktay> über midnight commander gehts auch
<digitaloktay> re mit win10
<digitaloktay> hier gibt es auch keine probleme
<bekks> eTeddy: Videos sind idR ganz schlimm, weil sich das dargestellte idR in vier Sätzen erklären lässt :)
#ubuntu-de 2017-03-13
<btobias> ich glaub ich bekomm doch hin was ich einstellen wollt
<btobias> oh gott was für ein glück
<markus__> hey! kann man von lightdm (unity-greeter) irgendwie das icon und gtk theme ändern? der lockscreen übernimmt automatisch das eingestellte theme.
<zeitsofa> vBlackOut: fluffy you have download the projet windows and the exe ?
<zeitsofa> [10:14] vBlackOut: for launch it's very easy
<zeitsofa> [10:15] vBlackOut: you don't use python2è and library
<zeitsofa> [10:15] vBlackOut: it's just compiled for ￼
<zeitsofa> [10:15] vBlackOut: run
<zeitsofa> sorry 
<zeitsofa> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LightDM-GTK%2B_Einstellungseditor/
<le_bot> Title: LightDM-GTK+ Einstellungseditor › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo. Kann man den Namen einer ext4 Partition im Nachhinein, also nach Formatierung, ändern? Wenn ja, wie?
<Frickelpit> Lengsdorfer: schau dir mal tune2fs mit -L an
<Lengsdorfer> tx. ich sehe grad, dass das mit gparted geht. mein fehler war, die partition vorher nicht zu unmounten
<jokrebel> wollt ich auch grad sagen, dass das mit GParted gehn müsste (umount vorausgesetzt)
<bekks> Dazu muss man nicht mal unmounten, wenn man tune2fs benutzt.
<bekks> Wobei der NAme eines FS völlig egal ist, weil man lieber die UUID benutzen will.
<bang_> hello
<DaVu> Guten Abend ...
<DaVu> Ich habe vorhin versucht meine alte NVidia Karte (GT520) gegen eine neuere auszutauschen (gtx 1050 ti gaming x). Alte Karte raus, neue rein, rechner gestartet....
<DaVu> Dann kam der Login Screen
<DaVu> Passwort eingegeben und dann kam wieder der Login Screen
<DaVu> Hat da jemand ne Idee, was da krum läuft? Habe bisher noch nicht so oft die Karten unter Ubuntu gewechselt
<ppq> DaVu, log dich testweise mal mit dem gastaccount ein
<ppq> DaVu, wenn das funktioniert, ist was an der user-level config doof. gibt da ein paar dotfiles und -dirs in deinem home von nvidia
<ppq> DaVu, wenn der gast-login funktioniert, log dich mal im tty als dein normaler user ein und verschieb die woanders hin
<DaVu> Ok....ich muss dazu sagen, das ich jetzt nicht mehr am Rechner sitze und das jetzt eher so eine Ideensammlung wird ;)
<ppq> habe gerade mangels nvidia-kiste nicht im kopf wie die heißen, aber schau dich mit ls -a mal um
<DaVu> Alles klar, das hört sich gut an
<DaVu> Habe auch was gelesen bzgl x-server mit dpkg neu zu konfigurieren/initialisieren
<DaVu> Ist das auch was, was man testen könnte?
<ppq> wenn dann das nvidia-paket, jo
<ppq> aber wenn lightdm hochkommt, sollte es daran nicht liegen
<DaVu> Ok
<DaVu> Wenn der login zum 2. Mal kommt, ist er auch stark verpixelt
<ppq> wobei, wahrscheinlich musst du eine neuere version installieren vom nvidiatreiber
<ppq> die neuen unterstützen keine alten karten, und umgekehrt
<DaVu> Ja, das dachte ich mir auch schon
<DaVu> Habe auch ein Windows auf de gleichen Kiste und da ging es schon mal. Somit schließe ich irgendeinen Hardware defekt aus
<DaVu> Ok, dann werde ich mich morgen nochmal ran wagen. Danke dir achon mal
<ppq> nvidia-367 unterstützt laut wiki sowohl die 520 als auch die 1050
<DaVu> Bin mir unsicher, welcher installiert ist. Ich meine irgendwas 340.xx
<DaVu> Somit muss da auf jeden Fall was neueres her
<ppq> jau, dann brauchst du definitiv den neuen, welches ubuntu ist das denn?
<DaVu> 16.04
<ppq> ok, gut, da gibts nvidia-367
<DaVu> Ok. Das klingt gut, dann brauche ich das andere ppa nicht
<DaVu> Danke dir für die späte Hilfe ;)
<DaVu> (Uhrzeit-technisch gesehen) ;)
<ppq> :)
<Rochvellon> die 520 soll laut Nvidia auch mit 375.39 laufen
<DaVu> Die 520er werde ich entsorgen oder in nen alten htpc einbauen ;)
<DaVu> Die kann ohnehin nicht viel
<ppq> 16.04 hat halt nichts neueres als 367, Rochvellon. das ist schon ok, besser den getesteten als mit irgendwelchen fremdquellen rumfrickeln
<Rochvellon> jo
<DaVu> Ok, bettzeit für mich. Ich melde mich morgen nochmal, wenn ich schwierigkeiten habe
<Rochvellon> ppq: wollte damit eig. zum Ausdruck bringen, dass der aktuell höchste Treiber im Repo beide Karten unterstützt
<ppq> jojo, alles gut :)
<ppq> gn8 DaVu 
#ubuntu-de 2017-03-14
<agentsoul> Hallo habe eine externe USB-Platte mit LUKS verschlüsselt ext4 nach dieser Anleitung https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LUKS/ allerdings wird die Platte jetzt immer als root eingehängt also ich kann so nicht darauf schreiben. Ich würde die Platte gerne so einhängen, das der jeweilige Einhängende alle Rechte hat.
<le_bot> Title: LUKS › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<agentsoul> Also der USER der die Platte einhängt, so wie man es von anderen USB-Medien gewohnt ist.
<NTQ> Gab es nicht einen Kernel, ab dem man keinen Neustart mehr bräuchte, wenn er aktualisiert wird?
<LetoThe2nd> NTQ: ne nicht direkt. es gibt schon diverse hotpatch-mechanismen, aber by default: reboot.
<NTQ> Achso okay. Dann hatte ich vermutlich nur irgendwelche überrissenen News gelesen. ;-)
<leszek> NTQ: das gibt es schon, nur bei Servern RedHat und OpenSUSE hat sowas bei ihren Server Produkten eingebaut oder Workstations
<leszek> SUSE nicht openSUSE
<NTQ> Ja, bei Servern sähe ich auch den meisten Nutzen. Aber ich hab hier nur Ubuntu-Server. Mit Suse und RedHat hab ich keine Erfahrung. Ich kenne nicht mal die genauen Unterschiede.
<leszek> Naja ein paar standard configs sind anders und die config systeme ein wenig. Dank systemd nähert sich das meiste aber eh an
<agentsoul> Problem erkannt und im Artikel geändert.
<Frickelpit> agentsoul: und was, wenn mein User die ID 1005 hat und nicht in der Gruppe 1000 ist?
<agentsoul> Dann bist Du fähiger als ich und solltest den Artikel entsprechend ändern, Danke.
<agentsoul> was schlägst du vor $user:$user?
<Frickelpit> agentsoul: idealerweise würde ich da eine Gruppe, in der jeder User ist und dafür sorgt, dass man auf externe Medien zugreifen darf, setzen. Und wenn schon, dann mit eingehängten Device und der Option -R ;)
<geser> NTQ: "kexec-tools" (tools to support fast kexec reboots), habe ich aber selber noch nicht mit rumgespielt
<Frickelpit> geser: es ist pita
<agentsoul> -R ist überflüssig da es sich an der Stelle immer um eine komplett leere Partition handelt, aber schadet sicher auch nicht
<agentsoul> gibt es eine solche Gruppe stdmäßig?
<Frickelpit> agentsoul: du musst aber dafür sorgen, dass die User auf der eingehängten Parttion schreiben dürfen. Standardmäßig kann das nur root nach der Erstellung der Partition.
<Frickelpit> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Benutzer_und_Gruppen/
<le_bot> Title: Benutzer und Gruppen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<agentsoul> Verstehe nicht, was Du mir sagen möchtest, also auf was sich das bezieht? Auf die GRUPPE oder auf -R
<agentsoul> Gruppe wäre dann wohl plugdev?
<NTQ> geser: Ich spiele damit lieber auch nicht rum. :-D So wichtig ist es dann doch nicht.
<agentsoul> Frickelpit: also Deine Empfehlung sudo chown -R :plugdev /mnt
<Frickelpit> agentsoul: na wenn da z.B. schon Dateien auf der Partition liegen und du möchtest sie für alle ändern, brauchts ein -R für rekursives ändern
<Frickelpit> agentsoul: /mnt würde ich nicht unbedingt nehmen, erstelle ein Unterverzeichnis
<Frickelpit> z.B. /mnt/whatever
<agentsoul> Ja verstehe ich, deswegen habe ich das -R ja drin obwohl es an dem Punkt in dem Artikel https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LUKS/ überflüssig ist
<le_bot> Title: LUKS › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<agentsoul> In dem Artikel ist /mnt halt die Vorgabe
<agentsoul> könnte natürlich den ganzen Artikel ändern
<agentsoul> Frickelpit: leider finde ich da nicht viel was mir weiterhilft um es zu verstehen aber wäre /dev/ttyUSB... hier irgendwie hilfreich?
<NTQ> Seht ihr bei agentsoul auch immer ?, wenn er Umlaute schreibt?
<geser> ich sehe Umläute
<leszek> dito
<NTQ> Das ist auch nicht bei jedem Nutzer so. Normalerweise sehe ich alle Sonderzeichen. Liegt dann aber wohl an meinem Client, wenn es bei dir geht, geser.
<frostschutz> NTQ, agent ist scheinbar mit iso-8859 statt utf8 unterwegs. ;)
<NTQ> Ja, an sowas wird es wohl liegen. Da ich aber den Inneren des IRC-Protokolls nicht mächtig bin, wundert es mich, dass es bei mir nicht geht und bei anderen trotzdem.  Werden da Zeichenketten binär übermittelt anstatt es immer z.B. in UTF-8 zu wandeln?
<vlt> NTQ: Ich sehe auch Fragezeichen bei agentsoul.
<vlt> weechat, utf-8
<Chan_Monster> wenn ich GRUB haben möchte anstatt syslinux bei der erstinstallation, reicht dann ein einfaches pacman -S grub oder muss noch mehr passieren ?
<bekks> Ubuntu installiert per Default grub. pacman ist der Archlinux-Paketmanager.
<jokrebel> falsch abgebogen?
<jokrebel> Chan_Monster: Und "GRUB anstatt syslinux" versteh ich jetzt auch nicht so ganz
<jokrebel> Du willst Dein Arch mit Grub booten? Das solltest Du dann aber eher die Arch Leute fragen, ob und wie das geht
<Chan_Monster> falsch abgebogen! sry 
<Chan_Monster> falsches fenster. der autojoin war schneller ;)
<DaVu> ppq: ping
<ppq> DaVu, pong
<DaVu> ah, sehr schön
<DaVu> Also Login via Gastzugang klappt nicht
<DaVu> login via TTY sehr wohl
<ppq> alles klar :) nvidia-367 schon installiert?
<DaVu> nö
<DaVu> ich schaue mal welches Paket das ist
<ppq> das paket heißt genau so
<ppq> einfach installieren, apt kümmert sich um den alten
<DaVu> wird bereits verwendet
<DaVu> 367.57
<DaVu> da steht auch noch: "nvidia-367 wurde als manuell installiert festgelegt"
<ppq> dann schau mal in die Xorg.0.log, was da genau schiefgeht
<ppq> in /var/log/
<DaVu> ok
<ppq> ich befürchte ja, dass du doch eine neuere version brauchst...
<DaVu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24177355/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<DaVu> vielleicht kannst du mal kurz reinschauen. Du kannst das mit Sicherheit besser deuten ;)
<ppq> hab gerade nochmal gegoogelt, die 1050 wird wohl tatsächlich erst ab 375 unterstützt
<DaVu> ok, also anderes ppa
<DaVu> und den Treiber installieren
<ppq> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<ppq> paket heißt dann nvidia-378
<ppq> das ist der neuste dens da gibt
<DaVu> installation läuft
<DaVu> danach reboot?
<ppq> sudo service lightdm restart # sollte reichen
<DaVu> ok
<ppq> mit systemd gibts da jetzt sicher auch nen neuen befehl für, aber dieser sollte noch funktionieren :)
<DaVu> systemd ist auch wie chinesisch für mich :D
<DaVu> juhu...das wars
<DaVu> danke dir
<ppq> :) keine ursache
<DaVu> Wow...das ist ein ganz neues erlebnis :D
<tia> hey linuxer
<tomreyn> hey telekom-kundin
<tia> meinst mich
<tomreyn> tia: :) genau
<tia> bist grad dabei dich zu verlieben
<tia> :-0
<tia> nix sie
<tia> er
<tomreyn> grundsätzlich nicht in diesem channel, das mache ich imme rnur in -offtopic
<tia> oh
<tia> war einer von euch bei den linux tagen in chemnitz
<tomreyn> auch -offtopic
<tia> aso
<tomreyn> /j #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<jokrebel> auch dieses Thema passt nicht in den Supportkanal - bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen
<tia> sorry
<tia> :-)
<dreamon> Ich hab ein Problem mit verschwindenen Buchstaben. Hab dann einen Lösungsansatz gefunden → sudo apt install linux-generic-hwe-16.04 → Darf ich fragen was das ist was ich da installiert habe? Seither hab ich Kernel 4.8.0-41
<dreamon> Ist das ein Vorabkernel oder was ist das?
<jokrebel> dreamon: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LTS_Enablement_Stacks/ da sollte das ausführlich erklärt sein
<le_bot> Title: LTS Enablement Stacks › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<togart> warum bekomme ich einen access denied fehler für einen sym link auf ein file das für "others" leserechte hat wenn ich mit "sudo -u einuser cat dersymlink" zugreife? beim file selbst funktioniert es, stehe auf dem schlauch
<Frickelpit> welche Rechte hat das original?
<togart> 644
<Frickelpit> pack mal alles komplett in einen nopaste
<togart> so sieht das aus
<togart> -rw-r--r--  1 hugo hugo 1793 Sep 18 15:25	test
<togart> lrwxrwxrwx  1 hugo hugo   37 Mar  4 13:43 derlink -> ../../archive/down/test
<Frickelpit> und wie genau versuchst du den zugriff?
<togart> mit sudo -u beate cat derlink
<togart> beim beim file geht es beim link nicht
<uniCATx> Hi Leute, kann mir jemand erklären, wozu ist der Prozess namens Tumblerd zuständig? (xfce) Es ist ein richtiger Ressourcenfresser!
<k1l> "Tumbler is a D-Bus service for applications to request thumbnails for various URI schemes and MIME types. It is an implementation of the thumbnail management D-Bus specification described on http://live.gnome.org/ThumbnailerSpec."
<uniCATx> k1l, thx!
#ubuntu-de 2017-03-15
<dreamon> Versuche gerade Ubuntu 16.04.1 neben Windows 10 zu installieren. Installieren hat soweit geklappt doch nach reboot, startet er sofort Win10. Kein Bootmenu wo ich Ubuntu auswählen könnte
<dreamon> Kiste hat noch kein Uefi!
<jokrebel> sicher kein UEFI und auch nichts in der Richtung im BIOS?
<DaVu> Sind hier auch Fragen rund um die Installation von ffmpeg erlaubt?
<DaVu> bzw. um ffmpeg mit nvenc
<jokrebel> ich denk mal schon; wenn Du das in ein Ubuntu installieren willst
<DaVu> Ja, möchte ich. ;)
<DaVu> OS = Ubuntu 16.04
<DaVu> Das ist meine derzeit installierte Version: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24181646/  
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> da hast Du bermutlich schon geschaut https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FFmpeg/
<le_bot> Title: FFmpeg › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<DaVu> jokrebel: Ja, da finde ich aber nichts über nvenc
<dreamon> jokrebel, Ja hab im Bios unter secure geschaut.. steht nix von "secure boot" oder "uefi"
<dreamon> jokrebel, Sollte ich mal grub reparieren versuchen mit Live-Stick?
<jokrebel> dreamon: Wohin hast Du denn Grub installieren lassen (über den Installer vermutlich)
<jokrebel> dreamon: Sind da mehrere Platten/Datenträger im Spiel?
<jokrebel> ...ooO( dann könnte man das schon mal im Eifer des Gefechts auf die falsche Platte (in den MBR) oder gar nur in ne Partition installieret haben )
<dreamon> jokrebel, Nur eine Hdd.. ich hab Ihn einfach machen lassen. Wurde nur gefragt wie ich die Größeneinteilung haben möchte
<dreamon> Er fragte ob ich neben Windows 10 installieren will.. Ja und dann die Größeneinteilung.. Fertig
<jokrebel> DaVu: Keinen genaueren Plan was nvenc ist/macht ... google findet zB. http://askubuntu.com/questions/778100/how-to-install-compile-nvenc-in-ubuntu ob das für Dich hilfreich ist kann ich aber nicht beurteilen
<le_bot> Title: nvidia - How to install / compile NVENC in ubuntu? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> dreamon: Hmm, dann hätte™ das aber klappen sollen
<DaVu> Ja, das habe ich schon gelesen. nvenc erlaub das Enkodieren eines Videos mit der Unterstützung der GPU
<DaVu> meine Frage wäre halt, ob das, was du oben verlinkt hast, schon mal jemand gemacht hat
<jokrebel> dreamon: Und das lief auch alles komplett durch?
<jokrebel> DaVu: Wohl midestens der, der es schrieb würd ich meinen
<DaVu> lol
<dreamon> jokrebel, Genau. Er sagte er müsse Neustarten. Dann war Win10 sofort da. Kein Grub. 
<DaVu> ok...hat es hier in dem channel schon mal jemand gemacht?
<DaVu> (um meine Frage besser verständlich zu machen)
<jokrebel> dreamon: Ah!
<k1l> DaVu: da wirst du wohl am ehesten im englischen #ubuntustudio jemanden finden
<jokrebel> dreamon: Du hast schon dran gedacht, dass Windows "richtig" Heruntergefahren sein muss? 
<DaVu> k1l: ok, danke
<dreamon> jokrebel, Hätte ich das vor der Installation machen müssen?
<jokrebel> klar; weil sonst ist es ja nur in nem Suspend-Status
<dreamon> jokrebel, Meinst du normales Herunterfahren übers Menu. Ja das war in der Tag aber Windows hat ja so einen Schnellstart Modus. Den kriegt man nur los über "shutdown /s /t 0"
<dreamon> Im Suspend könnte ich ja keinen Usb Stick für die Ubuntuinstallation starten.
<jokrebel> der "Schellstartmodus" von Windows 10 ist, soweit ich hörte, nur ein Art "suspend" - also _nicht_wirklich_richtig_komplett_ heruntergefahren
<dreamon> Na dann werd ich mal einen richtigen shutdown machen. Womöglich hätte ich das aber vor der Installation von Ubuntu machen sollen?
<k1l> dreamon: kam denn die abfrage grub in den mbr zu installieren? was hast du da ausgewählt? kam ein fehler?
<jokrebel> vermute ich auch. https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot/#Sonderfall-Windows-8 gilt evtl. auch für 10
<le_bot> Title: Dualboot › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> k1l, Es kam keine Abfrage.. Zumindest kann ich mich daran erinnern. Fehlermeldung kam 100% keine.
<DaVu> Der Fastboot bedeuetet aber doch eigentlich nur, dass die NTFS Platten, die Window benutzt nicht gemountet werden können, da Windows sie noch "in Benutzung" hat, wenn man Linux bootet
<k1l> dann starte den ubuntu usb und installiere den grub noch mal per hand in den MBR
<DaVu> Ein Booten war seiner Zeit problemlos möglich. Auch mit Fastboot
<k1l> ja eben, das fast-boot ding hindert nur am mounten von windows
<DaVu> ^^ das würde ich auch am ehesten machen. Grub nochmal in sdax installieren damit er sich in den MBR schreibt
<k1l> nicht sdax. nur sda, denn grub muss in den MBR
<DaVu> ah, f*ck...stimmt ;)
<k1l> dreamon: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur/#Reparatur-mittels-Desktop-CD
<le_bot> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> Ein shutdown /s /t 0 hat nichts gebracht. Also mach ich Raparatur von Grub
<dreamon> Merkwürdig wenn ich von Usb-Stick boote zeigt er mir Grubmenu an
<jokrebel> dann hast Du Grub in den MBR des Sticks installiert *vermut* anstatt auf die Platte. Grub installieren abgenickt ohne zu kontollieren wohin?
<dreamon> Genau.
<dreamon> Nun isser da. Danke. 
<jokrebel> gerne geschehn. Du solltest Dir aber echt dringend mal (das Windwostypische) OK-Klicken ohne zu lesen abgewöhnen ;-)
<_moep_> https://twitter.com/year_progress/status/841801117495369733
<le_bot> Title: Year Progress auf Twitter: "▓▓▓░░░░░░░░░░░░ 20%" (at twitter.com)
<_moep_> ups -.-
<dreamon> jokrebel, Da hast recht. 
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo. Ich habe hier eine ext. ext4 Platte permanent in fstab eingebunden. Als mountoptions habe ich 'defaults' eingetragen. Wenn ich nun mit mount schaue, dann steht da 'rw,relatime,stripe=8,data=ordered'. Ist das richtig so?
<LetoThe2nd> Lengsdorfer: kllingt nicht abwegig
<Frickelpit> Lengsdorfer: Nein, das ist total falsch!!1!elf *scnr*
<uniCATx> nach gestrigem Update funktioniert plötzlich mein xfce-power-manager nicht mehr richtig, im Sinne ANDERS. In der Maske: Einstellungen der Energieverwaltung wird NUR der Netzstrombetrieb angezeigt. die Anzeige des Batteriebetriebs fehlt! Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
<uniCATx> ... und der Batterie-Modus funktioniert nicht..
<uniCATx> dann vielleicht so gefragt: ist Energieverwaltung = xfce4-power-manager?
<uniCATx> oder sind das 2 verschiedene Anwendungen?
<jokrebel> also in Unity (und glaub auch lxde) gibt es da die Möglichkeit einzustellen, ob das Symbol "immer" oder nur in bestimmten Fällen angezeigt wird. Falls Du das meinst uniCATx
<jokrebel> Da ist das in den Einstellungen  unter "Leistung"
<uniCATx> jokrebel, was mir komisch erscheint, ist, dass es nach update von Gestern passiert ist. Bei Grub-Update ist ein Dialog erschienen ist, wo ich mich entscheiden sollte zwischen Beibehaltung dessen, was war, oder Verwendung neuer Konfiguration (oder so ähnlich). Ich habe mich für die 2.Variante entschieden. Direkt danach hat tumbler für 100%Auslastung des Prozessors gesorgt (eigenartig!) und danach stellte ich fest, dass d
<uniCATx> er BaterieModus nicht funktioniert.. 
<uniCATx> ich bin jetzt unterwegs zu einem Linux-Treffpunkt. vielleicht finde ich die Lösung des Problems. Ich werde berichten. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass sich der Power Manager einfach verselbstständigt hat. Mal sehen. Ich melde mich wieder..
<jokrebel> sicher, dass das ne Abfrage bezüglich grub war?
<jokrebel> Es wurde vielleicht, weil auch ein neuer Kernel dabei war, _auch_ grub upgedated. Aber dass das deiner Power Icon Problematik zu tun haben soll, kann ich nur schwerlich glauben. Ich denke ja eher, dass Du genau jene Konfig auf die vom Betreuer gelieferte (anstatt die [von Dir schon mal angepasste] zu nehmen) "zurückgesetzt" hast, die eben die Standardeinstellung, dass der Akkustand nicht ständig
<jokrebel> angezeigt wird.
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo. Ich habe hier das Phänomen, dass beim Kopieren von einer ext. Platte auf eine andere ext. Platte (ub 16.04, beide Platten ext4, usb3) Mist passiert. Der Kopiervorgang bricht ab, die Zielplatte zeigt ein nichtdokumentiertes LED Blinken, der Rechner 'friert' ein. Also das kopierende Programm stellt meldungslos den Dienst ein und die Zielplatte lässt sich auch mit Gewalt nicht umounten. Andersrum Kopieren geht prima. Wenn ic
<Lengsdorfer> h nur die Zielplatte angeschlossen hab geht alles zur Zufriedenheit. 
<Lengsdorfer> Weiß einer, was das sein kann?
<Lengsdorfer> Ach ja, das ganze System hackt bei sowas beim Runterfahren, wohl weil die Zielplatte nicht sauber zu umounten ist.
<Lengsdorfer> Ach, 'nicht dokumentiertes LED Blinken' meint folgendes: Die platte blinkt grün, wenn sie bei usb2 und blau wenn mit usb3 betrieben wird. In dem 'schadhaften' Zustand sind wohl beide LEDs an.
<jokrebel> oder einfach nur noch fleißig am schreiben wäre und Du bist nicht geduldig genug?
<sdx23> dmesg
<jokrebel> sind es denn 2 LEDs? Oder vielleicht ist diese Platte ja tatsächlich im USB2 Modus und braucht dadurch natürlich wesentlich länger
<Lengsdorfer> nein, ich bin nicht zu ungeduldig
<k1l_> Lengsdorfer: guck in dmesg was da passiert
<uniCATx> jokrebel, anzeige ist das eine, aber wieso ist der Akkubetrieb nicht möglich, ist mir ein Rätsel?
<jokrebel> ach! Das Laptop geht "nur mit Akku" gleich überhaupt nicht mehr?
<k1l_> uniCATx: guck mal nach ob deine kiste besondere kernel paramter braucht. und ob die jetzt rausgeflogen sind.
<uniCATx> k1l_, wo kann ich das überprüfen? bios? MIME?...
<uniCATx> k1l_, GRUB?...
<k1l_> uniCATx: im internet gucken ob es da erfarhungen gibts
<uniCATx> ok
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen/   da gibts nämlich sehr viele und sehr verschiedene, weil sich da kein hersteller an standards hält
<le_bot> Title: Bootoptionen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Lengsdorfer> ah. dmesg sagt '[25242.960870] hub 1-3:1.0: hub_ext_port_status failed (err = -110)
<Lengsdorfer> ' während so ein Fehler passiert. Ich denke, mein Hub ist Mist. Komisch, dass caja oder sonstwas bei sowas ohne Fehlermeldung die Grätsche macht.
<Lengsdorfer> Naja, ich werde das mal ohne hub betreiben und schaun obs dann wieder passiert. thx k1l_ 
<jokrebel> Hab jetzt schon an unterschiedlichen Ubuntuinstallationen festgestellt, dass die "Aktualisierungsverwaltung" nicht mehr (wie früher schon) die Details auf dem ganzen Fester anzeigen kann. Man klickt auf das Details-Dreieck und das Fenster wird minimal größer. Zieht man nun das Fenster noch größer, wurde früher die Downloadliste und danach das Installerterminal über die ganze Fenstergröße
<jokrebel> angezeigt. Inzwischen sieht das so aus http://picpaste.de/Bildschirmfoto_vom_2017-03-15_18-02-11-D1g8HelW.png und so http://picpaste.de/Bildschirmfoto_vom_2017-03-15_18-03-13-LEbuy2yJ.png
<le_bot> Title: PicPaste - Bildschirmfoto_vom_2017-03-15_18-02-11-D1g8HelW.png (at picpaste.de)
<jokrebel> Was läuft da schief?
<k1l_> ich hab den gui updater seit jahren nicht mehr genutzt. k.a.
<jokrebel> k1l_: Och. Manchmal ist der schneller als ich dazu komme das Terminal zu öffnen. Und bevor ich mir dann mehrfach antue im Terminal lesen zu müssen, dass grad ein anderer Prozess läuft und deshalb ein apt nicht möglich sei, sag ich halt dort einfach ok
<Frickelpit> "schneller" oO
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: ja ;-) zB. wenn ich den Rechner hochfahre und dann erst mal noch Kaffee kochen gehe oder so bevor ich sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade ausführen würde. Da kommt das dann schon vor, dass apt erst mal von der Aktualisierungsverwaltung blockiert ist
<Frickelpit> ah, die Funktion, die mich jedesmal fast zur Weißglut bringt.
<jokrebel> weshalb ich beschloss, wenn das Symbol von der Aktualisierungsverwaltung schon da ist, es auch _gleich_ zu nutzen (und nicht erst schaun obs schon fertig ist und das dann im Terminal ja auch wieder klappen würde)
<DaVu> k1l_: ping
<DaVu> wie hieß der Channel bzgl ffmpeg nochmal?
<DaVu> hat sich schon erledigt ;) ...gefunden.
#ubuntu-de 2017-03-16
<NTQ> Ich habe gerade ein merkwürdiges Problem. Über Ethernet will mein Laptop seit heute keine Domains mehr auflösen. "** server can't find google.de: REFUSED". Über WLAN gibt es kein Problem. Zwischendurch war mein Laptop nur im Standby, wie ich es immer mache. ifdown/ifup oder rmmod e1000e und modprobe haben nicht geholfen. Neustarten wollte ich noch nicht.
<koegs> NTQ: holt der sich per DHCP die IP, Routen und DNS?
<koegs> oder aus versehen was falsches fest konfiguriert
<NTQ> Genau. Und bei WLAN geht es ja auch immer noch. Das ist ein Acccespoint, der im selben Netz hängt, also als Brücke.
<NTQ> Im Netzwerkmanager steht alles auf automatisch.
<koegs> mal kontrolliert was du zugewiesen kriegst? ansonsten mal im tcpdump gucken
<NTQ> Ich habe seit gestern nichts geändert. Das irritiert mich am meisten. Ich kriege meine lokale IP, wie immer. Und ich kann auch per ssh und IP-Angabe auf externe Server zugreifen.
<Frickelpit> NTQ: welchen DNS nutzt du denn? Router, Google DNS, … ?
<Frickelpit> und was sagen dig, host und ihre Freunde dazu?
<NTQ> Im Router ist OpenDNS eingestellt. Hier hängen noch 20 andere PCs im Netz, die keine Probleme haben.
<NTQ> Ich weiß grad nicht, ob ich im IRC bleibe, wenn ich wieder auf LAN umstelle. Moment
<NTQ_> Also bei dig, nslookup und host kommt überall REFUSED
<sdx23> NTQ_: die Ausgabe von "dig google.de" und "dig google.de @8.8.8.8" in einen nopaste
<sdx23> NTQ_: und cat /etc/resolv.conf
<NTQ_> Wollte ich gleich machen. Moment. Gerade will jeder was von mir hier.
<NTQ_> sdx23: Einmal über eth0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24187667/ und einmal über wlan0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24187668/ zum Vergleich
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<sdx23> NTQ_: ja, dein lokaler dns server mag dich via lan nicht. Lies in dessen Logs warum.
<sash_>  /etc/resolv.conf ist bei Benutzung des Networkmanagers doch nicht sonderlich aussagekräftig, oder?
<sash_> Meine eigentliche resolv.conf liegt bspw. in /var/run (Ist aber auch kein Ubuntu)
<NTQ> sdx23: Welche Logs wären das?
<sdx23> sash_: kA, wie ubuntu das aktuell handhabt, aber die dig Ausgabe sagt, dass das korrekt ist.
<Frickelpit> NTQ: wer macht denn bei dir DNS im Netz?
<sdx23> NTQ: welcher dns-server waere das? /var/log/bind*.log oder named.log ggf.
<NTQ> Das macht einfach der Router. Das ist ein Cisco RV042.
<sdx23> Ah, vom Marktfuehrer. Na dann frag doch mal deren Support :)
<NTQ> Ehrlich gesagt würde es mich wundern, wenn es am Router liegt, wenn alle anderen Rechner hier, die am selben Switch hängen, keine Probleme haben.
<NTQ_> Ich hab jetzt im Netzwerkmanager mal manuell die OpenDNS-Server eingestellt. Nicht mal das will gerade funktionieren.
<spY|da> NTQ, bevor ich nicht neugestartet habe hätte ich mir den ganzen stress gar nicht gegeben 
<NTQ1> spY|da: Ja, aber wieder zig Programme schließen, die man nachher wieder öffnen muss, ist auch nervig.
<NTQ1> Außerdem lernt man vielleicht noch was neues. ;-)
<NTQ1> Ich hab's gerade hinbekommen. service network-manager restart hat geholfen. So einfach -.-
<Gehteha> Hi. Ich habe eine ext4 HDD und versuche mittels Ubuntu Live drauf zuzugreifen. In Disk ist das Laufwerk gelistet.
<Gehteha> Aber es kann nicht gemounted werden. Die Option steht nicht zur Verfügung.
<deem> Disk?
<Gehteha> Gnome? 
<Gehteha> Auf deutsch heißt das “Laufwerke“
<deem> ach das is schon settings fenster?
<deem> hast du mal versucht die platte via terminal zu mounten?
<Gehteha> Bin leider völlig ahnungslos, versuche nur, die Daten zu retten :(
<Gehteha> Hab Sorge, was zu zerstören, wenn ich da Mist eintippe.
<Gehteha> Die hd hat 5 Partitionen, die größte mit den Daten ist /Dev/sda3, Type basic data, contents Linux RAID Member version 1.0
<koegs> Gehteha: woher kommt die platte?
<Gehteha> Aus einem nagelneuen QNAS, dass vor drei Tagen kaputt gegangen ist.
<koegs> was sagt "mdadm --examine /dev/sda3" ?
<Gehteha> Ich kann zwar mit einem Tool unter W10 drauf zugreifen, allerdings sind ca 80% der Dateien angeblich nicht vorhanden
<Gehteha> Muss mdadm erst installierten, m.o.m.
<koegs> falls der rechner internet hat: "sudo mdadm --examine /dev/sda3 | nc termbin.com 9999" und hier die URL hin
<koegs> oder falls es einfach ein raid1 war, dieser anleitung folgen: https://blog.sleeplessbeastie.eu/2012/05/08/how-to-mount-software-raid1-member-using-mdadm/
<le_bot> Title: How to mount software RAID1 member using mdadm (at blog.sleeplessbeastie.eu)
<Gehteha> Ich soll erst sudo dpkg --configure -a aufführen
<koegs> hast du "sudo apt update" vorher ausgeführt?
<koegs> Gehteha: es wäre besser mit dem Rechner dem Channel zu joinen und die Meldungen in ein Pastebin zu packen, sonst wird das nix
<Gehteha> Koegs Stimmt, aber mit Ubuntu Live ist das unglaublich langsam.
<koegs> irc und paste.ubuntu.com brauchen keine tolle bandbreite
<Gehteha> Ich Versuchs
<koegs> sonst mach halt was er dir sagt und guck was er da von dir will
<Gehteha> Mdadm wird gerade installiert.
<Gehteha> Mit langsam meinte ich nicht die Bandbreite, jede Operation in Ubuntu ist seeehr langsam.
<Gehteha> 83%
<Gehteha> Mdadm mit den genannt Optionen gibt Meldung
<Gehteha> -e did not set the mode
<koegs> hast duz dich auch nicht vertippt?
<Gehteha> Mdadm -examine /Dev/sda3 
<koegs> "--"
<koegs> und auf gross/kleinschreibung achten
<Gehteha> Permission denied
<koegs> mit sudo-rechten
<Gehteha> Jetzt.
<Gehteha> Paste.Ubuntu.com/24189691
<koegs> Gehteha: ok, die festplatte war in einem raid1, im grund musst du der oben verlinkten anleitung folgen
<Gehteha> Kann ich testen, ob die HD defekt ist?
<koegs> mit den smartmontools kannst du dir die werte der festplatte angucken
<koegs> mit badblocks auf defekte sektoren prüfen und mit fsck auf dateisystem fehler prüfen
<Gehteha> Hab die Platte nun im dashboard verfügbar 🙂
<Gehteha> Spitze! 
<Gehteha> Okay, und die Dateien, die unter Windows mit ExtFS nicht lesbar waren, sind es auch unter Linux nicht. 
<Gehteha> Aber allerbesten Dank. koegs 🙂
<IchGucksLive> Guten Tag/Abend  ich habe meine SD karte verunklimpft und wollte die bilder Retten  Teestdisk Photorecovery 
<IchGucksLive> http://pastebin.com/QRjRSUk1  hier der dmesg lock 
<le_bot> Title: [ 21.622221] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE [ 21.622223] s - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<IchGucksLive> fdisk kann die sdb nicht mounten 
<IchGucksLive> gibt es eine möglichkeit die  wieder herzustellen bzw den boot sector neu zu schreiben sector 0
<IchGucksLive> ich habe noch nichts gemacht da sdie Sd ja nicht erkant wird 
<IchGucksLive> ich werde mal das versuchen exfat-utils exfat-fuse
<IchGucksLive> nein geht auch nicht solltei ch mit trstdisk eine neuen mbr schreiben 
<Gehteha> koegs Mir scheint es, als hätte ich keinen Zugriff auf die Dateien... Ist überall ein Schloß dran.
<Gehteha> Permission denied
<uniCATx> wie installiere ich ein heruntergeladenes .deb-Paket?  
<k1l> draufklicken
<k1l> oder mit dpkg im terminal
<uniCATx> k1l, thx
<uniCATx> k1l, super! es hat geklappt! danke!
<DerProfessor> Hallo Leute, ich bin 14.04. User gibt es eine Moeglichkeit den Laptop einzustellen das er nach einer voreingestellten Zeit automatisch Herunter faehrt?
<ppq> DerProfessor, ja, mit dem befehl shutdown, der hat da eine option für
<ppq> The time string may either be in the format "hh:mm" for hour/minutes specifying the time to execute the shutdown at, specified in 24h clock format. Alternatively
<ppq>        it may be in the syntax "+m" referring to the specified number of minutes m from now.  "now" is an alias for "+0", i.e. for triggering an immediate shutdown. If
<ppq>        no time argument is specified, "+1" is implied.
<uniCATx> k1l, besteht die Möglichkeit einer Programmdeinstallation, dabei aber der Beibehaltung von Konfiguration-Datei des Programms? soweit ich weiß, sudo apt-get remove --purge programmname deinstalliert alles samt config Dateien.
<k1l> uniCATx: ja, weil du ja das purge mit angibst.
<uniCATx> kann ich bei dem Befehl optional was machen?
<k1l> !apt-get
<le_bot> Informationen zu apt-get finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt-get
<uniCATx> OK
<DerProfessor> k1l: Kennst Du Dich mit dem Befahel shutdown aus? Wenn ja kann ich das z.b. zu einstellen: shutdown 00:01 <-?
<k1l> DerProfessor: hat der ppq doch gepastet. wobei shutdown auch noch sudo braucht
<DerProfessor> k1l: Das heißt was bitte?
<k1l> !herunterfahren
<le_bot> Informationen zu Herunterfahren finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Herunterfahren
<k1l> auf dieser wiki seite ist auch shutdown explizit aufgezeigt
<DerProfessor> k1l: thx
<DerProfessor> k1l: .. ist nicht in der sudoers-Datei. Dieser Vorfall wird gemeldet. <-klappt das dann trozdem? Oder muss ich als Admin eingeloggt sein?
<k1l> hat dein user nicht die erlaubnis sudo zu nutzen? also bist du nicht der admin?
<DerProfessor> k1l: Nein ich bin kein Admin
<k1l> ist das deine maschine?
<k1l> runterfahren darf halt nur der admin.
<DerProfessor> k1l: Ach so Okay thx
<uniCATx> der Unterschied zwischen tar.db2 und .deb ist mir nicht klar
<uniCATx> kann ich tar.db2 auch mit sudo apt install installieren?
<k1l> uniCATx: .deb ist ein paket für das dpkg/apt paketsystem. .tar.db2 ist das nicht
<k1l> uniCATx: lies halt die anleitung von der software oder der seite, wo du das paket her hast
<uniCATx> ok
<uniCATx> dann versuche ich mit dem debian paket des programms, danke
<k1l> uniCATx: ich glaube du verwechselst da eine menge
<uniCATx> ups. es handelt sich um den kommunikator KADU
<uniCATx> bei ubuntu gibt es den in V.3.6
<uniCATx> die Neuste ist aber 4.3 mit bugs korrektur
<k1l> kadu ist in ubuntu bereits im repo
<uniCATx> genau
<uniCATx> aber in der alten version
<k1l> 4.1 ist im 17.04 repo.
<uniCATx> ich nutze 16.04
<uniCATx> deshalb
<k1l> ok, was sagt denn die herstellerseite von kadu zu dem thema?
<uniCATx> und über ppa , da bin ich kein fan davon
<uniCATx> kadu sagt: 1. ppa für ubuntu oder installation über .tar.db2
<uniCATx> ich dachte das ich .tar.db2 über terminal irgendwie knacken kann
<k1l> neee, die sagen nix von .tar.db2
<uniCATx> moment
<uniCATx> k1l, sorry, die Seite von Kadu hat sich verändert. die datei kadu-4.3.tar.bz2 habe ich vor 3-4 monaten heruntergeladen..
<k1l> tar.bz2 ist auch wieder was anderes als ein .tar einer db2.
<uniCATx> um Gottes Willen :-))
<uniCATx> ich dachte, ich wäre so nahe am Ziel
<uniCATx> zum Schluss k1l : ich brauche ein Tipp , wie ich meine Batterie überprüfen kann. habe das Gefühl, sie ist futsch :-(
<uniCATx> vielleicht irgend ein Befehl?
<uniCATx> - bin jetzt in Stettin, Batterie aber nicht dabei...
<uniCATx> wenn ich acpi angebe, passiert nichts
<uniCATx> wenn ich den Stromstecker raus ziehe , geht das Gerät nicht in Bat-Modi , nur stürzt ab.
<k1l> die batterie geht aber schon?
<uniCATx> ich denke nicht
<uniCATx> alles nach grub update vom letzten dienstag
<k1l> ach das war das. ja dann guck mal wie gesagt, ob deine kiste da acpi bootoptionen braucht für den kernel
<uniCATx> wo kann ich es überprüfen?
<k1l> gucken ob das jemand mal aufgeschrieben hat. ich kenn auch nicht alle modelle und ihre eigenheiten auswendig :)
<uniCATx> aber ok, ich gebe mir mühe, vielleicht klappt es...
<uniCATx> aber folgendes k1l , wenn ich 333 anwendungen und 11 streams auf meine kiste fahren lasse, kann das der grund gewesen sein für das thumbler process und anschließend das durchbrennen meines akkus? (theoretisch)
<uniCATx> habe ein bisschen übertrieben :-) 333 anwendungen und 11 streams
#ubuntu-de 2017-03-17
<uniCATx> meine cpu-s haben gekocht bei 100% cpu-belastung . so etwas habe ich noch nie erlebt.
<Mrokii> Hallo. Wenn ich die hosts-Datei nutze um bestimmte Seiten zu blockieren, muss ich mich erst aus- und wieder einloggen, damit die Änderungen an der Datei wirksam werden?
<dadrc> Eventuell das entsprechende Programm neustarten
<blut> Hallo. Ich benutze bei meinen Rechnern NIS und DES, weil der Server schon etwas aelter ist. Bis vor kurzem konnte ich als Nutzer mein Passwort noch aendern. Jetzt bekomme ich, wenn ich es aendern will einen Fehler. 'NIS password could not be changed. passwd: Authentication token manipulation error' Beim login usw. funktioniert das gesetzte, sha-512 verschluesselte Passwort. Beim aendern nicht.
<blut> In meiner /etc/login.defs steht ENCRYPT_METHOD DES 
<blut> Bis vor Kurzem reichte das noch. Jetzt nicht mehr
<blut> Was hat sich da veraendert?
<koegs> was ist denn die apt-variante von "apt-get --purge autoremove"
<k1l> einfach ohne "-get"
<koegs> k1l: ok, danke, ging evtl. in ner älteren version nicht
<NTQ> Kann man eine Datei eigentlich von vorne abschneiden während sie noch beschrieben wird? Der Owncloud-Client schreibt riesige Logs und eben hat er meine Platte damit überfüllt. Da würde ich gerne vom aktuellen Log immer wieder was vorne abschneiden, wenn es zu groß wird.
<sdx23> NTQ: nimm logrotate.
<k1l_> und migrier mal langsam zu nextcloud :)
<k1l_> achso, client. da kann man noch den owncloud client nutzen.
<NTQ> warum sollte ich zu nextcloud?
<k1l_> weil das gesamte security team bei der trennung zu nextcloud gegangen ist. den owncloud server sollte man nicht mehr einsetzen
<NTQ> Der Client macht die letzten Tage nur Scheiße. Und weil ich jetzt extra Logs schreiben lasse für die Entwickler, hat er die Platte dicht gemacht, ist abgestürzt und hat beim nächsten Start vergessen mit welchem Share er verbunden war. Jetzt sendet er über 300000 PROPFIND commands zu Server, scant also wieder alles
<NTQ> k1l_: Wo steht das?
<NTQ> Jedenfalls wird jetzt wieder ca. 80 Minuten nicht mehr synchronisiert, weil er wie bekloppt scannt.
<k1l_> NTQ: welche version vom server setzt du da ein?
<NTQ> Die neuste 9.1.4
<k1l_> uh
<NTQ> uh?
<k1l_> https://www.heise.de/ix/meldung/Nextcloud-Scan-Security-Pruefung-fuer-Cloud-Speicher-3645045.html
<le_bot> Title: Nextcloud-Scan: Security-Prüfung für Cloud-Speicher | iX (at www.heise.de)
<k1l_> ich finde jetzt den blogpost nicht mehr, der das im detail aufschlüsselt. aber bei der trennung von owncloud zu nextcloud ist das gesamte haupt team weggegangen. vor allem die leute, die sich um die sicherheit kümmern. owncloud sollte man nicht mehr einsetzen. das ist eher so ein dead end wie openoffice jetzt, aktiv gehts jetzt bei nextcloud weiter
<NTQ> k1l_: hm, okay. Dann nehme ich an, dass eine Migration relativ einfach gestaltet wurde, oder? Ich kann es ja mal mit meiner privaten Owncloud probieren.
<k1l_> ja, die migration is solange noch einfach, solange nextcloud sich nicht zu stark weiterentwickelt. sprich die zeit rennt
<k1l_> https://nextcloud.com/migration/
<le_bot> Title: Migration: ownCloud vs Nextcloud – Nextcloud (at nextcloud.com)
<NTQ> Die Migration ist ja nichts anderes als wenn ich Owncloud update
<NTQ> Trotzdem ist der Client scheiße. ;-)
<NTQ> okay, jetzt hab ich nextcloud 10, dann geh ich mal noch auf 11
<NTQ> läuft
<NTQ> Haben sich die Entwickler des Clients auch geändert oder sind das auch immer noch die gleichen?
<k1l_> der owncloud client ist noch compatibel. aber nextcloud bringt da gerade auch neue eigene clients raus
<NTQ> Klasse. Ubuntu mal schön abgestürzt. Heute läuft echt gar nix
<NTQ> Zum Glück kann ich heute abend saufen
<Guest83059> beim anschließen einer ext.USB 3.0 Festplatte mit fat32 und "Achtung Fat problem while decoding 2 0, Streamcache allocation problem:: 2"
<Guest83059> Meldung von gparted
<Guest83059> mount: /dev/sdd1: can't read superblock
<k1l_> klingt nach kaputter platte. zumindest kaputter partitionstabelle
<mbartel> superblock hoert sich nach Dateisystem an
<Guest83059> k1l_, kann man die Partitionstabelle reparieren?
<mbartel> hmm probier mal mit gparted
<Rochvellon> meh, ich verstehe nicht, warum Evince ständig die Standardeinstellungen nicht vom Drucker übernimmt und jedesmal einseitig, Photopapier und Photo einträgt ;/
<Rochvellon> any ideas?
<leszek> Rochvellon: mal versucht global die Druckereinstellungen zu ändern =
<leszek> ?
<Rochvellon> jo, dort ist es soweit korrekt: duplex + nicht Photo
<Rochvellon> hm, bissl strange, auf einem anderen Rechner übernimmt Evince die Vorgaben
<Rochvellon> ok, löschen von ~/.config/evince/printer-settings tut es offenbar
<IchGucksLive> Guten abend  ghibt es ein paket im Staore das miracast auf den notbook zaubert 10.04 ist installiert
<k1l_> ich hoffe nicht wirklich 10.04
<IchGucksLive> sorry 16.04
<jokrebel> IchGucksLive: 10.04!!! ? ersthaft?
<IchGucksLive> 10.04 ist immer noch auf den meisten rechnern ich arbeite aber daran alles auf 14.04 zu bekommen ECHT
<IchGucksLive> voralendingen die rechner in den Berufsschulen 
<jokrebel> oioioi
<k1l_> also suchst du einen streaming service?
<IchGucksLive> ich habe so vileel vorlesungen und die boards haben mitlerweile alle miracast 
<IchGucksLive> da wäre eine direkte verbindung besser
<IchGucksLive> It looks like Miracast is becoming the de-facto standard for wireless display transfers, but support in Linux is still in development
<k1l_> miraclecast compilieren. oder das aethercast angucken. das ist aber erst seit 16.10 in den repos
<IchGucksLive> https://github.com/albfan/miraclecast
<le_bot> Title: GitHub - albfan/miraclecast: Connect external monitors to your system via Wifi-Display specification also known as Miracast (at github.com)
<IchGucksLive> da werde ich mal einsteigen 
<dreamon> Verwende xubuntu und würde gerne mit bluetooth auf eine Box verbinden. Bekomme es mit keinem Gui programm hin. Finde kein tutorial das für die Konsole wäre
<dreamon> Failed to connect: org.bluez.Error.Failed oder Can't connect RFCOMM socket: Permission denied  → weiter komme ich nicht
<dreamon> Letzteres wurde als root ausgeführt. Oder werde ich von der Box zurückgewiesen.
<dreamon> 1 Jahr ist seit meinem letzten Versuch vergangen.
<jokrebel> hmm? und Du hofftest dass die Zeit Dein Problem heilt?
<dreamon> Auch. Ist bluetooth immer noch buggy?
<jokrebel> und warum genau reicht es nicht es "per GUI hinzubringen"?
<dreamon> Weil ich schon alle Methoden erfolglos probiert habe.. und nur nichtssagende Fehlermeldung bekomme.
<jokrebel> use GUI -> done
<jokrebel> was spricht da dagegen? 
<dreamon> blueman.bluez.errors.DBusFailedError: Resource temporarily unavailable → und dann?
<dreamon> sagt blueman-manager
<jokrebel> aber per GUI geht es sagtest Du?
<dreamon> jokrebel, Kein per Gui gehts nicht, daher möchte ich auf die Konsole ausweichen
<dreamon> Kein=Nein
<jokrebel> oh - dann hab ich was missverstanden
<jokrebel> sorry
<jokrebel> aber mit Bluetooth kenn ich mich auch nicht so toll aus (und bei mir geht das in der GUI - wennn auch nicht unte XFCE). Und ich muss nun auch weg. Viel Erfolg noch
<dreamon> Ich versuch mein Glück
#ubuntu-de 2017-03-18
<KingGhidra> Hallo zusammen, hat jemand Erfahrung mit Firefox 52 und dem Pipelight Plugin? Bekomme Maxdome nicht ans Laufen
<deathleff> Hallo. upowerd nutzt permanent 50-100% eines CPU-Kerns beim laden eines beliebigen Endgeräts(Fon/Tablett/Musiplayer) via USB. Hat das einen tieferen Sinn?
<deathleff> xubuntu16.10, bei 16.04 gleiches Verhalten.
<tomreyn> die ladeeneergie wird dann wohl im cpu-kern erzeugt ;)
<tomreyn> (nein, ich hab leider keine inhaltlich sinnvolle antwort für dich.)
<tomreyn> eine websuch bringt da allerdings so einige treffer
<tomreyn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upower/+bug/861642
<le_bot> Title: Bug #861642 “upowerd uses 100% cpu till killed” : Bugs : upower package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<tomreyn> der letzte eintrag legt nahe dass ein umschalten des verbindungsmodus' im telefon (der sich auch per default umschalten lässt) eine verbesserung bringen sollte
<tomreyn> am besten stellst du das telefon per default auf 'nur laden', das geht zumindest unter android.
<tomreyn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upower/+bug/876279 scheint ein duplikat davon zu sein, mit dem selben workaround.
<le_bot> Title: Bug #876279 “Upowerd excessive CPU usage” : Bugs : upower package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<tomreyn> deathleff: ^
<deathleff> tomreyn, danke. hilft leider hier nicht auf nur laden umzustellen. ärgerlich aber ich werds überleben :)
<tomreyn> deathleff: ist es denn ein android-fon oder ein iphone?
<deathleff> der powerd maintainer mined bestimmt bitcoins :)
<tomreyn> :)
<deathleff> tomreyn, ein android fon und ein kleines ipad. beide erzeugen hohe upowerd last beim usb aufladen.
<tomreyn> also beim ipad würd ich mal das mit dem "trust" probieren (siehe bugreports) - scheint ja zu funktionieren
<deathleff> tomreyn, das fragt das ipad direkt nach dem anstecken, wähle immer vertrauen, änder aber nichts an der load.
<tomreyn> und beim android ggf. mal die verschiedenen verbindungsmodi durchprobieren
<tomreyn> ah okay, dann ist es wohl was anderes, müsstest du dann mal strace oder gdb anwerfen um zu sehen in was für ner schleife upowerd da hängt.
<deathleff> tomreyn, ich pfostiere mal die usb-ids und ein powertop zum upowerd auf bugs.launchpad :)
<tomreyn> sollte iegentlich ein einfach zu fixender bug sein, schade dass der so lange offen ist.
<tomreyn> guter plan!
<deathleff> ja das ist ärgerlich tomreyn, besonders wenn das laptop in diesem fall wegen hitze runterfährt deswegen...
<tomreyn> das ist dann nochmal ein anderes (hardware-/firmware-) problem, was dann 'nur zufällig' mit diesem software-bug zusammenspielt. ;)
<agentsoul> Hallo ich suche eine Möglichkeit meine Kalender (ical) nach Jahren zu archivieren. Habe keine Lightning (thunderbrid) Erweiterung gefunden. Gibt es ein tool um eine .ics zu bearbeiten?
<agentsoul> Also habe eine .ics mit meinem gesamten Kalender und müsste jetzt "nur" alle Termine mit time 2016 in eine neue schreiben.
<sdx23> agentsoul: vllt. einen filter-patch für vdirsyncer schreiben
<silverado> ایرانی نبود؟
<maredebianum> Kennt jemand serverseitige Web-Software, von der aus man ssh machen kann? Also sowas wie die Konsolen bei Vservern, ich --- 443/HTTPS ---> Webseite mit console/ssh -- start ssh user@host --> host, gerne auch via paketmanager
<k1l> warum nicht direkt per ssh?
<Frickelpit> maredebianum: den Sinn dahinter bitte mal erklären
<maredebianum> k1l: total verdongeltes Windows: Ports sind zu, Programme sind offline (kein DNS/Netz). Ich hab schon ssh auf 443, das hilft nicht...
<maredebianum> k1l: sorry, ich muss los, aber wenn jemand eine Idee hat, ich schaue später
<tomreyn> ohne netzwerkanbindung wird das wohl alles nicht gehen
<Frickelpit> maredebianum: bau dir nen Tunnel mit ssh, wenn nur bestimmte Ports gehen
<k1l> ich versteh noch nicht so recht was das problem und das ziel ist.  so wie ich es verstanden habe wird ein tunnel gewollt.
<bekks> Vordongelte Windows haben nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun.
<uniCAT> hat initrd etwas mit acpi beim booten zu tun?
<dadrc> initrd wird seit Kernel 2.6 nicht mehr benutzt, afaik
<uniCAT> ok, thx.
<dadrc> das macht mittlerweile alles initramfs, und naja, hat das was mit ACPI zu tun... eher nicht, das sorgt nur dafür, dass der Kernel erstmal booten kann
<koegs> maredebianum: shellinabox
<maredebianum> koegs: danke, das sieht gut aus, sowas suchte ich (HTTPS:443 ---> Webserver ---> via ssh/login vom Server aus weiter)
#ubuntu-de 2017-03-19
<DaVu> guten Morgen...ich versuche mich gerade in die Welt von Steam einzulesen...
<DaVu> Wenn ich mich angemeldet habe, wie erfahre ich dann welche Spiele auch für Ubuntu verfügbar sind?
<DaVu> Die System-Requirements, die ich mir bisher angesehen habe, erwähnen Ubuntu nicht
<DaVu> ah, habs gefunden ;)
<doev> hi
<doev> Ich habe hier ein USB-Gerät, dass einwandfrei unter einem anderen Linux funktioniert. Damit es das tut, muss ich den Modus der seriellen Schnittstelle anpassen. Dazu verwende ich den Befehl: sudo stty -F /dev/ttyUSB0 -icrnl -ixon -echoctl -echoke  aber leider tut sich da gar nichts.
<doev> Das heißt der Befehl kehr nicht mehr auf die Kommandozeile zurück.
<doev> ls -l
<doev> upps
<vrach> hat ubuntu nicht automount bei usb?
<vrach> bilde ich mir ein 
<doev> vrach, keine Ahnung, wenn ich das Gerät dranstecke, dann muss ich auch erstmal von 9600 auf 57600 baud hochstellen.
<vrach> ich weis jetzt nich was du mit der seriellen schnittstelle machst aber ich glaube du musst erstmal schauen ob automount dir nicht "zuvorgekommen" ist, glaube ich
<doev> ok
<doev> du sprichst aber nicht von einer USB-Festplatte?
<k1l_> doev: was ist denn das für ein "usb gerät"?
<vrach> was sagt den lsusb?
<k1l_> wenn das jetzt kein mikrocontroller ist oder so, dann ist das eher unüblich mit der baudrate umzustellen
<doev> das Gerät ist da und wenn ich cat  /dev/ttyUSB0 nutze sehe ich auch den Datenstrom.
<doev> k1l_, ich glaube da ist ein ATMega drin, also ja ist ein Microkontroller.
<doev> Bus 005 Device 003: ID 0403:6001 Future Technology Devices International, Ltd FT232 USB-Serial (UART) IC
<jokrebel> und das "Gerät" ist was genau?
<vrach> was ist das denn fuer ein microcontroller?
<doev> das ist die Lösung für Raspbian, aber leider geht es nicht mit Ubuntu: https://www.olimex.com/forum/index.php?topic=3394.0
<le_bot> Title: eeg-smt neuroserver, raspberry pi (at www.olimex.com)
<k1l_> doev: entferne mal das "brltty" paket
<doev> sudo stty -F /dev/ttyUSB0 -brltty ? kennt er nicht
<k1l_> nein, entferne mal das brltty paket vom ubuntu system
<doev> ah, ok :)
<doev> hmm, nee
<doev> immer noch nicht.
<k1l_> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/268510   das ist wohl bekannt, dass das ding probleme macht
<le_bot> Title: Question #268510 : Questions : Ubuntu (at answers.launchpad.net)
<vrach> der aussteller hat scheinbar auch ne virtual box mit xp druff um das problem zu umgehen
<vrach> verrueckt
<doev> dann wäre wohl die einfache Lösung, das Gerät über den raspberry anzusprechen. Die Daten werden sowieso als Serverdienst bereitgestellt.
<doev> trotzdem danke :)
<vrach> witzig dass es unterm raspberry geht
<vrach> aeh raspbian
<doev> Ich denke weil der ja eher auch zum Basteln ist.
<vrach> ist das ein uni projekt?
<doev> nein, privat. Aber das gehört eher nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<doev> ;)
<tuxiano> Hi, ich versuche in der Shotwell Datenbank den Pfad zu meinen Bildern zu ändern (http://ideone.com/3QtED8), aber ich bekomme einen "UNIQUE constraint failed" Fehler. Woran könnte das liegen?
<le_bot> Title: Ideone.com - 3QtED8 - Online IDE & Debugging Tool (at ideone.com)
<tuxiano> Einen einzelnen Eintrag zu ändern funktioniert gut, aber eben nicht alle 8744 Einträge.
<bekks> Was genau änderst du wie?
<Rochvellon> Man kann auch einen anderen Ordner unter "Einstellungen -> Bibliothek" eintragen, z.B. ~/Bilder/Shotwell oder ~/Shotwell. -> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shotwell/
<le_bot> Title: Shotwell › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tuxiano> bekks: Danke, ja dabei ist mir Shotwell abgestürzt und ich habe es versucht über "DB Browser for SQLITE" wieder gerade zu biegen ...
<tuxiano> habe zum Glück noch ein Backup von dem DB gefunden, jetzt funktioniert es wie in der wiki beschrieben.
<tuxiano> *der DB
<tuxiano> PS Falls shotwell nicht wieder abstürzt
<vrach> ist hier jemand bei NETFLIX und hat es unter ubuntu zum laufen gekriegt?
<sash_> Ich hab nen Fernseher für Netflix
<sash_> Unter Ubuntu: Einfach Chrome nutzen
<ppq> vrach, firefox mit nem chrome => 53 user agent
<ppq> >=
<vrach> cool danke
<Chris\C> moin zusammen, bluetooth auf unserem hp pavilion will nicht so wirklich! Device wird nicht erkannt bzw gefunden! Kann mir jemand sagen ob wir bestimmte Treiber brauchen?
<Chris\C> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24211470/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Chris\C> alle schon am schlafen?
<k1l_> Chris\C: irgendwas in dmesg? im bios angestellt? hardware schalter auf off?
<Chris\C> k1l_, nicht wirklich wir kommen direkt von Windows :D Ubuntu wurde via Live CD installiert
<Chris\C> Unter Windows funktioniert BT ohne Probleme
<k1l_> ja drück mal den hardware schalte und den shortcut
<Frickelpit> und schau mit rfkill nach
<k1l_> "rfkill list"
<Chris\C> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24211615/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Chris\C> Wohl kein HW Schalter vorhanden!
<k1l_> ja ich sitze nicht an dem gerät :)
<Chris\C> Ich auch nicht :D Hier ein Auszug von Dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/24211579/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> hab letztens auch ein consumer gerät gesehen, wo die led leiste unterm bildschirm direkt auch der knopf war. da ging beim staubwischen alles aus.
<Chris\C> ohhh :D
<Chris\C> Es handelt sich um um ein HP Pavilion DV7 muss mal selber kurz die specs studieren!
<k1l_> mal den aufgemalten shortcut drücken und /oder im bios nachgucken.
<Chris\C> Aufgemalten Shortcut?
<k1l_> auf dem keyboard
<Chris\C> Chris drück mal auf den Shortcut
<Chris\C> upps
<k1l_> es gibt leider dröölfzig verschiedene möglichkeiten, wie hersteller das intern verkabeln und die schalter abgreifen oder anwenden. deswegen kann ich dir nicht sagen was da jetzt genau hilft, weil ich das gerät nicht hier habe
<k1l_> ubuntu sieht aber keine BT hardware. also ist das irgendwie abgestellt
<k1l_> möglichkeit ist noch, dass der windows treiber beim ausmachen vom BT das in einen stand versetzt, das der linux treiber vom hersteller das nicht mehr anstellen kann. da muss man eventuell mal akku und strom ne zeit rausnehmen und dann mal gucken
<Chris\C> https://scontent-amt2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t34.0-12/17410000_171625670016597_995719973_n.jpg?oh=6115ba07c9a7d3f1dbee5659f1792f5c&oe=58D13085
<Chris\C> da ist in der Tat kein Hardware Schalter!
<Chris\C> Mit Bios müsste ich mir wenn vor Ort angucken bin derzeit per rdp drauf!
<k1l_> ganz rechts?
<Chris\C> Ist WIFI
<k1l_> jo stimmt :)
<Chris\C> Dachte evtl daneben und nur die Beleuchtung nicht aktiv ist!
<Chris\C> Was noch komisch ist, WIFI hat er ja auch gleich erkannt funzte nicht weil man erst Treiber installieren musste!
<Chris\C> das ging sofort 
<benlue> okay dann ging es sofort :D 
<k1l_> ja zwischen gerät erkennen und gerät mit dem treiber richtig bedienen ist auch ein unterschied :)
<benlue> naja wenn per hardwaretaste bt ausgeschlaten ist müsste doch aber das bloutoothdevice unter lspcie erkennbar sein oder nicht?
<k1l_> nein
<benlue> Es ei denn unter BIOS wurde es abgeschalten!
<benlue> *sei
<k1l_> da igbt es keine norm. gibt hersteller, bei denne ist dann der steckplatz komplett ohne strom und wird nicht erkannt.
<benlue> ahh okay!
<benlue> Dann müssen wir nochmal genauer forschen! Kennst du dich zufällig noch mit hp wireless sound aus?
<Chris\C> HPWA.exe
<benlue> :X
#ubuntu-de 2018-03-12
<steven__> Guten Abend
<bumblebee> guten morgen. kann mir bitte jemand erklären, wie ich unter ubuntu/lubuntu einen drucker installiere (und ggf. einrichte)?
<DaVu> netzwerk- oder lokal angeschlossener Drucker?
<bumblebee> lokal angeschlossen
<DaVu> was für einer?
<bumblebee> canon pixma mg2950
<DaVu> Normalerweise ist das eigentlich straight forward. Also "einstellungen"->"Drucker"->"Hinzufügen"->"Druckerhersteller und modell auswählen" fertig
<DaVu> Dann solltest du ihn eigentlich schon mal ansprechen können
<bumblebee> oh, ok
<DaVu> ansonsten könnte das noch hilfreich sein: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Drucker/Canon/
<le_bot> Title: Canon › Drucker › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<DaVu> Das hier ebenso: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Drucker/
<le_bot> Title: Drucker › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bumblebee> auf der herstellerseite werden für linux treiber angeboten ( https://www.canon.de/support/consumer_products/products/fax__multifunctionals/inkjet/pixma_mg_series/pixma_mg2950.aspx?type=drivers&language=&os=Linux%20(64-bit) ). ist das dann überflüssig?
<le_bot> Title: PIXMA MG2950 - Support – Laden Sie Treiber, Software und Handbücher herunterladen - Canon Deutschland (at www.canon.de)
<DaVu> nö, nicht unbedingt. Wenn der Hersteller dir schon treiber bietet, dann solltest du die auf jeden Fall erstmal probieren
<DaVu> so wie ich das sehe, sind das nachher deb-pakete. Die wirst du dann wohl mit 'dpkg -i <paketname>' installieren müssen. Je anchdem, ob du 32 oder 64 bit hast
<bumblebee> also da wird ein mal ein treiber für den den scanner und einer für den drucker angeboten. und zwar jeweils in 3 verschiedenen varianten: "debian packagearchive", "rpm packagearchive" und "quelldatei".
<DaVu> du möchtest das debian paket archive
<bumblebee> okay
<DaVu> rpm ist eher für Fedora, CentOS oder andere RedHat Clone
<bumblebee> und ubuntu basiert auf debian, daher debian
<bumblebee> ich lad mal runter
<DaVu>  so isses ;)
<bumblebee> DaVu: die erste von dir vorgeschlagene methode scheint bei mir nicht zu funktionieren. als hinzuzufügenden drucker wird mir nur ein "CUPS-BRF-Printer" angeboten, aber darüber hinaus keine auswahl eines herstellers/modells.
<bumblebee> achso, vermutlich, weil der drucker noch nicht angeschlossen ist?
<bumblebee> sorry, mein fehler. jetzt sehe ich gerade, dass es die auswahl doch gibt.
<bumblebee> re
<bumblebee> DaVu: wie installiere ich denn den scanner-treiber und wie nutze ich anschließend den scanner?
<DaVu> bumblebee: schon entpackt?
<bumblebee> ja, und die install.sh ausgeführt, aber erfolglos
<bumblebee> moment, ich kopiere den text
<bumblebee> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xVFDbjck4P/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<DaVu> bumblebee: erster Absatz, letzte 3 Zeilen, was steht da? ;)
<bumblebee> dass ein paket nicht installiert ist
<DaVu> welches?
<bumblebee> libpango1.0-0
<DaVu> beantwortet das deine Frage? ;)
<DaVu> apt-cache policy libpango1.0-0
<bumblebee> nein, denn ich weiß ja nicht, woher/wie ich das bekomme
<bumblebee> ah, danke
<DaVu> das checkt aber nur, ob das installiert ist oder nicht
<DaVu> wenn da unter "installiert" (keine) steht
<DaVu> dann ist es nicht installiert
<bumblebee> N: Paket libpangol1.0-0 kann nicht gefunden werden.
<DaVu> tippfehler
<bumblebee> oops
<DaVu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QnqsfMkQmW/ 
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<DaVu> so siehts bei mir aus
<bumblebee> Installiert:           (keine)
<bumblebee> wie hast du es bei dir installiert?
<DaVu> dann: sudo apt install libpango1.0-0
<bumblebee> nur apt? nicht apt-get?
<DaVu> kommt drauf an...welches Ubuntu? 16.04?
<bumblebee> 17.10
<DaVu> dann reicht apt
<DaVu> apt-get geht aber auch
<bumblebee> und bei lubuntu 16.04?
<DaVu> ist wie bei Fedora wo es entweder mit Yum oder dnf geht
<DaVu> seit 16.04 kann man bedenkenlos apt nehmen
<DaVu> aber wie gesagt. apt-get geht ebenfalls
<bumblebee> gut, danke
<DaVu> du kannst auch jedes Mal eine Münze werfen und die entscheiden lassen ;)
<DaVu> *spaß
<bumblebee> :D
<bumblebee> ok, super, scanner ist installiert
<DaVu> glückwunsch
<bumblebee> aber wie nutze ich den jetzt? es fehlt ja die canon-software, mit der ich das immer gemacht habe unter windows
<moveax> ich nehm immer gimp
<DaVu> ^^
<bumblebee> mit gimp geht das, ja?
<moveax> da kannst dann "datei -> erstellen -> aus scanner / kamera"
<DaVu> gimp, LibreOffice, egal...etliche Programme können Bilder von Scanner "holen"
<moveax> ^
<bumblebee> ah
<DaVu> Je nach Scanner kann man auch am Scanner Bilder an den PC "schicken"
<Amm0n> Xsane gibts auch noch
<moveax> jau, per samba gehts auch oft
<DaVu> dann speichert er die Datei (je nachdem ob jpg, png, pdf) auf dem Rechner in einen vordefinierten Ordner
<DaVu> Da es "nur" ein USB-Drucker ist, ist das Protokoll bestimmt ein anderes als SMB...aber grundlegend ja, irgendwas in der Richtung
<moveax> ah ok
<moveax> ich hatte die alten office geräte aus der alten firma im kopf, usb hab ich nicht bedacht
<bumblebee> also hab ich jetzt im grunde alles, was ich zur nutzung von drucker und scanner benötige, ja?
<moveax> mach doch einen testlauf :)
<DaVu> man muss ja auch nicht alles wissen, moveax ;)
<moveax> :P
<DaVu> bumblebee: es klingt auf jeden Fall so. Ich würde jetzt einfach mal ein wenig mit rumspielen
<DaVu> Testseite drucken hat geklappt?
<bumblebee> ähm, ne. ich habe das noch gar nicht testen können, weil der drucker nicht hier ist.
<DaVu> wtf
 * DaVu macht was anderes
<bumblebee> wie?
<DaVu> Du installierst Treiber für einen Drucker, den du noch nicht hast? ernsthaft?
<DaVu> wie können wir dir denn jetzt sagen, ob das ausreichend ist, wenn du das Gerät nicht hast um das zu überprüfen?
<DaVu> wtf = what the fuck
<bumblebee> es ist so: eine freundin hat mich darum gebeten, linux auf ihrem alten notebook zu installieren, den sie bislang immer mit windows xp betrieben hat. das notebook hab ich also abgeholt und mit zu mir genommen, den drucker aber nicht, da das zu umständilch gewesen wäre. nun will ich aber schon vorab wissen, wie das mit der druckerinstallation funktioniert, sodass ich, wenn ich ihr das notebook wiederbringe, nicht zu viel zeit d
<bumblebee> blamiere, weil ich es nicht gebacken bekomme.
<bumblebee> verstehst du?
<moveax> ja, aber das ist ja selbst unter windows "TIAS"
<bumblebee> was bedeutet tias?
<moveax> verstehen schon aber zu sagen "okay, den drucker hatte ich noch nicht in der hand, wir müssen mal schauen wie das unter linux geht" ist keine blamage
<moveax> "Try it and see"
<bumblebee> hast recht
<Amm0n> Canon PIXMA sind doch nichts exotisches, wird schon passen so
<bumblebee> ich dachte, es wäre vielleicht trotzdem sinnvoll, es vorher in etwa zu verstehen
<bumblebee> bevor ich mich bei ihr dann hier in den chat einloggen muss
<bumblebee> um zu fragen
<moveax> klar, aber supportchannel bereichert man am besten mit konkreten fragen und fehlermeldungen und liesst vorbereitend die doku
<bumblebee> welche doku meinst du jetzt genau?
<moveax> vll hätte es ja auch so geklappt und du hättest garnicht fragen müssen :P dann hätte keiner seine zeit dafür draufgegeben
<moveax> wiki zu druckern
<moveax> zB
<moveax> doku zu dem treiber
<bumblebee> nein, es hätte nicht geklappt, weil ich ja 0 plan hatte
<moveax> tutorial zur installation
<moveax> https://workaround.org/getting-help-on-irc/
<le_bot> Title: Getting help on IRC – workaround.org (at workaround.org)
<moveax> :)
<bumblebee> hm ok
<moveax> ist nicht böse gemeint :)
<bumblebee> schon ok
<moveax> es hilft dir nur bessere antworten zu bekommen wenn du es erstmal alles selber liesst und versuchst :)
<moveax> gut für den lernprozess
<bumblebee> stimmt schon
<moveax> dann kannst du solche fragen künftig für andere beantworten und steuerst was bei, ein geben und nehmen :)
<bumblebee> gut :)
<bumblebee> danke
<DaVu> bumblebee: ok, das macht schon ein wenig Sinn, das gebe ich zu. Nur wirklich überprüfen können wir da nichts. Drücke dir (und der Bekannten) die Daumen, dass alles glatt läuft 
<bumblebee> danke, und danke für deine hilfe :)
<DaVu> ach nicht dafür. Alles gut ;)
<maredebianum> Moin, mein chromium hat einen Memory leak, der regelmäßig dazu führt, dass meine 16G RAM aufgebraucht werden. Ich habe eine bestimmte Sache in Verdacht (hackmd), kann aber im (chromium-) task manager nur sehen, dass der allgemeine Bedarf zunimmt (nicht TAB-spezifisch). Wie komme ich da an genauere Daten, was genau den Speicher auffrisst? Kann eine js-Anwendung überhaupt zu so etwas führen? Dann wäre es ein Bug der Anwendung/Seite, nicht des
<ppq> maredebianum, macht chromium nicht threads (oder gar prozesse) pro tab? wenn ja, schau mal in htop und schalte ggf. die anzeige von userland threads ein
<maredebianum> Hm, das sagt mir jetzt noch weniger als der task manager in chromium selbst, da die Memory-usage für alle Threads gleich ist. Habe einen passenden Bugreport bei hackmd gefunden, tippe aber eher auf ein Problem in chromium (ähnlich wie 52411:AJAX Memory Leak).
<bumblebee> hi leute, da bin ich wieder.
<bumblebee> sitze jetzt mit angeschlossenem drucker am pc.
<bumblebee> leider scheint die installation des druckers mit lubuntu nicht so zu funktionieren wie mit ubuntu.
<bumblebee> wenn ich auf systemwerkzeuge -> drucker gehe, kann ich weder auf "Hinzufügen" noch auf "dienst starten" klicken
<bumblebee> da steht "druck-dienst nicht verfügbar. dienst auf diesem rechner starten oder mit anderem server verbinden"
<bumblebee> wenn ich auf "verbindung" klicke, steht da CUPS-Server: localhost. wenn ich dann auf "verbindung" klicke, kommt ein "fehler des CUPS-servers: beim betrieb von cups trat ein fehler auf: failed to connect to server"
<dadrc> mach mal einen browser auf und geh auf http://localhost:631
<bumblebee> kann ich auch in dem aktuellen browser einen weiteren tab öffnen?
<bumblebee> oder wie genau meinst du das?
<dadrc> klar, neuer tab geht auch
<dadrc> hauptsache auf dem gleichen rechner
<bumblebee> vielleicht noch als information: es handelt sich um einen canon pixma mg2950 und ich nutze lubuntu 16.04
<bumblebee> localhost geht leider nicht
<bumblebee> verbindung fehlgeschlagen
<dadrc> dann läuft kein cups bei dir
<dadrc> Was sagt `sudo service cups status` in einem Terminal?
<bumblebee> Loaded: not-found (Reason: No such file or directory)    Active: inactive (dead)
<dadrc> Dann ist cups nicht mal installiert o0
<bumblebee> sollte das eigentlich installiert sein?
<dadrc> Keine Ahnung, ob das bei Lubuntu immer dabei ist … aber du kannst es ja einfach mal installieren
<dadrc> `sudo apt install cups`
<bumblebee> laut dem wiki kann man es folgendermaßen nachinstallieren: sudo apt-get install cups cups-client cups-bsd
<bumblebee> brauche ich nur cups?
<dadrc> na, pack mal die sachen ausm wiki auch dazu
<bumblebee> ok
<bumblebee> so, fertig
<bumblebee> mal sehen ob es jetzt geht
<bumblebee> ah, jetzt kann ich wohl einen drucker hinzufügen!
<bumblebee> vielen dank, komme später wieder, falls es noch ein problem gibt!
<stevieh> hey ho. Sachtmal: ich hab nen Firefox auf Deutschgestellt, muss aber öfters Webapps benutzen, in die ich viel englischen Text schreibe. kann ich die Eingabesprache in formularen ändern, damit die Fehlerkorrektur geht?
<dadrc> Also, wenn ich Spell Check anmache, kann ich da für das Textfeld die Sprache ändern
<dadrc> Oder soll das dauerhaft sein?
<dadrc> Dann geht es nur über die Browsersprache, afaik
<stevieh> dadrc: wo kann ich das ändern für das Textfeld ändern?
<stevieh> hmm... interssanterweise kann ich in dem editorfeld mit nem Click auf die rechte Maustaste gar nix ändern.
<dadrc> stevieh: bei mir geht das, sobald ich da spellcheck aktiviert habe
<dadrc> ist dann einfach im kontextmenü
<stevieh> dadrc: ja, in anderen textareas auch, nur bei dem kack rt nicht... strange.
<bumblebee> hi. habe auf einem hp 625 notebook lubuntu 16.04 installiert. davor lief der mit winxp. nun wird der in relativ kurzer zeit extrem heiß, was vorher nicht der fall war. woran kann das liegen?
<Lengsdorfer> staub im lüfter
<bumblebee> auf einmal?
<Lengsdorfer> bumblebee, du kannst mal mit top gucken ob da irgendwas sinnlos rechnet
<Lengsdorfer> staub mindert die kühlleistung, das muss man ab und zu entfernen
<bumblebee> also pc mal aufschrauben und gründlich reinigen?
<Lengsdorfer> is beinem notebook meistens blöd zu machen
<Lengsdorfer> guck erst mal mit top, ob da irgendein prozeß zu viel krawall macht
<bumblebee> wie rufe ich das auf?
<k1l_> !top
<le_bot> Informationen zu top finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/top
<Lengsdorfer> terminal -> top
<k1l_> einfach "top" ins terminal schreiben. raus geht man mit "q"
<Lengsdorfer> htop ist etwas bunter:)
<bumblebee> ausschlaggebend ist das, was bei "cpu" und "mem" steht, ja?
<k1l_> es ist das gegenstück zum "taskmanager" bei windows, nur fürs terminal
<Lengsdorfer> jepp, cpu ist hier interessant
<k1l_> die load zahlen sind auch interessant
<Lengsdorfer> alles ist interessant:)
<bumblebee> ok, danke
<bumblebee> werde das morgen an dem problemrechner mal testen müssen.
<bumblebee> seltsam ist aber, dass das problem erst mit dem wechsel von winxp auf linux eingesetzt hat.
<k1l_> ohne mehr fakten ist das nur rumraten
<bumblebee> welche fakten meinst du?
<k1l_> welche auslastung, welche temperaturen, evtl lüftersteuerung, läuft da ein prozess amok,..
<bumblebee> temperaturen kann ich so nicht sagen, aber man verbrennt sich fast die finger.
<k1l_> !sensors
<k1l_> !lm_sensors
<le_bot> Informationen zu Lm_sensors finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lm_sensors
<bumblebee> lüftersteuerung wird ja nicht softwareseitig gesteuert, oder?
<k1l_> das auch angucken^
<bumblebee> ok, danke für die tipps
<bumblebee> ist interessant
#ubuntu-de 2018-03-13
<stevieh> wegen meiner Anfrage zu den Spracheinstellungen im textarea feld gestern: lag einfach daran, dass es irgendein komischer WYSIWYG editor im Browser war...
<stevieh> wie erstelle ich denn in inkscape ein freies polygon? also nicht nen Stern oder so, sondern einfach ecke für ecke und danach füllen?
<leszek> stevieh: bezier kurven tool? Ist es das was du suchst?
<stevieh> ne, ich wills eckig. halt so, wie man das in gimp auch kann...
<stevieh> klick, klick, klick, klick... füllen fertig.
<Amm0n> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=inkscape+polygon hier nichts dabei?
<le_bot> Title: inkscape polygon - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<ppq> stevieh, "freihandlinie zeichnen" (F6) und rechts die option "an spitzen knoten einrasten". dann einmal klicken am startpunkt, an jedem eckpunkt dann doppelklick und am endpunkt wieder einmal klicken
<stevieh> ah, interessant, danke!
<ppq> geht sicher auch noch auf andere arten, das mit dem doppelklick nervt schon etwas
<stevieh> yep. Ich habs jetzt eh "ganz anders" gemacht
<dadrc> na toll
<dadrc> bestimmt falsch
<stevieh> viel schicker ;-)
<stevieh> aber auch nicht so flexibel. Ich will halt in nem diagramm verschiedene Blöcke nacheinander "erklären". Jetzt kopier ich die in ne neue Ebene und mach das Grunddiagramm 50% transparent. 
<stevieh> vorher wollte ich den rest grau transparent abdecken.
<deem> Mit welchem Tool kann ich denn PDFs ausfüllen? Für Okular muss ich ja irgendwie komplett KDE runterladen
<ppq> deem, ein bisschen kann evince das auch
<dadrc> Chrom(e|ium) kann das auch
<deem> ppq: Da hab ich keine Felder
<ppq> deem, zur not halt grafisch, zb mit xournal. nicht elegant, geht dafür aber immer
<ghostcube> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/qpdfview/
<le_bot> Title: qpdfview › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ghostcube> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Master_PDF_Editor/
<le_bot> Title: Master PDF Editor › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ghostcube> aber halt alles qt
<deem> ghostcube: beides ausprobiert. Geht auch nicht
<ghostcube> dann isses nen adobe formular
<ghostcube> geht nur mit reader
<deem> Vielleicht hat mir die Tante vom Support auch einfach ein Read-only PDF geschickt
<dadrc> Ausdrucken, Kugelschreiber, als Fax zurück. Wer Steinzeit will, kriegt Steinzeit =)
<ghostcube> gimp, einlesen, textfeld, fertig
<deem> Gibt's den Acroreader noch als Paket?
<ghostcube> geht wohl nmur über plyonlinux
<deem> hmpf
<deem> Ich druck's einfach aus...
<ppq> das wird seit ewigkeiten nicht mehr gepflegt
<ppq> und ist voller löcher
<ppq> da würd ich jedenfalls kein random pdf mit öffnen ^^"
<stevieh> ich nehm immer xournal für sowas.
<stevieh> ahso, genau, wenn es adobe ist, geht es nur mit dem acroreader
<stevieh> hmm.. mein imagemap plugin in gimp crasht unter 17.10 geht das euch auch so?
<doev> Hallo. Ich suche ein Tool um mehrere Verzeichnisse zu vergleichen ... gibt es da was?
<deem> doev: diff?
<DaVu> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/diff/
<le_bot> Title: diff › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<deem> doev: grafisch nutz ich zb meld
<doev> grafisch ist immer gut.
<doev> genaugenommmen suche ich aber keine Unterschiede, sondern Übereinstimmungen.
<DaVu> Haben wir diff schon erwähnt? :D
<DaVu> mit "übereinstimmung" meinst du da einfach ob die Datei von einem Ordner auch im anderen Ordner vorhanden ist?
<doev> Es sind drei Projektlaufwerke, von drei Standorten. Durch drübersehen habe ich schon gemerkt, dass es teilweise gleiche Projektordner an unterschiedlichen Standorten gibt .... was nicht sein sollte.
<k1l> wenn es eher um daten verschieben geht, dann eher rsync bzw unison
<k1l> oder suchst du eher fslint/fdupes?
<doev> ich mounte mir die Ordner erstmal ro auf dem Server
<doev> k1l, will das erstmal analysieren.
<DaVu> diff hat auf jeden Fall auch die Option identische Dateien anzuzeigen:
<DaVu> diff -s
<DaVu> das ganze geht auch rekursiv: diff -rs
<tomreyn> siehe auch cmp
<doev> fürs erste hilft diff schonmal weiter. danke
<doev> wäre aber schön, wenn man das besser dargestellt bekäme
<Fuchs> doev: kdiff3 
<Fuchs> graphisch, kann Verzeichnisse, rekursiv
<Fuchs> geht allerdings auf Dateiinhalt, koennte also bei sehr grossen Verzeichnissen langsam werden und bei Binaerdateien Muehe bekommen 
<doev> Ich muss mir für morgen was überlegen. Für heute ist Feierabend. bis dann.
<doev> ... es geht auch mehr darum die Ordner zu finden, wo die Verantwortlichen dann mal nachbessern müssen.
<Fuchs> kdiff3 markiert die mit einem roten Symbol, koennte also ggf. gehen
<doev> ok ... bis morgen
<FrameFever> lftp funktioniert bei mir nicht, bekomme keine ausgabe
<FrameFever> gibt es eine möglichkeit den upload zu loggen?
#ubuntu-de 2018-03-15
<danial_> Servus zusammen! Ich hatte vor einigen Tagen bereits ein Problem bei meinem Uni-Laptop (HP Pavilion x360) angesprochen (Betriebssystem: gesplittete Partition - Partition1, Kubuntu 17.10; Partition2, Windows 10). Jedenfalls scheint mit meiner WLAN Karte oder meinem Treiber etwas nicht zu stimmen.
<k1l> es gibt treiber, die vertragen das dualboot nicht.
<danial_> Habe vorhin verzweifelt für knapp 20 EUR eine externen USB-WLAN Adapater auf Amazon bestellt.
<danial_> @k1l: Wäre es sinnvoll, wenn ich von meiner Windows Partition ein Image auf meiner Festplatte speicher und mich danach von Windows 10 (vorübergehend) verabschieden ?
<danial_> *externen Festplatte
<k1l> wie letztes mal gesagt. es gibt wlan karten, die in zusammenhang mit einem dualboot mit den treibern probleme haben. da setzt z.b. das windows beim runterfahren die karte in einen zustand, aus der der linux-treiber die karte nicht aufwachen kann. etc. 
<danial_> mmh ... also wenn ich die Windows Partition lösche, wird sich das Problem nicht zwingend beheben ?
<k1l> da muss man dann ganz genau gucken ob es an der karte und dem treiber, oder dem bios liegt in zusammenhang mit evtl hardware schaltern
<k1l> das problem ist das hin und her switchen
<danial_> @k1l: Normalerweise switche ich kaum bis gar nicht hin und her. Habe Windows 10 allerhöchstens dann gebooted, wenn ich Probleme wie solche hatte und schauen wollte, ob sie beim Windows System auch auftreten
<k1l> dann guck noch mal genau nach, wann diese problem auftreten. also was du vorher gemacht hast
<k1l> beim letzten mal war die wlan karte ja gar nicht erkannt unter ubuntu, iirc. dann ist das schon dieses deep state problem, oder eben ein bios problem (z.b. mit hardware/software schaltern)
<danial_> Ich hatte immer das Gefühl, dass die recht spontan kamen
<k1l> mit gefühl funktioniert technik nicht :)
<danial_> Soll ich bei der Ausgabe von dmesg nach was speziellem suchen (habe da schon in rot angezeigt bekommen, dass da paar Dinge mit iwlwifi nicht ganz stimmen).
<danial_> Ja, Gefühle sollte man aus technischen Angelegenheiten verbannen xD
<k1l> guck nach, ob die karte unter "lspci" erkannt wird. und ob die passenden module geladen sind, ob es bei "rfkill list" als geblockt steht. dann ob es beim booten in dmesg/syslog was zu gibt
<danial_> Also mit lspci wird kein Fehler angezeigt (02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Device 24fb (rev 10) )
<danial_> Ausgabe von rfkill list: "1: phy0: Wireless LAN Soft blocked: no Hard blocked: no 4: hci0: Bluetooth Soft blocked: no Hard blocked: no"
<k1l> geht das wlan jetzt?
<danial_> Nein, leider nicht :/
<danial_> Bei der Ausgabe von "dmesg | grep -i iwlwifi" bekomme ich in einer Zeile "[     25.585993] RIP: 0010: iwl_trans_pcie_grab_nic_access+0xdf/0xf0 [iwlwifi]"
<k1l> was gibt "uname -r" aus?
<danial_> 4.13.0-36-gerenic
<danial_> *generic
<k1l> die karte hatte unter dem 4.4er kernel in 16.04 probleme. die sind aber bei den kerneln ab 17.04 weg.
<k1l> das muss bei dir mit dem dualboot und dem windows treiber zusammen hängen
<danial_> Ich mache gerade ein Image meiner Windows 10 Partition und werde mich dann vermutlich erstmal von Windows 10 verabschieden (auch wenn Windows 10 bei Convertables mit Touchscreen gut geeignet ist)
<k1l> "sudo iwlist scan" bring nix?
<danial_> Ausgabe von "sudo iwlist scan": "lo             Interface doesn't support scanning    wlp2s0        Interface doesn't support scanning: Device or resource busy"
<k1l> mach mal "sudo rmmod iwlwifi"  und danach "sudo modprobe iwlwifi"
<k1l> das entläd und danach läd den kernel treiber (modul) für die intel karte
<danial_> Ausgabe von "sudo rmmod iwlwifi": "rmmod: ERROR: Module iwlwifi is in use by: iwlmvm"
<danial_> Soll ich "iwlmvm" irgendwie "killen" und es dann nochmal versuchen ?
<k1l> "sudo modprobe -r iwlmvm; sudo modprobe -r iwlwifi"
<k1l> und dann "sudo modprobe iwlwifi"
<danial_> Nichts passiert :/
<k1l> keine ausgabe? das heisst erstmal keine fehler
<k1l> jetzt noch mal "sudo iwlist scan"
<danial_> Oh je
<k1l> lange ausgabe mit allen wlans der nachbarn?
<danial_> "lo Interface doesn't support scanning."
<danial_> Nein
<danial_> Das wlp2s0 scheint nicht mehr da zu sein
<k1l> "sudo modprobe iwlwifi"   gemacht?
<danial_> Ja
<k1l> und das ging ohne fehlermeldung?
<danial_> Ich versuche nochmal alle Schritte von vorne
<k1l> am einfachsten wäre es halt, wenn man da ein lan kabel dransteckt und direkt auf dem gerät arbeiten kann
<danial_> 1. "sudo modprobe -r iwlmvm" - Keine Ausgabe
<danial_> 2. "sudo modprobe -r iwlwifi": rmmod: ERROR: missing module name. modprobe: FATAL: Error running remove command for iwlwifi
<danial_> 3. "sudo modprobe iwlwifi" - Keine Ausgabe
<danial_> 4. "sudo iwlist scan": lo          Interface doesn't support scanning.
<k1l> "sudo modprobe -v iwlwifi"
<k1l> das sollte mehr anzeigen
<danial_> Keine Ausgabe :/
<k1l> das ist jetzt ohne die vollen logs nicht wirklich zu flicken
<k1l> also entweder lan kabel dranstecken, oder eben gucken obs mit reboot geht
<danial_> Ich könnte, nachdem mein Image-Backup von der Windows Partition fertig ist, einen reboot machen und schauen, ob's funktioniert.
<danial_> LAN-Kabel lässt sich leider nicht anschließen, Buchse fehlt beim Convertable
<danial_> Währenddessen würde ich gerne auf ein zweites - eher kleineres und nicht so wichtiges - Problem zu sprechen kommen. Mein LibreOffice stürzt ab, wenn ich bei der Personalisierung den Link zu einem Firefox-Theme eingebe und danach gesucht wird. Allgemein stürzt libreOffice gerne bei mir ab oder laggt häufig. 
<k1l> warum firefox theme?
<k1l> im normalen betrieb ist mir libreoffice seit jahren nicht mehr abgestürzt. selbst bei massigen daten in calc
<danial_> Oh
<danial_> Also wenn ich unter "Extras >> Optionen >> LibreOffice >> Personalisierung" gehe, dann werden mir Optionen zu Firefox Themes angezeigt.
<k1l> https://ask.libreoffice.org/en/question/144178/i-cant-get-firefox-themes-to-load-in-the-personalization-section-why/
<le_bot> Title: I can't get Firefox themes to load in the personalization section--why? - Ask LibreOffice (at ask.libreoffice.org)
<danial_> Jetzt ist mein LibreOffice wieder stehen geblieben :/
<danial_> Also es scheint wohl das im Link erwähnte Problem zu sein - leider steht da keine Lösung zu
<k1l> ist ein bug von libreoffice. da ist ja der bugreport verlinkt. da wird man den patch einspielen müssen. das bedarf dann einem update vom ubuntu paket.
<k1l> also entweder bug melden und hoffen, dass der maintainer das backported. oder eben mit dem standard theme leben für 17.10
<k1l> so, ciao
<danial_> Vielen lieben Dank für Deine Mühe nochmal! Bis demnächst :)
<Rar9> hi kann mir jemand mit diesen fehler weiter helfen?
<Rar9>  libgraphicsmagick1-dev : Depends: liblcms1-dev but it is not installable
<Rar9>  sudo apt-get install liblcms1-dev
<Rar9>  - Package liblcms1-dev is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<deem> Rar9: welches ubuntu nutzt du denn?
<Rar9> 7.1.15-ubuntu16.04.18030214
<Rar9> plesk
<deem> plesk ist kein ubuntu
<Rar9> ja läuft aber darauf
<Rar9> PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/opt/plesk/php/7.1/lib/php/modules/gmagick.so' - /opt/plesk/php/7.1/lib/php/modules/gmagick.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
<deem> Rar9: das beantwortet aber meine frage nicht. welches ubuntu nutzt du?
<Rar9> ubuntu 16.04 lts
<Rar9> Linux mail 4.13.0-36-generic #40~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Feb 16 23:25:58 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<deem> das sieht für mich ja fast so aus, als würde plesk da was kaputt machen
<Rar9> https://support.plesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/115003511013-How-to-install-Gmagick-PHP-extension-on-Ubuntu-Debian-
<le_bot> Title: How to install Gmagick PHP extension on Ubuntu/Debian? – Plesk Help Center (at support.plesk.com)
<deem> bei mir gibt es nämlich keine abhängigkeit auf das paket, sondern auf liblcms2-dev
<Rar9> bei mit sind es liblcms1-dev + libtiff4-dev
<deem> Rar9: pack mal bitte ein "apt policy libgraphicsmagick1-dev" und ein "apt depends libgraphicsmagick1-dev" in ein pastebin
<Rar9> https://pastebin.com/uZiSyRrG
<le_bot> Title: apt policy libgraphicsmagick1-dev libgraphicsmagick1-dev: Installed: (none - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<deem> ja nice. entfern mal die ppas und versuch es dann nochmal
<Rar9> wie?
<Rar9> welche?
<deem> du hast 2 ppas für graphicsmagick. eins davon scheint ein kaputtes paket zu beinhalten
<deem> entferne deine ppas und alles ist gut
<Rar9> DANKE
<Rar9> hmmm kannst hier mit auch helfen?
<Rar9> PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/opt/plesk/php/7.1/lib/php/modules/gmagick.so' - /opt/plesk/php/7.1/lib/php/modules/gmagick.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
<Rar9> locate gmagick.so
<Rar9>  findet auch nix
<deem> Rar9: hast du das so eingebunden wie in den plesk artikel beschrieben?
<deem> dem*
<Rar9> ja nur mit php71
<Rar9> aber es wird nix erstellt da ich anscheined keien .so datei habe
<deem> ist das paket denn installiert?
<Rar9> gm -version zeigt den status
<Rar9> ok fehler gefunden...
<Rar9> ich glaub ich brauch ein langes Weekend
<enrico_> hallo wo finde ich den deutschen Irc Chat von Sidution?
<k1l> !alis
<le_bot> alis ist ein Service zur Suche von Kanälen auf freenode. Mehr Informationen und Hilfe dazu unter /msg alis help list oder in #freenode . Beispiel: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<enrico_> danke
<k1l> aber wie in deren wiki zu sehen, ist das nicht hier auf freenode.
<k1l> <k1l> aber wie in deren wiki zu sehen, ist das nicht hier auf freenode.
<asklah> Hi, trifft diese Aussage auch noch bei Windows 10 zu? https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot/#Komplette-Neuinstallation
<le_bot> Title: Dualboot › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<asklah> Also muss man erst Windows 10 installieren und dann erst Linux? Eine Freundin hat Linux Mint drauf und möchte auf Ihrem Thinkpad e470 noch zusätzlich Windows 10 installieren.
<k1l> mit uefi sollte das eigentlich besser werden. aber windows ist sehr zickig, wenn es nicht die erste partition hat etc. pp. also einen ubuntu stick bereit halten um ubuntus grub nochmal zu installieren oder nen sicheres ubuntu über das unsichere mint zu installieren. (schließlich sind wir ja in #ubuntu-de)
<asklah> ja :D
<asklah> Ist MInt immer noch unsicher? da war was, nor?
<k1l> ja, die sehen es nicht ein, das ihre fummelscheiße unsicher ist, weil sie sicherheitsupdates blockieren.
<deem> windows hat mit uefi übrigens die eigenart immer den bootloader zu überschreiben
<vlt> k1l: Welche Sicherheitsupdates fehlen denn bei Mint?
<asklah> okay, dann trifft die Aussage wie im Wiki steht immer noch zu
<k1l> vlt: guck halt nach was sie da alles blocken
<vlt> Das wollte ich jetzt eigentlich nicht erst suchen und dachte, jemand kann mit ein Beispiel geben.
<vlt> *mir
<k1l> die haben da einen eigenne updater und verschiedene level für updates. und als standard werden,iirc, alle updates von security.ubuntu.com geblockt.
<k1l> betrifft vor allem kernel, , xorg, firefox, bootloader etc etc
<k1l> also alle pakete, die mint anpasst.
<vlt> Ok, danke.
<stevieh> hmm... mein duplicity im Cronjob hängt wohl seit 100 Stunden... kann ich rausbekommen, wo es hängt?
<stevieh> Mar 15 17:50:38 Error: Lokale und entfernte Metadaten sind bereits synchron, keine Synchronisierung benötigt.
<stevieh> Mar 15 17:50:38 Fatal: Duplicity failed.
<stevieh> ah ja.
<jokrebel> weis jetzt nicht ob das hilft; mein DejaDup macht ab und an eine "Überprüfung" der Daten; dafür muss ich das Passwort aber eingeben sonst hängt das auch ewig im System rum
<jokrebel> oh! er is weg
<dgazz> Moin! Ich habe meinen Bildschirm mit einem Kolorimeter kalibriert und soweit läuft auch alles gut, nur dass manchmal nach einem Neustart das Betriebssystem mit einem Rotstich, nach dem Displaymanager, startet. Diesen Fehler kann ich beheben, indem ich die Bildschirmauflösung neu setze. Aber es wäre ja schön, wenn die Farbverschiebung nicht geschieht. Ist dies ein Bug?
<jokrebel> immerhin über 7 Minuten durchgehalten
<Fussel> banders wie du!
<jokrebel> ###fürs Protokoll: Leute! Hier lesen nicht ständig alle sofort mit
<Fussel> achso?
<stevieh> Fürs Protokoll: hier liest auch keiner das Protokoll :-)
<jokrebel> stevieh: grade Du solltest das aktuell ;-)
<Fussel> sowasnennt man auch pech
<stevieh> :-)
<jokrebel> aber ich bin ja nich so
<jokrebel> weis jetzt nicht ob das hilft; mein DejaDup macht ab und an eine "Überprüfung" der Daten; dafür muss ich das Passwort aber eingeben sonst hängt das auch ewig im System rum
<jokrebel> stevieh: sagte ich heut mal zu Dir als Du schon weg warst IIRC
<stevieh> ach, das war für mich? Ne... ist ja duplicity. Die Fehlermeldung hab ich ja gepostet, da kann anscheinend duplicity was nicht mit dem rsync rückgabewert anfangen
<jokrebel> dachte DejaDup setzt auf duplicity auf? Kann mich aber auch täuschen
<jokrebel> war nur ein Schuss ins blaue
<stevieh> ja, tut es auch, aber diese Restore nummer ist eher dejadup. 
<stevieh> Ich benutze das via backupninja für den Server.
<stevieh> geht meist sehr geschmeidig, aber der Fehler ist schon eher strange
<Fussel> die rechte
<danial> Servus zusammen! Ich bräuchte dringend eure Hilfe. Ich habe das Gefühl, mein (Uni-)Laptop ist mehr oder weniger hin. Ich versuche die ganze Zeit, mit Live-USB Sticks zu booten aber es tut sich nichts :(
<danial> Wie könnte ich vom BIOS aus meinen Laptop zurück auf die Werkeinstellungen setzen ?
<stevieh> da gibts im Bios meist ne Einstellung... 
<danial> Ich versuche gleich nochmal einen neuen Live-USB zu erstellen (Lubuntu 17.10) - aber viel Hoffnung habe ich leider nicht mehr
<danial> Also von Live-USB Sticks scheint er nicht mehr booten zu wollen (obwohl ich die entsprechenden Einstellungen im BIOS gespeichert hab)
<danial> Wie kann ich meine USB-Sticks einmal ''reinigen'', den Speicher komplett frei machen und nochmal einen Live-Boot USB-Stick draus machen ? Tut mir Leid, wenn ich im Moment recht verzweifelt wirke
<stevieh> wie schreibst du das image denn auf den Stick?
<danial> Ich habe zwei Laptops. Mein "Problem-Laptop" verwende ich normalerweise für die Uni. Im Moment tippe ich von meinem privaten Laptop aus
<stevieh> und von dem aus schreibst du auch das image auf den USB stick. Wie? 
<stevieh> Hast du mal einen anderen probiert?
<danial> Ja, habe zwei USB Sticks ausprobiert. Erst habe ich es mit KDE USB-Creator probiert. Das hat leider nicht funktioniert. Dann habe ich probiert, meine ISO Dateien auf die USB-Sticks zu entpacken (das mit verschiedenen ISO-Dateien). Aber ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass es an meinen Laptop liegt. Egal, welche ISO Datei oder welchen USB Stick nicht nehme - er will einfach nicht vom USB-Stick aus booten, obwohl ich das im BIOS so 
<danial> eingestellt habe. An sich erkennt er aber die USB-Sticks (kann Ordner und Dateien drin erkennen).
<stevieh> aha. d.h. auf dem Laptop der geht, läuft auch ein Linux? Warum schreibst du das image nicht einfach mit dd auf den Stick?
<danial> Ja, auf beiden Laptops läuft Linux (Kubuntu 17.10).
<danial> Ich könnte es nochmal mit dem dd Befehl versuchen
<danial> Wie lautet der Befehl mit dem ''dd'' ?
<stevieh> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB/
<le_bot> Title: Live-USB › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh> https://etcher.io/ das ist auch was ganz buntes
<danial> Okay, das mit dem ISO-Image scheint zu funktionieren :)
<stevieh> bootet doch?
<danial> Ja, jetzt schon
<danial> Eigtl. funktioniert mein Uni-Laptop mit Kubuntu 17.10 einwandfrei - außer das WLAN. Irgendwas mit der WLAN-Karte scheint nicht zu stimmen. Ich dachte mir, vllt wäre es sinnvoll, mein System einfach neu aufzusetzen
<stevieh> das ist der windows weg, das gehört sich nicht.
<stevieh> und gehen muss es deswegen noch lange nicht
<danial> :/
<danial> Ich glaube, ich bin im Moment einfach zu verzweifelt
<danial> Also die WLAN Karte erkennt er irgendwie - zumindest wird bei "lspci" die entsprechende Hardware zu angezeigt 
#ubuntu-de 2018-03-16
<asklah> Hi, kann es sein, dass zram in Ubuntu 16.04 kaputt ist oder zumindest nicht korrekt funktioniert?
<asklah> Sobald es erforderlich ist, dann wird der Speicher im RAM via zram komprimiert aber das Problem bei mir seit paar Wochen ist, dass dabei der ganze Rechner nicht benutzbar wird. 
<asklah> So als ob der auf eine normale HDD auslagern würde, dabei geschieht das ja alles im RAM.
<asklah> zB Heute Nacht. Danach sah es so aus: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3HNw5x4z9M/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> warum um alles in der welt swapt man in eine RAM Disk?
<vlt> asklah?
<asklah> Weil RAM knapp ist?
<stevieh> und deswegen swapt man dann nicht auf die Platte?
<asklah> Die Frage ist nicht warum ich das mache, sondern warum funktioniert zram nicht richtig?
<stevieh> da hast du recht.
<asklah> hab ne SSD drin und daher will sie sanft behandelt werden:)
<stevieh> ok, bei so nem braindead ansatz kannste auch deine Probleme selbst lösen :-)
<asklah> wtf ^^
<stevieh> na, viel spass, es kann viele Gründe geben, warum die performance in die Knie geht, da muss noch nicht mal was kaputt sein. Und die einfachste Lösung ist, so einen Unsinn nicht zu machen. Wenn du ihn doch machst, obwohl es noch nicht mal nötig ist kannste auch selbst rumfrickeln.
<stevieh> aber zur sicherheit würde ich die zram disk auch noch als raid 5 aufbauen.... hrhr
<asklah> hab nur 8GB RAM
<stevieh> ja und? 
<stevieh> dann swapst du auf die SSD und gut ist.
<sash_> Swappen in den RAM?
<sash_> Wie kommt man auf so ne Idee?
<sash_> asklah: Und 8GB RAM reichen für viele Dinge aus, ich w+rde eher nachschauen, wie stevieh sagt, wieso da geswappt wird
<sash_> Swapping ist so auf Desktop-Rechnern ziemlich genau das, was man unter allen Umständen vermeiden will. Und zum RAM: Geswapt wird ja erst, wenn der RAM voll ist, wenn du eine RAM-Disk hast, die für Swap da ist, sorgst du also dafür, dass früher geswapt wird. Allerdings habe ich gerade auf wikipedia gelesen: When used for swap, zram (like zswap also) allows Linux to make more efficient use of RAM, since
<sash_> the operating system can then hold more pages of memory in the compressed swap than if the same amount of RAM had been used as application memory or disk cache. This is particularly effective on machines that do not have much memory.[3][4] In 2012, Ubuntu briefly considered enabling zram by default on computers with small amounts of installed RAM.[5] 
<sash_> 8GB würde ich aber nciht als "small amount of installed RAM" bezeichnen wollen
<asklah> normalerweise wird das system nicht blockiert, wenn ins zram ausgelagert wird. daher habe ich /dev/zram[0-1] auf priorität 5 drin und /dev/sda5 auf -1
<asklah> dennoch wird seit neustem das system blockiert. das war früher nicht so und daher ist da irgendwo ein bug wahrscheinlich
<stevieh> kann ja sein. Trotzdem ist es echt unsinnig. Vor allem auch weil den SSD das echt nix mehr ausmacht.
<asklah> swapoff /dev/zram*
<stevieh> so isses.
<stevieh> meine erste ssd mit 250 Gig hat noch 700€ gekostet, die geht immer noch 1a
<moveax> mir ist eine durchgeraucht, die war aber 2te hand und danach 3 jahre in intensiver nutzung
<moveax> sonst nie wieder was passiert
<asklah> hab eine 60GB schon 4 Jahre drin und die läuft auch noch janz jut soweit.
<orange_> moin, bei mir funktioniert wine nicht. wenn ich im terminal starte bekomme ich folgende fehlermeldung: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sMXSy4rFJj/ an was kann es liegen? danke schonmal!!
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<deem> orange_: du musst die anderen befehle schon auch mit sudo ausführen, nicht nur den ersten
<stevieh> und wine führt man eigentlich nicht mit sudo aus
<orange_> ok vielen dank!! bis jetzt läuft es. falls doch was hängt, melde ich mich wieder..
<imox> waurm klappt dass denn nicht mehr? https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ODBC-Datenquellen_einrichten/
<le_bot> Title: ODBC-Datenquellen einrichten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<imox> ich hab ubuntu 16.04
<dadrc> Na, zumindest warnt der Artikel ja gleich, dass das nicht unbedingt geht
<imox> man braucht das paket libiodbc und das gibts aber nicht mehr oder so
<orange_> so, ich wollte mit wine pdf24 installieren. der installationsasistent öffnet auch. während der installation bekomme ich den fehler OLE error 80040154. An was kann das liegen? bzw wo würde ich das programm finden, wenn es erfolgreich installiert worden wäre? (die installation wird trotz des errors fortgeführt)
<deem> orange_: wieso willst du denn einen pdf-creator mit wine installieren? es gibt doch drölftausend für linux
<orange_> weil ich mit dem programm super arbeiten kann und mich nicht neu einarbeiten wollte.
<stevieh> es ist nicht alles unter Wine lauffähig.
<orange_> ich will mehrere einzelne pdf's zu einem grossen pdf zusammenfügen.
<stevieh> da gibts genug unter Linux
<orange_> auf meinem anderen linux pc hat es funktioniert. ist allerdings ein anderes linux..
<deem> prinzipiell sollte man native programme immer programmen unter wine etc vorziehen. das zeugs unter wine kann funktionieren, muss es aber nicht
<stevieh> orange_: vielleicht mal schauen, was für eine Wine version das eine und das andere ist?
<orange_> habt ihr nen guten vorschlag um pdf dateien zusammenzufügen?
<stevieh> orange_: ich glaub pdfshuffler kann das sehr gut
<imox> https://www.datasunrise.com/blog/how-to-install-the-mysql-odbc-driver-on-ubuntu-16-04/
<imox> ich verscuh das gerade zu installieren aber bekomme immer die fehlermeldung: 
<imox> mysql-connector-odbc-5.3.10-linux-ubuntu16.04-x86-64bit/bin/myodbc-installer: error while loading shared libraries: libodbc.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<imox> ein „apt-file search libodbc.so.2“ spuckt mir folgendes aus 
<imox> libodbc1: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libodbc.so.2
<imox> libodbc1: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libodbc.so.2.0.0
<imox> also ist die ja da, dass setup scheint die nur nicht zu finden jemand eine idee wie ich das angeben soll? 
<Longbottom> imox: Wie kommst du darauf, dass die libodbc.so.2 auf deinem Rechner ist? apt-file search sucht ja auch in nicht installierten Paketen.
<imox> Longbottom: achsooo ja stimmt ^^ 
<imox> ok also brauch ich mal wieder libodbc1 
<imox> was es für ubuntu 16.04 nicht gibt 
<tomreyn> apt-file hat es doch gefunden, dann sollte es das auch geben
<tomreyn> ist in main für 16.04
<tomreyn> (amd64)
<tomreyn> imox: ^
<imox> ;) ? 
<tomreyn> imox: du schriebst es gäbe kein libodbc1 für 16.04, ich schriebe: doch.
<imox> tomreyn: und wie heisst das paket? 
<tomreyn> imox: libodbc1
<smageggbagg> hallo
<smageggbagg> kann mir hier vielleicht jemand bei folgendem problem helfen?
<smageggbagg> ich versuche auf meinem handy eine cordova-app zu testen, weil die emulatoren meinen rechner überfordern
<tomreyn> und auf deinem handy läuft ubuntu?
<smageggbagg> allerdings bleibt das ding beim laden hängen
<smageggbagg> deswegen vermute ich, dass das problem irgendwie mit dem port zusammenhängt
<smageggbagg> what nein, wie kommst du darauf?
<tomreyn> weil du hier in #ubuntu-de bist und nach unterstützung beim test einer app auf deinem handy fragst
<tomreyn> aber vielleicht missverstehe ich die situation?
<smageggbagg> jau, die frage ist: kann das sein, dass der port auf dem mein localhost die app verteilt verhindert, dass die app - die im lokalen netzwerk auf diesem port requested - läuft
<smageggbagg> oder auch: wo finde ich meine iptables
<DaVu> iptables -l -n
<DaVu> ups...nicht ganz richtig
<DaVu> iptables -L -n
<smageggbagg> okay, alle leer ... wie ist das standardmäßig konfiguriert bei ubuntu? ich würd schätzen bis auf standard-ports sind alle geblockt, oder so?
<tomreyn> per default wird nichts geblockt
<smageggbagg> gnah
<smageggbagg> hat hier jemand ne idee, ich finde das nämlich sehr merkwürdig
<smageggbagg> ich hab das android-sdk auf meinem PATH, wird in .bashrc exported und auch die relevanten unterordner und zeigt echo auch an
<smageggbagg> die executables da drin haben run-Genehmigung
<smageggbagg> aber die shell findet keinen einzigen der befehle
<jokrebel> wie viele hatten es gelesen bevor er/sie schon wieder weg war?
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo. Ich plane hier gerade bei einem Rechner eine Neuinstallation. Nun wird es ja in ~1 Monat 18.04 geben. Es gibt aber jetzt schon die beta/prerelease beta version und da frage ich mich, ob diese betas genauso upgedated werden, wie die final version? Also werden diese prereleases dann in einem Monat 'von selbst' zum final?
<tomreyn> Lengsdorfer: die erhalten laufend updates, ja, und sicherheitsupdates werden derzeit nicht garantiert, nein.
<tomreyn> in der tat *solltest* du dann zum release-zeitpunkt aber eine der releaseversion ebenbürtige installation haben, ja.
#ubuntu-de 2018-03-17
<Fussel> Lengsdorfer, ich glaube nicht per devault. aber ist kein großer schritt zu ner arbeitversion
<Lengsdorfer> hmm, ja, ich hab das inzwischen schon ausprobiert. auf dem rechner, um den's geht, bricht die installation ab. ich werd wohl nochnen monat warten müssen
<Fussel> autsch,jo
<Fussel> aber es ist auch kein größerer schritt zwischen den stabel versionen
<Lengsdorfer> ja, das ist alles kein drama. ich hab jetzt mal für spaß debian draufgemacht
<Lengsdorfer> sieht auch schön aus
<Fussel> hihi, jo
<wunder_> ich habe eine Frage zum Input Parameter, ffmpeg -qscale 5 -r 4 -b 9600 -i img_%04d.jpg zeitraffer.mp4 
<wunder_>  "%Y-%m-%d_1200.jpg" funktioniert leider nicht für die dateien 2018-03-12_1200.jpg 2018-03-13_1200.jpg 2018-03-14_1200.jpg
<wunder_> Habs mit ner pipe hinbekomme
<wunder_> cya
<stevieh> tschüss
<martin____> Hallo, ich habe einen Host mit Yakketi und möchte gerne upgrade. do-release-upgrade sagt mir, dass ein Upgrade auf Artful nicht möglich sei. Ich habe bereits old-releases.ubuntu.com in sources.list konfiguriert - Problem bleibt gleich. Ich wäre für jeden Hinweis dankbar. Danke!
<ppq> martin____, du musst erst auf zesty, danach erst auf artful
<ppq> aber auch zesty ist schon EOL
<ppq> keine ahnung ob man auf EOL releases upgraden kann
<ppq> martin____, an deiner stelle würde ich einfach neu installieren, und zwar xenial (16.04). das kannst du dann auf 18.04.1 upgraden, sobald das rauskommt, das wird aber noch einige monate dauern. im grunde kann man auch schon im april xenial auf bionic upgraden, aber offiziell wird das erst mit dem 18.04.1 pointrelease unterstützt
<tomreyn> ihm wird grade in #ubuntu geholfen
<ppq> ok
<martin____> ppq: Man kann. Habe im englischen Channel ein bisschen Hilfe bekommen und die python-packages, die do-release-upgrade nutzt, ein bisschen "verbessert". Schon kann man auch auf EOL release upgraden :)
<ppq> martin____, danke, gut zu wissen
<danial> Servus zusammen! Ich habe mir per Amazon einen WLAN Adapter (USB-Anschluss) bestellt. Ich habe versucht, die Bedienungsanleitung zur Installation des Treibers zu verstehen - die kam mir jedoch ziemlich kryptisch vor. Ich versuche gerade im Internet nach Tutorials zu schauen, den Treiber des WLAN Adapters gescheit zu installieren, könnte aber evtl. eure Hilfe gebrauchen, wenn ich gar nicht mehr weiter weiß
<tomreyn> danial: hi. am besten guckst du erst mal mit 'lsusb' nach der hardware-id, das sind 2x4 zeichen getrennt durch nen doppeltpunkt
<tomreyn> und vorher am besten noch "sudo update-usbids" ausführen
<tomreyn> dann kannst du mit ner websuche nach den id's in kombination mit "linux" den passenden treiber und hinweise zur verwendung und möglicherweise notwendigen anpassungen finden.
<danial> Vielen Dank für die Info :)
<tomreyn> das alles ist allerdings an sich nur dann notwendig wenn der nicht ganz von selbst nach anstecken an den computer im network manager angezeigt wird.
<danial> Das ist meine Ausgabe für "lsusb": https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NTd9yzkqD8/ 
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<danial> Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass der WLAN Adapter die erste Zeile ist ("Bus 002 Device 009: ID 0bda:b812 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. ")
<danial> Ich habe eine Installations-CD eingelegt und den Ordner für Linux schonmal in mein Home-Verzeichnis kopiert. Dort habe ich dann versucht, mit dem Terminal in's entsprechende Verzeichnis zu gehen und "make" auszuführen, aber ich bekomme da eine Fehlerausgabe :/
<danial> Ich weiß leider nicht, woran ich erkennen kann, ob das Teil funktioniert (leider hat es keine schicke, blinkende Leuchte dran :( )
<danial> Könnt ihr aus folgendem vllt irgendwas erschließen ? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/q6JnmmXzvs/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> danial: welche ubuntu-version hast du, und welche kernel-version? lsb_release -ds; cat /proc/version
<tomreyn> danial: die erste zeile der lsusb-ausgabe ist in der tat das wlan-modul. dass ist ein Realtek RTL8812BU USB Module
<tomreyn> "0bda:b812"
<danial> Ja, genau :)
<tomreyn> das scheint leider schlecht oder noch gar nicht unterstützt zu sein
<danial> Ich bin im Internet auf folgende Anleitung gestoßen: http://www.cse.iitd.ernet.in/~mittal/wifi.html Habe das auch entsprechend ausgeführt
<le_bot> Title: Install Realtek wifi driver in ubuntu (at www.cse.iitd.ernet.in)
<tomreyn> das ist ne anleitung für nen uralten kernel und nen anderen chipsatz
<tomreyn> rtl8723be != RTL8812BU
<Amm0n> wenn lsusb den erkennt sieht's doch schon mal gut aus.. NetworkManager kann damit nichts anfangen?
<danial> Also es passiert leider nichts, wenn ich den Adapter anschließe
<danial> Bei "Netzwerkschnitstellen" werden nur 2 Geräte ausgegeben (einmal lo und das andere ist vermutlich meine interne WLAN-Karte)
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> danial: welche ubuntu-version hast du, und welche kernel-version? lsb_release -ds; cat /proc/version
<danial> Oh, tut mir Leid
<danial> Ubuntu 17.10
<danial> Linux version 4.13.0-37-generic (buildd@lcy01-amd64-026) (gcc version 7.2.0 (Ubuntu 7.2.0-8ubuntu3.2)) #42-Ubuntu SMP Wed Mar 7 14:13:23 UTC 2018
<tomreyn> hmm okay also der standardkernel auf 17.10
<danial> Also das ist zumindest der Laptop, auf dem ich das probieren will. Sollte ich das ganze lieber gleich für meinen Uni-Laptop tun, der ein Problem mit der WLAN-Karte hat ? (Habe mir den Adapter deswegen gekauft)
<tomreyn> tu dir nen gefallen und gib das ding zurück und kauf eins ohne realtek-chipsatz
<danial> Oh je :/
<danial> Das Teil hat knapp 20 EUR gekostet ...
<tomreyn> und ist nicht umtasuchbar?
<danial> Mit viel Aufwand schon
<danial> Wie schaut es aus mit KDE neon User Edition 5.12 und Kernel 4.13.0-37-generic ?
<tomreyn> kde ist ein grafischer desktop, was neon user edition 5.12 ist weiß ich nicht, aber es ist vermutlich unerheblich in diesem kontext.
<tomreyn> der kernel ist ja der standardkernel von 17.10, der ist schon ok.
<tomreyn> das kompilieren des treibers schieont nur fehlgeschlagen zu sein weil der compiler folgendes tat: "some warnings being treated as errors". das kann man ihm vermutluich abgewöhnen.
<tomreyn> (bezogen auf https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/q6JnmmXzvs/ )
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<danial> Also gibt es doch noch Hoffnung, dass es funktionieren könnte ?
<tomreyn> es ist also schon möglich dass du den treiber kompilieren und laden kannst und vielleicht sogar dass er mit der karte und der firmware funktioniert. aber ich denke mit diesem chipsatz wird es für dich immer frickelig bleiben, und du musst halt auch in zukunft immer den treiber wieder inbasteln bei jedem kernelupdate.
<danial> Ich habe eben für rtl822bu was gefunden. Könnte mir das evtl. auch helfen ? 
<tomreyn> diese aussage ist in etwa so hilfreich wie "ich habe hier einen zettel auf dem was drauf steht, könnte mir das was helfen?"
<tomreyn> was hast du den gefunden?
<danial> Tut mir Leid xD 
<danial> Ich komme gleich in den Channel zurück (vom anderen Laptop aus)
<danial_> So, ich bin zurück (nun vom Laptop aus, der ab und zu ein Problem mit der WLAN Karte hat)
<danial_> Folgende Links habe ich gefunden, von denen ich glaube, dass mir diese evtl. was gebracht haben: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=233416
<le_bot> Title: [SOLVED] Can't get wireless adapter to work (RTL8812BU) / Newbie Corner / Arch Linux Forums (at bbs.archlinux.org)
<danial_> Und der hier: https://github.com/MeissnerEffect/rtl8822bu
<le_bot> Title: GitHub - MeissnerEffect/rtl8822bu: RTL8822BU Wireless Driver for Linux (at github.com)
<danial_> Habe jedenfalls erstmal "sudo apt install linux-headers-generic build-essential git ausgeführt"
<danial_> Danach habe ich "git clone https://github.com/MeissnerEffect/rtl8822bu" ausgeführt
<danial_> Dabei ist in meinem Home-Verzeichnis ein Ordner entstanden ("rtl8822bu"), wo ich dann "make" und danach "sudo make install" ausgeführt habe
<danial_> In meinem Verzeichnis "/lib/modules/4.13.0-37-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/realtek" habe ich dann 3 Ordner gefunden ("rtl818x", "rtl8xxxu", "rtlwifi")
<danial_> Habe für alle 3 danach "sudo modprobe rtlwifi", "sudo modprobe rtl8xxxu" und "sudo modprobe rtl818x" ausgeführt
<danial_> Aber irgendwie scheint noch nichts großes passiert zu sein :/ Der Laptop erkennt auf jeden Fall irgendwie den Adapter (bei lsusb wird mir folgendes ausgegeben: 
<danial_> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0bda:58eb Realtek Semiconductor Corp. 
<danial_> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0bda:b812 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<danial_> Ich weiß leider nocht, ob der Adapter irgendwie schon aktiv ist bzw. ob der funktioniert
<tomreyn> du hast da ja nen RTL8812BU chipsatz, keinen RTL8822BU chipsatz.
<tomreyn> oft unterstützen treiber zwar mehrere chipsätze, aber ich weiß nicht ob das dabei so ist.
<tomreyn> ich hab auch grade einfach keine lust mehr. realtek soll sterben gehen, oder endlich anfangen linux-konforme treiber mit akzeptablen lizenzn rauszugeben.
<tomreyn> die firma sollte man echt nicht unterstützen.
<danial_> Oh :/ Okay, kein Thema. 
<tomreyn> hier liegt noch ein von irgendwem irgendwie zusammengebastelter treiber für 88x2 von mitte '17: https://www.dropbox.com/s/sfydaitpsfqtn3j/rtl88x2BU_WiFi_linux_v5.2.4.1_22719.20170613_COEX20170518-4444.tar.gz?dl=0
<le_bot> Title: Dropbox - rtl88x2BU_WiFi_linux_v5.2.4.1_22719.20170613_COEX20170518-4444.tar.gz (at www.dropbox.com)
<tomreyn> keine garantie für nix, viel erfolg.
<tomreyn> und noch ein tipp für die zukunft: erst den chipsatz raussuchen den du haben willst, dann die möglichen produktbezeichnungen dafür, dann kaufen.
<danial_> Vielen lieben Dank :)
<tomreyn> das macht bei wireless-chipsätzen und insbesondere bei usb-dongles nach wie vor durchaus sinn.
<danial_> Leider bekomme ich da den selben Fehler beim Ausführen von "make" ausgegeben 
<jokrebel> hmm ... funktioniert apt-clone auch bei einem Transfer von nem 32bit auf ein neues 64bit System?
<danial_> Da bin ich leider überfragt :/
<tomreyn> nee, ist arch spezifisch
<jokrebel> tomreyn: Wie mach ich das dann?
<tomreyn> comm -23 <(apt-mark showmanual | sort -u) <(gzip -dc /var/log/installer/initial-status.gz | sed -n 's/^Package: //p' | sort -u)
<jokrebel> oha
<tomreyn> um eine annäherungsweise list manuell installierter pakete zu erzeugen
<tomreyn> dann normale installation, dann pakete manuell installieren
<jokrebel> also den "comm -23 .... " Befehl auf der alten Kiste ausführen? Und dann hab ich eine Liste, die ich per apt install oder synaptic zum installieren eingeben muss? tomreyn 
<tomreyn> jokrebel: ja, so 1:1 geskriptet funktioniert das aber natürlich nur wenn du bei dem gleichen ubuntu-release bleibst und die gleichen pakete für beide architekturen verfügbar sind.
<jokrebel> tomreyn: naja - das 32bit is genau wie das neue ein 16.04
<tomreyn> na das ist doch schon mal gut
<tomreyn> es gibt auch noch diesen alternativen ansatz mit dpkg: https://superuser.com/questions/43342/how-can-i-display-the-list-of-all-packages-installed-on-my-debian-system
<le_bot> Title: linux - How can I display the list of all packages installed on my Debian system? - Super User (at superuser.com)
<tomreyn> aber der hat den nachteil dass du die informationen aus apt, wie z.b. welche pakete automatisch (um paketanhängigkeiten zu erfüllen)  installiert wurden, verlierst.
<tomreyn> ist also eher nicht so gut.
<tomreyn> achso und im vergleich mit apt-clone müsstest du dann halt auch noch die konfigurierten apt-repositories und deren gpg-keys rüber kopieren
<tomreyn> also einmal rsync --delete über /etc/apt am besten, und dann auf dem ziel die architektur anpassen falls die irgendwo explizit hinterlegt sein sollte.
<jokrebel> wobei mir bei der ausführung Deines Befehls auffällt, dass da so einiges xfce dabei ist. ... ja der 32bit läuft (da alt) nur mit xubuntu oder lubuntu ... der neue hätte unity
<tomreyn> joa, dann nimm das halt raus, per grep -v oder manuell
<jokrebel> ist so etwas dann übehaupt sinnvoll? Oder sollte man dann besser den Steinigen Weg der manuellen Selektion und ggf. Installation gehen
<tomreyn> ich persönlich würde bei nem singulären anwendungsfall ne manuelle neuinstalltion auf dem zielsystem machen und dann die von obigem oneliner produzierte paketliste im einzelenen durchgucken, was davon ich eigentlich wirklich brauche, und das dann auf dem zielsystem installieren.
<tomreyn> für reproduzierbare installationen würde ihc das skripten mit netzwerkinstallation.
<jokrebel> es geht nur um einen Rechner
<tomreyn> ja, und die installation auf dem einen rechner machst du vermutlich auch nur 1-2 mal. dann das erste.
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo. Ich habe gestern mal versucht das aktuelle beta von 18.04. auf einem Rechner zu installieren. Das brach ab mit dem Hinweis, dass das Installationsmedium fritte sei. Ich hab daraufhin noch nen anderen usb stick ausprobiert und auch nochmal die sha256sum von dem image gecheckt. Die sha sum stimmte und der andere Stick zeigte dasgleiche Ergebnis. Um die Sticks zu testen habe ich dann mal für Spaß debia
<Lengsdorfer> n installiert, was klappte. Kann ein beta so buggy sein, dasses behauptet, das Installationmedium wär kaputt?
<ppq> Lengsdorfer, es gibt verschiedene images. bei den daily könnte sowas durchaus vorkommen. beim richtigen beta-release allerdings nicht
<ppq> *eher nicht
<Lengsdorfer> naja, ich werd jetzt wohl noch den monat warten. das debian läuft auch ganz nett
<Rolfi> Guten Abend! Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64 bit neben Windows 10 64 bit: Obwohl ich Windows nur dann benutze, wenn es keine Linux-Alternative gibt
<Rolfi> ist der Speicherbedarf von Windows 10 auf knapp 100 GB angestiegen. Keine Ahnung, warum die Anwendungen 11 GB brauchen. Frage:
<Rolfi> Wie kann ich Windows 10 neu aufsetzten ohne die Ubuntu-Installation  zu beschädigen bzw. die Efi-Boot-Routine zu stören?
#ubuntu-de 2018-03-18
<BloqueNegro> weiss jemand hier ob das update 16.04 18.04 halbwegs reibungslos klappt?
<BloqueNegro> erinnere mich mit grauen an 14.04 auf 16.04
<BloqueNegro> aber da kam auch unser systemd overlord
<dadrc> BloqueNegro, das kann noch niemand wissen, 18.04 ist noch nicht veröffentlicht
<dadrc> und normalerweise werden LTS-zu-LTS-Updates erst ab dem ersten Servicepack freigeschaltet
<dadrc> Das sollte im Oktober kommen
<jokrebel> BloqueNegro: vermutlich noch nicht. Erst ab 18.04.1 empfehlenswert
<tomreyn> er hat "Servicepack" gesagt!!!111
<jokrebel> s/Servicepack/PointRelease
<tomreyn> Danke :) . Wobei man "Point Release" auch eigentlich nicht ins Deutsche übersetzen möchte, mir fällt jedenfalls nichts ein was nicht schrecklich klingt.
<dadrc> tomreyn, "Punktveröffentlichung" ← da, extra für dich :P
<BloqueNegro> jokrebel: k, danke
<BloqueNegro> dann lass ich das lieber sein
<BloqueNegro> hab ein openstack pike auf 16.04 laufen
<BloqueNegro> reicht mir schon das openstack was wackelig genug ist
<BloqueNegro> zumal ich mit 18.04 auf queens wechseln sollte
<tomreyn> dadrc: :) danke.
<Rolfi> Hallo, schönen Sonntag! Kann man Windows10, das zuerst installiert wurde, neu aufsetzen, und dabei das später hinzugekommene Ubuntu 16.04.LTS erhalten? Wie geht das?
<stevieh> das ist doch eher ne Windows als ne Ubuntu frage, odeR? :-)
<Rolfi> stevieh: Ist das nicht eine Sache der Bootroutine, die Ubuntu später draufgesetzt hat?
<asklah> Hi, ist der BUg https://launchpad.net/bugs/1734147 von der aktuellen Desktop ISO bei 17.10 schon gepatched worden?
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1734147 “corrupted BIOS due to Intel SPI bug in kernel” : Bugs : linux package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<k1l> der Bug ist schon lange behoben und die Isos ausgetauscht.
#ubuntu-de 2019-03-11
<thorr66> Hallo
<MadPsymon> Morgen
<thorr66> Mein System, mit xubuntu 18.10, hängt nach ein paar Bootups mit Kernel Panic Meldung und rebootet dann immer wieder.Bisher konnte ich immer nur neu installieren um das wieder hinzubekommen.
<thorr66> Ich habe eine 125gb SSD mit /boot /root und /home Partition. Die einstellungen bleiben selbst bei neuinstallation erhalten
<thorr66> sollte ich die Boot mal formatieren? bisher formatiere ich nichts, damit nichts verloren geht.
<thorr66> Anfangs hatte ich auf weiteren Partitionen noch Xubuntu 16.04 laufen gehabt. Vielleicht sind da noch störende Reste auf der /Boot Partition?
<stevieh> das klingt aber komisch...
<thorr66> naja, bin noch relativ neu... das mit den 3 partitionen hab ichc von ubuntuusers 
<thorr66> die alten extra partitiionen von 16.04 habe ich formatiert nur noch als Daten laufwerke
<stevieh> ja, das ist auch ok. aber dass das erst nach ein paar mal booten auftritt. 
<stevieh> ist nicht einfach was rauszufinden, wenn das ding in nen kernel panic kommt, kannst vielleicht mal fotografiern.
<stevieh> naja, ich muss los
<thorr66> könnte es sein das ich die richtige firmware für meine cpu installieren muss? Er schreibt immmer irgendwas das cpu 1-4 keine antwort geben
<thorr66> aber weiß nicht genau was da geschrieben steht, geht immer so schnell 
<thorr66> ok stevieh
<thorr66> werd mal ein bild davon machen
<thorr66> bis dahin spiegele ich mir die platte mit einer neuen 125gb SSD 
<koegs> thorr66: bei kernel panic meldungen ist es immer interessanter zu sehen was da passiert, das ist kein windows, eine neuinstallation hilft da nicht
<koegs> entweder ist da was mit der hardware nicht in ordnung oder irgendwas wird da ordentlich verkonfiguriert
<thorr66> ok
<thorr66> also es passiert alle paar Tage, also unregelmäßig. ZB nach einem Absturz des Systems.
<thorr66> und ich habe gelesen das andere für meine CPU QX6850 extra einen treiber installieren mussten.
<thorr66> Aber ich habe auch vorher schon einige Andere Distros von Linux ausprobiert.
<thorr66> also denke ich beim nächsten mal, wenn das system wieder nicht hochfährt, mache ich einen Screenshot von der Meldung und ich werde dann die 1GB /boot Partition vielleicht formatieren. 
<thorr66> Und ich mache mir jetzt eine sicherheitskopie des gesamten systems, also der 3 Partitionen.
<thorr66> Und hast schon recht @koegs, das Problem besteht wahrscheinlich weiter. Nur durch die neuinstallation läuft der rechner wenigstens wieder eine Weile
<koegs> man braucht keinen treiber für eine CPU und die firmware wird mitgeliefert
<koegs> echte aussagen kann man erst machen, wenn man die Panic sieht
<thorr66> ok, dann weiß ich bescheid und halte mein handy bereit beim Systemstart
<thorr66> aber das ist mal ne Aussage. selbst Intel rät dazu die Firmware zu installieren, aber hinbekommen hab ich es bisher nichtg.
<koegs> thorr66: wo liest du denn dazu was?
<thorr66> ahee, ja ubuntuusers meißt, aber auch ähnliche seiten
<thorr66> da steht auch das extra firmware eigtl nicht gebraucht wird
<koegs> thorr66: konkreter geht es nicht?
<koegs> wie gesagt, die passende firmware (falls überhaupt benötigt) wird mitgeliefert
<koegs> aber genug der rätselei, helfen könnenr wir nur bei konkreten meldungen
<thorr66> sorry, im Moment nicht. Ich sehe mir die aktualisierungen von xubuntu schon immer genau an deswegen.
<thorr66> hast vollkommen recht...
<thorr66> ich besorge das Photo mit den infos, wenn es das nächste mal passiert.
<thorr66> bis dann, melde mich, habt einen geilen Tag Leute
#ubuntu-de 2019-03-12
<chris___> hi
<doev> hallo. Wollte eben das Dateisystem von einer VM vergrößern. Habe das bereits mehrmals so gemacht, aber jetzt bootet die Maschine nicht mehr. Bleibt bei BOOTING FROM HARDDISK stehen.
<doev> ich habe der virtuellen HDD mehr Speicherplatz gegeben und dann per fidsk die Partitionstabelle neu angelegt.
<doev> Hat jemand eine Idee was schiefgegangen sein kann?
<ppq> wenn die neue partition nicht genau mit der alten aligned, kann das schon so kommen
<ppq> man kann partition+fs auch via live-system vergrößern
<doev> ich habe das genau aligned. also der Anfang bei 2048 und das ende halt entsprechend größer.
<doev> muss das Ende der Partition auch aligned werden?
<doev> was wäre denn ein brauchbares iso-image um auf eine Serverconsole zu booten?
<Rochvellon> bietet nicht die Ubuntu Server Edition eine Textkonsole an?
<doev> bin jetzt auf einer console und habe fdisk
<doev> ich erkenne das problem aber noch nicht.
<doev> die ID der Partitionstabelle hat sich geändert. kann das ein Problem sein?
<doev> ich habe nicht die alte Partition gelöscht und eine neue angelegt, sondern eine neue Partitionstabelle.
<doev> Ich glaube das habe ich sonst anders gemacht.
<ppq> wäre eigentlich gar nicht nötig gewesen. nach dem vergrößern der virtuellen hdd ein live-system booten, partition+fs vergrößern bspw. mit parted auf der konsole, fertig
<doev> ppq: ja ok. Ich habe jetzt aber die Situation. Und eigentlich hat es immer funtioniert.
<ppq> die UUID sollte sich bei dir aber dennoch nicht geändert haben, da bin ich bei dir
<doev> ich glaube der fehler war eine neue partitionstabelle anzulegen.
<ppq> doev, ist das eine MBR partitionstabelle und boot per grub-pc, also aus dem bootsektor? dann wird das anlegen der neuen partitionstabelle sicherlich geschadet haben, jo
<ppq> auch das lässt sich mit einem live-system beheben
<doev> besteht eine chance es zu reparieren ohne mehr chaos anzurichten?
<ppq> live-system, chrooten, grub-install /dev/sdx
<doev> ppq: egal welches live-system? Habe hier gepartet-live
<doev> achso ... ich muss chrooten
<doev> nagut, ich versuche es.
<ppq> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur/#chroot-Methode
<le_bot> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> da werden debian isos empfohlen, aber lubuntu bietet noch alternate isos an http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/bionic/release/
<le_bot> Title: Index of /lubuntu/releases/bionic/releaseLubuntu 18.04.2 LTS (Bionic Beaver) (at cdimages.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> doev, was spricht eigentlich dagegen, für das live-system etwas mit X zu nutzen?
<doev> ppq: wahrscheinlich nichts.
<doev> doch, das Image müsste ich erst hochladen.
<ppq> soll also klein sein? vielleicht gehts auch mit dem netboot iso http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/netboot/bionic/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) Netboot (at cdimages.ubuntu.com)
<doev> sudo cp /proc/mounts /mnt/etc/mtab   --> /proc/mounts and /mnt/etc/mtab are the same files ?
<doev> also der letzte Befehl vor dem chroot macht es nicht
<doev>  /mnt/etc/mtab -> ../proc/self/mounts
<doev>  /proc/mounts -> self/mounts
<ppq> dann sollte es auch so gehen
<doev> sieht eigentlich richtig aus
<doev> es gab zwei Meldungen aber ich binin der chroot
<doev> grub-install sagt installing for i386-platform
<doev> ist aber eigentlich amd64
<doev> ist update-grup jetzt noch notwendig?
<ppq> ne
<doev> denke ich auch. will ja nur einen neuen bootsektor
<ppq> bzgl i386: das live-image war aber schon 64bittig, oder?
<doev> so steht es im image-namen
<ppq> ok
<ppq> ansonsten checken mit   getconf LONG_BIT
<doev> uname sagt es auch
<ppq> dann ists wohl nur ne missverständliche meldung :)
<doev> LONG_Bit ist 64
<doev> dann schau ich mal
<doev> puh ... ich danke dem Herrgott
<doev> er hängt jetzt noch .... vermutich weil er die UUID der swap partition nicht findet.
<doev> ppq: vielen Dank
<ppq> :)
<doev> die dienste laufen wieder ... dann kann ich ja jetzt weiter machen und das Dateisystem vergrößern, etc.
<doev> Soviel Spannung am Abend hatte ich lange nicht mehr :)
<ppq> hihi
<doev> ok Guten Nacht :)
<lula> hi: brauche Hilfe: wie binde Ich (universe) in Ub18.04LTS ein?
<_moep_> was steht denn in deiner sources.list?
<k1l_> lula: am einfachsten in der gui. welchen desktop nutzt du denn?
<lula> bionic 
<lula> Gnome
<k1l_> such mal das programm "aktualisierungen und software"
<lula> hab versucht im /etc/apt/source.list universe rauskomentieren, geht aber nicht
<_moep_> wie lula?
<k1l_> lula: gefunden?
<k1l_> auf englisch heisst es software & updates. starte das mal
<tomreyn> software-properties-gtk oder (für kubuntu) -qt
<k1l_> tomreyn: jo
<lula> k1l_: Software & Updates ist instaliert, kann aber nicht starten
<tomreyn> lula: mach mal in nem terminal: software-properties-gtk 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> das schickt die fehlermeldung davon an termbin.com
<tomreyn> und gibt dir ne http-adresse davon die du hier posten kannst.
<lula> E:The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/emelfm2/release/ubuntu bionic Release' does not
<le_bot> Title: Index of /emelfm2/release/ubuntu (at ppa.launchpad.net)
<lula> ist die Meldung
<tomreyn> das ist ein PPA was du eingebunden / konfiguriert hast, was aber unter deiner jetzigen ubuntu-version nicht (mehr?) existiert.
<tomreyn> es sollte aber nicht verhindern dass die GUI-anwendung startet, oder doch?
<tomreyn> "...does not have a Release file" ist übrigens die vollständige meldung
<lula> das hab ich vorher versucht zu install,.Frage, wie schmeiss ich das raus?
<tomreyn> guck mal nach ner datei die was mit emelfm2 heißt in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<tomreyn> da gibt's vermutlich zwei von, die mit .list am ende löschen oder in *.save umbenennen
<k1l_> grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999
<lula> Ich such einen Datei-Manager, wie Midnight Commanders
<k1l_> das gibt dir ne url aus, die listet alle PPAs und die sources.list auf. zeig die url mal bitte hier
<lula> https://termbin.com/ki3i      meist das?
<k1l_> ok, jetzt mal bitte folgendes: "sudo apt update | nc termbin.com 9999" die ausgabe url bitte wieder hier rein
<tomreyn> ja, meinte er. jetzt: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/emelfm2-ubuntu-release-bionic.list
<lula> tomreyn: hab ich gemacht, Danke
<lula> Ich will gnome-commander instal. der brauch universe
<k1l_> universe ist schon aktiviert
<tomreyn> midnight commander kannst du übrigens per "sudo apt install mc" installieren
<tomreyn> das problem ist der mirrorserver den du verwendest
<tomreyn> der wurde seit april letztem jahr nicht mehr aktualisiert
<lula> tomreyn: habe es gepakt, Noch mall vielen Dank 
<tomreyn> lula: du meinst du hast 'mc' erfolgreich installiert?
<tomreyn> lula: das problem mit dem veralteten mirrorserver solltest du aber unbedingt angehen. dir fehlen vermutlich sämtliche seit nem jahr herausgekommenen sicherheitsupdates und bugfixes.
<lula> genau
<tomreyn> wenn das system so am internet war, würde ich empfehlen es eher neu aufzusetzen.
<lula> mach regelmässig update's &upgrad's
<tomreyn> das bringt dir nichts wenn die quelle deiner updates selbst keine updates bekommt.
<tomreyn> guck mal hier http://it-mirrors.evowise.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic/main/binary-amd64/ auf die zeitstempel
<le_bot> Title: Index of /ubuntu/dists/bionic/main/binary-amd64/ (at it-mirrors.evowise.com)
<tomreyn> daher beziehst du deine updates
<tomreyn> ach nee, sorry, kannst du ignoirieren, ich bin müde und dumm
<tomreyn> http://it-mirrors.evowise.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic-updates/main/binary-amd64/ ist aktuell
<le_bot> Title: Index of /ubuntu/dists/bionic-updates/main/binary-amd64/ (at it-mirrors.evowise.com)
<tomreyn> april letgztes jahr kam ja bionic raus, das passt so
<lula> cau
#ubuntu-de 2019-03-13
<LupusE> hi
<nils_2> moin
<Quantikus> hallo
<mat1> Wenn ich eine Datei in meinem eigenen Home-Verzeichnis mit touch erstelle, sollte ich dann nicht auch autom. Schreib- und Ausführberechtigungen für die Datei haben?
<tomreyn> wenn du sie als dein eigener user erstellt hast, solltest du automatisch schreibrechte bekommen. ausführungsrechte sollten immer separat vergeben werden
<mat1> Ich bekomme seltsamerweiße lediglich Leserechte auf die Datei. Ich habe bereits die $HOME-Variable geprüft, welche auch korrekt gesetzt ist. Hast du eine Idee woran das liegen kann?
<LupusE> mat1: nein. siehe 'umask'
<LupusE> und was tomreyn sagt. ausfuehrbar sollten nur ausführbare dateien sein.
<LupusE> gerade nichts, was heruntergeladen wird sollte sofort auszuführen sein.
<mat1> Habe es gerade nochmal mit meinem Notebook verglichen stimmt soweit. Danke für den Tipp mit 'umask'
#ubuntu-de 2019-03-15
<Mikat> Guten Tag, kann ich irgendwie eine NAS freigabe in mein lokales LVM einbinden?
<LetoThe2nd> Mikat: nein, weil ein remote-dateisystem kein blockdevice ist (zumindest nicht in ungefähr 99,5% aller fälle)
<Mikat> ok. ich habe auf meinem rechner ein LVM laufen und SMB Freigaben für das Netzwerk. Würde gerne mit einem NAS diese Freigaben Speichertechnisch erweitern. kann man das irgendwie kombinieren das man nur eine Freigabe im Netzwerk nutzt?
<ppq> mit einem NAS erweitern? die freigaben sind doch schon auf einem NAS.
<ppq> ich verstehe nicht
<ppq> ah, du möchtest auf deinem rechner ein LVM machen, das neben lokalem speicher auch speicher von einem NAS enthält, und dieses konstrukt dann per SMB freigeben?
<ppq> das klingt... ekelhaft
<ppq> aber theoretisch möglich mit iscsi
<LetoThe2nd> oder nmbd, oder...
<LetoThe2nd> das sind dann die 0.5% der fälle
<LetoThe2nd> aber schlussendlich kllingt das massiv undurchdacht.
<ppq> ++
<Mikat> @ppq auf meinem Datenrechner sind mehrere Platte im LVM. Dieser rechner macht mir die SMB freigaben für Windowsrechner und Mediacenter. Nun gehen mir die Festplattenplätze aus. Allerdings habe ich noch ein NAS hier liegen welches ich überlege als Speichererweiterung zu nutzen. allerdings wenn möglich ohne multiple zusätzliche smb freigaben zu haben.
<ppq> Mikat, nimm lieber die platten aus dem NAS und steck sie in deinen rechner
<Mikat> soll auch primär eine Zwischenlösung sein bis der Neue Datenserver im Oktober kommt.
<tomreyn> nbd, network block devices. erfordert aber einen speziellen dienst auf dem NAS. alternativ auch iscsi, AoE, drbd
<Mikat> ppq habe keine Ports mehr im Rechner Frei.
<LetoThe2nd> Mikat: wenn dein nas eben eine dieser blockdevice-techniken kann geht es "theoretisch". aber das ganze ist so und so wacklig ohne ende
<k1l> mach einfach neue smb freigaben auf dem NAS
<Mikat> nein blockdevice Techniken kann das ding leider nicht wie ich sehe. Dann bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig als Noch eine Freigabe im netz zu haben. Schade eigentlich. 
<LetoThe2nd> oder die platten sukzessive durch grössere ersetzen. oder ne zusätzliche sata-karte kaufen und platten als notlösung einfach daneben hin schmeissen. ist eigentlich alles besser als ne bastellösung lvm über netzwerkmount.
<Mikat> dann schau ich mal ob ich wenigstens das NAS über den eigentlichen Datenserver als Freigabe mappen kann.
<tomreyn> wenn du schnelles usb hast kannst du auch da die platten ran hängen, dann brauchst du nur versionsgleiche usb-sata-konverter
<koegs> oder die SMB-Freigabe per Link auf die LVM-Partition linken
<koegs> dann liegen die Daten da ohne weitere SMB-Freigabe
<koegs> Mikat: also das NAS per NFS/SMB mounten und den Mountpoint in den anderen Ordner linken, dann wäre es zumindest nur ein Unterordner auf deiner bestehenden Freigabe
<Mikat> koegs das ist eigentlich eine gute Idee. 
<Mikat> Danke das werde ich umsetzen
<orange_> moin, ich will die partition für windows10 vergrößern und hab zusätzlich linux mint auf dem pc. woran erkenne ich, welche partitionen ich löschen kann? ich hab jetzt hier 6 partitionen und die kann ich unmöglich alle brauchen
<k1l> das kommt schon auf das genaue setup drauf an. aber da werden dir die linux mint jungs helfen müssen
<k1l> !mint
<le_bot> Support für Linux Mint gibt es in #linuxmint-help auf irc.spotchat.org , mehr Infos dazu: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12
<orange_> ok danke
<NTQ1> Hi Leute. Irgendwas hab ich anscheinend vor einer Weile an der resolv.conf geschraubt, an das ich mich nicht mehr erinnere. Jedenfalls stehen da nameserver drin, die es in meinem Netzwerk gar nicht gibt, sondern nur im Firmennetzwerk.
<NTQ1> Die resolv.conf.d/base und head sind leer und tail ist ein symlink auf eine nicht existente Datei.
<NTQ1> Im Netzwerkmanager in Gnome habe ich 8.8.8.8 und 8.8.4.4 als DNS eingestellt, die werden aber anscheinend nicht genutzt.
<NTQ1> Ist jeder Seitenaufruf urlangsam, weil er ewig braucht um eine Domain aufzulösen.
<Robert_Zenz> NTQ, zwei Fragen: Erstens, koennte es sein das ein VPN oder aehnliches die automatisch hinzufuegt? Zweitens, was passiert wenn du die resolv.conf einfach neu generierst?
<NTQ> Robert_Zenz: Ich habe gerade resolvconf mit apt-get neu installiert. Jetzt geht alles fix, aber es werden immer noch nicht die DNS-Server genutzt, die ich in den Netzwerkeinstellungen von Gnome eingestellt habe.
<k1l> dns macht doch jetzt systemd
<NTQ> Ich wechsel mit dem Laptop täglich zwischen meinem Netz zu Hause und dem auf der Arbeit. Und den Laptop mache ich dazwischen nur in Standby.
<Robert_Zenz> NTQ, so etwas wie "sudo resolvconf -u" sollte genug sein um die neu zu generieren...und bei NetworkManager bin ich noch nicht durchgestiegen wie die DNS Eintraege funktionieren.
<NTQ> Auf der Arbeit möchte ich den DNS-Server, der im lokalen Netz ist, nutzen. Und zu Hause soll er einfach den DNS-Server nutzen, den ich eingestellt habe. Und ja, manchmal gehe ich auch ins VPN. Entweder von zu Hause zu Arbeit oder von der Arbeit nach Hause.
<NTQ> Was bedeutet eigentlich die Zeile "search workgroup fritz.box"
<NTQ> Ich hab meine Lieblings-DNS-Server jetzt einfach in head eingetragen. Scheint zu klappen. Ich beobachte das aber mal weiter. Schöner wäre es natürlich, wenn es über den Netzwerkmanager von Gnome funktionieren würde. Das hat früher noch geklappt, erinnere ich mich.
#ubuntu-de 2019-03-16
<yellowgreen> hi@ll, is there a way to disable a userchange (su - user)....that there is just a single way to login via the privateKey(authorized_keys)??
<Robert_Zenz> yellowgreen, ich habe noch nie von loakler Authentifizierung mit Schluesselpaaren gehoert, denn das wirft die Frage auf wie sich die Benutzer in erster Linie anmelden. Du kannst aber wahrscheinlich PAM so konfigurieren, ja, ich wuesste aber nicht wie.
<yellowgreen> Robert_Zenz, oh....bin grad im deutschen irc, sry manchmal entgeht mir das.^^
<Robert_Zenz> yellowgreen, kein Problem. Und scheint so als gaebe es pam_ssh (http://pam-ssh.sourceforge.net/) dafuer.
<le_bot> Title: pam_ssh (at pam-ssh.sourceforge.net)
<yellowgreen> Robert_Zenz, benutzerwechsel verbieten....dann nur noch eine authentifizierung mittels zertifikaten erlauben. ursprung is das problem mit winscp. entweder rootlogin oder einen user der zur ausführung von rootrechten kein passwort mehr benötigt. (https://winscp.net/eng/docs/faq_su)
<le_bot> Title: How do I change user after login (e.g. su root)? :: WinSCP (at winscp.net)
<Robert_Zenz> yellowgreen, huh? Ich verstehe das Problem gerade nicht, wieso will man innerhalb einer SCP Session den Benutzer wechseln?
<yellowgreen> Robert_Zenz, recht simpel....als user darf man nur eigenen verzeichnisse/dateien ändern....root dürfte selbstverständlich alles....jedoch möchte ich root keinen login gewähren. ok, vielleicht doch nich ganz so einfach.^^
<Robert_Zenz> yellowgreen, ja aber wenn du willst das einzelne Benutzer auch in anderen Verzeichnissen schreiben koennen, wieso loest du das nicht ueber Gruppen oder Welt-Schreibrechte?
<yellowgreen> Robert_Zenz, das will ich ja nicht....geht an dieser stelle ehr um einfaches backup oder dateien umzukopieren....is nen server.
<yellowgreen> Robert_Zenz, z.b. laufen bestimmte serverdienste unter seperaten usern, damit der zugriff gegenseitig geschirmt is.
<Robert_Zenz> yellowgreen, achso. Du willst dann von diesen Benutzern/Diensten die Daten abgreifen fuer das Backup aber gleichzeitig kein Login fuer diese Benutzer erlauben?
<yellowgreen> Robert_Zenz, ja, richtig. :)
<Robert_Zenz> yellowgreen, mh, interessantes Problem. Also entweder pam_ssh probieren, oder was auch ginge ist dass deine Dienste Backups in ein designiertes Verzeichnis spielen auf dass dann dein Backup Nutzer Zugriff hat.
<yellowgreen> Robert_Zenz, genauer gesagt....is der eine user mit SUDOER und dieser führt ohne weitere passworteingabe aus, für den soll dann ein benutzerwechsel nicht mehr möglich sein. (/etc/sudoers::ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL)
<Robert_Zenz> yellowgreen, du kannst jemanden mit root Rechten keinen Benutzerwechsel verbieten, der Benutzer **ist jeder Benutzer**, der darf alles.
<Robert_Zenz> yellowgreen, oder meinst du "auf diesen Benutzer wechseln"?
<yellowgreen> Robert_Zenz, naja, z.b. lassen sich accounts sperren....dachte das es vielleicht eine möglichkeit gibt einzig zertifikatslogin zu zulassen.
<Robert_Zenz> yellowgreen, wie gesagt, wahrscheinlich kannst du PAM dahingehend konfigurieren, aber da kenne ich nicht aus.
<yellowgreen> Robert_Zenz, ok z.b.:   TOM(angemeldet)>>su - user>>USER(aufgeschaltet), dies unterbinden.
<Robert_Zenz> yellowgreen, ja, PAM, denke ich.
<yellowgreen> Robert_Zenz, an sich werd ich sowie so strikt einschränken....(/etc/sudoers::user ALL=NOPASSWD: /bin/sftp-server)....wollt nur die angriffsfläche noch weiter verringern. :)
<yellowgreen> Robert_Zenz, thx. :)   hätte ja sein können, das es eine einfache umzusetzende methode gegeben hätte.
<pkpro> Na Neuinsttalation VonUbuntu  Starten meine Virtualbox Maschinen  nicht mehr :(  Bitte helfen 
<pkpro> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5tRtd4RX2Q/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<pkpro> Nach Neuinstallation soll des heisen :)
<pkpro> << Ubuntu neuling  !!!
<ppq> pkpro, keine ahnung ob das mit deinem problem zu tun hat, ich würde dir aber sehr ans herz legen, das neuste virtualbox von hier zu installieren https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<le_bot> Title: Linux_Downloads – Oracle VM VirtualBox (at www.virtualbox.org)
<ppq> mit diesem befehl fügst du das repository hinzu:
<ppq> sudo sh -c 'echo "deb [arch=amd64] http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian $(lsb_release -cs) contrib" >> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/virtualbox.list' 
<le_bot> Title: Index of http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian (at download.virtualbox.org)
<ppq> dann braucht man noch den key:
<ppq> wget -q https://www.virtualbox.org/download/oracle_vbox_2016.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add - 
<ppq> dann noch ein     sudo apt update && sudo apt install virtualbox-6.0
<koegs> pkpro: warst du nicht letztens schonmal hier mit kaputter vm und/oder virtualbox?
<pkpro> NÖ hat nichts damit zu Tun  aber danke Dir trotzdem 
<pkpro> vermute eher mit irgend was adden  vboxUsers  rechten  eher  
<pkpro> habs vergessen 
<pkpro> hatte das schon mal
<pkpro> koegs ja ja aber letztens kam nichts bei raus hatte dann keine zeit mehr 
<koegs> ne, du hattest zwei verschiedene virtualbox installationen parallel laufen
<pkpro> ja stimmt  
<pkpro> deshalb neu installation 
<ppq> pkpro, laut fehlermeldung ist deine .vbox datei kaputt. schau mal im verzeichnis /home/pkpro/VirtualBox VMs/xp11/ nach, ob da eine .vbox-tmp oder .vbox-prev datei liegt. wenn ja: benenn die alte .vbox datei um oder sicher sie weg in ein anderes verzeichnis und benenn die xp11.vbox-tmp datei um in xp11.vbox
<koegs> ich glaub das hatten wir auch schon durch :)
<ppq> hehe, ok
<koegs> naja, vielleicht führt es ja diesmal bis zum Ende und zum Ziel
<ppq> zur not könnte man auch noch eine neue VM anlegen und das alte disk image einbinden
<pkpro> . pev ist vorhanden 
<koegs> und hast du die wie damals auch schon vorgeschlagen ausgetauscht?
<pkpro> ....das alte disk image einbinden hört sich gut an 
<pkpro> aus getausch ?  nein
<koegs> ja, spring halt wieder wie damals von einem Punkt zum anderen, führt dann wieder nicht zum ziel
<koegs> probier doch erstmal die geschichte mit der prev datei aus........
<pkpro> ok
<pkpro> xp11.vbox-prev  in xp11.vbox   ändern ja ?
<koegs> und vorher die alte datei sichern
<pkpro> done
<pkpro> Maschine taucht jetzt in virtualbox auf 
<pkpro> und startet sogar super                  danke 
#ubuntu-de 2019-03-17
<Brot01> Hallo, kann mir jemand weiterhelfen mit hdparm? Gibt es da mit irgendeiner Ausgabe die Möglichkeit zu ermitteln ob die Spindel noch läuft oder ob die Platte schläft?
<sdx23> Brot01: man hdparm hilft -C zu finden.
<Brot01> danke, sorry ist voll an mir vorbeigescrollt
<sdx23> passiert. Nach "power" suchen wäre da eine gute Strategie. In less mit "/"
<Brot01> achja noch ne Frage, ein Rechner (Intel NUC) ist 24/7 an. Wird 2x am Tag benötigt. Den Rest läuft er idle. Zugegriffen wird nur übers LAN (samba / nfs Freigabe / ssh). Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es den in einen stromsparenden Modus zu versetzen, aus dem er aber wieder selbständig aufwacht wenn übers lan zugegriffen wird?
<Brot01> Ich hab mich damit noch nicht auseinander gesetzt, aber könnte mir da jemand Stichworte zum googlen hinschmeisen? Ich steh da gerade wie der Ochs vorm Berg
<j0k> Wake on LAN
<sdx23> wake on lan - dann kannst du den Mount vmtl. aber nicht erhalten. Sonst halt mit hdparm, powertop und Bios Einstellungen soweit optimieren, dass er wenig braucht.
<ppq> was für ein NUC ist das denn? wenn halbwegs moderne cpu, wird der inkl. netzteil nicht mehr als 5 W verbraten im idle. wenn kein display dranhängt ggf. auch weniger.
<j0k> oder halt einfach diese Freigaben irgendwohin verlagern wo eh 24h Betrieb nötig is
<ppq> was man aber machen könnte: auf allen client-rechnern, die auf das NUC zugreifen, WOL wakeup in den autostart und den auto-mount mit gewisser verzögerung machen. auf dem NUC dann alle client-rechner "überwachen" und automatisch runterfahren, sobald kein client mehr online ist
<ppq> aber ob die paar W das gebastel wert sind.. :)
<nils_2> wenn man langeweile hat :-)
<Brot01> hm ok seh schon, zuviel aufwand für zu wenig ertrag
<Brot01> habs vorhin nur bei der hdd gemerkt das es sich da rentiert
<pragomer> hallo. Wie kann ich denn unter ubuntu 18.04 von einem nvidia-treiber 418 auf 410 zurück? 
<pragomer> der 418er installierte sich automatisch, macht aber nicht zu akzeptierende probleme
<agentsoul> Hallo bei mir taucht $HOME/.local/bin nicht im $PATH auf https://pastebin.com/nyAEBs0K
<le_bot> Title: [Bash] $ less .profile ... # set PATH so it includes user's private bin if it exi - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<k1l> pragomer: den hast du aus dem ppa, ne? guck ob der 410er da noch drin ist
<agentsoul> In der .profile sehe ich keinen Fehler $HOME/bin wird korrekt eingebunden
<pragomer> nein, nicht aus einem ppa
<pragomer> standard ubuntu 18.04
<pragomer> der 410er ist noch installiert (apt schlägt vor den zu autoremoven)
<pragomer> muss aber ganz dringend auf 410 zurück
<pragomer> (wegen fehlender opencl unterstützung bei 418)
<pragomer> wenn ich apt remove mache und tab drücke, könnte ich diese Pakete deinstallieren: 
<pragomer> http://i.imgur.com/eurDnFx.png
<k1l> pragomer: mach mal bitte ein "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* |nc termbin.com 9999" und der spukt ne url aus, die bitte hier zeigen
<pragomer> mm, der befehl klappt nicht ganz, ich mache euch aber sehr gerne einfach einen screenshot der datei und des Verzeichnisses, ok?
<k1l> was klappt da nicht?
<pragomer> Das hier ist im Verzeichnis: http://i.imgur.com/8WBPXco.png
<pragomer> das hier der INhalt meiner sources.list Datei:  http://i.imgur.com/9ZKg0p7.png
<pragomer> Das komische: Wenn ich versuche: sudo apt remove nvidia-driver-418, dann will apt ALLE Treiber deinstallieren: http://i.imgur.com/LcMpDiR.png
<k1l> pragomer: "apt policy nvidia-driver-390 nvidia-driver-410 nvidia-driver-418 | nc termbin.com 9999"
<pragomer> https://termbin.com/lfqe
<k1l> da siehst du es. die beiden 410 und 418 treiber kommen aus dem PPA
<k1l> bzw hat das ppa den 410 rausgenommen und nur noch den 418
<pragomer> Oh wow, ich sehe grad: Kann es sein, dass das aus dem System76 PPA kommt? Oh Mann, ich wollte mir eigentlich nur das Pop!_OS Theme holen, hätte aber nie gedacht, dass da auch 
<pragomer> die nvidia Treiber aktualisiert werden, bzw. dass überhaupt was anderes über den Kanal kommt.
<k1l> das ist das problem an PPAs
<pragomer> ok, das wird dann gleich mal deaktiviert. Ich würde dann am besten alles was mit Nvidia zu tun hat purgen, mit Noveau starten, PPA rausschmeissen und einfach Nvidia normal wieder installieren, dann dürfte ja 390er Version kommen, richtig? (so ungefähr)
<pragomer> oh Mann, Gott sei Dank habt ihr mir geholfen die Ursache zu finden, war echt kurz vorm Verzweifeln weil ich es mir nicht erklären konnte.
<k1l> installiere mal "nvidia-driver-390"
<testdr> tomreyn: korrektur zu "raid5 blocked for more than 120 sec" - es ist nicht die Hardware, auch wenn der memtest immer noch Fehler bringt. Es ist die Kernel-Version  4.19.20-041920-generic, den die 4.19.0-041900-generic (von davor) zeigt den Fehler nicht. Ich hab auch mittlerweile Hinweise gefunden, dass da von 4.19 nach 4.20 es Probleme dort gab. (zur Info)
<pragomer> Ja, das geht nicht.. sobald ich den 390er Treiber installieren will, installiert er automatisch den 418er.. muss erst das PPA ausschalten. 
<pragomer> Ich geb gleich mal Rückmeldung. Bis hierher schon mal: Ganz ganz vielen lieben Dank für die Hilfe. 
<tomreyn> testdr: 4.19 ist nicht supported, das mmuss ein mainline-kernel sein
<tomreyn> Nutz GA- oder HWE-Kernel wenn es deine hardware zulässt
<testdr> tomreyn: das war mir schon klar - das sollte auch nur zur Info sein, weil ich damals erst die Hardware im Verdacht hatte. Ich habe wg. der vergleichsweisen neuen Ryzen-CPU, nun mal neuere Software ausprobiert. Was HWE betrifft, da hab ich eine neues System nur auf 18.04.2 aufgesetzt (parallel) und werde darauf wechseln. Geht aber bei mir nicht so schnell und vor einem Jahr war es für die amd-gpu halt noch etwas kniffeliger.
<tomreyn> testdr: wenn memtest86+ immer noch ram-fehler berichtet dann gehe ich davon aus dass auch weiterhin was mit dem ram (oder dem zugriff drauf) nicht stimmt.
<tomreyn> also auf *dem* system würde ich gar nicht erst versuchen irgendwelche OS-probleme anzugehen.
<testdr> tomreyn: da werde ich zur Zeit nicht schlau - memtest zeigt keine Speicherfehler, wenn es nicht auf allen cores läuft. Erst bei allen cores hängt er sich bei ca. 60% im Test block-move auf. Da habe ich keine Erfahrung mit mehrfach cores.
<tomreyn> falls du vor hast nur einen cpu core zu nutzen ist dann ja alles prima!
<tomreyn> andernfalls allerdings solltest du das problem wohl lösen
<testdr> tomreyn: ok --- dann noch einen schönen Sonntag. Das sollte ja nur zur Info sein, dass es ein Software(kernel) Problem war und nicht wie ich vermutete etwas mit der Hardware (was ich damit verkehrt gesagt hatte). Es ist ein Fehler, der schon mal 2-3 Tage nicht auftritt, weshalb ich den kernel-Wechsel nicht in Verdacht hatte.
<tomreyn> testdr: freut mich dass du da voran gekommen bist, schönen sonntag noch.
<agentsoul> keiner ne Idee zu $PATH?
<k1l> agentsoul: ich glaube das wäre besser in der .bashrc aufgehoben
<k1l> ich glaube .profile wird bei einer einfache desktop shell nicht eingelesen.
<tomreyn> steht da ja drin in den ersten 3 zeilen
<agentsoul> tomreyn bei mit gib es keine ~/.bash_profile or ~/.bash_login
<tomreyn> agentsoul: hat hier denn jemand "~/.bash_profile" erwähnt?
<tomreyn> oder ~/.bash_login ?
<agentsoul> ich dachte Du meinst die ersten 3 Zeilen der .profile
<testdr> er hat nicht bis zu dem Punkt gelesen was eine "login-shell" ist
<agentsoul> was ist eine login shell?
<tomreyn> agentsoul: ja, ~/.profile ist nicht ~/.bash_profile
<tomreyn> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/38175/difference-between-login-shell-and-non-login-shell
<le_bot> Title: Difference between Login Shell and Non-Login Shell? - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange (at unix.stackexchange.com)
<testdr> agentsoul: wechsle z.B. auf eine Text-Console (alt-ctrl-F3) und log Dich dort ein
<agentsoul> Danke
<agentsoul> OK dan weiß ich welche gemeint ist
<tomreyn> war das erste suchergebnis
<tomreyn> gibts aber bestimmt auch auf deutsch
<agentsoul> mag sein, war mir nicht als Problem bewusst und habe ich daher nicht gesucht.
<agentsoul> aber jetzt was dazu gelernt
<tomreyn> an sich sollte das aber nicht das problem sein
<tomreyn> wenn du PATH in /.profile anpasst würde ich schon erwarten dass das nach logout und login auch effektiv ist.
<agentsoul> allerdings ist $HOME/.local/bin dort auch nicht in $PATH
<tomreyn> dann wird das wohl nicht funktionieren ;)
<agentsoul> :-)
<k1l> agentsoul: den ordner gibts aber und ist nicht leer?
<k1l> und der gehört nicht nur root samt rechten?
<tomreyn> ich hab folgende zeilen in ~/.profile unter 18.04.2 mit default (gnome-shell) desktop und bash shell (dateien ~/.bash_profile und ~/.bash_login existieren nicht) und in einem terminal zeigt echo $PATH dass das funktioniert:
<tomreyn> # set PATH so it includes user's private bin directories
<tomreyn> PATH="$HOME/bin:$HOME/.local/bin:$PATH"
<tomreyn> so überschreibt man allerdings binaries in then üblichen pfaden, sicherer ist es die user-pfade hinten anzustellen
<agentsoul> USER:USER 775
<agentsoul> tomreyn ohne das ganze if etc.
<k1l> neu gesourced oder einmal komplett aus und wieder eingeloggt?
<agentsoul> Hier nochmal der pastebin von vorhin https://pastebin.com/nyAEBs0K
<le_bot> Title: [Bash] $ less .profile ... # set PATH so it includes user's private bin if it exi - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<agentsoul> <k1l> habe die seit Monaten nicht angefasst
<testdr> agentsoul: hast Du nach der Änderung in .profile das auf einer Text-Console probiert? echo $PATH
<agentsoul> OK also nach source .profile geht es
<agentsoul> aber das sollte doch beim Systemstart passieren
<k1l> welches ubuntu ist das?
<agentsoul> also wie gesagt noch nichts daran getan, seit Monaten. Ich starte mal den Rechner neu und gucke ob es noch da ist. Back in 2 min
<testdr> agentsoul: nicht beim Systemstart - aber wenn sich der User das erste mal anmeldet für seine session - während der session werden solche Änderungen nicht wahrgenommen.
<agentsoul> Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS
<agentsoul> bis gleich
<agentsoul> Neustart und es wieder weg
<agentsoul> evtl liegt es an der shell bin hier mit zsh unterwegs
<k1l> …
<testdr> bash != zsh
<agentsoul> ist mir klar, mir ist nicht klar was man einstellen muss und was systemweit gezogen wird
<agentsoul> aber ich hatte mit $ bash auch die bash gestartet und dort ist das Ergebniss für $PATH identisch
<k1l> die zsh rennt mit .zprofile
<k1l> die shells haben gegeneinander so viele unterschiede, dass sie nicht mit dne gleichen dateien einfach so laufen können.
<k1l> und es nutzt auch nicht die .bashrc sondern .zshrc
<testdr> agentsoul: aus man-page: The usual zsh startup/shutdown scripts are not executed. Login shells source /etc/profile followed by $HOME/.profile. --- und auch da der Unterschied mit der login-shell. Warum nimmst Du nicht das Text-Console-Login zum Test? Da hast Du welche login-shell?
<agentsoul> zsh
<testdr> agentsoul: Du hast in /etc/passwd das drin stehen? Und wird dort nicht dann das /etc/profile ausgeführt? (Schreib ein echo rein um es zu sehen, wenn Du nicht sicher bist)
<agentsoul> welches Terminal ist denn von Haus aus bei ubuntu inst.?
<agentsoul> <testdr> zsh
<agentsoul> <testdr> also USERNAME:x:1000:1000:USERNAME,,,:/home/USERNAME:/usr/bin/zsh
<testdr> agentsoul:  doch wohl bei dem Usernamen, mit dem Du Dich anmeldest? Und was passiert auf der Console beim Anmelden (das ist das Terminal mit der linux Terminalemulation)
<agentsoul> wird nichts ausgegeben, also vom echo "123" in .profile
<testdr> agentsoul: ich dachte da mehr an das /etc/profile und da wird vieles nicht ausgeführt, wenn es nicht die bash ist
<testdr> agentsoul: systemweit wären da Einträge vorzunehmen und da gibt es auch einen ganzen "zoo" in  /etc/profile.d
<agentsoul> ich muss auch nicht zsh verwenden, wie stelle ich den auf die Standard Shell zurück? Bzw welche ist das.
<agentsoul>  /usr/bin/gnome-terminal.wrapper ?
<testdr> agentsoul: das wäre die bash und die kommt als Login-Shell in der /etc/passwd bei dem Usernamen hin
<agentsoul> einfach händisch eintragen?
<agentsoul> gibt ja viele configurations Dateien wo man sowas besser bleiben lässt
<testdr> agentsoul: prinzipiell ja -- aber das sind Systemdateien .. und Fehler ... darf ein admin nicht machen.
<tomreyn> chsh
<testdr> agentsoul: leg Dir doch einen neuen User an und spiele mit dem rum -- dann läufst Du nicht so schnell Gefahr Dir den Stuhl unterm Computer wegzuziehen.
<testdr> agentsoul: der neue User sollte als default auch die bash eingetragen haben
<agentsoul> hat schon geklappt
<agentsoul> hatte erst /usr/bin/bash aber locate half /bin/bash und es läuft und die .profile wird auch eingelesen zumindest wird mein echo ausgegeben
<testdr> ähm .. ungültige Login-Shell und dann ist man wohl bei no-login?
<agentsoul> OK läuft erstmal alles wieder herzlichsten Dank und merke ein Shell-wechsel macht viel Arbeit
<j0k> :-D warum auch immer ein Wechsel der Shell nötig wäre
#ubuntu-de 2020-03-10
<passt> Habe ub19.10 auf Notebook mit angeschlossen 24"Monitor. Den Monitor habe ich in den Einstellungen/Anzeigegeräte als Primary Display definiert. 
<j0k> aha
#ubuntu-de 2020-03-11
<unicatx> wie bekomme ich die ganzen loops, udevs und tmpfses weg? https://pastebin.com/xr5G0s0g Kann mir jemand sagen, wie diese überhaupt zustande gekommen sind?
<le_bot> Title: fnord@vgnnr498e:~$ df -h Dateisystem Größe Benutzt Verf. Verw% Eingehängt - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<k1l> die loops sind deine installierten snap Pakete.
<k1l> die tmpfs sind vom system
#ubuntu-de 2020-03-12
<indy73c> Hallo zusammen weiß jemand wie ich über den Modemmanager die PIN der SIMkarte Abschalten kann?
<Frickelpit> indy73c: afaik geht das nur mit einem passenden endgerät, so mein letzter standbei dem thema.
<zeitsofa> moin moin
<indy73c> habs mit sudo mmcli -i 0 --disable-pin --pin=XXXX Versucht aber da bekomme ich die meldung: error: couldn't disable PIN code request in the SIM: 'GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.ModemManager1.Error.MobileEquipment.NotAllowed: Operation not allowed
<indy73c> das ist echt blöd, ich habe kein Handy mehr das Std. Sims nimmt 
<stevieh> hehe
<j0k> indy73c: Pack die SIM einfach in ein Handy und deaktivier die Abfrage dort
<j0k> und dafür gibts Adapter ... oder man behilft sich mit den alten umrandungen und etwas Tesa
#ubuntu-de 2020-03-13
<faekjarz> [19.10] Moin! Ist /var/log/syslog noch immer eine VOLLSTÄNDIGE Repräsentation ALLER Ereignisse? …ich frage wegen systemD/journalctl-SNAFU.
<stevieh> ich glaub schon lang nichtmehr
<faekjarz> stevieh: warum glaubst du das?
<stevieh> weil ich mir immer den wolf suche, wo was ist :-) Früher gabs mal .xsession und syslog.
<stevieh> aber früher war eh alles besser.
<faekjarz> LOL xD
<faekjarz> mein Problem ist; wenn ich 'journalctl' ausführe, zeigt der Gerät mir Logs vom 1. April 2019 …und wenn ich die Ende-Taste drücke misshandelt er meine SSD, mehrere Minuten, bis ich die Geduld verliere und hart neu starte.
<faekjarz> …das kann doch unmöglich eine erwünschte (effiziente) Implementation sein! (?)
<Frickelpit> Dann sag deinem journalctl, er soll erst ab einem bestimmten Zeitraum anzeigen.
<chris34> Gibt ja ein paar Optionen dafür zum filtern. journalctl -b zeigt z.B. nur das log vom aktuellen Boot. Für eine weitere Übersicht verweis ich mal auf man-page o.ä., sonst kann man dazu hier jetzt auch Romane tippen ;)
<chris34> (und ja man kann auch einstellen, dass nur x Tage oder maximal x MB an Log gespeichert sind)
<faekjarz> Frickelpit: Widerspruch: ein solcher Extra-Aufwand ist, mmn. die Antithese von Nutzerfreundlichkeit (UX). Denn, "man" sieht nur im Journal nach, wenn Irgendwas nicht stimmt. In solchen Fällen will man eine schnelle Diagnose, OHNE sich an super-spezielle Datums-Selektor-Parameter erinnern zu müssen. journalctl hat gefälligst alles zwischen JETZT minus UPTIME anzuzeigen! ~>:O
<ppq> leg dir halt einen alias an.
<Frickelpit> faekjarz: ein -b hinterdem journalctl halte ich für vertretbar vom AUfwand
<faekjarz> ppq: haha, ja! …ich las gerade chris34's Antwort …Frickelpit, ja …ich denke mein Problem ist gelöst → alias journalctl='journalctl -b'
<faekjarz> Danke, Euch allen :D
<Frickelpit> wtf
<faekjarz> was?
<Frickelpit> nun gut, wenn man für ein zusätzliches -b extra einen Alias benötigt.
<faekjarz> haha
<faekjarz> …wenn man durch einen alias das zusätzliche -b sparen, UND veraltete logs vermeiden kann… xD
<chris34> Problem mit dem konkreten Alias von oben könnt dann halt sein, dass man dann immer nur noch das vom aktuellen Boot sieht
<faekjarz> selbstverständlich unterscheiden sich Anwendungsfälle - ICH hacke nur auf meinen eigenen Kisten rum
<faekjarz> das Alias-Problem ist sicher ein ganz Anderes, wenn man auf Unternehmens-Infrastruktur herumhackt
 * faekjarz hat die manpage gelesen: -b ist Die Lösung …Danke
<faekjarz> Andererseits; jetzt, da ich mit Euch so intensiv über -b diskutierte, werde ich das wohl nicht so schnell vergessen ;)
<faekjarz> Nächste Frage: 20.04 wird ein LTS release sein, richtig?
<ppq> ja
<faekjarz> NICE!
<Elfo> moin, nutzt jemand von euch den firebird SL-Viewer und weiß ob und warum unter 18.04 der Voice-chat nicht geht?
<Elfo> Ich hab nebenbei noch Ubuntustudio installier mit Jack ... Ich hab aber absolut keine Ahnung von den ganzen Soundsystem dingens .. ich weiß nur das früher das immer mit bestimmter software wie skype probleme gab
<j0k> nunja - Skype is ja auch closed source … da steht das Wort "Probleme" schon im Programm
<Elfo> habs hingekriegt - doch noch was gefunden
<Elfo> obwohl ich das nicht genau so gemacht hab wie in der anleitung, scheints jetzt zu funktionieren
<choki> mein ubuntu fühlt sich auf einem externen ultra-wide 34" oft sehr langsam an, weiss nicht warum
<choki> es ist ein LG 34 zoll mit 3440x1080 mit USB-C
#ubuntu-de 2020-03-14
<barr89> hallo. kann mir von euch jemand erklären, wie ich sprache und tastatur in lubuntu 19.10 von englisch auf deutsch umstelle?
<j0k> sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<j0k> für die Tastatur
<j0k> aber am einfachsten tut man sich da (meiner Erfahrung nach) wenn man das alles bereits bei der Installation richtig auswählt
<barr89> kann man das auch ohne terminal umstellen?
<barr89> ja, das wurde wohl leider nicht gemacht
<barr89> bei der anmeldung kann man auch nur "US" auswählen. ich vermute, dass die sprachpakete nicht installiert wurden
<j0k> in den Systemeinstellungen einmal bei Sprache und dann nochmal bei Tastatur
<j0k> lässt sich nachinstallieren
<barr89> ok, mal schauen, ob ich es finde
<barr89> danke
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo! Hier läuft ein 18.04, wo folgendes gemacht wurde: 1. Lamp Installatiom, 2. Wordpress Installatiom. Auf dem PC funktioniert das, unter localhost/.., wie es soll. Wenn ich das vonem anderen pc unter 192.168..../.. anspreche, kommt die Seite 'unformatiert' an, sieht fast so aus, als wenn das css nicht geladen wird. Einloggen klappt gar nicht. Was könnte da falsch sein?
<tomreyn> guck mal in den html-code der seite, wohin die links zeigen
<tomreyn> vermutlich ist da der hostname oder die ip-adresse fest angegeben statt relativer links
<tomreyn> wenn es das ist dann ist das ne frage der konfiguration (oder der programmierung) der php-anwendung(en)
<Lengsdorfer> jo, das isses wohl.
<Lengsdorfer> im entfernten pc steht mehrfach localhost:..
<Lengsdorfer> was quark ist
<tomreyn> dann müssen wir jetz nur noch klären was daran ein ubuntu-problem ist ;)
<Lengsdorfer> jaja
<Lengsdorfer> ich hab hier noch ne zweite geschichte namens vfront installiert, die das gleiche verhalten zeigt. ich frag mich nun, ob das ne php conf geschichte ist
<tomreyn> wie gesagt, das ist in der regel eine fehlkonfiguration der serverseitigen anwendung, in diesem fall wohl php-anwendungen
<Kostas79> Has anyone been successful installing Ubuntu 14.04 to an Acer Swift 5 laptop?
<tomreyn> Kostas79: das -de steht übrigens für "deutsch"
<tomreyn> und 14.04 ist tot
<oskar> hallo zusammen, bei einem update gab es ein problem. jetzt bootet ubuntu nicht mehr, nun habe ich mit einem livesystem gebootet, wie kann ich nun das bestehende mit update und upgrade reparieren 
<tomreyn> oskar: einfacher geht das aus dem rescue-system heraus.
<tomreyn> von einem live-system müsstest du in das installierte system hinein ein chroot machen und zuvor alle dateisystem dieses systems mounten. das ist nicht ganz trivial.
<tomreyn> oskar: welche ubuntu-version hast denn du da?
<tomreyn> und falls du's noch weißt: welches problem gab's beim update und wo beim boot bleibt es nun hängen?
<oskar> wenn ich im rescue system boote kann ich nicht auf die root shell zugreifen und das update geht auch nicht mangels rootrechten
<tomreyn> du hast da nicht zufällig ne in entwicklung befindliche ubuntu-version?
<oskar> ja 20.04
<tomreyn> tja, sowas passiert da halt schon mal. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc/+bug/1866844
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1866844 “package libc6:amd64 2.31-0ubuntu3 failed to instal...” : Bugs : glibc package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<tomreyn> bitte in zukunft drauf hinweisen zu welcher version du fragst
<tomreyn> viel erfolg!
<oskar> ja sorry hatte ich vergessen
<oskar24> hallo zusammen, ich habe heute bei 20.04 ein update gemacht das nicht erfolgreich durchgelaufen ist. nun kann ich die version nicht booten, kann ich das mit einer live dvd reparieren und wenn ja wie _
<k1l> oskar24: ja, rein "chrooten" und dann apt noch mal anstoßen
<k1l> oder einfach per rescue system aus dem grub
<oskar24> das rescue system startet aber es l'sst sich die root shell nicht aufrufen, das hatte ich schon versucht und bei pakete reparieren hat er scheinbar keine internetverbindung
<j0k> !chroot
<le_bot> Informationen zu chroot finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot
<oskar24> bei chroot bekomme ich folgende fehler sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu: Temporary failure in name resolutionsudo: account validation failure, is your account locked?
<j0k> du hast schon in ein Livesystem reingebootet?
<oskar24> ich bin nach dieser anleitung vorgegangen https://www.giga.de/downloads/ubuntu-os/tipps/ubuntu-und-grub-reparieren-so-geht-s/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu und Grub reparieren – So geht's (at www.giga.de)
<oskar24> und bis auf diesen befehl sudo cp /proc/mounts /mnt/etc/mtab hat alles geklappt, da kommen dann dioe fehler von oben
<k1l> geh mal auf die wiki seite der ubuntuusers.
<k1l> da ist auch der befehl, wie man die resolv.conf mitnimmt für funktionierendes internet
<j0k> oskar24: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD/ und am besten nochmal von ganz vorne beginnen mit neu von live booten
<le_bot> Title: Live-CD › chroot › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<oskar24> werde es mal versuchen, melde mich dann wieder
<tomreyn> init=/bin/bash wäre auch gegangen - wie es in dem bugreport steht den ich heut mittag für oskar verlinkt hatte
<tomreyn> Bug #1866844
<benlue> Moin zusammen, kann man 2 SSH Server im Netzwerk mit den selben port betreiben und jeweils über verschiedene Subdomains drauf zugreifen? https://hastebin.s3root.ovh/efivaresok.css
<le_bot> Title: hastebin (at hastebin.s3root.ovh)
<benlue> - selben port + verschieden port
#ubuntu-de 2020-03-15
<Frickelpit> benlue: SSH lauscht auf Port 22, mit welcher Domain  du an den Port gehst, hängt von deinem DNS-Einstellungen ab. Das ist dem SSH-Server egal. Zweimal geht nicht und wäre da auch Quark.
<Frickelpit> s/deinem/deinen/
<k1l_> benlue: den port kann man auch ändern. oder im router vom externen port auf den internen umbiegen
<benlue> k1l_, sprich ssh1.s3root.ovh:22 -> 192.168.1.12:22 & ssh2.s3root.ovh:22 -> 192.168.1.32:2222
<tomreyn> benlue: nur wenn diese hostnamen auf verschiedene ip-adressen auflösen die beide an dem gleichen router anliegen
<benlue> tomreyn, wir reden von Externen IP Adressen?
<tomreyn> ja
<tomreyn> vermutlich schon
<benlue> okay, mit IPv4 kann ich es dann vergessen
<benlue> Aber mit IPv6 könnte funktionieren?
<benlue> ich hab nen zugewiesenes /64 Netz bekommen
<tomreyn> könnte in beiden fällen funktionieren, solange diese ips zu dem router geroutet werden.
<tomreyn> allerdings könntest du mit ipv6 die ips auch direkt den geräten zuweisen und dir das port mapping sparen
<tomreyn> mit ipv4 geht das natürlich auch, aber da wäre es dann ggf. etwas verschwenderisch und nicht ganz so komfortabel
<barr89> Hallo. Eine Freundin von mir hat nach einer Installation von Lubuntu 19.10 das Problem, dass das Drücken der Z-Taste ein Y und das Drücken der Y-Taste ein Z ergibt. Woran könnte das liegen? Sowohl in den 'Regionseinstellungen' als auch in den Einstellungen für das 'Tastatur-Layout' ist 'Deutsch' eingestellt.
<ppq> barr89, einmal aus- und wieder einloggen, dann sollte die einstellung greifen
<ppq> testweise auch mal folgendes im terminal eingeben:    setxkbmap de
<barr89> Die Einstellungen waren schon von vornherein so. Ich glaube, sie hat sich auch schon mehrfach an- und abgemeldet, aber gut, ich kann nochmal nachfragen.
<barr89> Was genau bewirkt dieser Befehl?
<barr89> Ok, wie würde es danach weiter gehen?
<barr89> Ich hab ihren Rechner leider nicht da, sonst würde ich es gleich selber testen können. Muss ihr eine E-Mail schreiben
<ppq> wenn es danach funktioniert, mal versuchen, ob es nach einem neustart immer noch funktioniert. wenn ja, alles ok. wenn nein, würde ich mal versuchen, in den lubuntu-einstellungen das tastaturlayout auf englisch/US zu stellen, einmal neu einloggen, dann zurpckstellen auf deutsch und nochmal neu einloggen
<ppq> mach das besser per telefon
<barr89> Alles klar
<barr89> Danke für die Tipps!
<ppq> np :)
<barr89> :-)
<ubudesk> moin
<ubudesk> hab ein cardreader mit zwei slots für sd karten lt. hersteller kann man beide slots zugleich verwenden sogar untereinadner kopieren aber es geht immer nur ein slot...
<ubudesk> das ist das gute stück: https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/419-P5COj4L._AC_.jpg
<ubudesk> Ubuntu 16.04.6 LTS
<ubudesk> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 05e3:0746 Genesys Logic, Inc. 
<ubudesk> wie geh ich da vor...
<ppq> nein, der kann nur eine gleichzeitig.
<ubudesk> ups
<ubudesk> zeig mal bitte
<ppq> https://www.amazon.de/VTOP-Dual-Slot-Speicherkartenleser-Fotografen-Videografen/dp/B00XW5A9G0
<ubudesk> danke ppq
<dreamon> Ist es möglich eine Partition zu durchsuchen ohne sie zu mounten?
<stevieh> was suchst du? photorec findet bilder. sonst wird es eher schwierig, denk ich. Maximal halt kopieren und dann die kopie mounten
<k1l_> du kannst die auch als loop mounten
<ppq> wozu überhaupt das ganze ohne zu mounten?
<stevieh> die partition direkt als loop mounten? 
<dreamon> Ich schreib ein kleines Backup script. Ich will es auf mehreren PCs anwenden. Es startet ein kleines Ubuntu im Konsolen Modus und schaut ob mein Backup Laufwerk angeschlossen ist, und auf welchen Partition vom Source was drauf ist, und dann legt es los.
<dreamon> Ich würde quasi gerne schauen wollen was auf sda1-sdax drauf ist, wenn ein Windows dort ist, dann den User ausgeben... 
<dreamon> Ich will dort eigentlich nichts lesen oder schreiben, sondern nur das Verzeichnis scannen.
<stevieh> ist mounten trotzdem das einfachste
<stevieh> oder du entscheidest schon auf basis des Partition type, wenn dir das reicht
<dreamon> Dann muß ich jede Partition einzeln mounten, scannen, unmounten und zu nächst weiter..?
<stevieh> genau.
<dreamon> Hätte ja sein können, das es ein deratiges Tool gibt.
<stevieh> ls -laR :-)
<stevieh> aber wie gesagt, tu dir nicht weh, nimm python
<stevieh> das sind ein paar Zeilen und fertig ist der Lack
<dreamon> Bin schon ziemlich weit, in bash. Warum in python?
<dreamon> Naja ich muß ja alle Partitionen scannen und das eventuell auf 2Laufwerken jeweils..
<stevieh> ich hab sowas ähnliches in bash gemacht und es wurde ziemlich schnell ziemlich hässlich... Mittlerweile schon viel auf python umgebaut und das ist wesentlich besser wart- und lesbar
<dreamon> Ich vermute das du aber doch ziemlich viele Systemaufrufe durchführst, fdisk blkid usw.. Frage mich was da der Vorteil bei python ist. Nur die Lesbarkeit?
<dreamon> Aber du hast schon recht, Bashscripte sind schwer lesbar. Ich verstehe vieles nicht mehr was ich früher mal geschrieben habe.
<stevieh> stimmt schon, es sind viele systemaufrufe, aber z.B. Logging ist genial, lesbarkeit, pycharm ist ein super IDE...
<dreamon> Logging? ist damit die Rückgabe eines Systemaufrufs gemeint?
<stevieh> nein, die ausgabe von Fehler/Info/Debugmeldungen...
<dreamon> Ich hab bisher nur ein klein Wenig mit Tkinker gespielt. Um ne gui zu basteln.
<dreamon> kannst du mir einen Link auf ein Beispiel geben?
<stevieh> my_logging.log(logging.ERROR, "Was not able to mount /mnt/local") ?
<stevieh> oder was meinst du? :-)
<dreamon> Hmm.. Hast kein kleines Programm wo ich das mal genauer nachvollziehen kann. Hab schon ein Python Buch hier rumliegen. Aber Bash hab ich einigermaßen im Griff..
<stevieh> das was ich grad schreib ist erst in ein paar Wochen FOSS, aktuell noch nicht... aber findest sicher viel im netz
<dreamon> Jo ich such mal.. Danke!
<stevieh> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/1667257/how-do-i-mount-a-filesystem-using-python
<le_bot> Title: unix - How do I mount a filesystem using Python? - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
